#ubuntu-se 2011-06-20
<maxjezy> D0minat0r: hm, fail.
<maxjezy> well, gör ni något skoj?
<Philip5> bara jättesjoj hela tiden
<Philip5> jätteskoj
<maxjezy> någon som vet på rak arm hur man parar en mobil med en windows dator
<maxjezy> och hur man sedan ställer in APN och sånt
<maxjezy> för att surfa bluetooth via mobilen
<johanbr> maxjezy, vet inte men blir inte resultatet en liten netbook efter nio månader?
<maxjezy> johanbr: men telefonen är en smartphone
<maxjezy> och datorn är en netbook
<johanbr> om det är android kan du nog köra över wifi istället
<johanbr> kan vara lättare
<maxjezy> i ubuntu är det skitsimpelt ju
<maxjezy> söker efter enhet på datorn
<maxjezy> ansluter enhet
<maxjezy> den sniffar inställningarna från telefon
<maxjezy> man skriver i apn
<maxjezy> connect
<maxjezy> windows måste ha drivrutiner för bluetoothserver
<maxjezy> försöker kopla tjejens telefon till hennes lillesyrras windows dator
<johanbr> som sagt, prova med wifi
<maxjezy> verkar som jag bara kan surfa wifi via telefon mot datorn
<maxjezy> och inte tvärt om
<maxjezy> dvs, använda datorns nätverk
<maxjezy> eller en router
<maxjezy> inte skapa wifi nätverk på telefon
<maxjezy> och ansluta till det via telefon
<maxjezy> iofs, orka bry sig
<maxjezy> hon kommer bara gå online på facebook
<maxjezy> YEAH, dreamhack live på svtplay idag!
<amelia> hmm
<HeMan> Morrn!
<whomee> mörrn
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon
<delhage> morning
<Barre> go'morrn
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Coffe> är det bara jag som har problem med FF , att den får problem med någon jar fil ?
<larsemil> femman kom idag va?
<larsemil> betan kanske det var
<HeMan> http://isc11.org/live om någon är intresserad av supercomputing '11
<kodein> nja, det vet jag nog inte om jag är, men det förklarar ju var den andra avdelningen man delar fikarum med är :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  har du lust att göra om det du gjorde i fredags ?
<Markslap> larsemil: Njae
<HeMan> Coffe: gärna, har du köpt öl altså?
<Markslap> 5an har funnits som beta ett tag (över en vecka tror jag).
<Coffe> ja eller så menar jag portscan
<Markslap> Och RC kom ut.
<Markslap> Eller aha
<Markslap> Firefox 5.0 beta 7.
<Coffe> när jag skriver en sökning u url raden på ff , så säger den så här : Firefox kan inte hitta filen på jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/extensions/langpack-sv-SE@firefox.mozilla.org.xpi!/chrome/sv-SE/locale/browser-region/region.propertieshej.  blir alltid så efter ett tag, å såå ibland kan de hoppa igång igen, redigt irriterande
<zebran> Någon som kan tipsa o hjälpa mig få igång telenor usb internet stick
<Markslap> wtf
<Markslap> Testa att ställ in det till engelska (som språk i Webläsaren dvs) i stället.
<Coffe> zebran,  lättare om du förklarar ditt problem
<zebran> har två telenor usb stick... det ena fungerar och det andra hittas inte på ubuntu dator....sätter jag det i windows så finns den...
<Coffe> Markslap,  hjälpte inte
<HeMan> Coffe: tyst och stilla
<HeMan> Coffe: skulle det vara samma adress?
<HeMan> heh, ett benchmark skalade linjärt upp till 170 GPUer!
<larsemil> Coffe: sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv-base
<Coffe> larsemil, har jag redan
<larsemil> Coffe: kör in det ändå, starta om FF efteråt
<larsemil> annars är det väl nå rättighetstjafs
<Coffe> fortfarande samma
<HeMan> cat /usr/share/dict/* | grep ^[a-fiogs]*$ | tr "[A-Z]" "[a-z]" | sort | uniq | tr [siog] [5106] | less
<HeMan> om man vill plocka ut ord som "passar" som ipv6-adresser
<Coffe> tack  larsemil , funkade inte . ctrl+j räddar mig
<larsemil> HeMan: haha underbart!
<larsemil> HeMan: får jag twittra den?
<HeMan> kool, nu kör dom timelaps hur man bygger ett 8.9 petaflops kluster!
<HeMan> larsemil: går bra!
<Coffe> funkade inte .. den visar ju ord mer fler än 4a stavelser
<HeMan> Coffe: dom kan ju "läka över" till nästa 4-grupp
<Coffe> så snart tid för att sätta upp nya dns å radvd
<Coffe> 50ffa vad är det för ord ?
<HeMan> soffa
<larsemil> o/
<Coffe> Barre,  hittade ett "bra" sätt att upgradera en maskin som man inte bara kan köra do-release-upgrade på
<Markslap> Slägga?
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: jag har editerat /etc/apt/sources.list  och kört aptitude på sådana maskiner
<HeMan> larsemil: jag funderar på att lägga till k som c, typ facebook's adress 2620:0:1cfe:face:b00c::3
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok, vad har du ändrat till då ? för den säger att det inte gick att uppgradera för versionen jag hade var för gammel
<HeMan> hehe, feed:bacc, bra ipv6-adress
<larsemil> HeMan: bra ide. 7 är redan T?
<HeMan> larsemil: nej
<larsemil> så man kan ha 1337 som adress
<larsemil> eller det kan man ju ändå
<larsemil> dum jag är
<larsemil> haha
<HeMan> larsemil: så, cat /usr/share/dict/* | grep ^[a-fiogskt]*$ | tr "[A-Z]" "[a-z]" | sort | uniq | tr [siogkt] [5106c7] | less
<HeMan> larsemil: äsch
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är viktigt med "roliga" ipv6-adresser.
<larsemil> bamsefar: väldigt.
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag rekommenderade precis dig som cisco ninja åt ett företagi sthlm, om det ringer någon så vet du
<bamsefar> Man hoppas ju att någon blir tilldelad dead:babe::/32 snart. :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ojdå, vad är det för något bolag?
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm, det ramlar ut [ och ] ur den senaste
<HeMan> 548352 cores i den maskin som ligger 1a på top500!
<HeMan> 8.1 pflops
<bamsefar> HeMan: Gött, vad är det fetaste du har byggt?
<HeMan> kool, alla top 10 är petaflop-system!
<HeMan> bamsefar: hmm, ska kolla om det ligger kvar på top500
<larsemil> bamsefar: reco.se
<larsemil> bamsefar: får la se om de ringer.
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> nån som har eller kan sätta upp en websida som gör reload var 3:e minut?
<kodein> när var det exaflopparna skulle komma?
<bamsefar> Vad ville de ha hjälp med då, larsemil?
<kodein> HeMan: <html><head><meta http-equiv="refresh" content="180"></head></html>
<kodein> klart!
<HeMan> kodein: tackar!
<HeMan> man kan bara ha ett dator per konto på ISC-nätet så jag kör usb-teethering från mobilen och den kopplar ner lite nu och då
<HeMan> reload var 3:e minut borde lösa problemet
<Coffe> nu kommer den jobbiga frågan hur man ska dela upp allt.
<HeMan> Coffe: /64
<Coffe> ja jo
<HeMan> Coffe: du har 2^16 nät
<HeMan> Coffe: så du behöver inte klura än
<Coffe> det ska routas en massa å sånt internet .
<Coffe> och jag försöker hitta någon howto för dhcpv6 och dns ..
<HeMan> Coffe: eller tänkte du på route aggregation?
<Coffe> om jag visste vad det var så kanske
<Coffe> tänkte ha radvd på varje kontor. som delar ut lokala infon och  hänvisar till mer options från  stora dhcp servern, den kommer då att regga in namnet i våran dns
<Coffe> borde ändra mina länknäts ranger så alla kan ligga på abba
<speakman> Fan så skoj med dessa ständigt; http://pastebin.com/KdUHbpdC
<speakman> Satt med Intel i telefon (brittisk support trots 08-nummer) i fredags, men sedan vi övergick till mailkontakt blev det tyst. Det gick bra att prata med en tekniker direkt, men att svara ett mail lite snabbt går tydligen inte.
<cHarNe2> speakman: så är det, man får så mycket mail man inte orkar bry sig om, eller så tänker man: "tar det sen"
<speakman> cHarNe2: jo men jag har ju en "ticket" där som ärendet går under. Tycker väl det borde hanteras sjysst när det kommit så pass långt ändå.
<bamsefar> HeMan: /64:or är inte så bra alltid dock :)
<Coffe> bamsefar,  jag har fått ordning på det, tack för all hjälp
<Coffe> kan man vlan tagga ett interface, så det utan man ändrar i switchen . är taggat ? för jag ville testa en sak med virt interface .. för att kolla dhcpv6
<bamsefar> Coffe: Hur menar du nu? :)
<Philip5> dagon_: har du kollat på sista avsnittet av GoT än då?! :O
<dagon_> kollade precis klart :D
<dagon_> vilket underbart jävla slut på säsongen :D
<dagon_> fina tits på drakdottern :P
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> dagon_: fast din favvo blev det ju inte lika roligt för
<dagon_> nä :(
<dagon_> jävla zigenarhäxan
<dagon_> skönt att khaleesi bränder kärringen
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> så nu är det bara att vänta på säsong 2
<dagon_> den eviga väntan
<Philip5> den som väntar på något gott....
<dagon_> väntar alltid för länge
<Philip5> precis... därför får du ta och läsa böckerna ;)
<dagon_> orkar inte läsa
<dagon_> finns de som ljudbok? :P
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> bra sådana också
 * dagon_ lurks teh internetz
<Philip5> du ska lyssna på de som läses av roy detrice
<Philip5> bästa. tar kanske en 20 min att komma in i rösten och berättandet men sedan är det najs
<Philip5> Roy Dotrice
<dagon_> i will search
<Philip5> tyvärr har han inte läst in 4e boken
<Philip5> han ska visst ha läst in 5e men den har jag inte läst än
<Philip5> dagon_: och femte boken heter ju A Dance with Dragons så den borde väl innehålla sånt som du gillar ;)
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> men den ska släppas den 12 juli
<Hejsan> Kan någon hjälpa mig?
<Hejsan> Har ett litet problem
<Philip5> vet vi inte förrän vi vet vilket problem
<Philip5> om det kliar på din rygg blir det svårt ;)
<Hejsan> Haha :)
<Hejsan> Det är så här
<Hejsan> Jag vill ta bort "Platser"
<Hejsan> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4dfe6c63ebf91_Sk%E4rmbild.png
<Hejsan> När jag höger klickar
<Hejsan> på ta bort från panelen så försvinner hela panelen
<Hejsan> :S
<Hejsan> Har uppdaterat system och använder Ubuntu 11.04
<Philip5> bra fråga. jag kör inte gnome så jag kan nog inte hjälpa med just det
<Hejsan> Haha, vad är den största skillnaden emellan KDE och Gnome ?
<Philip5> men i kde är det lätt ;)
<Philip5> största skillnaden är att de ä olika
<Hejsan> Ja men deisgn mässigt är inte GNOME bättre?
<Philip5> designmässigt som i på skärmen så är det nog en smaksak
<Hejsan> Sant det du säger,  måste jag formatera om?
<Hejsan> För att fixa KDE?
<Philip5> måste måste man inte
<Philip5> man kan köra båda på samma system och välja vid inloggning vad man vill köra men det är lättare att lägga till än att sedan rensa bort om man inte vill ha det ena eller andra sedan
<Hejsan> Wow! KDE är lite som Mac OSX
<Hejsan> Vet dualboot :)
<Hejsan> Jag kan mycket men Linux är nytt för mig
<Philip5> inte dualboot
<Philip5> utan på samma insallation
<Philip5> där du loggar in i gnome med user/password kan man välja vilken session man vill köra
<Hejsan> :O
<Philip5> har man flera skrivbordsmiljöer installerade så kan man välja vilken man vill köra
<Hejsan> Haha det  visste jag inte, lite som i VMWARE?
<Philip5> men det blir mer installerat på disken och det kommer poppa upp fler program i ens menyer
<Philip5> inte som i vmware heller
<Philip5> för det är ju virtuellt
<Hejsan> Sant
<Hejsan> jag kan ju bara installera KDE virtuellt också
<Hejsan> Stödjer VirtualBox Linux?
<Philip5> men ska man prova kde bara så där så är det kanske bättre att ladda ner kubuntus livecd och testa den utan att insallera
<Philip5> ja
<Hejsan> Perfekt ska ladda ner och pröva, men sista sak
<Hejsan> Enligt:
<Hejsan> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<Hejsan> Hittar jag icke KDE utan den som jag laddade ner 64 bit var GNOME
<Philip5> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Philip5> de har en länk till kubuntu lts på ubuntu-se-sidan
<Philip5> men den är det ju trist att köra
<Hejsan> Men jag måste ju ha Ubuntu?
<Hejsan> Det är ju virutellt
<Hejsan> och då behöver jag ett OS
<Hejsan> eller .iso
<Hejsan> som BackTrack
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Hejsan> Du länkande programmet Kubuntu
<Hejsan> aha
<Hejsan> Kubuntu är KDE?
<Philip5> det är inget program
<Hejsan> [14:32] <Hejsan> Kubuntu är KDE?
<Philip5> kubuntu är ubuntu med kde förinstallerat istället för gnome/unity som ubuntu
<Hejsan> Aha förstod det nu :D
<Hejsan> Tack, nu i denna värld
<Philip5> men man kan köra in kde på ubuntu så klart
<Hejsan> Ja men vill helst köra med ett
<Hejsan> ska byta senare
<Hejsan> till Arc
<Hejsan> när jag blivit van
<Philip5> är ju också en smaksak och vanesak
<Hejsan> Jo sant! Men en sak jag icke förstår heller medan vi snackar
<Hejsan> I windows har man ju .exe som program
<Hejsan> vad har man i Linux
<Hejsan> det enda jag hittade var  programcentral
<Hejsan> där man laddar ner till exempel VLC
<Philip5> man har körbara binärer som en .exe också är
<Philip5> om du installerar vlc så installerar du ju det från program centralen eller vad det heter i ubuntu
<Philip5> då hamnar ju vlc på din dator och dess motsvarande "vlc.exe" som heter bara vlc och är körbar
<Hejsan> Så om jag laddar ner ett program ifrån en FTP (HTTP) hur installerat jag det då? Det är förutsätt som "Öppna med Arkivhanteraren"
<D0minat0r> .deb filer är väl installations filer i ubuntu
<D0minat0r> eller debian...
<Hejsan> d0minat0r  - tar jag laddar ner Firefox ifrån officiela hemsidan blir
<Hejsan> tar.bz
<Philip5> ja du ska ladda ner deb-paket som är anpassade för den version av ubuntu som du kör
<Hejsan> och det öppnas med arkivhanteraren..
<Philip5> då funkar det lite annorlunda och om man inte måste ska man inte installera annat än deb-paket
<D0minat0r> Hejsan: finns inte firefox installerat redan?
<D0minat0r> nyaste FF finns ju annars i programcentralen
<Hejsan> Jo sant
<Hejsan> Men hur gör man manuellt
<Hejsan> Om det är ett program som inte
<Hejsan> finns i program centralen
<D0minat0r> make /make install
<D0minat0r> vent ska hitta bra sida som förklarar detta :)
<Hejsan> Tack!
<gusnan> Hejsan, Det beror helt och hållet på vilket program det är - läs README i den tar.gz eller det du laddar hem.
<D0minat0r> men dom flesta program har en README eller INSTALL fil vars instruktionerna står
<derfian> Jag skulle rekommendera att använda den inbyggda pakethanteraren om programmet du vill ha finns där. Det blir sååå mycket smidigare.
 * gusnan håller med derfian :)
<Hejsan> Gusnan: Det öppnas automaktiskt i arkivhanteraren (WINRAR?)
 * D0minat0r håller också med
<Hejsan> som extrarar filerna men kan inte installtera de efter
<Hejsan> kan skicka pic
<Philip5> Hejsan: precis som derfian säger så kan det strula till det om man installerar saker manuellt utan att de är deb-paket
<D0minat0r> Hejsan: läs vad som står i README filen
<Hejsan> brb
<Hejsan> För information om installation, användning och konfigurering av Firefox  inklusive en lista på kända problem och felsökningsinformation,  gå till: http://getfirefox.com/releases/
<Hejsan> README
<Hejsan> sidan jag laddade ner den ifrån
<Hejsan> pic pic kommer
<Hejsan> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4dff41a41fc03_Sk%E4rmbild.png
<Hejsan> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4dff41bcddbc8_Sk%E4rmbild-2.png
<Philip5> jo man kan installera från de där filerna också men det är inte att rekommendera
<Philip5> inte när de finns i ubuntus källor
<D0minat0r> Hejsan: enligt FF hemsida ska du extrahera mappen nånstans och från terminalen köra firefox i mappen så skapar den länk til prgrammet men rekommenderar inte detta
<Philip5> då håller inte ubuntu reda på uppdateringar och beroenden åt en
<D0minat0r> för programmet finns redan i ubuntus källor
<Hejsan> Okej, jag blev bara chockad över att det inte fanns ett system som.msi eller .exe som i Windows därför blev jag lite rädd bara
<Hejsan> men förstöd är punkt
<Hejsan> förstod*
<D0minat0r> Hejsan: jo ne finns inte exe filer, filen heter endast firefox
<Hejsan> i386 är x86?
<Hejsan> *Laddar ner VirtualBox*
<D0minat0r> jo
<D0minat0r> virtualbox finns väl oxå i programcentralen?
<D0minat0r> virtualbox OSE
<Hejsan> Vill testa manuellt :)
<Hejsan> Man lär sig inte annars
<Hejsan> fillen var .dev bara så du vet dominat0r
<D0minat0r> .dev eller .deb? :)
<D0minat0r> när du dubbelklicka rpå .deb filen tror jag programcentralen startar :P
<Hejsan> .deb
<Hejsan> :D
<Hejsan> Haha är bara lite mer krånligt i Linux men vill  verkligen lära mig
<Hejsan> Jo program centralen öppnades ^_^
<D0minat0r> help.ubuntu.com
<D0minat0r> :) den manualen har jag utskriven finns det mesta
<Hejsan> Verkar vara en bra FAQ
<Hejsan> Finns inte den i svenska sidan?
<D0minat0r> jag vet inte läser alltid engelska
<D0minat0r> tror den är mer uptodate
<D0minat0r> kanske har fel men har allt på engelska änd
<D0minat0r> ändå*
<Hejsan> Ska kolla på FAQ, bra att du länkande den :)
<D0minat0r> är själv så pass ny på linux att när jag vill ha nån funktion/program söker jag alltid på internet och läser först
<Hejsan> Jo vet Google is your friend
<Hejsan> Men får inte de bästa sökningarna hela tiden
<Hejsan> Mpste dra ny i alla fall men har det bra m8
<D0minat0r> när jag installerade min server, med router/samba windows fildelning/ brandvägg/ m.m
<D0minat0r> fick jag alltid bäst hjälp på help.ubuntu.com
<D0minat0r> nu mat - away
<Stockholm_Angel> i have little time please can you help me i have a seagate drive attatched to my eeepc 15101 and its not showing up at all in lspci or lsusb its an external drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/629802/
<dagon_> det funkar att säga det på svenska
<dagon_> :>
<Stockholm_Angel> jag tallar lit svenska
<arand> Vad säger dmesg?
<arand> Engelsk support finns i #ubuntu ;)
<Stockholm_Angel> du bor i stockholm - jag  bor i stockholm (your near me for now)
<kodein> geografisk närhet har väl ingen signifikans i det här fallet?
<Stockholm_Angel> ja, you guys could phisically help me perhaps
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> that was funny
<johanbr> Stockholm_Angel, that probably means your USB enclosure doesn't follow the USB spec
<johanbr> try "dmesg |tail" a few seconds after you plug it in
<Coffe> bamsefar,  jo, jag ville anv eth1:1 men vlan tagga det så att om jag på en annan maskin vill komma åt den, så måste jag vlan tagga där med
<einand> Ghaaa
<einand> varför skall topdmänamnerna avskaffas
<einand> :8
<Stockholm_Angel> its not that kind of usb
<Stockholm_Angel> johanbr:  its a seagate 253gb drive
<johanbr> it's not what kind of USB?
<Stockholm_Angel> you speak as though that its a SATA in external this is a seagate black covered portable drive
<kodein> exakt samma skrot i.
<Stockholm_Angel> sorted
<Stockholm_Angel> it was the cable
<johanbr> ahhh :)
<Stockholm_Angel> my bank gave me this thing to use when intenet banking, its a different type of cable that only works with that device
<Stockholm_Angel> secure? you bet
<speakman> it's called "headache"
<speakman> I got it from my bank too
<Stockholm_Angel> LOL
<Stockholm_Angel> where can i get a spare power supply for an eeepc 1015pn
<Stockholm_Angel> i am thinking ahead
<kodein> Stockholm_Angel: http://support.asus.com/contactus.aspx?SLanguage=en
<speakman> Någon som provat > 2 skärmar på ett ATI-kort i Ubuntu?
<kodein> ja
<speakman> ett grafikkort
<kodein> ja
<kodein> eyefinity stöder 3 skärmar på gnu
<dagon_> jag funderar på att slänga in en skärm till
<dagon_> köra 15"+24"
<dagon_> blender på 24" och IM på 15"
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<kodapa> !ping
<kodapa> aw
<kodapa> diss
<Stockholm_Angel> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Stockholm_Angel> :P
<Stockholm_Angel> #ubuntu is full of too many people
<kodapa> :'(
<kodapa> ubot2 är dum mot mig
<ubot2> Factoid 'r dum mot mig' not found
<Markk> <3
<kodapa> haha
<Stockholm_Angel> can i ask how to flip a page ? from portrait to landscape
<kodein> det är få processorer som stöder sådan paging.
<maxjezy> Stockholm_Angel: #ubuntu
<maxjezy> kan man ha fler mobila uppkopplingar samtidigt?
<maxjezy> för att få snabbare internet
<kodein> ja
<maxjezy> behöver man något extra program för det?
<kodein> tja, du får väl göra nåt i stil med http://tetro.net/misc/multilink.html
<maxjezy> TJENA CasperN
<maxjezy> kodein: får kolla länkar sen
<maxjezy> sitter på bussen med apsegt internet
<CasperN> hej maxjezy
<coobra> maxjezy: :D
<CasperN> själv sitter man o väntar på att strömen ska gå, åska == strömavbrott
<maxjezy> :)
<kodein> jag tycker själv att en UPS var en värd investering
<CasperN> jo det håller jag med om, men vilken bör man köpa?
<CasperN> har funderat extra mycket på det senaste veckorna, men inte fått tummen ur att skaffa en vettig lösning
<HeMan> jag har en ups som räcker nästan 6h
<HeMan> den är inbyggd i datorn
<HeMan> riktigt smidigt
<CasperN> gissar på att den inte var helt billig heller
<HeMan> det är en laptop...
<kodein> jag har en http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010070569.aspx
<kodein> HeMan: jaså, har den överspänningsskydd också? det tycker jag de där inbyggda brukar sakna
<HeMan> kodein: nope, bara "ren" batteridrift
<maxjezy> HeMan: min räcker 11h
<kodein> HeMan: då är det ju lite värdelöst som åskskydd
<HeMan> kodein: det klarar sig rätt bra i radhuslängan
<HeMan> jag funderar dock på att bygga en router som är helt fristående från allt
<maxjezy> kan åskan gå in i datorn genom fibernätet?
<HeMan> dvs 3G-modem och wifi
<HeMan> maxjezy: nej, fiber är i sig inte ledande
<CasperN> överspänning är inte mitt problem iaf, snarare vattenfall som är problemet
<maxjezy> HeMan: men, kan det gå via routern i huset
<maxjezy> antar det finns en sån
<maxjezy> eller något sånt
<CasperN> värsta tänkbara är om en skrivning avbryts pga ett strömavbrott typ
<HeMan> maxjezy: inte helt troligt
<Coffe> vad skriver man i interfaces på en interface som ska köra slaac ?  är det ändå dhcp ?
<maxjezy> åskan tog en dator från mig
<HeMan> syrran har väldigt mycke problem med åska
<HeMan> dom byter adsl-modem 1-2 ggr per sommar
<HeMan> och telefoner rätt ofta med
<Coffe> HeMan,  vad kör ni för setting på deT ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jag har bara static på ipv4-prylarna
<Coffe> mm men vad har du på ipv6 då ?
<HeMan> Coffe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629849/
<HeMan> Coffe: det är hela interfaces
<Coffe> okey .. så den ska fixa det själv.. ok
<HeMan> nu ska jag se om jag lyckats besegra migränen så jag kan gå tillbaka till supercomputing
<HeMan> inte roligt ligga i hotellrummet när alla koola står och jiddrar med Cray och IBM
<maxjezy> http://www.hemnet.se/bostad/fritidshus-2rum-harnosands-kommun-gansvikshamn-1542501
<maxjezy> kan någon kolla pris på det?
<maxjezy> segar så jäkligt på internet här
<maxjezy> laddat sidan 10 minuter typ
<kodein> står inget
<kodein> finns inget utropspris
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> tack
<maxjezy> ser det fint ut annars?
<maxjezy> :)
<kodein> njaej, inte min kopp te iaf
<maxjezy> jag vill ha bastu iaf
<maxjezy> det är ett måste
<maxjezy> om ett nätverk är öppet är det då helt okej att koppla in sig på det?
<maxjezy> finns ett öppet på bussen nu, antar det är någon som klev på precis
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<realubot> Snacka Linux.
<dagon_> vi borde prata GoT
<realubot> GoT?
<realubot> WTF?
<dagon_> Game of Thrones <3
<realubot> dagon_: Varför ska vi prata om det?
<dagon_> för att det är awesome
<realubot> Nej. Linux är awesome. Allt annat är skit.
<dagon_> då är du också skit
<realubot> Nej, jag är jäkligt bra.
<dagon_> self pwnage <3
<CasperN> har LibreCAD något med LibreOffice att göra?
<realubot> Då är det förbjudet att länka till upphovsrättsskyddat material också då: http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv/hojt-straff-for-lankning-av-ishockeymatcher
<realubot> Det kommer få stora konsekvenser.
<CasperN> så nu får man inte ens länka en bild alltså
<CasperN> stäng ned internet!
<realubot> Nej, inte om man ska hårddra domen.
<realubot> Google då? Får dom länka till bilder som ligger på bloggar om inte den som driver bloggen har upphovsrätt?
<realubot> Jag tycker det är helt sjukt att en person döms för att ha länkat till piratsändningar av två hockeymatcher.
<CasperN> handlar bara om att förtrycka småfolket, inget annat
<CasperN> ge dig på en jätte som google och du har tagit dig vatten över huvudet
<realubot> Ja, precis.
<realubot> Företag får länk men inte vanliga Svenssons.
<realubot> *länka
<realubot> En mycket konstig dom, tycker jag.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/nyheter/fallande-dom-i-unikt-upphovsrattsfall
<realubot> Där är mer info.
 * realubot försöker stänga ner hela Internet.
<realubot> Internet är ett brott mot upphovsrätten.
<Markk> 9~0~
<larsemil> ååååååååååå
<speakman> Andra sitter på Internet. Det är nog därför det går segt ibland. Ska köpa ett nytt på ICA.
<CasperN> jag har tydligen en extra 250gb hårdisk, tips på vad man kan göra med den? känns inte som jag behöver den för utökad lagring i dagsläget
<speakman> CasperN: backup
<speakman> nattlig rsnapshot på den
<CasperN> nej fy, vill ju såklart testa något nytt meningslöst
<CasperN> finns det inga arabiska fundamentalist distar eller annat kul man kan slänga in?
<HeMan> bamsefar: plats 178 på Top500 har jag varit med och skruvat ihop
<HeMan> bamsefar: plats 31 har vi varit med och sålt
<CasperN> HeMan: du kan inte möjligtvis smyga in en renderfarm.fi klient på dem nästa gång du har möjlighet att pilla på dem?
<HeMan> CasperN: :)
<HeMan> CasperN: har pratat om bitcoin-mining...
<larsemil> HeMan: är det vad ni använder era superdatorer till
<kodein> crysis
<K350> Jag har en_stor_ fil att gå igenom. Men där finns massor av grejjer inom taggar "<",">". Hur tar jag med regexp bort allt inom taggar + taggarna? För att göra filen mer överskådlig?
<larsemil> def remove_html_tags(data): p = re.compile(r'<.*?>') return p.sub('', data)
<larsemil> i python
<K350> larsemil: Ah, fast det är inte html taggar
<K350> men ah..ok...
<K350> larsemil: hm..hur kan jag få till det dä ri perl tro?
<cHarNe2> K350: inom taggar? xml?
<K350> cHarNe2: Nja. det är ord inom taggar inte html eller xml
<cHarNe2> K350: hur ser datafilen ut?
<K350> tja t.ex
<K350> 1234567> <foo>hej<bar>hopp
<HeMan> K350: kolla om inte beautiful soup klarar det du vill
<K350> jag vill bara ha kvar 123456.. och hej hopp men inte "<foo>" och "<bar>"
<K350> HeMan: Vad är det för något, ett program ett script..en funktion?
<HeMan> K350: ett lib till python
<HeMan> K350: fast kanske overkill om du bara vill göra enklare saker
<K350> HeMan: Ah, jag har aldrig pysslat med python..kanske lite väl mkt läxor att läsa för den här lilla uppgiften ....
<HeMan> K350: ok
<cHarNe2> K350: 5 radet ruby borde räcka :P
<cHarNe2> K350: lägg upp en exempel-fil på pastie
<K350> cHarNe2: ska se........
<larsemil> K350: Det bryr sig inte om htmltaggar
<larsemil> K350: det bryr sig om taggar
<larsemil> K350: han gon
<larsemil> hang on
<larsemil> K350: prova det här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/629967/
<cHarNe2> 21 rader är lite mycket
<larsemil> cHarNe2: sant
<larsemil> cHarNe2: är så dålig på min sed
<cHarNe2> larsemil: borde finnas nån sida där man kan tävla i kod
<cHarNe2> larsemil: var inne på en för några år sedan, dock var det bara matematiska problem
<coobra> Philip5: vare du som glodde GoT ?
<dagon_> jag med
<dagon_> jag och Philip5 är GoT phreakz
<coobra> kollat 10an  ?
<coobra> ep
<coobra> asså
<dagon_> jadå
<coobra> asså slutet
<coobra> kommer ju bli Fight nu !!!
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> ja :P
<coobra> den där jävla töntkungen kommer få ÄÄÄTTTAAA
<dagon_> :)
<coobra> :d
<cHarNe2> haha har kollat igenom alla sedan igår
<cHarNe2> började vid 21:30, har bara e10 kvar nu :P
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars åker ni ut.
<cHarNe2> noooo
<dagon_> du är riktigt tjatig
<realubot> dagon_: Sluta tjata.
<coobra> åker vi ut ?
<coobra> skicka ut mig då ?
<dagon_> realubot has no power
<dagon_> \o/
<realubot> Jag varnar er. Jag kickar er. Jag har kontakter.
<Philip5> tsss
<coobra> hahahaha
<realubot> Jag känner Nafallo.
<Philip5> lol
<coobra> realubot: kicka då din jävla tönt
<Philip5> men Nafallo känner nog inte dig ;)
<dagon_> :D
<realubot> Jag känner amelia.
<coobra> realubot: ja känner inte någon men hatar idioter som du
<Philip5> in your dreams
<realubot> coobra: Du bryter mot CoC.
<dagon_> coobra: du känner mig :P
<realubot> Jag är mycket bättre än er.
<coobra> realubot: gör os alla en stor tjänst /qit sedan rm -rf realubot och instalera windows så jag slipper dig
<dagon_> annars kan jag skicka ett script
<dagon_> suicide.sh
<realubot> coobra: Jag är ju kungen av Ubuntu. Du slipper aldrig mig.
<coobra> realubot: jo nu gör jag /ignore
<coobra> :D
<realubot> Hjälper inte på mig.
<spacebug-> hur gör jag en reinstall på ett paket så även configurationsfiler återinstalleras (om jag tagit bort dom) ?
<coobra> ingen kommer höra han till slut
<realubot> ignore hjälper inte på realubot.
<coobra> apt-get remove ?
<coobra> apt-get install
<realubot> spacebug-: Du får väl ta bort konfigurationsfilerna manuellt annars: rm -r /path/to/conf/files
<spacebug-> ja men jag vill ha TILLBAKA dom ;)
<coobra> apt-get purge i mellan där
<spacebug-> install/reinstall kör inte in dom igen
<coobra> install drar ju in dom  ?
<realubot> coobra: Jag har flest brudar i hela kanalen.
<coobra> huh ?
<realubot> Mm
<realubot> spacebug-: Dom ska inte försvinna när du kör purge?
<andol> HeMan, Barre, larsemil: Ni spammar mitt twitter-flöde :P
<amelia> realubot: sluta jiddra så jävla mycket..
<maxjezy> coma coma coma comilian
<maxjezy> you come and gooo
<maxjezy> amelia: word
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> man kanske skulle ta och flytta
<maxjezy> till norrland?
<coobra> dagon_: till China' ?
<dagon_> jag vet inte
<realubot> amelia: Vad är det nu då?
<maxjezy> ja skulle nog flytta till holland om jag vore du
<maxjezy> ett land med framtid
<dagon_> eller finland
<realubot> dagon_: Flytta till Göteborg. Här bor alla hårdingar.
<dagon_> aldrig göteborg
<maxjezy> göteborg är ett facistiskt ställe
<maxjezy> bara snutar som vill döda där
<dagon_> inte bara snutar
<maxjezy> näe, de är sant
<maxjezy> men döden bor där iaf
<dagon_> fast det andra kan man inte säga utan att vara politiskt inkorrekt
<realubot> döden?
<realubot> Ingen i kanalen tycker om mig. Jag är mobbad.
<Markslap> :)
 * realubot gråter.
<dagon_> word
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> :D
<coobra> fan vad juag hatar att ALLTID vara sugen
<realubot> Sugen på?
<maxjezy> coobra: vad är du sugen på?
<realubot> sugen på att suga Ubuntu?
<coobra> generellt sugen
<realubot> Jaha.
<dagon_> när min kk säger så är hon kåt
<coobra> så jävla jobbigt
<maxjezy> coobra: chips, ostbågar, hamburgare och cola?
<coobra> nja
<maxjezy> coobra: det har jag framför mig nu iaf
<maxjezy> det jag rabbla upp
<coobra> Alkohol/Droger/Socker..........
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> dipp med
<dagon_> coobra: samtidigt!
<D0minat0r> fan jag har bara norrlands guld framför mig :(
<coobra> dagon_: ja
<dagon_> D0minat0r: ge mig!
<maxjezy> coobra: jag håller med, 2 av de sakerna iaf
<D0minat0r> dagon_: plocka själv från kylen
<maxjezy> vilka låter jag förbli osagt
<D0minat0r> fyllde den idag :D
<maxjezy> måndag?! är det veckoransonen?
<realubot> Var är mina brudar idag?
<D0minat0r> maxjezy: man ska aldrig ha en tom kyl, tänk om nått händer :P
<realubot> Ni har väl inte skrämt iväg dom?
<larsemil> andol: du följer för få
<maxjezy> D0minat0r: sant, så sant
<dagon_> D0minat0r: jag gillar ditt tänk
<D0minat0r> det bästa sömnmedlet är öppna en bira på kvällen framför tvn och du sommnar innan den är slut :P
<maxjezy> någon som sett "our day will come" ?
<D0minat0r> inte jag
<andol> larsemil: På inte alls tal om det, du råkar inte ha någon uppfattning om när urllib vs. urllib2 är att föredra i Python?
<cHarNe2> drakar?, nu tappade jag intresset för GoT..
<coobra> ingen här som har ett pci grafikort ligandes ?
<maxjezy> coobra: jag har nog
<maxjezy> ett geforce
<maxjezy> eller vill du ha nått bättre?
<coobra> pm
<amelia> realubot: sluta låtsas att du bestämmer något här och lägg ner ditt jiddrande om "dina" brudar, det är sånna som du som skrämmer iväg de tjejer som faktiskt har potential att bli duktiga inom open source. det är extremt tröttsamt och vi har inte glömt bort dig, så se till så att vi inte ångrar att vi lät dig komma tillbaka.
<Philip5> cHarNe2: GoT rules!
<realubot> Haha
 * realubot skrämmer tjejerna. :S
<realubot> Det är inte bra.
<realubot> När vi snackar "att bli duktiga inom open source". Hur många här bidrar egentligen till något open source projekt?
<realubot> Phille gör det med sitt PPA men vilka mer?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag bidrar till open source
<maxjezy> tror de flesta gör det på ett eller annat sätt
<amelia> jag bidrar, dels genom ett eget projekt men även genom en del andra.
<maxjezy> jag delar med mig av mina kunskaper i blender och även lite angående ubuntu
<maxjezy> och tipsar om en massa bra opensource program
<realubot> amelia: Vad är det för eget projekt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur bidrar du då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Aja, det är sant.
<maxjezy> jag lär folk använda det
<realubot> Mm.
<amelia> realubot: jag har skrivit en lärobok för gymnasiet i datorkunskap som använder open source programvaror istället för MS Office som alla andra.
<maxjezy> gör ett större community
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, sant.
<realubot> amelia: Det var ju längesen?
<amelia> realubot: jag underhåller den fortfarande.
<maxjezy> realubot: men sen finns det ju andra som bidrar mera
<realubot> amelia: Är det några som använder den då?
<maxjezy> typ, blenderguru är ju en jävel på att lära ut det han kan
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men det är seriöst att hjälpa folk ju.
<maxjezy> utan honom och dom andra så hade inte det programmet haft så många användare idag
<D0minat0r> amelia: va heter boken?
<amelia> realubot: ja, jag känner till ett par skolor som använder den..
<maxjezy> ju fler användare ju mer utveckling bakom skiten blir det
<amelia> D0minat0r: Fritis Datorkunskap A (DAA1201)
<D0minat0r> tackar
<D0minat0r> fritis.se Closed temporarily due to spam.
<realubot> Jag svarar på frågor i Ubuntu-forumet.
<amelia> D0minat0r: jo, jag vet... det är sjukt kass och det börjar lämna temporarily nu känns det som..
<amelia> D0minat0r: privva mig din mailadress så kan jag skicka en kopia
<maxjezy> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/imgp0037.jpg/
<maxjezy> ÄR DET ETT PCIKORT?
<maxjezy> oj, sry caps
<realubot> AGP
<realubot> Tror jag.
<maxjezy> det är iaf inget mini pci
<maxjezy> det vet jag
<maxjezy> för det är ganska stort
<Markslap> Det där är AGP.
<maxjezy> ok
<Markslap> I övergången mellan 4X och 8X.
<realubot> Jag sa ju det.
<Markslap> Tror jag det var.
<maxjezy> coobra: det är APG
<einand> Smartaham
<einand> he
<Markslap> APG <3
<einand> m
<maxjezy> AGP
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Hej einand, läget?
<realubot> einand: Va?
<einand> Finfint
<einand> realubot: vad då va?
<maxjezy> einand: har du en netbook COMPAQ?
<einand> maxjezy: en HP
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du? Smartaham?
<maxjezy> ok
<realubot> Vad betyder det?
<einand> menar Smartahem
<einand> skrev fel
<realubot> Vad är Smartahem?
<einand> maxjezy: Compaq = HP
<realubot> einand: Vad håller du hus?
<einand> här?
<realubot> Su är ju aldrig här. Du har övergett kanalen.
<realubot> *Du
<einand> glömt min 3års plan på att avveckla irc
<realubot> einand: Nej, men varför avvecklar du irc?
<realubot> Vad gör du med all tid du får över?
<einand> för om jag säger varför kommer dom flesta här se det som ett personligt påhopp på dig.
<einand> realubot: Bygger smartahem
<realubot> einand: Så du har lämnat kanalen för min skull?
<einand> realubot: precis, du kom tillbaka så jag drog mig tillbaka
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> einand: Jag är ju hur trevlig som helst ju.
<Markslap> Fortfarande ett troll.
<einand> det är du säker
<Markslap> Och nej, du är bara skentrevlig.
<realubot> einand: Ja, då så?
<einand> bara det att jag inte känner att du har något att ge mig
<Markslap> Du gick till personligt påhopp på min flickvän.
<realubot> Markslap: Nej. Jag tyckte bara synd om henne ju.
<realubot> einand: Varför har jag inget att ge dig då?
<einand> realubot: för du och jag snackar bara skit hela tiden.
<realubot> einand: Mhm. Det är nog sant.
<einand> ansåg inte det produaktivt
<realubot> Nej. Det är det inte.
<einand> på frågan, vad gör jag med den tiden som blir över.
<einand> Jag jobbar eller spelar Minecraft
<realubot> einand: Jag är mobbad i kanalen.
<einand> tror jag förstås inte
<dagon_> med all rätt realubot
<realubot> einand: Jo. Alla är tasiga mot mig.
<realubot> *taskiga
<einand> Du har själv sått säden så du skördar bara det du förtjänar
 * realubot gråter.
<Markslap> :)
 * einand insåg precis varför han inte är här så ofta numera
<realubot> Vad är Smartahem då?
<Markslap> Smarthem är en hemsida.
<einand> nä?
<einand> är det?
<Markslap> http://www.smarthem.se/
<Markslap> Det jag fick upp när jag googlade. :(
<realubot> Smartahem - det intelligenta hemmet.
<dagon_> smarta hem är hem med elektroniska prylar som pratar med varandra etc.
<einand> precis
<Markslap> Jaha, du tänker så!
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Ett smart hem snarare än smartahem.
<einand> jag bygger just nu behovsanpassad elektronik för smartahem
<dagon_> lite som brandvarnarna på reklamen på tv
<realubot> einand: Vad har ni för hemsida då?
<einand> ingen
<einand> bygger ett koncepthem nu, så kommer väl
<cHarNe2> Philip5: men drakar? wtf!
<realubot> Jaha, men vilket företasg är det då?
<dagon_> cHarNe2: klart där är drakar!
<einand> inget ännu
<cHarNe2> bra sätt att förstöra en serie på 5 minuter
<dagon_> blä
<realubot> realubot: Jaha, så det är ett eget projekt då eller?
<realubot> realubot: Fråga inte mig. Fråga einand.
<dagon_> cHarNe2: det borde du ju fattat redan i början när de har drakägg :P
<einand> japp
<realubot> Aha.
<cHarNe2> dagon_: trodde bara att det var påhitt, typ som fabrege-ägg
<realubot> Det är ju lite i ropet med det intelligenta hemmet.
<dagon_> u fail :(
<cHarNe2> no, hbo fails
<realubot> Jag läste någon artikel om det någonstans. I idg kanske?
<cHarNe2> godnatt *poff*
<realubot> Äh, minns inte.
<maxjezy> någon som vet bra skräckfilmer?
<realubot> einand: Jag är ju fortfarande bannad i offtopic?
<einand> iaf, om koncepthemmet fungerar, så tänkte jag komersialliera det
<einand> trevligt för dig
<realubot> Varför då?
 * Markslap är oskyldig.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Stephen Kings filmer är bra?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag tänkte children of the corn
<maxjezy> men de ville inte se den
<einand> varför är du bannad då?
<realubot> Markslap: Det var ju du som bannad mig.
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> För att han trollade för mycket.
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Jag är mobbad.
<mieowww> ?
<mieowww> Jag kräver att få veta varje detalj.
<einand> att vara en icke fungerande människa är inte samma sak som att vara mobbad
<coobra> :o
<realubot> einand: icke fungerande människa?
<einand> säger inget mera än generalla påståenden för att undvika peronliga påhopp
<realubot> maxjezy: The Shining är ju en klassiker. Eller Exorscisten.
<realubot> *exorsisten
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker det är kul att du är tillbaka. Vi har saknar dig!
<einand> Markslap: http://www.icefilms.info/movies/popular/horror
<maxjezy> einand: sidan laddar inte?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.imdb.com/chart/horror
<einand> maxjezy: ladda om lite, är lite överbelastad
<einand> Red Riding Hood (2011) såg jag på bio
<einand> var hyffsad ok
<einand> lite b
<einand> men hyffsad
<einand> Priest (2011)
<einand> har en bra trailer
<realubot> Den då? Ligger på imdb.com top 100 horror movies: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588170/
<einand> realubot: du behöver iaf inte oroa dig, jag är bara här påhästbesök
<realubot> påhästbesök?
<realubot> Vad är det?
<realubot> einand: Jag lovar att vara snäll om du kommer tillbaka.
<Markslap> Du kan lova att sluta trolla.
<realubot> Markslap: Ta och titta på Utvandrarna på svtplay.
<mieowww> Vem fan kom på den helt totaltmongade jävla idiotkukidén att göra en massa filmer om småflickor fast byta ut småflickorna mot vuxna kvinnor?
<mieowww> Först Alice i underlandet anno 2010 och sedan Red Riding Hood från 2011.
<maxjezy> mieowww: vårda språket lite please
<maxjezy> familjevänlig chatt här
<maxjezy> vill inte att min dotter ska börja med såna ord
<coobra> mieowww: ööö
<realubot> maxjezy: Haha, sitter din dotter här?
<realubot> Typ 1 år.
<maxjezy> realubot: hon tittar in lite då å då
<maxjezy> hon är 5 månader
<mieowww> Inga döttrar borde släppas ut från det källarrum där de bör tillbringa de första 18 åren.
<D0minat0r> min son är 1½ och han brukar hjälpa till att skriva ibland här :P fast mest brukar han rycka bort tangenterna från bärbara hehe
<mieowww> Rycka bort?!
<realubot> mieowww: Haha, för att?
<mieowww> realubot: SÃ¥ de skyddas mot allt ont.
<realubot> Jaha.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: ja han rycker lös knapparna fårn tangentbordet
<D0minat0r> sen skrattar han åt pappa som ska försöka pussla ihop tangentbordet igen :)
<mieowww> LÃ¥ter extremt osannolikt...
<mieowww> Märklig laptop.
<D0minat0r> alla laptoppar jag testat på far ju knapparna hur lätt som helst
<mieowww> Hmm...
<D0minat0r> han sätter nagel o i ena övre hörnet av tangenten och rycker lös
<mieowww> Solid State Keyboard.
<mieowww> Inga rörliga delar.
<D0minat0r> ja borde nästan ha det
<D0minat0r> grabben har redan lärt sig hur ikea barnlås på kökslådorna funkar oxå :/
<mieowww> Ni får hitta en annan plats för alla Rambo-knivar och svavelsyrapluntor då.
<D0minat0r> ja är ju so lite jobbigt
<D0minat0r> är just nu dom lär sig allt som dom ser pappa göra dom kopierar allt
<D0minat0r> alla grindar och barnlås
<mieowww> http://teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product.html&artnr=330620
<mieowww> "Äntligen en plunta som räcker en hel bandymatch! Tidigare fadäser med vanliga pluntor där innehållet sinat snabbare än trott är nu ett minne blott. Det går att klämma i runt 1,5 liter i den här!"
<mieowww> Varför så extremt mycket? Hur stor är den egentligen?
<D0minat0r> mieowww: haha perfekt :)
<mieowww> En vanlig innehåller tydligen 18 cl.
<D0minat0r> 2 sjuor haha
<mieowww> Snacka om hopp från 18 till 150 cl...
<mieowww> Jag har alltid undrat lite varför sådana där saker säljs. Är det så vanligt för män att gå och smygsupa utomhus?
<einand> 150cl är väl inget
<D0minat0r> bra o ha med på tex hockeymatcher :)
<mieowww> 150 cl sprit är mycket...
<realubot> mieowww: På bandt hör det ju till.
<realubot> *banfy
<einand> nej
<realubot> *bandy
<mieowww> Är det för att bandyn är så tråkig?
<D0minat0r> är tradtition på bandy
<D0minat0r> ute, kallt förr hade man med sig värmande i termos
<D0minat0r> fast det är väl förbjudet nu tror jag
<realubot> Det är ju någon dag som är klassisk bandy-dag. Då hör det väl till?
<mieowww> Varför skulle man ha sprit i en termos?
<mieowww> Den håller sig väl alltid varm?
<einand> för att dölja innehållet
<mieowww> Eller snarare känns varm.
<einand> tja, problemet med sprit är ju att det kan uppnå minusgrader, och du kan få allvarliga invärtesfrostskader
<D0minat0r> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandyportf%C3%B6lj
<mieowww> Minusgrader... invärtesfrostskador... :(
<einand> ja
<D0minat0r> fast i haparanda har vi på bandyn, har vi bastutunna och ved bastu som man kan hyra under matcherna :)
<mieowww> Aldrig hört om bandyportfölj  förrän idag. Skum grej.
<mieowww> UNDER matcherna... :O
<realubot> Dessutom kanske någon har varm punsch. Då är det ju bra med termos.
<mieowww> I många år visste jag inte ens att det fanns något som hette bandy... jag trodde att "innebandy" var bandy.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: japp under matcherna
<mieowww> Och att is-spel alltid är hockey.
<kodein> var det nån som sa punsch!?
<mieowww> Men bandy verkar ju vara "hockey light" med en boll istället för puck och mycket mindre skydd och ingen rink.
<delhage> ishockey... det är det som är bandy i badkar va?
<kodein> fast hockey är ju en landsport
<delhage> hockey är en fjantsport
<kodein> ok.
<mieowww> Suck... vad irriterande det är när invandrare ringer in till olika program på radion och pladdrar på så intensivt att man får huvudvärk. Kan inte bara kvinnor med mjuka 70-talsröster ringa in? :(
<mieowww> Landsport?
<kodein> ja. hockey är landhockey. ishockey är ishockey
<mieowww> Landhockey...
<mieowww> Aldrig hört talas om alls.
<mieowww> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landhockey
<arand> mieowww: Problem :?)
<mieowww> WTF? Trodde du skämtade...
<mieowww> Happ. Ännu en ny sport för mig.
<arand> mieowww: För övrigt känns ju inringningsprogram ganska misslyckade i allmännhet.
<Markslap> Hockey är väl orginalsporten?
<Markslap> Därav ordet "is" i ishockey.
<mieowww> arand: Ja, men man tror alltid att det ska bli intressant.
<kodein> Markslap: precis
<kodein> men kan vi återgå till att diskutera punsch nu?
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Njae
<maxjezy> iscurling är fett
<arand> mieowww: Då bör du arbeta på kortidsminnet.
<Markslap> Hellre roligare opioider än kodein.
<mieowww> Teknikmagasinet har ÄNTLIGEN efter många plågsamma år bytt från Java-kundvagn till en vettig sådan.
<kodein> teknikmagasinet? de där hålen i väggarna i gallerior där de säljer kinaprylar för 10-20 ggr inköpspris?
<Nafallo> !kodein
<ubot2> Factoid 'kodein' not found
<Nafallo> !kodein is <reply>Hellre roligare opioider än kodein.
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<mieowww> kodein: Var köper man skiten annars då?
<mieowww> "Sugpropparna på undersidan gör att du kan fästa den i t.ex. badkaret och sedan ta dig en liten ridtur."
<kodein> dealextreme? ebay?
<mieowww> Dyrt med frakt från amerikatt?
<kodein> vem sa nåt om att handla från amerikatt?
<kodein> nästan alla hongkongsäljare på ebay har frifrakt. dealextreme har frifrakt
<mieowww> Världsvitt?
<kodein> i de fall det är frakt är den på $2.
<mieowww> Sist jag köpte något från USA för 50 kr blev frakten 750 kr.
<kodein> och grejerna kostar en tiondel av vad de gör på teknikmagasinet
<mieowww> Någon obskyr fläkt.
<mieowww> Om sakerna kostar 0.1% av Teknikiz undrar man ju hur mycket det kostar att göra dem...
<kodein> brukar ju kosta mindre att få saker från usa än inom landet, för övrigt
<kodein> dagens matematiklektion: 1/10 = 10%, inte 0.1%
<mieowww> 0.1 = 10%
<kodein> det var dock inte vad du skrev.
<mieowww> Vet inte vilken enhet jag skulle skrivit...
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> suget !!!
<arand> Finns ingen enhet till vanliga faktorer..
<arand> Man måste slingra till språket runtom lite grand bara
<mieowww> Som en orm kring en mus.
<CasperN> uhmmmm help
<CasperN> jag kan inte stänga av flytta fönster funktionen i compiz
<CasperN> final nu
<CasperN> http://season-one-championship.eu.leagueoflegends.com/
<CasperN> hero select
<CasperN> ah fel kanal
<mieowww> Öööööööööh...
<mieowww> CasperN: Är det där Warcraft 3?
<mieowww> 199 tusen tittare?!
<mieowww> Fetaste jävla strömservern någonsin?
<CasperN> League of Legends
<mieowww> Troligen lögn.
<CasperN> nejdå
<mieowww> Ser ut exakt som War3...
<CasperN> varit 900000 som följde första dagen
<CasperN> är ju samma gameplay som dota
<mieowww> riktigt_värde * 1000.
<mieowww> Data...
<CasperN> är iof en jäkligt fet prissumma
<CasperN> så det drar ju lite tittare
<mieowww> Fattar inte hur folk kan sitta och kommentera och följa det där... det riktigt kryper i skinnet.
<mieowww> Å andra sidan hatar jag all form av sport.
<CasperN> brukar ju vara några hundratusen inne på spelservrarna varje kväll så
<mieowww> Jag tror inte ens Google klarar så många strömmande tittar på en gång, typ.
<mieowww> Låter också mycket osannolikt.
<mieowww> Har aldrig ens hört talas om spelet.
<CasperN> haha värst vad negativ du låter då
<mieowww> Gillar inte ologiska saker.
<CasperN> blev nog online game of the year förra året
<CasperN> extremt populärt just nu iaf
<mieowww> Ser ut som War3... äckliga trän.
<CasperN> är man insatt i spelet och vet hur extremt svårt det är uppskattar man att se när proffsen spelar, själv skulle jag inte klara mig 5 sek mot dessa
<CasperN> men håller med grafiken är hemsk
<CasperN> som grafiker spyr jag lite varje gång jag spelar spelet
<mieowww> :(
<arand> Sen är väl LoL ganska litet jämfört med SC2? ;)
<CasperN> jo det var väl närmare 20 miljoner som följde det från dh via stream
<CasperN> fast det var mindre prispeng i SC2 finalen
<mieowww> LoL?
<arand> Heh, har inte sett finalen än, ska kolla vods någon gång, hoppas de var sevärda..
<mieowww> SC2?
<mieowww> 20 miljoner strömmat... visst.
<mieowww> Inte ens Google klarar det.
<D0minat0r> varför har jag aldrig hört talas om lol alls? ändå spelar eller spelade jag wow
<arand> League of Legends, Starcraft 2
<CasperN> aldrig slagit dig att starcraft är nationalsport i sydkorea?
<CasperN> så det är väl inte konstigt att det drar 20 miljoner tittare
<D0minat0r> mieowww: man strömmar till flera olika servar som i sin tur serverar tittare?
<CasperN> om det är en av de största spelfinalerna i världen
<arand> D0minat0r: LoL är i DotA-svängen inte så extrem relaterat till WoW
<D0minat0r> DotA?
<D0minat0r> :=
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> nu känner jag mig gammal
<CasperN> gämför esport mot fotboll så är iof inte 20 miljoner tittare ett skit
<arand> D0minat0r: Goddag, hur trivs du under stenen :þ
<D0minat0r> arand: trivs väldigt bra men måste nog krypa bort ett tag och ta mig en titt på dessa spel, gillar order PLAY FOR FREE :P
<gusnan> LoL? Pratar ni om Lands of Lore? ;)
<D0minat0r> fast uńder tiden jag spelade Entropia Universe eller Project Entropia som jag fortfarande kallar det, märkte jag inte av nå andra spel
<arand> Ah, gammal goding det, hade en kompis som plöjde igenom tvåan, medans jag hoovrade :)
<arand> (Lands of Lore alltså)
<CasperN> hur är det med mindark idag?
<CasperN> alltid för tyst om entropia
<gusnan> arand, ahh.. har inte spelat annat än ettan själv...
<D0minat0r> CasperN: tror de går bra, fast spelet har blivit alldeles för hårt "tunat" till att spelara ska gå minus
<CasperN> :(
<D0minat0r> brukar titta in då och då och många av spelarna jag spelade med börjar droppa ur
<mieowww> DotA är det som Bejshanter sjunger om fast han säger "dauta".
<D0minat0r> jag har ännu kvar mina skills inne i spelet men sålde allt annat
<CasperN> om jag fattar rätt kan man alltså starta ett spelföretag som underleverantör till entropia
<CasperN> och bygga en egen planet med en egen inriktning
<D0minat0r> när ett vapen i ett online spel börjar kosta 300000 kr då är nått fel
<D0minat0r> CasperN: ja du kan ha en egen planet
<CasperN> typ ett eget mmo i ett färdigt system
<CasperN> kan man inte skapa en egen valuta då?
<D0minat0r> mindark står för balansering av item drop m.m och du står för ideerna och items som ska finnas
<mieowww> Varför skulle någon skapa ett företag som bara har hand om en planet i ett skit-MMORPG?
<D0minat0r> jo jag tror du kan kapa din värld från resten av mindark unversumet
<CasperN> för att det kostar extremt mycket att bygga ett eget mmo
<CasperN> och att låna teknik av mindark är billigare
<mieowww> Och hur skulle det företaget tjäna några pengar?
<arand> D0minat0r: Varför egentligen, man kan ju spendera sjuksummor på all annan for av underhållning så varför inte elektronisk, egentligen?
<mieowww> Alla de där MMORPG:na är ju totalt värdelösa.
<D0minat0r> arand: ja iofs
<mieowww> Helt ointressanta, sterila, döda och noll närvarokänsla.
<arand> ^ Bitter katt
<D0minat0r> entropia var rätt schysst spel när man låg på topp
<D0minat0r> topp för min del var då jaktur med en budget kring 15-20k
<CasperN> målet med ett mmo behöver iof inte vara secondlife pervo /wow fantasy
<mieowww> Jaktur?
<D0minat0r> mieowww: ja man jagar olika slags djur i spelet för att få items/pengar som droppar
<CasperN> du skulle lika gärna kunna utveckla en högskola med open source utveckling i en mmo miljö, eller vad fan som helst som har med digitala medier
<D0minat0r> eller så crafting av vapen/armor, tailoring m.m
<CasperN> allt behöver inte vara stringtrosor och stora svärd
<D0minat0r> CasperN: håller med
<CasperN> även om det bevisligen är vad man tjänar pengar på
<mieowww> Jag fattar verkligen inte vad folk snacka om när de säger att det finns virtuella världar. Jag har då aldrig sett det. Det är skittråkiga, stendöda, icke designade 3D-landskap med noll människor och alla man möter är någon annan "ras" och har skitjobbiga namn och allt är bara värdelöst. Skulle kunna vara mycket, mycket, mycket bättre. T.ex. en guldrushsimulator eller västernmiljö som verkligen var skapat på vettigt sätt.
<D0minat0r> entropia har bara människor
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-21
<D0minat0r> dock är entropia byggt på annan planet men finns historia till jorden..tror man är en settler på annan planet kommer inte riktigt ihåg historien helt många år sen jag började spela
<D0minat0r> det va som drar folk till entropia är folks naiva dröm att tjäna pengar i ett MMO
<D0minat0r> då det är ett Real Cash Economy spel
<CasperN> sen beror ju det lite på vem man är också
<D0minat0r> men plus poäng är att Entropia är nog ett av dom svåraste spelen i världen att uppnå toppen
<D0minat0r> har några kompisar som är traders i spelet och dom säger går att göra schysst extra cash men allt man gör då i spelet är tradar
<mieowww> Varför tror folk att det skulle vara enklare att tjäna pengar "online" än "offline"?
<mieowww> Om något är det svårare.
<CasperN> du slipper gå upp kl6 varje morgon
<mieowww> Om jag hade ett jobb där man måste gå upp 6 skulle jag ta livet av mig.
<D0minat0r> mieowww: 06 är inget
<D0minat0r> :P
<mieowww> :S
<mieowww> http://outducks.org/jp/mm/
<mieowww> Bizarr syn.
<mieowww> Musse i mangastil.
<CasperN> mangastil?
<CasperN> så är det manga för att man har japanska tecken?
<D0minat0r> knappast manga
<D0minat0r> musse översatt till japanska
<mieowww> Kolla i bilden längst ned till höger.
<mieowww> Mer än en översättning.
<D0minat0r> ser ju ut som en normal uppfinar jocke
<arand> Förutom placeringen på pratbubblorna ser den ju ut som vilken KA serie som helst
<mieowww> Jag tycker hela kompositionen ser helt annorlunda ut.
<mieowww> Men själva teckningen ser vanlig ut, ja.
<realubot> Ubuntu studio. Ratio 90.
<realubot> Det kallar jag seedat.
<mieowww> Undrar vad Joakim von Anka är för figur i kinesiska Kalle Anka...
<dagon_> diktator? :p
<dagon_> mao von duck
<D0minat0r> hehe
<Philip5> dagon_: här kan du roa dig med. roligast är det nog en 7 min in i videon när de jämför mjukvaran lite mer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEcMAaRUx6Q
<arand> KA är nog ända ganska tacksamt att vinkla till kapitalism/västerlandskritik om man nu skulle knna för det, tvivlar på att Kina gjort mer än förbjudit ett antal upplagor dock...
<arand> Natt.
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du vaken fortfarande?
<Philip5> yupp, ska precis kolla på en film
<mieowww> En bajsfilm?
<maxjezy> Philip5: du som tittat, vilken telefon är bäst ?
<Wallyes> Hej, har lagt till en egen upplösning för min projektor som fortfarande inte passar för skärmen fast de ska vara rätt. Försökt xvidtune men står att min hardware configuration not supporting this. Försökt lagt till en modeline från commandot "cvt 1176 664" i xorg.conf under sektionen monitor. Hur löser jag mitt problem?
<mieowww> Tjusig svengelska där...
<Wallyes> Javisst, man tackar. Däremot är det ett jobbigt problem jag har eftersom vissa delar av bilden är utanför skärmen
<mieowww> Vet ej själv.
<x_link> Fan vad sjukt det är om Apple nu donar med den sensorn så att folk inte kan spela in med deras iPhones på konserter eller live-föreställningar.
<Wallyes> är väl IR sensorn de skulle använda för det?
<mieowww> Sjukt? Vore väl underbart om man slapp några idioters skitupptagningar?
<x_link> Menade själva grejen.
<mieowww> Istället för att de ska njuta av stunden ska de stå som fån och "dokumentera" den.
<CasperN> håller med, fyfan vad besviken man blir på alla skitupptagningar på utube
<CasperN> och alla jävla mobiler som sträcks upp
<mieowww> Värsta som finns är idioter som står med sina telefoner och filmar saker. Så fort något "tokigt" händer ser man dem. Vill gå fram och slå dem på käften. :/
<CasperN> borde vara vakter med luftgevär som sjukter sönder alla mobiler som sträcks upp
<mieowww> Ja, eller i handen.
<maxjezy> speciellt de som inte har bra kamera
<maxjezy> har de bra kameror är det okej
<CasperN> har de bra kameror så ska de ha avtal med arrangörerna att filma
<maxjezy> precis, och så ska de klippa in ljudet från mixern
<maxjezy> inga jävla mikrofoner på kameran som tar upp ljudet
<mieowww> Man kan bara lyssna på studioinspelad musik.
<mieowww> Livemusik, oavsett hur bra låten är, suuuuuuuuuuuuuger.
<CasperN> finns en anledning att systemkameror är förbjudna, det är ingen välgörenhets grej för att folk ska klippa egna konsert DVDer
<maxjezy> CasperN: man får ju fota/filma var man vill
<maxjezy> varför inte på konserer?
<maxjezy> konserter
<dagon_> kopior på verk
<CasperN> regler som vissa kör med
<maxjezy> de bryter ju mot sveriges lagar
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> ingen lag såm säger att du får bära kamera var du vill
<CasperN> som*
<maxjezy> finns inget lagstöd för dem som säger att man inte får filma
<mieowww> Sjukt jävla tröttsamt med folk som alltid säger att det inte finns en lag mot att göra X, så det måste vara tillåtet.
<mieowww> Borde bara finnas en enda lag: "Var inte en störig jävel."
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> respektera att de inte vill att man filmar
<CasperN> gillar man det inte har man inget där att göra
<maxjezy> så om jag säger, filma inte i sverige
<maxjezy> så ska man respektera?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> för det är flesta skiter i vad du vill :)
<mieowww> "Filma inte här. Punkt slut."
<maxjezy> jag skulle dock aldrig filma en konsert eller ens gå på en
<mieowww> Finstilt: "Om du gör det ändå får vi tillstånd att utan förvarning dänga en fjäderbatong i skallen på dig bakifrån."
<maxjezy> men om jag skulle vilja så har jag all rättighet att göra det
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> för då sparakr de sönder dig och pajar din kamera
<mieowww> Rättighet från vem då? Inte från de som gjort sig besväret med att fläska upp skiten.
<CasperN> lägger knark i din väska och kallar polisen på dig
<maxjezy> jag tar knarket och kilar min väg
<CasperN> om de inte redan hittar knark tillsammans med din kamera dvs
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/tortyrmisshandel-med-kniv-och-yxa
<CasperN> varför göra sig besväret med så många verktyg?
<maxjezy> tortyr går väl lite ut på variation
<CasperN> och ändå misslyckades han med mord
<CasperN> hur sämst får man va
<dagon_> http://youtu.be/aLbwh0AIErU
<maxjezy> iaf enligt filmer
<x_link> Kolla inte på de dåliga upptagningarna då?
<dagon_> lär er spela lite gitarr istället
<maxjezy> dagon_: shit
<maxjezy> låter som megaman X10 på anfetamin
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> http://youtu.be/AZMiPEsojOU
<dagon_> hela bandet jammar!
<dagon_> yay \o/
<CasperN> får ont i fingrarna bara jag ser det
<maxjezy> "sounds like crap"
<dagon_> http://youtu.be/QcsM9eiZHaM
<dagon_> vin diesel på sång
<dagon_> det liknar honom lite iaf :P
<CasperN> dagon_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5bQDH5AI1E
<CasperN> beast
<mieowww> Vad i helvete är det där för konstig nyhet, CasperN?
<mieowww> De ger ingen som helst information utan bara radar upp "smaskiga" detaljer.
<mieowww> Och i notisform, som om detta sker hela tiden.
<dagon_> CasperN: helvete vilket monster!
<CasperN> dagon_: fast han kan spela
<mieowww> För några år sedan skulle detta står i tidningarna i veckor eller månader.
<CasperN> och nu är det en TT notis
<dagon_> CasperN: definitivt
<CasperN> jävla spindelhänder den biffen har
<dagon_> han får nog inte mjölksyra när han spelar
<CasperN> jävligt duktig, verkar vara en trevlig prick :)
<CasperN> utseendet ger en helt annan bild av honom tror jag
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> brukar vara så
<mieowww> Vafan? Händer det sådana här tortyrgrejer dagligen nuförtiden?
<mieowww> I Sverige?
<CasperN> i min källare iaf
<dagon_> inte dagligen
<mieowww> Kolla på den här videon och säg mig om ni inte tycker att hennes tuttar verkar ligga otroligt långt nere? Nästan vid midjan? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR8MF1ngzfE
<mieowww> Verkligen ett extremfall IMO. Annars snygg, men det ser bisarrt ut?
<dagon_> det ser helkonstigt ut
<mieowww> Är det bara vinkeln och kläderna?
<mieowww> Hur kan tuttarna vara i mitten av kroppen?
<dagon_> tror att den där toppen sitter lite långt ner
<mieowww> :S
<maxjezy> mieowww: du ser inte hela kroppen?
<maxjezy> tycker det ser helt naturligt ut
<CasperN> kanske längre dekolletage än hos de flesta men tycker inte det såg så märkvärdigt ut
<CasperN> lägre*
<maxjezy> armbågarna brukar sitta i höjd med bröstvårtorna väl?
<CasperN> maxjezy: du har inte studerat anatomi så väl va?
<CasperN> se mer porr, det skulle nog inte skada dig
<maxjezy> CasperN: jag undersökte mig själv precis
<CasperN> ajdå
<maxjezy> CasperN: har du tips på någon bra anatomiporr?
<maxjezy> ja menar, det ska ju vara naturligt
<maxjezy> storlekar på saker och ting
<CasperN> vem är naturlig idag?
<maxjezy> jag tror inte mer än 1 % har något inlägg eller så
<mieowww> maxjezy: Helt normalt? Absolut inte...
<mieowww> Förmodligen den roligaste videon jag någonsin sett: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/angry-video-screwattack/711094
<mieowww> Kan inte sluta kolla på den.,
<maxjezy> tittar man på 16 åringar med pushup så sitter ju tuttarna i hakan
<maxjezy> vilket ser lite fucked ut däremot
<mieowww> SÃ¥ ska det vara.
<mieowww> Megameloner.
<maxjezy> det där såg mer normalt ut
<CasperN> för en 16åring är väl det normalt?
<maxjezy> ja, i dagens sverige är det väl det
<mieowww> Uppnosiga fjorretuttar.
<dagon_> härligt
<CasperN> vänta bara tills din dotter är 16, då kommer du inte klaga
<maxjezy> CasperN: seriöst, om 15 år kommer man se tillbaka på pushup precis som det man såg för 15 år sedan
<maxjezy> tycka det är helt jävla skruvat
<CasperN> jojo
<CasperN> men du tror väl inte att det blir BÄTTE?
<CasperN> bättre*
<CasperN> förbered dig på värsta tänkbara och lite till
<maxjezy> individuellt så jo
<maxjezy> även om man idag skulle tycka det är åt helvete
<maxjezy> om man får se framtiden
<maxjezy> så kommer man i framtiden se det som normalt och det vi har idag som jävla hippietrams
<maxjezy> säga "hur fan kunde man se ut sådär"
<maxjezy> osvb.
<dagon_> http://youtu.be/_2RMP5kk9xI
<dagon_> speaking of..
<maxjezy> jävla pissflash
<maxjezy> strular det något för er med?
<dagon_> alltid
<dagon_> bara döda plugin-container
<dagon_> och sen F5 på sidan
<maxjezy> jag startar alltid om webläsarn
<dagon_> onödigt
<maxjezy> tur jag inte kör ff
<maxjezy> dagon_: man tycker ju att det borde vara löst nu
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> så här var inte flash back in the days
<dagon_> men så slutade adobe med sin 64-bitars flash
<maxjezy> de va bättre förr
<dagon_> det vi sitter med är en wrapper för 32-bitars flash
<dagon_> skamligt
<CasperN> bättre förr????
<maxjezy> undrar om man ska ta sig en hamburgare till eller öppna en chipspåse till
<CasperN> nu finns ju alternativ till skiten
<CasperN> allt är väl bättre nu?
<maxjezy> CasperN: ja, flash dog aldrig för mig när jag körde typ ubuntu 8-9
<maxjezy> nu är det mer regel än undantag
<maxjezy> pr0nsurf är ju uteslutet
<mieowww> Är det normalt att börja göra moussaka-rätter mitt i natten (3-4)?
<CasperN> äh finns ff plugins som låter dig ersätta flashspelarna
<mieowww> Jag skulle verkligen vilja veta hur många "tittar" som varje IDG-artikel har.
<CasperN> moussaka tar ju lite tid, så nja inte på en vardag iaf
<CasperN> har själv gjort det på natten dock
<CasperN> men jag vill inte påstå att jag känner mig så normal
<mieowww> CasperN: Alltså färdigrätt, fast man måste tillsätta creme fraiche och en massa ost och vänta i 45 minuter i ugnen.
 * mieowww är fullständigt onormal och gör överhuvutaget ingenting som klassas som normalt.
<maxjezy> mieowww: kör den i micron först
<maxjezy> så kan du säkert halvera tiden
<mieowww> Usch, nej. Micra blir ju äckligt :(
<CasperN> jag brukar vara panikhungrik när jag lagar mat på nätter, så pallar aldrig en timmes väntan, eller 45 min för den delen
<mieowww> Hmm...
<maxjezy> mieowww: först i micro typ 5-10 minuter
<maxjezy> sen i ugnen 10 minuter
<CasperN> nu börjar jag fan bli hungrig
<CasperN> brb
<mieowww> Står man ska ha 50 g ost men jag har alltid 200 g. Hi-hi. Blir en mysig "hinna" med ost.
<mieowww> maxjezy: Kanske kan pröva...
<maxjezy> jag brukar göra så iaf
<maxjezy> köttbullarna blir bäst så iaf
<mieowww> Alltså... att hitta på saker att äta är sjukt jävla svårt. Det har blivit ett riktigt problem för mig.
<dagon_> newb
<mieowww> Och äta bör man, annars dör man...
<dagon_> och dör man så lever man inte
<mieowww> Och när man är hungrig kan man inte tänka.
<chees> pidgin: error while loading shared libraries nån som haft strul så där
<mieowww> Suck vad tröttsamt det är när man aldrig kan få kontakt med folk annat än via små chattstunder.
<dagon_> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5hwNhzMFgc <- lite lugnare grejer till dig
<mieowww> Helt omöjligt att få trafik till även en välskriven artikel.
<mieowww> Helt omöjligt att få företag att svara på sina brev såvida det inte är konsumentfrågor. Varför måste det vara så?
<maxjezy> mieowww: dom kanske har bättre saker för sig?
<maxjezy> göra pengar typ
<maxjezy> jag skrev till samsung och rapporterade fel på deras hemsida
<maxjezy> efter det svara de inte mer
<maxjezy> men de va ivriga över att höra vad felet var
<maxjezy> innan jag berätta vad det var
<maxjezy> dagon_: sån där musik är ju helt galen
<CasperN> 3 fullkorns mackor med smältost köttbullar och torkad chili
<CasperN> gör mig både mätt och pigg
<dagon_> maxjezy: galen? :o
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpJzsaNXhyY&feature=related
<maxjezy> gillar ni räkor?
<dagon_> oh yes
<maxjezy> kaviar?
<dagon_> usch
<maxjezy> inte sån färsk röd och svart?
<maxjezy> rom
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> sån funkar på smörgåstårta
<maxjezy> jag har ett jävligt godt recept på gång
<CasperN> gillar allt om det är i lagom doser
<CasperN> men äter gärna inte räkor för sig eller kaviar rent
<CasperN> rom kan jag dock halsa med glädje
<maxjezy> kräfta, räkor, turkisk youghurt, kaviar, örter, salt, creme fresh, dill, citron
<maxjezy> blanda blanda
<maxjezy> på mackan och njut
<maxjezy> funkar till pasta, potatis och ris lika bra
<maxjezy> och till lax
<maxjezy> funka även till älgkött
<dagon_> behövs både yoghurten och creame fraichen?
<maxjezy> och korv
<CasperN> du bara råkade ha en kräfta liggandes?
<maxjezy> CasperN: vi hade det till dopet
<maxjezy> älg, hemgjord korv och massa godt
<maxjezy> dagon_: vi körde så iaf :)
<maxjezy> går säkert med bara en av dem med
<maxjezy> älgköttet va så jävla godt
<maxjezy> laxen var nog den goaste jag ätit med
<maxjezy> färskare gick inte få
<maxjezy> fiskaren kom precis in med den
<maxjezy> oooh, jag har ju bilder
<maxjezy> måste lägga på bloggen
<CasperN> är det moraliskt rätt att köpa upp en massa kaniner på blocket för skitsummor och sedan slakta dem?
<CasperN> ibland gratis ju
<maxjezy> CasperN: ja fifan
<CasperN> man kanske måste mata dem med viss föda för att få rätt smak först?
<CasperN> hur lång tid tar det?
<dagon_> har du köpt kaninerna gör du ju vad du vill med dem
<CasperN> jojo men att se lilla Lisa på 5 år sälja sin kanin som hon inte förstår var den kom ifrån för att hon sedan ska tro att den får ett bra liv
<CasperN> men i själva verket gå direkt till marinaden
<dagon_> det är ju upp till dig om du kan se hennes tårfyllda ögon när du slickar dig om munnen och tar kaninen i din famn
<CasperN> det skulle ju inte vara fel att plocka in alla kaniner som är billiga på blocket dock
<CasperN> kaninuppfödare är det ju stor brist på i landet
<CasperN> det skulle behövas rätt många kaninfarmar idag för att täcka efterfrågan
<CasperN> jag har väl inte själv plats, men jag känner en icke teknikmedveten jägare som har det, han vet väl inte vad blocket är
<CasperN> och om han ser en kaninannons med gratiskaniner på ica lär man väl inte banga tror jag
<maxjezy> http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com/2011/06/blog-post.html
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> tårtan såg fantastisk ut
<dagon_> men det där andra...
<dagon_> det bruna..
<dagon_> den var säkert jättegod
<dagon_> men eh...
<dagon_> :p
<maxjezy> ja, det är inget mjöl i dem alls
<maxjezy> degen är gjord på nötter
<dagon_> alltså, det liknar en bajskorv på en muffins
<maxjezy> och så är det kola och choklad
<maxjezy> fucking munchies
<dagon_> jag tvivlar dock inte på godheten
<maxjezy> just den liknade en bajskorv
<dagon_> ärligt talat
<dagon_> adoptera mig?
<CasperN> jag blev sjukt sugen på färskpotatis iaf
<CasperN> i år har det varit sjukt jäkla goda potatisar
<maxjezy> färskpotatisen med den där röran var så jävla fin
<CasperN> säkert 3 år sedan de smakade så gott
<maxjezy> CasperN: japp, den har inte varit vattnig nu iaf
<maxjezy> len och perfekt i smaken
<maxjezy> fast och fin
<CasperN> det är framförallt en massa smak i dem igen
<CasperN> tidigare år har det varit lite smaklöst
<CasperN> kanske något nytt trevligt tillsatts ämne :)
<maxjezy> vi kokade dem i dill och shit
<maxjezy> morsan är ju kock så man njuter fan varje gång man åker dit
<maxjezy> synd bara att hon är så jävla vegetarianisk
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> jag måste verkligen ha tråkigt
<dagon_> jag sitter och kollar på en bekants ex' blogg
<dagon_> jag väger nästan 100kg mer än henne
<dagon_> hon är typ ingenting
<maxjezy> vad väger hon ?
<dagon_> 45.5
<CasperN> alltså det är väl bara bra, vegitarisk god mat är ju som vilken god mat som helst
<maxjezy> CasperN: men man vill ju lära sig laga kött bra med
<CasperN> problemet med vegitarisk mat är att den oftast smakar skit
<CasperN> aja undantag finns ju
<CasperN> men iaf ersättningsmaten för kött
<CasperN> alla jäkla korngrejer och fejk bacon
<maxjezy> dom gör ingen ersättning
<CasperN> bästa är att variera sig
<maxjezy> ska ringa och höra om man kan få några kilo älg sen
<maxjezy> älgtacos på sommarn är inte fel
<CasperN> passar inte med chili
<CasperN> så nja
<maxjezy> sant så sant, men man ska ju ha lite fetaost och grekisk youghurt till istället
<maxjezy> sitter och äter jalapeinochipsen nu
<CasperN> jag vill hellre ha chili till taco rätter, så då räcker blandfärs bra
<maxjezy> jag säger taco men jag menar inte taco
<maxjezy> tortilliabröden är det enda som är gemensamt
<CasperN> eller tortilla för den delen
<maxjezy> brukar använda dem till många olika maträtter
<maxjezy> funkar att göra pizza på med
<CasperN> allt icke svenskt jag äter äter jag med chili typ
<maxjezy> funderar på att beställa några kilo kebab
<CasperN> räknade antalet krukor med chili eller paprika i växthuset, 75 st 2-3 stjälkar i varje kruka
<CasperN> några i blanteringslåda fortfarande
<CasperN> så blir nog 80 st totalt
<maxjezy> http://www.kebab.se/produkter.htm
<CasperN> har man bara tur med vädret kan det bli en bra skörd i år
<CasperN> jag hade lite halal kebab jag inte vet var den kom ifrån nyligen
<dagon_> usch
<CasperN> men den var riktigt nice
<CasperN> men hur gör pizzerior med sån kebab maxjezy?
<mieowww> "100% Svenskt nötkött"
<dagon_> "svenskt"
<CasperN> de måste väl slänga en jäkla massa
<mieowww> Varför skulle någon som köper kebab bry sig om det?
<mieowww> De borde snarare skryta om att kossorna kommer från Tturkiet.
<maxjezy> mieowww: klart man vill ha svenskt kött
<dagon_> svenskt, icke halalslaktat kött
<maxjezy> "alla kor pratar svenska" märkning är viktigt
<maxjezy> CasperN: dom sätter väl på den på sin kebabmaskin
<maxjezy> som snurrar och snurrar och snurrar
<CasperN> vem fan bryr sig om hur de slaktas på slakteri, det är lika illa vilket som
<dagon_> nä
<CasperN> det som görs småskaligt är dock värre när det kommer till halal
<dagon_> jag trivs mycket bättre om ingen muslimsk shaman står och besvärjer djuret innan de skär halsen av det och låter det förblöda och lida till döds
<CasperN> maxjezy: jo men de lär ju inte göra av med hela "kebabrullarna" alltid?
<mieowww> SHACHAHLAHAAAAA! SHCLALLKALAAAAAAAA!!!!
<mieowww> Så låter det.
<mieowww> Hmm. Jag tror aldrig jag ätit en kebab.
<mieowww> Dock en kebabpizza.
<maxjezy> jag skiter faktiskt fullständigt i om dom probar korna innan döden
<mieowww> Verkar gott.
<CasperN> jag skulle trivas bättre om jag hade möjlighet att slakta alla djur själv
<maxjezy> så länge dom inte springer i bajs hela dagarna så fuck varför bry sig
<dagon_> jag mår bättre om djuret dött en värdig död och inte lider in i det sista
<maxjezy> slakt får för stor uppmärksamhet som vanligt
<CasperN> det är ju helsjukt hur djurens sista dagar går till
<CasperN> så ja, inte konstigt
<dagon_> bud på att bli vegetarian snart, alla stora matkedjor smyger in det där ritualslaktade köttet lite här och var
<CasperN> för att inte tala om hur hanteringen fram till styckningen är
<CasperN> grovslakten är fan helsjuk i Sverige
<CasperN> man borde sätta lås och bom på slakthusen och aldrig släppa ut fanskapen som jobbar med grovsågning
<CasperN> vill man hitta samhällets psykopater kan man börja leta där
 * mieowww förstår inte ens VARFÖR det är politiskt korrekt att vara så positiv till allt mysko utländskt
<mieowww> Som ritualslaktade kossor.
<dagon_> +1
<maxjezy> mieowww: varför vara negativ  till utlänskt?
<mieowww> maxjezy: För att det passar bra där, men inte här? Typ.
<mieowww> Finns liksom inget sätt att snacka om sådana här saker utan att vara "rasist"...
<maxjezy> nu snackar vi väl mat och inte raser?
<maxjezy> jag gillar fan inte hur indier snackar engelska
<maxjezy> de låter helt sjukt
<maxjezy> men dom lagar god mat
<maxjezy> så det räcker fint för mig :)
<dagon_> jo, fast anmärker man på slaktmetoderna ligger en DO-anmälan i luften
<CasperN> väck realubot, mieowww är en äcklig rasist!!!!
<dagon_> man får ju inte tycka annorlunda
<CasperN> men ja rashanteringen på boskapsslakt är skamlig!
<CasperN> jag vill veta vilken ras jag äter
<CasperN> och vilket kön
<CasperN> och hur gammalt djuret va
<dagon_> det där låter sexuellt vridet på nåt sätt
<maxjezy> haha
<CasperN> nu är det ju ren gissning för att få en bra köttbit
<CasperN> helsjukt
<maxjezy> ja vill speciellt veta namnet och kön på den som slaktat
<maxjezy> gärna ursprung
<dagon_> man märker när det är en gammal sugga man äter
<CasperN> svensk köttsortering är sämst i världen
<dagon_> nä, dags för sängen och lite svensson svensson
<CasperN> inget annat land i eu kan ha sämmre än Sverige på det iaf
<maxjezy> CasperN: är inte typ danskt och holländskt kött åt helvete?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte men de kommer alltid anmärkningar på deras skit
<CasperN> Danmark och Holland är ju rätt åt helvette så kanske det
<mieowww> Sugg-rövhål måste vara det sämsta kött man kan få.
<maxjezy> mieowww: såg faktiskt på gordon ramsey hur dom åt det
<maxjezy> såg godt ut
<mieowww> Nu kommer jag ihåg det också....
<mieowww> Om det var grisanus.
<maxjezy> japp
<mieowww> INTE gott ut...
<mieowww> SÃ¥g vidrig ut.
<maxjezy> näe
<CasperN> kokt grisknorr har jag jävligt svårt för iaf
<mieowww> Äckliga jävla äckel som ska äta allting bara för sakens skul.
<maxjezy> lite som en munk
<CasperN> mest lukten, men även smaken
<CasperN> hundar älskar skiten dock
<mieowww> Ingenting går att äta utom de finaste delarna. Usch.
<maxjezy> ögon och hjärna är nog det jag har svårast för
<mieowww> VARFÖR skulle man äta det?!
<maxjezy> varför ska man äta något?
<maxjezy> någon har sagt, detta ska du äta
<maxjezy> och du annamma det
<CasperN> de flesta svenskar är för fina för inälvsmat om det inte kommer färdigmalt
<maxjezy> vad gör revben till bättre mat än öron?
<maxjezy> VA?! har keith floyd dött?
<CasperN> ett tag sedan väl?
<maxjezy> ja, 2009
<maxjezy> har helt missat det
<CasperN> han var en speciell person helt klart
<maxjezy> de var tragiskt
<maxjezy> han va ju favoriten att se på tv
<CasperN> verkligen, en som var kunnig jämfört med de flesta andra
<CasperN> hatar fan sånna som koks-Tina och Leila som ska ha socker på precis varenda jävla grej
<maxjezy> Leila är värst
<maxjezy> hon ska flörta med kameran
<maxjezy> tro att det är porrfilmsinspelning
<CasperN> jo fyhelvete vad knäpp hon verkar va
<mieowww> Revben äter man ju inte...
<mieowww> Fy fan vad jobbigt det är när man inte kan få kontakt med företag/media/folk på nätet...
<CasperN> dör inte hon av diabetes så tror jag att det är en bluffsjukdom som inte existerar
<CasperN> mieowww: du kanske ska prova en annan tid än 4a på morgonen?
<maxjezy> 9-11 brukar vara bra tid att kontakta företag
<CasperN> eller så ger man fan i att störa dem
<CasperN> bara för att de skriver öppen eller fri support betyder de inte att de vill ha en jävla massa samtal
<CasperN> det är bara för syns skull
<dagon__> jag älskar Leila bakar
<dagon__> jag vill gifta mig med henne
<CasperN> motivera?
<dagon__> hon är sjukt jävla söt och bakar helt awesome grejer
<maxjezy> finns bara en som är värre än henne
<maxjezy> nigella
<maxjezy> hon är fan för mycket
<maxjezy> visst, det är tv men fan
<maxjezy> jag vill se hur man lagar mat inte hur man kommer hem full och ska pimpa julskinkan med coca cola
<CasperN> haha
<CasperN> huvudet på spiken
<CasperN> hur fan kan de sätta en sån framför kameran
<dagon__> http://cdnstatic.expressen.se/polopoly/bilder/2008/09/08/1.1292353TS1278231542490_slot100slotWide75ArticleFull.jpg
<dagon__> kolla så söt hon är
<CasperN> allt jag tänker på när jag ser henne är att hon håller en stor injektionsspruta med socker bakom ryggen som hon ska sätta i halsen på en när man vänder ryggen till
<CasperN> brrrrr
<dagon_> <3
<CasperN> klarar mig bra med utvalda matböcker samt sunt förnuft när det gäller matlagning, orka med alla kändiskockar som ska krångla till och testa massa skit
<maxjezy> CasperN: rätt
<maxjezy> men typ, indiska kryddor som vi inte är vana vid kräver lite mer än förnuft
<CasperN> culinaria europeiska specialiteter
<CasperN> jättefin bok
<CasperN> rekommenderas
<CasperN> den väger några kilo, men man hittar den billigt på bokrea ofta
<CasperN> men bättre bok får man leta länge efter
<CasperN> http://www.bokus.com/bok/9783829024099/culinaria-europeiska-specialiteter/
<maxjezy> finns det på ljudbok tro?
<CasperN> hehe nej
<maxjezy> status : definitivt slut
<CasperN> den boken kan man sitta timmar och läsa i
<maxjezy> kanske skulle göra en kokbok
<maxjezy> the holy food bible
<CasperN> hur man går upp 10 kilo på 2 veckor?
<maxjezy> om jag bara visste det skulle jag vara rik
<CasperN> nej nu ska jag byta till min pandora och lägga mig i sängen
<amelia> morrn!
<dagon_> morrn
<amelia> vad händer här idag?
<Coffe> inget
<Coffe> leka ipv6 som vanligt tror jag
<ola`> Nyss vaknat vafan :P
<amelia> hehe
<dagon_> det händer nog inte mycket
<dagon_> jag förvånade mig själv genom att vakna nu
<dagon_> alltid nåt nytt
 * amelia är på jobbet och dricker kaffe
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kaffe lät inte dumt
<kodein> snart kaffedags, ja
<Markslap> :)
 * Markslap är på jobbet och dricker cola
<Markslap> nomnom
<kodein> hade varit fint att slippa gräspollenallergin idag också
<dagon_> cola lät inte heller dumt
<amelia> kodein: in i serverhallen!
<dagon_> kanske köra en cocktail?
<dagon_> cola + kola?
<kodein> amelia: dit har jag ju inte tillgång :)
<amelia> kodein: dåligt
<dagon_> kodein: jag trodde att du hade A.A.A :(
<kodein> det är lika bra att inte ha, tänker jag. annars kan man ju råka bli tvungen att göra nån sorts arbete där
<dagon_> true dat
<amelia> det är rätt gött att ha tillgång till serverhallen såhär på sommaren.
<Coffe> någon som har pillat med dhcpv6 för att sätta AAAA adresser i dns ?
<realuobt> Inget real Internet: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article13204398.ab
<Markslap> Och du har tom. misslyckats med stavningen av ditt eget namn?
<Markslap> Eller nickname.
<realuobt> Markslap: T.o.m?
<dagon_> tom. är en godkänd version av det
<dagon_> så tji fick du
<Markslap> :D
<realubot> Det är väl ett av få misstag jag har gjort i mitt liv.
<Markslap> Ville minnas det.
<coobra> fan har idioten bytt nick nu
<Markslap> Men frågan är väl hur du lyckades?
<realubot> dagon_: Det är t.o.m. också.
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> en riktig noob lyckas med allt
<dagon_> kanske (miss)lyckas med allt
<Markslap> :D
<coobra> ja
<Markslap> realubot: Varför var ditt nick ändrat över huvudtaget?
<realubot> Ni är väl inte sura för igår pojkar?
<coobra> man lär sig mest på att googla på /var/log*
<coobra> :D
<realubot> Markslap: För att jag loggade in precis?
<dagon_> nä, vi tänker bara lyncha dig på midsommarafton i midsommarstången
 * realubot ringer polisen och anmäler dagon_ för olaga hot.
<Markslap> realubot: Men väljer du användarnamn varje gång? :S
<dagon_> realubot: ska du polisanmäla för ironi? :D
<realubot> Markslap: Japp. Jg är så snabb på tangentbordet att det går snabbare att skriva än att ha det lagrat.
<dagon_> eller sarkasm kanske det var
<coobra> fan vad ni skriver hans nick
<coobra> uggha
<realubot> Nu ska vi inte bråka pojkar. Det här är Ubuntu. Vi ska hålla ihop. Vi är kompisar.
 * realubot kramar Markslap, dagon_ och coobra.
<dagon_> fast det där skeppet brände du duktigt upp för ett par dagar sen
<dagon_> sen
<realubot> dagon_: Vilket skepp?
<realubot> dagon_: Hur då?
<dagon_> metafor..
<dagon_> måste jag verkligen räkna upp?
<dagon_> nä, det är nog dags för en /ignore
<coobra> haha
<coobra> dagon_: :D
<realubot> dagon_: Kärlek börjar alltid med bråk. Att vi munhuggs kanske är ett tecken på att vi tycker om varandra.
<realubot> :|
<realubot> Det här bryter väl mot CoC: 09:44 < coobra> fan har idioten bytt nick nu
<kodein> realubot: jag var med och gjorde nåt liknande, men i mindre skala, på FOI förut :)
<realubot> kodein: Jasså. Det låter intressant.
<realubot> kodein: Vad går det ut på då? Att bygga ett stort intranät bara eller?
<kodein> bränna-budget-i-slutet-av-året
<kodein> det var väl mycket att konfa upp olika virtuella maskiner, automatisera deployandet av dem, hitta roliga säkerhetshål att stoppa in i dem, osv
<kodein> liten övningsmiljö för hacking :)
<Christoffer> Oj, vad underbart. Inte en enda sladd kvar på golvet runt datorerna längre.
<realubot> kodein: Aha. Misstänkte det. Vad du kan om datorer och Internet som får konfa upp ett sådant system.
<kodein> grundläggande sysadmande?
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Coffe> halloj
<Coffe> har en fråga till dig HeMan
<HeMan> Coffe: shoot!
<Coffe> hur får ni ipv4 dhclient att sätta  ipv6 adressen i dns ?
<HeMan> Coffe: i dynamisk dns?
<HeMan> Coffe: vi kör inte dynamisk dns
<Coffe> jaha ok
<Coffe> fått igång radvd nu , men den sätter ingen default route
<HeMan> njahapp, var blev GPU-debatten av nu då?
<Mandrew> någon här som e haj på AMDs hårdvara?
<Mandrew> jag funderar på att bygga en burk med AMD processor men jag e skit dålig på d där med hårdvara
<Mandrew> anledningen till att jag funderar på AMD är för att komponenterna tillsynes är billigare
<larsemil> jag har de senaste åren bara kört intel faktiskt..
<larsemil> andol: nej tyvärr. inte hållt på mned urllib alls
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> jag hittade en AMD 3.0Ghz quad core för mindre än 800 och en intel quad core 2.5Ghz låg på runt 1500, så skillnaden är jäkligt stor i priset
<Coffe> HeMan,  hur ser din default ipv6 route ut ? ip -6 r  ?
<speakman> men intel quad@2.5GHz lär kunna springa cirklar runt AMD quad@3GHz
<Mandrew> speakman, ok jag trodde att Ghz va d samma när det kommer till processorer
<Mandrew> vad är det som gör skillnad?
<speakman> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<speakman> Du får gå långt ner innan du hittar AMD
<Mandrew> ok tack ska kolla på den länken
<speakman> processorer är komplicerade prylar. klockfrekvensen är inte oväsentlig men den säger inte mycket
<Mandrew> vet du hur d kommer aqtt se ut med dom nya processorerna som kommer om någon månad från AMD? tror du det är fortfarande mkt sämre än intel?
<Mandrew> speakman, ok, det är svårt d där med hårdvara tycker jag
<speakman> ja och eftersom man inte köper hårdvara regelbundet (iallafall inte jag) så är det som att börja på ny kula varenda gång man ska till. Allt har förändrats på 2-3 år.
<Mandrew> jag har köpt en dator i bitar men det var 2002 och det lär ha ändrats lite sen dess ;) fick hjälp med delar o sånt den gången (första datorn)
<HeMan> ah, det är 11.30 GPU-debatten börjar
<HeMan> inte 10.30 som jag trodde...
<Mandrew> HeMan, är det GPU som i graphics processing unit?
<HeMan> Mandrew: jo
<HeMan> Mandrew: fast i HPC-tillämpningar
<Mandrew> vilken tur att jag lyckades rasa på denna kanalen idag då :D
<Mandrew> HPC?
<Mandrew> htpc då?
<HeMan> High Performance Computing
<Mandrew> aaah vad är det?
<HeMan> beräkningskluster för simuleringar
<Mandrew> aaah då är jag utanför mitt element, inte ens snorkel kommer att hålla mig ovanför ytan :D
<HeMan> ska lyssna på för och emot GPU i simuleringar
<HeMan> men som jag ser det så finns det inget riktigt emot... :)
<Mandrew> hehe
<whomee> någon som pysslat med nagios och hp procurve switchar? :)
<whomee> dessa tillsammans då
 * andol har tyvärr enbart sysslat med Nagios och hp procurve var för sig :P
<whomee> crap då
<whomee> :)
<HeMan> 600 rack för att få en exaflop med GPU'er!
<HeMan> 76800 GPU'er!
<speakman> hm
<speakman> *bitcoin*
<HeMan> mmm
<HeMan> men det var nvidia som pratade
<speakman> gah
<HeMan> nu är det GPU-"motståndaren"
<HeMan> fast han är egentligen inte mot GPU'er
<speakman> börjar han prata klimatförändringar och refererar till grymheter i andra världskriget så har han förlorat
<HeMan> han är bara mer för total systemdesign utifrån vilket problem man ska lösa
<HeMan> minnesbandbredd is tha shizzle
<HeMan> fast det är väldigt mycke prat om effektivitet (gflops/watt)
<HeMan> eller om det är watt/gflops dom använder, kommer aldrig ihåg
<speakman> någon här som fått rsnapshot att lira över NFS?
<speakman> eller vet något motsvarande backupsystem som kör rsync och --link-dest ?
<andol> speakman: Vad är det som ovill sig?
 * andol tycker inte att hårda länkar borde vara något problem vad gäller NFS.
<andol> (Det är inte något så enkelt att du blir biten utav root squash då?)
<amelia> andol: uhm, hårda länkar måste ju vara inom samma partition annars blir ju inoderna ledsna... eller vi kanske inte pratar om samma hårda länkar..
<andol> amelia: Jorå, tror vi pratar om samma hårda länkar, om än inte nödvändigtvis i samma context. Tänker mig alltså inte hårda länkar som bryggar NFS partionen, utan att över NFS skapar hårda länkar på andra sidan, eller hur man nu ska uttrycka det.
<amelia> andol: verkar krångligt... jag lämnar diskussionen igen tror jag..
<amelia> är för trött.. :P
<Coffe> förslag på lösning ?  vi har ju ett antal kontor.  och alla dessa kommer snart ha en egen radvd , för att få ordning på ipv6 adresserna,  jag skulle vilja ha något smidigt sätt att få de olika routes att utvxlas mellan mina routers.
<speakman> andol: det går _ohyggligt_ segt. 2GB/h läste jag på nätet, men jag tror inte ens det här.
<andol> speakman: Det vill säga, rsnapshot fungerar precis som det ska, bortsett från att det går omotverat långsamt? BAckar du förresten till eller från en NFS-monteringen?
<andol> speakman: Fast egengligen så har jag oerhört dålig koll på vad NFS vill klämma ur sig i olika sammanhang.
<andol> HeMan: Däremot är det väl sådant du har koll på?  ^^
<speakman> till
<maxjezy> =)
<amelia> 13:37! :D
<Mandrew> haha
<xyzp> hej
<Markslap> Oi
<xyzp> e du finne? ;-)
<Markslap> Lite, faktiskt.
<Markslap> Min mormor är från Finland. :)
<Markslap> Men det är irrelevant.
<xyzp> Markslap,, ok
<Markslap> Dom säger "Oi" i UK och RoI.
<Markslap> Och "Hoi" i NL.
<xyzp> aha
<amelia> hmm. kaffe eller inte kaffe.. det är frågan..
<xyzp> har varit å växlat monessar idag :-)
<xyzp> blir RIGA på torstag
<Markslap> Skoj.
<Markslap> :)
<xyzp> ja :-)
<xyzp> amelia, vad ska du göra i helgen?
<xyzp> <-----låter som en uggla nu, hoho ;-)
<Markslap> amelia: Drick en liter kaffe.
<HeMan> njahapp, vad ska man kolla på i eftermiddag då?
<xyzp> Markslap, kaffe bör ha annars d_ör man typ :-)
<HeMan> missade ju storage-spåret för att rummet var helt fullt
<Markslap> xyzp: :)
<Markslap> Möte!
<HeMan> kanske lite FDR infiniband
<HeMan> 108 GBit/s!
<HeMan> lite intressant att HPC-folket också verkar blivit överaskad av cores-explosionen
<HeMan> yey, Android 3.2 i höst!
<dagon_> woohoo
<einand> undra när Google skall börja skära ner på tackten
<HeMan> men fortfarande bara på plattor
<HeMan> jag tycker det är bra att dom håller hög takt
<einand> 3.1 kommer till mobiler
<HeMan> då blir det inte en massa Sense och Moto-prylar
<HeMan> 3.2 är första för mindre än 10-tums skärm så det tror jag inte
<einand> snarare att det blir rejält stor segration innom samma marknad
<einand> nja, 3.0 fungerar utmärkt på min gamla hero ;)
<einand> så ser inte riktigt vad problemet är
<HeMan> det driver på hårdvaruleverantörerna så dom blir duktigare
<HeMan> dom som inte lyckas hålla takten ger upp
<HeMan> och dom som lyckas får vörld dominajton
<einand> nja, risk att dom skjuter sig själva
<einand> brb
<HeMan> Ice Cream Sandwich kommer i slutet av året
<xyzp> dagon, bra ;-)
<HeMan> nån som lyckats beställa en Tellstick duo än?
<HeMan> eller ännu hellre få den levererad?
<einand> gillar inte tellstick
<HeMan> einand: vad har du för annan alternativ? plugwise?
<HeMan> einand: eller kör du 1wire?
<HeMan> njahapp, föreläsningar!
<einand> kör egen lösning ;9
<HeMan> kul, http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/mobiltele/article3206627.ece
<kodein> jojo, det skulle se ut det
<CasperN> någon som kan pootle och kan vägleda mig lite?
<Barre> andol: ja... och erkänn att du gillar det ;)
<andol> Barre: va?
<Barre> jag har en lång latency... du skrev igåt att vi spammade ditt twitterflöde..
<andol> Barre: åldertecken? :P
<Barre> förmodligen..
<einand> den som påstod mn kunde ha problem fri övergång mellan 2g och 3g tycker vist inte en latency på 40,000ms är ett problem
<Hejsan11> Kan någon hjälpa mig med OpenVPN
<Hejsan11> ?
<maxjezy> hej Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<Hejsan11> Phlip5: Kan du hjälpa mig med OpenVPN?
<Philip5> beror på vad du ska göra
<Hejsan11> Jag har laddat ner OpenVPN, via programcentralen ser är det inte rätt. Laddade ner ifrån officiella hemsidan men det är inte .deb fil utan
<Hejsan11> tar.bz
<Hejsan11> har exctrahcat filen men hur installerar jag?
<Philip5> varför skulle det inte vara rätt från program centralen?
<Hejsan11> PRade med kundtjänsten de sa att det var fel
<Hejsan11> och sa att jag skulle ladda ner ifrån officiella
<Hejsan11> men jag vet inte hur jag installerar tar.bz
<Philip5> är det tar.gz från någon supportsajt eller från openvpns egen sajt?
<Hejsan11> OpenVPN egna:
<Hejsan11> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/downloads.html
<Hejsan11> soorrry
<Hejsan11> !
<Hejsan11> openvpn-2.2.0.tar.gz
<Hejsan11> är det...
<Hejsan11> inte för att jag vet skillnaden
<Philip5> men du ska ansluta till en vpn eller?
<Hejsan11> Ja stämmer men jag måste ju installera programmet
<Hejsan11> kan visa hur det ser ut i Windows  7
<Philip5> för att ansluta till en vpn så ska du inte sätta upp en server
<Philip5> du behöver bara skapa en anslutning
<Hejsan11> Ja sant men jag måste ha programvaran:
<Hejsan11> http://www.klopfenstein.net/public/Uploads/lorenz/uwic-openvpn-connect.png
<Hejsan11> samt konfig filer
<Philip5> om du installerar paketet network-manager-openvpn-gnome så ska du ha flik i networkmanager för att ansluta till en vpn
<Hejsan11> ska kolla
<Hejsan11>  * openvpn.spec -- RPM Spec file   To build an OpenVPN binary RPM, use the command:  	rpmbuild -tb [tarball]    When you install the binary RPM, it will automatically   install sample-scripts/openvpn.init (see below)
<Hejsan11> Stog det i ReadME
<cHarNe2> Hejsan11: eller så gör du som Philip5 bad dig?
<Hejsan11> Jag hittar den inte...network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Philip5> Hejsan11: i networkmanager så borde det se ut något liknande som för mig i kde men du får något sånt i gnome: http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7407/selection001e.png
<Philip5> där kan du ange dina vpn-data för anslutningen och även lägga till vpn-cert
<Hejsan11> Philip5: :O är det OpenVPN eller är det skrivet i inställningar i nätverket?
<Hejsan11> är ny vet du
<cHarNe2> Hejsan11: vilken version av ubuntu har du?
<Philip5> du måste ha inställningar som gäller för det vpn som du ska ansluta till
<Hejsan11> 11,04
<cHarNe2> Hejsan11: vad ansluter du dig till för vpn-server?
<Hejsan11> PrivatVPN
<Philip5> och paketet ska finnas i program centralen
<Hejsan11> Philip5: Jag uppskatar din hjälp väldigt mycket samt du också Charne2 men jag förstår inte riktigt
<cHarNe2> Hejsan11: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Hejsan11> vet jobbigt att lära en noob
<Hejsan11> cHarNe2: Ska jag skriva det i "cmd"
<Mandrew> Hejsan11, du ska skriva det i terminalen
<Hejsan11> okej ska testa n u
<Hejsan11> http://imageshack.us/f/847/skrmbild1e.png/
<Hejsan11> ):
<Philip5> du glömde sudo först
<dagon_> Philip5: var bor du nu igen?
<Philip5> uppsala
<Hejsan11> JAAAA !:D:D:D:
<Hejsan11> fungerar :D
<Philip5> woohoo
<dagon_> Philip5: är det fint där?
<Philip5> hehe, jovars
<dagon_> funderar på att flytta
<Hejsan11> Återigen en noob fråga, vart är programmet lokaiserat?
<Hejsan11> hittar inte det i menyn
<Philip5> tråkig sommarstad bara för det är en bit till bad om man vill bada. har ju bara en står å som rinner igenom som man inte gärna vill bada i
<Philip5> Hejsan11: det kommer som en extra funktion för network manager
<Philip5> i network manager
<Philip5> network manager är väl också en ikon på gnome panel?
<Philip5> dagon_: bara så där?
<dagon_> varför inte
<Philip5> ja varför inte
<Hejsan11> http://imageshack.us/f/691/skrmbild2o.png/
<Hejsan11> Nej....
<dagon_> fel
<Philip5> inte helt lätt att hitta bostad i uppsala om man inte vill köpa en bostadsrätt
<dagon_> det är inte det du ska starta Hejsan11
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Det var nätverks verktyg
<Hejsan11> AHA Nätverks ansutluningar!
<Hejsan11> ser VPN :)
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> Philip5: typiskt
<Hejsan11> Lite krånligt men börja förstå punkten :)
<Hejsan11> Om jag ska installera andra program gör jag på samma viss som jag gjorde i terminalen?
<dagon_> om du vill
<Mandrew> Hejsan11, kolla här http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/532eqfkb/Workspace1_008.png
<Philip5> eller med program centralen
<Hejsan11> Tack för hjälpen alla!
<Hejsan11> Mandrew: Kubuntu?
<Hejsan11> Men tipsad av Philip5 att ladda ner det
<Mandrew> pinguyOS
<Hejsan11> Finns så många distar....
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> Mandrew: hur funkar det?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Mandrew> dagon_, jag tyccker den distron är ricktigt bra
<Hejsan11> Vilken ska jag ta egentilgen? Jag programmerar samt kollar på 720p filmer och lyssnar på musik
<Hejsan11> har funderat på Arc...
<dagon_> Mandrew: funderar på att testa den i en vrtuell låda
<dagon_> Hejsan11: är du lat som mig, välj linux mint
<dagon_> vill du lära dig som mig, välj arch linux
<dagon_> vill du vara hardcore, välj gentoo
<Hejsan11> Slackware ä'r hardcore?
<dagon_> vill du vara bäst, välj bsd
<dagon_> vill du vara gud, välj unix
<dagon_> Hejsan11: nja, slackware är väl i stil med arch linux
<Mandrew> dagon_, när du installerar den så kan du inte tanka ner uppdateringarna, klicka i extra programen eller kryptera /home mappen. allt deta för en bugg i installerare
<HeMan> ha! fick svar från skattemyndigheten om bitcoins!
<CasperN> vill du få något gjort välj windows
<speakman> CasperN: ?
<speakman> HeMan: låt höra!
<dagon_> lulz
<HeMan> speakman: "Det pågår en utredning ang frågor hur betalningsmedlet Bitcoin ska  beskattas hos Skatteverkets Rättsavdelning. Du kommer att få ett svar så  snart som möjligt."
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Ska köra med Ubuntu i några månader till för att lära mig sen köra Linux Mint och sen Arc :)
<dagon_> låter bra
<speakman> HeMan: fränt! låter som dom tar saken på allvar :)
<CasperN> HeMan: beskattas?, det är ju anonymt
<CasperN> hur fan tänker de då?
<speakman> CasperN: det är kontanter ocks
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Kör du med ett AV program?
<speakman> å
<dagon_> Hejsan11: nope
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Vilken är risken i Linux jämfört med Mac OSX
<dagon_> ganska minimal
<Mandrew> Hejsan11, tanka ner pinguyOS och kolla på den, den har en massa grejer förinstallerat som annars är knepigt att få dit som nybörjare
<dagon_> använder man sunt förnuft så
<HeMan> problemet med bitcoins är nog att det inte är en officiell valuta
<amelia> Hejsan11: du har inget företag att skylla på som inte kommer bry sig ändå. :P
<amelia> HeMan: men du kan ju växla.
<HeMan> amelia: jo
<amelia> HeMan: ni har inga ok grafikkort över?
<Hejsan11> Mandrew: Jag gillar att leka vill bara komma igång för att Ubuntu är min första Linux dist
<HeMan> amelia: men om jag vill fondera btc, hur bokför jag det?
<HeMan> amelia: definiera över
<HeMan> amelia: och definiera grafikkort... :)
<amelia> HeMan: gratis till mig.
<Hejsan11> Amelia: Haha
<amelia> HeMan: och GPU med massa beräkningskapacitet. :)
<HeMan> amelia: jag kan hitta ett PCI eller AGP med 64 MB om du vill ha
<amelia> HeMan: haha, sånna har jag själv. :P
<Hejsan11> HeMan: Haha :)
 * amelia funderar lite på att köpa ett tezla så småningom.
<Philip5> Hejsan11: om du undrar hur det ser ut på mitt skrivbord med KDE så ser det ut så här när jag kör: http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/7065/desktop1004.png
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är det hemgång!
<HeMan> ha det!
<Philip5> HeMan: ha det
<amelia> då kan jag räkna onödiga saker när min bror inte använder det till rendering. :P
<Hejsan11> Philip5: Skit snyggt ! Men ska dra nu allihopa ses förmodlingen senare :)
<Philip5> Hejsan11: oki, ha det du också
<Mandrew> ha d Hejsan11
<Hejsan11> Ha det bra alla :)
 * johanbr undrar hur man gör när man skiter snyggt
<Mandrew> vilken version vill du höra?
<Mandrew> eller vill du se en video snutt på d? haha
<johanbr> ingen version alls tror jag, när jag tänker efter :)
<Mandrew> hahaha
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> johanbr: man kanske gör en liten staty i samma veva
<Philip5> btw
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> nä, lite kaffe kanske
<Coffe> ingen här som uppdaterar sina AAAA records via dhcpv6 ?
<Philip5> Coffe: ska du försöka slå HeMan i att vara mr ipv6!?! ;)
<Coffe> Philip5,  ofc
<Philip5> hehe
<amelia> blixtar och dunder... men inga magiska under. :(
<Coffe> min dhcpd6 förstör lease filen .  någon anna som haft samma problem  ?
<spacebug-> Philip5: där? Jag provade lite att installera kubuntu-desktop brevid min ubuntu. Ett fel jag alltid råkar ut för dock är att när jag öppnar konsole och ska resizea fönstret så blir det grafikfel och hänger sig. Allt funkar bra i ubuntu/unity. Är väl samma drivrutin den använder? Är det nått med att plasma i stället för compiz kanske? Det är ett Nvidia grafikkort.
<spacebug-> jaha det va en känd bug :/
<CasperN> någon rhythmbox användare här? jag vill få den att sluta söka igenom min musikmapp varje gång jag startar programmet
<CasperN> jäkligt störande att den ska spinna igenom efter alla låtar varje gång
<Philip5> spacebug-: det är inget jag känner igen
<Philip5> jag har också nvidia
<Philip5> Squarism: såg att du tokspelade igår kväll... jag var också ute och körde 2 matcher. en vinst en förlust :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: du kan ju testa att kolla inställningarna för kwin och se om det hjälper att ändra settings och slå av vissa effeker
<D0minat0r> om jag ska göra ett scripts som gör en NFO fil liknande denna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/630438/ <- hur går jag tillväga ett script som säker igenom filnamn och skriver endast in låtnamn och artist namn i nfo filen?
<D0minat0r> argh så dålig jag är på förklarara
<cHarNe2> Philip5: fick vpn-grabben allt att funka sen?
<Philip5> han skulle iväg så han skulle prova mer senare men han fick ju in det så han kunde konfiga i network manager
<spacebug-> Philip5: det står att det funkar om man stänger av effekter eller ändrar till 173-drivaren
<spacebug-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du något gammalt nvidiakort då eller? eller ett med dåligt opengl-stöd?
<Squarism> Philip5, hej där. Jo.. vart lite gejmande i helgen
<Philip5> spacebug-: jag kör iof också kde 4.6.4 och med nvidias 275.09.07 drivisar
<Squarism> Philip5, hade 2 riktigt minnesvärda matcher då motspelaran förödmjuka mig redan innan matchen va över med "Du erbjuder inget motstånd" , "Jag kommer krossa dig" osv..
<Philip5> Squarism: och så gav du honom pisk?
<Squarism> SÃ¥klart!
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> najs
<spacebug-> Philip5: njea. nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<Squarism> Va iofs rätt hårigt men mkt kul
<Philip5> mötte också en sådan jobbig snubbe som varje gång han dödade en av mina enheter skrev typ looser och noob men så åkte han på torsk och disconnectade innan det ens han va över
<Squarism> haha
<Squarism> samma typ
<Philip5> jobbiga ättriga typer
<Squarism> Ja, men dom gör mig glad när dom förlorar iafl
<Philip5> bättre med de som bara spelar på utan att jiddra
<Philip5> jo
<Squarism> Klart
<Philip5> spacebug-: sånt kort hade jag nog förrut tror jag
<Philip5> nu kör jag ett blygsamt nvidia gts250
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> Philip5: hur har du fått in så ny version av drivern? Min installerade nvidia-current är: Version: 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<Philip5> från min PPA :)
<Philip5> det är senaste stable
<spacebug-> kunde ju prova med den
<spacebug-> hur kommer jag åt din ppa? :D
<Philip5> se topic
<spacebug-> fattar inte hur jag lägger till den
<Philip5> du kan ju plocka deb-paketen för nvidia om du inte vill ha allt i den
<Philip5> eller att du uppdaterar annat från den också
<Philip5> valfritt och inga problem att göra
<Philip5> spacebug-: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<Philip5> om du kör ubuntu 11.04
<dagon_> eller linux mint ;)
<Philip5> har mint uppgraderat för att basera på 11.04 nu?
<dagon_> jag har iaf inga problem med ditt repo
<Mandrew> eller pinguyOS
<Philip5> dagon_: men du kanske inte får pakeen för natty utan bara för maverick?
<dagon_> njae, tror det står natty när jag uppgraderar
<Philip5> och senaste nvidia har jag nog bara laddat upp för natty
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> yes, natty är det
<Mandrew> mint har en som bygger på 11.04:a om jag inte minns fel
<Philip5> då så
<spacebug-> nu så installeras det får vi se
<Philip5> du bör starta om helt också med nya drivisar och inte bara X
<spacebug-> ok
<cHarNe2> fullt fungerande GeForce 7900-GTO bortskänkes (MSI)
<Mandrew> cHarNe2, vart sitter du?
<Mandrew> om d e långt att ta sig dvs
<cHarNe2> jakobsbers, järfälla,
<Mandrew> nästan grannar då
<cHarNe2> bor annars i norrköping, åby
<Mandrew> spånga
<cHarNe2> okok
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> tja skänker du bort den så varför inte
<cHarNe2> sen har jag ett moderkort + minne som jag körde till
<spacebug-> Philip5: det funkade bra med den versionen :)
<Mandrew> ok vad ska du ha för det
<Mandrew> vad är det för form faktor på kortet?
<cHarNe2> atx
<Mandrew> cHarNe2, vad ska du ha för kortet o minnena, samt vad är det för form faktor
<Mandrew> ok
<cHarNe2> inget
<cHarNe2> knappt värt något :P
<Mandrew> hehe
<cHarNe2> sen har jag larsemil's gamla CPU också om nån vill ha
<Mandrew> visst jag tar allt jag kommer över gratis ;)
<cHarNe2> sure, om du lovar att användat och inte sälja vidare bara ;)
<Mandrew> nä fan, jag har ingen "riktig" dator så d skule bli ett bra tillskott
<cHarNe2> gött
<Mandrew> jag sitter med en netbook med så dåligt bateri att jag inte kan pluga ur den o ta den till muggen ;)
<Mandrew> när har du tid att stråla samman?
<Philip5> spacebug-: fryser fönstret inte nu när du drar i det?
<spacebug-> nopp
<spacebug-> funkar fint
<Philip5> najs
<spacebug-> kanske man skulle skriva nått som svar på launchpaden för den buggen? Elelr hur funkar sånt där?
<Philip5> om man vill
<Philip5> spacebug-: drivisarna du kör är en backport från oneiric
<cHarNe2> Mandrew: när som helst, ska flytta så jag håller på och packar.
<Mandrew> cHarNe2, ok, kan man svänga förbi fre eller lör?
<Mandrew> eller vill du lösa det tidigare?
<spacebug-> oh no, jag uppdaterade audacious från din PPA och nu ser den itne alls ut som jag vill hehe
<cHarNe2> Mandrew: jaha, nee jag är bara i sthlm på tisdagar och onsdagar
<cHarNe2> annars är jag i norrköping
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> ska vi köra på imorgon då?
<cHarNe2> visst
<cHarNe2> hur dags? jag drar mig från jobbet vid 16:30, hemma vid 1700
<Mandrew> vilken tid passar dig bäst?
<cHarNe2> mellan 17:00 => 18:00
<Mandrew> visst vart?
<cHarNe2> Mandrew: pm
<Philip5> spacebug-: åkte du på att ändra i inställningarna för audacious?
<spacebug-> hehe ja, vilket aber :D
<Philip5> hårt
<spacebug-> sen försvann audacious2 bara audacious fanns kvar.. samma program ju men jag hade tydligen använt 2:an i en del script
<Philip5> var det bara att den bytt till gtk-läge eller skinn?
<Philip5> audacious 3.0 är ju i alpha nu men väntar lite till med att uppdatera. de är väldigt dåliga på att skriva changelog så man vet inte riktigt vad som är nytt
<spacebug-> nej det va själva playlisten
<Philip5> aha
<spacebug-> att den hade kolumner och skit
<Philip5> uj uj
<spacebug-> stort tack förresten för ghjälpen med PPA:n
<spacebug-> ska kanske kolla in kde mer igen sen nnå dag
<Philip5> vassego
<cHarNe2> är ute efter en laptop på runt 13", bra batteritid och som funkar bra med linux, någon som har tips?
<dagon_> pris?
<realubot> Jag är tillbaka.
<cHarNe2> runt 10
<realubot> Snart blir det ärtsoppa.
<cHarNe2> plus minus 1500
<realubot> Markslap: Antecknar du?
<dagon_> cHarNe2: en liten vaio kanske?
<cHarNe2> jovisst, hade fått för mig att dom inte funkade så bra med linux, vet dock inte varför
<cHarNe2> tror ni om denna? http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=785676 schysst med ssd
<Philip5> cHarNe2: inget om just den men just ssd är jag bra sugen på till min stationära
<johanbr> Dell brukar funka bra med linux
<realubot> cHarNe2: Om du ska köpa en bärbar dator som du ska ha Linux på så kontrollera vad batteritiden blir i Linux. Det skiljer ibland rejält mellan Linux och Winblows.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Om du ska köra på batteriet alltså.
<cHarNe2> hur får man reda på det då?
<cHarNe2> aja, blir nog den där dell-n
<realubot> cHarNe2: Google, tror jag är det bästa tyvärr.
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<larsemil> charne2: du vill ha dell vostro. den kan bestÄllas med ubuntu iaf utanfÖr sverige. snygg smisig och vÄldigt bra. jag har fÖregÅngaren och har aldrig Ångrat det kÖpet. hade lÄtt valt den om jag skulle uppgradera...
<gorgo> =)
<gorgo> hihi
<gorgo> linux is the shit :D
<gorgo> the only thing
<gorgo> hehe
<Philip5> gorgo: kde is the shit :P
<larsemil> no. there is also windows, osx. bsdflavours and some other stuff
<gorgo> hehe jo, men behövs linux eller iallafal någon form av unix, fasst finns till windows med, men tror unix e bättre med det
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> larsemil: sant
<gorgo> finns massor av os :D
<cHarNe2> larsemil: http://www.nordichardware.se/testlabb/29-mobile-products/43104-nhtv-tre-tunna-notebooks-fran-dell-lg-och-samsung.html
<cHarNe2> verkar inte ha så bra batteritid
<cHarNe2> larsemil: vad har du gjort med dina åäö?
<gorgo> de ser nice ut
<Mandrew> hej
<Mandrew> jag är inne och läser på ubuntu-se.org och dom har en "guide" för att till fullo använda processorn: Oftast körs inte din processor på max hastighet som standard, för att kolla upp detta gör du så här.
<Mandrew> Högerklicka på en panel --> lägg till i panelen --> scrolla ner till Övervakare av processfrekvensskalning --> markera och lägg till --> vänsterklicka nu på den nya ikonen i din panel --> välj högsta GHz antalet.
<Mandrew> vet inte om det är så att den är riktigt gammal eller om min moddade ubuntu deriviat inte kör stock list där uppe
<Mandrew> men jag får inte upp det dom skriver när jag högerklickar på listen
<Mandrew> någon som har några idéer på hur jag släpper ut "tigern" i min netbook hehe
<CasperN> vad kallas detta sättet att organisera fönster på svenska? http://www.mydigitallife.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/windows-flip-3d.jpg
<CasperN> använder man ordet kaskad?
<CasperN> är ganska säker på att det är cascade som gäller för engelska iaf
<CasperN> http://www.ait.indiana.edu/tutorials/images/cascade_win1.jpg
<CasperN> här var det lika dött som linux för desktop
<Mandrew> haha
<Mandrew> jadu d e inte fullt ös iaf
<Philip5> CasperN: det kanske man kan kalla det med 3d effekt för normalt kallas det cascade när det ligger över varandra så här http://www.infobarrel.com/media/image/278.gif
<Philip5> aha, du skrev så sedan
<CasperN> Philip5: så ska jag kalla det kaskad vy eller bara kaskad?
<CasperN> översätter ett open source program
<Philip5> är dålig på sådana där korrekt termer på svenska
<CasperN> Svenska språket är lite dåligt på att hittar ersättningsord till engelska
<CasperN> är kanske en bra grej
<CasperN> men ser förjävligt ut
<Philip5> mest att engelskan fått inarbetade termer för många datorgrejer och ibland måste man ju etablera dem på svenska i så fall
<CasperN> mjo, stötte på Tiling window manager
<Mandrew> ska du översätta till swe så är nog kaskad vy en bra översättning tror jag
<CasperN> att översätta det rakt av går ju inget vidare
<CasperN> just 'tile' i mjukvaru sammanhang finns det ingen vidare bra översättning på vad jag vet
<CasperN> tiling används dagligen av mig i diskussioner iaf
<CasperN> plattläggning körde gimp med som översättning
<CasperN> känns som en ren svensköversättning blir mindre användbar än en blandad översättning dock
<Mandrew> gör den något speciellt som du kan använda som titel på den?
<yeager> tile = sida vid sida
<CasperN> yeager: mjo det kan ju funka
<Mandrew> gör den det med flikar?
<Mandrew> eller är det ett delat fönster?
<CasperN> sen följer det med tile horizontally, vilket jag valde att ha "stapla horisontellt"
<CasperN> ser ut som dwm typ
<CasperN> med tile funktionen
<CasperN> men sida vid sida funkar
<CasperN> när man klickat en gång så fattar man funktionen iaf
<einand> Windows kallar det överlappande i svenska översättningen
<einand> Philip5:
<einand> annars är väl en favroit överlappande vall
<Philip5> möjligt. har ingen anting om vad de kallar det på svenska
<CasperN> kaskad vy för duga, kanske inget man använder vardagligt, men det är inte funktionen heller
<yeager> kaskadvy är ett ord
<CasperN> aja
<CasperN> sant
<yeager> sär skriv ning är fult :)
<CasperN> skrev kaskadvy i pootle
<Mandrew> yeager, tycker särskrivning stör mindre an ihopskrivning
<Mandrew> än*
<yeager> usch
<maxjezy> jagtyckerihopskrivningärbrafördåslitermanmindrepåtangentenmananvänderförattskjutamednärmanspelarchromium
<CasperN> alla dessa val man har då, Kompilerad den: datum eller Sammanställts den: datum
<CasperN> osv
<Mandrew> maxjezy, +1 på vad du nu än skrev ;)
<yeager> CasperN, vad är det som sammanställts?
<CasperN> översättning av Compiled on: %1
<yeager> CasperN, nä. Kompilerades den eller Byggdes den
<CasperN> byggdes låter ju som om allt gjordes på en dag
<CasperN> och kompilerades är en fackterm
<CasperN> bör man inte undvika sånt i vissa fall?
<yeager> absolut inte
<yeager> det är ju binären/programmet som kompilerades från källkod just den dagen
<CasperN> jo, men tror inte att alla som använder programmet fattar vad det betyder
<einand> vilken typ av cpu är det som används som gpu
<yeager> CasperN, vad har du för förslag?
<CasperN> håller med om att folk bör lägga tid på att lära sig mer facktermer, men det är även en av anledningarna att folk undviker att lära sig saker
<CasperN> sammanställts är väl klart och tydligt?
<yeager> helt fel
<yeager> det handlar ju om processen att bygga binärfiler av källkod
<CasperN> ok, aja 3000 ord kvar att översätta, kompilerades den: %1 blir det
<Mandrew> jag tror att ska du översätta compile så är kompilera det räta ordet, annars så blir det snurring när användaren ska söka hjälp på nätet
<CasperN> detta är en splashscreen text som talar om datum då just versionen man använder kompilerades
<CasperN> aja, någon kommer säkert granska allt med tiden, hoppas jag iaf
<Mandrew> ok
<maxjezy> ja, om det är något litet fel här och var så bevisar man att man fortfarande är en mänsklig faktor
<CasperN> är en hel del fel i grundfunktionerna som jag upptäckt, det som jag översätter
<CasperN> sen är det iof ett ganska nytt program så det får man väl fixa med tiden
<CasperN> http://librecad.org/cms/home.html btw
<CasperN> tidigare CADuntu
<CasperN> forkat från QCAD
<yeager> http://www.danielnylander.se/2011/03/06/oversattning-av-librecad/
<CasperN> ojdå
<CasperN> varför ligger dte inte i pootle?
<yeager> vilken pootle?
<CasperN> http://translate.librecad.org/pootle/
<yeager> deras pootle-server fanns inte vad jag vet då.. fixar
<CasperN> aja skitbra iaf :)
<CasperN> yeager: nionde maj verkar de bett om översättare i bloggen, så du var ju lite snabbare
<CasperN> då blir det att skapa wiki och skriva dokumentation istället då
<yeager> väntar på pootle-registreringen.. har inte dykt upp än
<CasperN> står att du är nyregistrerad iaf
<CasperN> lite småbuggigt fortfarande, men om man hade hållit kvar vid QCAD när ribbonsoft äger det skulle ingen våga röra det misstänker jag
<CasperN> DraftSight verkar iof trevligt, men man kan ju inte lita på att de fortsätter utveckla det för linux, inte när företag funkar som abobe iaf
<Mandrew> natti natii
<yeager> CasperN, jag är nu registrerad på pootle men har ingen behörighet
<CasperN> R. van Twisk eller Ries på #cad kan fixa det åt dig
<CasperN> trodde inte man skulle behöva behörighet mer än om man skulle skapa nya språk
<CasperN> yeager: https://github.com/LibreCAD/LibreCAD/wiki/How-to-translate-LibreCAD
<delhage> yeager: Kalmar?
<yeager> delhage, ja
<delhage> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-22
 * mieowww slickar alla användare med kvinnliga smeknamn på nosen.
<dagon_> hoppsan
<dagon_> firefox 5 nu
<D0minat0r> ping one.com
<D0minat0r> crap :)
<victoria_> hej, jag har just installerat ubuntu 11.04 och försöker köra super tux cart, men jag får bara själva "ramen" alltså ingen bild i spelet
<victoria_> ljudet kommer även
<victoria_> någon som vet varför jag inte kan spela det?
<Markslap> cHarNe2: Köp aldrig en VAIO.
<Markslap> cHarNe2: Jag har suttit i supporten för VAIO.
<cHarNe2> Markslap: okok, varför?
<cHarNe2> det är ju liksom ingen som ringer och säger att nått fuknar?
<Markslap> Skitkvalité, dåliga policys för garantibjums, en av dom få positiva grejerna är att dom hämtar upp datorn inom garantin i hela EU (mer eller mindre).
<cHarNe2> okok
<Markslap> Om reparationen går under garantin dvs. :)
<Markslap> Men det enda man betalar för är märket.
<Markslap> Plastigt skit i övrigt. :P
<cHarNe2> ok, men det blir nog dell'n
<whomee> någon som hade koll på nagios? kanske mer specifikt check_snmp pluginen. skulle behöva lite hjälp med att ställa in tröskelvärde på critical (-c) där :)
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> Barre: nytt mobo och software raid, kommer linuxet hitta den ÄndÅ utan problem?
<Coffe> Barre,
<Barre> larsemil: har du kört MD-devices, eller använt någon konstig "fake-raid" på mobo?
<Barre> Coffe: tjenis
<Coffe> Barre,  såg att ett av mina nick kör autonegation , och 100 inte 1000.  har du tips hur man löser det?
<Barre> larsemil: har du använt mdadm så skall det inte vara några problem.. möjligtvis får du köra en scan för att hitta din raid och/eller en assembly på den..
<Barre> Coffe: sätt 1000 Full duplex hårt på kortet och på switchporten
<Coffe> Barre,  ok.. hur :)
<Barre> Coffe: ethtool
<larsemil> Barre: mdadm. bra.
<Coffe> ser att mii-tool och ethtool säger olika
<Barre> Coffe: mii-tool
<Barre> Coffe: det verkar ju konstigt..
<larsemil> hmm. bootar inte till raiden. kan det bero pÅ att de sitter i fel ordning eller nÅtt Barre
<coobra> kaffe <3
<Barre> larsemil: ohhh... låg root-filsystemet på den raid du ville flytta?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> ba[2~
<larsemil> Barre: yep
<larsemil> Barre: stora problem nu?
<Barre> larsemil: vet inte.... O_o
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yeA7a0uS3A <--- sorry reklamen  :D
<coobra> HeMan: morn  :D
<larsemil> Barre: ok. tack ÄndÅ
<larsemil> Barre: men man borde kunna fÅ ut datat vÄl?
<Barre> larsemil: steg i, kär en assamble på raid... mdadm --assemble /dev/mdX /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 ... (de devices som ingår i raid)
<Coffe> HeMan, du missade mig fråga
<larsemil> Barre: och dÅ kan jag vÄlja md0. siffran spelar ingen roll?
<Barre> larsemil: steg ii bygg upp en ny mdadm.conf genom.. mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf
<HeMan> Coffe: vilken var det?
<Barre> larsemil: nej, det spelar mindre roll vilken siffra du har, men välj en som är ledig :)
<coobra> HeMan: kollade du
<Coffe> HeMan,  hur ni sätter era AAAA
<HeMan> Coffe: vi /etc/bind/*
<Barre> larsemil: om inte md-devicefilerna finns så kanske du måste skapa dem, det gör du med MAKEDEV
<Coffe> HeMan, ahh va dynamiskt :P
<HeMan> Coffe: vi har bara AAAA på statiska noder
<Coffe> HeMan, ok.
<HeMan> Coffe: andra kör vi avahi på
<larsemil> laddar ubuntu -dalnixkernel
<Barre> larsemil: sitter du på en live-cd boot nu?
<larsemil> hade en disk till i burken
<Coffe> HeMan, ok , har jag aldrig testat med. men tror inte det löser mitt problem då jag har 4 olika kontor som ska regga sin adress
<HeMan> Coffe: måste alla klienter på alla kontor kunna komma åt alla klienter på alla andra kontor?
<larsemil> Barre: oh oh.
<HeMan> Coffe: eller räcker det med att alla klienter kommer åt alla servrar?
<larsemil> Barre: står att md0 finns men inte har några valid partitions
<larsemil> Barre: antar att det är den som försöker läsa från de två andra diskarna
<larsemil> Barre: hur får man den att glömma md0 och försöka igen?
<Coffe> HeMan, alla ska komma åt alla .
<Coffe> och alla ska ha ett namn *klient*.ipv6.*domain
<HeMan> Coffe: funkar inte dynamisk dns och dhcpv6 för det?
<larsemil> Barre:
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/ZduXbdQY
<HeMan> jag är dock lite rädd för dynamisk dns då en kollega drog igång det hos oss och efter ett tag kom nånting ur synk så hela dnsen slutade funka
<Coffe> HeMan, jo , men av någon annledning så reggar inte ubuntuklienterna något namn
<speakman> hönninini som håller på med Blender; finns det något projekt där Blender har använts för att göra effekter i en "vanlig" film?
<speakman> http://www.digilab.uni-hannover.de/docs/manual.html
<speakman> iiiiintressant...
<speakman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQrp3tOPTfY
<speakman> <3
<speakman> En sista o/t; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO4kmT-n3lU
<HeMan> heh
<HeMan> Fx 5 är numera med i 11.04
<HeMan> så jag kan inte köra firebug längre
<HeMan> idiotiskt
<speakman> hm? numera?
<speakman> bytte dom mitt i en release?
<HeMan> jepp!
<Markslap> Fx 5 är ju beta 7 väl? :o
<HeMan> aja, blir till att buggrapportera!
<larsemil> HeMan: är firefox 5 med i 11.04? då måste du väl köra något repo?
<larsemil> !kaka | barre
<ubot2> barre: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> !enhordmedkvinnor | barre
<ubot2> larsemil: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larsemil> bah!
<HeMan> larsemil: det verkar dessutom som om det är en automatisk säkerhetsuppdatering
<larsemil> oj!
<Barre> tack för kakan larsemil :)
<larsemil> du ska få dig en fika när jag är i stan nästa gång
<larsemil> vilket jag ska ta och boka in NU
<larsemil>  hur gör jag enklast en incremantal backup från en folder till en annan? rsync?
<larsemil> jag har en mapp1 och sen en mapp2 som är en kopia av mapp1, men som det har skett ändringar på. dessa vill jag nu ha tillbaka till mapp1
<larsemil> utan att behöva kopiera alla filer
<HeMan> larsemil: då borde rsync funka fint
<larsemil> vilka växlar?
<Haffe> 19:e, 26:e och 8:e.
<larsemil> azvv kör jag nog på
<HeMan> larsemil: det borde räcka med -a tycker jag
<larsemil> såklart
<larsemil> z ställer till det ju bara
<HeMan> larsemil: och kanske --delete
<larsemil> vad gör den?
<HeMan> larsemil: lokalt är z lite meningslös
<HeMan> larsemil: z komprimerar datat
<HeMan> larsemil: och mellan två datorer via en lite långsam lina kan det vara värt
<larsemil> nej men alltså --delete
<larsemil> z förstår jag
<larsemil> tar delete bort mappar som är borttagna på gamla mappen?
<larsemil> mapp2 i det här fallet
<HeMan> larsemil: --delete tar bort sånt i destinationen som inte fins i source
<HeMan> larsemil: så har du tagit bort filer bör du ha --delete
<larsemil> gott
<HeMan> larsemil: har du bara lagt till filer eller ändrat filer så behövs den inte
<larsemil> det här går aningen fortare än att kopiera 1tb data rakt upp och ner
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> en nackdel är att den måste kolla alla filer
<larsemil> mjo. men hade väl kanske kunnat exkludera .mapp/ i home...
<speakman> Voodoo Camera Tracker vässade mitt intresse för Blender ytterligare en del. Är det dags att ta tag i modellering kanske?
<HeMan> bäst hade varit om det hade gått skapa ett "index" när man kopierade första gång och sen utgå från det när man kopierar tillbaka
<larsemil> HeMan: går det inte att köra --delete och --exclude i samma?
<HeMan> larsemil: det ska gå
<larsemil> nevermind
<larsemil> tog bort fel växel
<HeMan> larsemil: det finns någon till flagga (--delete-excluded) som rensar det du exkluderar
<larsemil> det vill jag inte
<HeMan> tror det är rätt sällan man vill det
<larsemil> Barre HeMan ser ut som jag ska till huvudsta på måndag
<larsemil> Coffe: ^^
<HeMan> larsemil: kul men trist
<larsemil> busy igen nu du?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har semester då... :-/
<larsemil> kul för dig. :)
<Coffe> larsemil, okey, lunch då :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  då har du ju all tid i världen att komma
 * delhage ska till Borlänge på onsdag
<Markslap> Stackare.
<speakman> Longliving
<larsemil> delhage: om en vecka? göra vad?
<delhage> larsemil: P&L
<larsemil> delhage: ah vad trevligt!
<larsemil> delhage: säg till om du vill ta en fika någon dag innan det kickat igång
<realubot> Jag är här nu.
<delhage> larsemil: det kickar igång direkt är jag rädd
<Barre> larsemil: jag har ett kundmöte på måndag som eventuellt drar ut på tiden, jag kan eventuellt vara med på en lunch om det är det Coffe & du bestämmer er för :)
 * delhage kan också äta lunch på måndag
<HeMan> jag förankrar hemma och försöker komma med jag också då
<larsemil> det låter trevligt.
<larsemil> jag har ett möte klockan 13 i hägersten
<larsemil> kan försöka skjuta på det.
<larsemil> men annars tidig lunch
<larsemil> alternativt en eftermiddagsfika innan tåget går mot dalarna igen
<larsemil> HeMan: tog sin tid det här också...
<larsemil> sambons 24000 bilder
<cHarNe2> vad är en "Sökmotor optimerare"?
<cHarNe2> en person som kodar sökmotorer eller en person som gör att företags hemsidor kommer högt upp på sökmotorer?
<kodein> han trimmar datan istället för bilar
<larsemil> cHarNe2: det senare
<speakman> SEO kanske
<kodein> Searching Executive Officer
<delhage> en hemsk människa
<larsemil> seo är för webben vad parasiter är för gäddor
<speakman> Låter som en handläggare på försäkringskassan
<delhage> larsemil++
<larsemil> ingen som vill pela musik med mig? http://turntable.fm/bubblan
<Coffe> går det att sätta sudoregler typ ? /bin/ls /var/www* så anv bara kan köra ls där ?
<delhage> ja varför inte?
<Coffe> delhage, ok, har du någon aning om hur en sådan regel skulle se ut ?
<Coffe> för jag skulle vilja ha en user som får köra tail . med vilka parametar som helst men bara i /var/www
<delhage> ah det vette fan
<delhage> tror jag missförstod
<Coffe> wildcards fungerar inte helt igenom heller.. för /var/www/* matchar /var/www/fil men inte /var/www/mapp/fil
<larsemil> Coffe: räcker det inte att göra honom medlem i gruppen som äger /var/www ? eller äger den gruppen massa annat som usern inte ska komma åt?
<Coffe> larsemil,  ja
<Coffe> gruppen ska bara få köra ls / tail / cat på dessa filer. inget annat
<einand> En del SEO:s är riktigt duktiga
<delhage> man kan vara riktigt duktig på många dåliga saker
<einand> vad är det dåliga då+
<einand> är väl ändå en relativt harmlös yrkeskattegori
<Coffe> MIGRATING 94% (active) , 2v senare
<larsemil> Coffe: mycket data?
<larsemil> hitler var också duktig
<Coffe> larsemil,  5tb ,
<larsemil> Coffe: raid5?
<larsemil> einand: spelar du fortfarande minecraft
<Markslap> I do.
<Markslap> Kör tre Minecraftservrar på en Ubuntu Server dessutom. :)
<larsemil> har inte spelat det sen.. hmm innan det blev snö och grejer
<Markslap> Det har varit snö förut.
<Markslap> I singleplayer.
<Markslap> Runt juli-augusti.
<Markslap> Men nu kom det tillbaka i våras.
<Markslap> Vilket suger, så jag har ett plugin: /weather off
<larsemil> jag menar att det blev olika klimat. varmare närmare vattnet osv
<Markslap> Ah, det också.
<Markslap> Men det har varit hela tiden.
<Markslap> Biomes.
<Markslap> I think.
<larsemil> det har inte varit hela tiden
<Markslap> (Förlåt för att jag skriver så korta meningar och spammar lite)
<Linda^> NEJ! Kommer ALDRIG förlåta >_<
<Markslap> Linda^: Meh
<Linda^> :(
<larsemil> Linda^: meh!
<Linda^> MEH!
<Markslap> Hm, vill minnas att snö på marken har funnits ett bra tag, men att dom har impleterat lite mer slumpvis i det nu.
<Markslap> Och regn.
<Markslap> Linda^: Spelar du Minecraft?
<Linda^> Nope
<Markslap> Okej.
<Linda^> JAg spelar inget alls :o
<Linda^> knappt på min ds lite
<Markslap> Ojdå
<Coffe> Skulle inte alls vara dumt . att kunna ha en grupp i en annan
<Markslap> SSH-tunnel!
<Markslap> For dummies.
<Markslap> Jag vill tunnla trafik från p23 till p25565.
<Markslap> PÃ¥ servern min.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ att jag kan ansluta med rikskriminalpolisen.com:23 och bli tunnlad till 25565.
<larsemil> Markslap: jag minns när biomes kom
<larsemil> Markslap: kollade, achievments var nytt för mig också
<Markslap> Det är bara jobbigt. :/
<larsemil> jag tyckte om det.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Vi har byggt en hel del på denna map.
<Markslap> http://map.phaery.com/ <- Förrenderad karta över våran map.
<Markslap> Spelat på skiten sen augusti 2010.
<Coffe> ssh -L 23:localhost:25565 ?
<einand> Markslap: hur stor är världen?
<einand> i  MB
<Markslap> hm
<Markslap> Kan kolla
<einand> min är 8.4G
<einand> fast så har jag över 230 pers per dygn som bygger
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Jävlar
<Markslap> 1.6 GB
<Markslap> Vi har inte många inne alls faktiskt.
<Markslap> Kör du Bukkit?
<einand> japp + 100% egen skrivna modddar
<einand> ta ett besök till mc.tregmine.info
<Markslap> Najs
<Markslap> Får göra det när jag kommer hem. :)
<Markslap> Sitter på jobbet just nu.
<Markslap> Hur mycket RAM drar den?
<Markslap> Coffe: Den ger bara options.
<einand> tja, nu med 1.6 är det rätt lungt, är väl runt 8GB
<einand> är ca 15-35 samtliga spelare, med peek på 47
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Fick låna en server under Birdie.
<Markslap> Då var det bara runt 10 pers inne ändå.
<Markslap> men fick låna en sjyst dator att köra servern på.
<Markslap> Fick dock låna en speldator (men installerade Ubuntu på den), Core i7 2600K, 16GB RAM, SSD-fick (Corsair 120GB I think) och sen ett GTX 580 till det.
<Markslap> GFXet är ju dock irrelevant i sammanhanget.
<einand> själv jag har fått upgradera min maskin 3 gånger
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Var står den?
<einand> tyskland
<Markslap> Hetzner?
<larsemil> är det en hobby eller en verksamhet?
<einand> Intel® Core™ i7-980X Hexa-Core
<einand> inkl. Hyper-Threading-Technologie
<einand> Arbeitsspeicher24 GB DDR3 RAM
<einand> kör jag
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Hetzner :)
<Markslap> Ah, den ja.
<Markslap> Den är trevlig.
<Markslap> Tänkte köra på EQ6 sen.
<Markslap> Kör bara på en X4 just nu.
<bittin> 255 uppdateringar i apt-get på farmor och farfars Kubuntu dator
<Markslap> Det där var ju inte förskrivet alls.
<einand> Markslap: :)
<bittin> nej
<einand> googlar du på best minecraftserver är jag på första träffen ;)
<Markslap> :D
<bittin> varför skulle det?
<einand> därför jag har så överdrivet mycket folk
<bittin> :D
<bittin> najs
<Markslap> einand: Haha
<einand> sedan februare har jag haft över 6000 unika spelare
<Markslap> Skulle vara kul att admina lite på en sån stor faktiskt.
<Markslap> Sheisse
<Markslap> Du kör utan Whitelist antar jag?
<bittin> undra vad wlan pwet var här
<bittin> hittade en lapp med det på
<einand> jag kör semi
<einand> vi har en trustklass
<Markslap> ah
<einand> så all kan komma in och titta
<einand> men du måste bli "whitelistad" för att bygga
<Markslap> Okej :)
<einand> turist
<einand> sedan en 14 dagars trial
<bittin> ny Xorg och ny Linux kärna men datorn lär funka bra ändå
<Markslap> einand: ah :)
<Markslap> Hur ofta uppdaterar ni bukkit?
<bittin> 2.6.38.10
<bittin> 2.6.38-2 kör denna datorn nu
<bittin> så borde inte vara nå problem
<Markslap> einand: Men jag kan komma in i eftermiddag sen. :)
<Markslap> Eller i kväll blir detju.
<Markslap> Efter jobbet.
<einand> efter 17-18 är jag inte online
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Okej
<amelia> *gäsp*
<cHarNe2> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/internet/article3207398.ece :D
<Markslap> Hej amelia
<amelia> hej Markslap
<Markslap> amelia: Har du mylighet att hjälpa mig med en SSH-tunnel bara? Vill kunna ansluta mot min server på port 23 och att servern ska tunnla trafiken till port 25565 (där servermjukvaran har bind:at sig till).
<Markslap> ssh -L 23:localhost:25565 phaery.com ?
<Coffe> ssh -L 23:localhost:25565  localhost kanske ?
<kodein> portmap(8)?
<amelia> Markslap: ska du ha en permanent lösning rekommenderar jag dig att sätta upp det i ~/.ssh/config istället.
<Markslap> Okej
<amelia> Markslap: du kör du Host serverhostname HostKeyAlias serverhostname HostName FQDN Port 22 LocalForward 23 burkenmedtjänsten:25565
<Markslap> Är detta för usern som kör Minecraftservern då?
<amelia> sen ansluter du till localhost på din dator du ssh:ade ifrån från början.
<Markslap> Hm, detta sker alltså inte på server-side?
<Markslap> Eller har jag missuppfattat något?
<amelia> tunneln går genom server och du måste ssh:a till servern för att sätta upp tunneln, men du ssh:ar till localhost för att utnyttja tunneln.
<Markslap> Mkay
<propus> Hallå!
<kodein> HEJ!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<propus> läget?
<kodein> sittande
<Linda^> :o
<Christoffer> :P
<cHarNe2> -.-
<propus> Låter ju som skönt.. :D. samma här... jävla pissväder ute..
<Christoffer> Fortfarande mullet men uppehåll för första gången sedan i fredags tror jag allt
<Christoffer> *mulet
<propus> de suger.. ungefär samma här..
<propus> har just lagt in xubuntu på min dell latitude c810... funkar rätt bra.. dock märkte jag nyss att den pallar max med 512 mb ram.. jag hoppades på att kunna smälla in 1 gb iaf.. ;-/
 * amelia är sååå trött...
<amelia> och jag ska jobba inatt.. ser inte fram emot det just nu iaf..
<propus> amelia, hehe okej.. vad jobbar du med?
<HeMan> I dag är en bra dag för att lyssna på Nanowar Of Steel!
<propus> eller bara hänga snor..
<amelia> propus: jag jobbar som linux/unix admin typ..
 * dagon_ ska på intervju om en vecka
<dagon_> 8]
<amelia> dagon_: nice, något coolt jobb?
<dagon_> typ som konsult
<dagon_> felsökning, anpassning, vidareutveckling
<dagon_> jag har nog rätt bra chans på det
<dagon_> eftersom jag har ett brett kunskapsområde
<amelia> dagon_: nice nice, jag håller tummarna för dig.
<dagon_> tack :)
<Barre> spännande dagon_ ! hoppas att det går bra..
<amelia> Barre och Philip5!
<whomee> förbenade nagios!
<Philip5> amelia!
<amelia> Barre: har du fixat något paketpris på SAN och truck än? :)
<Philip5> dagon_: vad står på??
<amelia> whomee: vad är det för fel på nagios?
<dagon_> Barre: det hoppas jag med, är trött på att gå hemma :)
<dagon_> Philip5: intervju på onsdag på ett företag
<amelia> dagon_: är det nära där du bor eller får du flytta?
<whomee> amelia: ne jag vill att min check_snmp ska kolla 2st OID, och det gör den ju, men resultaten (som ska vara OK) blir warning
<Philip5> kul! då får man hålla tummarna
<dagon_> amelia: det är 3 mil dit men får jag jobbet flyttar jag ändå för att få cykelavstånd :P
<dagon_> Philip5: :)
<amelia> whomee: ok. har du gjort rätt då? :P
<whomee> amelia: jadu, kan posta de så får du se
<Philip5> dagon_: inte fel att dra in lite mer stålar heller kan jag tänka mig
<dagon_> nä, absolut inte
<dagon_> att dra in några överhuvudtaget
<Philip5> har du inte a-kassa eller något sånt idag annars?
<dagon_> nope
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> då är det inte så fett
<amelia> whomee: gör det. på http://paste.ubuntu.com och klistra in länken här. (eller annan pastebin om du vill)
<dagon_> Philip5: inte direkt
<HeMan> hmm, gillade inte riktigt svaret, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/800637
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 800637 in firefox "Firefox 5 shouldn't be a security upgrade to Firefox 4" [Undecided,Invalid]
<whomee> amelia: http://pastebin.com/wzmucMGh
<whomee> som du ser har jag tagirt bort hostnamn
<whomee> ahh och efter -C så har vi ett script som hämtar community strängen :)
<amelia> whomee: jo, ser det. vad får du för svar då?
<whomee> så den funkar de vet vi :)
<whomee> ska posta de mwed
<whomee> http://pastebin.com/wZNRdkCf
<Philip5> HeMan: faktiskt något jag också funderade på när jag fick den som update men så tänkte jag att jag kanske fick den i backports eller nått som jag inte luskade vidare i
<whomee> amelia: det fungerar om jag bara kör mot 1st OID
<amelia> whomee: fast det stämmer väl?
<amelia> whomee: du har ju satt varning till 4:4
<whomee> amelia: ah jag skickade den, well .. jag har tagit bort -w flaggan på den riktiga just för att vi bara vill ha criticals
<whomee> men får endå de där
<whomee> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.network.nagios.plugins/2480
<whomee> den personen får samma fel verkar de som
<amelia> whomee: hmm, och du har laddat om nagios och så? kommer inte riktigt ihåg hur nagios gjorde med att ladda om conf..
<amelia> whomee: hur som helst, det du kan göra är att sätta warning till något som inte kan inträffa, då kommer du inte få warning.
<whomee> amelia: jodå det har jag gjort, men de här är ju manuella checkar jag gör för att slippa mecka med nagiosen mellan varje
<whomee> amelia: true that
<whomee> ska prova
<whomee> amelia: nepp, funkar inte att sätta warning till nått annat, det jag TROR det är är att outputen inte kan hantera att det blir 4space4 liksom
<Barre> amelia: hahaha.. nej, jag filar på erbjudandet ;)
<amelia> Barre: jag tyckte det var en grymt bra idé faktiskt
<amelia> whomee: ah, så kan det vara också.
<HeMan> andol: vad betyder status "Opinion" på launchpad?
<HeMan> andol: jag gillade inte att min bug om fx blev invalid så jag tänkte ändra den, men funderar vad jag ska sätta den till
<whomee> amelia: jag SKULLE kunna köra 2 olika checkar, men det blir så jefla jobbigt då jag vill kunna köra en oneliner (och check_snmp säger att det SKA gå).
<Barre> amelia: förmodligen skulle det vara omöjligt att göra något sådant eftersom det är helt skillda bolag
<amelia> Barre: jo, tyvärr. men fortfarande en sjukt rolig grejj.
<andol> HeMan: LÃ¥ter som en ny status...
<amelia> whomee: det är ju visserligen ett gammalt mail, men de pratar om olika versioner av check_snmp, har du kollat att du har den som sägs funka eller nyare?
<andol> HeMan: Finns i alla fall lite förklaringar här - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<andol> HeMan: Vad rör det sig om för bug förresten?
<whomee> amelia: jag kör med 1.4.5 vilket den som har problem också kör. Men han som svarar säger ju att han kört med den versionen och fått det att fungera. Dock tror jag inte företaget blir så glada om jag uppgraderar pluginsen och det skulle fallera andra checkar vi kör :)
<Coffe> btw google suger på ipv6 sökningar.. för man får bara nästan ipv4 svar
<dagon_> flash suger
<dagon_> ganska hårt också
<amelia> whomee: heeh iofs
<HeMan> andol: att man uppgraderade Fx4 till Fx5 som en säkerhets-uppgradering (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/800637)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 800637 in firefox "Firefox 5 shouldn't be a security upgrade to Firefox 4" [Undecided,Invalid]
<whomee> amelia: aja tack för du tittade på det ialf :) ska se om ja kan lösa de endå
<andol> HeMan: Tja, det är i alla fall ett väldigt explicit taget beslut, så tror inte att en Launchpad-bug är det bästa stället för en sådan discussion.
<dagon_> helt plötsligt sitter man här med Fx5
<dagon_> det var jag inte direkt beredd på
<HeMan> dagon_: fyll på min bugg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/800637
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 800637 in firefox "Firefox 5 shouldn't be a security upgrade to Firefox 4" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> undrar om jag kan det
<dagon_> jag lirar ju mint
<dagon_> och jag fick inte det som en security upgrade
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> mint smakar inte bra
<coobra> LSF !!!
<dagon_> bara för du är en slacker
<dagon_> 8]
<coobra> men jag orkar bara inte  :d
<andol> HeMan: En variant är ju att gå över till att köra Opera, i ren protest? :P
<HeMan> andol: :)
<HeMan> coobra: varför inte SGE isf LSF?
<coobra> sge ?
<Coffe> HeMan,  bra tips på hur man får sin ip fixad till reverce ip för bind ?
<HeMan> coobra: Sun Grid Engine
<HeMan> coobra: iställer för Load Sharing Facility
<coobra> hahhaa
<coobra> HeMan: sant
<coobra> ja borde få stryk
<spacebug-> ska jag smiska dig coobra`^^
<HakanS> Fx5 är en säkerhetsuppdatering i.o.m att Mozilla inte kommer att komma ut med några fler säkerhets-patchar för Fx4.
<Markslap> Inte mycket skillnad på Fx 4 och 5 imo.
<Markslap> Vad jag har märkt av.
<HeMan> förutom att inte firebug funkade
<Coffe> HeMan, haha ipv6 reverse adresser, haha lätt man gör efl där
<Coffe> fel
<HeMan> Coffe: men kör du dynamisk DNS så blir det väl rätt
<Coffe> jag måste ju fixa den i min bind först :)
<HeMan> Coffe: och kör du statiskt så uppdaterar du inte så ofta så då har du tid att kolla att det blir rätt
<Coffe> statisk ... fult ord :P  väntar på ipv6 stöd i fusiondirectory så jag kan ge mina hostar ip där .. det blir smutt.
<Coffe> men får skriva något som tar en ipv6adress å ger en reversen på den
<Coffe> tips på något enkelt routing protocol att anv för att låta mina interna ubuntu routerar utbyta info ?
<HeMan> Coffe: ospf
<HeMan> Coffe: eller ripng om du vill ha ännu enklare
<Coffe> HeMan,  tack.. tips på någon sida som har en bra howto ?
<HeMan> Coffe: men det rekommenderar jag inte
<HakanS> HeMan: Firebug 1.7.3 ska funka med Firefox 5
<HeMan> HakanS: det får du ta och berätta för min Fx, den ville inte
<Coffe> HeMan,  quagga ? är det samma sak ?
<kodein> quagga är väl en bgp-implementation?
<HeMan> quagga är en routing-demon som kan bgp, ospf, osv
<Coffe> HeMan, ok, då du komm med eminenta tips, så ska jag bara köra osfp ?
<HeMan> Coffe: ospf och area 0 borde räcka
<Coffe> aera 0 ?
<Coffe> haha
<kodein> area 51
<HakanS> HeMan: Vad händer när du försöker installera Firebug 1.7.3?
<dagon_> finns det något värdigt alternativ till flash?
<dagon_> sist jag provade gnash sög det rätt hårt
<yeager> köpte mig en sån här. bra? http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=453812
<Markslap> Jag kör Adobes flash i Ubuntu.
<Markslap> Fungerar bra.
<dagon_> funkar riktigt dåligt för mig
<dagon_> jävligt irriterande när .swf-prylar bara blinkar
<dagon_> MEN ÅH!"#¤"
<dagon_> så är stylish inkompatibelt med Fx5
<yeager> shockwave?
<dagon_> nä, skrev fel
<yeager> du ska inte dricka på arbetstid..
<dagon_> menade flashprylar
<dagon_> typ som samsungs showcase för SGS2
<dagon_> bara blinkar
<dagon_> här är en låt som beskriver min frustration
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shSzOouGcnk
<Coffe> HeMan,  eran reverse zone ? är det .ip6.arpa  eller .ip6.int ?
<realubot> dagon_: Frågan är. Har du hjärna nog då?
<dagon_> för vad?
<realubot> dagon_: Det räcker ju inte med att vara allmänbildad. Man måst eju förstå lite också.
<dagon_> du ska nog inte yttra dig för mycket nu
<realubot> Förlåt då. Jag bara resonerar lite om möjligheterna.
<realubot> Jag spekulerade bara. Sorry.
<realubot> Vad är nyheterna i Fx 5? Vad är det som gör det så bra jämfört med Fx 4?
<Markslap> Läs changelog.
<amelia> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/gom-facebook-for-chefen-med-ny-app_6261958.svd <- hha, kul grejj
<realubot> Markslap: Jag orkar inte.
<maxjezy> Hej alla goa!
<maxjezy> jag sitter och försöker ladda upp bilder för framkallning på fujidirekt
<realubot> Markslap: Varför säger du till mig att läsa changlog? Tror du inte att jag vet vad changelog är för någonting? Om jag hade velat läsa changelog så hade jag gjort det innan du var född.
<Markslap> realubot: Då får du inget veta.
<maxjezy> bilderna från kameran är .JPG
<realubot> *changelog
<maxjezy> men när ja ska ladda upp de så synns de inte i mappen som alternativ
<maxjezy> .jpg och jpeg är de som går att ladda upp
<Markslap> realubot: Changelog för Firefox 5 var inte släppta innan jag föddes.
<maxjezy> kan det vara för att kameran sparar som .JPG i stora bokstäver?
<dagon_> kan vara nåt sånt
<dagon_> ibland är det konstiga fel
<maxjezy> kanske ska testa java uppladdaren istället
<maxjezy> shit vad jobbigt, ska jag behöva döpa om alla bilder från .JPG till .jpg
<Markslap> realubot: Varför kräver du att vi ska göra saker åt dig, ingen som försöker övertala dig att köra Firefox 5, så vill du inte ta reda på varför så får du sitta där med Firefox 4.
<Markslap> realubot: Sen behöver du inte vara aggressiv mot mig, jag sa bara vad du kan göra för att få reda på vad skillnaden är, för i bland så vet du inte vad saker och ting är för något.
<kodein> Markslap: rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<Markslap> :D
<kodein> eller kanske mindre generellt, rename 's/JPG/jpg/'
<Markslap> maxjezy: dock*
<realubot> Markslap: Jag är på dåligt humör idag.
<kodein> äsch, maxjezy menar jag
<dagon_> realubot: det ska inte gå ut över oss
<Markslap> realubot: Därför behöver du bete dig sådär mot oss menar du?
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Det var fel att ta ut det på er. Förlåt.
<maxjezy> well, gud förlåter!
<realubot> maxjezy: for file in $(find /path/to/images/ -name '*.JPG'); do newname=$(echo "$file" | sed 's/\.JPG$/\.jpg/'); mv $file $newname; done
<realubot> maxjezy: Typ något sådant borde fixa biffen på alla filer i katalogen.
<kodein> när rename(1) finns så känns det som ett jäkligt omständigt sätt att lösa det på.
<maxjezy> realubot: nu ska jag bara ladda upp en bild och få 20 kopior på den
<maxjezy> så denna gång kan jag nog döpa om den manuellt med mus och döp om funktionen
<maxjezy> men i framtiden så hoppas jag att man ska slippa detta
<realubot> maxjezy: rename verkar vara ett bra kommando för uppgiften annars som kodein sa.
<maxjezy> en fotosida som fuji borde ha löst detta tycker jag
<maxjezy> sparar inte alla kameror i JPG med stora bokstäver?
<maxjezy> skrev till kundservice och hoppas på svar snabbt iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kanske finns en inställning i kamneran för hur filerna döps? Annars lär ju problemet dyka upp igen när du lägger in bilder nästa gång.
<maxjezy> eller kan det ligga hos mig? använder firefox
<maxjezy> får kanske testa installera java annars
<maxjezy> som är deras standard uppladdare
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror en del kamreror gör det i.a.f. Jag vet inte om "alla" gör det.
<maxjezy> jag körde flash nu
<realubot> maxjezy: Testat i Chromium då=?
<maxjezy> realubot: inte ännu
<realubot> bara för att utesluta att det inte är Firefox som strular?
<maxjezy> har hittat så många buggar i chromium sista tiden så
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, jo, men som test menar jag bara. För att vara säker på att det är filnamnen som är problemet.
<maxjezy> ska testa
<maxjezy> chromium ger samma problem
<realubot> Ok, men har du testat att ladda upp en fil du har bytt namn på i Fx då?
<realubot> JPG till jpg?
<maxjezy> jag testade en texturfil jag hade på skrivbordert som heter jeans.jpg
<maxjezy> den fungerade
<maxjezy> medans den inte hittade min andra textur som heter textur.JPG
<realubot> Ok. Då får du använda rename på alla bilder som du för över till datorn då.
<maxjezy> verkar inte bättre
<maxjezy> har inte det problemet när jag laddar upp på bloggen
<maxjezy> skuuumt
<dagon_> there's a problem with my ubuntu
<dagon_> there's too much ubuntu in it
<kodein> u ever buntu africa?
<dagon_> hakuna matata?
<kodein> det är ord som är bra
<dagon_> kodein: fyndigt där uppe -^
<dagon_> fattade den nu
<kodein> :)
<dagon_> dåligt drag i kanalen idag
<dagon_> maxjezy: realistic snowy mountain tutorial!
<maxjezy> dagon_: var?
<coobra> maxjezy: !
<maxjezy> coobra: i
<coobra> wooof
<maxjezy> någon som vet vilket avsnitt av family guy peter blir gay?
<maxjezy> såg lite av det på pizzerian
<coobra> haha
<Markslap> maxjezy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_Gay
<Markslap> S08E08
<coobra> Markslap: nu är du fan galet cool :D
<Markslap> Nej
<Markslap> S07E08
<Markslap> Ursäktar. :)
<Markslap> coobra: Hur så?
<Markslap> :)
<maxjezy> :)
<coobra> maxjezy: att du kunde det
<Markslap> Jaha :)
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> hatar nör man ska instalera ubunntu
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du kollat in denna http://blenderdiplom.com/
<coobra> och man inte ser vad man gör grafiskt
<dagon_> maxjezy: blenderguru erbjuder det
<dagon_> maxjezy: blenderdiplom såg riktigt fett ut
<maxjezy> man lär sig en hel del nytt i compositorn iaf
<maxjezy> dagon_: kolla in detta http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0vtELpM_nwU
<maxjezy> imponerande arbeten
<dagon_> redan första med maskrosen var imponerande
<dagon_> fy fan
<dagon_> det var nåt av det jävligaste jag sett
<dagon_> helvete va bra
<dagon_> maxjezy: där ligger vi två i lä om man säger så :P
<maxjezy> ja, en hel del :)
<maxjezy> men jag börjar förstå lite mer av teknikerna man använder
<dagon_> gött
<dagon_> jag känner att jag börja få lite mer kläm på det också faktiskt
<dagon_> måste bara sitta mer med det
<dagon_> har inte lekt blender på ett tag nu
<maxjezy> kikade på en tutorial på blenderdiplom
<maxjezy> han hittade en bugg, rapporterade den och redan dagen efter så var den åtgärdad
<maxjezy> kraften hos opensource och dedikerade utvecklare
<dagon_> :)
<CasperN> kraften hos blender rättare sagt
<dagon_> wut
<dagon_> kraften att åtgärda en bugg ligger nog inte hos blender :P
<CasperN> finns väl kända firefox buggar som hängt med i flera år, som exempel
<emol> men det kanske är för att de är svårlösta
<CasperN> nä open source utveckling kan vara pissigt slö ibland
<emol> ibland kanske. mer som ett undantag menar jag.
<emol> en gång fick jag en bugg i micq som jag använda en del förut. Då hade utvecklaren lagt in så att man hade honom på icqlistan alltid om man ville - så jag skrev till honom och han åtgärdade det på tio minuter.
<arand> OSD är alltid långsamt, om man tittar på en specifik del av det.
<CasperN> arand: sant, som helhet går det ju snabbt
<emol> hur jag älskar företagssupport. Att ISP ringer min telefon för att berätta om driftstörningar.
<maxjezy> CasperN: därför använder man inte firefox längre
<CasperN> såhär borde open source marknadsföra sig :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7srMusjr-mg&feature=related
<CasperN> :)
<maxjezy> CasperN: kaxigt :)
<CasperN> han måste varit coolast i klassen som liten :)
<maxjezy> lätt
<maxjezy> han hade säkert VG i träslöjd med
<emol> sådär, nu har jag skrivit en TODO-lista över mitt företag. Bamsefar står med på en punkt. Barre på en annan
<bamsefar> emol: Va? :)
 * emol sjunger.
<emol> tralalalala
<maxjezy> det där lät nästan lite snuskigt
<emol> önsketänkande.
<emol> maxjezy: hur går det med bebbe?
<maxjezy> emol: riktigt grejt!
<emol> maxjezy: fantastiskt. hur gammal nu? 4 mån eller något sånt va?
<maxjezy> 5 månader :)
<maxjezy> hon har börjat snacka en hel del med
<maxjezy> svårt och höra vad hon säger dock
<Philip5> dagon_: såg nu annars jobb för dig i pajala på nyheterna. de som börjar jobba i gruvan där tjänar 25 000 kr efter skatt men de jobbar också skift... kanske dit du ska flytta ;)
<CasperN> maxjezy: hon kodar assembly för fullt förstår jag?
<coobra> http://www.m0ar.org/4363
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> CasperN: snart så
<maxjezy> hon har ju fått en egen dator redan iaf :)
<CasperN> gött o höra :)
<CasperN> brb käk
<maxjezy> en blå söt liten netbook
<larsemil> waddup gangstahs
<larsemil> Barre: HeMan bidde inget sthlm på måndag
<delhage> larsemil: trist
 * delhage ignorerar att ignoreras ;)
<larsemil> delhage: sa du nåt? :)
<larsemil> delhage: jag kommer inte på måndag
<larsemil> :)
<delhage> larsemil: ojdå, det var synd!
<delhage> :)
<delhage> om du köper biljett till P&L kan vi ju ses då
<larsemil> delhage: nej blir inget med det, har inte råd.
<kodein> går det ens köpa längre?
<delhage> vet inte
<kodein> det sålde väl som IPA i solsken
<coobra> pl ?
<delhage> jag köpte tidigare i våras
<kodein> mmm.... IPA
<larsemil> jag ska på business & pleasure som är samtidigt. lite föreläsningar och så
<gorgo> :)
<RAMfinger> hej till er alla,
<gorgo> hej
<larsemil> delhage: hur går det för bajen idag?
<larsemil> delhage: 1-1 brage ljungskile
<RAMfinger> Ska det bli möte.. ?
<gorgo> möte?
<gorgo> ahaa
<gorgo> nu ser jag
<gorgo> hehe
<RAMfinger> Jag det är första gången jag deltar,
<delhage> larsemil: vi går mot första bortasegern ser det ut som, mot jönköping s
<delhage> larsemil: 0-1
<RAMfinger> Så vad blir det för mat. lol
<Barre> larsemil: nehepp
<Barre> fick du ordning på din data tillslut då larsemil?
<Barre> larsemil: vad är det för punkt du skrivigt mitt namn på då???
<amelia> *gäsp*
<lilleman72> Jag får ngt execute fel när jag vill starta wine...och jag fattar NADA på sidan om saken
<lilleman72> ngn som vet ngt?
<lilleman72> amelia du brukar vara en hejjare på att hjälpla mig! :P
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<amelia> lilleman72: jo, men med en sådan felbeskrivning kan man ju gissa på allt från användarfel till halsfluss. :P
<lilleman72> hhe
<lilleman72> ska se exact ad där står
<delhage> larsemil: yay 0-2!
<larsemil_> delhage: hurra!
<larsemil_> 1-1 blev det här.
<larsemil_> jag älskar när det laddas ner 200mb uppdateringar och så frigörs det i slutändan några paket.
<delhage> slut?
<larsemil_> mm
<larsemil_> men nu ska jag logga av för idag.  hej hej
<lilleman72> amelia .......The file 'wine' is not marked as executabled. If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. For more details, read the executeble bit.
<lilleman72> nu fick du EXAKT vad där står :P
<lilleman72> och när jag klickar på länken så kommer en massa som jag inte fattar ett jota av
<amelia> lilleman72: ja, problemet är att det inte är en fil som får exekveras så antingen har du tappat bort wine och därmed bara har en ikon på skrivbordet kvar eller så har något gått snett när du installerade wine...
<lilleman72> men jag körde den apt-get install wine
<gorgo> vad händer om du skriver winecfg?
<gorgo> får du wines config?
<lilleman72> gorgo jag sitter i skrivbordsmiljö men jag ska kolla
<lilleman72> configen kommer upp
<gorgo> i terminalen
<gorgo> starta en vanlig terminal från menyn
<lilleman72> nej i eget fönster
<gorgo> fick inte upp något?
<lilleman72> jo
<lilleman72> Wine conf....
<lilleman72> i winmiljö
<gorgo> ok, vad e det som inte funkar?
<lilleman72> jag klickar på wine....då kommer felmedelandet
<lilleman72> jag har aldrig använt wine
<gorgo> men vad ska du starta?
<lilleman72> jag ska starta ett winprogg
<lilleman72> xxxxx.EXE
<gorgo> o var har du setup-filen för det?
<lilleman72> det e bara att tuta & köra
<gorgo> wine xxxx.exe i terminalen, så startas det
<lilleman72> ahh
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> tack
<gorgo> :)
<lilleman72> fan vad det enkla kan vara så svårt
<gorgo> om du skriver wine setup.exe så installeras det i din home\.wine
<gorgo> så kolla i .wine mappen, där ser du drive_c eller dosdevices
<gorgo> o sen program files
<gorgo> osv
<lilleman72> okey
<gorgo> hängde med?
<lilleman72> gorgo ja jag tror jag fattar
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> gött
<lilleman72> ska bara ladda över filerna
<lilleman72> annars spammar jag ner dig :P
<gorgo> hehe
<cHarNe2> :D
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: jag gillar dig, det är tyst här annars :)
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 tack
<lilleman72> cHarNe2
<lilleman72> erkänn att jag förgyller eran tid här inne med min dåliga kunskap så ni får skratta lite åt mig :D
<lilleman72> typ tankar som ni får är "men ååååhhhh nu kommer den dumma fan här igen med korkade frågor, kan han inte läsa innantill?" :D
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> lugnt, har varit noob själv, o en hel del kvar o lära under linux, fasst jag använt det sen 95
<lilleman72> ingen är väll fulländad eller??
<gorgo> tror inte det
<gorgo> jag har använt massa olika distar
<gorgo> slackware körde jag med länge, lite krångligare, men underbart om man vill kompilera det mesta
 * Barre sneglar lite på delhage.. som är fulländad... 100% skillz, the body och en båt..
<Barre> O_o
<delhage> va va ?
<Barre> hahahah... då vaknar han...
<maxjezy> :)
<delhage> vill du åka båt eller?
<Barre> delhage: gorgo & lilleman72 sa att ingen är fulländad, men de har uppenbart inte träffat dig....
<delhage> ah
<delhage> uppenbarligen inte
<Barre> delhage: ja, jag vill men på en tur... och fota lite...
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> hehe
<delhage> Barre: bara du inte fotar mig
<Barre> jag locar
<Barre> s/c/v/
<delhage> Barre: är du i stan i sommar?
<Barre> ja.. drar till Nice ett par veckor i början på Augusti, men annars är jag i stan
<delhage> Nice, nice ;)
<delhage> så det är till att frottera sig med europas aristokrati
<gorgo> vilken stan?
<gorgo> hehe
<delhage> sthlm
<Barre> jag tillhör europas aristokrati
<Barre> O_-
<gorgo> hehe
<delhage> självklart
<gorgo> nice stad, även om jag e skauning :P
<gorgo> hehe
<delhage> då blir du nog besviken på min båt
<Barre> det tror jag inte.. det är bara bra för mig att se hur vanligt folk lever och har det
<delhage> hehe
<delhage> "Hur har ni det där nere i medelklassen? Har ni piano?"
<cHarNe2> :P
<Barre> delhage: sjävklart skulle det vara piano om pöbeln skulle besitta ett klaviatur, vi begagnar flygel vid sådana tillfällen
<delhage> naturligtvis
<maxjezy> larsemil_: visst har du barn?
<dagon_> någon som är admin på forumet
<dagon_> snälla ordna så jag inte får fler supportmail
<dagon_> andol typ
<andol> dagon_: Tyvärr, har inga direkt specialla behörighetsbitar på forumet.
<dagon_> :(
<daho> Hej på er
<daho> hur ändrar man till ubuntu classis i nya ubuntu??
<daho> gillar inte det nya skiten
<Mandrew> logga ut och klicka på ditt namn sen så väljer du i rull listen under ditt namn
<Mandrew> under den rutan ditt namn finns i
<daho> e va??
<Mandrew> i raden längst ner
<daho> aha??
<daho> får väl kolla det när jag installerat det
<Mandrew> du kan oxå när du drar igång OSet när du kommer till inloggningen göra samma lika
<Mandrew> hoppas jag inte är för otydlig (min svenska suger idag märker jag )
<daho> ??
<daho> haha :P
<maxjezy> !!
<Mandrew> när du startar burken så kommer du komma till en inloggning där klickar du på ditt namn och i raden längst ner i rutan kommer det att komma upp ett par olika allternativ tex vilket skrivbords layout du vill använda och vilken miljö du vill sarta upp i där väljer du ubuntu classic
<Mandrew> fuck and now he leaves
<Mandrew> får nog öva på min svenska lite till nästa gång :(
<maxjezy> Mandrew: hur kommer det sig att du är mindre bra på svenska?
<Mandrew> skriver väldigt sällan på svenska
<Mandrew> ;)
<maxjezy> hur kommer det sig?
<Mandrew> skriver inte så ofta på svenska och pratar sällan svenska, så den blir lidande
<Mandrew> pratar oftast engelska och skriver på engelska
<maxjezy> hände mig med när jag bodde utomlands men du är i sverige?
<Mandrew> nu är jag i sverige
<maxjezy> annars?
<Mandrew> har planer på att flytta ner till spanien igen
<maxjezy> vad gjorde du där?
<Mandrew> jag är spanjor
<Mandrew> har min släkt där nere
<speakman> maxjezy: vare du som Blendade?
<speakman> maxjezy: vare du som fucking Blendade?
<dagon_> jag med
<dagon_> jag fucking blendar
<speakman> dagon_: såg du länkarna jag skickade förrut? på voodoo camera tracker + blender?
<dagon_> njae det missade jag nog
<speakman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkE4n-d4iWs
<speakman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZsa4VKPe9I&feature=related
<dagon_> coolt :D
<maxjezy> speakman: yes
<speakman> mycket.. :)
<speakman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdgcq8viDsY&NR=1
<dagon_> http://youtu.be/r_JtzC0Tgx0
<maxjezy> speakman: har du sett filmerna som gjorts av blender institutet?
<maxjezy> big buck bunny
<maxjezy> elephants dream
<maxjezy> sintel
<speakman> elephants dream har jag sett
<speakman> men jag gillar blender bäst i kombinatino med voodoo camera tracker tror jag ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> jaha, då har man fått lön nu då. :D
<amelia> hmm, sover alla eller och var är x_link med sin dans?
<maxjezy> x_link är inte pålitlig längre
<amelia> dåligt. :(
<maxjezy> vi får helt enkelt anställa någon annan för det syftet.
<amelia> maxjezy: du kan kanske ta över?
<amelia> :)
<maxjezy> jo, jag brukar ju vara här så här dags iaf.
<maxjezy> men dans är inte min starkaste sida
<maxjezy> jag har blitt så fet
<amelia> va fan, är inte ens realubot här och jiddrar idag... kors i taket... eller håller världen på att gå under?
<amelia> ingen ser hur du dansar på internet. :P
 * delhage dansar 00:04 dansen
<amelia> delhage++
<amelia> räddaren i nöden!
<delhage> :)
<maxjezy> 4:20 dansen ska jag nog börja med
<Philip5> delhage: ja precis... x_link är ju så jäkla slarvig och lat nu för tiden
<maxjezy> fast då får jag nog smisk här hemma
<amelia> Philip5!!!
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<speakman> amelia: blir du så glad när du får din lön? då vill jag ha ditt jobb.
<Philip5> din nattsuddare
<amelia> Philip5: roa mig!
<maxjezy> LenaPhilip5son!!!!
<Philip5> amelia: jag är så dålig på att snacka ibm mainframe
<amelia> speakman: hehe, inte riktigt så glad.. men blir gladare på nya jobbet. :)
<speakman> amelia: nyss bytt eller snart byta?
<amelia> speakman: 1 september börjar jag nya.
<speakman> amelia: okie doke. Från vart till vart?
<delhage> HAL
<amelia> delhage: haha, fint krypto. :D
<amelia> speakman: från PA till HAL då. lös kryptot själv. :D
<delhage> amelia: one-shift :)
<delhage> amelia: sägs ju att Arthur C Clarke döpte datorn i 2001 till HAL just pga av det
<amelia> delhage: aha, det visste jag inte..
<amelia> klurigt värre.
<amelia> då får jag döpa något till JCN då. :)
<D0minat0r> *gäsp*
<speakman> amelia: nya arbetsuppgifter?
<amelia> speakman: delvis.
<x_link> amelia & Philip5 & maxjezy: Nädå, kollar film så tänkte inte på det.
<x_link> Dålig stil av mig att hoppa över dansen =)
<delhage> verkligen
<amelia> speakman: kommer få titta lite närmre på AIX och sådär sen får vi väl se. är ju ett stort företag så det finns ju möjligheter att utvecklas.
<speakman> amelia: nya lönebesked? :)
<amelia> x_link: har du inte ställt klockan?
<amelia> speakman: det får man ju varje månad. :P
<speakman> amelia: dom tenderar se bra lika ut dock :p
<amelia> speakman: inte för mig... det är väl en av fördelarna. får en fast grundlön istället för att ha delvis provision.
<x_link> amelia: Hehe nädå =)
<amelia> x_link: :(
<x_link> amelia: Ska man få lönen nu?
<dagon_> japp
<x_link> Just ja, 25:e är lördag och 24:e är ju midsommar
<amelia> x_link: japp
<dagon_> hej x_link btw :)
<x_link> dagon_: Hej hej =)
<dagon_> du förresten
<dagon_> lunch nästa onsdag?
<x_link> dagon_: Har semester nu =)
<x_link> Så inte säkert jag är i Malmö.
<x_link> Skulle ha 2 veckor nu, MEN...verkar som jag kanske måste jobba ändå.
<dagon_> jag ska till lund :P
<x_link> dagon_: Vi kan se på måndag?
<x_link> Aha
<x_link> För jag ska nog jobba nästa vecka, så då är jag i Malmö.
<dagon_> ah okej :/
<x_link> Men veckan efter tar jag semester igen då jag ska jobba nästa.
<x_link> Så då kan vi träffas
<x_link> Btw
<x_link> Everybody was Kung fu-fighting!
<x_link> This guys was fast as lightning.....
<x_link> Hepp....vill se en bra action-rulle
<x_link> NÃ¥gon?
<maxjezy> http://www.billigteknik.se/p/barbara-datorer/laptop-17-20-tum/bast-hogprestanda/hp-envy-17-1197-intel-i7-8gb-15tb-ati5850-1gb-3d-bluray-blt-n-win7.html
<maxjezy> ganska sexig dator
<delhage> Long Kiss Good Night
 * amelia tittar på House
<amelia> har kommit på att den serien är riktigt bra, den har bara en liten nackdel..
<amelia> ..några av läkarna har samma signal på sina beepers som jag har på min till beredskapen, jag får fan nästan hjärtinfarkt samtidigt.
<realubot> Wzup guys?
<maxjezy> realubot: :)
<dagon_> maxjezy: köpte en General Extra Sterk och testade idag
<dagon_> ganska god faktiskt
<maxjezy> jag har som fattig blenderstuderande fått gå över till Vita KRONAN
<dagon_> den brukar jag köra med
<dagon_> så känn dig inte dålig på nåt sätt :)
<maxjezy> naaw, nu känner jag mig ännu sämre bara för du sa så
<dagon_> :(
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> näe men den är helt okej
<maxjezy> jag brukar ju lyxa med tre ankare
<dagon_> åh, den ska jag prova nästa gång
<dagon_> finns den som portion?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tycker den har godast smak
<dagon_> då ska jag minsann prova en sån nästa gång
<maxjezy> :()
<maxjezy> ser ni vad det ska föreställa?
<maxjezy> pippis apa herr nilsson
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> hellbent, hellbent for leather!
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-23
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> vad gör ni
<Hund> Bah..
<Hund> Elementary-teamet måste bestå av ett gäng idioter.
<maxjezy> dagon_: 1-2, testing.
<Philip5> Hund: så går det när man inte kör med kde-grejer där alla är trevliga :D
<Hund> Philip5: Jag har verkligen inte tur med val av program etc.
<Philip5> tydligen inte
<Hund> Igår blev jag kickad 3 eller 4 gånger på en annan kanal av main dev för wmfs.
<Philip5> hehe, jag såg det
<Philip5> du får vara mer ödmjuk med idioterna då
<Hund> Jävla idiot.
<Hund> Och nu är det en utvecklare med Beatbox jag har problem med.
<Hund> http://public.lathund.nu/tmp/2011-06-22-212321_1920x1080_scrot.png
<Hund> Kika på bilden och se om du kan se buggen?
<Philip5> jo jag såg det... du måste ju reordera ju :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Hur fan löser det mitt problem?
<maxjezy> Hund: blandad musik där
<Hund> maxjezy: Jag lyssnar på allt.
<Philip5> Hund: lotta engberg också!?!? :O
<maxjezy> jag lyssnar bara på bra musik
<maxjezy> Philip5: akta så du inte blir kickbannad
<Philip5> Hund lyssnar på lotta engberg! :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Hund> Philip5: Gör jag? :P
<Philip5> ja du sa det
<Hund> lol
<Philip5> Hund lyssnar på allt = hund lyssnar på lotta engberg! :D
<Hund> Mjae..
<Hund> Inte precis allt kanske men.
<Philip5> joho, sagt är sagt
<Philip5> nu vet alla och den här kanalen är loggad ;P
<Philip5> kommer du få äta upp när du blir stadsminister och alla journalister ska gräva upp skit om dig
<Hund> Och du tittar på tysk smiskfilm har jag hört.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> låter iof kul
<Hund> Jag tror det finns lite värre saker än så på mig att hitta. :P
<Philip5> oh la la
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcMHkvEVgVo
<maxjezy> Hund: lyssna på den du :)
<maxjezy> såg att du gillar hiphop
<maxjezy> jag är helt kär i den låten
<Philip5> maxjezy: han den där lilla skalliga killen i videon påminner lite om dig va?!?!
<Philip5> :P
<Hund> WTF!?
 * Philip5 känner sig lite elak inatt
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja, han och jag har mycket gemensamt
<maxjezy> han dog nyligen vilket va trisst
<amelia> Philip5: tänk på att du alltid ska vara snäll mot mig... :S
<Philip5> amelia: men dig är jag ju alltid snäll emot
<amelia> Philip5: sant förståss. :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: han var en grym DJ och konstnär
<Philip5> maxjezy: är de tyskar eller någon öststatsgrupp?
<maxjezy> sydafrika
<Hund> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3_OthOEQwo det är lite mer min smak gällande hip-hop.
<Philip5> ser ut som en parodi på sig själv
<maxjezy> Hund: Outerspace har jag lyssnat en del på
<maxjezy> JEDI MIND TRICKS!
<maxjezy> AOTP
<maxjezy> jag lyssnar nog mest på AOTP och jedi mind tricks
<maxjezy> men även 2pac
<maxjezy> gillar hit em up dirty
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Ee4u5uXuw
<maxjezy> Philip5: lyssna på den
<Hund> jag får inte länkar att fungera i urxvt. :/
 * amelia suckar lite..
<maxjezy> amelia: vad tynger dig?
<amelia> tristessen är total... 1 timmer och 15 min tills jag kan jobba. minst 3 timmar tills jag kan sova.. :(
<delhage> jour?
<amelia> och en disk tjuter, det är aldrig bra. :(
<amelia> delhage: nej, nattjobb.
<delhage> k
<amelia> jag funkar inte om jag går och lägger mig några timmar innan så får snällt hålla mig vaken tills det är dags.
<Hund> Jag klev upp vid 21 tiden idag. Känns som att jag vänt på dygnet lite.
<amelia> delhage: vad håller dig vaken inatt?
<delhage> vet inte
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det sånn gangsta som du känner dig som hemma när du står framför spegeln!??! ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag försöker men jag får aldrig in den där känslan
<Philip5> du är för vit
<Hund> LOL
<maxjezy> lite skoj att dem alla dog ganska snabbt
<Hund> "ampharos │ <sgringwe> ampharos, that kid has been bitching at me all day and i am not interested in helping him"
<Hund> Två devs som hatar mig på två dagar. Nytt rekord för min del. :D
<maxjezy> Hund: de kanske är för att hund på engelska är DOG
<maxjezy> och det baklänges blir GOD
<maxjezy> och GOD på engelska vet vi alla vad det är
<Hund> lol att jag inte tänkt på det innan!
<maxjezy> självgoda jävlar hatar man gärna som DEV
<maxjezy> alla vet ju att vi hugger VED i sverige
<Hund> Du borde sova..
<Hund> :P
<maxjezy> jo, men ja fastnade lite här.
<maxjezy> sorry :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är bara att skylla på Hund
<maxjezy> ja.. men bäst att vara försiktig så man inte blir historia!
<maxjezy> youtube är så jobbigt, man vill ju inte höra pip i alla låtar man lyssnar på
<dagon_> :>
<Hund> Ingen som jobbar som hitman här?
<maxjezy> LOL
<dagon_> Hund: för rätt summa är jag din man
<Hund> Nice! :D
<dagon_> Philip5: är du vaken i denna timma?
<maxjezy> det är väl mer regel än undantag?
<dagon_> förmodligen
<maxjezy> bästa tid på canal+
<dagon_> vad har du internet till, pojk?
<TyrPak9> dagon_: Internet ger inte gratis strömmad porr.
<TyrPak9> Och framför allt inte framför en TV.
<dagon_> beror ju på hur du själv ordnar det
<TyrPak9> Olagligt + en jävla massa krångel -- precis det man vill slippa.
<maxjezy> jag menar ju självklart att canal+ sänder shutter island
<maxjezy> www.tv.nu
<TyrPak9> Men oavsett det är i princip all form av porr ointressant.
<dagon_> TyrPak9: porntube, spermtube, pornhub, redtube etc.
<maxjezy> dagon_: du kan din sak!
<dagon_> experienced wanker
<TyrPak9> Eh.
<TyrPak9> De ger korta, värdelösa klipp.
<TyrPak9> I dålig kvalitet och alltid fula tjejer.
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> sen är det klipp med porrstjärnor
<dagon_> som är snygga utav själve fan
<dagon_> men om du vill så spelar jag och maxjezy in en hårdporr-rulle
<dagon_> TyrPak9 exclusive
<maxjezy> i'm on 4 life!
<maxjezy> TyrPak9: googla beeg
<maxjezy> bra kvalitet
<dagon_> fina grejer
<TyrPak9> Varför gör du reklam gör Google i onödan?
<TyrPak9> Varför skulle jag gå omvägen att söka efter "beeg"?
<TyrPak9> När du bara kunde sagt beeg.com?
<TyrPak9> Helt otroligt vad folk är hjärntvättade av det där förbannade företaget.
<dagon_> google är till för att användas
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> tänk vad tid google sparat in åt en
<maxjezy> folk är så otacksamma
<maxjezy> utan google skulle vi sitta här med 56k modem och wanka free6.com
<dagon_> w0rd
<TyrPak9> Eh... nej.
<TyrPak9> Du måste vara sjuk i huvudet om du tror det.
<maxjezy> nå, vad har google gjort för fel då?
<maxjezy> och reklam behöver nog inte google för den delen heller
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<dagon_> !maxjezy
<ubot2> kebabätare deluxe
<TyrPak9> maxjezy: Nej, för ni har ju gjort nog med reklam för dem genom åren redan.
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> vi mot dom..
<dagon_> det är inte reklam
<dagon_> vi har tipsat
<TyrPak9> Google har gjort allting fel förutom att suga ut maximalt med pengar.
<maxjezy> 666 + google = sant
<dagon_> \m/>_<\m/
<maxjezy> vilken sökmotor menar du att vi skulle gjort reklam för då?
<TyrPak9> Ingen, för fan.
<TyrPak9> Länka direkt.
<maxjezy> ska man ha en sida med alla länkar då eller?
<maxjezy> och en sökmotor på sidan för att hitta länkar?
<maxjezy> kategorisera?
<maxjezy> TyrPak9: trolla inte mig, jag har 20 år data på nacken. h4XX0r 4 lif3!
<dagon_> 8]
<maxjezy> "can i play this with a somewhat crap computer infested with virus?"
<maxjezy> älskar såna kommentarer
<amelia> dumdidum
<maxjezy> spelet han ville spela var fear3
<dagon_> nej men se amelia
<dagon_> vaken så här tidigt?
<TyrPak9> Kategorisera vettiga sajter vore bra, ja. Funkar verkligen inte med en AI.
<amelia> jobbat klart.. nu vänta en halvtimme till så jag får starta om också..
<dagon_> stackare
<amelia> dagon_: inte gått och lagt mig än.. nattjobb på gång.. :(
<dagon_> :(
<TyrPak9> Var glad att du (antagligen) får betalt för ditt slit.
<amelia> TyrPak9: får inte du det? eller vadå?
<maxjezy> någon som vet hur jag gör för att få min mobil att vibrera när jag highlightas på xchat (på datorn)
<maxjezy> en sån funktion skulle vara helt onödig men riktigt cool.
<dagon_> maxjezy: skriv ett script som hanterar blåtandsprotokoll eller kan skicka via wifi
<amelia> maxjezy: bygg ett skript som skickar sms via 3G. :)
<maxjezy> så kan jag diska i lugn och ro men samtidigt vara närvarande här när någon skrivit
<TyrPak9> amelia: Precis.
<amelia> TyrPak9: bytt jobb då, kass arbetsgivare om man inte får betalt för tiden man jobbar.
<maxjezy> TyrPak9: well, får du inte betalt och klagar på google som inte gör pengar?
<maxjezy> ligger nog en fiskmås begraven här
<TyrPak9> maxjezy: Vad i helvete svamlar du om?
<maxjezy> <TyrPak9> Google har gjort allting fel förutom att suga ut maximalt med pengar.
<amelia> maxjezy: i see where this is going, men google betalar faktiskt riktigt bra.
<TyrPak9> Ja, det har gjort det "rätt"/lyckats.
<dagon_> det gör de faktiskt
<maxjezy> jaha
<TyrPak9> amelia: Är inte anställd av någon annan. Omöjligt att få någon uppmärksamhet i medierna. Man skickar hundratals nyhetstips/pressreleaser men ingen gör en nyhet av det. Kontaktar minst lika många företag under veckor men ingen svarar eller förmodligen ens ser ens brev. Sorgligt. :-/
<dagon_> känner en som jobbade lite hos dem och han fick en fin julbonus
<amelia> TyrPak9: du/din produkt/tjänst är kanske inte tillräckligt intressant.
<maxjezy> http://ibeefoto.blogg.se/images/2011/okey2_139288806.png
<maxjezy> sånt dom vill ha
<maxjezy> var först med en så stor scoop
<amelia> haha
<amelia> annars funkar det alltid att vara med i bigbrother. då får man iaf vara med i aftonbladet och expressen. :)
<dagon_> :)
<amelia> och inte bara var med, först blir man smutskastad och sen kan man gråta ut i samma tidning en vecka senare.
<dagon_> och gärna ligga med alla
<dagon_> helst efteråt också
<maxjezy> på hela redaktionen?
<dagon_> japp
<amelia> haha, det vill man nog inte.. men alla i bigbrother..
<maxjezy> top nyheten på expressen "aftonbladet kryllar av klamydia"
<amelia> lol
<maxjezy> dagen efter "även expressen har blivit drabbad"
<amelia> nehe, vad säger ni grabbar.. det är inte fredag ännu.. :(
<dagon_> inte än
<dagon_> men snart :)
<amelia> så vi får nog ta och låtsas vara seriösa en dag till..
<dagon_> okej då :/
<amelia> wii! 69 dagar, 20 timmar och 9 minuter kvar..
<amelia> nu är det under 70 dagar :D
<amelia> snart är mitt livs lyckligaste dag här. :D
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> ska du gifta dig?
<amelia> haha nej..
<dagon_> ska du få en ny dator? :D
<amelia> ska byta jobb. :)
<dagon_> ah :)
<maxjezy> jag ska kläcka en hemlighet
<maxjezy> kom ihåg var ni hörde det först
<amelia> ska du få ett barn till?
<maxjezy> bacon, det är 2012 det.
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> bara för det ska jag äta bacon och äggröra till frukost
<amelia> haha
<maxjezy> det kommer vara mycket snack om bacon, i matlagningsprogram.
<maxjezy> bacon kommer bli det nya rostbiffen
<amelia> lol
<dagon_> hoppas Leila bakar något med bacon :D
<amelia> baconmuffins?
<maxjezy> dagon_: baconmuffins
<amelia> hahaha
<dagon_> åååh
<dagon_> *dreggel*
<maxjezy> tro mig
<maxjezy> bacon är på ingång hårt
<maxjezy> och säkert stannar ända tills 2014
<amelia> tror ni vi får se några baconklänningar på catwalken också?
<maxjezy> jo, helt klart
<dagon_> jag håller på lady gaga
<dagon_> hon sviker aldrig
<maxjezy> alrökt bacon kommer vara ett minne blott
<dagon_> aw
<maxjezy> vi kommer få se laxrökt bacon
<dagon_> lithells </3 bye bye
<amelia> och sånna bacongrisar där man bara kan dra av några skivor bacon på undersidan och så växer det tillbaka till dagen efter..
<dagon_> hoho
<dagon_> Särimner <3
<dagon_> jag säger som Duke Nukem
<dagon_> "Makin' bacon"
<amelia> haha, nu fick jag en sån fin bild i huvudet... en bekant trodde att hönor la 1000 ägg på en dag och det kom jag att tänka på nu när jag är dödstrött... då ser jag bara framför mig hur det bara ramlar ut ägg ur en höna så den lixom åker upp på högen med ägg, sådär som i teknade filmer. :P
<TyrPak9> amelia: Inte tillräckligt intressant? Jag skulle kunna skicka bombhot utan att idioterna såg det.
<dagon_> amelia: haha :D
<amelia> TyrPak9: är det så illa alltså? :P
<maxjezy> dagon_: någon hann före leila http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lg0lmdoExz1qc6v2ao1_500.jpg
<dagon_> we must slay them
<amelia> hmm, jag har nog recept på ägg- och baconmuffins om jag inte minns fel..
<amelia> yay! dags för omboot, det är nu allt går åt helvete. :(
<dagon_> :(
<maxjezy> ta lite bacon på såren
<dagon_> massageolja med baconsmak!
<maxjezy> haha
<amelia> bacontvål
<amelia> och baconschampoo
<dagon_> Axe Bacon
<amelia> haha
<maxjezy> fan vad sugen jag blev på bacon
<dagon_> bacon kan bli nästa hampa
<maxjezy> tror ni man ska lansera en bacon kokbok?
<dagon_> tänk att skriva ut fina foton på bacon
<amelia> maxjezy: lätt, men bara om din målgrupp är män..
<maxjezy> dagon_: foton på bacon på bacon fotopapper?
<maxjezy> eller bara foton på bacon?
<maxjezy> amelia: min målgrupp blir som vanligt män
<maxjezy> kvinnor vill bara se bacon
<amelia> en baconskrivare..
<maxjezy> män vill känna bacon
<amelia> det vore något
<amelia> så man kan skriva ut bacon från internet. :D
<maxjezy> syntetisk bacon
<dagon_> fyfan vad gött
<dagon_> bilar gjorda av baconfiber
<dagon_> bacon som måttenhet
<maxjezy> haha
<dagon_> "hur lång är du?"
<dagon_> "tja, cirka 13 bacon"
<amelia> haha, om vi hade bilar av bacon skulle det bli rätt märkligt.. jag menar försök polisanmäla någon för att ha ätit en bit av din bil. :P
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> galvaniserat bacon
<maxjezy> bacon & jag
<maxjezy> det kommer min bok heta
<dagon_> Och nu lanserar vi den nya Audi Bacon med ett chassi av galvaniserat bacon, ratt i äkta bacon och äkta baconklädsel
<dagon_> slå till nu och få en rattmuff i bacon
<dagon_> jag har en 100 megabacon uppkoppling btw
<dagon_> och 3 terabacon lagring
<maxjezy> haha
<dagon_> fan, bara för det måste jag köpa några paket bacon när netto öppnar
<maxjezy> jo, jag kommer nog äta bacon musli till frukost
<maxjezy> fina flingor av bacon
<amelia> omg, jag höll fan på att dö här.. en burk kom inte upp och min första tanke var "jag orkar inte åka iväg till datahallen nu.." sen upptäckte jag att den var virtuell och att den bara kör fsck. *pust*
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> bacon linux
<maxjezy> panelen är en bacon
<dagon_> amelia: har du en burk endast för fsckk? :o
<dagon_> oj, ett k för mycket
<maxjezy> ja tror nog jag ska ta mig en hamburgare
<maxjezy> brb
<dagon_> åh, hamburgare
<dagon_> jävla mcdonalds som inte har 24/7
<amelia> dagon_: nej nej.. men den har inte boot:at om på länge.
<dagon_> okej :)
<dagon_> tänkte väl
<dagon_> verkade lite överkurs
<maxjezy> kör en 180 grammare, två ostskivor och vitlöksdressing, senap och vanlig hamburgardressing
<maxjezy> lite sallad och gurka
<dagon_> *dreggel*
<maxjezy> fattas bara bacon som sagt
<dagon_> undrar hur människobacon smakar
<maxjezy> beror nog på vilken rök man kör den i
<maxjezy> alla röker ju med socker numera
<maxjezy> jag tycker man ska röka utan socker
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> definitivt
<maxjezy> steka nu
<maxjezy> jag snålar nog in på fettet och skippar salladen
<maxjezy> orkar inte hacka upp det mitt i natten
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> vafan cpar facebook för
<maxjezy> gör det?
<maxjezy> OMG, saftiga burgare
<dagon_> nu blev jag hungrig :(
<TyrPak9> amelia: Varför måste du åka iväg till en datahall för att en "burk" inte kom upp?
<TyrPak9> Din egen datahall utan övrig personal?
<TyrPak9> Ingen som kan trycka på power off/power on eller placera KVM-over-IP där?
<maxjezy> nom nom
<maxjezy> dagon_: hur långt har du till mcdonalds?
<dagon_> 2 mil
<maxjezy> en bra bit
<maxjezy> har du bil?
<dagon_> tar 10 min om jag kör duktigt
<dagon_> fast de öppnar ju inte förrän typ 8
<maxjezy> jag har typ 5,5 km
<maxjezy> men då serverar de bara frukost?
<dagon_> typ
<maxjezy> helknäppt
<maxjezy> vem vill ha frukost på mcdonalds
<dagon_> ja :(
<maxjezy> man vill ha rinniga saftiga burgare
<dagon_> nä, nu måste jag ha mat känner jag
<dagon_> och kolla x-men :D
<dagon_> bbl dudez and dudettez
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> enjoy
<amelia> TyrPak9: för att den isåfall skulle stått i en obemannad datahall, men nu visade det sig att den var virtuell så det var ju inte ett problem.
<amelia> TyrPak9: jag har ingen egen datahall. företag jag jobbar på har däremot fyra.. men vi har även kunder som har egna eller hyr in sig i andra t.ex. TeleCity.
<amelia> TyrPak9: allt är inte alltid som man skulle kunna önska när man har med kunder att göra. hur som helst är det ju inte jag som blir lidande..
<TyrPak9> Obemannad...
<TyrPak9> Vem släpper i så fall in dig?
<TyrPak9> Du får bryta dig in?
<amelia> kort..
<TyrPak9> Känns ju väldigt säkert att ha en amelia rotandes runt bland maskiner mitt i natten. :/
<amelia> TyrPak9: varför skulle det inte vara det?
<TyrPak9> Typ... ta med dig servrar... logga in lokalt...
<TyrPak9> Du vet... "single user mode" i FreeBSD.
<amelia> jo, jag vet.
<amelia> men vad är poängen med det när jag ändå har root-lösenordet till burkarna?
<amelia> och varför skulle jag ta med mig servrar?
<TyrPak9> :S
<TyrPak9> Har du rootis på dem?
<TyrPak9> Vad är detta för företag?
<amelia> jag har fullt tillräckligt och mer därtill i serverväg hemma, dessutom är det mycket roligare att jobba med dem när de gör något riktigt.
<TyrPak9> Förväntar mig inte att du ska namnge dem direkt, men kanske säga vilken sorts.
<amelia> just denna kunden är ett stort fastighetsbolag.
<TyrPak9> Jag har inget personligt misstänkt mot just dig, utan på säkerhetsrutiner i allmänhet.
<TyrPak9> Denna typ av hantering känns otroligt tveksam i mina öron.
<amelia> själv jobbar jag på ett medelstort konsultbolag..
<amelia> nu har ju inte jag för vana att berätta om våra säkerhetsrutiner för vilt främmande människor på irc...
<amelia> DET skulle vara ett säkerhetsproblem att oroa sig för.
<TyrPak9> Om man säger så här: folk är nog mycket tryggare om de inte vet hur det går till.
<TyrPak9> De ser väl framför sig 24/7-vakter beväpnade med automatvapen.
<TyrPak9> Och burar runt varje maskin.
<amelia> TyrPak9: folk som du då som inte har någon koll alls på hur det fungerar med serverhallar?
<TyrPak9> Har jag inte?
<amelia> uppenbarligen inte.
<TyrPak9> För att?
<amelia> för att du tycker att det är konstigt att jag har passerkort till datorhallar där jag har servrar jag jobbar med och att jag har root-lösenord till samma servrar.
<TyrPak9> Om det är så att du har servrar där bland massa andra är det ju ännu mer allvarligt att du får komma och gå som du vill. Om det är endast för ett visst företag och du är betrodd är det förståeligt, men fortfarande illa.
<TyrPak9> Har man råd med ett DC för sitt företag har man råd med bevakning eller så får man sova innuti eller bredvid som VD.
<amelia> mm, verkar rimligt du..
<larsemil1> maxflera
<amelia> larsemil1: godmorogn
<amelia> larsemil1: har du vakter i din datahall eller är du lika dålig som alla andra? :P
<TyrPak9> Sov i den eller nära.
<amelia> verkar jobbigt om jag skulle göra det.. svårt att sova i så många datorhallar samtidigt. :P
<TyrPak9> Sluta vara del av köttmolnet?
<TyrPak9> Köttmolnet = outsourcing av människor. :(
 * amelia börjar ana att någon är tämligen bitter..
<amelia> äsch, jag går och lägger mig.. är en fin arbetsdag snart igen. gonatt!
<TyrPak9> amelia: Sluta köttmolna.
<whomee> haha
<whomee> vilken diskussion
<Barre> morrn morrn
<coobra> åöä
<coobra> synns ?
<whomee> coobra: jupp
<coobra> o/
<coobra> nej om man ska dricka kaffe då :D
<Barre> *suck*
<coobra> Barre:  ?
<Barre> jag letar efter en nyhetsartikel (förmodligen IDG) som beskrev en konfigurationsmiss/bug som i praktiken gjorde att det fanns en risk att kunder i microsofts moln kunde komma åt andra kunders data.. nu hittar jag inte artikeln, någon som har en länk?
<coobra> ojj
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn
<larsemil1> Barre: låter läskigt
<larsemil1> fick ni med er att i lördags gick det att logga in på vem som helsts dropbox med vilket password som helst?
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> sshfs
<coobra> scp
<coobra> 127.0.01
<coobra> 127.0.0.1
<larsemil1> coobra: går det bra?
<coobra> nä
<coobra> :D
<Barre> larsemil1: ja, den har jag med... håller på med en presentation om lagringsmoln, och vill börja med att addressera vilka risker som finns för att sen gå över till vilka möjligheter som finns
<Barre> molnet är grymt, om man använder det på rätt sätt (tycker jag). Men används det fel så kan det vara förödande...
<bamsefar> Vad är rätt sätt då ?
<delhage> CaaS - Cloud as a Service
<larsemil1> Barre: låter intressant
<larsemil1> Barre: plsystation network är ju en intressant aspekt på det hela, även om den kanske inte hör hemmai företagsvärlden
<Barre> larsemil1: jag valde att inte ta med den. jag valde amazons krash, skype, Gmail, exchange, dropbox, Microsoft BPOS samt rubriken "Kunderna ansvarar för sin egen säkerhet i molnet" :) det får räcka
<delhage> I molnet kan ingen höra dig skrika?
<larsemil1> delhage: +1
<bamsefar> HeMan: Goddagens! :)
<Coffe> hur får jag min lilla server att fatta att dess raid har vuxit, å den har mer ledigt space ?
<delhage> hårdvaruraid?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> raidkortet säger 9 fina TB
<coobra> sparka på den
<delhage> reboot? ;)
<Coffe> delhage,  inget option
<delhage> på min fedora finns rescan-scsi-bus.sh
<delhage> finns det på ubuntu?
<Coffe> det är en nerskalad variant av redhat så de gick
<delhage> echo 1 > /sys/class/scsi_device/${host}:${channel}:${id}:${lun}/device/rescan annars kanske?
<coobra> in me zfs ?
<Coffe> delhage, ok, ska testa ..tack
<Coffe> vilket är bästa sättet att visa en hdd storlek  ?
<delhage> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/jobsoffer.jpg :)
<Barre> coobra: zfs hjälper inte kernel att förstå att en LUN vuxit och blitt större
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> nä
<coobra> :(
<larsemil1> jag brukar ropa in genom cdromen. "NU HAR LUNET VUXIT" och då förstår den
<larsemil1> men så pratar jag ju binärt flytande också
<Barre> larsemil1: det fungerar inte med 2.6.34 och framåt om man inte kompilerar med cd_adm_snd=true O_o
<larsemil1> oh det hade jag missat. suger ju
<delhage> vad betyder O_o ?
<whomee> Current Status:	 CRITICAL
<whomee> Status Information:	PROCS CRITICAL: 25899 processes
<whomee> de där e ett gött antal kördande processer
<whomee> körande*
<Barre> delhage: en smiley som inte ligger ner och vars högra öga är lite större, här är samma smiley som blinkar med ena ögat, O_-
<delhage> Barre: vad betyder det då?
<delhage> förvåning?
<Barre> inte fan vet jag... jag tycker den smileyn ser jävligt dum ut, så jag använder den när jag medvetet säger något dumt..
<delhage> aha
<Barre> idag lider jag av en extrem ovilja att ta tag i arbetet på ett fokuserat sätt, det i kombination med väldigt mycket att göra är inte bra....
<chees> vilka system passar phili5 extra ppa till
<delhage> jobb? idag? galet...
<Barre> heldag, och många telefonmöten... :(
<Coffe> vad säger ni ? ska man försöka förstora sin partition ? eller ska man göra en ny i de fria spacen ?
<Barre> kör du LVM så tycker jag att du skapar en ny pv och slänger in i din vg.
<Coffe> ja systemet kör lvm
<larsemil1> Barre: är det inte så att den buggen (att inte orka ta tag i sitt arbete) oftast inträffar när det är mycket att göra?
<Coffe> de gick så där :P  hatar parted.. blev en 2mb stor partition :/
<coobra> hehe
<chees> fen äre i alsamixer som blockar min mic?
<coobra> nej
<coobra> sluta sitt på den
<larsemil> 16gb mer ram beställt!
<cHarNe2> larsemil: gött, vad har duu för mobo?
<larsemil> ööhh.. hmm ingen aning? det är till en dell poweredge 2950iii
<cHarNe2> aha, i see. vad ska du köra på den då, som kräver så mycket?
<larsemil> mitt företag. vi kör flera virtuella burkar och minnet börjar ta slut. och i takt med fler kunder så måste vi utöka hårdvaran.
<realubot> Det låter som om det går bra för företaget.
<cHarNe2> i see, vad tar du för en vps? jag betalar 900/mån
<larsemil> cHarNe2: för vad för speccs då?
<cHarNe2> larsemil: 2.4ghz, 2gb ram, 20gb disk, 100mbit, 120gb transfer
<maxjezy> opensource alternativ för att öppna adobe indesign filer?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: vart då?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: då är ju t.om glesys väldigt mycket billigare.
<Coffe> någon som har koll på bästa filsystem för mysql ?
<cHarNe2> kanske så, men om jag kollar på deras driftlogg så vågra vi inte ha det, => http://www.glesys.se/status.php
<larsemil> cHarNe2: vad kör ni på den?
<cHarNe2> larsemil: telefoni
<cHarNe2> larsemil: det jag vill ha nu är dock bara för en rails-app
<cHarNe2> och då är det rätt dyrt med 900
<Coffe> varför är parted så oanvändarvänligt ?
<maxjezy> gparted är ju väldigt användarvänligt
<Coffe> jo, men har man inget grafiskt så
<larsemil> fdisk?
<jahkop> Tja grabbar, gick hit för jag vet inte riktigt vart jag anars ska leta.. har skitkonstiga nätverksproblem och undrar om nån här har koll på sånt?
<hume> hej...jag har ett problem med en laptop, en lenovo t61: för ett litet tag sen började några processer köra och det får hela datorn att lagg. det är tydligen kworker (enligt top) - nån av er här som känner igen detta?
<jahkop> Kopplar mig direkt in på switchen, det funkade förut, kör dhcp, får IP osv, men sedan kommer jag bara åt saker som är på samma C-nät som mig, jag kan ssha en server som står i ett annat hus men samma C-nät. Men jag kan inte pinga t.ex 8.8.8.8.
<jahkop> Nån som känner igen?
<kodein> jahkop: det är något som många andra råkat ut för också, det bör bli åtgärdat i nästa kernelversion
<jahkop> Ah! tack så mycket!!
<jahkop> kör på router så länge då
<kodein> verkar så iaf
<kodein> här har visst linus skrivit nåt om kworker-processer som löper amok; https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/3/30/836
<jahkop> Aha
<Coffe> jahkop,  är din default route rätt ?
<jahkop> Ja alltså jag har testat att sätta den manuellt, men det borde ju gå via DHCP.
<kodein> jag menade nog at thighlighta hume förresten
<Coffe> behöver hjälp med parted,, får den inte att göra min partition som jag vill . verkar som parted inte fattar disken är större. fast systemeet gör det
<jahkop> kodein: jahopp >.<
<Coffe> jahkop,  om du kör en testroute på det då ?
<hume> kodein, yes, jag såg det, men det hjälper mig inte så mkt
<kodein> hume: du minns inte om du installerade något strax innan problemen uppstod?
<hume> kodein, nej, kan inte identifiera det. strax efter uppgradering till 11.04
<jahkop> Coffe: är det motsvarande traceroute?
<hume> kodein, här är lite mer om det men jag fattar inte vad jag kan göra
<hume> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109371
<Coffe> jahkop,  ja precis typo
<kodein> hume: de tycks säga att pcie_ports=native i slutet av kernelraden i grub löser det för det mesta
<hume> kodein, mer exakt, vilken rad är det.....?
<kodein> den börjar med "kernel"
<hume> grub.cfg? den man inte ska skriva i.....?
<hume> kodein, jag hittar ingen rad som börjar med kernel i grub.cfg, men däremot som börjar med linux
<kodein> jag har ingen koll på grub2
<Mandrew> hej någon som har koll på vart jag kan hitta kopplingsscheman för moderkort på nätet?
<cHarNe2> Mandrew: har du hunnit kolla om grejorrn funkade?
<Coffe> Mandrew,  tillverkarens hemsida
<Mandrew> jag håller på att koppla ihoåp grejorna nu
<cHarNe2> ofc, jag jag inte läser vad du skriver :D
<Mandrew> men jag är inte så hemma på hårdvara så jag måste ha ett kopplingsshema för dom grejer jag jag fick av dig ;)
<cHarNe2> ska kolla om jag hittar
<Mandrew> Coffe, tack ska kolla på tillverkarenshemsida
<Coffe> vad har man för andra tool än parted och fdisk för att göra partitioner ?
<Mandrew> fasen jag fastnar på msi.com det är förmodligen något tillägg jag saknar  :(
<Mandrew> kom runt det hihi
<hume> nån här som kan tipsa mig om ett bra program för att logga tid man använder på olika delprojekt? inte autmatiskt men som ger möjlighet att kolla bakåt enkelt
<cHarNe2> Mandrew: tror det är denna, inte säker http://www.msi.com/product/mb/P965-Neo2.html#?div=Manual
<Coffe> fan va jag hatar parted och openfiler
<cHarNe2> kommer inte ihåg vad det heter :P
<Mandrew> hehe
<Mandrew> cHarNe2, står inte så mkt på kortet heller så jag får chansa lite
<Coffe> Warning: You requested to create a partition at 5722009.992-9536690.000Mb. The closest Parted can manage is 5722009.991-5722013.983Mb.
<cHarNe2> :D
<Coffe> Disk geometry for /dev/sdk: 0.000-9536690.000 megabytes
<Mandrew> cHarNe2, strömmen till moderkortet från PSUn finns det en kabel med en bred kontakt och en liten fyrkantig. ska jag plugga in båda eller bara den ena, o så fall den stora eller den lilla?
<Coffe> bägge har jag för mig
<haffe> Mandrew: BÃ¥da.
<Mandrew> gott då har jag gjort rätt där iaf :D
<haffe> http://www.tt-hardware.com/img/news5/news200706_35dujour.gif http://www.dansdata.com/images/i845s/p4batx12v440.jpg jag antar att det är de här två.
<Coffe> Barre,  hjälp :P
<cHarNe2> vem har legogubbar i chassit :S
<coobra> hahha
<coobra> lego
<coobra> we we we we
<coobra> ;D
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du kollat Inkscape?
<Mandrew> haffe, ser ut som det kan vara samma
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> realubot: verkar som inget program kan öppna adobes filer
<coobra> hahahah
<cHarNe2> gimp ska klara av det
<cHarNe2> .ps filer?
<coobra> är han igång nu igen
<maxjezy> iaf, inget program öppnar indesign filer
<maxjezy> cHarNe2: trampar man inte på licenserna om man öppnar deras filformat?
<Coffe> licens på en fil ?
<cHarNe2> äger dom dina filer?
<cHarNe2> med meterial som du skapat?
<maxjezy> Scribus cannot read or write the native file formats of commercial programs like QuarkXPress, Microsoft Publisher, or InDesign; the developers feel that reverse engineering those file formats would be prohibitively complex and could risk legal action from the makers of those programs.[6]
<maxjezy> från wiki
<maxjezy> jag vet inte dock, är ingen jurist
<haffe> Även om det inte är olagligt så kan en rättsproces vara i massor av år.
<haffe> Det tror jag inte en utvecklare vill riskerad.
<Barre> Coffe: va vill du?
<Coffe> Barre,  min raid migration är klar
<Barre> grattis
<Coffe> scsi hosten har rescanat så jag har space, men jag kan inte få parted att göra min partition
<Barre> fdisk då?
 * Barre kan inte erinra sig till att någonsin startat parted med flit :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för filändelse?
<Coffe> klarar inte diskar över 2tb
<Barre> ahhh... jag förstår...
<Barre> men om du ser diskens lediga utrymme så torde väl parted klara av att partionera den och sätta lvm-flaggan
<Coffe> tycker jag med
<realubot> Coffe: 3TB
<delhage> är det en enda stor device med en partition redan?
<realubot> Coffe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive#Current_hard_disk_form_factors
<Coffe> disk = 9tb .. tidigare partion 5tb
<delhage> är det en PV?
<Coffe> ja det är dom i, därför jag vill göra en ny partition för att addera till pv
<delhage> du körde inte pvcreate på hela devicen då utan det är en partition?
<delhage> annars kan man ju bara köra pvextend
<Barre> delhage: vänta!!!!
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: varför inte skippa partitionen och köra på hela disken?
<delhage> err, pvrezie
<delhage> bah
<HeMan> eller, det var kanske det delhage sa
<delhage> pvresize
<delhage> HeMan: det beror på hur det ser ut nu, jag tror han har en partition redan
<HeMan> delhage: ah!
<delhage> fast det är oklart
<Coffe> HeMan,  ja den jag har nu .. den datan vill jag spara
<delhage> Barre: vänta på vad?
<delhage> Coffe: ja, men är det en partition?
<delhage> eller körde du pvcreate på hela devicen?
<Coffe> delhage,  ja, har en nu
<Barre> HeMan: disken tillhörde redan en LVM - pv , så det är avgörande om den var en pv på partition eller device-file
<Coffe> vill göra en till
<HeMan> Coffe: problemet är väl att msdos-partitions-typ klarar större partitioner än 2 TB oavsett om du kör fdisk eller parted
<delhage> fast den han har nu är 5tb så det är nog gpt
<Barre> om coffe använde parittioner från första början d.v.s.
<Coffe> det är gpt ja
<Coffe> alla mina VMs ligger på den partitionen .. så jag vill inte röra den. utan bara göra en ny i de lediga som finns
<Barre> då anser jag det är oklokt att köra hela devicen som en PV när det redan ligger en gpt-partition som pv i en lvm som dessutom är i full drift..
<Coffe> ja , det är inget alternativ
<Coffe> jag pastade in förut . vad gpart säger ..
<delhage> vad körde du för kommando och vad blev felmeddelandet?
<Barre> delhage: det var inte dig jag skulle skriva vänta till :) det var i ett annat fönster som det skulle in i... sårry
 * Barre satt och chattade med frugan, och nu ser ni vilken ton jag har mot henne... *skäms*
<delhage> heh
<Coffe> Warning: You requested to create a partition at 5722009.992-9536690.000Mb. The closest Parted can manage is 5722009.991-5722013.983Mb.Disk geometry for /dev/sdk: 0.000-9536690.000 megabytes
<Coffe> mkpart 2 primary 5722009.992 9536690.000
<Barre> Coffe: vad säger en 'fdisk -l /dev/sdk' ?
<Mandrew> nu är all spagetti på plats tror jag hihi :D
<Coffe> Disk /dev/sdk: 9999.9 GB, 9999944253440 bytes --> /dev/sdk1               1      267350  2147483647+  ee  GPT
<delhage> verkar inte som kerneln fått den nya infon
<delhage> kolla i/proc/partitions
<delhage> kanske partprobe /dev/sdk först
<Coffe> [7845652.157567] sdk: detected capacity change from 5999966552064 to 9999944253440
<delhage> vad säger parted /dev/sdk print?
<Coffe> Disk geometry for /dev/sdk: 0.000-9536690.000 megabytes
<delhage> den säger väl nåt mer?
<Coffe> Disk label type: gpt
<Coffe> Minor    Start       End     Filesystem  Name                  Flags
<Coffe> 1          0.017 5722009.991                                    lvm
<delhage> vad gör 2:an i "mkpart 2 primary 5722009.992 9536690.000"?
<Coffe> jag skrev fel
<Coffe> det var ingen 2a
<delhage> k
<Coffe>    8      160 9765570560 sdk
<Coffe>    8      161 5859338214 sdk1 på en cat av /proc/partitions
<Mandrew> om jag inte installerar restricted extras vid installation, men vill ha det sen vad gör jag då?
<Coffe> Mandrew, ett sätt . är att ändra i filen , men de ska gå via gui, men vet inte hur
<Mandrew> ok, så d e bäst att installera det direkt då?
<Coffe> nja
<Coffe> spelar ingen större roll
<Mandrew> ok
<Coffe> delhage,  några bra mer förslag ? eller är det omboot som gäller ?
<delhage> Coffe: vet ej, har du testat partprobe /dev/sdk ?
<Coffe> ja
<delhage> har du kört arted kommandot igen??
<delhage> parted*
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> he closest Parted can manage is 5722009.991-5722013.983Mb.
<Coffe> verkar som den låser sig i partition 1
<delhage> hm
<Coffe> men kan de vara så ? att den tagit hela disken först ? å nu tror det är en partition ?
<Barre> ne, det ser ut som den sista lila skätten disk efter partion1 och innan utökningen av lun är det enda parted kan se..
<Barre> jag har inga ideér :/
<Coffe> mmm
<Barre> men en fråga har jag..
<Coffe> nu är det MBO3 möte .. woohoo
<Coffe> fråga snabbt då
<delhage> Coffe: testa utan "primary"
<delhage> PART-TYPE is one of `primary', `extended' or `logical', and may be specified only with `msdos' or `dvh' partition tables.
<Barre> varför utöka befintlig LUN från ditt raid-set vid expansion och inte helt sonika dela ut en "ny" lun från raid-kortet?
<Coffe> mkpart 5722009.992 9536690.000
<Coffe> testar jag då
<Coffe> eller den saknar ext2
<delhage> yye
<Coffe> den köper det inte .. frågar
<delhage> parted /dev/sdk mkpart 5722009.992 9536690.000
<Coffe> fails :/
<Coffe> brb efter mötet
<delhage> k
<cHarNe2> Mandrew: gick det igång?
<Mandrew> cHarNe2, nja jag får inte liv i burken
<Mandrew> vet inte vart jag har kopplat fel :S
<Osian> Hej
<Mandrew> ska kolla alla kablar i färge3r igen
<Osian> Någon som vet hur man ändrar start menyn i 11,04??
<cHarNe2> annars kan det vara jag som satt dit fel cpu
<Mandrew> får inte ens ström in i den så jag tror att jag får börja i den änden :)
<Osian> någon som vet hur man ändrar start menyn i 11,04??
<Mandrew> osian hur menar du?
<Osian> Har vist problem här :(
<Mandrew> vill du inte ha unity?
<Mandrew> eller vad är det som du vill ändra?
<Osian> Jag vill ha en start miny som på 8.0 eller som i (win)
<Mandrew> aaah ok
<Mandrew> du vill ha som windows men promt ubuntu 11.04:an?
<Osian> Ja Mandrew
<D0minat0r> System > Administration > Login Screen = där kan du ändra till ubuntu klassisk
<Mandrew> för annars så finns det distros som bygger på ubuntu 11.04 som har just det du vill ha out of the box
<Mandrew> D0minat0r, tror han vill ha mint menu
<D0minat0r> aha
<D0minat0r> kubuntu liknar ju windoze?
<D0minat0r> eller då har du ju startmeny nertill
<Mandrew> Osian, det finns både mint linux och pinguyOS som har just mint menu som liknar windows start meny
<Osian> Jag vill ändra till klassik startmeny
<Barre> Coffe: jat är som sagt ingen hejjare på parted, men eftersom den inte använder primary, extended eller logical partitions så undrar jag om det inte är namn på partitionen du anger i mkpart primary xxxx yyyy
<Barre> Coffe: så kan det vara så att du försöker skapa en partition till som har samma namn? prova med. mkpart primary2 xxxxxx yyyyyy och se om det fungerar
<Mandrew> ok d e klassisk meny du vill ha :) logga ut sen när du trycker å ditt användar namn så har du en menylist på botten av skärmen välj där i listen ubuntu classic
<Osian> Oki provar tackar för hjälpen:)
<Mandrew> np
<D0minat0r> Osian: eller så klickar du på power knappen väljer system settings och letar upp login screen så får du ändra samma sak där
<D0minat0r> varje gång jag sagt att logga ut och ändra där säger alla men jag får inte upp den menyn :P
<Mandrew> du får bara upp den om man klickar på användar namnet
<D0minat0r> Mandrew: ja jag får det men ingen annan verkar få det
<Mandrew> hehe sbs problem då :D
<Mandrew> sbs= skit bakom siktet, militär förkortningar
<osian> Tackar för hjälpen nu blev det så som jag vill ha det :)
<dagon_> Mandrew: skit bakom spakarna också :p
<Mandrew> hehe
<Mandrew> np osian
<Philip5> Barre: börjat ladda för morgondagen än då?
<Philip5> har du fått gå hem än??
<Barre> Philip5: jag har inte fått gå hem ännu.. har så mycket att göra... men laddningen inför i morgon påbörjades för några dagar sen, inläggning av sill. Rullandes av köttbullar, etc..
<Barre> Philip5: själv då?
<ola`> Barre: seriöst :)
<Barre> alltid... all in
<Philip5> Barre: jag vet inte varför men jag kom att tänka på dig när jag såg den här midsommargrejen på tuben... ;D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I5BGsK5ZAU
<Philip5> Barre: var därför jag blev nyfiken
<Philip5> Barre: har du strukit din folkdräkt?! ;)
<Barre> hahaha... nej, inga folkdräkter här inte..
<Philip5> då är du ju inte riktigt all in ändå
<Barre> ingen nubbe, ingen folkdräkt men resten är all-in
<Philip5> ingen nubbe heller!??! vadå då?
<Barre> om jag och min dator hade haft ett förhållande så hade vår Facebook-status varit: It's complicated
<Barre> Philip5: det tar mer än den ger..
<Philip5> jag som trodde du var en kille med hår på bröstet
<Barre> Philip5: bröstet är lent som en barnarumpa, arslet däremot är som borneos djupaste djunglel
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> så går det när man bara dricker rosé
<osian> Någon som vet om det går att köra Linux på en Ifone 3s??
<Philip5> och en och annan breezer kanske
<Philip5> osian: du ska kunna lägga in android på iphone och android är ju linux :)
<spacebug-> är det bara jag som stör mig på att ubuntu inte visar fonter samam som windows (och tyvärr inte lika bra). Verkar ligga i anti-aliasing/hinting-grejen
<spacebug-> speciellt webläsare
<osian> Philip 5 vet du var man hittar info om de ??
<Philip5> spacebug-: kan du inte ändra sånt i gnome?
<Philip5> kde har iaf en rad olika aa-settings och hintings
<Coffe> Barre,  jag kan test
<spacebug-> Philip5: jo en del men det blir samma i både gnome/kde
<Philip5> osian: tror du kan köra Openmoko på iphone också
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du importerat fonts från windowsburken så det inte är några sådana som saknas så den väljer andra i jämförelse?
<spacebug-> jag har inte importerat några men det är installerat nått paket ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Philip5> osian: möjligt att det även går att köra Maemo på iphone
<Philip5> spacebug-: kanske får in samma gäng då också
<spacebug-> möjligt
<Philip5> för min del tycker jag inte det är så stor skillnad
<Philip5> jag kör med full hinting och rgb sub pixels med min plattskärm
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> ok
<coobra> spacebug-: <3
<coobra> ojj
<osian> Någon som har provat det här ?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFmNG2k5ENw&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<Philip5> jag kör med android för början så slipper jag ändra :)
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Nokia C7 verkar vara en grymt bra telefon för priset.
<haffe> Tråkigt att det inte finns en bra androidport till den.
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> coobra: är du så glad idag... säkert att du inte börjat tulla på midsommarsnapsen redan nu?!?! ;P
<coobra> haha
<coobra> Philip5: dricker inte  :D
<Philip5> kanske någon som blandat det i saften utan du vet om  det
<coobra> inge saft här heller
<haffe> Vet ni vad som är lyxigt?
<Philip5> vore kul om det kom någon rootning av htc sensation så jag kan börja leka med lite mods
<haffe> Sitta i en fotölj utomhus i solen och gona.
<Philip5> haffe: ja för här regnar det
<coobra> haffe: japp :D
<haffe> I synnerhet med laptopen i högsta hugg.
<coobra> nja
<coobra> den kan man skita i
<coobra> stor kanna iskallt vatten  :p
<kodein> vafalls
<kodein> lyxigt är ju en punschveranda, en punschafton, och punsch
<coobra> och nära till östersjön ska det vara med
<haffe> kodein: Jag såg att LIU-it sökte mer folk.
<coobra> punsch är så vidrigt och olyxigt det kan bli
<haffe> Jag kanske skulle ta och söka.
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<coobra> klart du ska
<Barre> Philip5: nu du!   nu drar jag från jobbet.. trevlig midsommar
<haffe> coobra: SÃ¥ jag kan bli kollega med kodein.
<kodein> haffe: ja, det ser så ut. det är väl qha:s gamla jobb, vad det verkar.
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Är det samma arbetsuppgifter som du har?
<coobra> qha ?
<haffe> Ta hand om it?
<coobra> kodein: jasso så det är där du gömmer dig :D
<kodein> nä, det är inte riktigt samma sak som jag jobbar med
<kodein> det där folket är en våning upp
<coobra> kodein: är du ServerFurer eller GolvJude
<coobra> :S
<kodein> jag sysadmar inte.
<kodein> jag sparkar på mjukvara. hårdvara kan nån annan svära åt
<dagon_> 8]
<kodein> sånt kan man ju göra på fritiden istället
<coobra> fan blir det då
<coobra> SSspecialtrupperna på mjukvara
<dagon_> :D
<haffe> Finns det någon befattning där man får sparka på studenter?
<coobra> det är generelt jakt på Studenthuvuden
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du tittat på snowy mountain tutorialen?
<dagon_> absolut
<dagon_> kollade igår
<dagon_> kul att han var tvungen att använda environment lighting
<dagon_> han brukar ju inte gilla sånt :P
<dagon_> fast han lyckades med en fin backdrop
<dagon_> riktigt fint fot
<dagon_> o
<maxjezy> aa
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> att använda solen till att välja var texturerna ska placeras var grymt
<maxjezy> ska använda den metoden i framtiden
<maxjezy> undra vad nature academy kommer kosta
<maxjezy> blir att beställa det ifall priset hamnar rimligt
<maxjezy> 200 typ.
<HeMan> wow! snurrdisken till min laptop presterade riktigt bra!
<HeMan> 91 MB/s i skrivning och 110 MB/s enligt bonnie++
<HeMan> 110 MB/s i läsning that is
<Coffe> jag tror jag får starta om skiten ..
<maxjezy> HeMan: hur testar du det?
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZT0TonelnY
<Markslap> Jag får 71/71 till min HDD i laptopen.
<HeMan> maxjezy: bonnie++ -f -d /mnt/snurrdisk
<maxjezy> heter min disk snurrdisk med?
<maxjezy> brb, mat.
<HeMan> maxjezy: det vet jag inte, det där är min monteringspunkt
<Coffe> HeMan,  hur ser din zone def ut för din reverse  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: vi har inte satt upp någon reverse för ipv6
<Coffe> meeeeh
<Coffe> Philip5,  jag tar över rollen som mr ipv6 från HeMan , dom har ju bara fuskat :P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HeMan> Coffe: :)
<HeMan> Coffe: går  bra det!
<Coffe> jaou
<HeMan> Coffe: andol har redan klagat på mig att vi inte har reverse
<Coffe> kanske testa om mina maskiner klarar iscsi ipv6
<Coffe> HeMan,  förstår jag
<Coffe> jag är på andol sida där
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är det midsommar!
<HeMan> nördlunch på måndag då?
<Coffe> ja visst
<HeMan> blev det tidig lunch?
<Coffe> jag kan när som
<Coffe> men samma vanliga ställe ?
<Philip5> Coffe: jo det var väl bara en tidsfråga innan HeMan skulle bli avslöjad som fake ;)
<Coffe> Philip5,  efter linköping visste vissa av det redan :P
<HeMan> Philip5: jag försöker att inte gå över lager 3 och då ramlar ju DNS och annat svammel bort!
<HeMan> Philip5: :)
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> får inte igång bonnie++
<maxjezy> vet inte vad min monteringspunkt är
<dagon_> illa maxjezy
<dagon_> vad är det du ska ha igång?
<maxjezy> bonnie++
<maxjezy> vill också veta hur min disk snurrar
<dagon_> what dat
<maxjezy> testa du
<maxjezy> install bonnie++
<dagon_> låter läskigt likt något med bonnier
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> de va min första tanke med
<cahoot> maxjezy, 'mount' borde tala om
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> kan det vara min /home ?
<maxjezy> den är ju krypterad
<maxjezy> idk
<maxjezy> glöm mig
<dagon_> nä :(
<maxjezy> min dator presterar säkert värdelöst endå
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag tror din netbook kommer regera
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> jag testar att köra bonnie++ nu jag också :)
<Philip5> tar en liten stund
<Philip5> segar ner systemet rätt bra mellan varven när man kör
<Philip5> vill ha ssd att köra emot
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du byggt blender 2.58 ännu?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> it's out and it's hot
<Coffe> trevlig helg på er nu
<cahoot> Citat från fondmäklare:
<cahoot> "Nokia sålde vi så fort samarbetet med Microsoft blev offentliggjort. De är som två blinda hönor som ska leda varandra till domedagen."
<cHarNe2> lägg ner saab asap
 * realubot får ont i öronen av allt off-topic-snack.
<cHarNe2> realubot: inte mycket linux här vid den här tidpunkten
<realubot> cHarNe2: Nej, true.
<Mandrew> någon här med nvidia grafikkort? som har installerat dom allternativa drivisarna
<salmiak> Mandrew: jovars nog kör jag nvidia allt...
<Mandrew> jag har installerat dom alternativa drivisarna och nu får jag inte igång grafiken
<cHarNe2> Mandrew: du fick igång det?
<Mandrew> provade först version 172 då fick jag inte igång kortet sen dom rekomenderade drivisarna fick inte igång den, så är lite undrande hur jag ska lösa detta nu
<Mandrew> cHarNe2, fick dra om vissa kablar sen så snurrade den igång
<salmiak> vad är det för nvidia-kort du har föresten, det är väl lite olika vad vad de olika nvidiadrivisarna stöder har jag för mig nytt/gammalt
<cHarNe2> 79oo gto
<Mandrew> den har jag :)
<Mandrew> salmiak, fick kortet av cHarNe2
<salmiak> aha. ja 7900 är väl lite lagom mittimellannytt så det borde väl stödjas avv alla bvidiadrivrutiner tror jag nog
<salmiak> *nvidia
<Mandrew> här kommer jag bara till där jag väljer kernel version sen förlorar den signalen
<salmiak> jag har 7600gs och hade aldrig något problem, jag bara kryssade i den nedersta i listan (som det står Rekommenderad på) i Hårdvarudrivrutiner-dialogrutan
<Mandrew> ok, kanske ska göra en ominstalation då?
<salmiak> Jag vill minnas att jag testa att byta även när jag körde från livecdn (linuxmint 10.04), vilket dock inte funkade
<salmiak> Mandrew: ominstallation kanske inte borde behövas (fast det är klart har du bara precis installerat kanske det går lika raskt) för det ska väl gå att byta tillbaka igen till vanliga drivrutinen...
<Zajjko> Problem under boot efter uppgradering från 10.10 till 11.04. Den stannar på eller efter "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility", precis efter att ha startat apache2
<Zajjko> Konstiga är att boot till rescue-kernel och "resume normal boot" därefter fungerar som en klocka
<Mandrew> jag har varit inne i fel säker läge och sista gången fanns bara proeriera drivisar kvar
<johanbr> Zajjko, editera kernelparametrarna i grub och ta bort "quiet" och "splash"
<johanbr> så ska den spotta ut mer information...
<Zajjko> johanbr: Jäs, det är då jag får veta att den stannar på "Stopping System V..."
<Zajjko> Utan det får jag bara splash-screen och sen blank skärm med blinkande markör
<johanbr> aha :)
<johanbr> vad är det sista som syns i syslog?
<Zajjko> johanbr: kan inte göra en tail på den. Är den flyttad i 11.04?
<johanbr> ska finnas i /var/log/syslog, som vanligt
<coobra> ja blir fan arg
<coobra> hahaha
<salmiak> vad händer om Mandrew helt avinstallerar nvidia-current paketet (tillexempel kryssar bort i Synapticpakethanteraren), återgår ubuntu till den vanliga grafikdrivrutinen då?
<salmiak> eller är jag helt fel ute som tycker så?
<Mandrew> nä du är helt rätt ute, det har jag gjort så jag har kommit in i systemet igen :D
<coobra> min CD brännare är borked
<coobra> :(
<coobra> fan ska ALLT gå sönder för
<coobra> så elakt
<haffe> Gud hatar dig.
<Zajjko> johanbr: Vet inte riktigt vad jag ska kolla efter
<salmiak> coobra: fast är det verkligen en CD-brännare så kanske det är dags att uppgradera till dvd-brännare nu :-)
<Mandrew> salmiak, men d vore spännande o få den att lira mer dom drivisarna :)
<johanbr> Zajjko, det sista som syns från det boottillfället
<Zajjko> johanbr: Enda gången jag kommer åt syslog är om jag kör rescue-kernel och sen kör "resume normal boot", men då får jag ju en normal boot utan fel : )
<johanbr> kan du logga in via ssh efter den stannar?
<salmiak> Mandrew: du kanske kan testa dra hem nyaste drivrutiner direkt från nvidias websidor kanske, inget jag prova dock
<johanbr> Zajjko, ja, men syslog finns ju kvar efter reboot
 * salmiak går och fikar
<Mandrew> brukar dom vara från source eller kör dom med deb?
<Zajjko> johanbr: Inte testat att ssh:a in efter halt men kan ju göra ett försök
<spacebug-> men skit då. Köpte en scanner som ska funka men jag får inte igånd den :(
<Mandrew> vet inte hur man kompilerar från source :S
<coobra> salmiak: tar vad jag hittar  :D
<Zajjko> johanbr: No dice. Inga uppenbara errors eller failures
<Zajjko> Absolut sista är att den räknar upp torrents till transmission-daemon
<Zajjko> vilket den även gör med recovery-kernel/resume normal boot
<johanbr> Zajjko, kan du logga in med ssh efter den hänger?
<johanbr> aha, såg det nu :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Mandrew> jag har tankat ner en .run fil och när jag väljer att öppna den i ternimalen så säger den att jag måste köra den som root hur gör jag det?
<amelia> Mandrew: sudo fil.run
<amelia> eller sudo ./fil.run blir det kanske..
<Mandrew> måste jag ha sökvägen oxå eller räcker det med namn?'
<Philip5> eller ibland sudo sh ./fil.run
<Mandrew> det är en nvidia drivis fil
<Philip5> sökväg om du inte står där den finns
<Philip5> Mandrew: då är det bättre att installera den som ett deb-paket
<Philip5> blir mindre strul vid uppdateringar av kärnan och beroenden till andra paket
<Mandrew> jag försökte följa denna men det gick inte riktigt:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<Mandrew> ok hur gör jag om den till .deb?
<Philip5> du hämtar en deb-fil för det är enklast
<Mandrew> fanns ingen sån på nvidias hemsida
<Philip5> om du kör ubuntu 11.04 så finns senaste nvidias drivis på min ppa som du kan hämta
<Philip5> finns på andra ppa:er också
<Mandrew> smutt, men funkar den på alla kort eller bara på den senaste?
<Philip5> finns förteckning där du laddade din fil på vilka kort som den stödjer
<Philip5> eller rättare sagt vilka versioner av nvidias kretsar
<Mandrew> ju men den som du har i din repo
<Mandrew> jo*
<Philip5> den stödjer vad som står på nvidias sajt
<Zajjko> För i helvete vad detta är störigt. Hade man i varje fall fått någon indikation på var det var fel. Testade att manuellt lägga till ServerName localhost i httpd.conf för att bli av med apache-errorn, men den stannar fortfarande efter att den laddat apache, vid "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<Mandrew> ok
<Philip5> Mandrew: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-275.09.07-driver.html
<Philip5> klicka där på fliken supported products
<Mandrew> ok den stöds
<Zajjko> Vad skiljer vanlig boot från "recovery/resume normal"?
<Philip5> kör man in den själv så måste man installera om den vid varje kernel update annars får man svartskärm eller en konsol när man startar om datorn med den
<Philip5> man får inte heller helt riktiga beroenden
<Mandrew> ~
<Mandrew> hur får jag in denna i texten ~?
<Mandrew> kan inte kopy klistra
<maxjezy> skriv?
<Philip5> alt gr + "
<Philip5> och sedan mellanslag
<Mandrew> funkar inte :(
<Philip5> tilde heter tecknet också :)
<Mandrew> fick inte jäkeln nu :)
<Mandrew> in*
<haffe> ~  ~ ~ 
<amelia> jaha, då var man ledig i tre dagar igen.
<Philip5> det är alltså " och inte "
<Philip5> pluttar för tyskt ü
<Philip5> bredvid å
<maxjezy> amelia: grattis!
<Mandrew> måste göra ngt fel, för jag skrev in detta https://launchpad.net/~philip5 men då är add sorce fortfarande otryckbar
<Philip5> som tecknet ~ sitter på tangenten
<maxjezy> jobbar ni inte midsommar?
<Markslap> Nepp
<amelia> maxjezy: nej.
<Philip5> Mandrew: ja du ska inte lägga till den adressen som källa
<Mandrew> aaaah ok, jag är inte hemma på detta :(
<Mandrew> inte ens snorkel håller mig flytande ;)
<Philip5> Mandrew: källan kan vara ppa:philip5/extra om du lägger till den i synaptic eller software manager
<maxjezy> Markslap: du med ledig?
<Mandrew> ok provar detta
<Philip5> Mandrew: eller sudo apt-add-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<Markslap> maxjezy: Japp
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> ska du hem?
<Philip5> Markslap: hem för lite sånt här kanske?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I5BGsK5ZAU
<Markslap> maxjezy: Jag är hemma. :o
<Markslap> Bor ju i Sverige igen.
<Philip5> där ser man
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> när hände detta?
<maxjezy> fick du inte jobba kvar?
<Philip5> då blir det sånt där imorgon då
<Markslap> Slutet av maj.
<Markslap> Blev erbjuden jobb av min fd. arbetsgivare i Sverige.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ jag kom tillbaka.
<Mandrew> Philip5, vad heter din repo när den poppar upp i software center?
<Philip5> Markslap: alla bara rycker i dig och kastar pengar på dig för att du ska komma och jobba för dem
<Markslap> SÃ¥ nu sitter jag hos Tieto som en konsult. :)
<Markslap> Philip5: Om det vore så väl.
<Philip5> Mandrew: den heter inget alls utan det blir paket som alla andra. den kommer däremot finnas som en källa bland de andra i software center om du lagt till den
<Markslap> Tjänar mer än i Sverige, roligare position och mycket bättre företag.
<spacebug-> skumt, det krockar om jag har både scannern och externa usb-disken i samtidigt
<Mandrew> Philip5, du får hjälpa mig som om jag var lite hjärnskadad när det kommer till d vi just gjorde ;)
<maxjezy> Mandrew: låt Philip5 fjärrstyra din dator :)
<Mandrew> haha ja d skulle vara ngt ;)
<maxjezy> annars kan jag :)
<Philip5> Mandrew: om du har lagt till ppan så måste du köra en update/reload av källor
<Philip5> sedan kommer nvidia dyka upp som en uppdatering
<Philip5> och säkert några andra paket också om du vill ha även dem
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast du kör väl redan paket från mig och vet hur jag brukar gå in och läsa din epost ;)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> tackar föresten
<maxjezy> jag har själv inte haft tid med det
<maxjezy> där dog hans dator
<maxjezy> livsfarlig ppa det där!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kanske skulle uppdatera blender
<maxjezy> låter som en aldeles förträfflig ide
<maxjezy> jag kör 2.571 nu
<Philip5> blir nu 2.58.0
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> bara 0.02 kvar!!
<maxjezy> känns så lite när man ser det så
<maxjezy> 2.6 kommer nog ha den mest exclusive splashscreen ever
<Philip5> fast det roligaste brukar ju vara att se vad de satt in för ny splashbild :D
<johanbr> Zajjko, funkar det om du stänger av apache?
<maxjezy> Philip5: helt klart!!
<maxjezy> jag gillar den här kameljointen som jag har nu
<Philip5> du kanske ska spara den då
<Philip5> Mandrew: går det bra?
<Mandrew> nja, börjar bli frustrerad
<Philip5> vad gör du?
<Mandrew> jag har en netbook som jag chattar med dig på och använder min iphone som modem, men någonstans blir det fel och jag försvinner it från xchat
<Mandrew> ut*
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<Philip5> trodde det blev strul med nvidiadrivisarna
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<johanbr> halvtaskig wifi-täckning i rummet jag är i nu...
<Mandrew> så jag vet inte vad som händer samt så att grafiken på den stationära som jag försöker ställa in graffekortet på är så jäkla dålig att jag knapp ser vad jag gör och börjafr få skallebank av detta :(
<Mandrew> Philip5, när jag öppnar software center på min ubuntu distro (pinguyOS) så har jag på vänster sida en jäkla massa förinstallerade ppa:s, det var därför jag frågade vad din hette när den blev installerad. så att jag kunde leta upp rätt ppa
<Philip5> aha, den borde heta philip5/extra
<Philip5> men vilken version av ubuntu baserar sig pinguyOS på då?
<Mandrew> den hitar jag inte men jag har en som heter extra iaf
<Mandrew> ubuntu 11.04
<Philip5> mina drivisar finns bara för natty
<Philip5> då borde den finnas där om du gjort rätt
<Mandrew> då har jag rätt grund iaf
<Mandrew> det är så man kan gråta Philip5 , det funkade till slut
<Philip5> Mandrew: fantastiskt... :)
<Philip5> Mandrew: men man bör boota om helt när du väl uppdaterat nvidias drivisar
<Mandrew> det är gjort
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> och du fick uppdatering av nvidia settings också antar jag
<Mandrew> fick nästan ett mentalt sammanbrott när den efter kernel valet tappade signalen
<Mandrew> men den bara lekte med mina känslor lite hehe
<Mandrew> Philip5,  nvidias settings?
<Mandrew> finns det en speciel panel installerad nu?
<Mandrew> eller en inställning grej för kortet?
<maxjezy> kolla i system
<maxjezy> där ska de finnas
<Mandrew> maxjezy, jag har mint meny så jag har det inte riktigt som på ubuntu classic
<maxjezy> jag med
<maxjezy> mint dvs
<larsemil> unity <3
<Mandrew> pinguyOS <3
<Philip5> Mandrew: man kan köra med ett konfigverktyg från nvidia ja
<Mandrew> så har ser det ut hos mig: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/e4lruuzq/Workspace1_001.png
<Philip5> ok
<Mandrew> ok heter det verktyget något speciellt
<Philip5> ja nvidia x server settings :)
<Mandrew> den hittar jag inte
<Philip5> du måste installera den
<Mandrew> är det version 185 jag skulle ha installerat?
<Philip5> Mandrew: nu vet jag hur nya splashbilden ser ut iaf :)
<Philip5> varför skulle du det?
<haffe> Här händer det mycket.
<Mandrew> jag vet inte ;) sitter o höftar nu
<Philip5> nvidia-settings heter paketet med det i
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu vet jag hur nya splashbilden ser ut iaf :)
<haffe> Vad tror vi?
<Philip5> så skulle det stå :)
<haffe> KOmmer det att regna imorgon?
<Philip5> skulle inte bli något direkt regn här i uppsala imorgon iaf
<cahoot> http://www.yr.no/
<haffe> Vi får se morgon.
<Mandrew> Philip5, när jag söker i din ppa på nvidia så får jag upp fler filer än en, vilken skulle jag ha installerat?
<Philip5> nvidia-current
<Philip5> och nvidia-settings om du vill ha dem också
<Philip5> de andra versions-namns-paketen är bara dummy transisional packages
<Mandrew> nvidia current installerade jag sen det enda som jag ser med någon form av inställnings möjligheter i fil namnet är: tool of configuring the nvidia graphic driver, och den är installerad
<Philip5> vilken version av nvidia-current fick du då?
<Mandrew> 275.09.07
<Philip5> så ska du ha en som heter nvidia-settings också om du söker med rätt stavning
<Philip5> maxjezy: laddade upp senaste yafaray addon för blender 2.58 också :)
<Mandrew> den finns installerad i software center men kn dock inte hitta den i menyn
<Philip5> i kde finns den i menyn under settings
<Mandrew> kan jag stata den med terminalen på något sätt?
<Mandrew> ok
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> nvidia-settings
<Mandrew> hur startar jag den via terminalen?
<Philip5> du skriver det i terminalen
<Mandrew> jag kan inte sånna grejer ;)
<Mandrew> hur ska jag skriva
<Philip5> nvidia-settings
<Mandrew> behöver jag skriva run nvidia-settings eller liknande?
<Philip5> nej bra det och sedan enter
<Philip5> förutsätter att det är installerat förstås
<Mandrew> den startade när jag skrev så
<Mandrew> men den säger att jag inte har nvidia x driver instalerad
<Philip5> då har du kanske inte det
<Philip5> eller har dem inte aktiva
<Mandrew> den vill att jag ska köra nvidia-xconfig i termianlen som sudo
<Mandrew> jag har provat med sudo och sudo run nvidia-xconfig men den vill inget av det
<Mandrew> Philip5, hur ska jag skriva för att få det rätt?
<Philip5> om du har installerat nvidia-current så borde den lägga till drivisarna vid uppstart. det gör den iaf i ubuntu
<Philip5> skulle vara om din version gör att man måste aktivera dem sedan på något sätt
<Philip5> du har ju någon specialdist så jag vet inte med den
<Mandrew> men i terminalen borde det ju vara samma
<Philip5> jo men den kanske lägger till det automatiska olika
<Mandrew> jo men när jag skriver nvidia-settings i terminalen så startar iaf programmet och ber mig att run nvidia-xconfig som sudo. hur gör man detta
<haffe> Mandrew: starta med sudo nvidia-xconfig
<realubot> Mandrew: Eller gksudo nvidia-settings
<Squarism> Philip5, När ska vi lira då!? =D
<haffe> Coh?
<Philip5> company of heroes
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Jag vet vad det är
<haffe> Jag undrade om det var det ni skulle spela.
<realubot> Någon som vet om det är olika serienycklar på Windows XP sv och eng version? Fungerar en serienyckel för Win XP sv på en Win XP eng?
<amelia> realubot: ja och nej.
<realubot> amelia: Vad betyder det?
<Philip5> haffe: ja
<haffe> Ok.
<realubot> Varför hjälper ni mig inte? Jag ska ta bort Ubuntu och installera Windows XP. Nu har ni chansen att bli av med mig. Jag behöver bara hjälp med vilken serienyckel jag måste använda.
<haffe> Hoppas ni får kul.
<Philip5> realubot: fråga i #windows
<realubot> Philip5: Jag använder Ubuntu så jag tycker att frågan hör hemma här.
<Philip5> men inte vi
<realubot> Det lutar mot att jag får ha kvar Ubuntu då och stanna i kanalen...
 * realubot försöker radera Ubuntu från hårddisken.
<realubot> Ubuntu har växt fast på min hårddisk. Det går inte att ta bort!
<CasperN> använd hammare
 * realubot bankar sönder hårddisken med en hammare.
<realubot> Det hjälper inte. Hårddisken reparerar sig själv. Ubuntu regenererar hårddisken!
<CasperN> låter faligt det där ubuntu
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, men om du har installerat det så är det kört. Då har du det redan.
<CasperN> bäst att man startar en kampanj där man varnar folk för fri mjukvara
<realubot> CasperN: Du har drabbats av Ubuntu!
<CasperN> jag lovar, jag vet inget om det, det var inte jag!
<realubot> Fri mjukvara är så fri att den gör som den vill. Om den vill vara installerad så är den det.
<CasperN> felet är att ios inte finns till pc
<realubot> Ja, eller Symbian.
<realubot> Och vart tog Commodore 64s smarta OS vägen? Det enda Os jag har använt där det hur smidigt som helst gick att växla mellan bandstation och diskettstation.
<realubot> Hur gör man för att montera ett kassettband i Ubuntu?
<realubot> mount -untrassel /dev/dubbeldeckare /media/kassettband
<realubot> Det var värst vad kanalen var seg ikväll.
<realubot> Vad gör alla? Det är inte midsommar idag.
<CasperN> kan väl supa för det?
<realubot> Mm. Dock hindrar inte det från att vara här.
<Philip5> någon här som gillar stark mat och är sugen på att äta sådan här chillikorv? :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYcLZdxwg1o
<Squarism> haha
<Squarism> såg den
<Philip5> hehe, lite lustigt
<Squarism> verkar inte riktigt hälsosamt
<Philip5> undrar hur många som provat att käka den på fyllan
<Squarism> hörde ngt om 200 pers
<CasperN> fjollträsk...
<Haffe> I norrland, där äter de lavan direkt.
<Philip5> Squarism: tror du det svider lite i stjärten när man går på toa dagen efter?!? :P
<CasperN> stockholmare är väl vana att ha udda saker i röven, så det är nog ingen märkvärdig grej?
<Philip5> hehe
<EAG_> chilikorv i rumpan är väl inget udda?
<CasperN> tack lov att det finns capsaicin kristaller så man slipper äta utspädda chilifrukter
<EAG> tur att sthlm visar vägen.. annars hade världen varit ett tomt, tråkigt och oskönt ställe
<EAG> jag blev anklagad för att vara stockholmare idag (i norrland) trots att jag bor i uppsala... *suck*
<CasperN> visar vägen? varnande exempel är mer passande
<EAG> homofoba tendenser leder inte till nått gott
<EAG> chilikorv == njutning
<CasperN> jag har inget imot bögar, bara stockholmare
<EAG> vad tråkigt
<EAG> då uppstår det en inre konflikt när du träffar på män från sthlm som är bögar? :)
<EAG> det är ungefär som KDE och linux
<Philip5> heja kde!
<CasperN> nja en stockholmare är en stockholmare oavsett sexuell läggning, inte sant? eller menar du att man skiljer på dessa grupper i Stockholm?
<CasperN> hört att de kör gatlopp med bögarna i Stockholm
<CasperN> barbariskt!
<Haffe> Stockholm stockholm.
<Haffe> Guds utvalda stad.
<EAG> urb urbis
<EAG> fantastisk stad i jämförelse med Kalix
<Haffe> Jag har ingen aning.
<Haffe> Jag har ingen åsikt i frågan faktiskt.
<EAG> du kan lita på mig Haffe
<D0minat0r> Kalix är ingen stad...
<D0minat0r> ...samhälle
<Haffe> Porjus?
<EAG> det är ju bara en kraftstation (typ..)
<D0minat0r> hehe
<Squarism> Philip5, så hur va COH lusten? Stängde av datorn sist jag fråga
<SPYWARE> hej, jag söker ett repository med ipv6 stöd, just nu får jag W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 2a02:750:7::cf 80]
<SPYWARE> finns det något i sverige?
<dataviruset> jag har kompilerat en nätverksdrivrutin (velocityglan) till min ubuntu server 10.04 med make och sudo make install, hur aktiverar jag den? samt, hur inaktiverar jag den gamla via_velocity som inte fungerar?
<dataviruset> eller kärnmodul kanske är mer korrekt uttryckt? :p
<arand> modprobe normalt sett...
<dataviruset> oskar@delta:~$ sudo modprobe -r via_velocity FATAL: Module via_velocity not found.
<dataviruset> likadant om jag testar med via-velocity och viavelocity, hmm,
<dataviruset> lsmod visar via_velocity           30774  0
<kodapa> $$$
<EAG> herregud... aftonbladet.se måste ju vara perfekt för överklockare att stresstesta sina datorer med
<EAG> vad fan är det för skit som är i bakgrunden på den siten
<BratAnon> hur börjar jag läsa en fil från slutat?
<BratAnon> slutet*
<rolfblidborg> Hej hej!
<rolfblidborg> Waat?
<rolfblidborg> ingen 00-dans?
<spacebug-> <- glad!
<Philip5> nä x_link har blivit så slapp på senare tid
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du byggt blender?
<Philip5> ja
 * spacebug- fick igång sin scanner nu ihop med sin externa usb-disk. Problemet va att när jag satte i scannern så fick virtualbox scannern :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: aha, oj... hade visst gjort en grej där
<maxjezy> ja, hittar ingen nyare version nu iaf
<Philip5> nä jag såg att den låg på hold
<Philip5> fixade den nu så den ska bara byggas
<Philip5> laddade upp att den skulle byggas mot ett paket som jag bara har själv och som inte finns på ppan så den hamnade på hold
<coobra> fuck you all sova
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: nu går du bums och lägger dig
<Philip5> du ska vara utvilad för allt party imorgon
<amelia> Philip5: vilket party?
<amelia> :P
<Philip5> jaha du tänker så... hela ditt liv är ett stort party så det är svårt att hålla isär dem
<amelia> haha
<amelia> jag tänkte mest att ingen bjuder mig på midsommarfest..
<spacebug-> lol
<Philip5> amelia: nämen
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> trodde inbjudnignarna stod som spön i backen men alla kanske tror att du redan är upptagen
<amelia> Philip5: nej, de gör ju inte det. de antar väl att jag är upptagen med datorerna som vanligt..
<amelia> ligger väl något i det iofs. är ju hellre hemma och leker med datans än tittar på fulla människor som beter sig konstigt.
<Philip5> du får titta på bamsefar imorgon istället
<amelia> jo, det är ju klart
<maxjezy> amelia: ni får komma till oss på parmiddag om ni vill
<maxjezy> knytkalas!!
<maxjezy> ta gärna med lite vin
<maxjezy> vi fixar potatisen
<maxjezy> och bacon
<maxjezy> Philip5: kom du med
<maxjezy> du kan ta med dig dagon_ som partner
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu är blender 2.58 klar för i386 men inte för amd64
<Philip5> vet inte om den väntar med att finnas för apt förrän båda är klara
<Philip5> du kan hämta den manuellt om du har bråttom:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra/+files/blender25_2.58.0%7Esvn37756-natty%7Eppa2_i386.deb
<Philip5> du kanske måste köra med den här adressen: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra/+files/blender25_2.58.0%7Esvn37756-natty%7Eppa2_i386.deb
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag la till en annan ppa
<maxjezy> kan jag ta bort den nu?
<maxjezy> vad händer då?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<maxjezy> för blendern
<maxjezy> jag vill ju inte ha andra ppa:er
<Philip5> är du otrogen min ppa??
<maxjezy> japp :)
<maxjezy> ja ville titta lite bara
<maxjezy> se men inte röra typ
<maxjezy> hoppas du inte blir svartsjuk och att det förstör vår tajta relation
<Philip5> jooo... buuhuuuu
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-24
<amelia> maxjezy: haha, smart där. du föreslår att vi som inte dricker alkohol ska ta med vin? :P
<Philip5> precis
<maxjezy> amelia: det är väl en fin shhäääst
<Philip5> vin är inte alkohol utan gudars tårar
<maxjezy> ǵäst?
<maxjezy> jag har bäddat rent i gästrummet iaf
<dataviruset> vad gör man om lsmod visar via_velocity och modprobe -r via_velocity inte funkar?
<dataviruset> "FATAL: Module via_velocity not found." och har även testat via-velocity.
<amelia> maxjezy: tack för inbjudan, men jag tror vi stannar hemma och tar det lugnt som vanligt. man får ju passa på att vila medan man kan.
<maxjezy> amelia: okej :(
<maxjezy> tjejen hade verkligen sett fram emot det
<amelia> :(
<maxjezy> hej grymskaft
<maxjezy> amelia: en annan gång kanske?
<amelia> maxjezy: jo kanske. om någon av oss har vägarna förbi den andres hood
<maxjezy> :P
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Hands up!
<realubot> Håll tassarna borta från Windows!
 * amelia överväger att sparka ut realubot igen, men nöjer sig med att skicka en faktura på dörren den här gången.
<realubot> Sparka ut realubot? Så gör man väl inte?
<amelia> det är precis vad man gör om realubot inte uppför sig.
<realubot> *gulp*
<dataviruset> haha
<spacebug-> ;)
<grymskaft> Hejsan...
<grymskaft> Har en fråga
<amelia> hej
<amelia> ok..
<Hejsan11> Hejsan alla! Jag undrar när jag skriver in  su fdisk -l i terminalen, hur vet jag vilket mitt USB minne är ?
<Hejsan11> Ser bara hårdisken...
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: bland annat på storleken
<grymskaft> När datorn uppdaterade senast så försvan mitt Unity skrivbord, hur får jag tillbaka det?
<Hejsan11> USB minnet är
<Hejsan11> 8GB och då står det /dev/sdb/
<Hejsan11> är det sdb som är korrekt då=
<spacebug-> skriv: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<Hejsan11> står 8011MB korrekt
<Hejsan11> gör det!
<spacebug-> kolla om ett namn som ditt minne har länkas till /dev/sdb
<grymskaft> Nu kör jag Ubuntu classic istället för Unity...
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: ok
<amelia> Hejsan11: högst troliget. annars kan du kolla vad disken heter med kommandot dmesg. den kommer synas där precis efter att du sätter i minnet.
<spacebug-> grymskaft: försvann hur menar du? Finns inte i listan när du loggar in?
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: USB Kingston -> SDB1
<Hejsan11> verka stämma
<Hejsan11> provar det också Amelia
<grymskaft> spacebug: Jag väljer Ubuntu som vanligt men när jag loggas in så är det Classic istället för Unity...
<Hejsan11> Amelia: Fick fram för mycket där :)
<Hejsan11> Spacebug:
<Hejsan11> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2011-06-24 01:29 usb-Kingston_DT_101_G2_000AEB91BD29BA71865A003C-0:0 -> ../../sdb lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-06-24 01:29 usb-Kingston_DT_101_G2_000AEB91BD29BA71865A003C-0:0-part1 -> ../../sdb1
<Hejsan11> ?
<Hejsan11> Två stycken
<amelia> Hejsan11: sdb är själva minnet och sdb1 är första partitionen på minnet
<spacebug-> nej den ena visar minnet och den andra första partitonen på minnet
<Hejsan11> Amelia: Om jag ska formatera minnet ska jag skriva sdb1?
<amelia> Hejsan11: japp
<Hejsan11> Tack ;)
<Hejsan11> Samt Spacebug
<Hejsan11> Når jag skriver in: Sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb1 står det = mkdosfs /dev/enhetsnamn
<Hejsan11> contains a mounted file system.
<Hejsan11> ?
<Hejsan11> Hur ska jag göra?
<BratAnon> är root automatiskt medlem i alla grupper?
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: ditt minne är redan monterat du behöver avmontera det först. Ligger det en ikon på skrivbordet så högerklicka och välj avmontera
<Hejsan11> och sen köra kommandot?
<amelia> BratAnon: nej
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: japp
<Hejsan11> Spacebugg: *TESTAR*
<Hejsan11> No such file or directory
<Hejsan11> står det
<BratAnon> amelia: Ok, jag har en mapp som www-data:www-data äger, och jag vill skapa en fil i den mappen, men det får jag inte, även som root säger den ifrån :(. Några ideér?
<amelia> BratAnon: vad exakt har du för rättigheter på katalogen? kan du köra en ls -l och klista in här?
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: när du kör kommandot igen?
<BratAnon> drwxr-xr-x  6 www-data www-data 4096 2011-06-24 01:54 features
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Japp, = Sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb1
<Hejsan11> testade även med sdb
<Hejsan11> gick inte heller
<Hejsan11> ska jag koppa in USB igen?
<amelia> BratAnon: och du får permission denied när du försöker skapa en fil där?
<Hejsan11> eller låta det vara?
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: du måste ha minnet i datorn men den ska inte va monterad
<Hejsan11> Spacecug: Den är monterad....
<Hejsan11> Sitter vid högra usb
<Hejsan11> ...
<Hejsan11> Finns ingen ikon på skrivbordet
<Hejsan11> matat ut den
<BratAnon> japp, får följande "-bash: test.txt: Åtkomst nekas" om jag kör "sudo > test.txt"
<BratAnon> amelia:
<spacebug-> om du skriver mount i terminalen ser du då /dev/sdb1 on <nånting här>
<Hejsan11> Spacebug:
<Hejsan11> a
<Hejsan11> Spacebug:
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<amelia> BratAnon: det verkar ju lite underligt..
<Hejsan11> Fick problem att kpiera in där
<Hejsan11> men inget om sdb1
<BratAnon> amelia: ja det tycekr jag också, root brukar ju få göra vad "den" vill..
<amelia> BratAnon: om du kör sudo su - så du blir root på riktigt. funkar det då?
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: ok. Ser du den med sudo fdisk -l  ?
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Ingen sdb1
<Hejsan11> prövar koppla ur den och koppla in sen matar ut och prövar
<Hejsan11> BRB
<BratAnon> amelia: hmm ja det verkar det som, men nu kan jag inte köra ll eller ls :S
<spacebug-> ta ur minnet och sätt i det igen
<realubot> Hejsan11: Öppna en terminal och skriv: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Hejsan11> tog ur den manuellt
<Hejsan11> men kirrar det kommandot i termnainelen
<amelia> BratAnon: uhm, det verkar ju riktigt skumt.
<spacebug-> du vill inte mata ut bara avmontera. realubots rad gör det jobbet i terminalen
<Hejsan11> ser
<Hejsan11> den
<Hejsan11> körde: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<BratAnon> amelia: rättaresagt, jag kan köra ls men får inget svar, och jag vet att det ligger annat i mappen..
<Hejsan11> och fungerade fungera
<Hejsan11> verkade*
<amelia> BratAnon: tanken med att köra sudo su - är att då får du alla environment-variabler från root och inte från din user, det kan göra skillnad för rättigheter ibland..
<amelia> BratAnon: du menar att den visar sig som tom?
<Hejsan11> den finns även i mount
<realubot> BratAnon: Du kan väl skapa en fil i katalogen med: sudo touch /var/www/test.txt
<BratAnon> amelia: typ, jag bruakr ju få upp "." och ".." som man kör ls på en tom mapp, men inte äns det syns nu
<amelia> BratAnon: och du är helt säker på att du är på rätt ställe? sudo su - gör ju så att du hamnar i /root/ d.v.s. root-användarens hemkatalog
<realubot> Där /var/www är sökvägen till din webbservers filer.
<spacebug-> BratAnon: du har inte på nått sätt fått den partionen mountad read-only?
<BratAnon> amelia: realubot: hold on, skall kolla så jag inte pratar i nattmössan..
<BratAnon> spacebug-: Nope sorry..
<spacebug-> ok
<realubot> Hejsan11: Om du kör: ls /dev/sd*
<realubot> Hejsan11: Så ska du se /dev/sdb1 även om du har kört umount /dev/sdb1
<BratAnon> amelia: spacebug-: realubot: Kanske skall tillägga att jag kör detta visa SSH från min (gud förbjude) windows burk.
<realubot> Hejsan11: Du avmonterar bara filsystemet på USB-minnet med umount. Ubuntu ser fortfarande hårdvaran, d.v.s. själva USB-minnet.
<Hejsan11> Realbut: gjorde det när jag snackade med Spacebug :)
<amelia> BratAnon: det ska inte spela någon som helst roll.
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: lyckas du formatera nu eller?
<realubot> BratAnon: Ja, det är skillnad.
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e03d70e4e2c8_Sk%E4rmbild.png
<Hejsan11> Är det rätt
<Hejsan11> ?
<BratAnon> amelia: Ah, om jag loggade in på nytt så ser jag filen =)
<amelia> BratAnon: men då är du vanlig användare igen, eller hur?
<realubot> BratAnon: Du kör suda kommandot från prompten när du är inne på servern eller?
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: det är det nog
<BratAnon> amelia: yes
<realubot> BratAnon: Ok, ser nu.
<amelia> BratAnon: och du har ingen apparmour eller selinux eller liknande igång?
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Varför står det datum och inte något i stilen " Lyckades"?
<realubot> Hejsan11: Vad försöker du göra?
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: ingen aning. Eller så va det redan det filsystemet på
<BratAnon> amelia: vet inte äns va det är :P
<Hejsan11> Realubot: Formatera
<Hejsan11> USB Minne
<realubot> Hejsan11: Om du ska formatera USB-minnet så kör: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Det var på FAT32:)
<amelia> BratAnon: ok.
<Hejsan11> realutbot: Vad skiljer sig: mkdosfs ifrån det du skriver?
<BratAnon> Skall försöka förklara vad det är jag egentligen vill göra..
<realubot> Hejsan11: Det brukar jag köra. mkdosfs vet jag inte.
<Hejsan11> Realutbot: Gör nu
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: samma sak
<Hejsan11> Spacebug:
<Hejsan11> realutbot:
<Hejsan11> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<Hejsan11> står det :)
<Hejsan11> NÃ¥got fel?
<spacebug-> mkfs.vfat är en länk till mkdosfs
<realubot> Hejsan11: Det är samma program ser jag nu.
<spacebug-> samma program men när det startas med mkfs.vfat så gör det lite andra standard inställningar
<spacebug-> mycket sånt i linux
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: VIlekt filformat är det nu?
<Hejsan11> Fat32?
<realubot> Hejsan11: Det är nog bara det att du slipper använda options för att precisera vilket filsystem du ska ha eller något.
<Hejsan11> exfat går ej i Linux
<realubot> Som spacebug- sa. Lite olika inställningar.
<Hejsan11> realutbot: Så jag kan överföra 4GB filmer och mer utan problem?
<BratAnon> Jag har apache installerat på min ubuntu-maskin och jag har en mapp som jag delar med SAMBA (var/www), så jag kommer åt filerna från min windown burk. Alla filer som kommer in dit tvingar jag till www-data:www-data för att det var massa problem annars. Nu vill jag göra en diff på en fil med git, alltså köra "git diff > lalala.patch" men får inte tillåtelse. Så jag gjorde ett
<BratAnon> alias för git som är "sudo -u www-data git" och trodde det skulle funka.
<spacebug-> vad ska du ha minnet till?
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Installera Kubuntu sen som lagring
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: med vfat kan du max ha filer på 4GB
<amelia> BratAnon: aha, då kan problemet ligga på din windows-burk..
<Hejsan11> Spacebug:.... Finns det något filformat man kan ha i Linux som pallar mer än 4GB spärren?
<spacebug-> men utan vfat så funkar inte minnet i windows tex om du ska hem till windows-vänner och kopiera filer
<realubot> Hejsan11: Ok, ska du överföra mellan två datorer? Det går ju via nätverkskabel också. Lite krångligare men mycket smidigare om du ska föra över många filmer.
<amelia> BratAnon: om katalogen features ligger i /var/www/ vilket jag antar.
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: ext{2-4}
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: ext{2-4}
<spacebug-> oj två gånger
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Hur kör jag det kommandot och formaterar med det?
<BratAnon> amelia: aha.. ja den ligger i några kataloger längre ner iofs. /var/www/drupal_profile/profile/lp/modules/feautes
<realubot> Hejsan11: NTFS
<spacebug-> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1    (du måste avmontera det först igen då om det är monterat)
<realubot> Klarar ju mer än 4GB och Ubuntu klarar att läsa NFTS.
<BratAnon> amelia: men när de inte funka i den mappen gick jag och prova rätt i www mappen
<amelia> BratAnon: har användaren som monterar samba-sharet tillåtelse att skriva i den katalogen när den ligger på windows-maskinen?
<spacebug-> men skriva funkar väl 'sådär' med NTFS och linux?
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Jag märkte det för några dagar sen där min externa kunde kopplas direkt
<realubot> Hejsan11: Ska du använda minnet i Windows eller bara på Ubuntu-datorer?
<Hejsan11> kör kommandot i terminal & återkommer
<Hejsan11> realubot: BÃ¥da
<BratAnon> amelia: Kanske missförstår nu, men filerna ligger på ubuntu.maskinen och jag delar den mappen så jag kommer åt dem via windows
<Hejsan11> realubot: Passar ext4 då?
<realubot> Hejsan11: Då ska du inte använda ext4-filsystem för det klarar inte Windows att läsa.
<amelia> BratAnon: ah, på andra hållet alltså. får skylla på att klockan är halv tre på natten.. :P
<spacebug-> som sagt, beror på vad du ska ha det till
<realubot> Hejsan11: Du ska använda NTFS.
<realubot> Hejsan11: Hur stort är minnet, 4GB?
<BratAnon> amelia: JAg är tackas för all hjälp ändå =)
<realubot> *är
<Hejsan11> realubot: 8GB
<realubot> Ja, jag menade det.
<realubot> Hejsan11: Använd NTFS.
<spacebug-> men då kommer du inte kunna skriva till det i linux eller?
<Hejsan11> realubot: Jag har alltid gillat NTFS men går det med Linux?
<Hejsan11> verkar gå att l
<amelia> BratAnon: då ligger ju problemet på ett eller annat sätt i rättigheterna på linuxburken.. frågan är bara hur.
<Hejsan11> läsaÄ
<realubot> Hejsan11: Linux läser NTFS ja.
<BratAnon> amelia: Det som jag först trodde det var var att root kanske måste finnas med i www-data gruppen, men så kanske det inte är?
<amelia> BratAnon: det ska inte behövas.
<Hejsan11> realubot: Kan jag köra kommandot i termnaineln?
<Hejsan11> realubot: Stödjer Linux det?
<amelia> BratAnon: men om du gör samma sak i /var/www/ d.v.s. kör sudo > test.txt, fungerar det?
<realubot> Hejsan11: Du kan göra det med gparted.
<Hejsan11> realubot: Såg det programmet på YouTube, men går det inte göra manuellt?
<BratAnon> amelia, nope, samma fel.
<realubot> Hejsan11: Om du använder programmet gparted så kan du formatera minnet till NTFS.
<Hejsan11> Vill lära mig mer
<BratAnon> amelia: MEN, om jag kör sudo mkdir test2 funkar det
<Hejsan11> via kommandon
<realubot> Hejsan11: Manuellt? Vad menar du med manuellt?
<Hejsan11> realubot: Skriva in det i terminalen :)
<amelia> BratAnon: ok.. så du kan skapa kataloger, men inte filer..
<BratAnon> amelia: verkar som det ja.. underligt
<realubot> Hejsan11: Jo det går. Det heter väl parted då.
<Hejsan11> realubot: G-Parted är GUI så det är användarvänligt, vill lära mig kommandon :)
<Hejsan11> Ska googla
<realubot> Hejsan11: man parted
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du manual-sidan.
<BratAnon> amelia: Om jag kör "sudo touch blablabla" så funkar det också.. nu börjar det bli riktigt underligt
<Hejsan11> Haha kom fram till en konstig meny ska kolla vidare ;)
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: verkar som det kommit en bit sen jag läste om ntfs och linux men du ska nog mounta med ntfs-3g som filsystem
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Jag kollar in YouTube & google
<realubot> Hejsan11: Tror inte parted klarar att skapa NTFS dock, bara "detect".
<Hejsan11> realubot: Säker? :O
<amelia> BratAnon: och det fungerar i features-katalogen också?
<realubot> Hejsan11: Nja, inte helt.
<BratAnon> amelia: skall kolla..
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: *TESTAR*
<BratAnon> amelia: Japp.. funkar med touch där också, men inte >
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Den arbetar
<amelia> BratAnon: ok, då är det inte ett rättighetsproblem per se..
<Hejsan11> Spacebug: Säger när den är klar :)O
<amelia> BratAnon: så, till det faktiskt problemet. du kan inte skriva dit om du kör sudo -u www-data-git eller hur var det?
<BratAnon> amelia: ja, "sudo -u www-data git diff > test.patch" blir väl hela kommendot.
<realubot> mkfs.ntfs var ju smidigt. :)
<amelia> ah, jag är inte så hemma på git.. men det verkar rimligt.
<BratAnon> provade att stänga ner samba nu också, men det hjälpte inte heller :(
<BratAnon> amelia: git spelar mindre roll egentligen nu, det är mest att jag inte ens kan skapa filer som root med ">"
<realubot> BratAnon: Vad skrev du? sudo > test.txt?
<BratAnon> realubot: ja
<realubot> BratAnon: Vad är det för konstigt kommanfo?
<amelia> BratAnon: nej, det verkar lite märkligt... uppenbarligen får du inte skapa en fil med data från stdout.
<amelia> BratAnon: om du kör sudo echo "test" > test.txt funkar inte det heller?
<Hejsan11> realubot: Kan du alla kommandon i huvudet? De enda jag lärt mig nu är sudo, apt-get install
<Hejsan11> ...
<realubot> BratAnon: sudo ´echo "Hello" > test.txt´ kanske?
<BratAnon> amelia: får "-bash: test.txt: Åtkomst nekas" då
<amelia> BratAnon: hmm
<realubot> BratAnon: Men det kanske ska vara något annat tecken än ´.
<BratAnon> amelia: realubot: varför säger den "-bash:" före?
<realubot> Hejsan11: Nej, jag satt och läste man-sidorna om mkdosfs nyss och jag har aldrig använt mkfs.ntfs innan.
<amelia> BratAnon: för att skalet heter bash
<BratAnon> amelia: ok
<Hejsan11> Realubot: Haha okej, verkar vara svårare för nördarna som sitter inne i conslo verisonen av Linux, jag meddlelar när den har jobbat klart
<realubot> BratAnon: Testa: 'sudo echo "hello" > test.txt'
<amelia> hmm, nu skulle jag vilja ha en ubuntu-burk, det där verkar knepigt värre..
<BratAnon> realubot: med "  '  " också?
<realubot> BratAnon: Det var bara en tanke.
<BratAnon> realubot: nja, den får inget fel iaf, men ingen fil skapas
<realubot> BratAnon: med ' och " ja.
<dataviruset> tee
<amelia> BratAnon: aaaahh. sudo sh -c '> test.txt' <- det borde funka
<realubot> BratAnon: Testa detta då: sudo | tee test.txt
<Hejsan11> realubot:
<Hejsan11> spacebug:
<Hejsan11> mkntfs completed successfully. Have a nice day.
<Hejsan11> :D
<Hejsan11> Haha tack för hjälpen ska installera nu Kubuntu :)
<BratAnon> amelia: -bash: -: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<BratAnon> ah vänta
<dataviruset> echo hej! | sudo tee /dev/amelia :D
<BratAnon> amelia: JAPP! det funka
<amelia> BratAnon: vill du veta varför också?
<BratAnon> amelia: Självklart.
<amelia> BratAnon: > är en funktion i shellet (bash) och för att du ska få köra den funktionen med rättigheterna från sudo så måste du få sudo att starta ett shell åt dig. därav sh -c 'kommando'
<realubot> Mm, men jag tror dataviruset tips fungerar också.
<BratAnon> realubot: provade med det sista du sa, men det funkar inte..
<realubot> echo "hello" | sudo tee test.txt
<dataviruset> det bör funka
<realubot> testa det då
<amelia> BratAnon: och det förklarar också varför det funkade med touch men inte med > för touch är ett kommando och inte en funktion i shellet.
<BratAnon> amelia: Så jag behöver alltså köra det långa då?
<dataviruset> amelia: hej
<amelia> BratAnon: jo. :(
<amelia> hej dataviruset
<dataviruset> :)
<BratAnon> amelia: Kan man göra nått alias för det tror du?
<realubot> Hejsan11: Terminal-kommandon är supersmidiga när man har koll på hur man ska skriva. I början är det svårare.
<Hejsan11> realubot: har ett annan prob lem
<BratAnon> realubot: jo tack, det kan jag intyga =)
<Hejsan11> brb
<Hejsan11> realubot:
<realubot> Mm?
<Hejsan11> Trots allt måste jag ha den som FAT32 för att
<Hejsan11> göra boot
<Hejsan11> ska ju installera Kubuntu
<amelia> BratAnon: det kan du säker typ alias mygitdiff=`sudo -u www-data sh -c 'git diff > ` kanske kan funka
<Hejsan11> realubot: aja får formatera till fat32 sen byta till NTFS när jag är klar
<amelia> BratAnon: och så kör du mygitdiff test.patch
<Hejsan11> realubot: mkfs.fat32 /dev/sdb1 är det rätt?
<BratAnon> amelia: Yes det funkar att skriva det iaf.
<amelia> BratAnon: gött
<realubot> BratAnon: alias sillyname='echo "$1" | sudo tee $2'
<realubot> kanske fungerar
<realubot> BratAnon: Så kör du det med: sillyname "$1" $2
<spacebug-> Hejsan11: använd "startup disk creator" om du ska göra ett bootbart kubuntu-minne
<realubot> Eller något
<Hejsan11> spacebug: Använder Unbootin men ska kolla
<BratAnon> amelia: underligt att det funkar med "> test.txt" som jag står i min home katalog..
<realubot> Hejsan11: Vad gör du nu? Du har ju precis skapat ett NFTS-filsystem på minnet?
<Hejsan11> realubot: mhmm men måste använda FAT32 enligt programmet för att göra en boot
<BratAnon> amelia: Ja, i vilket fall, 1000 tack!!!! Nu funkar det iaf så jag är nöjd.
<BratAnon> realubot: Tack till dig med.
<realubot> Hejsan11: Jag trodde du skulle ha det till att föra över filmer? :S
<realubot> BratAnon: Aja, mina tips är inte 100%.
<Hejsan11> realubot: Jo men vill installera Kubuntu nu, ska senare göra om det till NTFS
<BratAnon> realubot: men 100% bättre än inga. =)
<realubot> BratAnon: ;)
<realubot> Du får fila på ett bra alias.
<BratAnon> realubot: gör det nu =)
<realubot> Hejsan11: Aha, ok, kör: umount /dev/sdb1
<realubot> Hejsan11: Därefter kör du: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<amelia> BratAnon: det är lugnt. kul att det funkar och lycka till med drupal-lekandet. :)
<realubot> Hejsan11: Sedan ska det fungera att skapa bootbart USB-minne med Unetbootin eller Startup Disk Creator.
<BratAnon> amelia: Tack..
<Hejsan11> tack realubot
<amelia> BratAnon: det är inte så konstigt. i din hemkatalog behöver du inte köra sudo och därför inte heller få ett nytt shell för användaren som kör sudo
<realubot> Hejsan11: När du är klar med installationen av Kubuntu så kör du: sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<amelia> s/som kör sudo/som du sudo:ar till/
<realubot> Hejsan11: Så ska du få NTFS på minnet igen.
<realubot> BratAnon: Testade du inte att göra dig till root innan?
 * spacebug- kör alltid sudo -i
<realubot> BratAnon: sudo -i
<BratAnon> med sudo su ?
<spacebug-> eller ja oftast. Har en sån tab i terminal
<amelia> spacebug-: ah
<realubot> Precis.
<BratAnon> realubot: Jo..
<spacebug-> sudo -i gör att du blir root, inte bara kör ett kommando
<realubot> Mm
<dataviruset> bara jag som kör sudo su?
<BratAnon> realubot: det funkade men efter jag kör det så fick jag inget annat att funka. ls gav inget alls.. osv.
<realubot> BratAnon: Men det är inte säker du får det om du har permit root-login no i sshd.conf-filen.
<BratAnon> realubot: Sant.. och det har jag
<spacebug-> sen har jag ändrat en rad i /etc/sudoers (med kommandot visudo som root):   "Defaults        env_reset,timestamp_timeout=0"
<realubot> BratAnon: Fick du verkligen bli root när du körd sudo -i då?
<BratAnon> realubot: fast filen skapades ju.. aaah förvirringen i mitt huvud är total
<BratAnon> realubot: körde inte -i utan "sudo su"
<realubot> BratAnon: jaha, men sedan fick du inte köra ls? :S
<BratAnon> realubot: jo jag fick men fick inget tillbaka.. bara nästa rad med nytt kommando
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan sudo su och sudo -i? :S
<realubot> BratAnon: Ok, jag vet inte.
<Hund> realubot: man
<spacebug-> -i läser .profile mm
<realubot> Hund: fusk ju
<spacebug-> 'sudo su -' kan nog bli samam sak typ
<realubot> Jaha.
<spacebug-> sätter du ett pass på root med passwd så kan du även sen bara göra 'su -' men att ha ett lösenord som root är väl inte så bra kanske. En sak som va förvirrande för mig när jag gick över från slackware
<spacebug-> med sudo så loggas ju allt, eller kan göras loggbart iaf
<Hund> Någon som är lite kunnig med WP här? Jag har ett problem med min WP installation, jag kan inte ladda upp bilder?
<amelia> Hund: fel rättigheter på upload-katalogen.
<Hund> amelia: Det var det första jag kollade.
<Hund> :)
<amelia> Hund: och loggarna säger?
<Hund> amelia: Bra fråga. Ska kolla.
<BratAnon> Hund: Kan inget om WP, men har du kollat så att mappen har 755 ? Har för mig det är det files mappar brukar ha
<BratAnon> Hund: Gå över till Drupal annars, fint vet du ;)
<Hund> amelia: "PHP Warning:  in_array() expects parameter 2 to be array, null given in /home/hund/projects/blogg/wp-includes/query.php on line 2399, referer: http://www.lathund.nu/wp-admin/media-new.php"
<Hund> BratAnon: Jag har använt WP sedan 06/07 och har inga planer på att byta. :P
<BratAnon> Hund: Andra variablen i din in_array är ingen array..
<Hund> BratAnon: Och det säger mig inte mkt. :P
<BratAnon> Hund: Kan du se va den variabel heter? Det kanske inte hjälper så mycket men ändå.
<BratAnon> Hund: Eller om du kan se vad functionen heter som rad 2399 ligger i. Så kan man få en indikation på vad det är den gör.
<Hund> BratAnon: Ska kika. :P
<BratAnon> amelia: Just att hjälpa mig med aliaset? Får det inte att rulla.. kör nu alias gitdiff="sudo -u www-data sh -c 'git diff > '" och får "test.patch: 1: Syntax error: end of file unexpected" om jag kör gitdiff test.patch
<Hund> BratAnon: http://pastebin.com/HrYJT842 Verkade inte alls så intressant, det där är rad 2399 och frammåt.
<BratAnon> Hund: Nej det kan det inte vara, det skall finnas nått med "in_array" på rad 2399
<BratAnon> Hund: kollade du i /home/hund/projects/blogg/wp-includes/query.php ?
<Hund> BratAnon: Japp
<BratAnon> Hund: Hmm skumt. För felmeddelandt säger att på rad 2399 i den filen skall det finnas en "in_array($foo, $bar)" där $bar inte är en array.
<Hund> BratAnon: Du kan få se skärmskott om du vill? :P
<BratAnon> Hund: Nja, det behövs inte, men har du en länk där jag kan ladda ner samma version av WP som du kör?
<Hund> BratAnon: http://wordpress.org/ Jag kör med 3.1.3.
<BratAnon> Hund: Ah, om du tittar 10 rader nedanför det du skicka till mig så ser du "if ( in_array( $status, $q_status ) ) {"
<Hund> BratAnon: BratAnon Den finns på rad 2424 för mig. :P
<BratAnon> Hund: Kör du den svenska versionen?
<Hund> Japp
<BratAnon> Hund:eller det borde inte spela någon roll, PHP parsen säger ju 2399 så det måste vara din editor eller likande
<BratAnon> Hund: av ren nyfikenhet, vilket editor kör du med?
<Hund> BratAnon: Nano.
<BratAnon> Hund: Kodar du PHP i nano? =)
<Hund> BratAnon: Jag har läst PHP i typ 2 timmar, så jag kan inte påstå att jag är ngn expert på det. :P
<BratAnon> Hund: aight..
<Hund> BratAnon: HTML/CSS är väl mer min grej.
<BratAnon> Hund: Det functionen gör är iaf att den föröker hämta en post (antagligen ett inlägg/sida) men får fel parametrar
<Hund> BratAnon: Jag förstår inte vad som kan fela, en polare installerade 3.1.3 och det fungerade bra för honom. Jag har även provat att inaktiverat alla tillägg för att utesluta det med.
<Hund> BratAnon: Jag är ute på hal is med detta. :P
<BratAnon> Hund: Testa följande: Lägg in "var_dump($q['post_status']) die();" precis under "if ( isset($q['post_status']) && '' != $q['post_status'] ) {" som ligger några rader ovanför
<BratAnon> utan " alltså
<BratAnon> det den gör är att den kommer att skriva ut vad det är för varaibel som är "fel" och sedan avsluta exekvering.
<BratAnon> Hund: Är du med hur jag menar?
<Hund> BratAnon: Det visar sig. :P
<Hund> BratAnon: Hm, nu tycks inte bloggen fungera så bra alls. Vad är nu fel. :(
<Hund> Nusp
<Hund> Nuså
<BratAnon> Hund: är allt bara vitt?
<Hund> BratAnon: Japp
<Hund> BratAnon: Det var iaf, när jag tog bort raden fungerade det.
<BratAnon> Hund: hmm..
<BratAnon> Hund: Gör en paste på det du skrev in och visa..
<Hund> BratAnon: lol, jag failade lite. Jag läste aldrig så noga.
<Hund> BratAnon: Den raden finns inte i min fil.
<Hund> BratAnon: Och jag hade helt glömt bort att jag provade att uppdatera till RC 3.2.
 * Hund skäms lite
<BratAnon> Hund: Där har vi det =)
<Hund> BratAnon: Jag skyller min tillfälliga förvirring på för lite intag av kaffe.
<BratAnon> Hund: Känner mig också en smula förvirrad med mina sudo problem..
<BratAnon> Hund: Jag tror det är dags för mig att lägga mig. Man skall ju trotts allt hålla igång imorgon.. zzzzz hade velat satta hemma och glo på film istället eller liknande =)
 * BratAnon säger godnatt!
<Hund> BratAnon: hehe. :P Jag har nada planer inför imorgon. Blev dissad av tjejen igår. :P
<Hund> Natti!
<Hund> idag*
<einand> letar efter skarvsladd som är IP46 eller högre
<Mandrew> när jag kör en memmory test med live cdn då kollar den hdd, processor och ram, eller har jag missat något?
<lakan> whats up?
<Haffe> MIdsommar.
<lakan> true
<lakan> jag undrar vilket linux som är bäst på netbook! just nu har jag ubuntu 11.04. finns det nått som är snabbare?
<Haffe> Du kan kanske optimera gentoo till att bli lite snabbare, men jag tvivlar.
<lakan> jag har funderat på att testa joli os men får inte igång deras usb creator
<Haffe> Du kanske vill testa chrome os.
<lakan> kommer de ens släppas gratis? Eftersom de gör chromebook
<Philip5> är det full fart här nu när det är midsommar idag?
<lakan> nae
<Hund> Philip5: Ordna kaffe åt mig pojkvasker.
<lakan> o-O
<Philip5> Hund: du får gå ut och mjölka kon själv
<lakan> ja vill inte :(
<gabulyaz> hej, någon som kan hjälpa mig med phpmyadmin config?
<TyrPak9> Dyraste 19"-skärmen på Dustin har "1280 x 1024" som "upplösning" (jag antar att det betyder max), precis samma som min 8 år gamla skärm som jag kollar på just nu.
<TyrPak9> Är det inte lite märkligt?
<Haffe> Nej, varför det?
<TyrPak9> 1080p på YouTube är ju mycket mer än det.
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> 19" är inte HD.
<TyrPak9> Så även den dyraste skärmen som går att köpa... kan inte se på YouTube.
<TyrPak9> Vad menar du med att 19" inte är HD?
<TyrPak9> Själva fysiska storleken på skärmen spelar väl ingen roll?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Däremot för att klämma in högre upplösning så behöver du göra pixlarna mindre.
<TyrPak9> Ja, det är klart.
<TyrPak9> Och dagens teknologi kräver större yta?
<TyrPak9> För platta skärmar?
<Haffe> Det vet jag inte.
<TyrPak9> Tydligen?
<Haffe> Däremot så är det väl inte så stor efterfrågan på 19" längre.
<TyrPak9> Om man måste gå högre i fysisk storlek.
<TyrPak9> Inte? Hmm...
<TyrPak9> Vill de ha mindre eller större?
<TyrPak9> Storleken bör ju spela roll även när det är plattskärmar.
<TyrPak9> De är ju inte direkt som speglar man bara fäster vid väggen.
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Men folk verkar vilja ha 20, 22 och 24" wide idag.
<TyrPak9> Jag vet ärligt talat inte hur stor denna skärm är.
<Haffe> 16:10 d.v.s
<TyrPak9> Antog 19".
<Haffe> Försök hitta en 4:3 skräm idag, som ett annat exempel.
<TyrPak9> 4:3 var aldrig logiskt för datorer...
<TyrPak9> Var inte även gamla, gamla CRT-skärmar mer avlång än fyrkantiga?
<TyrPak9> Hur tar man reda på hur stor skärmen är?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> 4:3 var en standard väldigt länge.
<TyrPak9> Jag tyckte alltid att de var lite mer breda än TV-apparater.
<TyrPak9> Enligt Windows 7 är detta en Dell 170FP.
<Haffe> Ok.
<TyrPak9> Enligt skärmen själv har jag ingen aning. Den döljer allt vad modellnummer heter väl.
<TyrPak9> Verkar vara 17" enligt Google-resultat...
<TyrPak9> HATAR när företag GÖMMER modellnumret...
<TyrPak9> Jävla skattjakt varenda gång.
<TyrPak9> Skriv det satans numret så man kan kolla snabbt och enkelt.
<Haffe> Den som söker skall fina.
<Haffe> finna
<TyrPak9> Jag kollade för några dagar sedan riktigt ordentligt utan att hitta något.
<gabulyaz> phpmyadmin?
<TyrPak9> Nej, inte phpmyadmin.
<TyrPak9> Dell-skärm.
<TyrPak9> "SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER 2243DW 22" WIDE TFT BLACK", 2 395 kr, max 1680 x 1050... fortfarande inte 1080p...
<TyrPak9> Man får punga ut med en hel del kosing för att få 1080p.
<Philip5> snart har man ju nästan 1080 p i mobilen
<TyrPak9> Philip5: Tydligen inte? Snarare tvärt om?
<TyrPak9> Philip5: Nästan ingen datorskärm verkar ju klara det.
<TyrPak9> Det är alltså minst 1920×1080.
<gabulyaz> är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med phpmyadmin?
<TyrPak9> Nej. Det suger.
<TyrPak9> Det är allt du behöver veta.
<gabulyaz> det var rakt
<TyrPak9> Och sant.
<gabulyaz> det märker jag väl
<TyrPak9> Varför håller de desperat SAAB vid liv?
<TyrPak9> Varför får de och Grekland en massa bidrag gratis?
<gabulyaz> frågar du mig?
<TyrPak9> Vem som helst.
<TyrPak9> Inte ens dyraste skärmen på Dustin klarar 1080p... 8 095 kr...
<TyrPak9> 20-22-tum
<Philip5> TyrPak9: jag har 1920x1200 på min skärm
<TyrPak9> Philip5: När köpte du den, hur dyr var den och var?
<gabulyaz> grekland - de vill att folk ska vänja sig vid tanken att staten går i konkurs förr eller senare
<Philip5> 2,5 år sedan och kostade runt 3000
<TyrPak9> Dyraste 24" klarar det... 9 lax...
<TyrPak9> Philip5: Mycket märkligt.
<TyrPak9> Philip5: Storlek?
<Philip5> nu kostar den 2056 på prisjakt
<Philip5> 24''
<TyrPak9> Verkar som att enbart 24" klarar sådana upplösningar...
<TyrPak9> Mycket riktigt klarar även de billigaste 24"-skärmarna det...
<TyrPak9> Märkligt enligt mig.
<TyrPak9> Men "upplösning" betyder alltså "max"?
<TyrPak9> Så fort man inte har precis den upplösning som skärmen "vill ha" så ser det skumt ut med plattskärmsteknologi.
<Philip5> ja
<TyrPak9> Så antar att 24" är "gjort för" just den där upplösningen.
<TyrPak9> Men borde gå att trycka ihop pixlarna för en liten skärm och ändå ha 1080p...
<Philip5> finns 24'' med lite olika varianter av upplösning
<Philip5> jag har ju 540x960 i upplösning i mobilen
<Philip5> halvvägs där :P
<TyrPak9> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010585886.aspx
<TyrPak9> 27" och ändå samma upplösning som 24"...
<TyrPak9> Sjukt billig och antagligen skräpskärm.
<TyrPak9> Hmm...
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat blender nu?
<maxjezy> självklart :)
<Philip5> såg att det blev knas utan logga i menyn
<Philip5> de har bytt plats för blenderikonen
<TyrPak9> "Befolkningen i Texas växte med 4,3 miljoner invånare från år 2000 till 2010." <-- Kan detta verkligen stämma?
<TyrPak9> Betyder detta att en massa folk flydde från kringliggande stater, eller kom de TILL Texas som nya invånare i landet?
<Philip5> frågan är hur de räknar för de har väl gott om illegala invandrare från mexiko där också
<Hund> Ta 4,3 miljoner delat med typ 5 så får du väl ut rätt summa.
<Hund> Folk i US är så fet att en person räknas som 5 på bredden.
<TyrPak9> Bara i Missisippi.
<TyrPak9> Som inte går att stava till...
<TyrPak9> Fy fan vad trött jag är på det här så kallade livet. Går fan inte att tjäna en krona i den här världen. Vad man än försöker med. Fattar inte hur folk lyckas.
<Hund> TyrPak9: Lite lotto och framförhållning så. :)
<gargamel> Varför fungerar inte chntpw för att ändra password på Windows? Jag får ett felmeddelande om att SAM Open Hive eller något inte går att läsa o.s.v. Jag stegar mig fram till katalogen på Windows-partitionen och kör: sudo chntpw -u administratör SAM
<gargamel> Jag har också testat sudo chntpw SAM
<gargamel> Varför det fungerar det inte. Jag har testat att montera Windows-partitionen med läs/skrivrättigheter också men det blir samma felmeddelande.
 * realubot dansar ett varv runt midsommarstången i väntan på ett svar.
<realubot> Det kanske är läs/skrivrättigheterna som spökar trots allt.
<realubot> :(
<realubot> Glad midsommar alla geeks!
<R2D21> Glad midsommar önskas från garage datorn.
<Linda^> :o
<gorgo>  
<gorgo> =)
<dagon_> hej kanalen
<Linda^> hej
<gorgo> hej
<gorgo> jobbijobb
<grymskaft> Glad Midsommar till er alla :)
<dagon_> tack detsamma :>
<dagon_> kanske man har tur och lyckas lura med sig en flickstackare hem ikväll
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> en annan ska ut o röjja imorgon
<dagon_> härligt
<grymskaft> Hehe ja vem vet vad kvällen har i sitt sköte ;)
<gorgo> efter man har målat gamla lägenheten o städat ur den
<dagon_> kanske man rent utav får tungvispa och klämma lite tuttis också
<dagon_> vem vet?
<gorgo> så man lär vara lite mör kanske, hehe
<gorgo> dagon_: hehe :P
<gorgo> den turen brukar man inte ha
<dagon_> jag hade på sweden rock :>
<grymskaft> När det brukar sällan hända
<gorgo> hehe
<D0minat0r> dags att logga ut o gå fira en tradionell blöt midsommar! ge er av , logga ut nu :)
<dagon_> äh
<dagon_> vad vore väl en midsommar utan irc
<D0minat0r> bira bira bira bärs bärs bärs!
<D0minat0r> fan själv väntar man på skjuts till middagen, jag och 2 gifta par...femte hjulet? :P
<D0minat0r> em verka ha små problem :P
<D0minat0r> nej nu duschen sen middag o sen bli wasted allt som denna nick skriver frånomed nu, läs inte :P
<x_link> Glad midsommar!
<HerrNoName> D0minat0r, skall du besöka baccus rum?
<D0minat0r> HerrNoName: ? :O
<HerrNoName> Skall du tillbe guden baccus?
<D0minat0r> x_link: jag kommer att inställa mig här 00:00 för att se om du blivit slapp eller håller till traditionen :)
<D0minat0r> HerrNoName: JAJAMEN!
<HerrNoName> Gött!
<D0minat0r> alltid :)
<HerrNoName> 3,7 ghz med 4 Cores är väl bra?
<x_link> D0minat0r: Haha
<x_link> D0minat0r: Idag blir det nog ingen dans
<x_link> HerrNoName: Ja?
<x_link> HerrNoName: Vadådå? Vad ska du göra?
<HerrNoName> Frågan är då, hur får man maskinen över 4 Ghz?
<Philip5> jag kör min på 4,4 ghz
<Philip5> kan pressa upp den till 4,8 ghz också men då är den inte stabil om man kör lite hårdare grejer med den
<Philip5> värmespärren slår av den då tror jag
<grymskaft> SKÅÅL Kosmonauter....  8-)
<x_link> HerrNoName: Du får överklocka den
<x_link> HerrNoName: Då rekommenderas en lite bättre kylare än standardkylaren också.
<HerrNoName> Jag har gjort det.. Men man skall kunna överklocka mer än 3,7 ghz..  Det är en core i7 2600k, så den skall gå överklocka
<x_link> HerrNoName: Handlar inte bara om processorn, har med moderkort, minnen att göra också.
<x_link> HerrNoName: Du får höja spänningen lite då.
<Philip5> HerrNoName: jag har en likadan cpu som du
<Philip5> så har jag en Noctua NH-D14 kylare på den
<Philip5> HerrNoName: en sådan här maffig sak: http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=21162
<HerrNoName> Få meckar med den sen.. Har inte tid med strulande dator. Visst är det kul om datorn kan rulla runt på 4,9 ghz.. Men det finns risker med det också
<x_link> Men du behöver ju absolut inte klocka upp den så högt.
<Philip5> 4,4 ghz är rätt lagom på min brukar aldrig ligga på mer än 65 grader när jag pressar som mest
<Philip5> runt 38 grader när jag inte gör något särskilt
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad säger du om att rendera lite ikväll?
<Philip5> är kanske borta ikväll
<maxjezy> jasså, har du blivit bjuden på fest?
<Philip5> typ, är bara hemma och äter något lätt och byter om lite
<D0minat0r> man kan ju tro em längtar efter uppmärksamhet :P
<Haffe> Eller har en väldigt instabil uppkoppling?
<D0minat0r> Haffe: ja ifos
<D0minat0r> iofs
 * D0minat0r har snart dragit halvt flak och skjutsen till middagen har inte kommit ännu heller
<D0minat0r> lär ju bli en hit om dom är ännu mer sena med middagen :D
<CasperN> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/synaptic-package-manager-dropped-from-ubuntu-11-10/
<CasperN> :'(
<D0minat0r> inte för att jag har många program via synaptic men kan förstå
<CasperN> mjo, nu vet jag inte hur nya software center kommer bli, men såg lite mockups på det iaf
<CasperN> och om målet är att göra något bättre, så är det ju ingen skada skedd
<CasperN> gillar inte trenden att de tar bort allt gammalt man är van vid dock
<CasperN> tror detta kommer leda till et glapp då många väljer att stanna i äldre ubuntu versioner
<CasperN> 10.10 må mycket väl bli mitt sista ubuntu känns det som om de fortsätter på detta sättet
<dagon_> 10.04 blev mitt sista
<D0minat0r> CasperN: jo har blivit fort van med ubuntu classic och 11.10 måste jag som överge det oxå :/
<dagon_> även om mint kör på 11.04 i grund
<CasperN> "The casual user won't need Synaptic anyways."
<CasperN> typiskt när dessa argumnet ska styra
<dagon_> heh
<CasperN> ja ubuntu är nybörjarvänligt, men måste man förstöra för alla som inte är nybörjare då?
<CasperN> det skadar ju inte att det finns
<CasperN> samma med gnome
<D0minat0r> har några program via synaptic faktiskt, och ja gnome vilket jobbigt problem för oss som måste köra unity med sämre laptop
<dagon_> skönt med linux mint
<dagon_> gnome 2.32
<CasperN> jag har inte provat gnome 3 än men jag har mina misstankar att jag inte kommer tycka om det
<D0minat0r> nu blöt fest! hej
<CasperN> 2.32 + lite plugins för nautilus och compiz täcker precis allt jag någonsin drömt om, det funkar, det är snabbt och snyggt
<CasperN> nä, man ska inte ändra på något som funkar bara för sakens skull
<CasperN> känns som ubuntu gör det
<dagon_> det gör dem
<dagon_> de gör det bara för att de kan
<Rille-Linux> hejsan
<dagon_> ohai
<Rille-Linux> kan man få tag på googole chrome os?
<Rille-Linux> google*
<dagon_> Rille-Linux: http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<Hund> lol, det är ju jobbigt att googla. ;)
<Rille-Linux> men det där är ju nån linux random wanna be chrome os xd
<dagon_> nä
<CasperN> chrome os är ju linux i botten
<Rille-Linux> jo men detta är ju inte the real deal! jag har kollat youtube på denna
<dagon_> hepp
<dagon_> skit i det då
<Rille-Linux> denna ser random ut men kan ju testa
<Rille-Linux> ingen som har testat easy peasy här?
<dagon_> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=chrome+os+download&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<dagon_> där kan du ju leta själv när jag googlat åt dig
<Rille-Linux> haha jag har googlat det innan men inte hittat nått undra bara om nån visste om man kan få tag på det eller om de bara säljs med chromebooks
<dagon_> rc'n är det enda du får tag i som icke netbookägare
<CasperN> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromium-os-faq
<dagon_> Deadly as the viper peering from its coil
<dagon_> The poison there is coming to the boil
<dagon_> Ticking like to time bomb
<Rille-Linux> aja någon som vet ett bättre snabbare och strömsnålare linux än ubuntu 11.04 till en netbook?
<dagon_> The fuse is running short
<dagon_> Rille-Linux: arch linux med fluxbox
<CasperN> dsl
<Rille-Linux> dsl?
<dagon_> damn small linux
<Hund> Gentoo! :D
<Rille-Linux> what
<Rille-Linux> xD
<dagon_> LFS
<dagon_> Slax
<dagon_> Puppy Linux
<dagon_> Tiny Core Linux
<Hund> Nej men seriöst, jag hade sagt Arch.
<Rille-Linux> easy peasy? någon som vet om det är nått att ha=
<dagon_> Slitaz
<CasperN> angstom
<dagon_> haha
<Rille-Linux> arch ok ska kollat
<Hejsan11> Spacebug:
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Fast min installation känns lite bloat. Ligger på runt 200MB vid start, måste se över det ngn dag. :P
<dagon_> Hund: snart har vi konverterat dem!
<Hund> dagon_: haha
<Hejsan11> Har någon problem - Vid installation vid vilken av Linux distar så blir skärmen mörk? Man kan verkligen lite
<Hejsan11> Har en HP G-62 och fullladdad batteri men det var skit mörkt i installationen såg knappt
<Hejsan11> Har hänt när jag installerat Kubuntu samt Ubuntu
<dagon_> kanske fel på skivan
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Har använt USB samt skiva
<Hejsan11> ifrån officiella hemsidorna alltid
<Hund> Hejsan11: Kan vara grafikkortet som spökar.
<Rille-Linux> Usb the only thing i can use
<Hund> Eller ja, Ubuntu som spökar med grafikkortet. :P
<Hejsan11> Hund: Jag har ett intergretat grafikkort på bärbara
<Hejsan11> det fungerar i BIOS
<Hejsan11> men bara problem när jag ska installera annars fungerar bra
<Hejsan11> som nu till exempel fungerar det skit bra
<Hejsan11> men vid instalttionen såg jag knappt något
<Hund> Vad är det för grafikkrets?
<Hund> Hejsan11: NVIDIA?
<Hejsan11> Hund: Nej, Intel GMA HD
<dagon_> mysko
<dagon_> brukar ju vara linux <3 intel
<Rille-Linux> intel gma funkar hur bra som helst
<CasperN> nice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJv7VvyiPew&feature=player_embedded
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Skit konstigt
<Rille-Linux> iaf för mig
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Vet men det är intergreterat
<Hejsan11> delat minne på GPU
<Hejsan11> men förstår inte bara så när jag ska installera annars fungerar....
<Rille-Linux> yes men jag har en netbook vad förventar man sig
<Rille-Linux> :9
 * gholen lyssnar på Freedom informative Network.
<Rille-Linux> :)*
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Har även en bärbar *_*
<Rille-Linux> mini pc?
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: HP G-62
<Hejsan11> Graffet är dåligt men har 4GB DDR3 på den
<Rille-Linux> aha
<Rille-Linux> jag hade en hp laptop innan och hade också nått problem med grafiken
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Haha... men det konstiga är att det blir bara mörkt, inte några störningar
<Hejsan11> Inte så i WIndows 7
<Hejsan11> när jag installera
<Rille-Linux> nu har jag en 10" mini pc acer aspire one d225e och har aldrig funkat bättre
<Rille-Linux> nae
<Rille-Linux> men det är väl nått random bara
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Kanske men ska mejla teamet åtminstonde så de har kännedom om det
<Rille-Linux> bara att jag söker ett simpelt linux som är snabbt och ett enkelt interface för mini pc
<dagon_> Rille-Linux: jag kör arch linux + fluxbox på min acer aspire one a150, funkar kanon och är resurssnålt
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Pallar den skiten ett OS ens :)
<Hejsan11> ens*
<dagon_> skojar du?
 * CasperN har den mest portabla linux UMPCn av oss alla :P
<Rille-Linux> haha
<Hejsan11> Den innehåller 1GB ram?
<dagon_> Rille-Linux: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png
<dagon_> Hejsan11: jag behöver inte mer än 256MB
<CasperN> dagon_: inte jag heller :)
<Hejsan11> Dagon: Lol :)
<maxjezy> såg att ni diskuterat att överge ubuntu
 * gholen skulle gärna ha nåt lättare än ubuntu på datorn, men det finns ett stort problem. Min musplatta är trasig. 
<maxjezy> samma gäller mig
<Hejsan11> Dagon: I windows finns det tjänster & msconfig finns det i Linux?
<Rille-Linux> ubuntu drar ju massor
<maxjezy> vad finns det för alternativ som man inte behöver lära sig på nytt?
<dagon_> Hejsan11: jag vet inte hur windows funkar
<Rille-Linux> lol
<Hejsan11> Verkligen ;)
<dagon_> vad?
<Rille-Linux> jag vet knappt inget om linux ville bara bli av med windows 7 starter
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Vad har du för setup på bärbara?
<dagon_> gholen: arch linux + wmfs? styr allt med tangentbordet? :)
<maxjezy> Rille-Linux: med tanke på ditt nick trodde jag du var linuxPRO
<Rille-Linux> HAHHAA
<Rille-Linux> nae bara random
<maxjezy> :)
<Rille-Linux> vad ja har för speccs=
<Rille-Linux> ?
<gholen> dagon_: wmfs?
<CasperN> http://pandorawiki.org/Pandora
<gholen> Länk plz
<dagon_> gholen: window manager from scratch
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Exakt vad har du för ram, CPU
<dagon_> gholen: http://wmfs.info/projects/wmfs/
<Rille-Linux> 1gb ram intel atom N550 duel core 1.5
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: vad kör du för dist då?
<Rille-Linux> ubuntu 11.04? eller? va menar du
<Hejsan11> RIlle-Linux: Frågade vilken Linux-dist du körde :)
<dagon_> distribution
<Hejsan11> dagon: Japp ;)
<dagon_> vet inte riktigt hur man ska förklara det
<dagon_> typ "vilket linux"
<Rille-Linux> inte ja heller
<dagon_> har aldrig kommit fram till hur man ska förklara för någon mindre kunnig
<Rille-Linux> jag kör ubuntu
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Det jag frågade bara :)
<Rille-Linux> det senaste
<CasperN> beta?
<Rille-Linux> ja vet inte
<Rille-Linux> download ubuntu 11.04 nu typ står det på hemsida
<Rille-Linux> bara ladda ner det
<Rille-Linux> xD
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Personligen blev jag övertygad att byta till Kubuntu, det är mycket bättre än Gnome :)
<Rille-Linux> jag vill ha ett simpelt netbook baserat linux typ som joliOS
<Rille-Linux> men får inte in JoliOs på usb -.-
<gholen> dagon_: Drar ner och testar nu.
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Unbootin
<Rille-Linux> jo men får ite det att starta
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Vad för fel då?
<Rille-Linux> vet inte bara försvinner när man ska starta programet man skapar usb i
<Rille-Linux> eller försöker installera
<Rille-Linux> jolicloud usb creator är det som inte vill funka
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Du lyckas allså skapa en boot men OS:et startar inte?
<Rille-Linux> Hejsan11: Nej det är bara att man måste använda sig av deras program som inte vill installeras
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Formatera om USB-minnet till FAT32 och använd UNbootin så kommer det fungera
<Rille-Linux> Hejsan11: Kan ju testa igen och se
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Vänta
<Hejsan11> Hade problem själv igår så kan hjälpa dig
<Rille-Linux> fan måste tanka det igen
<Rille-Linux> ok
<maxjezy> dessa all-in-one datorer
<maxjezy> vad heter dem på dustin
<maxjezy> vet inte vilken kategori man ska titta i
<Rille-Linux> all in one?
<Rille-Linux> aha
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Sätt i USB, och kolla vad enheten heter brukar vara sdb1: mls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<maxjezy> datorn i skärmen
<maxjezy> med multitouchskärm
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Sen kör: umount /dev/sdb1 samt sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Sen kör UNbootin och välj .Iso och sen vart filen är sen tryck på vidare så är det klart! Glöm inte att ändra i bios även!
<Rille-Linux> vad ska ja ändra i bios?
<dagon_> usb boot
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Så att USB startas före hårdisken/DVD
<Rille-Linux> aha jo det är redan förstahand
<Hejsan11> Rille-Linux: Då är det bara göra som jag sa så fixar det sig!
<Rille-Linux> ok tack hoppas det ska funka
<amelia> godkväll!
<amelia> eller godmorgon för mig. :)
<swedala> morrn
<swedala> vi som är sociala går upp på morgonen :P
<Rille> Hejsan
<Rille> Jag kan bara tipsa er med netbooks att joliOS är as nice snabbt enkelt och är både webb och desktop baserat så lite som chrome os fast mer fördelar
<Rille> allt ser bättre ut och jag tror inte ja använt nått skönare på länge
<dagon_> du menar jolicloud?
<Rille> jo men finns OS med
<Rille> same thing
<Rille> fast datorn får ett skrivbord
<dagon_> usch, sånt där pekskärmsinspirerat
<Rille> haha
<Rille> det är as snabbt ju
<dagon_> det är säkert jättesnabbt
<dagon_> men det är mitt arch linux + fluxbox också
<Rille> finns även spotify att ladda ner som app ist för att köra det via wine -.-
<dagon_> tycker jag att det är långsamt installerar jag bara awesome eller wmfs
<Rille> :) ok
<Rille> men detta passar mig
<Rille> ska nog installera det testar det bara nu
<maxjezy> nu kommer jag med liten linuxfråga
<amelia> ojoj
<maxjezy> tips på en bra klient för att ladda torrents?
<amelia> rtorrent
<maxjezy> deluge har jag tröttna på
<Philip5> transmission
<maxjezy> är den grafisk nog för att en ärthjärna som mig ska förstå?
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en stabil, snabb jävel.
<maxjezy> deluge var bra tills jag laddade hem en blender training DVD
<maxjezy> då fick den virus eller nått
<amelia> rtorrent är textbaserad, men grym när man väl fått ordning på hur den fungerar.
<dagon_> SKÅL!
<dagon_> men jävla skal
<dagon_> ÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅÅför fan..
<maxjezy> dagon_: HEJA!
<maxjezy> amelia: jag har så svårt för text inbillar jag mig själv
<amelia> maxjezy: ok. isåfall vet jag ingen bra.
<swedala> maxjezy: men du kan läsa på irc
<maxjezy> swedala: irc föddes man ju nästan med
<swedala> maxjezy: text som text
<dagon_> maxjezy: :D
<amelia> maxjezy: läser du bara bilderböcker också? *retas*
<maxjezy> amelia: jag ser mest film
<swedala> amelia: det kan han ju inte göra, eftersom han kan läsa irc
<maxjezy> har läst typ 2 böcker i mitt liv
<maxjezy> liza marklunds - gömda
<maxjezy> en skitbok
<maxjezy> och sen stephen kings - dödsbädden
 * amelia har nog läst 2000 böcker. minst..
<dagon_> åh, jisses
<maxjezy> amelia: får du inte ont?
<amelia> maxjezy: ont?
<maxjezy> i ögonen
<amelia> haha, nej?
<maxjezy> känns som en larv äter sig in i ögonbollarna bakifrån på mig
<coobra> huvet då
<maxjezy> när jag läser
<swedala> maxjezy: vad jag vill säga är att textbaserade program är inte krångligare än GUI, det är bara något du har fått för dig
<bamsefar> Omg
<coobra> man får ju en massa info lixom
<amelia> maxjezy: du kanske behöver glasögon.
<maxjezy> jag ser ju bra här i ircen
<maxjezy> bara böcker som blir så
<maxjezy> tog mig ett förhållande att läsa klart gömda
<maxjezy> nästan 2 år
<dagon_> något är fel
<dagon_> jag har fylle munchies redan
<maxjezy> dålig sprit
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man laddar ner och använder samba?
<dagon_> jag har inte ätit ordentligt idag
<maxjezy> peppis: installera det med aptitude
<peppis> maxjezy: ?
<coobra> rycker i ögat
<maxjezy> sudo aptitude install samba nått
<maxjezy> ?
<coobra> har något som lever i ögonlocket
<maxjezy> coobra: har du?
<maxjezy> jag hade ögonlock ryck i flera år
<swedala> peppis: pacman -S samba
<coobra> maxjezy: vad var det ?
<maxjezy> de gick bara över en dag (vet ej när)
<maxjezy> det rycker inte mer
<maxjezy> men de va sjukt jobbigt när de pågick
<Linda^> blubb
<peppis> swedala: ok?
<swedala> peppis: det är archlinux kommando för att installera paket
<maxjezy> coobra: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciculation
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> det är pacman
<peppis> swedala: ska leta rätt på de
<swedala> dagon_: hur installerar du paket annars i archlinux remote?
<maxjezy> coobra: sluta dricka kaffe kanske
<maxjezy> tror det gick över när jag sluta med det
<peppis> maxjezy: vill fixa de eller något annat sätt att komma åt saker i nätet på fiken dator som helst
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du hittat något nytt kul med blender 2.58 då?
<coobra> maxjezy: tror inte det är det
<maxjezy> coobra: stressar du?
<maxjezy> Philip5: inte ännu
<maxjezy> jag trodde du skulle på fest ju
<maxjezy> Philip5:
<Philip5> coobra: aja, nu är det faktiskt jag som chattrar med maxjezy... :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: var så kallt så jag var inte långvarig
<coobra> Philip5: ja ska knipa
<coobra> god jävla natt
<Philip5> coobra: nä du kan få chattra nu för jag ska glo på film :P
<coobra> nej
<coobra> bbl
<Philip5> ha det
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Jag är tillbaka.
<maxjezy> well, then i'm gone.
<realubot> maxjezy: Testat azureus
<realubot> ?
<CasperN> mer bloatad torrentklient får man leta länge efter
<CasperN> dessutom har de börjat med popuper för att man ska uppgradera till deras betalvariant
<realubot> maxjezy: apt-cache search bittorrent client
<realubot> bittornado, ctorrent?
<Markslap> Transmission är la rätt sött?
<realubot> Det finns ju något som heter rtgui som är web based front-end for rTorrent.
<realubot> Markslap: Det är maxjezy som söker ny BitTorrent Client.
<realubot> Jag kör med Transmission men gillar inte gränssnittet riktigt.
<realubot> Tankar sällan torrents. Jag seedar bara Linux distros.
<Markslap> Aha
<Markslap> Jag tankar inte så möe heller.
<maxjezy> jag tankar bara lagliga saker
<maxjezy> bara så ni vet
<CasperN> spelar väl ingen roll om du tankar lagligt eller ej, copyswede straffar dig snart ändå
<CasperN> kollektiv bestraffning, heeeeelt underbart :D
<maxjezy> :P
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl ingen som har trott något annat heller.
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-25
<CasperN> trodde precis jag scrollat hela IDGs förstasida utan att se "moln" fick kolla en gång till och givetvis fanns det på sin plats, nära ögat
<maxjezy> CasperN: cloud based anus probe?
<maxjezy> herregud vad ljusstark min skärm kan bli
<maxjezy> trodde jag hade på full styrka
<maxjezy> det va inte ens halv
<maxjezy> duger bra på lägsta med så här sent
<maxjezy> idag är det lite väl dött på internet överallt
<maxjezy> x_link: ingen 00 dans idag heller ju
<maxjezy> tjena ernstp
<ernstp> maxjezy, hej!?
<maxjezy> ernstp: hej :)
<maxjezy> allt bra?
<ernstp> jepp
<ernstp> förutom att MTP/PTP inte funkar från linux med min telefon :-)
<ernstp> själv?
<maxjezy> jo, förutom att jag tycker det är för dött på nätet idag.
<maxjezy> inga bra nyheter, inga bra grejer på tradera.
<ernstp> märkligt...
<ernstp> resten av världen borde iofs vara igång
<maxjezy> jo, men ibland är det skönt med svenska
<maxjezy> #blender är det ganska bra drag i men jag förstår inte riktigt vad de dillar om just nu så.
<maxjezy> på måndag har iaf weeds sesongspremiär
<maxjezy> ska försöka få in showtime
<maxjezy> är det någon här som är bra på tvkort configuration i linux?
<maxjezy> jag har pillat i flera timmar utan resultat.
<maxjezy> får igång s-video utgången men inte den analoga
<maxjezy> dvs, där tvsignalerna kommer
<ernstp> ah, jag har faktiskt pillat ganska mycket med dvb-kort
<ernstp> inte alls med analoga dock
<maxjezy> borde inte det funka då, dvs om en av ingångarna funkar
<maxjezy> då borde drivrutinerna vara i sin ordning
<ernstp> ... vad vill du göra? :-)
<maxjezy> få in dom analoga kanalerna
<maxjezy> med tvtime typ
<maxjezy> jag vet ju att kortet funkar, undrar om dom sänder cabeltv fortfarande här
<maxjezy> kanske gått över till digitalt
<maxjezy> kanske får köpa en tv och testa
<maxjezy> så man inte pillar i onödan
<maxjezy> tvtime säger "no signal"
<maxjezy> inställt på PAL
<ernstp> comhem?
<ernstp> dom sänder fortfarande analog tv också...
<ernstp> så du menar ingång och inte utgång då?
<maxjezy> ingång
<ernstp> aha
<maxjezy> tänkte man kunde slötitta lite tv nån gång på datorn
<maxjezy> har ju ingen tv hemma
<ernstp> dmesg? kortet kan sakna firmware
<maxjezy> men det funkar för att få in s-video bild
<maxjezy> från kameran tex
<maxjezy> just nu är den datorn av
<ernstp> oh well
<maxjezy> coobra: http://www.tradera.com/NYTT-Nvidia-Geforce-8600GS-512MB-PCI-e-auktion_341372_135117229
<maxjezy> ganska bra pris hittills
<Markslap> maxjezy: Kolla Nordichardwares Köp&Sälj-forum annars.
<Markslap> maxjezy: http://www.nordichardware.com/swforum/forumdisplay.php?88-K%F6p-och-S%E4lj
<Markslap> Lägg in en köpesannons bara så kan du nog få tag i något billigt graffe. :)
<maxjezy> får ta och bli medlem då
<amelia> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> trötter?
<amelia> njä, mest uttråkad..
<amelia> bamsefar har gått och lagt sig.
<maxjezy> när bamsefar har lagt sig så kryper datormössen fram
<amelia> maxjezy: haha, jag vet inte det. vi har nog bara två i hela lägenheten
<amelia> och de är kopplade :P
<maxjezy> dator möss andarna
<maxjezy> de som dog där
<maxjezy> ni får nog ta dit ett medium för att hjälpa dem över till hårdvaruhimlen
<spacebug-> joråsåatte.
<maxjezy> precis :)
<spacebug-> :)
<amelia> maxjezy: haha, är inga datormöss som dött här dock..
<maxjezy> :)
<osian> Hej
<osian> Sågon som vet ett bra brännarpogram
<Hoxx> Osian: brasero? :)
<Osian> Tack Hoxx provar
<Hoxx> den följer väl med standard i ubuntu, men jag tycker den e enkel och bra
<choel> Osian, k3b om du kör kde.
<Osian> OKI
<choel> men kör du gnome rekomenderar jag det inte... då du får en jäkla massa kde libaries installerade. som du inte har någon användning av mer än de tar plats.
<Osian> Men om man vill kopiera ex film dvd rakt av med skydd och allt vad rekommendera ni då
<cahoot> dd?
<cahoot> skulle inte t o m cp fungera?
<choel> Osian, dvd::rip
<Osian> Oki
<Osian> Tackar så mycket för er hjälp :)
<choel> Osian, men om du verkligen vill kopiera den rakt av så skulle jag skapa en image av den med hjälp av brassero.
<choel> så kan du sen spela den i ex. vlc
<coobra> peetra: :F
 * peetra vinkar åẗ coobra 
<coobra> å\u1e97
<coobra> kul greej
<coobra> peetra: :D
<realubot> Vad är en irc-kanal i cyberrymden utan realubot om inte alldeles, alldeles...
<realubot> underbart
<arand> Underbar..
<realubot> tråkig.
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Ok, geeks. Vad händer i kanalen då?
<choel> folk vakna i sverige denna tiden på dygnet...?
<arand> Mjo, var väl uppe till 5-6, kan ju inte sova hela dagen :D
<realubot> Jag gick upp kl. 11 eller något.
<realubot> Stämplade in här kl. 12:03.
<choel> realubot, en timme efter du vaknat. inte helt ok är det?
<realubot> choel: Nej. Det är i senaste laget.
<Philip5> maxjezy: ser du något speciellt med den här bilden?   http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1124/blenderhomeuserscenesbl.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: att du redan kör med gamla grejer... :P
<maxjezy> Philip5: har dom bytt ut cube mot en nice scene med subdiv?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> bara min scene som var sådan
<coobra> Philip5: pornphil !!!
<Philip5> coobra: hehe, vad nu då?
<dagon_> hej kanalen
<maxjezy> Philip5: då ser jag ingenting speciellt
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> coobra: du väkte dagon_ med det... han har nog highlight när någon skriver något om p
<dagon_> jag har varit vaken en stund
<Philip5> maxjezy: laddar upp den nu på ppan med en fix av ikonen i startmenyn också
<Linda^> Någon av er som använder telenors mobila bredband på ubuntu? :(
<choel> Linda^, har gjort, vadådå?
<dagon_> min syster
<Linda^> choel: Ja.. alltså.. mobilt internet, mobilt bredband? vad är skillnaden? Vilken ska man välja? Dvs när jag ska använda den första gången.
<Linda^> får ju en såndär guidepopup.. för att ställa in.
<choel> Linda^, det är samma sak. mobilt internet å mobilt bredaband,
<Linda^> choel: Men jaha, för när jag väljer mobilt bredband så funkar det inte.. bara med mobilt internet..
<Linda^> Och sen står det Roaming hela tiden, när jag klickar ner nätverksgrejjen..
<Linda^> UMTS Roaming..
<choel> Linda^, om du pluggar in USB sticket i datorn å sen hoppar det upp någon dialogruta om hur du vill ansluta?
<choel> eller gör det inte det?
<Linda^> choel: Precis. Då väljer jag vilket land jag är i.. vilken operatör..
<choel> japp
<choel> sverige
<Linda^> då vill den att jag ska välja en av tre varianter på mitt mobila bredband
<choel> telenor
<Linda^> ja jo..
<choel> japp
<Linda^> men det är ju sista steget jag snackar om
<choel> å vilka tre är valen?
<Linda^> mobilt internet, mobilsurf med maxtaxa eller mobilt bredband
<dagon_> mobilt bredband är vanligast tror jag
<Linda^> Så nu använder jag med inställningen mobilt internet
<choel> mobilt bredaband...
<Linda^> eftersom mobilt bredband inte funkade
<choel> nähä...
<Linda^> Den laddar, laddar, laddar... inget händer :(
<dagon_> funkar mobilt internet så kör på det
<choel> mobilt internet bör ju funka osså. e ju samma sak.
<Linda^> Jo, men det står också att om jag väljer fel inställning, så kan det hända att jag får en saftig räkning :o
<dagon_> du vet väl hur du betalar
<Linda^> Jag tänker inte betala för extra heller
<Linda^> Det är abonnemang.. 199kr i månaden tror jag.
<dagon_> dåså
<dagon_> ingen fara ju
<choel> Linda^, du ska nog inte oroa dig ... mobilt bredband och mobilt internet är sammsa sak.
<Linda^> OKej
<Linda^> Men roaming då? what's the deal? Kan det vara för att jag har bajsmottagning?
<choel> Linda^,  google på mobilt bredband telenor. http://www.telenor.se/privat/mobilt-bredband/index.html
<choel> samma sak som mobilt internet.
<choel> om du e osäker så ring telenor  å bekräfta dte.
<choel> det.
<Linda^> choel: Mja, grejen är att det inte är mitt mobila bredband.. har fått låna den över sommaren bara.
<choel> Linda^, men ring då å säg att du har ett mobilt bredband med ett stick å undrar över konstanderna.
<Linda^> Det lär väl märkas om inte annat.. :(
<Linda^> Men om det är samma sak så är det ju skitsamma :P JAG LITAR PÅ ER
<choel> Linda^, du får inga extra kostnader för att du har "bajsmotagning" det är operatörensproblem om det är ett täcknatavtal.
<Linda^> choel: Ja nej, om bajsmottagningen var mest över Roaming som jag undrade :P
<Linda^> Jag bytte ämne lite diskret :P
<choel> Linda^, rekomenderar ändå om du är osäker ring telenor.... de brukar vara hjälpsamma.
<Linda^> De borde bygga ut nätet här
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> jävla tylösand
<choel> Linda^, kan du ansluta via usb modemet via din dator via det abonemanget du har.. så ska du inte vara orolig...
<Linda^> Dåså!
<Linda^> Men ändå.. Jävla tylösand!
<coobra> :o
<choel> så länge det inte tillåter anslutning över gprs eller liknande... vilket jag inte ser att ubuntu ger som förslag rakt av.
<Linda^> i stugan är det knappt nån mottagning alls
<Linda^> UMTS Roaming står det
<coobra> Linda^: hört man ska va full och ball där ?
<choel> gled förbi i bil förra hösten llängs ostkusten med telenor å det var inga konstigheter.
<Linda^> coobra: Det hörde jag med.. för 10 år sen :)
<Linda^> inte en jävel här.
<coobra> jasså
<coobra> Linda^: ålder ?
<Linda^> Är UMTS desamma som 3G eller?
<coobra> Linda^: jobbar plugar ?
<Linda^> jobbar över sommarn
<coobra> Linda^: är du gift ?
<Linda^> övrigt... bra fråga
<Linda^> nej
<coobra> :D
<coobra> hahha
<Linda^> andra gången jag får den frågan idag :(
<choel> Linda^, hörde jag med... men det verkar vara ett fenomen över hela jorden att man inte kan var full a ball.
<Linda^> choel: Nej, man kan bara vara antingen eller :)
<Linda^> Typ jag.. JAg är ju bara ball.
<coobra> Linda^:  så du sitter i en stuga helt ensam  ?
<Linda^> SÃ¥ kan resten vara fulla :(
<Linda^> coobra: Nej, sommarjobbar :o I en restaurang.
<Linda^> 100 meter från stugan
<choel> Linda^, man kan def. vara båda. jag försöker, men gett upp sverige...
<coobra> Linda^: a/S/L
<Linda^> choel: Det kan aldrig vara båda :(
<coobra> dödamig
<Linda^> Ameh coobra ... 90-talet ringde och ville ha tilblaka sin DAlnet :(
<choel> Linda^, se nu vad du har ställt till med gör oreda i kanalen bara genom att näman full, stuga och tylösand.....
<coobra> Linda^: 90-20!! var jag full mest
<coobra> Linda^: ja sluta komma här och pajja allt
<Linda^> choel: wat! Det var du som snacka om full :(
<Linda^> Försök inte!
<coobra> Linda^:  du är full ?
<Linda^> Jag är nykter!
<Linda^> Minns inte senast jag var full.
<coobra> ljuger gör du med
<Linda^> Det var nog ett par år sedan.
<choel> Linda^, näää jag focusera på ditt problem.
<coobra> hah
<Linda^> coobra: Fokusera på ditt eget :( Att du inte kan vara ball som jag.
<Linda^> nej
<coobra> ja e så Oball man kan bli
<Linda^> det skulle till choel
<Linda^> Kan någon av er byta nick? :(
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ja byter inte
<coobra> blir så förvirrad att svara på andra nick
<choel> but why?
<coobra> LINDA SKA DU GÖRA MIG SKITZOOO
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Jag tror att du redna är.
<coobra> kvinnor är onda
<Linda^> redan*
<Linda^> Nu ska jag ha iskallt vatten. Brb.
<choel> tror coobra var den som börja prata om full...
<coobra> jaha nu är det mitt fel
<coobra> blir ALLTID det
<coobra> :D
<choel> Linda^, som sagt. ring telenor för att vara säker. av någon konstigt anledning har jag en kännsla av att svenska operatörer är ärliga. men jag har stött på gler utlänska operatörer som man ringt fler grr och fått olika svar.. så trippelkolla allt.
<choel> coobra, mm...undrar varför....
<coobra> Linda^: vad ere som inte funkar ?
<choel> coobra, jaha nu passar det å fråga....
<Linda^> vava?
<choel> coobra, läs tio min tidigare....
<Linda^> coobra: Inställningen mobilt bredband funkar inte
<Linda^> måste använda mobilt internet.
<choel> ja men de e samma sak.
<Linda^> och min frågar var mest "WHY LORD WHY???"
<Linda^> fråga*
<choel> bara olika sätt å skriva det på.
<Linda^> choel: Ja, du sa det. MEn coobra är ju lite efter så :(
<coobra> Linda^: hur koplar du upp dig ?
<Linda^> coobra: haha
<Linda^> usb-sticka
<coobra> med vad för program  ?
<choel> Linda^, coobra e alltid lite efter... :(
<coobra> vivadial ?
<Linda^> öhm.. inget program?
<Linda^> kommer upp en ruta.. "skriv in pinkod"
<Linda^> done!
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> :D
<Linda^> sen första gången, så kom det upp en guide typ..
<choel> coobra, hon kör ubuntu....
<Linda^> där jag gjorde inställningar
<choel> inbygt i networkmanganger.
<Linda^> valde sverige, sen telenor.. sen mobilt internet.
<choel> coobra, dags å uppgradera från 6.04
<Linda^> :p
<Linda^> Min bror lyssnar på "charlie bit me" :(
<Linda^> och skrattar :(
<coobra> Linda^: ok kollat loggarna  ?
<Linda^> coobra: Vilka loggar?
<coobra> choel: minns inte vad det heter men det körde jag med
<choel> tråkigt nog har jag inte en aning om vad "charlie bit me" är????
<coobra> Linda^:  om det inte funkar brukar man få bra svar i loggar
<choel> coobra, problemet är löst.
<Linda^> coobra: Det funkar..! När jag väljer mobilt internet.
<Linda^> Som sagt.
<Linda^> och var hittar man loggar?
<coobra>  /var/log
<choel> coobra, det var aldrig någor prblem.
<Linda^> Min andra fråga var varför det stod "UMTS Roaming"
<choel> Linda^, de ända som kan svara på vad du har för abonemang är telenor.
<Linda^> choel: JAg vet vad det är för abonnemang..
<Linda^> 6mibit
<choel> loggarna kan du hitta under systeminställningarna.
<Linda^> 199kr i månaden
<choel> men du har ingen nytta av dem. kommer bara krångla till det för dig.
<choel> å de hör inte till problemt som är ett icke problem.
<choel> coobra, så sluta krångla till något enkelt.
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> Men vet ni vad Roaming innebär eller? GRABBAR!
<Linda^> :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
 * coobra kniper
 * Linda^ kastar kottar på coobra :(
<Linda^> hårda! Stenhårda!
<choel> Linda^, jo vet precis vad det innebär. men då ska man också ha det i sitt avtal. har man inte det så behöver man inte bekymmra sig.
<Linda^> choel: Men vad innebär det då?
<choel> Linda^, roaming innebär att du betalar för de datada du använde.
<Linda^> öh
<choel> använder....
<Linda^> då.. får jag kolla med david
<Linda^> det är ju han som betalar :P
<coobra> Linda^: sluta porrsurfa !!!
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> ircar ju fan bara
<choel> men inte om du har ett avtal som inte är roaming....
<haffe> Roaming innebär att du använder ett annat nät än det din operatör har.
<haffe> Det brukar oftast vara svindyrt.
<choel> då spelar det ingen roll då är det bara ubuntu som använder den api som server.
<choel> haffe, det är sant men i sverige så har alla nät täckande överallt.
<choel> haffe, speciellt på västkusten
<haffe> Vad?
<choel> så finns igen anlendning att Linda^ skulle ligga på ett annat nät an telenor.
<haffe> Jag vet inte.
<haffe> Hon frågade var roaming innebär.
<haffe> Hon fick ett svar.
<Linda^> skickade sms till david nu :o
<choel> så om networkmanager säger att det är roaming så är det förmodligen bs.
<choel> haffe, du har helt rätt i det.
<choel> men kopplingen till ubuntu är ingen.
<Linda^> kanske ska ta och använda windows och se vad den säger :o
<choel> nej nej nej.
<Linda^> :)
<Linda^> NÄHÄ
<choel> blir säker dyrare.
<Linda^> haha
<choel> å du får betal för massa win propaganda å uppdateringar du inte viste att du behövde.
<Linda^> Du försöker bara skrämma mig :(
<coobra> Linda^: sluta svär
<haffe> Internet är ändå bara en social konstruktion.
<spacebug-> jaha där va han igen ;)
<Linda^> coobra: Du började :(
<coobra> vad sa jag nu ?
<coobra> spacebug-: vem ?
<choel> Linda^, om du tagit steget till ubuntu så finns det inget logistkst steg tillbaka.
<coobra> jo
<Linda^> choel: Haha
<coobra> choel: det är logiskt att gå till baka till windows om man är en idiot
<choel> Linda^, bara å erkänna för dig själv å fortsätta framåt.
<coobra> tillbaka*
<spacebug-> coobra: haffe med sitt "social konstruktion" ;)
<choel> coobra, ja, om man är en idiot. men jag tror inte Linda^ är en idiot. :)
<coobra> spacebug-: ähh så är haffe
<coobra> choel:  det får tiden viasa :p
<spacebug-> spacebug@fractal:~$ grep "social konstruktion" .irssi/irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-se.log | wc -l
<spacebug-> 47
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra> hahhaa
<coobra> :D
<choel> coobra, tiden utvisar allt.
<coobra> choel:  tiden gör ofteast alla lite mer smarta
<choel> fan nu e kl 03 i NZ. å ölen är slut....
<coobra> choel: fan gör du där ?
<coobra> svensexa för hårt igår ?
<choel> hehe. jag flyttar omkring en del.
<coobra> "vi sätter choel  på ett plan"
<choel> just nu bor jag å lever här.
<coobra> "i rullstol"
<coobra> :D
<coobra> choel:  så man kan kalla dig lite Gandalf :p
<choel> har inte en aning om var jag är om ett par månander.
<choel> nja det vet jag ej.
<coobra> choel:  heh nice  :D nomada på hög nivå
<choel> om man får lite pengar över så varför inte flytta till andra sidan jorden?
<coobra> ingen dum idee
<choel> näää precis vad jag tyckte. tills jag upptäckte tidsskilland och öl priser och jobb möjligheter.
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ölpriser är bra eller ?
<choel> bättre än sverige iaf. 30 kr. för en öl
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 ratio 97. Det kallar jag seeeeeed.
<realubot> Linda^: Har du testat om täckningen är bättre på andra platser i stugan?
<realubot> Linda^: Vad är problemet med modemet?
<realubot> Linda^: Vad gör du nuförtiden? Varför hör du aldrig av dig? Det var alldeles för länge sen vi sågs.
 * realubot försöker skaka liv i kanalen.
<realubot> hejsan11: Hejsan hejsan11.
<hejsan11> Spacebug: Har installerat Kubuntu, när jag höger-klickar på skrivbordet finns inte "Skapa ny mapp"
<hejsan11> realubot: Hejsan :) Har ett problem idag ;)
<spacebug-> hej hejsan11
<realubot> hejsan11: Jasså. ;)
<spacebug-> jag kör inte kubuntu men Philip5 är en hejjare på det
<spacebug-> ..och mycket annat :)
<hejsan11> Spacebug: Juste, han tipsade mig även '
<hejsan11> Ska kolla
<hejsan11> Philip5: Kan du hjälpa mig med Kubuntu?
<realubot> hejsan11: Terminalen: mkdir $HOME/Desktop/nykatalog
<realubot> eller om du har svensk version: mkdir $HOME/Skrivbord/nykatalog
<hejsan11> realubot: Hjälper en annan person, vet att det går att fixa så att man kan höger klicka så skapas en
<Philip5> hejsan11: det beror på att skrivbordet i normalläget inte är en plats att lägga filer eller mappar på utan för olika plasma widgets
<hejsan11> fixade det på natten men formaterade
<hejsan11> Phlilp5: Hur ändrar jag då...
<Philip5> hejsan11: du får antingen skapa en widget på skrivbordet för filer och mappar där eller så får du ändra hela skrivbordet till det mer klassiska gamla typen av skrivbord
<hejsan11> Philip5: -_- - Hur gör man det ?'
<realubot> hejsan11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=3fcd157b22871c62674b06d8915c08da&p=7526878&postcount=8
<realubot> SÃ¥, kanske?
 * realubot don't know.
<Philip5> hejsan11: beror på vilket du väljer av de två sätten
<Philip5> hejsan11: med plasma sättet så har du så som jag har här: http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/9826/selection006a.png
<hejsan11> Phili5: Fan vad dum jag är!
<Philip5> en widget yta för att ha filer och mappar i  och andra widgets på andra ställen om man vill
<hejsan11> Högerklicka -Z låd upp grafik sen katalogvy
<hejsan11> :)
<Philip5> hejsan11: ja precis om du väljer det sättet
<hejsan11> Tack för hjälpen grabbar ses!
<spacebug-> varför kör inte alt+F2 alla kommandon jag säger åt den att göra?
<spacebug-> tex xkill
<Philip5> gör den så snällt i kde :)
<spacebug-> och det gör den i cairo-docks run-command
<Philip5> är det unity som diskriminerar?
<spacebug-> mm
<Philip5> lika bra att alla installera kde och droppar unity helt och fullt
<Philip5> ;P
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> alltså jag jhar ju cairo-dock till allt
<spacebug-> unity är bara där typ
<realubot> Det kanske får bli Gnome shell istället.
<realubot> Nehe, inte det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du röjer din ip-adress.
<maxjezy> realubot: klaga inte, njut istället!
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Du röjer dig. Nu vet FRA vem du är.
<Bear_> Vad skulle man skriva in för OpenVPN - sudo apt-get install openvpn-2.2.0.- networkmanager något
<realubot> Bear_: Vad vill du göra?
<realubot> Bear_: apt-cache search openvpn
<spacebug-> Bear_: tror du söker paketen: network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome openvpn
<Bear_> Jag använder OpenVPN i Windows 7, och vill använd aVPN
<realubot> Bear_: Sök och leta i listan.
<Bear_> realubot: Såg där vänta
<spacebug-> räcker med network-manager-openvpn-gnome så de andra kommer installeras av det
<Bear_> network-manager-openvpn-kde
<Bear_> KDe använder jag :)
<spacebug-> jaha du kör kde
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> antar att Philip5 varit framm igen hehe
<maxjezy> realubot: FRA kan suga ur mitt avlopp
<maxjezy> det är början till stopp nämligen
<Bear_> spacebug: Var = Sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-kde
<maxjezy> realubot: jag har bara dold ip för att verka häftig
<spacebug-> Bear_: japp men sudo med litet S
<Bear_> Spacebug: Fungerande ändå :)
<Bear_> Kan någon hjälpa?
<Bear_> Använder PrivatVPN och installerat OpenVPN plugin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsgAksKqUSE
<Bear_> men har problem i slutet med openvpn /etc/openvpn/privatvpn.conf
<realubot> Bear_: Vad är problemet då?
<Bear_> Error opening configration file
<Bear_> står det
<Bear_> skriver det som de gör i filmen
<Bear_> ....
<k-g> Besväras av program vid start "American Mega trends. Har inte laddat ned något sådant . Är det ok program
<Bear_> k-g: Det är modekorts utvecklare om jag inte har fel
<Bear_> realutbot: Går det lösa problemet?
<k-g> Försöker med ovanstående
<Linda^> realubot: :o I stugan är det värre täckning än i restaurangen som jag varit på hela dagen. Men ska vandra omkring med datorn nån dag och testa lite :)
<realubot> Linda^: Täckningen kan ju variera från en plats till en annan.
<realubot> Linda^: Om du har ok täckning någonstans så är det kanske idé att använda en USB-förlängningssladd och placera modemet där det har täckning.
<Linda^> realubot: Mja, alltså.. misstänker att hela tylösand har bajstäckning :)
<Linda^> Har hursomhelst ingen sådan kabel med mig ändå.
<haffe> Vad tror kanalen?
<haffe> Vill någon överhuvudtaget ha en 32" tjocktv idag?
<maxjezy> ett spotify konto man får med mobilen
<maxjezy> telia delar ut 6 månader premium
<maxjezy> går det bara använda på telefon då?
<Linda^> haffe: Jag sålde min 28tums för en femhundring förra året :P
<maxjezy> någon som har erfarenhet?
<realubot> haffe: Nej. Inte en chans.
<realubot> Jag har krävt betalt för att ta emot en tjock-TV.
<Linda^> HAha
<Linda^> Jag fick ju sålt en
<Linda^> Iofs var den ju mindre också :P
<realubot> BratAnon: Du kanske måste öppna med gksudo?
<realubot> BratAnon: Fel, sorry.
<Linda^> :o
<realubot> Vem styr Internet: http://www.dn.se/vart-internet/vart-internet---hem/vilka-styr-internet
<realubot> There you go.
<Linda^> Jag styr internet.
<realubot> Linda^: Hur då?
<Linda^> Jag sitter och och knappar med mitt tangentbord.
<Linda^> OKEJ JAG LJÖG!
<Linda^> Du är så lättlurad :(
<Markslap> :D
<Linda^> Hej Markslap
<Markslap> Hej Linda^ :)
<Markslap> HUr går det i Tylösand?
<Linda^> Markslap: Midsommardagen och det har varit helt dött.
<Haffe> Brukar vara så.
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Illa.
<Linda^> Nej, det brukar vara full rulle här. Förra året var det KAOZ
<Markslap> Hade du kul igår då? :)
<Linda^> Nä
<Linda^> jag åkte ju bara tåg och chillade typ
<realubot> Jag var ju inte där. Det är aldrig roligt när inte realubot är med.
<Markslap> Iofs
<Linda^> realubot: Mm, så är det nog ja :(
<realubot> Mm. Det märker man ju här i kanalen.
<Linda^> Aa
<realubot> Alla håller med.
<Linda^> Bara för att du inte ska bli ledsen.
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> wb kodein
<Philip5> dagon_: varit någe bakis idag då?
<dagon_> inte ett dugg
<Philip5> skönt
<dagon_> blir inte bakfull
<Philip5> lyx
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> är bara rödtjut som fuckar mitt huvud
<coobra> fuck fuck fuck
<Hund> duck duck goose!
<coobra> vem fan släppte ut Hund
<dagon_> who let the dog out
<coobra> DaWg
<spacebug-> did I do thaaat? - steve urkel
<Hund> coobra: Du fick mig att tänka på låten "Wonderful Wizard of LSD".
<dagon_> :D
<coobra> :D
<coobra> se vilka saker ja kan
<Hund> =)
<coobra> Hund: har du vatten ?
<Hund> coobra: Vatten?
<Hund> coobra: Jag har en kudde som jag ska dejta nu iaf. nn!
<Philip5> dagon_: jag har hittat ett jobb åt dig
<Philip5> dagon_: du borde bli en sådan här testare: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEi_m5jqak0
<Philip5> lite rekyl när han skjuter med värsting magnumen
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Det var ingen liten picka!
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: nä den är rätt fet
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: den här är också kul när han testar sprängämne han detornerar med en ak47: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXONItsEU7E
<dagon_> Philip5: vilket drömjobb :D
<rolfblidborg> Ryss...
<rolfblidborg> Vad mer kan man säga? :P
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: eller den här videon när han måste förklara att hans guldfärgade ak47 är äkta för att folk tydligen dissat honom som fake på youtube :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d7liCgNb5E
<rolfblidborg> En full ryss med för mycket pengar
<rolfblidborg> Kan inte sluta bra :p
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> låter underbart
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat blender då?
<maxjezy> jag kör nog 2.58 ännu :/
<maxjezy> jag är ju lite efterbliven
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du hajj på att rigga?
<rolfblidborg> Ingen 00-dans? :(
<realubot> x_link: Dansa då.
<maxjezy> en fråga från en annan : min sambo har köpt en ny telefon som det ingick 6 månader spotify premium i. han har inget spotifykonto men det har jag. jag vill aktviera hans premium på mitt konto. så står det på telias hemsida att jag först måste avslluta mitt premiumkonto
<maxjezy> hur gör jag det?
<realubot> maxjezy: Maila Spotify och fråga?
<Philip5> han kanske vill ha ett eget premium i mobilen
<realubot> maxjezy: Går det inte att bara ta bort Premium-konto i mobilen och logga in med uppgifterna på datorn?
<maxjezy> jag undrar det jag
<realubot> Det här var ju bra: http://www.spotify.com/se/help/keyboard-shortcuts/
<realubot> Synd att jag inte använder Spotify längre.
<maxjezy> kanske telia och spotify har något speciellt med det
<maxjezy> om det bara gäller via telefon tänkte jag
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, kanske.
<maxjezy> verkar inte så enligt avtalet dom teckna när jag läser nu
<Philip5> nej
<chees> gäsp
<Philip5> det är samma
<maxjezy> http://www.spotify.com/se/help/faq/payment/how-can-i-cancel-my-subscription/
<maxjezy> hittade :)
<Philip5> man får 6 mån i vanliga spotify eller mobilen från telia
<realubot> maxjezy: Blir du inte av med det helt då?
<chees> offtopic nån somhar flashat tex en mobile :P
<maxjezy> Please log in to your subscription page on our website to cancel the automatic subscription renewal if you don’t wish to continue your Spotify Premium or Unlimited subscription.
<maxjezy> verkar inte som det, det får duga som svar till henne iaf.
<maxjezy> här är verkligen inte mobilfrågor offtopic
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror inte att hon ska göra det. Hon dödar ju sin prenumeration då.
<maxjezy> det är det enda folk tjötar om numera
<maxjezy> realubot: ja, det hon vill
<maxjezy> hon vill nytja den som följde med
<maxjezy> gratis
<realubot> maxjezy: Nja, en annan ska ju ta över?
<maxjezy> hon får använda det tills periodens slut
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha, hennes gamla?
<maxjezy> precis
<realubot> Då förstår jag.
<Linda^> schh
<realubot> Ja, ja, då ska hon ju logga in och avsluta sitt gamla konto.
<realubot> Linda^: Vad då schh?
<Linda^> SCHH
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> chees: jag har flashat om min hero många gånger
<chees> ok:P
<chees> känner du till programet omnius?
<maxjezy> vad heter gnome-sound-recorder i repo?
<maxjezy> installerat heter det ju så, men när man ska installera det så finns det inte i repo
<Philip5> chees: inte direkt
<chees> ok
<chees> mått dret jag köpte
<chees> för att låsa upp telefonen
<chees> http://www.topsony.com/forum/cmps_index.php?page=buy_license_omnius
<maxjezy> ligger det inbakat i gnome-media paketet?
<maxjezy> det gjorde det.
<maxjezy> http://www.hemnet.se/bostad/villa-4rum-horningsnas-huddinge-kommun-kvarnbergsvagen-35c-2048695
<maxjezy> tycker ni den bilden ser skum ut?
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<maxjezy> tycker nästan det ser för bra ut
<maxjezy> CG typ
<CasperN> står ju tydligt Illustrationsbild
<CasperN> och är väl ganska uppenbart vilka som är det och inte är det
<maxjezy> i tredje bilden
<maxjezy> man ser hur det andra huset speglas i fasaden
<CasperN> Illustrationsbild på brf Kvarnbergsvägen första bilden
<maxjezy> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-26
<maxjezy> någon som sett Quarantine 2: Terminal ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde du kollar på 3d animerad film på kanal5
<maxjezy> jag har ju inte tv
<Philip5> då är det svårare
<spacebug-> yo yo yo!
<chees> äsch
<chees> för bannat funkade ej
<maxjezy> spacebug-: halla at me!
<spacebug-> que?
<CasperN> då var det dags att börja nörda ner sig i game of thrones
<maxjezy> låter inte helt fel.
<CasperN> nä problemet är bara att det är 1080i och inte 1080p :(
<CasperN> får leva med det :D
<x_link> maxjezy: Han? Du menar hon?
<x_link> Angående det med Spotify
<maxjezy> hona ja
<maxjezy> x_link: vad hände med 0000 dansen några dagar här
<x_link> maxjezy: Inte varit här =)
<maxjezy> skitfilm nu, bbl!
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har inte hellet någon TV:
<realubot> *heller någon TV.
<realubot> Dom riktigt hårda killarna i kanalen har inte TV.
<realubot> "Sajten som kommer att erbjuda extramaterial och givetvis en shop, där bland annat ljusböcker kommer att säljas, öppnar i oktober."
<realubot> ljusböcker. Det var värst.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/dnbok/dnbok-hem/harry-potter-skapare-erbjuder-ny-sajtupplvevelse
<realubot> Som lasersvärd, typ.
<nc10> inte mycket till artikel där inte
<realubot> Hiphopparen: Nee.
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<realubot> realubot är här. Ni kan andas ut.
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<realubot> Mm, sluta oroa er. Jag kom ju tillbaka den här gången också.
<dagon_> åh nej..
<dagon_> du är som bittin #2
<realubot> bittin #2? Vad är det för fel på bittin nu?
<dagon_> det sa jag inget om
<dagon_> sa bara att du är som en version av honom
<dagon_> fri tolkning ;)
<rolfblidborg> Nä, det skulle jag inte hålla med om
<dagon_> är det värre?
<realubot> dagon_: Nu skrämde du iväg roffe.
<realubot> dagon_: Så vad ska vi hitta på idag då daggo?
<realubot> dagge
<dagon_> bra fråga
<dagon_> jag vaknade för tidigt
<realubot> dagon_: Mm. Jag ska städa, tvätta och diska.
<dagon_> låter som en jobbig söndag
<realubot> dagon_: Ja. Men vad gör man? Som arbetslös linuxuser har man inte råd med hushållsnära tjänster.
<dagon_> :>
<realubot> Jag är kungen av kanalen. Inte kungen av sverige.
<arand> En viss strof av en viss Gessle känns relevant här...
<realubot> Kungen av sand. :(
<realubot> Kungen av ingenting alls.
<realubot> :(
<arand> :)
 * realubot blir så ledsen att han avinstallerar Ubuntu.
<realubot> Jag är mobbad. Ingen tycker om mig.
<realubot> Den här kanalen har verkligen gått i ide. Kanalen är som en avslagen pilsner.
<K350> realubot: Jo
<cHarNe2> irc över lag tycker jag har blivit mindre aktivt
<K350> cHarNe2: Ja, nu finns det en massa glada bilder att klicka på när man vill kommunicera...
<realubot> Har dom sommar i USA nu också eller
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Eller när infaller sommaren där?
<K350> realubot: New York ligger på samma bredgrad som Rom
<xyzp> hej där i midsommar moln/solen
<realubot> Ok. Nu är det väl inte breddgraden som avgör när man har sommar utan lutningen på jordaxeln i förhållande till jordklotets position i omloppsbanan?
<realubot> breddgraden avgör väl bara hur stora växlingarna blir, inte när sommaren infaller?
<realubot> Eller hur var det nu igen... :S
<xyzp> realubot, ja du har rätt
<Haffe> Hej.
<xyzp> Haffe, hej
<Haffe> hej hej.
<xyzp> allt väl ?
<xyzp> kör linux på luren me
<xyzp> <---strax åter
<Linda^> GAlenskap!
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<coobra> eller hur !!!
<Linda^> Ni vet det mobila bredbandet jag använde igår? KAPUTT :( Vill inte funka alls nu :(
<coobra> alla borde gå ut nu och skapa lite kaos :D
<Haffe> Linda^: Smiska det.
<Linda^> I blame coobra :(
<Linda^> FOR EVERYTHING!
<coobra> Linda^: ojj ?? har du svalt det
<Linda^> ne!
<coobra> Linda^: vad fick det att pajja ?
<Linda^> den ba switcha från umts till gprs, sen funka de inte mer :(
<Linda^> kan inte få igång den nu :(
<Linda^> den  försöker ansluta, men inget händer
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> låter inte bra
<Linda^> näää
<Linda^> ska testa på en windowsdator och se om den bråkar lika mycket
<coobra> vad internetar du på nu ?
<Linda^> pappas mobila bredband
<Linda^> kontantkortsgrej
<coobra> ok
<Linda^> på denna står det HSPDA Roaming :o
<Linda^> switchar väl till UMTS också
<Linda^> fattar ingenting!
<coobra> :(
<coobra> låter inte kul
<Linda^> nä
<coobra> jag har ett 3G
<coobra> usb mojäng
<coobra> kanske ska testa
<Linda^> jag har en sån från telenor :o
<Linda^> båda är.. farsans och den jag fått låna
<coobra> Tele2 har jag
<coobra> :D
<Linda^> kanske är dom bättre? :(
<coobra> vet inte
<Linda^> pappa har en teliasticka också.. nåsntans
<Linda^> men tydligen ska denvara urusel :o SÃ¥ han gick tillbaka till telenor
<coobra> ja tror Tre/Tele2 är bra
<coobra> dom tror jag går på samma master
<Markslap> Nej
<coobra> men mins inte  :p
<coobra> hepp
<Markslap> Tre och Tele2 har inget att göra med varandra.
<coobra> fel igen
<Linda^> Markslap säger nej!
<Linda^> Lyssna på Markslap
<Linda^> :P
<Markslap> Telia kör på Tele2:s nät.
<coobra> lyssna på han
<Markslap> 3G dvs.
<coobra> ok
<Markslap> Och Telenor och Tele2 delar 4G-nät.
<Linda^> Jag måste äta något :(
<Linda^> Vad ska jag äta?
<coobra> 3G funkar fan knapt så 4G lär ju ALDRIG funka
<realubot> Mobilt bredband är skit.
<realubot> Tycker jag.
<Linda^> JA!
<Markslap> Telia fick ingen 3G-licens när det väl började.
<Linda^> JAg med
<Linda^> ställer bara till elände
<Markslap> coobra: Var bor du?
<coobra> Linda^: rucolasallad med massa gått till :D
<Linda^> GÅTT
<Linda^> :(
<Markslap> 3G fungerar bra tycker jag ändå.
<Linda^> Funderar på en räksallad
<Markslap> Det är pga. av staten som det inte är mycket bättre. :P
<coobra> Markslap: ja har testat mellan Arboga - Örebro / Gotland södra) stockholms skärgård... inget är bra fan
<realubot> Sverige har väl ändå bättre mobirl internet än Europa?
<Markslap> Mm
<realubot> Eller?
<Markslap> Landet
<realubot> Telenor 3g duger knappt ens i Göteborg ju.
<coobra> jo men telai/Tre/ osv skryter ju om att det ska funka bra
<realubot> Och då är ju ändå Göteborg som vi alla känner till Sveriges framsida.
<coobra> dra åt helvete jävla ljugpellar tycker jag
<realubot> Mm, men hur bra är 4g då?
<dagon_> lär ju inte vara för bra nu
<dagon_> vad finns det, 7 master?
<realubot> Någon som har erfarenhet av 4g? I Göteborg, i Sverige, i Afghanistan?
<dagon_> och i storstäderna endast
<Markslap> dagon_: Beror ju på vilken operatör du tänker på. :P
<coobra> hah
<dagon_> Markslap: för tillfället telesnor
<coobra> ja ÄLSKAR min TPkabel  :D
<dagon_> deras reklam ekar i mitt huvud
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> dagon_: Tele2/Telenor dvs.
<coobra> wroooooooooooooooooooom wroooooooooooooooom
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> Förra sommaren kan det ha stämt.
<Markslap> Nu har dom antagligen bra många fler master. :P
<Markslap> Råkade se en karta hos Tele2 hur långt utbyggnaden av lte hade kommit.
<coobra> Linda^:  fan nu vart jag hungrig elaka lilla flicka  :(
<dagon_> Markslap: :)
<Linda^> skyll inte på mig :(
<Linda^> hörrni! VArför växlar skiten över till gprs nurå?
<Linda^> ni som kan :( testade på en windowsdator också.. samma sak. GPRS, så tar det femton år att ladda en sida
<dagon_> hoho
<dagon_> slösurf
<coobra> Linda^: för där du är finns det kanske inte 3G utan annat gammalt skit :p
<Linda^> Alltså, det funkade fint fram till igår kväll
<Linda^> och just nu använder jag ju en annan sticka.. utan problem
<realubot> Linda^: Du borde kunna ställa in så att den aldrig använder gprs. Men jag tror den växlar för att den har för dålig täckning på 3g.
<Linda^> realubot: ställde in i windows "prioritera 3G".. men fick bara gprs ändå
<coobra> Linda^:  kolla täckningkarta kanske ?
<Linda^> men med den andra telenorstickan funkar det fint
<realubot> Linda^: Istället för att tappa kontakten med internet helt så växlar den till gprs.
<Linda^> JAMEN!
<realubot> Linda^: Då har du kvar täckning men tappar fast såklart.
<realubot> *fart
<Linda^> Jag har ju haft 3g fram till igår
<Linda^> nu vägrar den
<Markslap> Linda^: Bakfull
<realubot> Linda^: Testa att slå av gprs helt då.
<Linda^> hur gör jag det i ubuntu? Testade på windows förut..
<Linda^> 2G, är det gprsp?
<Linda^> gprs*
<coobra> någon har kört in en närliggande mast ?
<Linda^> men alltså..
<Linda^> jag har två stickor här
<Linda^> den ena funkar, den andra funkar inte.
<Linda^> båda från telenor
<realubot> Linda^: Vad har du för modem, vilket märke och modell?
<Markslap> Då är det nog stickan.
<coobra> vilka leverantörer ?
<coobra> ohh
<Linda^> båda telenor!
<coobra> det kan det vara med
<coobra> ta ut simkortet testa
<Linda^> den ena (som funkar) heter: E1550
<realubot> Linda^: Den som inte fungerar, fungerar inte den i Windows heller med rätt drivrutiner?
<coobra> spacebug-:  WB
<Linda^> realubot: nej, bara gprs som vil funka
<Linda^> E1750 är det på den som inte funkar
<realubot> Linda^: "Works in Lucid only with usb-modeswitch installed."
<realubot> Den ska fungera. E1550 alltså.
<Linda^> Ja, den använder jag ju nu
<Linda^> E1750 funkade fram till igår kväll
<Linda^> då bara la den av mitt i
<coobra> realubot: <--- virus ett internetscum !!!!
<realubot> Linda^: "Works out of the box in Maverick (tested with kernel 2.6.35-7). Lucid (2.6.32-24) works with usb-modeswitch installed. Modem is also network-locked "
<Linda^> växlade över till gprs
<realubot> Linda^: Även E1750 ska fungera.
<realubot> Enligt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Linda^> Säger ju det :) Den ska funka!
<Linda^> Jag undrar ju mest varför den switcha över till gprs bara sådär..
<realubot> coobra: Vad är det med dig?
<coobra> nej nu ska jag bajsa
<Linda^> :o
<realubot> Linda^: Jag tror att det beror på dålig täckning. Så gjort mitt mobila internet.
<realubot> *gjorde
<Linda^> realubot: Jamen, ska inte båda strejka då? Och jag befinner mig på samma plats som igår, när allt funkade fint.
<realubot> Linda^: Finns det inte någon inställning för att inte använda gprs i Network Manager?
<realubot> Linda^: täckningen beror ju även på saker som väder och hur många det är som trafikerar masten o.s.v., tror jag.
<Linda^> realubot: Jag har inte hittat något sådant..
<Linda^> jobbar samtidigt, så om du undrar varför jag segar
<realubot> Linda^: Har du testat att surfa med din mobiltelefon som modem då?
<realubot> Har du testat att sätta SIM-kortet i din mobil och använda den som modem istället?
<spacebug-> hej coobra
<realubot> Linda^: Vad jobbar du med?
<realubot> Linda^: http://rende.se/pmwiki/uploads/Main/ppp1.png
<realubot> Har du inget sådant? connection type?
<realubot> Linda^: Om du högerklickar på uppkopplingen i Netwrok Manager och väljer Properties.
<realubot> Eller markerar uppkopplingen och väljer Redigera/Edit.
<Linda^> realubot: jo, jag vet var du menar, men hittar ingenstans där man ändrar just 3G osv
<realubot> Linda^: Ok. :S
<Linda^> realubot: Jag hittade :))))
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på idag då
<Philip5> uppdatera lite först...
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> så
<henrikon> alltså.......laptopen blir betydligt varmare med ubuntu än med windows
<henrikon> vad finns att göra?
<henrikon> ganska irriterande att fläkten går på halvfart hela tiden
<Philip5> om det är grafiken som gör det så kan du kanske slå av effekter
<Philip5> se till att du har bästa drivisarna för grafiken
<realubot> Linda^: Var det där jag sa att det var eller?
<realubot> Philip5: Be till kanalguden realubot.
<realubot> Så har du något att göra.
<Linda^> realubot: Jo, det var bara jag som inte tittade ordentligt :(
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<coobra> ser inte så ut
<Linda^> snacka inte... det är alltid action när jag är omkring :(
<Philip5> Linda^: jo annars så ser du ju till att det blir det genom att krydda upp tillvaron lite
<Linda^> Philip5: :o
<Philip5> precis
<Linda^> Philip5: Du sa ju precis samma sak som jag sa.. fast med andra ord :(
<chees2> de va som fan
<chees2> funkade låsa upp luren :P
<TyrPak9> Skrämmande kapitalismpropaganda på SVT:s Anslagstavlan.
<TyrPak9> "När företag konkurrerar leder det till lägre priser och högre kvalitet."
<TyrPak9> Inget "kan leda till" eller "i den perfekta världen så..."...
<TyrPak9> Jag har då aldrig sett någon vara eller tjänst som blivit bättre av att en massa andra företag lägger sig i och hetsar till att alla aktörer ska ta genvägar.
<TyrPak9> Snarare alltid lägre priser och mycket lägre kvalitet.
<Philip5> chees2: vad?
<chees2> hue easy är de att pilla med firware på en lur
<Philip5> tror det beror på vilken lur det gäller och vilka verktyg som finns till hands. jag har bara gjort det med htc hero och där är det lätt
<Philip5> lätt om man har lite grundkoll
<Philip5> vad har du för lur?
<chees2> http://www.omnius-server.com låste nyss upp min lur via dom
<chees2> funkade klockrent
<TyrPak9> Nokia 3210.
<chees2> går även flasha och massa shit där med
<chees2> har bara så jag kan göra de med min program lisense i dag
<chees2> är en w880i
<TyrPak9> Sluta blanda engelska och svenska.
<Philip5> är det upplåsning av operatörslås eller är det för att "root" så man kan lägga in roms?
<chees2> opratörs låset är borta
<Philip5> ok men det har ju inget med rom/firmware att göra
<TyrPak9> Det har med kukfitta att bajskorv.
<amelia> TyrPak9: ok, men den här kanalen är för att prata om ubuntu och datorer.. och vårda språket.
<Philip5> TyrPak9: skärp dig eller så har du inget här att göra
<TyrPak9> Skärp dig själv, miffo.
<rolfblidborg> Detta är inte okej...
<rolfblidborg> FÃ¥r hem min server idag
<TyrPak9> Jag gör vad jag vill.
<TyrPak9> När jag vill.
<TyrPak9> Och hur jag vill.
<rolfblidborg> Imorgon åker jag till P&L :'(
 * delhage åker på onsdag
<realubot> P%L?
<realubot> P&L
<realubot> Vad är det?
<rolfblidborg> Peace and Love
<rolfblidborg> Festival i Borlänge
<Philip5> aha
<realubot> Aha. Är inte du för gammal för den?
<chees2> tufft ;P
<chees2> ok
<chees2> vet inte om man ska börja pilla med roms nu med
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Om jag är för gammal? :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja. :D
<Philip5> chees2: du kunde pilla med roms förrut också
<chees2> ok
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du hade väl barn och allt?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Motfråga: Hur gammal tror du att jag är? :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du hade väl en unge som satt i macnytt eller vad det var?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag tippar på att du är 45.
<chees2> bara gött om man kan få den som normal än massa 3re reklam på den
<rolfblidborg> Aha, nää, jag är 19 :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok, då fick du barn tidigt om du har en unge som är i tonåren.
<rolfblidborg> Min tonåring sitter i #macnytt :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hur går det till då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Oroliga tonårsförälder var väll topic?
<realubot> Om du är 19? Eller ljuger du om din ålder
<rolfblidborg> Jag trodde du var sarkastisk så jag spelade bara med :P
<realubot> ?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: nope, jag är 19
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Men det var du som snackade om att du hade en unge som satt i macnytt för några dagar sedan va?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nä, det var väll någon månad sen
<rolfblidborg> Men det var ju bara på skoj :)
<realubot> Ah, det kanske det var.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja, ja. :D Jag trodde du hade det.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nää :D
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det var därför jag undrade om du inte kände dig för gammal när du står där i publiken i P&L tillsammans med massa fjortisar och skriker åt Eric Saade.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nejdå, dessa fjortisar är underbara :)
<rolfblidborg> Släpper till ganska enkelt :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du kanske kommer vara förälder när du kommer hem från P&L?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Tja, kanske det :)
<realubot> ;)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Hoppas morsan är rimlig bara :-)
<rolfblidborg> Jag kan ta mitt ansvar så vi får väll hoppas :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du ska väl inte skaffa barn med din morsa? Satsa på någon av brudarna på P&L istället.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Men.. Morsan till barnet :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag vet. Jag drar dig i benet bara.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Oooh!
<realubot> ;)
 * rolfblidborg Blev dragen i benet
<rolfblidborg> In your face #ubuntu-se!
<rolfblidborg> :D
<realubot> Hur länge pågår P&L då?
<rolfblidborg> 5 dagar :)
<realubot> Aha, ok. Kommer den där osmakliga Gry Forsell också?
<rolfblidborg> tror jag inte :S
<realubot> Jag tror hon har lett festivalen någon gång.
<realubot> Eller nej. Det är den där Dansa & Ler-fastivalen.
<rolfblidborg> Okej :)
<realubot> Dom går ju i Norrland båda.
<realubot> Allt norr om Göteboooorg är Norrland.
<rolfblidborg> haha
<rolfblidborg> Njaaa :P
<rolfblidborg> Men hallå!
<realubot> Aja, du får ha det så kul på P&L roffe!
<rolfblidborg> jag får hem min server idag! :D
 * rolfblidborg is happy!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Tackar! :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad ska du ha din server till?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: bla FTP
<rolfblidborg> Men även för att lära mig ubuntu =)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok, inget företag eller större projekt då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nope
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad är det för server då?
<rolfblidborg> Antagligen kommer jag att hosta en hemsida på den
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är alltid en början.
<rolfblidborg> Det är en gammal HP ProLiant dl 140 :)
<realubot> Begagnad eller?
<rolfblidborg> Japp
<realubot> Ok.
<rolfblidborg> stått hos en polare ett tag
<rolfblidborg> :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Var ska du ha den då?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Uhm... ja du...
<rolfblidborg> Bra fråga :D
<rolfblidborg> Antagligen så kommer jag mest att ha den för att titta på
<rolfblidborg> Är som ett barn på julafton :D
<realubot> Jag menar. Vad kostar det att ha en sådan i en serverhall? Eller varför hyr du inte en dedikerad server istället?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hur kyler du den? Det är inga fläktar i va?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det är en del fläktar, jo :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag vill pilla med den själv
<rolfblidborg> :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok, jag trodde dom satt i skåpet där man sätter in den.
<realubot> Dåg inga fläktar på bilderna.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag tänkte mer om det fanns någon mening med att ha en egen egentligen eller om det bara är för skojs skull.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nope, bara för skojs skull
<rolfblidborg> Sen kan jag ju alltid ha den i källaren
<realubot> Jo.
<rolfblidborg> Där är det kallt iaf :)
<rolfblidborg> Och morsan klagar inte :)
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> realubot has left the building.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Ahw :(
<amelia> rolfblidborg: vilken generation 140?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: g2 tror jag
<rolfblidborg> eller g3
<rolfblidborg> Finns det något vettigt sätt att göra ett bootbart usb-minne i windows?
<rolfblidborg> Macen till inte leka med ISO :(
<amelia> rolfblidborg: med SATA eller SAS disk då?
<cahoot> finns inte unebootin till win?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: SATA :)
<rolfblidborg> cahoot kanske det gör, ska kolla .)
<cahoot> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<amelia> rolfblidborg: quad eller dual core?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Vad sägs som single?
<amelia> rolfblidborg: inte en g3:a då. :)
<rolfblidborg> amelia: g2?
<amelia> rolfblidborg: troligt
<amelia> rolfblidborg: står på den om inte annat, i ena hörnet. står det inget är det en g1.
<rolfblidborg> Okej :)
<rolfblidborg> Ska kolla påt! :)
<rolfblidborg> Vilket GUI ska man använda?
<rolfblidborg> Vilket drar minst prestanda?
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg,  hur tänker du?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Man får väll inget GUI med Ubuntu Server?
<Mandrew> menar du vilken av dom officiella *buntu distarna som drar minst processor kraft?
<rolfblidborg> nej, vilket GUI
<Mandrew> kom just in i kanalen så jag hänger inte med på hur du tänker ;)
<whuffor> En tiling wm som ratpoison drar nog inte mycket resurser alls. Men det känns kanske lite främmande för dom flesta
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Men om man vill ha ett GUI i ubuntu server så måste man ju installera det själv, right?
<rolfblidborg> och det drar ju olika mycket prestanda?
<Mandrew> jo så e d ju
<whuffor> Jag kör awesome på min stationära linuxburk.
<Mandrew> du tänker tex installera xfce eller liknande?
<rolfblidborg> jag vet inte vad jag tänker
<rolfblidborg> Har väldigt lite kunskap inom ubuntu
<rolfblidborg> eller, aah, linux överhuvud taget :)
<Mandrew> för installerar du tex xfce så måste du ha en WM oxå
<rolfblidborg> WM?
<Mandrew> window manager
<rolfblidborg> aha
<Mandrew> till linux finns det en uppsjö av olika miljöer du kan installera
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<Mandrew> jag har aldrig kört server mjukvaran men jag tror hela idén faller om du ska ha ett GUI
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Men jag är nab :(
<Mandrew> nab?
<rolfblidborg> noob :P
<Mandrew> hehe
<cahoot> nyss ankommen bruakre?
<Mandrew> vad ska du ha ett server OS till?
<rolfblidborg> cahoot: Hängt i kanalen ett tag
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Server :)
<Mandrew> tex?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Ska slänga upp en ftpserver
<rolfblidborg> samt något annat skit som slår mig
<Mandrew> det kan du ha den vanliga versionen för
<rolfblidborg> Vill lära mig ubuntu och känner att slänga upp en server är ett bra alternativ :)
<Mandrew> då lär du får sätta dig in i CLI
<rolfblidborg> CLI? =)
<Mandrew> Command Line Interface :)
<rolfblidborg> Aha
<Mandrew> dvs terminal arbee
<rolfblidborg> Yeah
<rolfblidborg> Det låter så jävla hardcore :P
<rolfblidborg> Speciellt till en början :(
<Mandrew> haha så jag skulle installera vanliga ubuntu och sen sätta upp en FTP server från den
<cahoot> måste det verkligen vara en ftpserver?
<Mandrew> då har du chansen att komma in i tänket med linux och bekanta dig med terminalen
<rolfblidborg> cahoot: Jag behöver en FTP-server, så ja
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Mjo, sant
<Mandrew> installerar du ubuntu så e det sedan bara att installera FTP server mjukvaran
<rolfblidborg> Yep
<rolfblidborg> hur konfigruerar jag den sen då?
<Mandrew> finns bra manualer till servrarna på nätet
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<Mandrew> allt hänger på vilken du väljer
<Mandrew> jag skulle kolla på apatche
<R2D21> Det måste väll finnas modell peka och klicka?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: aah
<rolfblidborg> R2D21: Jo, men dessa människor är hatiska mot GUI :(
<R2D21> rolfblidborg, Jag e lite halvmot terminalen för vardagspyssel men gillar ubuntu ändå.
<rolfblidborg> R2D21: Ska slänga upp en ubuntuserver, det började med att jag frågade vilket GUI jag skulle använda
<cahoot> det finns inget vettigt gui för att sköta en server
<Mandrew> jodå CLI
<R2D21> rolfblidborg, Okej ubuntuserver. Ja jag provade det men det kändes allderles för avancerat för normalt användande.
<rolfblidborg> cahoot: Jag kommer ju fortfarande att kunna använda Terminalen
<cahoot> (om man inte nöjer sig med att alfabetet är språkets gui)
<R2D21> List som en tom ram för ett hottroddbygge.
<rolfblidborg> Hur ser CLI ut då?
<Mandrew> terminalen ;)
<Mandrew> som DoS
<rolfblidborg> Kommer man kunna ha flera terminaler uppe samtidigt?
<rolfblidborg> Är för ung for DoS :(
<Mandrew> hehe
<Mandrew> i servern? det vet jag inte eftersom jag inte kör med server OSet
<cahoot> rolfblidborg, mha screen kan du ha valfritt antal terminaler
<Mandrew> men i en vanlig terminal visst bara att slänga upp flikar
<Mandrew> eller fler fönster
<rolfblidborg> Men om jag inte ska ha något GUI kommer det betyda mer arbete för er ;)
<rolfblidborg> "Hur var det jag bytte mapp nu igen?"
<rolfblidborg> :D
<Mandrew> nä då bara att hänvisa till en CLI guide ;)
<rolfblidborg> Nej, men lite kunskap har jag efter användning av OS X i ett x-antal år :)
<Mandrew> har du inga mappar att klicka på så är du iaf helt vilsen ;)
<Mandrew> har du klen hårdvara som du vill köra servern från?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Vanlig dag i terminalen för mig: "Cd bla, ls, cd bla, ls"
<rolfblidborg> :P
<schrimp> vad har jag missat, om jag inte kan ta bort en mapp efter att jag loggat in med en användare X? Ägaren till mappen är Y (både X och Y är i samma grupp).
<Mandrew> du måste ha root för det
<R2D21> men ska du bara köra ftp varför inte köra färdig server med webb gui?
<Mandrew> lyssna nu på R2D21
<schrimp> gruppen i fråga för mina två användare är "users" och mappen är ägd av "Y:users" , men jag vill kunna ta bort med "X:users" .. det borde gå om mappen är chmoddad som 777 ?
<R2D21> den nya nånting med "box 8.0" provade jag o va helnöjd. i ubuntu server tog det mej en hel kväll att montera ett usb minne och kopiera en fil...
<schrimp> jag kan flytta mappar, så jag är kluven till varför jag inte kan ta bort..
<cahoot> schrimp, man chown
<osian> någon som har lyckats med att  instalera cs5 i ubuntu??
<cahoot> se om winehq listar det som möjligt osian
<cahoot> (verkar osannolikt men bäst kolla)
<schrimp> cahoot, jag tror att ägandeskapet är riktigt..? mappen "Y:users" ska kunna tas bort av "X:users" , jag verkar ju ha skrivrättigheter, så jag förstår inte mitt problem :(
<cahoot> schrimp, jag läste slarvigt om bakgrunden - sorry
<schrimp> np
<cahoot> schrimp, vem äger ovanliggande mapp?
<schrimp> det gör Y
<cahoot> meh *dir*
<cahoot> y:y?
<schrimp> y:users
<cahoot> och perms på det?
<schrimp> drwxrwxrwx
<schrimp> 777
<schrimp> i samma grupp huserar usern "x" också
<schrimp> och jag kan skapa mappar, flytta etc, men inte ta bort..
<cahoot> inte råkat slå på chattr -i eller så?
<cahoot> (...och vi talar om ext*?)
<schrimp> ext4
<cahoot> y kan radera?
<schrimp> ja
<cahoot> är det på en gene partition?
<cahoot> egen
<CasperN> osian: jag har cs5 i 10.10
<schrimp> jag har slarvat lite här såg jag, bland alla tester, jag återkommer. det visade sig att jag nu loggar in med användare Y, så min fråga är onödig just ju.. återkommer ! ><
<CasperN> precis allt funkar felfritt förutom tryckkänslighet och div wacomintällningar
<schrimp> tack för din hjälp hittills iaf !
<R2D21> om man skulle satsa på xubuntu med raid0 ute i garaget?
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, här är en sammanfattning av ftp servrar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FTP_server_software
<rolfblidborg> Tack! :)
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, är det klen hårdvara du vill klämma in servern på?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Inte direkt
<Mandrew> ok
<rolfblidborg> Det är en xeon-processor på 2.8ghz
<rolfblidborg> Men nu ska här ätas!
<rolfblidborg> brb!
<Mandrew> ok ha d
<R2D21> tatnen gör bakad potatis och grillad kyckling här *mums*
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<R2D21> (sletet tangentbord ute i garaget, säkert fullt med spånor i)
<rolfblidborg> Back!
<Mandrew> 11 min för att äta lol du får vara rädd om magen
<rolfblidborg> Äh
<rolfblidborg> MÃ¥ste ju packa! :)
<Haffe> tar ?
<Mandrew> lol
<Mandrew> Haffe, "tar" den va riktigt bra
<R2D21> packa? dreamhack har ju redan varit :-)
<rolfblidborg> terminal-skämt?
<rolfblidborg> R2D21: Ska på festival! :D
<Mandrew> vilken festival ska du på?
<rolfblidborg> peace and love
<Mandrew> ok kommer d några balla artister?
<rolfblidborg> Bob Dylan :)
<rolfblidborg> Bob Hund
<R2D21> och då behövs en ftp server? :-)
<cahoot> den största
<rolfblidborg> Nationalteatern!
<cahoot> finns dom fortf?
<rolfblidborg> R2D21: Nej :)
<rolfblidborg> cahoot: De finns igen :)
<R2D21> haha ok
<rolfblidborg> http://www.peaceandlove.nu/festival/artister/nationalteaterns-klang--jubel---jubileumsforestallning/
<cahoot> såg hoola bandoola som förband till Dylan för 10 år sen - verkade direkt bleka i jämförelse
<Mandrew> ffs nationalteatern, helvete o jag missar dom igen :(
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Jag tänker på dig när jag ser dem :)
<Mandrew> gör du så
<Mandrew> får sitta i min soffa o yla till bandaren
<rolfblidborg> nu ska jag hämta min server! :D
<rolfblidborg> BRB!
<Mandrew> jag klockar dig ;)
<rolfblidborg> Back!
<rolfblidborg> Jävlar vad jag överskattar min styrka!
<rolfblidborg> är nörd!
<rolfblidborg> Ska inte bära tunga datorer!
<bamsefar> :P
<bamsefar> Vad har du burit? :P
<rolfblidborg> En server
<rolfblidborg> Fy satan :P
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Vad för server?
<rolfblidborg> HP ProLiant 140
<bamsefar> Shit, de är ju skitlätta.
<bamsefar> Vanlig 1U-server med 2 diskar...
<rolfblidborg> Ja... jusste!
<rolfblidborg> det är en jävla gigant
<rolfblidborg> !
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg: då skulle du burit min Trinitron skärm
<larsemil> haha 140 är liten
<maxjezy> damn säger jag bara.
<maxjezy> jag har både bra fysik och sisu men den var fan tung
<bamsefar> rolfblidborg: Datorer är inte tunga förrän det är mycket disk i...
<rolfblidborg> har inte ens bootat den, det första jag gör är att smälla in ett Raid-kort :D
<amelia> bamsefar: jaså?
<amelia> bamsefar: då kan du ju bära runt på tyr lite. :D
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<amelia> bamsefar: han har ingen intern disk. :)
<rolfblidborg> Bara skojjade
<rolfblidborg> Det första jag gör är att jag skär mig på skiten!
<CasperN> spelar ju mindre roll hur tunga sakerna är, utan mer hur långt man ska bära skiten
<rolfblidborg> Pissdator!
<amelia> rolfblidborg: stoppa i ett raid-kort? har du inte smart array på den där?
<maxjezy> CasperN: ja, precis. men att bära en 30 " trinitronskärm är inte lätt
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Men det är ju bara 2 platser :)
<maxjezy> även om det är över tröskeln hemma
<CasperN> bar en htpc 3 km med armarna så brett isär som gick för att få runt dem runt kartongen
<amelia> rolfblidborg: ja? du har ju inte plats med mer disk i den.
<rolfblidborg> Tänkte göra någon sneaky lösning :)
<CasperN> hade ryggvärk i ett par dagar efter det, och har aldrig använt skiten till mer än att testa livecds
<bamsefar> amelia: Haha :)
<bamsefar> amelia: Pc-datans givetvis.. :P
<amelia> bamsefar: jahaaaa. :P
<CasperN> hårdvara är inte anpassade för nördanatomi
<amelia> bamsefar: vad definierar en PC? att den har intel eller amd?
<amelia> bamsefar: räknas amd 29k då också?
<bamsefar> :)
<larsemil> amelia: är det inte så att om datorn är ett monster så klassas den inte som pc?
<larsemil> :D
<whuffor> Är det inte så att en PC-dator definieras av att dess cpu kör x86-instruktioner. Det trodde jag iallafall.
<CasperN> hoppas alla använder molnet i framtiden så vi slipper tunga datorer :D
<CasperN> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persondator
<whuffor> Alltså processorarkitekturen bestämmmer om det är en PC eller nåt annat
<whuffor> Moln kan väga massor.
<bamsefar> CasperN: Oja, så klart ingen behöver datorer om vi kör allt i molnet...
<bamsefar> Vad fan tror du molnet kör på? Luft?
<CasperN> :D
<CasperN> japp!
<whuffor> Ett åskmoln har säkert många ton vatten i sig.
<CasperN> men det behöver inte vi casual användare bry oss om
<whuffor> Om man lagrar sina data i ett åskmoln, riskerar man inte då att förlora data p.g.a. elektriska urladdningar?
<CasperN> en skärm ska vara allt vi behöver, hoppas apple fixar det, befria folk från pc användandet
<whuffor> En Mac är ju mer eller mindre bara en stor, tjock skärm.
<CasperN> jo det är bara början på något mycket vackert
<CasperN> tänk vad smidigt att låta någon annan du aldrig behöver träffa eller bry dig om, ta hand om alla dina filer, lösenord, epost, bloggar mm
<CasperN> nu kan man ju streama spel, så man behöver ju inte värstinggrafikkort heller
<rolfblidborg> Min styvfar var extremt skeptisk till min nya dator :(
<bamsefar> Vilken?
<rolfblidborg> servern
<bamsefar> Jaha
<bamsefar> Varför är han skeptisk till den då?
<rolfblidborg> Dels för att den låter som en jävla helikopter samt att den är stor som ett hus
<amelia> stor som ett hus?
<amelia> är du säker på att det är en dl 140 du pratar om?
<rolfblidborg> Inte när du säger så :(
<amelia> vi pratar om ca 5 cm hög, knappt 50 cm bred och max 80-100 cm djup?
<rolfblidborg> ja?
<rolfblidborg> jämför med en persondator
<amelia> ooook..
<amelia> jämfört med en persondator är der mindre, men plattare..
<rolfblidborg> den är längre och bredare men plattare
<amelia> ajjo.
<CasperN> fäst den som en tavla på väggen
<CasperN> så tar den mindre plats
<amelia> men ja, jag skulle inte använda utryck som "stor som ett hus" om en liten 1U pizzalåda. :)
<CasperN> mindre plats, effektivare plats iaf
<rolfblidborg> Den vill inte boota ubuntu :(
<rolfblidborg> Öppen så man ser den vackra? =)
<amelia> rolfblidborg: försöker du boota med en 64-bitars version?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: kanske
<amelia> rolfblidborg: isåfall kontrollera att du verkligen har en 64-bitars cpu i den där.
<rolfblidborg> ok
<amelia> rolfblidborg: eller att du inte försöker boot:a en dvd i en cd-only spelare
<rolfblidborg> Försöker boota med usb-minne
<amelia> ah
 * realubot is back.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Hey!
<rolfblidborg> vad är "ROM-Based setup" och PX*something setup?
<Linda^> TJA
<amelia> rolfblidborg: PXE är när du boot:ar från nätet och Rom Based setup är BIOS
<rolfblidborg> aha
<rolfblidborg> Hur bootar jag från nätet?
<rolfblidborg> Går det att göra via en Mac?
<amelia> rolfblidborg: du måste sätta upp ett system som stöder pxe boot.
<CasperN> cloud boot :)
<rolfblidborg> aha
<amelia> rolfblidborg: alltså typ dhcp-server och en tftp-server som skickar över rätt kernel
<amelia> och lite annat
<rolfblidborg> ok
<amelia> rolfblidborg: kom du fram till något angående 32 vs 64 bitars?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Nope
<rolfblidborg> Men jag hittar inte ens något alternativ :(
<amelia> rolfblidborg: hur menar du alternativ?
<rolfblidborg> amelia: att boota med någonting
<rolfblidborg> "Press any button to boot with bla bla bla"
<amelia> rolfblidborg: hmm, den kanske inte kan boot:a från USB eller inte hittar USB-minnet?
<amelia> rolfblidborg: kolla boot order i bios
<rolfblidborg> amelia: Har jag gjort
<rolfblidborg> USB är överst
<osian> Hej kanske fel fråga i på den här chatten men försöker någon som vet hur man knäcker win 7 inloggning behöver logga in som  administratör på en dator för att åtgärda ett fel
<rolfblidborg> osian: Vet att man kan bränna en live-cd och boota med
<amelia> rolfblidborg: låter som något knasigt med usb-minnet då, antingen hur det är byggt eller något annat.
<rolfblidborg> hur går jag till väga för att installera via USB?
<rolfblidborg> ROM-based?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hallå roffy!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: 'ello!
<realubot> Linda^: Hej hej.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Typ så kanske: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det är inte säkert att det går att installera via USB. Modekortet (BIOS?) måste ha stöd för det.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det brukar heta USB-ZIP eller något om det finns som boot option.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Men man kan välja USB i bios
<realubot> osian: chntpw
<realubot> osian: osian http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok, då så.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Testa att skapa ett nytt bootbart USB-minne. Jag har varit med om att man har fått göra om minnet. Testa gärna ett annat minne om du har mer än ett.
<Linda^> realubot: tja tja
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag har ju inte det :(
<realubot> Det kan vara något knäppt med minnet eller så har det kanske blivit något fel när du skapade det.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Testa att göra om det bootbara USB-minnet på stickan du har då.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: japp!
<osian> Tack för er hjälp
<realubot> Jag har inget annat råd. :|
<realubot> osian: np
<realubot> osian: Lycka till!
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, vill du installera OSet från ett usb minne?
<Linda^> SÃ¥.. Vem av er fixar min rygg? :(
<Mandrew> osian, vad vill du göra med win7?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: aah
<Mandrew> Linda^, naprapaten ;)
<Linda^> Mandrew: Är du?
<Mandrew> Linda^, nupp
<Linda^> Mandrew: :(
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, sitter du på en windows burk nu?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Tror att det ligger freeNAS på den nu
<Mandrew> nä den datorn du skriver på till mig ;)
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: aha
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<rolfblidborg> OS X
<rolfblidborg> Men har en Winbl0ws precis brevid :)
<Mandrew> 'ok cool vad vill du jobba ifrån?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Föredrar OS X
<Mandrew> jag kan fixa hjlp relativt snabbt till win men till osx måste jag söka lite
<rolfblidborg> aha, kör windows då
<Mandrew> ok då rockar vi'
<rolfblidborg> Kanske en dum fråga, men använde du MSN?
<rolfblidborg> Eftersom att jag ircar på macen :P
<rolfblidborg> tangentbordet till pc'n sitter i servern :)
<rolfblidborg> Eller du... nvm
<realubot> Linda^: Jag tror jag tar på mig att göra det.
<rolfblidborg> Kopplar in ett annat tangentbord till pc
<rolfblidborg> ¨n
<Linda^> realubot: att göra vadå?
<realubot> Linda^: Fixa din rygg.
<Linda^> realubot: fixa då :(
<Linda^> MAO!
<Linda^> NAO!
<realubot> Linda^: När har du tid för operation?
<Linda^> va
<Linda^> say what?
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, spelar ingen roll vilket os nu ;) vi kan köra mac
<Linda^> vilken operation?
<realubot> Linda^: Ja, du måste opereras.
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> glöm
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Okej :)
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, gå till denna sidan: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<realubot> Linda^: Jo, tyvärr. Det verkar inte bättre när jag kollar på röntgenbilderna.
<rolfblidborg> Men pc¨n är snabbare :)
<Linda^> realubot: Ameh. :(
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, sen så skrollar du ner till 2:an och väljer vilket allternativ du vill köra sen så väljer du visa mig
<realubot> Linda^: Vad är det med din rygg? Har du suttit för länge framför datorn?
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, den kommer att ge dig allt du behöver
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, du kan använda nästan vilken dist du vill till den guiden inte enbart ubuntu
<rolfblidborg> okej, känns som att jag behöver slå en drill för detta :)
<rolfblidborg> brb 1 min
<Mandrew> klockar dig
<rolfblidborg> d
<rolfblidborg> Nej
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Pissa i en flaska som en normal linuxuser så du slipper lämna datorn.
<rolfblidborg> 2 min :(
<Mandrew> hehe
<realubot> Eller hink som du tömmer när du ändå måste starta om datorn av någon anledning.
 * realubot skrattar åt sina egna skämt.
<dagon_> like a retard
<Mandrew> realubot,  eller varför inte installera skrivbordet och ethernet kabeln på muggen
<dagon_> att skratta åt sina egna skämt är som att gilla sina egna inlägg på facebook
<rolfblidborg> Okej... nu dog mitt näterkskort av någon anledning :@
<Linda^> realubot: Nej, jag har börjat mitt sommarjobb :)
<rolfblidborg> Okej... kör macversionen
<rolfblidborg> Tror mitt ALFA-kort är dött :(
<realubot> Linda^: Vad sommarjobbar du med då?
<rolfblidborg> dagon_: Word!
<realubot> Mandrew: Ja, det är nog lika bra att göra om badrummet till en datorarbetsplats med en gång. ;)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Fel...
<rolfblidborg> Man gör om kontoret till ett badrum :)
<rolfblidborg> Mer hardcore
<realubot> Det gör inget om det börjar åska heller då ju för man sitter ju redan med datorn i duschen.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: ;)
<realubot> Linda^: Jobbar du på FRA?
<Mandrew> lol
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, hur går det för dig?
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Testar att göra om usb-minnet i UNetbootin
<rolfblidborg> Den höll ändå på :)
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> du formaterade minnet i FAT32 eller hur?
<henrikon> hur kollar jag om har lämpliga grafikdrivisar?
<rolfblidborg> Japp
<Mandrew> gott
<Mandrew> henrikon, hur tänker du nu?
<henrikon> tja, min laptop generar lite väl mycket värme jämfört med windoes
<henrikon> och det beror ju på något
<Philip5> henrikon: hade du kollat drivisarna för ditt grafikkort?
<henrikon> hur göra man det?
<Philip5> först vad har du för grafikkrets i den?
<dagon_> lspci | grep VGA
<dagon_> typ
<coobra> knasigt ere
<coobra> allt e knasigt
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> well, nytja värmen till en turbin som i sin tur ger el, som i sin tur förser datorn med ny ström.
<maxjezy> tror jag precis kommit på evighetsmaskinen
 * maxjezy skriver ner i smarta ideer boken
<Mandrew> en bit folie på tangentbordet, sen e d bara at knäcka ett ägg o voila du har en hacker lunsch
<Mandrew> lunch*
<Linda^> realubot: ohja!
<coobra> Linda^: mysa ?
<Mandrew> tror linda ser ut som stallman och jobbar i en betongbunker på FRA
<henrikon> Philip5, antingen ati x2300 eller intel x3100
<Linda^> coobra: gör du så :o
<coobra> Linda^: nej vi ? kom hit
<Linda^> coobra: Är du i Tylösand?
<coobra> fan
<coobra> trodde du var på Värmdö
<coobra> vilken miss
<Linda^> Jaa nej, där har jag aldrig varit!
<rolfblidborg> klockan 10 måste jag nog lägga av med det här
<rolfblidborg> Annars väcker jag hela huset efter varje reboot :(
<henrikon> Philip5, ah, så ett x2300 har jag
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, ryck ljudkortet eller högtalarna ;)
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: eller alla fläktar? :P
<Mandrew> lol
<realubot> henrikon: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers/Hardware Drivers
<rolfblidborg> så, nu är USB-minnet klart
<rolfblidborg> vad ska jag välja?
<rolfblidborg> ROM-Based Setup?
<henrikon> realubot, no propieratyur drivers are in use
<Linda^> Nu vill jag faktiskt ha mat!
<henrikon> borde det vara det?
<Linda^> kocken började kaxa med mig, sen gick han in i kylen. Syndaren straffar sig själv? :(
<realubot> henrikon: Ok, det är ju steg ett att aktivera då.
<henrikon> och det göra jag hur?
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, du ska trycka någon F-kombo för att komma till boot menyn
<realubot> henrikon: I menyalternativet jag skrev, ser du inga förslag på drivrutiner där?
<rolfblidborg> kombo?
<henrikon> realubot, nix
<Mandrew> tex F2, F9 eller liknande
<henrikon> jag har för mig att jag hade det före jag uppgraderade till 11.04 dock
<rolfblidborg> aha
<realubot> henrikon: Testa: jockey-text ---check
<realubot> Nej, så: jockey-text --check
<henrikon> ok?
<henrikon> inget händer?
<realubot> henrikon: Vad får du om du kör: jockey-text -l
<rolfblidborg> jag får nog leka med detta efter P&L
<rolfblidborg> Låter för mycket :P
<henrikon> realubot, fortsatt ingenting
<Mandrew> rolfblidborg, ok hoppas du får kul på festivalen
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Tackar! :)
<Mandrew> ta en öl för mig ;)
<realubot> henrikon: Om du kör det här då: sudo lshw -c display
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Kommer bli mååånga :D
<Mandrew> för mig nämen tackar
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ta en bud för mig när du ändå håller på.
<rolfblidborg> Mandrew: Kan dedikera alla till dig, då känner jag mig inte så dålig :)
<realubot> *brud
<Mandrew> haha
<henrikon> realubot, då får jag upp lite specar på gfxet....
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det kan jag inte garantera, men jag ska försöka :)
<henrikon> ska jag posta dem?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Försöka duger. ;)
<realubot> henrikon: Ja, gör det.
<realubot> !pastenin | henrikon
<ubot2> Factoid 'pastenin' not found
<realubot> !pastebin | henrikon
<ubot2> henrikon: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<henrikon> http://pastebin.com/UrpQ2Wd3
<realubot> henrikon: Vad är ditt problem egentligen? Varför började vi med det här? :S
<henrikon> hehe
<henrikon> jag vill ha ner värmeförbrukningen i datorn
<henrikon> den är betydligt högre (eller iaf är batteritiden sämre ich fläkten går mer) jämfört med windows
<henrikon> eh, strömförbrukningen givetvis
<henrikon> eller mängden värme den generar
<peppis> Finns de någon som kan hjälpa mig hur jag ska sparav saker så kjag kommer åt de på nätet
<dagon_> dropbox
<realubot> henrikon: Vilken Ubuntu-version kör du?
<henrikon> 11.04
<Mandrew> peppis, ubuntu-one
<dagon_> peppis: dropbox kommer du åt var du än är
<dagon_> och du kan synka med din android-lur
<henrikon> realubot, 11.04
<dagon_> kan synka med en iFåne också
<dagon_> peppis: http://db.tt/WOl55kz <- invite om du vill ha
<realubot> henrikon: Vad får du om du kör det här: glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<henrikon> realubot, OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515
<dagon_> oj
<realubot> henrikon: Batteritiden är ofta sämre i Linux än i Windows. Det beror nog på mycket annat än drivrutinerna till grafikkortet.
<dagon_> lulz
<henrikon> realubot, jag vet ju inte om det är gfx som är problemet...det är bara en gissning från mis sida
<dagon_> realubot: rätta det där. batteritiden är oftast sämre i ubuntu än i windows isf
<realubot> henrikon: Det verkar ju som om 3d-accelerationen fungeraR? Använder du avancerade skrivborseffekter i Ubuntu?
<henrikon> realubot, nix, det tror jag inte
<realubot> henrikon: Ja, det gör du om du använder Unity i 11.04.
<realubot> henrikon: Du använder Ubuntus nya utseende?
<henrikon> nix, det gamla vanliga
<realubot> henrikon: Aha, har du testat det nya?
<henrikon> japp
<realubot> henrikon: Fungerar det på datorn?
<Mandrew> lol
<henrikon> det sattes ju igång automatiskt vid uppgraderingen
<henrikon> jodå, det gjorde det förstår jag det som
<henrikon> men jag gillade det inte
<dagon_> <3
<realubot> henrikon: I värsta fall fungerar inte grafikkortet bättre än så här i Ubuntu p.g.a. drivrutinen som finns i Linux. :(
<dagon_> det är därför catalyst finns
<realubot> henrikon: Nej, men Unity använder avancerade skrivbordseffekter så om det inte hade fungerat så hade 11.04 fallit tillbaka på Classic-utseendet automatiskt eller något.
<henrikon> realubot, ok....och det går inte köra någon 2d only drivis?
<henrikon> jag, surfar, skriver och kollar på film ibland...sp jag antar att några 3d-funktioner behövs inte
<realubot> henrikon: Det där med Catalyst kanske är en idé?
<rolfblidborg> jag surfar och kollar på futurama :)
<coobra> fan vad pudlar !!!
<realubot> henrikon: Jag vet faktiskt inte hur du ska få ner farten på grafikkortets fläkt i Ubuntu.
<dagon_> man ska inte skämmas för att man kör en proprietär drivrutin
<dagon_> man kan styra det i catalyst
<dagon_> fast jag undrar om det inte bara går i windows :/
<henrikon> realubot, fast graffikortet har väk ingen egen fläkt?
<coobra> surrap
<realubot> henrikon: Det går ofta att inatkivera avancerade skrivbordseffekter för att bara köra 2d men frågan är om den inställningen finns kvar i 11.04.
<realubot> Jag har för mig att det inte gick. :S
<dagon_> :(
<henrikon> dagon_, jag struntar i vad jag kör för drivis, bara den generar mindre värme
<dagon_> testa catalyst om det finns för ditt kort
<realubot> henrikon: Det vet väl inte jag. Det har vissa grafikkort. Alla som inte är passivt kylda har ju en fläkt.
<dagon_> ati.amd.com
<realubot> henrikon: Det kommer en vinter efter sommaren. Inte fel med bra värmeutveckling i datorn då.
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> Hund: !!!
<henrikon> realubot, heh
<Hund> coobra: !!!
<coobra> sluta skriva kräkets nick
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> coobra: <3
<coobra> ja har han på ignore
<dagon_> du är ändå älskvärd
<rolfblidborg> har vem på ignore?
<coobra> men ser ju när andra skriver till idioten
<coobra> 21:24 < henrikon> realubot, heh
<coobra> uggha
<coobra> realloooooser
<Linda^> SÃ¥atteeh
<Linda^> mat i magen!
<realubot> !topic | coobra
<coobra> det välplaserad mat
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<realubot> !coc | coobra
<ubot2> coobra: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<coobra> ubot2: fan vill du ?
<ubot2> Factoid 'fan vill du ?' not found
<coobra> hu ?
<peppis> maxjezy: vill fixa de eller något annat sätt att komma åt saker i nätet på fiken dator som helst
<realubot> Får man förolämpa folk i kanalen? Vad tycker op om det?
<coobra> fiken !!!
<peppis> vilken
<rolfblidborg> nu sticker jag ett tag
<rolfblidborg> brb!
<coobra> är du en geting  ?
<rolfblidborg> Tydligen inte...
<rolfblidborg> Duschen var uppdagen -.-
<rolfblidborg> Är gnagare, svart och gult
<rolfblidborg> Så långt är jag väll det?
<realubot> Jag trodde inte det var ok att förolämpa folk i kanalen. :S
<gorgo> =)
<rolfblidborg> nuså
<rolfblidborg> brb!
<rolfblidborg> okej... nu hör jag bara konstiga saker...
<realubot> !coc | coobra
<ubot2> coobra: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<realubot> Philip5: coobra retas.
<coobra> 21:32 < ubot2> coobra: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<coobra> varför får jag det
<gusnan> coobra, därför att realubot skickar det till dig...
<coobra> då behöver jag inte bry mig
<coobra> gott
<coobra> med lite mat
<realubot> Haha
<Haffe> Låt oss säga.
<coobra> frigofliksmör
<Haffe> Aha.
<coobra> teljomkanelsmula
<Haffe> Bacontårta?
<coobra> mansmäns
<rolfblidborg> Sådärja!
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/universum-bestar-av-vibrerande-strangar
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/karin-bojs-livet-pa-landet-bra-for-hjarnan
<realubot> Äntligen något vettigt att läsa.
<maxjezy> mat mat, yeah..
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/en-dod-i-mc-olycka-utanfor-umea
<CasperN> ännu ett offer för noll visionen
<CasperN> fantastiskt med dessa mitträcken, räddar sååååå många liv
<Laban> Ja
<maxjezy> CasperN: du har inte hittat någon torrent med blenderella dvd'n?
<CasperN> maxjezy: nej, inte letat heller
<CasperN> vad är det för något?
<maxjezy> en träninsdvd från blender.org
<maxjezy> +g
<CasperN> Laban: räddar säkert liv, men under den tid det funnits på min tidigare "olycksdrabbade" väg så har fler personbils skador hänt iaf, med mindre personskador som följd. Oftast i samband med att omkörnings sträckorna tar slut och det smalnar av
<rolfblidborg> http://i.imgur.com/3vhi2.jpg
<rolfblidborg> hehe :D
<CasperN> men visst det har inte dött någon vad jag vet
<CasperN> rolfblidborg: jag hatar dig!
<rolfblidborg> CasperN: <3
<CasperN> jag hade det så bra innan jag såg det där!
<rolfblidborg> Jag visste inte ens om att det sprakade i öronen när man svalde!
<maxjezy> så du sväljer, hmm..
<CasperN> maxjezy: jag har hittat en sådan torrent iaf
<CasperN> :D
<maxjezy> CasperN: har du lyckats verifiera att den är någolunda nerladdningsbar?
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> 100%
<maxjezy> shot me a link please
 * maxjezy väntar, räknar och trummar
<CasperN> privat sida
<CasperN> krångligt
<maxjezy> WOW, pixars CARS 2 är här!
<maxjezy> hell yeah!!!!!!
<CasperN> maxjezy: pm
<maxjezy> thnx :)
<maxjezy> hoppas verkligen den funkar finfint :)
<CasperN> jadå
<CasperN> det är en korrekt version
<CasperN> seeda snällt, det är min ratio du dödar
<maxjezy> menar du att jag ska seeda efteråt? :P
<maxjezy> hur gör man det?
<maxjezy> :P
<CasperN> menar att du inte ska posta filen på ett öppet forum iaf
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> verkar som även den crashar min torrentmjukvara
<CasperN> vilket program?
<maxjezy> transmission
<CasperN> det ska inte vara några problem
<maxjezy> det blir helt grått.
<maxjezy> som om det hängt sig
<maxjezy> men den laddar iaf
<maxjezy> får låta det vara
<CasperN> det är många filer att läsa in
<maxjezy> den laddar iaf 2 megabajts/s
<maxjezy> 1 timme kvar
<CasperN> bara att tjoa om du ska ha något annat, finns allt kommersiellt blendertrams att tanka från den sidan
<maxjezy> jag tänkte ta tag i modelleringsbiten, just karraktärs modellering
<maxjezy> tror denna kommer peka en åt rätt riktning iaf
<maxjezy> kanske jag borde dra igång den andra datorn istället.
<maxjezy> 6,0 KiB/s nnu
<CasperN> anatomilektion, zbrush retopo, bak
<CasperN> är bästa metoden
<CasperN> allt annat är bara dumt
<CasperN> och slöseri med tid
<maxjezy> går det göra någon lowpoly med zbrush ens?
<CasperN> ja det går
<CasperN> om man gillar metoden eller ej är en annan sak
<CasperN> men blender kickar ju hårt där
<maxjezy> well, har man datorkraft så är det ju bara köra hårt
<CasperN> så sculpt i zbrush, decimationmaster i zbrush eller meshlab, och sedan in i blender för lowpoly och sedan vidare till xnormal för alla möjliga bakningar
<CasperN> eller in i zbrush igen
<maxjezy> ska pilla ihop datorn bara, brb!
<Linda^> Tja!
<maxjezy> Hej Linda^ ^
<Linda^> maxjezy: Haj
<CasperN> wtf detta måste väl vara fejk? http://dlaird.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/horse.jpg
<CasperN> vem fan gör sånt?
<maxjezy> Linda^: varför joinar du inte offtopic kanalen?
<CasperN> och vad fan är med kärringen i mitten?
<CasperN> offtopic kanalen?
<CasperN> är inte det denna?
<CasperN> =-O
<Linda^> maxjezy: Hehe.. För att jag inte visste att det fanns en? :( Name?
<maxjezy> CasperN: ja man undrar ju ibland
<maxjezy> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<Linda^> Ah!
<Hejsan11> Hejsan alla :) Jag har ett problem när jag ska flytta över några conf filer till en mapp /etc/openvpn/
<Hejsan11> Står åtkomst nekad, gör det inte i terimanelen
<Hejsan11> Räcker det med att göra så att jag blir root?
<CasperN> sudo nautilus
<maxjezy> är det inte gksu nautilus
<Hejsan11> gksu nautilus
<Hejsan11> fungerande, men vad gör det?
<Hejsan11> Åtkomst nekad fortfarande
<CasperN> ska funka om du gör det rätt
<Hejsan11> gksu nautilus - Laddat ner, kom en ruta skrev in mitt lösen
<Hejsan11> försökte flytta men åtkomst nekad
<CasperN> navigera med det nautilus som poppar upp
<CasperN> och inget annat
<Hejsan11> vad menar du med navigera casper?
<CasperN> alltså klipp ut filerna i det nautilus som är med root behörighet
<maxjezy> stäng alla andra filhanterare och använd bara den som öppnas!
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> annars funkar det inte
<maxjezy> är det vanligt att vnc skrivbordet inte uppdaterar mer än musen?
<maxjezy> när jag använder vinagre och ska navigera på den andra dator så måste jag ändå titta på den.
<Hejsan11> ska testa brb
<Hejsan11> Mazjezy: När jag skriver in lösen så kommer ingen ruta upp...
<CasperN> han tänker kanske på gksu
<CasperN> eller fel av mig
<maxjezy> rutan kommer sig inte av anledningen att du redan skrivit i behörighet i terminalen en gång
<maxjezy> rätta mig om jag har fel.
<maxjezy> !PING
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Hejsan11> Kolla grabbar = När jag skriver in gksu nautilus = samt skriver lösen. Efter det kommer inget fram!
<Hejsan11> ingen filhanterare eller något
<Philip5> Hejsan11: kör inte du en kubuntu-installation?
<CasperN> förklarar en hel del isåfall :)
<Hejsan11> Philip5: Jag har Kubuntu
<Philip5> kubuntu använder inte nautilus
<Hejsan11> Phlilip5: :)
<Hejsan11> Hahah :D
<CasperN> #kubuntu-se
<Philip5> det måste du i så fall installera eller använda kds istället som heter dolphin
<Philip5> kdes
<Hejsan11> CasperN: Jag började gilla det här gänget vet inte om jag vågar gå in på deras IRC....
<maxjezy> HAHA
<Philip5> Hejsan11: och kde använde också kdesudo istälelt för kgsu
<Philip5> kgsu
<Philip5> mä, gksu
<maxjezy> Philip5: räddaren i nöden
<Hejsan11> Phlilp5: Vi ses på #Kubuntu, jag svikar er nu grabbar *sadface*
<coobra> maxjezy: kör du kde ?
<maxjezy> nej nej
<Philip5> heja kde
<coobra> bore kanske testa det
<coobra> var typ år sedan jag testa det
<coobra> eller mer använde
<Philip5> har hänt massor sedan dess
<coobra> + är äldre en Gnome
<coobra> tror jag
<Philip5> kde kom före gnome ja
<Philip5> men kde är ju omskrivet från grunden sedan dess
<Philip5> tur det kanske
<coobra> Philip5: ghha fan nu fick ja iden att testa det  :)
<coobra> kde-desktop ere det ?
<maxjezy> nå, är det någon som har svar på min fråga?
<coobra> ubuntu-desktop är ju Gnome
<Philip5> tror det är kubuntu-desktop
<coobra> japp
<coobra> ska köra in och testa
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> då får du också en massa kubuntu-valda kde-program installerade och kubuntu bootsplash
<coobra> jo
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kör fluxbox nu :D
<coobra> serverinstallation
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy> mint 11, är det som ubuntu 11.04?
<maxjezy> kan jag köra alla program som är skapta för 11.04
<maxjezy> hejsan11_: var det dött där?
<hejsan11_> Maxjezy: Ja *Gråter*
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> kde är mobbat
<hejsan11_> Maxjezy: Varför? Mycket lättar eän GNOME
<hejsan11_> samt snyggare ;)
<CasperN> kan jag verkligen inte hålla med om
<maxjezy> lättare, näe.
<hejsan11_> smaken som baken
<maxjezy> fan tar en evighet att luska ur saker
<rolfblidborg> Okej... tips för att somna?
<CasperN> full av skit
<rolfblidborg> Ska fan upp kl 6 och det går inte
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg: wank it
<hejsan11_> Rolfblidorg: Sov inte ;) du kommer vakna sent
<CasperN> fixa en ekonomibok
<rolfblidborg> hejsan11: nope
<hejsan11_> Mazjezy: Har använt bara Ubuntu & Kubuntu i några veckor Kubuntu verkar lättast
<maxjezy> om inte det hjälper så vet ja inget lagligt alternativ
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy: Kommer ej att fungera :(
<hejsan11_> hade mer problem i Ubuntu
<CasperN> rolfblidborg: tanka en ljudbok och lägg dig i sängen
<rolfblidborg> CasperN: Ligger i sängen
<CasperN> dunka skallen i väggen?
<rolfblidborg> CasperN: Då lär jag ju bli pigg?
<CasperN> beror på hur hårt du gör det
<rolfblidborg> CasperN: Det är sant
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg: har du sett någon svensk rulle?
<maxjezy> de brukar man bli jävligt seg av iaf
<rolfblidborg> men det är gipsvägg, risken är att det blir ett hål
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy: Gillar svenska filmer :/
<rolfblidborg> Generellt sätt
<rolfblidborg> Men har ingen på den här datorn
<maxjezy> svinalängorna
<CasperN> jag brukar göra något tråkigt som sägs vara givande, typ studera , då somnar man förr eller senare
<maxjezy> den va seg som fan
<rolfblidborg> kommer ta 2 timmar att tanka
<rolfblidborg> CasperN; Har inget att studera, sommarlov
<CasperN> http://www.khanacademy.org/
<maxjezy> jag hyr givetvis alla mina filmer på statoil!
<hejsan11_> rolfblidborg: Eporner --> Du kommer sova när du kollat klart ^
<CasperN> http://videolectures.net/
<CasperN> nu har du
<CasperN> http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
<CasperN> aldrig fel att lära sig lite
<CasperN> om du vill bli annat än riksdags politiker dvs
<CasperN> annars är det en merit att vara dum i huvudet
<hejsan11_> Nu har jag tröttnat ingen som kan hjälpa mig med OpenVPN?
<maxjezy> hejsan11_: har du testat #openvpn
<CasperN> vet inget om openVPN så kan inte hjälpa
<hejsan11_> Maxjezy: Stödjer de Linux?
<maxjezy> självklart
<CasperN> nu blir det GoT
<maxjezy> om skiten funkar till loinux
<hejsan11_> Ska checka in, var länge sen jag anävnda IRC var mest då #PWC eller #Telhack
<hejsan11_> men ska kolla in
<rolfblidborg> äh, stänger ner, kanske hjälper
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<rolfblidborg> Tack för förslagen :)
<Hejsan11__> Hallå?
<arand> 'lå
<Hejsan11__> Ville bara se om jag var inloggad såg ping timeout :O
<Hejsan11__> Maxjezy: Ingen svarar där...
<Philip5> det ringer det ringer, skynda dig och vara, vem kan det vara...
<maxjezy> är det en låt av Lena Philip5son?
<Philip5> skulle kunna vara
<Philip5> maxjezy: är inte du kung på kameraobjektiv?
<Philip5> sitter och toksurfar på lite olika till kamera jag tänkte köpa
<Philip5> lite svårt att bestämma mig vad jag vill börja med
<maxjezy> jag har ingen systemkamera :(
<maxjezy> har en PENTAX OPTIO H90
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man ha dig till då egentligen?!? ;)=
<maxjezy> jag fotar min dotter
<maxjezy> filmar en del med
<CasperN> köp inget annat än en D3X
<CasperN> om det inte är bättre dvs
<Philip5> CasperN: bra, för du betalar då eller?!
<CasperN> nej, men det löser sig ju alltid
<CasperN> flasha med den framför en snygg tjej så droppar hon sina kläder, sen fotar du, sen säljer du bilderna, sen betalar du skulderna
<Philip5> tror inte de flesta tjejer som du tänker på ser skillnad på en dx3 eller en billig vanlig en
<Philip5> d3x
<CasperN> säg att den är dyr då
<maxjezy> gör så här, säg att hon får pengar när du sålt materialet.
<maxjezy> ge det till mig, så säljer jag det!
<maxjezy> så delar vi lika.
<maxjezy> köper varsin värsting nikon
 * x_link gör 00:05-dansen!
<x_link> :D
<Philip5> x_link: bättre än ingen dans
<Philip5> bättre sen än aldrig dvs
<x_link> Hehe jo, tänkte exakt så jag med =)
<dagon_> omg
<dagon_> du missade dansen :(
<x_link> Haft en veckas semester, därför jag inte dansat så mycket för er på sistone.
<Philip5> x_link: vi kräver skärpning på den punkten eller vi ringer ett samtal till en hells angelsklubb nära dig ;)
<CasperN> någon bör göra ett irc dans script
<maxjezy> gör det så kan jag köra det på min stationära dator
<maxjezy> den står bara avstängd hela tiden endå nu
<dagon_> yay
<dagon_> uppdatering till blender från philip :D
<x_link> Nej, INGEN ska göa ett dans-script!
<x_link> DÃ¥ snor ni _min_ grej!
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<dagon_> :D
<arand> Linux world map (omnämnt på senaste LO): http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/linux-world-map-large.png
<arand> "Kubuntustan" :D
<dagon_> wth
<dagon_> communist empire
<arand> Den känns lite mysko, sant, men annars är det ganska nice.
<CasperN> jag som sålt så många ubuntuskivor
<dagon_> tur man inte använder ubuntu
<arand> Du ligger granne med the great compile, och i Kubuntustan, right?
<dagon_> jag ligger granne med the great compile iaf :P
<dagon_> Archland ftw
<dagon_> fast jag funderar på att ta kajaken över till The Forbidden Land of Gentoo
<Philip5> gentoo är bara jobbigt
<Philip5> körde jag inte kubuntu med min egen ppa så skulle jag kanske köra arch
<dagon_> :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-18
<realubot> K350: Stämmer.
<realubot> K350: Varför ska jag använd SSL här?
<K350> realubot: Du tänker på loggarna från kanalen som någon lägger ut på nätet?
<realubot> K350: Ja? Vad är det med dom?
<K350> Jag vill , så gott jag kan, hålla min ISP borta från vad jag gör.
<K350> realubot: möjligt att min ISP är ok. Men jag har ingne större förstroend eför ungdomarna som jobbar där
<realubot> K350: Ok. Vad har det med loggarna att göra?
<K350> realubot: inte mycket - kom jag på
<realubot> K350: Ok. Loggarna som Ubuntu lägger upp innehåller inte information om in- och utloggning.
<K350> realubot: jo, precis
<K350> test 2
<hexabit> God natt :)
<realubot> HÃ¥kan och Pontus vann!
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=56534
<K350> eh
<K350> realubot: vann vadå?
<realubot> K350: Valet till ny TL.
<K350> realubot: Var det inte de där två grabbarna som brukade bråka med varandra i kanalen?
<realubot> Det vet jag ingenting om.
<realubot> Pontus är sällan här.
<K350> realubot: Igår var det någn gecko..något ch en HakanS som inte verkade trivas med varandra...trodd4e  det var dom
<realubot> K350: Pontus och gecko är två helt olika personer.
<realubot> K350: Pontus blev ny TC och HakanS ny TL.
<K350> realubot: innebär det någonting för mig?
<K350> test 3
<realubot> K350: Det innebär att du inte kommer att få vara kvar här om du inte betalar medlemsavgiften.
<realubot> K350: Dock så har förfallodatum för medlemsinbetalningar 2012 gått ut.
<realubot> Men ... om du sätter in 1 000 kr på mitt konto så ska jag försöka övertala TL om att du ska få vara kvar. Vad gör man inte för en ncurses-vän?
<K350> realubot: hahaha! Du är kul du! .-D
<realubot> K350: Hehe.
<realubot> Nu trollade jag igen. Jag skulle ju sluta med det. Dumma mig.
<K350> realubot: försöker få till ett irssi tema..blev lite less på det förra..fast det slutar nog med att jag går tillbaka till det ändå...
<realubot> Fr.o.m nu ska det bli en trollfri vecka för min del.
<K350> realubot: Vad innebär det?
<realubot> Det innebär att jag inte ska skriva något sådant som jag precis skrev till dig.
<K350> realubot: aaah! :-)
<K350> realubot: såg att kodein och någon mer hade lagt ned några timmar på att hjälpa ibm. Undrar hur det går för honom.
<realubot> K350: Det går inget vidare.
<realubot> Den här kommentaren säger väl allt?
<realubot> 21:47  * kodein går och skjuter sig
<K350> realubot: Han sa att han installerat en ubuntu-server på en dualboot. Det måste ha varit enklare än att få igång ssh antar jag...
<realubot> K350: SÃ¥ bra gick det. :)
<K350> realubot: lol
<K350> realubot: hur lyckades han installera ubuntu-server på en dual boot?
<realubot> K350: Fråga mig inte. Jag orkade inte läsa om alla turerna.
<realubot> K350: Projektet är vansinnigt från början till slut. Han vill fjärransluta från vilken dator som helst till sin hemmadator och han tar risken att bli hackad.
<realubot> Det hela verkar högst osäkert.
<K350> realubot: Instämmer. Men han verkar inte vilja lyssna på det örat
<realubot> K350: Precis.
<realubot> K350: Mssförstå mig inte. Det är bra att han är ambitiös men jag tror han har ställt in siktet lite för högt. Han borde börja med att lära sig administrera systemet från Terminalen innan han börjar fixa med servrar och grejer.
<K350> realubot: Det här är din ledstjärna in till mutt-paradiset - http://www.therandymon.com/woodnotes/mutt/using-mutt.html
<K350> realubot: Ja, jag kan bara instämma med dig där!
<realubot> K350: Vi fick igång openssh-server för honom men problemet uppstod när han skulle skapa nycklar. Han har ju ingen klientdator utan har tänkt att ansluta från vilken dator som helst. Då får han ju ha nyckeln på USB eller så får han använda lösenord. Och inget av alt. är ju särskilt bra att använda på offentliga datorer.
<realubot> K350: Ok. Tackar för länken. Men först ska jag sätta mig in i Tmux.
<realubot> Det är prio nr. 1.
<K350> realubot: Det är ju eg värre än så. Även om han lyckas logga in på ssh-servern så kan han - vad det verkar - inte ett enda kommando.
<K350> realubot: Mitt tips till honom är: plugga på engelska, lär dig lite elementa om linux och hur man anävder en terminal.
<realubot> K350: Men han skulle i.o.f.s. kunna komma åt filerna med scftp över ssh med en grafisk klient.
<realubot> Så då kommer han åt att ändra och ta bort filer i systemet. Det var detta som var målet med hela projektet.
<realubot> *sftp
<K350> realubot: När jag började med mutt tänkte jag aldrig att jag på allvar skulle överge GUI mail-klienter. Men efter någon månads användande så är det nu så att jag nog aldrig kommer gå över till en GUI klient igen.
<realubot> K350: Det som är tråkigt är att man aldrig kommer bort från GUI så länge man behöver Firefox eller Chromium.
<K350> realubot: wordpress.com är nog en bättre lösning för honom.
<realubot> Jag tycker inte elinks eller Lynx duger som alt.
<realubot> K350: webbhotell is the shit för honom + youtube tutorials om Terminal-kommandon.
<K350> realubot: Sant. Men det är ju för att man vill ha grafik/video. Så det kommer man , som sagt, aldrig runt
<K350> realubot: ja, wordpress.com erbjuder ju  färdiginstallerad wordpress ohc hosting gratis.
<realubot> K350: Japp.
<K350> realubot: Fast jag blir, ärligt talat, lite misstänksam över hans fixerign vid "fjärrstyrning*
<realubot> K350: Jag med. :)
<realubot> K350: Jag har också klurat lite på vad han EGENTLIGEN är ute efter. :)
<K350> realubot: flickvännen kanske har ubuntu  *host host*
<realubot> ibm: Hör du det? ;)
<K350> realubot: Det är i alla fall sånna vibbar jag får
<realubot> K350: Precis min tanke också. :)
<realubot> K350: Men du vet väl det. Att man känner andra som man känner sig själv?
<K350> realubot: Han blev ju lite eld och lågor när jag nämde remote access från Android
<K350> realubot: Oh, ja. Jag har full koll på alla mina nuvarande och dåvarande flickvänner och älskarinnor
<realubot> K350: Det gör du rätt i. ;)
<K350> lol
<realubot> Dock hoppas jag att du har en lite smidigare övervakningslösning än ibm håller på och sätter upp.
<realubot> ibm: Sover du?
<K350> realubot: Naturligtvis. Jag har kopplat upp mig direkt mot huvudkabeln och skriver filter till wireshark varje dag lol
<realubot> Mm, men om din brud är så smart så hon använder SSL då?
<ibm> realubot nej jag är tillbaka
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig med routern
<realubot> ibm: K350 hjälper dig mer än gärna, tror jag.
<K350> realubot: Ingen fara. Jag har en remote låda hos NSA
<realubot> ibm: Har du lyckats hacka dig in i flickvännens Ubuntu-dator än då?
<ibm> realubot vilken flickvän vad snackar du om
<realubot> ibm: Äh, never mind.
<K350> ibm: Det är busenkelt. Fråga realubot han är en riktig 371i73 h4x0r
<realubot> K350: Nu tar du i så du spricker. Jag är en script kiddie. ;)
<K350> ibm: vi sitter och skryter lite om våra hacker bragder. realubot laddade hem hela GRU:s databas i fredags
<realubot> "Man antar i allmänhet att script kiddies är ungdomar som saknar kompetensen att skriva egna program, men som använder andras program i syfte att imponera på sina kompisar."
<K350> realubot: Ja, jo just det. Var det du som dDoS:ade Lettiska regeringssidor i fjol?
<realubot> K350: Haha. Jag är en hederlig internätare.
<K350> realubot: Jag lekte förrestne med sendip - en packet byggare. DoS:ade en egne maskin..det gick sådär..fick ta ned brandväggen för att det skulle fungera bättre lol
<realubot> K350: Ok.
<K350> realubot: kul att e hur tekniken fungerar lite i praktiken
<K350> realubot: utan att det går ut  öve rnågon
<realubot> Ja, det är det.
<realubot> Absolut.
<K350> realubot: Det var ju inte ett särskillt realistisk scenario. Dessutom tog det en 5-10 min innan något hände. Den DoS:en skulle inte3 ens ha säntk en papperspåse
<realubot> K350: Det börjar bli dags att krypa till kojs.
<K350> realubot: Så sant, så sant....
<realubot> K350: Nä, vi hörs. Jag går och lägger mig. God natt.
<ibm> realubot hur ska jag göra med routern http://imgur.com/A1Sw9
<realubot> ibm: Det är bättre du frågar K350 om routern.
<realubot> ibm: Är målet med allt det här att du ska ha en WordPress-blogg?
<ibm> realubot hemsida
<ibm> realubot ja
<K350> realubot: sog vott. Ses senare :-)
<ibm> K350 hur ska jag göra med routern http://imgur.com/A1Sw9
<realubot> ibm: Överväg alt. webbhotell + WordPress-instalaltion.
<K350> ibm: vad vill du göra med routern?
<realubot> ibm: Det är enklare och kommer inte att kosta mer än elkostnaden för att ha servern igång hemma om dagarna (och nätterna).
<K350> ibm: Jo, det är enklare att du bara registrerar dig på http://www.wordpress.com
<ibm> K350 för hemsidan lägga filerna på servern så att hemsidan nås på nätet
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ha cred för att du är så ambitiös i.a.f. oavsett om du får det att fungera eller inte.
<realubot> ibm: Du har redan lärt dig ett och annat när vi har hållit på och strulat med openssh-server och nycklar m.m.
<realubot> ibm: Skam den som ger sig.
<realubot> Natti!
<ibm> K350 för hemsidan lägga filerna på servern så att hemsidan nås på nätet
<K350> ibm: antagligen ska du öppna en port för den tjänst du vill köra och peka porten till serverns ip
<K350> ibm: vilken intern ip har din server?
<ibm> K350 är port 8080 bäst att köra
<K350> ibm: vilken server - ssh, http. vill du öppna en port för i routern?
<K350> ibm: porten berro helt på vilken server du ska köra
<ibm> K350 det wordpress använder
<K350> ibm: 8080 brukar vara för SSL. Jag utgår ifrån att du inte installerat SSL för din apache. http porten är annars 80
<K350> ibm: wordpress anväder ingne port. Det är webservern som gör
<K350> ibm: Vet du vilken intern IP adress din webserver har?
<ibm> K350 men vad finns det för webbserver annat än ssh
<K350> ibm: ssh är ingne webserver
<ibm> K350 den gecko snackade om
<K350> ibm: Jag vet inte vad han har snackat om
<ibm> K350 alltså om jag bootar enbart ubuntu-server för hemsidan
<K350> Ja?
<ibm> K350 är apache en webbserver
<K350> ibm: Ja.
<ibm> K350 är den bäst och den enklaste som finns
<K350> ibm: Den är absolut bäst.
<ibm> K350 hur använder jag den
<ibm> K350 och vilken port ska jag öppna för den funkar alla
<ibm> K350 typ 8080
<K350> ibm: Troligne port 80. Men det räcker inte. Du måste också ha ubuntu-serverns lokala ip adress.
<ibm> K350 alltså datorns routern delar alltid ut samma för den här datorn jag har ställt in alla datorer så så att det inte blir ip krock
<K350> ibm: okej
<ibm> K350 så funkar apache med alla portar då
<speedxco1e> Härligt att se sånt tålamod i kanalen
<ibm> K350 är inte webbläsarens port 8080 bäst att använda
<ibm> K350 vilka port funkar för apache alla
<K350> ibm: webläsaren är en klient och lyssnar inte - till skillnad från en server - på någon port
<ibm> K350 fast det gör olika program som torrent eller
<K350> ibm: Vill du att din websida ska kunna kommas åt från nätet måste du dels öppna port 80 i din router, dels se till att det pekar på den ip adress som servern har
<K350> ibm: Nej dom ansluter till portar. De lyssnar int epå portar.
<ibm> K350 ok menar du port 8080 eller bara 80
<K350> ibm: 80
<ibm> K350 ok ska jag klicka på add service eller http://imgur.com/A1Sw9
<K350> ibm: Du kan naturligtvsi konfigurera apache till att lyssna på vilken port du vill. t.ex 5577. Då måste du öppna dne porten i routern. Dessutom måste du uppge porten i din webläsare i adressfältet
<K350> ibm: Du MÅSTE peka på den IP adress seevern har. den lokala adressen.
<ibm> K350 ok men port 80 är enklast menar du
<ibm> K350 ok ska jag klicka på add service eller http://imgur.com/A1Sw9
<K350> ibm: port 80 är standard.
<K350> ibm: Nej, du ska uppge serverns loakla ip adress
<ibm> K350 hur kollar jag upp den då
<K350> ibm: logga in på ubuntu-servern
<K350> skriv ifconfig
<ibm> K350 är det det här du menar 192.168.1.3
<K350> där stå den lokala adressen. Den borde börja med 192.168.x.x
<K350> ibm: Jag har ingen aning vilken av dian datorer osm har dne ip adressen
<K350> ibm: om 192.168.1.3 är din server eller inte kan ju inte jag veta
<ibm> K350 jo det måste vara den det är alltid samma ip
<K350> ibm: Det vet du bättre än mig
<ibm> K350 men ska jag klicka på add service på routern eller http://imgur.com/A1Sw9
<ibm> K350 det finns både Port Forwarding / Port Triggering vilken är att före dra
<K350> ibm: Du måste lägga till Server Type, Start port och end port och ip adress
<ibm> K350 har du kollat på http://imgur.com/A1Sw9
<K350> ibm: på Service name strå det ju FTP. Det är rätt mycket fel.
<K350> Det är väl en webserver och int ene FTP server du hålle rpå med?
<ibm> K350 fast lite längre ner står det add service http://imgur.com/A1Sw9 är detta också fel
<ibm> K350 vilken ska man ha för hemsidan
<K350> Du har ju inte lagt till något
<K350> Välj service, skriv in rätt ip adress. stäl in start och end port
<ibm> nej men det finns en knapp som heter add service är det den jag ska klicka
<K350> ibm: Titta i listan för services så set du :-)
<ibm> nej men det finns en knapp som heter add service är det den jag ska klicka
<ibm> alltså lite längre ner
<K350> ibm: Du behöver inte hålla på med routenr förän du satt upp wordpress i alla fall.
<ibm> K350 vilken av dessa ska man använda helst vilken är bättre Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<K350> ibm: Ja men inan du lägger till en service så måste du välja VILKEN  service du vil  lägga itll och til vilken ip adress
<ibm> K350 vilken av dessa ska man använda helst vilken är bättre Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<K350> ibm: Klicka där det står FTP. Det borde öppna en scroll lista. Välj http eller WWW i dne listan. Till  höger om det skriver du din ip adress
<K350> port 80
<ibm> K350 ok jag har valt http sen skriver jag ip adressen
<K350> ibm: om du är tvärsäker på att det är rät tip adress kan du klicka på add
<ibm> K350 ok är detta rätt http://imgur.com/1UOFM
<ibm> båda är 80 både start och end port är det rätt så
<ibm> K350 ok är detta rätt http://imgur.com/1UOFM
<K350> ibm: Ja, bortsett från att jag inte vet om ip adressen stämmer. Men det kan ja gkolla
<ibm> K350 finns det något mer jag måste göra med routern
<K350> ibm: Porten är öppen vad jag kan se. Men jag vet inte om det är rätt ip. Du måste starta webservern
<ibm> K350 finns det någon spara knapp
<ibm> K350 finns det något mer jag måste göra med routern
<ibm> K350 finns det någon spara knapp
<K350> ibm: Nja, du kan ju passsa på att öppna ne port för ssh också
<K350> ibm: du ville ju kunna komma åt servern från internet
<ibm> K350 ok hur gör jag
<ibm> K350 ska jag välja http igen eller
<K350> ibm: Nej du ska välja ssh
<K350> ibm: port 22
<ibm> K350 det finns ingen ssh att välja
<K350> ibm: secure shell då
<K350> annars väljer du en egen och skriver in porten 22
<K350> ibm: Vad har du att välja på i den där listan?
<ibm> K350 ICUII IP-Phone NetMeeting News PPTP QuakeII/III Real-Audio Telnet
<ibm> K350 det finns ICUII IP-Phone NetMeeting News PPTP QuakeII/III Real-Audio Telnet
<ibm> K350 vilken av dessa ska jag välja
<K350> Det där kan inte vara allt
<K350> ibm: Jag såg t.ex att du hade FTP..det måste finnas mer i dne listan
<ibm> K350 förutom det fanns http och ftp men du sa att det inte är något av dessa eller
<K350> Det måste finnas ett val att lägga till sin egen service. Alltså något som inte finns med i listan
<ibm> K350 kan det inte vara telnet
<K350> ibm: Nej, men telnet liknar till viss del ssh installerar du telnetd kan du  komma åt datorn från internet
<K350> ibm: Men det är mindre säkert än ssh
<ibm> K350 nej alltså porten för routern är kanske samma
<K350> ibm: Då väljer du telnet, start/end port 21 plus din ip adress. sedan i terminalen skrive rdu -> sudo apt-get install -y telnetd
<K350> men det är som sagt mindre säkert
<ibm> K350 nej jag vill ha ssh men de kanske använder samma port eller
<lag^> :o
<lag^> Morrn
<K350> ibm: Nej ssh standardport är 22 - såvida du inte ändrad eport i konfigurationen
<ibm> K350 ok då ska jag försöka med 22 ska det också vara både start och end 22
<K350> ibm: ja
<hexabit> Morrn! Upp och jobba :)
<K350> vad får du när du skriver  ifconfig i terminalen ?
<lag^> hexabit: sova!
<K350> hexabit: Morgonstund har guld i mun!
<hexabit> Mycket cred till dig K350 som sitter uppe hela natten och hjälper ibm! :)
<hexabit> K350: Ja det har nog det :)
<K350> hexabit: TAck, jag väntar på avlösning .-)
<hexabit> lag^: Ska du sova nu när jag ska upp?
<hexabit> K350: hehehe
<lag^> hexabit: Jag tänkte det :o
<ibm> K350 ska det vara både TCP/UDP eller
<hexabit> lag^: Det gör du rätt i :) Sov gott!
<ibm> K350 ska det vara både TCP/UDP eller alltså inställningen på routern för porten port 22
<lag^> hexabit: Tack tack. Jobba lugnt!
<K350> ibm: Ja. Vad får du när du skriver ifconfig i terminalen?
<ibm> K350 här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046606/
<ibm> K350 här får du länken http://imgur.com/1lDbL
<ibm> K350 här får du länken http://imgur.com/1lDbL är detta rätt nu
<ibm> K350 här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046606/
<ibm> K350 här får du länken http://imgur.com/1lDbL är detta rätt nu
<K350> ibm: ok, det är bra
<ibm> K350 då är det rätt ip och portarna också
<K350> ibm: då har du öppnat ssh och http
<ibm> K350 vilken av dessa ska man välja vilken är att föredra Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<K350> ibm: Jag provade att surfa in på din web..funkar fin fint
<ibm> K350 vilken av dessa ska man välja vilken är att föredra Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<K350> ibm: Men det betyder också att din webserve rkörs på din ubuntu-desktop maskin. De tär rätt dumt
<K350> ibm: öppna ne webläsare och skriv in http://din-externa-ip-adress:80
<ibm> K350 vänta först det här med routern vilken av dessa ska man välja vilken är att föredra Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<K350> ibm: skapa en fil och dö den till index.htm lägg den i /var/www
<K350> ibm: i terminalen skriv -> touch /var/www/index.htm
<ibm> K350 vänta först det här med routern vilken av dessa ska man välja vilken är att föredra Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<ibm> K350 vänta först det här med routern vilken av dessa ska man välja vilken är att föredra Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<K350> ibm: Det funkar redan med routern. Färdigt.
<K350> ibm: läser du inte vad jag skriver till dig?
<ibm> K350 ok finns det inget verkställ knapp så att det sparas
<K350> ibm: ingen aning om det sparas automatiskt eller inte. Du får väl titta i router inställningarna
<ibm> K350 ok men hur vet du att den funkar
<K350> ibm: Men du har din apache servr på din ubuntu-desktop. Alla här har redan talat om för dig hru dumt det är.
<K350> ibm: Det talade jag om för dig. Läs mina medelanden.
<K350> ibm: surfa in på http://din-externa-ip-adress:80
<ibm> K350 nej gecko sa att det är ok om jag bootar bara från ubuntu-server från start alltså när jag startar om datorn
<ibm> K350 men hur vet du om det funkar nu
<ibm> K350 kan du min no-ip utan till
<K350> ibm: Du kan inte göra inställningar för din ubuntu-server i din ubuntu-desktop.
<ibm> K350 är du ett medium ha ha ha ha
<K350> ibm: Jjag vet att det fungerar för att jag har surfat in på din websida via din externa ip adress.
<ibm> K350 alltså när jag startar om datorn att bara starta ubuntu-server
<K350> ibm: Ubuntu-desktop och ubuntu-server är 2 olika operativsystem. Du kan inte konfigurera program i ett operativsystem från ett annat
<K350> ibm: Du har installerat apache, php, mysql och SSH på din ubuntu-desktop. Inte på din ubuntu-server
<ibm> K350 fast jag har ubuntu-server också på datorn
<ibm> K350 gecko sa att jag kan använda båda
<K350> ibm: Du kannaturlitvis köra både Ubuntu och Windows på din dator med dualboot. Men du kan inte konfigurera windows program från din ubuntu .
<K350> ibm: Du måste starta din ubuntu-serve rför att gör ainställningarna för servern DÄR och inte från din ubuntu-desktop
<K350> ibm: Nu måste jag koppla ned. Vi hörs vidare senare :-)
<ibm> K350 kan du prova mitt no-ip om den funkar ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> kan någon prova mitt no-ip om den funkar ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<hexabit> ibm: Fungerar :)
<ibm> hexabit hur kan jag lägga till filerna så att de hamnar där
<hexabit> Nu måste du packa upp Wordpress eller vad det nu var till /var/www. :)
<ibm> hexabit alltså hemsida filerna
<hexabit> ibm: yes :)
<ibm> hexabit K350 sa att den är osäker men vad är det värsta som kan hända
<hexabit> ibm: Att du blir hackad, men om vi kollar igenom alla inställningar innan du släpper ut den ordentligt på nätet så är det nog ingen fara. :)
<hexabit> Jag måste sticka till jobbet nu men jag loggar in när jag kommer fram, så kanske jag kan hjälpa dig lite.
<hexabit> ses snart.
<ibm> kan någon hjälpa mig med hur jag kan installera remmina
<Hund> ibm: Finns den i repon?
<ibm> Hund jag vet inte vad repon är men den ska finnas i den vanliga packet stället
<ibm> Hund här får du http://remmina.sourceforge.net/screenshots.shtml
<Hund> ibm: Öppna pakethanteraren och sök där.
<Hund> Programförådet kanske det heter?
<Hund> Osäker.
<ibm> Hund i synaptic står det att den redan är installerat fast jag letar efter den så finns det ingen ikon att klicka
<Hund> ibm: Prova att starta det via terminalen.
<ibm> Hund alltså jag använder grafiska xubuntu
<ibm> Hund hur kan jag starta den från terminalen vad skriver man
<Hund> ibm: Förslagsvis remmina ;)
<ibm> finns det någon här som vet hur man använder remmina
<K350> ibm: hur går det?
<ibm> K350 kolla här http://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org/
<ibm> K350 visst funkar no-ip nu
<K350> ibm: Vad ska du med en remote desktop klient till?
<ibm> K350 det är till något annat för att ha tillgång till mina filer och kunna ändra de också
<ibm> K350 visst funkar no-ip http://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org/
<K350> ibm: det kan du kolla i terminalen skriv -> host ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<K350> ibm: och kolla om ip adressen du får där stämmer
<ibm> K350 när jag menar kommer du också åt den
<ibm> K350 nej jag menar kommer du också åt den
<ibm> K350 via nätet
<K350> om resultatet från kommandot jag gav dig stämmer med din ip adress så vet du att alla kommer åt den
<ibm> K350 när du sa att den är osäker att använda vad är det värsta som kan hända
<K350> att någon tar sig in i din datro och stjäl allt som finns där och i alla andra datorer i ditt hemmanätverk. Att någon anväder era datorer för kriminell verksamhet
<K350> ibm: brb..ska dricka lite kaffe
<ibm> K350 ok
<ibm> K350 men de kommer bara åt mappen där hemsida filerna ligger i eller hur inte hela datorn och hela nätverket
<K350> ibm: Det beror på hur duktig du är på att konfigurera och övervaka dina servrar
<ibm> K350 nej jag menar de kommer bara åt /var/www.
<K350> Om de bara kommer åt dete och inget annat beror på hru duktig du är på att konfigurera och övervaka dina servrar
<ibm> K350 ok hur kan jag blockera vissa ställen så att det  blir omöjligt att komma åt de
<K350> ibm: http://www.rejas.se/doc/nagios-1/c81.htm
<K350> ibm: Att köra webservern på ubuntu-desktop som du gör är - återigen  - en dålig idé.
<ibm> K350 ok hur kan jag säkra den så bra det går men ändå kunna använda ubuntu-desktop
<ibm> K350 eller rättare sagt xubuntu-desktop
<K350> ibm: Tänkte du har personliga filer/mappar på din ubuntu-server ?
<ibm> K350 konstigt att ingen har gjort något grafisk server version
<K350> ibm: xubuntu-desktop? Ska du köra servern på den? Eller ska du stänga ned servenr varje gång du kör din desktop?
<ibm> K350 stänga men om det går att ha både och gärna det
<ibm> K350 vad har mina personliga filer med det här att göra
<K350> Är du intresserad av säkerhetne ska du absolut inte köra serv er på en desktop.
<K350> ibm: Jag utgår ifrån att du har dina personliga filer på din xubuntu-desktop. Alltså det operativ system som du kör servenr på. Det är en dålig idé.
<ibm> K350 säkerheten där mina hemsida filer ligger är inte så viktigt utan de andra ställerna vill jag blockera
<K350> ibm: En lägenhet är inget ställe att köra bil på. Jag föreslrå att du kör på ett ställe som är gjort för det - en väg. Ett desktop systme är inget ställe att köra seerver på. Jag föreslrå att du gör det på ett stälel som är gjort för det - ett serversystem
<ibm> K350 finns det ingen distribution för ett grafisk serversystem
<kodein> SLES är väl rätt grafiskt, vill jag minnas
<kodein> men även där behöver man nog antagligen kunna terminalen
<ibm> ett ställe som inte kräver terminal som windows
<ibm> fast stabilare än windows
<kodein> vill man göra nåt vettigt i windows server på någon sorts effektivt sätt öht så brukar man behöva kunna powershell
<K350> Det vore säkrare och enklare om du bara lärde dig att använda terminalen.
<ibm> kodein inte för enkla grejer
<K350> ibm: Windows servrar är också de mest hackade. Det finns goda skäl till varför 80% av välrdens webservrar körs på textbaserade linux maskiner.
<ibm> kodein den är dessutom lätt att lära sig om det behövs
<kodein> ibm: det är lika "trivialt" att lära sig bash som det är att lära sig powershell.
<ibm> kodein det tycker inte jag
<kodein> kan du powershell?
<ibm> kodein den känns mer normalt
<kodein> svara på frågan.
<kodein> kan. du. powershell?
<ibm> kodein mer än terminalen i alla fall
<kodein> har du skrivit cmdlets nån gång?
<K350> kodein: ibm vill köra ssh- och http-server 24/7 på xubuntu-desktop. Jag tycker det verkar vara en dålig idé.
<kodein> K350: det beror ju på användningsområde. för utveckling så skulle jag nog kunna göra det själv
<kodein> ska det vara dedikerad oäbb så bör man väl kanske skita i att ha X-overhead
<ibm> kodein inte avancerade grejer bara lite grann
<K350> kodein: För all del. Det finns ju ett webgränsnitt för apache har jag för mig.
<kodein> ibm: då bör ju terminalen inte vara något jäkla problem för dig heller. om du spenderade alla dessa timmar du lagt på att ställa om samma fråga i den här kanalen på att läsa på om diverse saker som du vill kunna, så hade du antagligen kunnat det nu.
<ibm> kodein nej jag tycker det är för krångligt
<kodein> får jag då föreslå att du kör windows? eller reggar ett konto på wordpress.com om det nu var wordpress du ville få igång.
<ibm> kodein fast om du har en bra länk på svenska som beskriver allt om hur man använder en server gärna det
<kodein> "allt"?
<ibm> kodein allt som behövs
<ibm> kodein för att kunna använda servern för hemsida användning
<K350> ibm: Får jag fråga varför du vill sätta upp en server? Är det för att du vill ha wordpress?
<K350> ibm: ..och på din hemsida vil du alltås ha wordpress. Stämmer det?
<kodein> ibm: för att få upp en webbserver? det är ju trivialt. 1. installera valfri webbserver 2. klart
<ibm> K350 ja wordpress
<ibm> K350 men också egna filer från andra program kanske i framtiden
<K350> ibm: Då tycker jag du ska göra som kodein föreslog. Skaffa dig ett konto på wordpress.com. Det är enklare och säkrare. Är det inte en bättre idé ? :-)
<K350> ibm: Menar du fildelning av filmer, musik etc?
<ibm> K350 han får det att låta så enkelt
<K350> ibm: Det är enklare så.
<ibm> K350 nej inte än i alla fall mer som att skaffa ett program som dreamweaver om det finns
<ibm> K350 för linux alltså
<K350> ibm: Jag förstår. Din webserver fungerar nu. Det går att srufa in via domännamnet. Så de tär bara att du lägger upp vad du vill ah pådin websida.
<ibm> K350 under /var/www. eller hur
<K350> ibm: ja
<K350> ibm: Vad gäller säkerheten så blir ingen serversäkerhet bättre än användarens kunskaper. De tär lika för alla.
<ibm> K350 finns det inte något sätt som att lägga ett svårt lösenord så att det blir svårare att komma åt den
<K350> ibm: nej
<K350> ibm: Du måst e helt enkelt lära dig hur webservenr fungerar för att kunna hantera den.
<ibm> K350 ok
<ibm> K350 tusen tack för alla för hjälpen och ännu mer för att du har lagt ner så mycket tid
<ibm> K350 tusen tack för alla för hjälpen och ännu mer för dig för att du har lagt ner så mycket tid
<ibm> K350 tusen tack för alla för hjälpen och ännu mer för dig för att du har lagt ner så mycket tid
<K350> ibm: Det är ingen fara. Ubuntu-se skickar dig en faktura för supporten som kommer med posten.
<ibm> K350 ha ha ha ha du är rolig
<ibm> K350 men ni borde få betald från ubuntu företaget för att kunna hjälpa andra
<K350> :-)
<ibm> K350 när sover du föresten
<ibm> K350 du är nästan alltid inloggad
<K350> tycker du?
<K350> test
<ibm> vadå test
<ibm> fattar du vad det här är till för http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-accomplishments-makes-getting-involved-in-ubuntu-fun
<K350> ibm: Jag testar ett irssi färgtema
<ibm> K350 vad har det med det här att göra http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-accomplishments-makes-getting-involved-in-ubuntu-fun
<ibm> K350 är det också ett färg tema
<K350> ibm: precis
<ibm> K350 det här alltså http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-accomplishments-makes-getting-involved-in-ubuntu-fun
<ibm> K350 är du säker
<K350> ibm: Ska jag läsa websidor åt dig?
<kodein> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=sv&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2012%2F06%2Fubuntu-accomplishments-makes-getting-involved-in-ubuntu-fun&act=url
<kodein> det känns som om google translate blivit sämre på sistone
<K350> ibm: Ska du inte lägga upp något på din websida?
<K350> kodein: Är det så? Jag har mest bara roat mig med skriva snusk och spela upp det i talfunktionen pålite olika kul språk lol
<drmegahertz> realubot: du verkar inte vara vän med tab'en :)
<realubot> drmegahertz: Nej. Jag skulle ljuga om jag sa att tabbandet var min starka sida.
<ibm> K350 nej jag fick länken här från någon men fattar inte vad den är till för http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-accomplishments-makes-getting-involved-in-ubuntu-fun
<gecko> Och så här blev valresultatet :(
<gecko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1046783/
<ibm> K350 vet du vad den är till för
<K350> ibm: kodein Gav dig en google översättning till dne länken. Den har hursomhelst ingenting med din websida att göra.
<K350> ibm: Skapa en fil och döt den till index.htm. Lagg den i /var/www
<gecko> Om man installerat apache2 rätt så finns det en index där redan
<K350> ibm: öppna filen i en vanlig text editor. Skirv följande i filen -> <html> <center><h1>Min Websida!</h1></center></html> Spara sedan och surfa in på din websida
<ibm> gecko visst sa du att jag kan använda ubuntu-desktop som en server grafisk
<gecko> Och han fick tidigare i veckan "It works" vid anslutning toll localhost
<gecko> ibm< Det stämmer.
<gecko> Du har ju redan apache2 php5 samt mysql sa du
<K350> gecko:  dra en whois och surfa till hans ip
<ibm> gecko fast K350 säger att säkerheten är sämre ändå även om man är utloggad från den grafiska
<gecko> ibm< Enligt mig så spelar det ingen roll för en liten hemmaserver
<K350> ibm: gecko Jag sa att det är sämre säkerhet när man kör server på en desktop än på en servermaskin.
<gecko> K350< Jo. Vad menar du?
<gecko> Med whois
<gecko> Vad är det som jag ska se där?
<K350> gecko: Jag har glömt bort hans domännamn. Men med en whois får du hans ip om du vill surfa till hans server.
<K350> ibm: Skulle du inte installera wordpress ?
<ibm> gecko vänta nu hur kan du få min ip om jag inte ger den till dig igen
<K350> ibm: med en whois
<gecko> Det står It Works när jag surfar in där
<ibm> K350 hur gör han det
<gecko> SÃ¥ det fun kar mao
<K350> ibm: skriver /whois <nick>
<gecko> Högerklicka på nicket bara
<gecko> 92-32-117-50.tn.glocalnet.net
<gecko> It works
<K350> gecko: Det vet man iofs säkrast om man hamnar där via domännamnet ochinte via ip adressen.
<ibm> jag försöker med /whois K350 och /whois <K350> det händer inget heller
<gecko> K350< Där instämmer jag
<K350> ibm: Nä, min ip får du inte den vägen.
<ibm> är du speciell eller
<K350> ibm: Mycket
<gecko> somedude@unaffiliated/k350
<gecko> ibm< Det ska inte vara <> runt nicket
<gecko> Nu är det annat som gäller
<ibm> din får jag inte heller är du också mycket speciell /whois gecko
<K350> gecko: Mm..kaffe :-)
<K350> ibm: gecko ip frå du från dinserverlog
<ibm> somedude@unaffiliated/k350
<ibm> whois somedude@unaffiliated/k350
<ibm> somedude@unaffiliated /k350
<ibm> somedude@unaffiliated /k350 hur gör man det
<Markk> Inte mitt IP heller.
<Markk> Dock min servers IP kan du nog få fram.
<Markk> Eller nej, jag har ju Wikipedia-host.
<ibm> Mark döljer ni ip adressen hur gör ni det
<Markk> Var det där två frågor?
<ibm> ja stämmer
<ibm> Mark är det hemligt eller
<Markk> Jag IRCar från min server, sedan har jag en hidden host av freenode: Markk [mark@wikipedia/Markmc]
<Markk> Mitt vanliga hostname är: rikskriminalpolisen.com
<Markk> Som är knutet till min server.
<ibm> Mark hur gör ni det
<Markk> Jag efterfrågade en hidden host.
<Markk> Jag är administratör @ Wikipedia.
<ibm> Mark hur kan jag göra det
<ibm> Mark är det svårt
<Markk> Jag minns inte hur ajag gjorde.
<Markk> jag*
<K350> ibm: han pratar om vhosts
<amelia> ibm: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Markk> SÃ¥ heter det.
<Markk> amelia: Tack!
<Markk> Kommer inte ihåg så mycket av det där som sagt. :)
<amelia> ibm: om du menar en sån @wikipedia/Markmc fast du får nog @affiliated/dittnick
<Markk> Nu måste jag springa iväg till en kund.
<Markk> amelia: mm
<Markk> Oj
<Markk> Ja :)
<ibm> K350 borde jag inte ha öppnat ftp porten på routern
<Haffe> Varför?
<Haffe> Varför?
<Haffe> Varför sitter jag och skriver rå SQL i ett pythonprogram?
<ibm> K350 borde jag inte också ha öppnat ftp porten på routern
<drmegahertz> Haffe: för att applikationen inte arbetar tillräckligt mycket mot databasen för att det ska vara värt att dra in en ORM? :)
<jolareen> Vad är felet med mitt .sh script? echo | mutt you@example.com -i "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -a "/var/spool/gammu/inbox/$1" -s "SMS Received"
<jolareen> Varför funkar inte $1
<Haffe> drmegahertz: :)
<jolareen> man kanske inte använder ""?
<drmegahertz> Haffe: annars kan jag rekommendera https://github.com/coleifer/peewee, för mindre projekt
<Haffe> drmegahertz: Vi kör med STORM för det här projektet.
<drmegahertz> åh fy
<Haffe> Det här är en mockup.
<ibm> K350 borde jag inte också ha öppnat ftp porten på routern
<sakjur> ibm: 21
<kodein> Haffe: "for instance at the company where I work, raw sql is placed in docstrings, and executed by way of function decorators (not even kidding)."
<Haffe> Arggh.
<kodein> visst blir man lite äcklad? och inspirerad.
<ibm> sakjur behöver jag öppna ftp porten för hemsidan för att nå den från internet
<ibm> sakjur jag kör ju med openssh apache php mysql wordpress
<phnom> Morrn
<ibm> sakjur behöver jag öppna ftp porten för hemsidan för att nå den från internet
<phnom> ibm: Nej, du behöver öppna ftp-porten för att komma åt ftp på din dator utifrån.
<ibm> phnom hur får jag tillgång till min dator utifrån
<phnom> kodein: Ja, det var faktiskt lite äckligt.
<phnom> ibm: Du behöver öppna ftp-porten för att komma åt ftp på din dator utifrån.
<ibm> phnom fast behöver jag den om jag ska använda openssh php mysql apache och wordpress
<ibm> phnom kan jag komma åt min dator utan ftp
<phnom> ibm: Ja, klart du kan. Använd SSH. Men då måste du antagligen öppna den porten istället.
<ibm> phnom den är redan öppen
<ibm> phnom html är också öppen
<ibm> phnom hur kommer jag åt den utifrån
<phnom> ibm: Vad hade du för noip-address?
<ibm> phnom det här http://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org/
<phnom> ibm: Så, sätt dig vid en annan dator och kör "ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org"
<ibm> phnom kan jag nå den från en windows dator
<phnom> Ja, med putty
<Markk> Jag rekommenderar "Putty Tray".
<ibm> phnom vad är putty förnåt
<kodein> en sshklient
<ibm> då är det kanske bättre använda ftp istället
<phnom> ...
<kodein> det beror ju till 100% på vad man ska göra
<ibm> för jag vill kunna nå den från vilken dator som helst utan att behöva installera program
<ibm> i detta fall vilket är bäst
<Markk> Putty installerar man inte.
<Markk> Den körs bara.
<Haffe> Det beror på vad du vill kunna göra med datorn överallt.
<Markk> Via SSH kan man styra datorn via terminalen remote.
<ibm> ok
<ibm>  men behöver jag installera nåt för att kunna göra detta från windows
<Haffe> Ett alternativ skulle vara att du kör en webserver med en sshtjänst.
<Markk> ibm: https://puttytray.goeswhere.com/download/v010/putty.exe
<Markk> ibm: Den kan du ladda ner och kör utan att installera.
<ibm> men om datorn inte tillåter nedladdningar från webbläsaren kan man inte göra detta eller
<Markk> Varför har man sådana begräsningar?
<ibm> t. ex. biblioteket för säkerheten
<phnom> ibm: Ta med .exen på ett usb-minne då.
<Haffe> ibm: Tillåter datorn ifråga att du kör saker från USB?
<Haffe> Isåfall putty portable.
<phnom> ibm: Om du vill ha en magiskt lösning som alltid kommer funka överallt så kan du ju sluta leta nu, för det finns itne.
<Haffe> phnom: Jag vet en.
<Haffe> En slav som du ringer och läser upp kommandon för.
<Haffe> Därefter får slaven skriva in dem.
<phnom> Haffe: Då måste man ju ha telefon, det kommer inte funka överallt
<ibm> biblioteket har inget usb
<ibm> typ från kommando tolken i windows
<ibm> kan man få access därifrån eller
<phnom> Ja, men då får du använda telnet.
<phnom> Och det vill du inte.
<ibm> är det dåligt
<ibm> finns det inget liknande som telnet fast bättre
<Markk> SSH
<Markk> SSH är i princip en säkrare samt förbättrat protokoll av telnet.
<ibm> ja ssh vet jag att den är bätre än telnet men får jag tillgång till den från kommando tolken i windows
<Markk> Det får du inte.
<Markk> Finns plugins för cmd dock.
<ibm> då måste de installeras
<Markk> jupp
<Markk> Windows är lite dumt på det sättet.
<ibm> ända alternativet är då telnet eller
<ibm> Markk ända alternativet är då telnet eller
<phnom> telnet är aldrig ett alternativ.
<K350> ibm: Du har ju ingne FTP server installerad. Vad jag vet.
<ibm> K350 är inte openssh och apache sådant
<Markk> ibm: Enda alternativet blir Telnet, då ja.
<phnom> ibm: openSSH = SSH, apache = http, inget ftp där
<ibm> Markk kan man inte nå det via cmd skriva t. ex. ftp eller direkt inne i webbläsaren
<ibm> K350 du måste skämta vad är det annars vi höll på med så där länge
<K350> ibm: Nej, Apache är en webserver, SSH är ett secure shell. Du kan visserligne köra Sftp via SSH.
<ibm> K350 kan man göra det från windows
<K350> Vi höll på med att sätta upp en webserver - för du ville ha en websida. Och SSH - för att du ville kunna "fjärrstyra"
<ibm> K350 utan att installera program
<HakanS> ibm: Snälla. Använd punkter och frågetecken när du skriver. Det är väldigt svårt att förstå vad du skriver.
<K350> ibm: Vad menar du med "utan att installera program" ?
<ibm> K350 alltså direkt från kommando tolken eller webbläsaren från windows
<K350> ibm: Vill du göra någonting från windows kommandotolk?
<ibm> K350 är det möjlig
<K350> ibm: jA, DET ÄR MÖJLIGT ATT GÖRA SAKER FRÅN WINDOWS KOMMANDOTOLK.
<ibm> K350 har du en annan lösning än telnet typ något sftp eller ftp
<K350> ibm: En annan lösning på vad?
<ibm> K350 ha tillgång till datorn
<ibm> K350 ha tillgång till datorn från windows utan att installera nåt
<phnom> Du behöver inte installera putty. Fortfarande.
<phnom> Och att de inte skulle tillåta filladdningar med webbläsaren låter väldigt långsökt.
<ibm> phnom utan att hämta någon fil från webbläsaren
<K350> ibm: Ja, du kan använda webläsaren.
<ibm> K350 hur då vad menmar du
<phnom> Som Haffe påpekade förut så kan du köra en ssh-klient i webbläsaren.
<ibm> phnom hur då
<ibm> phnom utan att installera nåt
<K350> ibm: Du är lite ospesifik. Så jag får gissa mig fram till vad du menar. Men du kan använda webläsaren till att surfa in på din websida.
<phnom> Du sätter upp en hemsida någonstans med lämplig mjukvara: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web-based_SSH <- se exteral links
<K350> ibm: Du kan ävne använda webläsaren till att FTP:a in till en ftp server.
<K350> ibm: Du kan använda en ssh klient eller telnet klient för at tkommaåt en ssh- eller telnetserver.
<phnom> Och du har ju uppenbarligen en laptop, varför inte använda den?
<K350> ibm: Du kan anävnda dig av delade mappar
<K350> ibm: Du kan använda dig av VNC och liknande system
<ibm> phnom styra datorn komma åt filerna och ändra de från windows
<ibm> K350 styra datorn komma åt filerna och ändra de från windows
<K350> ibm: med FTP kan du inte "styra" datorn
<K350> ibm: Att "styra" en datro och att komma åt dess filer är inte samma sak.
<K350> ibm: Att flytta filer, redigera dokument etc är inte samma sak som at kontrollera datorn.
<HakanS> ibm: Vad är det du vill styra i datorn?
<ibm> K350 om man vill göra både och hur gör man det från windows
<HakanS> ibm: Varför skriver du utan punkter och frågetecken?
<K350> ibm: Via SSH eller en RAT av någoslag. VNC till exempel.
<ibm> K350 hur använder jag remmina http://remmina.sourceforge.net/screenshots.shtml
<K350> ibm: Jag vet inte. Du får läsa dokumentationen.
<K350> ibm: SSH är - så vitt jag vet - det kraftfullaste och överlägset bästa sättet att ha kontroll över en annan dator.
<K350> ibm: SSH och root access slår allt annat du kan hitta - med hästlängder.
<kodein> K350: men det är ju jobbigt man måste ju lära sig isf
<phnom> K350: Men det går inte att köra på en sten i din trädgård, så det går inte att använda.
<phnom> Plus att man måste vara uppkopplad.
<K350> phnom: Va?
<phnom> K350: Ja, det går inte att installera SSH på en sten.
<phnom> s/på/i/
<K350> phnom: Vad menar du?
<phnom> ibm: kodein's förslag verkar vara det enda som har den portabilitet och användarnivå som du kräver. Skaffa en slav, sätt hen vid tangentbordet och ring och säg vad denne ska göra med datorn.
<kodein> det var Haffes förslag
<phnom> s/kodein/Haffe/
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva i dessa rutor där http://imgur.com/t6GTr
<K350> ibm: Sa du inte att du ville kunna komma åt din server från vilken annan dator som helst?
<gecko> Never ending story :)
<K350> gecko: Det är supporterns mandomsprov.
<gecko> Jag har varit och köpt blomplant. Så nu ska det planeras
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva i dessa rutor där http://imgur.com/t6GTr alltså under server, användarnamn, lösenord, domän, typ ip adressen eller nåt annat
<gecko> K350< :)
<gecko> Avvaktar solens ankomst till balkongen om en stund
<ibm> K350 det stämmer
<K350> ibm: Då ska du glömma program sm remmina.
<ibm> K350 vad är den till den är ju grafisk och ser ut enkelt så fort man har fyllt rutorna
<K350> ibm: Då får du använda dig av en tjänst för vilken deet finns standard klienter på de flesta datorer.
<gecko> Hoppas inte att ryktet har spridit sig att jag är ensam hemma. För då lär grannkärringarna flockas utanför balkongen
<K350> ibm: I en terminal får man läsa och skriva - det kan du ju redan. Vad är problemet?
<ibm> gecko var det du som gav mig tipset om det alltså om remmina
<gecko> ibm< Precis. För att ansluta till en annan dator grafiskt
<ibm> gecko kan man ansluta från windows också eller inte
<gecko> ibm< Jodå. Om den klienten finns i win. Dvs, fjärrskrivbordet
<ibm> gecko vad menar du jag förstår inte
<K350> ibm: Du vill alltså installea ett speciellt program på varje ny dator du försöker koppla upp mot din server?
<gecko> Det är inte alla varianter av win som har det
<ibm> gecko men finns den standard
<gecko> ibm< Förstår du inte när jag skriver att du kan använda "Fjärrskrivbordet" i win?
<ibm> gecko menar du typ msn fjärr skrivbord eller den som redan finns i windows
<gecko> ibm< Men snälla du. Läs vad jag skriver. Det finns inte i alla win så du kan koppla upp dig mot en annan dator. Men det går alltid att koppla upp sig till en win om det är aktiverat
<gecko> Nu ska det plateras. Adjö för nu
<ibm> K350 nej om jag har förståt rätt så finns den redan installerat på windows
<K350> ibm: Vad finns redan installerat på windows?
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva i dessa rutor där http://imgur.com/t6GTr alltså under server, användarnamn, lösenord, domän, typ ip adressen eller nåt annat
<ibm> K350 fjärr skrivbord anslutningen finns standard installerat i windows
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva i dessa rutor där http://imgur.com/t6GTr alltså under server, användarnamn, lösenord, domän, typ ip adressen eller nåt annat
<K350> ibm: Remmina är en Linux klient för fjärrskrivbord.
<K350> ibm: Fjärrskrivbord är en service. Inte klient. Du behöver en standard klient för den service du vill komma åt på din Linux server.
<ibm> K350 ja men den funkar i windows fjärr skrivbordet enligt gecko
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva i dessa rutor där http://imgur.com/t6GTr alltså under server, användarnamn, lösenord, domän, typ ip adressen eller nåt annat
<K350> ibm: Det var inte vad gecko sa.
<K350> ibm: Det ser ut som att du försöker ansluta till din dator från samma dator.Vad är meningne med det?
<ibm> K350 vad menade han då har jag missuppfattat allt
<K350> ibm: Han sa att fjärrskrivbord - som  är en service är standard på windows. Du behöver en klient. Inte en service.
<ibm> K350 vad är skillnaden egentligen mellan service och client
<K350> ibm: Firefox är en klient som man kan ansluta till en web-server - som apache.
<K350> ibm: Evolution är en klient som man kan ansluta till en mail-server
<K350> ibm: mIRC, xchat och irssi är IRC klienter som mankan ansluta till en IRC server - service
<K350> Remmina är en klient man kan ansluta till ett fjärrskrivbord som är en service
<ibm> K350 så servern är en service eller
<K350> ibm: Ja
<ibm> K350 ok men fjärrskrivbordet ska då vara på servern och klienten är i detta fall windows
<ibm> K350 ok men fjärrskrivbordet ska då vara på servern och klienten är i detta fall windows
<ibm> K350 ok men fjärrskrivbordet ska då vara på servern och klienten är i detta fall windows eller
<HakanS> ibm: Jag råder dig att läsa på här: http://help.ubuntu-se.org/10.04/serverguide/sv/remote-administration.html Du kommer alldrig, jag säger aldig, att lära dig detta genom att hålla på att ställa frågor här. Du slösar bara med andras tid med dina frågor nu. Senare, när du läst dokumentationen, kan du återkomma med frågor.
<K350> ibm: Nej, windows är ett operativsystem. Inte en klient.
<gecko> Aha. Så nu är det förbjudet att ställa frågor i en supportkanal enligr vår TL
<ibm> K350 ok men programmet i windows är en klient som jag vill ansluta till servern
<gecko> Så nu måsta vi bara skriva offtopic. Kom ihåg det nu alla
<K350> ibm: Ja, du behöver en klient i den dator du vill ansluta mot din server.
<K350> ibm: Du har en webserver på din Linux. För att ansluta till dne från vilken annandator som helst så behöver du en klient för anslutnign mot en webserver. En webläsare nämligen.
<HakanS> gecko: Ge dig nu.
<K350> ibm: Har du en FTP server på din Linux behöver datorn du ska ansluta mot din Linux FTP server ha en FTP klient. Vilket brukar vara standard på de flesta operativsystem.
<gecko> HakanS< Vart drar du gränsen som TL för hur många frågor som får ställas?
<ibm> K350 men har inte windows en klient som remmina redan installerat standard
<K350> HakanS: gecko Man håller sian baskunskaper vid liv på det här sättet :-)
<larsemil> ibm: kanske. fråga i #windows
<K350> ibm: Jag tror att windows har en standard klient för anslutning till fjärrskrivbord. Men jag är inte säker på om du kan ansluta till ubuntus fjärrskriv bord med dne klienten.
<gecko> K350< Precis. Men det fattar inte vår nyvalde TL
<ibm> K350 klienten i windows heter också fjärr skrivbord fast visst sa du innan att fjärr skrivbord är en service inte en klient
<K350> ibm: Men om du bara vil hantera filer och mappar så räcker det med FTP. Som du kan hantera från vilken webläsare som helst.
<HakanS> K350: Visst är det så. Men ibm kommer aldrig att lära sig något om han bara ställer frågor här. Bättre att läsa dokumentationen först.
<K350> ibm: Nej, klientne i windows heter något annat.
<gecko> Tänk vad fort man får facit på att valet blev helt åt pipan
<ibm> K350 men jag kan ju inte styra datorn med ftp eller
<gecko> :D Men snälla ibm
<K350> ibm: Om du talar om exakt vad det är för saker du vill kunna styra så blir de tlättare för mig att hjälpa dig.
<HakanS> ibm: Om du vill kunna sitta på vilken dator som helst och fjärrstyra din dator hemma, så kan du glömma det. Det kan ju nämligen vara så att t.ex bibliotek har spärrat detta i sina brandväggar.
<gecko> Jag börjar faktiskt tro att ibm trollar. För det har varit samma frågor i en vecka utan att det kommit vidare eller testat något. Frågorna har bara loopat. Men jag har kanske fel
<K350> ibm: Det är som HakanS säger. Det är därför jag påpekar att du måste ha något som är standard i de flesta datorer.
<K350> gecko: Kanske windoze som testar ubuntu supporten :-D
<gecko> K350< :)
<ibm> K350 kan man inte fjärrstyra datorn direkt från webbläsaren eller kommandotolken
<gecko> Men jag tar min hand från detta nu. För det hjälps inte hur många tips man än skriver
<K350> ibm: Om du talar om för mig exakt vad det ärdu vill kunna fjärrstyra så blir det lättare för mig att hjälpa dig.
<ibm> K350 allt som går att styra helst få den grafisk i webbläsaren med musen
<ibm> K350 är detta möjligt
<larsemil> ibm: http://sourceforge.net/projects/thinvnc/
<K350> ibm: Inte från vilken dator som helst.
<K350> ibm: Däremot från en särskild dator där du installerat ett särskillt program
<K350> ibm: Ska det vara osynligt att du fjärstyr också?
<ibm> K350 vad menar du med osynligt
<K350> ibm: spelar det någon roll om man från server datornser att den är fjärrstyrd?
<ibm> K350 kan det här vara det som larsemil har länkat http://sourceforge.net/projects/thinvnc/
<ibm> K350 ha ha ha ha nu driver du med mig eller så förstår jag inte
<K350> ibm: Ok, om det är ok att man från serverdator ser att den är fjärrstyrd så har jag en rätt enkel lösning för dig.
<ibm> K350 vad menar du med det
<K350> ibm: Jag menar det jag skrev.
<ibm> K350 men det larsemil har länkat kan det vara det jag behöver
<HakanS> ibm: Nej. Thinvnc kräver en windows-server.
<K350> ibm: Är datorn du tänker ansluta från en och samma dator?
<ibm> HakanS fast det står att man kan även använda det från en telefon
<K350> ibm: Om du vill kunna ansluta från en särskild windows dator till din server så har jag en rätt enkel lösning.
<HakanS> ibm: Ja. Men läs vad som krävs på server-sidan.
<ibm> HakanS hur kan det då krävas om det funkar för telefonen
<K350> HakanS: Jag har t.o.m skickat honom en länk om hur man ansluter till ubuntus fjärrskribbord från en Android.
<K350> HakanS: Med bilder , pilar och allt.
<HakanS> ibm: Får man fråga hur gammal du är?
<ibm> K350 nej men säg det ändå bra att veta
<K350> ibm: Spelar det någon roll om man kan se på serverdatorn att denär fjärrstyrd?
<ibm> HakanS 20+ ni då hur gamla är ni
<K350> ibm: När jag och realubot pratade med dig sa du att du var 16.
<ibm> K350 nej du sa nåt från en specifik dator det är bra att veta för framtiden också
<K350> ibm: Spelar det någon roll om man från server datorn ser att den är fjärrstyrd?
<ibm> K350 nej då sa jag 18+ men sen sa jag 20+ närmare tänker jag inte säga
<ibm> K350 jag kanske sa över 18 och inte 18+ men det är samma sak om man läser noga texten
<Haffe> Är det fler än jag som har åsikten att vi ska försöka hjälpa folk som har frågor, istället för att tjaffsa om hur gamla de är?
<ibm> K350 bra att veta för framtiden säg då lösningen
<K350> ibm: Spelar det någon roll om man från Server datorn ser att den är fjärrstyrd?
<ibm> K350 säg lösningen för framtiden
<ibm> K350 kom igen säg det
<gecko> Haffe< Fråga HakanS
<HakanS> ibm: K350 vill nog ha ett svar på sin fråga.
<gecko> Ålder är bara en siffra eller 2
<ibm> K350 det spelar roll men låt oss säga att det inte gör det
<sakjur> gecko: lr 3 ;)
<ibm> K350 vad är lösningen då
<gecko> sakjur< Helt rätt om vi räknar på en människa :)
<gecko> jag tycker faktiskt denna disskution har pelat ur.
<gecko> Är det någon som har tips på en skaplig hjälmkamera?
<ibm> K350 men annars via ftp kan jag ändra ta bort filer skapa nya och sånt
<gecko> Visst kan jag googla. Men tänkte om någon hade erfarenhet
<sakjur> gecko: Go Pro?
<K350> ibm: Med ftp kan du hantera filer beroende på vilka rättigheter de har
<gecko> sakjur< Det låter dyrt. men ska kolla
<ibm> K350 typ root rättigheter är de möjliga
<sakjur> gecko: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k
<gecko> sakjur< Jisses :)
<gecko> Men en frän video
<ibm> K350 typ root rättigheter är de möjliga
<sakjur> ganska kaxigt hopp ;) och bra musik ^_^
<gecko> Jo det kan verkligen anse. Jag ser mig själv :)
<sakjur> helt OT - men annan frän video är ju http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbC5yVqOdI
<ibm> K350 ftp rättigheterna hur begränsade är de typ root rättigheter är de möjliga
<K350> ibm: Rättigheterna sätter du som administratör direkt i datorn eller via ssh
<K350> ibm: Som vanlig användare kan du via ftp inte ändra på mer än vad rättigheterna  tillåter dig.
<ibm> K350 nej jag menar via ftp kan man få root access
<sakjur> ibm: Du kan om du ställer in så.
<sakjur> men gör det nite
<K350> ibm: Du kan - nog . inte logga in som admin via ftp på en ubuntu-server. Men det kan nog arand eller någon av de andra mer om än jag.
<K350> sakjur: kan man skapa ett till konto i ubuntu med admin privelegier. Krväs inte sudo för admin access i ubuntu?
<sakjur> K350: Du kan aktivera UID +
<K350> sakjur: Det går ju t.ex inte att logga in som admin via ssh. Däremto kan man växla när man väl är inne
<sakjur> 0 menar jag
<Haffe> K350: Det går.
<K350> sakjur: Jo, jag förstod det.
<Haffe> Däremot så är det en dum idé att ha rootinloggning via ssh påslagen.
<sakjur> sätt ett lösenord på root-kontot och du har aktiverat det typ..
<ibm> K350 men hur får jag tillgång via en windows dator med ftp alltså till servern
<sakjur> per default finns det inget lösenord på root-kontot
<K350> sakjur: Admin via FTP - låter inte som något jag skulle rekommendera..men vad vet jag.
<sakjur> K350: ABSOLUT INTE.
<sakjur> ibm: ftp://FTPSERVERN i explorer
<sakjur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pToyAVyUxlA
<sakjur> ^ Sjukt snygg cykling i Sthlm!
<K350> ibm: windows har en standard ftp klient osm heter just ftp. Annars fungerar det med webläsaren - ftp://din_adress
<sakjur> K350: det ger oftast bara enkelsidig access
<sakjur> bättre att göra det i filhanteraren
<ibm> K350 och sakjur hur hittar jag min server därifrån
<sakjur> ibm: ...din IP/hostname?
<K350> ibm: på samma sätt, skriv ftp://din_adress
<HakanS> ibm: Du måste ha en ftp-server på din dator.
<ibm> K350 och sakjur jag har http://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org/
<K350> ibm: förutsatt att du har en ftp server och öppnat en port i routern.
<HakanS> ibm: Läs http://help.ubuntu-se.org/10.04/serverguide/sv/file-servers.html
<sakjur> coolt, den sidan har nya gamla loggan!
<K350> ibm: sudo apt-get install -y ftpd eller något. samt  öppna port 21 i routern
<sakjur> shiit nostalgi! http://web.archive.org/web/20070501212632/http://ubuntu-se.org/smf/ samt http://web.archive.org/web/20070318165035/http://www.ubuntu-se.org/
<ibm> K350 vilken ftp server är bäst att installera
<ibm> K350 som funkar överallt
<K350> ibm: Vilken som helst.
<ibm> K350 vilken är vanligast för gnu/linux
<K350> ibm: Vet inte. ftpd ?
<ibm> K350 blir det inte krock mellan ftp och openssh vart kommer hemsida filerna vara i båda
<K350> ibm: Nej. Hemsdan kommer att vara på /var/www
<Haffe> ibm: vsftpd
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan ftpd och vsftpd
<sakjur> ibm: två olika servrar?
<ibm> vilken är bättre
<K350> ibm: vsftpd verkade bra tycke rjag.
<antii> vsftpd är väldigt bra :)
<K350> ibm: skriv apt-cache search vsftpd i terminalen så får du lite info
<sakjur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047064/
<sakjur> vsftpd ligger i main vilket betyder att den är rekommenderad av Canonical - typ.
<ibm> K350 det finns något som bara heter ftp det kan inte vara den eller hur
<sakjur> ibm: nej, det är en klient
<sakjur> i ftpd står det specifikt att du rekommenderas att använda vsftpd, proftpd eller pure-ftpd
<K350> ibm: den som heter 'ftp' är en klient
<K350> ibm: programnamn med ett d på slutet brukar - ibland - indikera att det är en server. Telnet är en klient. telnetd är en server.
<Haffe> Det är en deamon.
<K350> sakjur: Hoppas att vsftpd har ett GUI för inställningar och att det bara finnns en (1) inställning. Annars blri hr snart tusen frågor om vsftpd
<einand> ffSo work environment authority has banned checks of tickets or even have their staff informaera passengers about something other than the one sold in the coffee cart.
<HakanS> K350: :D
<kodein> det ska väl finnas nån hålla-handen-ftpd har jag för mig
<Haffe> Undrar sa flundan, är gäddan en fisk.
<Haffe> Vad kostar bananen?
<ibm> K350 ok nu är den installerat vad ska jag göra nu
<kodein> fråga sakjur
<Haffe> ibm: http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<ibm> sakjur ok nu är den installerat vad ska jag göra nu
<K350> ibm: öppna port 21 i routenr och ge mig lösenordet och anvädarnamnet
<Haffe> Innan vi svarar på några fler frågor om vsftp så ska du läsa howton två gånger, vi kommer att kontollera att du har gjort detta genom att be dig sammanfatta ett slumpmässigt stycke i texten.
<einand> vvvlol
<einand> Haffe: helt rätt ;)
<K350> Haffe: lol
<ibm> nej jag behöver det på svenska
 * K350 Deja vu
<ibm> * hur gör ni så här
<ibm> alltså *
<Haffe> ibm pröva /me
 * ibm test
 * ibm häftig
<K350> ...är det lovligt att föreslå ctrl+F4 här?
<ibm> K350 vilken av dessa ska jag välja Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<ibm> K350 är du kvar här
<gecko> K350< :D
<ibm> gecko vet du vilken av dessa ska jag välja Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<gecko> ibm< Port Forwarding
<ibm> gecko ok tack
<ibm> gecko vet du vilken av dessa ska jag välja TCP/UDP
<gecko> ibm< Välj auto om det finns eller bägge
<ibm> gecko tack
<gecko> Solen skiner och jag med den på balkongen :)
<ibm> gecko och för ftp Starting Port och Ending Port vilka nummer
<gecko> ibm< För FTP 21 till 22
<ibm> gecko är inte 22 för ssh
<gecko> ibm<  Men det kan vara bra att ha det där endå utifall att
<gecko> Annars så väljer du bara 21
<ibm> gecko och 20 eller
<gecko> ibm< Nä bara 21
<ibm> gecko finns det någon annan port som är bra att öppna för framtiden så att man slipper komma hit varje gång
<HakanS> ibm: Är ditt tangentbord trasigt?
<gecko> ibm< det är zsvårt att säga. beror mycket på vad du ska göra nämligen
<gecko> ibm< Det måste man göra vid varje tillfälle då man lägger dit en webbtjänst med en viss port som ska öppnas
<gecko> HakanS< ?
<ibm> gecko har redan öppnat för http ssh undrar om det finns något mer att öppna för hemsida servern och styra datorn från andra ställen
<gecko> ibm< I Linux är det nog inget mer speciellt. Men i windos måste port 3388? vara öppen för fjärrskrivbordet
<ibm> gecko ok då är det lika bra att ha den också
<gecko> Annars så är inget mer du behöver du behöver ha öppet. Men om du tex startar en livestreaming så är det en spec iell port du måste öppna
<ibm> gecko är det för den vanliga windows fjärr skrivbord som finns som standard
<gecko> ibm< Jo men det portsen behöver du inte öppna i linux. Bara i win
<ibm> gecko alltså port 3388
<gecko> ibm< I win. ja
<ibm> gecko men för routern
<ibm> gecko os spelar väl inget roll för routern
<gecko> ibm< Bry dig ite om routern i linux. Där behöver du inte öppna den porten
<ibm> gecko det är samma router jag använder
<gecko> ibm< Nu förstår jag nog inte
<ibm> gecko både för gnu/linux och för windows
<gecko> ibm< Aha. Så du vill ansluta till din win från annan plats. Ja då måste du göra det
<ibm> gecko ok
<ibm> gecko då är både start och end samma 3388
<gecko> ibm< Det stämmer
<ibm> gecko tusen tack
<gecko> Undra om jag ska ta och åka ut med gula hingsten ett tag
<gecko> En bakhjulsrepa genom samhället
<realubot> K350: Hur går det för ibm? Gör han några framsteg i sina försök att komma åt sin hemmadator från vilken dator som helst utanför hemmet?
<gecko> realubot< Du får 1 gissning :)
<realubot> gecko: Det låter som ett evighetsprojekt det här.
<gecko> realubot< Ja gissa. Jag tror jag ger upp
<gecko> Problemet med att åka ut för mig med gula hingsten är att det luktar som en fiskfabrik om jag stannar på samhället
<jolaren> när jag startar daemonen från terminalen så fungerar mitt charset (åäö) men när jag kör det via uppstart så går den inte på sv_SE.UTF-8.. vet inte vad jag ska göra, har ni tips? Caset är att jag använder playsms och gammu
<spacebug-> jolaren: troligen har inte locale satts än. Kolla i /etc/default/locale där är systemets locale satt. Detta kan du ändra i system settings -> language och sen ändra till svenska och välja apply sytem-wide (eller så ändrar du manuellt i filen)
<spacebug-> ett annat sätt vore väl att i uppstartsfilen som startar daemonen lägga till raden export LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8" före uppstartsraden
<spacebug-> när du loggar in så körs nämligen rader i ~/.profile och ~/.bashrc och där sätts nog vanligen userns locale
<jolaren> spacebug-: det är från servern, funkar fint när jag kör det från terminalen
<spacebug-> jolaren: ja precis
<jolaren> Vart tas infon ifrån när jag bara skriver locale? Inte samspelat med default
<spacebug-> jolaren: locale blir satt vid uppstart men kan ändras av usern, antingen manuellt eller vid inloggning osv
<jolaren> Ser ut såhär nu LANG="en_US.utf8"
<jolaren> LANGUAGE="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<jolaren> om jag skriver locale så är allt du kan tänka dig på LC_TIME="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<spacebug-> och om du startar daemonen från denna terminal blir det rätt?
<jolaren> yes
<jolaren> körde en printenv som root nu
<spacebug-> vad ger "cat /etc/default/locale" ?
<jolaren> LANG="en_US.utf8"
<jolaren> LANGUAGE="sv_SE.UTF-8"
<jolaren> kanske värt att skapa pam_environment?
<spacebug-> jag grepade lite i etc och jag tror pam läser /etc/default/locale
<spacebug-> men hum
<spacebug-> vad är det för daemon?
<jolaren> smsd
<jolaren> tittar här; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<hexabit> gecko: Är det en "två taktare" med olja som luktar fisk? :)
<spacebug-> jolaren: tycker det verkar skumt för du har samma localesettings i /etc/default/locale som i den terminalen du har nu
<jolaren> ja, det är något som spölar
<jolaren> spökar
<spacebug-> men du borde kanske kunna lägga in en localerad i scriptet som startar daemonen
<spacebug-> ligger den i /etc/rc2.d/ eller nått?
<jolaren> njae.. ligger sysv init, playsms körs från rc.local dock
<spacebug-> jolaren: ok
<jolaren> http://pastebin.com/VNVhQ3uM
<spacebug-> om du kollar http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047326/ det är mitt subsonicstartupscript så ser du några rader ner att den läser locale innan den startar server
<spacebug-> ah den kär en rad där ". /etc/default/$NAME"
<spacebug-> har du någon /etc/default/gammu-smsd ?
<spacebug-> där i verkar du kunna sätta saker
<spacebug-> så om du tar dina rader i från /etc/default/locale och lägger in i /etc/default/gammu-smsd så
<jolaren> hmm
<jolaren> fett
<jolaren> om det funkar.
<jolaren> lägger jag in lc_all?
<jolaren> eller?
<spacebug-> det kan nog räcka med de rader du har i /etc/default/locale som sagt
<spacebug-> är väl mest LANG / LANGUAGE
<spacebug-> men du kan väl ta LC_ALL för säkerhetsskull om du vill
<jolaren> http://pastebin.com/97fgfjb1
<jolaren> vad tror du? funderar på att testa på en reboot nu
<K350> realubot: Säg det. Han lyckades öppna port 80 och 22. Nu frågar han mig hur han ska göra för att öppna port 21..
<spacebug-> jolaren: mmm frågan är om du även behöver nån/några export-rader sen i uppstartsfilen
<jolaren> jag vet inte det jag
<spacebug-> under raden där den kör ". /etc/default/$NAME" kanske du behöver "export LANG" och en rad "export LANGUAGE"
<jolaren> tycker du jag ska lägga in det nu?
<jolaren> kör reboot annars, kan funka?
<spacebug-> kan funka men kanske behöver exportera dom
<spacebug-> det märker vi
<jolaren> http://www.mail-archive.com/nagios-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg37487.html
<spacebug-> utan export gäller dom nog bara för just scriptfilen typ
<jolaren> ser du hur hans sms daemon ser ut
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> du ska kanske lägga in export ändå
<jolaren> Export LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
<jolaren> la jag högst upp i gammu-smsd nu
<spacebug-> hum stort E vet jag inte då export är ett kommando.. sådvida det inte är nått speciellt gammu-smsd-grejs
<jolaren> well system is going down
<spacebug-> ok
<joolaren> but ajm stajing up
<joolaren> nu håller vi alla tummar
<cHarNe2> nice som fan, har fått igång catalyst på vå skärmar
<cHarNe2> och jag kan dra fönster mellan mina monitors :)
<joolaren> hmm
<joolaren> fan, funkar inte
<joolaren> playsms startar inte ens
<cHarNe2> håller du på med sms-gateways? coolt, men vad ska du ha den till?
<spacebug-> joolaren: i denna filen http://pastebin.com/VNVhQ3uM så rad 29 lägg till "export LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8" och sen en rad till "export LANGUAGE=sv_SE.UTF-8" och sen skit i att lägga till de raderna i /etc/default/gammu-smsd
<jolaren> xDD
<spacebug-> jolaren: i denna filen http://pastebin.com/VNVhQ3uM så rad 29 lägg till "export LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8" och sen en rad till "export LANGUAGE=sv_SE.UTF-8" och sen skit i att lägga till de raderna i /etc/default/gammu-smsd
<joolaren> Det funkar dock
<spacebug-> ok
<joolaren> Ska jag ändå byta?
<spacebug-> inte om det funkar
<joolaren> Tänkte om det fanns andra anledningar.
<spacebug-> if it ain't broken don't fix it hehe
<joolaren> Tack så himla mycket spacebug-, hade nog tagit en vecka utan dig.
<spacebug-> lungt
<jolaren> oj, nu kukar telefonen ur ordentligt.
<jolaren> reboot igen ;/.. med export så hugger den inte på config filen jag speccade förrut spacebug-
<jolaren> Mon 2012/06/18 16:21:07 gammu-smsd[1713]: Warning: no code in config when phone might want one!
<joolaren> systemet är på väg ner igen
<joolaren> cHarNe2: jo, utskick! =)
<joolaren> cHarNe2:  kan användas till mer saker också
<joolaren> kan starta musik genom att smsa
<joolaren> får ett sms när servern går ner / på
<cHarNe2> joolaren: hur funkar det? skickar du bara till operatören så sköter dom rästen?
<joolaren> njaa, inte så avancerat.. har en telefon kopplad till servern.. sen med hjälp av Gammu/playsms/mysql så har man en gateway
<cHarNe2> jaha, trodde det var nått roligare :P
<cHarNe2> att du hade tillgång till ett operatörs nät eller nått fancy
<joolaren> man kan fakea avsändare, om något är väl det kul
<cHarNe2> tar operatören emot det då?
<joolaren> cHarNe2: det fungerar iaf
<joolaren> ;]
<swecarp> gokväll alla glada
<Ezim> swecarp: kena. jag installerade mageia idag åt en vän som tidigare körde windows..
<Ezim> han blev överaskad hur bra linux var
<swecarp> Ezim:  vad roligt
<defektz> halloj
<defektz> lever ni
<defektz> ?
<defektz> :D
<swecarp> defektz:  japp
<Ezim> jepp det var skoj
<Ezim> dock undrar jag om någon som kör yahoo kan någon bra program för både röst/video-chatt
<Ezim> installerade pidgin dock vet jag ej om den fungerar för yahoo för det ändamålet
<swecarp> det ärnog många win användare som skulle bli överaskade över hur bra linux är idag
<swecarp> Ezim:  kopete funkar med yahoo
<defektz> swecarp: gött :)
<Ezim> swecarp: även video/röst-chatt?
<swecarp> har inte testat det men den hittar kamera och mic med engång
<defektz> inte dåligt kvavt idag..
<Ezim> swecarp: okej.. även gyachi verkar finnas
<swecarp> Ezim:  annars inga nyheter
<Ezim> swecarp: :) kan du testa om det fungerar med kopete? skulle vara nice. då denne kör yahoo.
<swecarp> fan vad segt det är att instalera
<Hund> swecarp: Installera vad?
<Ezim> swecarp: installera via apper
<maxjezy> firestarter misslyckas med att starta loggen
<maxjezy> systemloggen
<maxjezy> that is
<maxjezy> any ideas?
<madbear> maxjezy: tjenna
<madbear> hur börjar jag med blender egentligen
<madbear> jag måste göra lite modeller till mitt spel
<maxjezy> madbear: du kanske borde använda dig av ett lite lättare program om du inte vill lära dig blender
<Ezim> varför kör man firestarter?
<maxjezy> tex zbrush
<maxjezy> Ezim: för att se hackerförsök?
<Ezim> :) oki
<kodein> I'm the firestarter, a twisted firestarter
<maxjezy> dum dum
<madbear> maxjezy: så ska jag köpa det för 700 dollar menar du?
<madbear> för att göra en fulmodell till mitt spel?
<maxjezy> madbear: sculptris är gratis
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> vad ska du göra för modeller
<maxjezy> kanske jag borde fråga
<madbear> jag vill lära mig att göra modeller
<madbear> sen ska jag ladda in dom i spelet
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> lättast är väl att följa efter screencast's folk gör på nätet
<maxjezy> så man får lite förståelse över navigationen i blender
<madbear> så matt att behöva lära sig både inladdning och göra modeller
<maxjezy> youtube.com/metalx1000
<maxjezy> han har mycket blendertutorials
<madbear> spanx
<maxjezy> madbear: det var spelmässa i sundsvall i veckan
<maxjezy> spel 3d osv
<madbear> koolt
<madbear> skulle man ju gått på
<maxjezy> ingen som använde blender där vad jag såg iaf
<maxjezy> jo, det var massa företag där som leta talanger
<maxjezy> madbear: vilken typ av spel är det du pysslar med?
<madbear> några olika hemmaprojekt
<maxjezy> om du behöver svensk support #sweblend
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> bland annat det
<madbear> fast det ligger på is nu
<maxjezy> måste sätta mig in i det där med pygame o shit igen
<maxjezy> läste på förr
<swecarp> hej Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bara bra nu har jag fixat allt som jag vill ha det
<swecarp> med dubbla skärmar
<Philip5> swecarp: ja du har ju svikit kubuntu du ;)
<swecarp> japp men är ju kde trogen
<Philip5> tur det ;)
<Philip5> kan du inte svika canon också och skaffa en riktig kamera? en nikon.... ;P
<swecarp> kanske det om pengarna trillar in
<Philip5> swecarp: känner du stor skillnad med att köra ett rpm-system istället för på deb?
<swecarp> ingen större skilnad mmen det mesta finns i repona utan att göra massa tilllägg typ ppan
<Philip5> du kör nu versionen som är rolling release va?
<Philip5> de hade väl två versioner av den där disten vad jag förstod
<swecarp> nej det är inte roling vad jag vet men repona verkar uppdateras väldigt fort
<Philip5> tyckte kurden pratade om att det var det
<swecarp> fan får nog läsa på lite
<Philip5> vi får fråga han nu
<Philip5> när man talar om trollen
<swecarp> talar man om trollen så anländer dom Philip5
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> trollen=kurder :D
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/JiQvq.png   det färdiga std skrivbordet
<Philip5> kanske dags att uppdatera ordspråket ;D
<swecarp> japp Philip5
<Ezim> swecarp: riktigt snyggt
<Philip5> Ezim: jag frågade swecarp om den där disten han kör nu är rolling release eller inte men han var osäker
<swecarp> Ezim:  tackar
<Philip5> Ezim: så sa vi att vi får vänta till du dyker upp med svaret och precis när vi skrivit det så dök du upp i kanalen :)
<Ezim> Philip5: nej det är inte rolling release. dock finns det rolling release av den. dock inget man väl rekommenderar.
<Philip5> aha, så det var det du sa sist typ
<Ezim> Philip5: :) jag försökte lösa någon bugg i mageia bugzilla..
<Philip5> aha
<Ezim> Philip5: rolling release varianten har ju allt det senaste stabila, dock är det ju inte lika testad... så det kan fungera bra för andra, men dåligt för somliga... som jag förstår det mest utvecklarna som kör den
<Ezim> Philip5: mageia release-cycle är 8 månader och varje dist har 18 månader supporttid
<swecarp> Ezim: har du skrivit rätt i bug raporten ska man ändra till samma
<Ezim> Philip5: :) vilket i buntu världen blir 3 ubuntu release...
<Ezim> swecarp: förstår inte vad du menar riktigt...
<swecarp> Ezim:  det var en ändring såg den inte missade-
<Ezim> swecarp: :) druckit?
<swecarp> ja kaffe
<swecarp> Change now the line:
<swecarp> ServerVTs=-7
<swecarp> to:
<swecarp> ServerVTs=7
<Ezim> swecarp: :P du är obegriplig..
<Ezim> swecarp: jaha.. hur fasiken såg du den?
<Ezim> damn du är snabb
<swecarp> vafasen man hänger ju med över allt ghehe
<Ezim> swecarp: :P du är snabb. hur går mageia jämfört med kubuntu+ Philip5 ppa?
<Philip5> jag vet inte för jag har inte testat disten och har nog inte tid med det på ett tag
<swecarp> funkar fint nu när jag ställt in allt somn jag vill ha det
<Ezim> swecarp: nice.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du kommer ej ångra dig..
<swecarp> Philip5:  det är en kanon dist om man gör rätt när man instalerar och inte som jag fel
<Ezim> hmm vad många spel som börjar komma till linux
<Philip5> swecarp: brukar vara en fördel att göra rätt :)
<Philip5> Ezim: som vadå för spel?
<swecarp> japp Philip5
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/unity3d-4-will-be-the-first-mass-market-games-engine-to-support-linux?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<swecarp> ezim media skrivbordet
<Ezim> snart finns det väl ingen ursäkt för spelnördar att inte köra linux
<Ezim> swecarp: was? :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  fick inte med länken http://i.imgur.com/1IiWm.png
<Ezim> swecarp: du har pimpat sönder :P
<swecarp> japp kanske lite över pimpat
<Ezim> swecarp: :) frugan måste vara avis.. om inte så är Philip5 det
<swecarp> hehe
<Philip5> inte jag :)
<Ezim> swecarp: :) vi måste få Philip5 joina oss..
<swecarp> Philip5:  måste hitta den rätta vägen
<swecarp> Ezim:  pm
<Ezim> oki
<Ezim> pavel__: wb :).
<Ezim> Philip5: :) join us.
<blippe> Visste ni att tangentbord fungerar mycket bättre om man koppliade in sladden?
<Philip5> är det sant?
<gecko> Även om man har ett trådlöst?
<gecko> Verkar inte helt sanningsenligt
<gecko> Philip5< Du som är en fotoguru. Vad är visten med ett UV-filter egentligen?
<Philip5> vitsen är att man använder det nu för att man vill skydda främre linsen på objektivet mot repor
<Philip5> men om man inte har ett väldigt bra UV-filter så får man sämre bildkvalitet
<Philip5> förr hade man det för att skydda filmen i kameran mot uv-strålning men digitala kameror är inte känsliga på det sättet och uar UV-filter inbyggda
<Philip5> själv kör jag aldrig med sådana. kanske om jag skulle ta med kameran till stranden och det var risk för stötar vid något fotograferande
<gecko> Philip5< Ok. Tack för info
<einand> jag kör inte heller med uv-filter
<Philip5> einand: läste lite om sigma 150-500 och tänkte att det var ett typiskt einand-objektiv :D
<einand> nja, behöver ett som är minst 800 nu
<Philip5> blir iaf effektivt 750 på din
<einand> Philip5: jo men behöver 1200 effektiv
<gecko> Passar Nikonobjektiv på en Canon?
<kodein> ja, med adapter
<kodein> men de moderna, elektroniskt styrda, kan du lika gärna ge upp tanken på
<phibxr> Canon, Canonical. Nikon, Nikonical.
 * phibxr filosoferar.
<gecko> Nu är det nog för denna dag. Adjö folket
<Philip5> trodde annars att ni kids satt och kollade på svt2 på tv just nu
<whomee> vad är det på svt2 ?
<Philip5> "SVT sänder nu för första gången e-sport direkt från datorfestivalen Dreamhack i Jönköping. "
<whomee> ahaa
<Philip5> Dreamhack Open
<whomee> jag har ju "äran" att se det livelive
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> då så
<whomee> fast jag är nog äldst här
<whomee> eller nej inte riktigt men jag är över medelåldern
<Philip5> och de andra kallar dig för överliggare
<whomee> mhmm
<Philip5> nu sänder de någon match eller något i DotA2
<sakjur> oh.. neat ^_^
<whomee> ja jag vet inte, jag sitter bara "barnvakt" här :) min systerson hade aldrig varit här så jag tog med han.
<whomee> men så gammal som jag är så borde jag väl sova.
<Philip5> whomee: skyll på honom. han är ju bara en ursäkt för att du ska få åka dit ;)
<whomee> klart jag skyller på alla andra ;) men nej faktiskt, sedan LAN bara kommit att bli ett ställe att dansa och skrika på så har jag faktiskt växt ifrån det, men annars så är det fint att samla gammalt folk och göra saker sådär.
<Philip5> var annat på den tiden då LAN var stora copy partyn och man tävlade i att visa upp demon man gjort
<whomee> ja precis, sådana finns det inte för många kvar längre. även dreamhack hade ju en demoscene som var rätt respektabel ett tag
<whomee> men den har växt bort typ
<whomee> i alla fall som den var förr
<cHarNe2> alltså egna spel som man gjort?
<Philip5> alla ska bara vara konsumenter nu för tiden men inte själva bidra
<whomee> Philip5: folk har blivit lata och bortskämda :)
<Philip5> cHarNe2: nej det var mer för att visa sina skills i grafik och programmering så det var mer som spelintron
<Philip5> ja
<cHarNe2> Philip5: ahh, ok
<maxjezy> är dreamhack idag bara ett ställe där man spelar?
<maxjezy> fildelningen, var tog den vägen?
<cHarNe2> precis, vad är all dc-hubbar?
<whomee> maxjezy: inte bara faktiskt, men den demoscene som faktiskt finns kvar är väldigt litet procentuell, nästa promille
<Philip5> internet delade sånt på LAN-partyn
<maxjezy> på våra lan back in the days spelade man q1 och sånt
<Philip5> typ
<maxjezy> idag spelar dom bara starcraft
<whomee> q1 med fov 120<
<maxjezy> lirade ju endel warcraft 2 också
<Philip5> fast nu är de lyriska på svt2 när de spelar Dota 2 live
<maxjezy> Philip5: de sänder online med
<maxjezy> svtplay
<Philip5> jo
<cHarNe2> hmm, trodde dota2 skulle se lite bättre ut än dota :P
<maxjezy> någon som har en logitech spelkontroll och spelar tuxcart?
<maxjezy> när jag har kontrollen ikopplad så flippar spelet runt i menyerna per autopilot
<maxjezy> direkt när jag startat det
<maxjezy> any ideas?
<hexabit> Godnatt allihopa :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-19
<K350> ibm: Hur går det?
<K350> hepp
<ibm> K350 jag har installerat ftp servern men nu vet jag inte hur jag ska fortsätta
<ibm> K350 och har öppnat porten i routern för ftp
<K350> såg du inte migg medelande?
<ibm> vilket då
<K350> jag skrev ett pm här på irc
<ibm> när då
<K350> vilkenirc klient använder du?
<ibm> xchat
<K350> har den inte flikar?
<ibm> vad spelar det för roll
<ibm> jo det tror jag
<K350> klicka på dom så ser du
<ibm> eller vad menar med flikar kanalerna eller annat
<K350> Har du aldrig pratat privat på IRC pratar du bara i publika chattar?
<K350> folk här inne pratar ävne privat med varandra här..jag skickade dig ett pm ..ser du inte det?
<ibm> vad tycker du
<ibm> hej ni alla på kanalen vill ni se vad vi håller på med eller inte
<hexabit> Gooood moorgon!!!! :)
<gecko> Så är det dgas att genomlida ännu en dag
<gecko> *dags
<K350> hepp
<Haffe> Så det är morgon igen.
<gecko> Undrar vad OK/Q8 har på middagsmenyn idag
<gecko> Dom brukar ha 2 rätter. Korv eller korv
<gecko> Svåra beslut att ta
<Haffe> Fråga om du kan få korv med korv.
<gecko> Bra synpunkt. Det ska jag göra
<arcsky> nagon vaken?
<arcsky> om jag vill kora rdp till min jobb pc sa skapar jag en tunnel http://i.imgur.com/PattH.jpg men det vill inte fungera
<kodein> minsann? inget händer efter att du kopplat upp tunneln och ansluter till localhost:3389?
<arcsky> ne
<hexabit> Korv eller inte korv det är den ständiga frågan ;)
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Djupa filosofiska funderingar.
<kodein> stora tankar i lilla bergochdalbanan
 * Nafallo har te
<Nafallo> morgon
<arcsky> http://imgur.com/psp4c
<arcsky> sa vill jag ha
<kodein> då ska väl destination vara win7:3389
<Nafallo> hrm
 * Nafallo gar och har sonder ubuntu-se.org en svang.
<phnom> Morrn
<Nafallo> aha. eller inte.
<realubot> Alt. till Wacoms skärmar: "Den detalj som man noterar vid första ögonkastet är att fodralet, skyddet, är - ett tangentbord i fullformat. Nästa wow-grej: Det går att "skriva" direkt på skärmen med en penna."
<realubot> Microsofts nya Surface-platta.
<realubot> Vad säger ni? Är "känsligheten" för dåligt för att vara ett alt. till Wacoms dyrare "ritskärmar"?
<kodein> hur känslig är den då?
<realubot> kodein: Det var det jag hade hoppats att ni hade koll på.
<realubot> Den måste ju även vara tryckkänslig för att vara ett bra lt. till Wacoms särmar.
<realubot> *alt
<realubot> https://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/about.aspx
<realubot> "10.6” ClearType HD Display
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det framgår inte av specsen hur tryckkänslig plattan är eller hur stor noggrannheten är på pennan.
<realubot> Den kanske inte har någon tryckkänslighet alls ... :|
<kodein> då är den ett rätt dåligt wacomsubstitut
<realubot> Ja, då är den värdelös som alt. till Wacoms dyrare plattor/skärmar.
<realubot> Men det framgår ju inte av specsen. Det är Expressen som skriver att den är tänkt att användas tillsammans med Photoshop och då undrar man ju om den duger till mer än att rita enkla gometriska figurer med pennan. Om den även fungerar bra med program som Illustrator/InkScape.
<jolaren> Läget grabbs? =). Funderar på att investera i en server igen nu till sommaren, har ni nå tips på vad man ska tänka på? tänkt lägga en max 4.000 kronor exk moms då Har bara ägt en "riktig" server innan och det var en 1u'are som lät som ett mindre flygplan. Det vill jag inte utsättas för igen, nu rullar min privata server på en ion asrock 330 - vilket inte är optimalt men den klarar av att tugga det jag kör..
<jolaren> efter exk moms skulle det varit en punkt.
<kodein> priset låter lite optimistiskt
<kodein> du kan ju kanske hitta nån begagnad dl380 av inte alltför utrangerad generation, iofs. men de låter inte så mycket mindre än vad en 1U-maskin gör heller
<jolaren> okej, kan kräma på antar jag.. planen är ju att företaget ska betala den
<jolaren> har inte riktigt outat det ännu dock
<jolaren> Snöa inte in så mycket på priset, det ska inte dra iväg. Om vi vänder på argumentet
<jolaren> Vi har redan en fungerande mac server på jobbet.
<amelia> jolaren: någon HP ML kanske? de låter ju en del, men jag upplever dem nog som tystare än rackservrar
<amelia> eller är det ML de heter?..
<jolaren> ska titta :-) det är en djungel med hårdvara
<amelia> jo, ML heter de.
<amelia> det är en towerserver
<amelia> inget man ställer i serverhallen utan mer anpassad för att ha på ett kontor
<kodein> i de lägre prisnivåerna är det väl egentligen bara 1U tillgängligt. DL120 är rätt okej, t.ex. skulle kanske http://www.dustin.se/product/5010619813/hp-proliant-dl120-g7-pentium-g860-3-0-3mb-4gb/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa funka
<kodein> dock tror jag disk tillkommer på den där
<jolaren> Ser ut som en funktionell-server.. Ska mäta där de står och se om jag ens får in en 1u'are
<jolaren> Man kan ju köpa via blocket och så också, men känns dumt eftersom att det egentligen blir dyrare (moms)
<kodein> beroende på vad du har för krav så har ju supermicro en del "miniservrar" också: http://mullet.se/category.html?category_id=15090
<realubot> Varför har man en egen server på ett företag istället för att hyra server från företag som massproducerar? Säkerhet?
<realubot> Att inte riskera tillgång till data på servern eller varför?
<realubot> Spontant tycker jag att det borde bli dyrare att ha en enda server än att betala en slant till ett företag som har som affärsidé att "massproducera" servrar.
<jolaren> Mja, jag är med dig realubot .. jag har en plats att ställa min burk på @jobbe
<jolaren> hade nog haft råd att ha den i en hall
<jolaren> men har en dedikerad lina
<jolaren> jag använder den ju här med jobbet (annars hade den inte fått vara här)
<jolaren> kodein: vad tror du om nytt vs beg?
<jolaren> Känns mer stabilt med nytt, om den ändå ska stå och tugga 24/7
<jolaren> eller så håller jag i pengarna och låter ion asrocken stå och tugga tills den tvärkolar
<realubot> jolaren: Det är roligare med en egen maskin också. :D
<jolaren> ;D
<realubot> Men du får ju ta med elkostnaden i beräkningarna om du har en egen server på kontoret än om du hyr en server.
<realubot> Så 4 000 kr stiger ju med 50-100(?) kr/månad.
<jolaren> Jo, men en ion asrock 330 är ju en htpc från början..
<jolaren> knappt nå el
<jolaren> ja, det är väl inga pengar när man jobbar o sliter för ett företag
<realubot> jolaren: Ja, ja. Jag menar om du köper lite mer kraftfullare grejer.
<jolaren> Det är sant.. Viktigaste är att den inte -brum brummar-
<kodein> jolaren: i datorföreningen har vi kört rätt mycket begagnat som fått tugga 24/7 i många många år, men med nytt har man väl lite mer försäkran om det hela, förstås
<jolaren> begagnat skulle isf vara av kostnaden, borde dessutom sälja min ion asrock 330
<jolaren> lär inte vara värd mkt ock
<realubot> jolaren: Till desktop datorer (ej servrar) så finns ju passivt kylda nätagg och NoFan-kylare till prollen istället för fläktar. Det kanske finns något liknande för servrar så att datorn blir ljudlös? http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/products/CR-100A.php
<kodein> tysthet spelar mindre roll för servrar, iom att de ändå är tänkta att stå i ett rum med en gigantisk högljudd kylutrustning
<realubot> kodein: Jaha. Men i jolaren fall ska han ju ha den på kontoret om jag har fattat det rätt?
<kodein> realubot: det ändrar dock inte på att ljudnivå är en lågprioriterad egenskap för serverhårdvara.
<jolaren> jo, men jag ber ju specifikt om det mest tysta alternativet.
<jolaren> den kan inte låta som min 1uare gjorde, då kan jag inte ha den här
<kodein> det tyska alternativet? då föreslår jag nog fujitsu
<realubot> Det låter som en svårlöst ekvation att ha en server med låg ljudnivå på ett kontor då.
<kodein> (siemens)
<jolaren> jag skulle vilja lyssna på mer 1uare
<jolaren> min måste nästan varit trasig
<realubot> jolaren: Varför måste du ha servern på kontoret?
<kodein> http://mullet.se/product.html?product_id=333080 beroende på prestandakrav, som sagt, men tyst lär den vara
<jolaren> realubot: måste jag inte, men det är schysst? dedikerad lina.. inte betala elen själv
<jolaren> den är mest för att laborera
<jolaren> Om ni behöver köpa en gammu/playsms kompatibel telefon så kan ni ju hojta. Köpte 9 st Nokia 5140i
<jolaren> kodein: tycker att det där såg rätt schysst ut! vet inte om jag kommer känna mig irriterad över att bara ha 4gig ram doc
<jolaren> k
<jolaren> och intel atom kör ju min ion asrock 330
<jolaren> låter överlag rätt lik http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=447148
<jolaren> fast med controller och allt sånt där jag vill ha, tycker 4gig ram käns klent eftersom man är fawked på att uppgradera (går inte) annars vore det as najs
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-dell-laptops-go-on-sale-in-india
<Ezim> sådant gillas
<Ezim> med många spel på väg till linux och fler linux os förinstallerad kommer öka kvalitén för linux generellt och framför allt drivrutiner
<HeMan> Haloj!
<kodein> HEJ KAJ
<maxjezy> Ezim: fast att leverera en dator med ubuntu är ungefär som att leverera en dator med WINDOWS ME
<larsemil> Ja! Jag har fått min raspberry pi idag!
<Ezim> maxjezy: haha jaså?
<kodein> larsemil: skoj
<larsemil> kodein: mmm
<larsemil> lite fail att jag glömt beställa minneskort så blir inte till att leka idag. men framöver. ;)
<kodein> sd-kort brukar man väl ha några som ligger och skräpar, iofs
<kodein> beställde du från rs eller farnell?
<Ezim> maxjezy: sedan tycker jag att ubuntu med unity har kommit en lång väg, även om jag ej är förtjust i sättet arbeta med unity.
<maxjezy> Ezim: jojo, jag är bara avundsjuk på indien.
<Ezim> maxjezy: haha. :P
<Ezim> maxjezy: hur går det med mint guy?
<maxjezy> lite less, kan inte lira feta games
<maxjezy> annars helt ok
<Ezim> maxjezy: förstår. dock börjar ju spel komma till linux. väl mer en tidsfråga. är själv ingen spelfantast.
<HeMan> hur får man igång chsh om man kör med LDAP och Kerberos?
<gecko> AB "Katastrof när Microsof presenterade ny platta" Vem är förvånad?
<kodein> HeMan: går det ens?
<larsemil> kodein: RS.
<HeMan> kodein: hade hoppats på det
<kodein> larsemil: ahau. de har mailat mig en hel hög med gånger utan att jag fått beställa från dem. farnell mailade mig en gång (la in intresseanmälan samma dag hos båda) och då var det med en länk till var jag kunde beställa :)
<kodein> HeMan: det verkar vara via pam isf?
<HeMan> kodein: jag provade lite varianter men fick det inte att lira
<kodein> asch då. det där är lite svart magi för mig. borde labba lite med det nån gång
<HeMan> funderar om sssd kanske löser det
<HeMan> delhage: sssd, kan den göra chsh på en LDAP + Kerberos?
<larsemil> kodein: fått den än då?
<antii> Öhh..
<antii> HeMan: är du en jäkel på ldap?
<bamsefar> Det är han nog.
<amelia> HeMan kan allt
<amelia> fast delhage kan mer..
<HeMan> antii: jäkel är nog fel uttryck
<antii> !
<kodein> larsemil: nä, men snart kanske jag får beställa från RS också
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Kan någon förklara var jag tänker fel?
<Haffe> for person in store.find(Person):
<Haffe>     for arg in args:
<Haffe>         print person.arg
<HeMan> Haffe: var får du args från?
<Haffe> Jag har en funktion som heter GetPersonProperties(*args)
<HeMan> Haffe: vad får du för fel då?
<Haffe> Persons has no such value arg
<larsemil> Haffe: och om du skriver ut hela objektet då? vad får du då?
<larsemil> blir det inte person[arg] då?
<kodein> person.call(arg)?
<cHarNe2> jo det där ser skummt ut
<cHarNe2> hur ser klassen person ut? har den ett .arg?
<Haffe> Nej.
<cHarNe2> då går det inte
<Haffe> Jag tar in en lista på värden som jag vill plocka ut med hjälp av *args.
<Haffe> I det här falet firstname, lastname, birthday
<larsemil> så då vill du ha person.firstname?
<larsemil> då tror jag man ska göra som kodein sa.
<cHarNe2> med <X>.arg menas en vasiabel eller metid som heter just arg
<Haffe> Jag vill ha person.firstname, person.lastname och person.birthday
<Haffe> Jahaj.
<Haffe> En specialregel.
<cHarNe2> var ett tag sedan jag pysslade med python :P, men om det finna .call(VAR) eller liknande som kodein beskriver ska det nog fungera att iterera över args
<Haffe> Aha.
<Haffe> Jag löste det.
<Haffe> getattr.
<kodein> jag svarade ju iofs utifrån vad jag skulle gjort i ruby, getattr verkar vara det som gäller enl. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3061/calling-a-function-from-a-string-with-the-functions-name-in-python
<cHarNe2> men om du bara ska ha ut tre saker (förutsatt att det alltid är samma och att de alltid finns) så kanske du bara borde köra: http://pastie.org/4114368
<cHarNe2> bättre läsbarhet
<Haffe> cHarNe2: Det är olika saker jag vill ha ut i olika fall.
<Haffe> Jag skriver en generell funktion för att plocka ut värden från databasen.
<cHarNe2> Haffe: ok, då ska ser det ok ut
<larsemil> if person.sex == "female": print person.brasize
<larsemil> Haffe: erkänn
<larsemil> du håller på att kartlägga hela världens kvinnor
<Haffe> larsemil: Är du bekant med gynemasektomi?
<larsemil> nej. inte google heller
<Haffe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gynecomastia
<larsemil> Haffe: haha okej. min kod var väl inte så bra då
<cHarNe2> sweet, alltid velat ha fins bröst. anabola, here we go!
<Haffe> cHarNe2: Annars fungerar nog Cyproterone och estradiol
<cHarNe2> kodein: på tal om ruby, kör du nått rails?
<larsemil> jag har lekt lite rails.
<madbear> on crack då?
<madbear> http://programmingzen.com/2008/04/01/announcing-ruby-on-crack/
<larsemil> madbear: rails on kodein då? blir nästa kanske.
<madbear> ruby on a plane
<madbear> eller ja plain kanske :)
<madbear> python on a plain vs ruby on rails
<cHarNe2> tycker att rails är så jävla bökigt att jobba med. har försökt några gånger
<kodein> cHarNe2: körde förut en del
<ibm> jag får ett meddelande varje gång jag starta datorn det står att dropbox inte är rätt installerat jag har försökt avinstallera den och installera om den flera gånger men det fortfarande samma problem vet någon här hur man kan fixa det här
<ibm> jag får ett meddelande varje gång jag startar datorn det står att dropbox inte är rätt installerat jag har försökt avinstallera den och installera om den flera gånger men det fortfarande samma problem vet någon här hur man kan fixa det här
<ibm> obs
<spacebug-> ibm: vad står det när du försöker starta dropbox?
<ibm> tryckte in fel
<ibm> den startar automatisk vi omstart av datorn det står att den inte är korrekt installerat
<ibm> spacebug hur kan man fixa detta
<spacebug-> om du går in i preferences
<spacebug-> vad står det då?
<spacebug-> har du ställt in dit konto mm?
<ibm> nej
<ibm> det går inte
<spacebug-> då är det nog det
<spacebug-> går inte?
<spacebug-> men det startade eller?
<ibm> vad var länken för att visa dig snapshot
<spacebug-> vet inte
<ibm> image nånting
<spacebug-> det ska bara va att följa typ denna. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ibm> nej för irc chatten
<ibm> jag har hittat sidan
<spacebug-> här fanns ju tom ett paket https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<ibm> spacebug här får du länken http://imgur.com/wT7If
<spacebug-> ta bort det du har
<spacebug-> rm -r .dropbox
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get purge dropbox nautilus-dropbox
<ibm> ok vänta
<spacebug-> ladda sen ned dropbox från https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx och välj rätt 32 eller 64-bit
<cHarNe2> <3 aur
<ibm> jag har försökt att ladda ner den därifrån men filen öppnas ändå i programcentralen
<spacebug-> ibm: det står längre ned på sidan hur du kan göra för att ladda ner i terminalen
<Nibble> Tju pojkar
<ibm> spacebug du menar detta cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86" | tar xzf - jag har redan försökt med det också
<kodein> Haffe: http://www.galago.se/blogg/ayn-rand kneppt
<kodein> visste inte att annie lööf var så jäkla tokig
<Haffe> kodein: Kommer de ihåg att berätta om våldtäktsscenen i Atlas Shrugged?
<kodein> Haffe: jag har inte läst igenom hela än
<Nibble> Det här är en våtdräkt
<kodein> det finns många som den, men det där är din?
<ibm> spacebug jag tror att denna gång har det funkat tack vare det du sa till mig att göra innan tusen tack
<kodein> Haffe: tydligen rekommenderar serietecknaren att man läser lotta på bråkmakargatan istället. jag känner mig böjd att hålla med
<ibm> vet någon något bra säkerhetskopierings program
<kodein> ja, TSM
<ibm> heter programmet tsm
<kodein> tivoli storage manager
<kodein> det är nog min favoritenterpriseprodukt. efter oracle rdbms
<ibm> finns den i pakethanteraren synaptic
<kodein> nej.
<ibm> ok var hittar man den
<Haffe> kodein: Jag undrar hur många av de borgerliga riksdagsmännen som faktiskt har läst Atlas Shrugged.
<Haffe> Det är en fruktansvärt seg bok.
<Haffe> ibm: Man köper det från IBM.
<kodein> Haffe: det var ju iaf tre som citerades tycka det var det bästa som kommit på papper sedan fish'n'chips i den där länken. men ja, undra kan man
<ibm> aha nej jag är ute efter ett gratis säkerhetskopierings program
<Haffe> bacula
<kodein> ställ den frågan då.
<Haffe> rasyn
<kodein> rdiff
<ibm> ett som kan säkerhetskopiera allt på min dator inklusive system filer och start filer
<kodein> <3
<Haffe> Det backar upp vad du säger till det att backa upp.
<ibm> vilken av ovan nämnda kan säkerhetskopiera allt och som är den bästa gratis
<Haffe> Ja.
<ibm> kan man t. ex. göra en image med de på usb eller cd
<Haffe> ibm: Har du RAID?
<Haffe> Då behöver du inte backup.
<Haffe> Det har en väldigt kompetent källa sagt.
<kodein> jag har också hört denna utsaga.
<ibm> nej ingen raid fast raid är i fall en hårdisk skulle kracha och man lägger ett nytt för att få datorn att funka igen det är väl ändå ingen backup
<ibm> eller hur
<kodein> det går inte att svara ja eller nej på den frågan eftersom det inte finns någon som kan fatta vad du ville ha sagt.
<ibm> att det inte är ett backup
<ibm> alltså raid
<Haffe> ibm: Jag raljerar över en människa som är så korkad att det bara är tragiskt.
<cHarNe2> har länge funderat på att bygga nån snygg lösning med freenas, men det verkar bli så dyrt
<Haffe> cHarNe2: http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=42 + AMD E-350 + 6*3TB disk.
<cHarNe2> Haffe: kör du freenas på det?
 * kodein kör en R2 som arbetsstation hemma
<einand> är väl billigare med freenas än med en "äkta" nas
<ibm> Haffe men om filer blir borttagna kan man väl inte återställa de alltså med raid
<kodein> korrekt.
<kodein> det kan nog bli nåt av dig, ändå
<Haffe> cHarNe2: Jag kör inte freenas alls.
<Haffe> ibm: Gratulerar.
<ibm> kodein då är det väl ingen backup
<kodein> KORREKT
<Haffe> DU har nu insett mer än vad en människa som gått 3 år på ett civilingenjörsprogram har gjort.
<kodein> DET KAN NOG BLI NÅT AV DIG, ÄNDÅ
<Haffe> Du har potential.
<ibm> kodein så det Haffe säger är inget att ha
<kodein> ibm: 16:41 < Haffe> ibm: Jag raljerar över en människa som är så korkad att det bara är tragiskt.
<Haffe> ibm: clonezilla eller rdiff
<kodein> nä, nu får det nog vara slutjobbat för idag.
<Haffe> SÃ¥pass.
<einand> beror på vad du kör för filsystem på ditt raid ;)
<ibm> men vilken är den bästa gratis backup som kan ta backup på allt alltså även system filer och start filer en image som kan återställa från t. ex. cd eller även usb
 * Ezim lär sig hur man knådar i ett nytt linux system.. spännande
<Ezim> har aldrig knådat utanför .deb trygga värld
<amelia> ibm: dd
<einand> nja, dd är väl inte bäst, finns just ghostwrite m.m. som inte kopierar utrymme som inte används
<einand> onödigt att lira backup på sektorer på disken som inte behövs
<ibm> amelia är dd ett program eller en förkortning på något annat
<amelia> ibm: ett program. men det du vill ha finns typ inte.
<einand> ibm: är ett kommando
<ibm> amelia varför inte
<amelia> ibm: för att det är inget backupsystem som på riktigt klarar av det där ordentligt.
<einand> precis varför inte?
<amelia> ibm: ta backup på filer du vill behålla och installera om maskinen om den havererar.
<einand> fungerar ju utmärkt i windows, så måste finnas något öppet alternativ
<Haffe> ibm: Clonezilla
<Haffe> diskdump
<ibm> einand visst för windows finns det alternativ
<einand> precis, så jag undrar varför det inte skulle finnas för linux
<ibm> Haffe vad är skillnaderna mellan dessa program
<Ezim> hmm buntu finns väl backup program förinstallerad
<Ezim> man kan ju bestämma vad man vill backup och var den ska hamna
<Ezim> ftp/ubuntuone osv
<einand> ibm: själv så kör jag bara ren spegling, enklaste lösningen är att jag kör en dd när systemet är nyinstallerat, sedan kör jag rsync på filerna varje timma
<ibm> einand dd är alltså bara för att ta en image och vad är rsync till då
<Haffe> ibm: dd dumpar det du ger den.
<Haffe> rsync kollar om saker ändras och laddar upp ändringarna.
<einand> ibm: rsync överför bara ändringar
<einand> igentligen borde man kunna dra en rsync av disken
<ibm> Haffe vad menar du med dumpar
<einand> ibm: dd gör en exakt "kopia" (dump) av hur hårdisken och partitioner m.m. ser ut
<cHarNe2> dd --infile <file> --outfil <file>
<ibm> aha ok
<einand> urk, helsingborg har dålig motagning i tunneln
<einand> http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<ibm> så rsync klarar inte av det
 * einand gillar att skånetrafikens jojo kort numera fungerar i hela halland med
<einand> ibm: nä, rsync överför bara själva filerna
<einand> 99% av alla tillfällen räcker det, eftersom en nyinstallation av systemet oftast går snabbare
<arand> Största skillnaden är väl att rsync agerar på filnivå medans dd tar #byte-chunks.
<ibm> einand finns det inget program som tar allt men kan återställa bara ändringarna
<einand> jag förstår inte convert biten i dd
<einand> ibm: bacula är väl mest kändt då, tror jag
<ibm> einand så bacula gör både och
<hexabit> remastersys är väl ok också? :) Om ibm tycker att dd är lite läbbig.
<ibm> einand den finns grafisk eller hur
<hexabit> Och sedan rsync på vanliga filer.
<einand> jag funderar på hur rsync reagerar om man kör det på diskens device rakt över
<arand> einand: Det är ju ett antal byte eller padding conversions verkar det som..
<ibm> einand den finns grafisk eller hur jag menar alltså bacula
<ibm> einand den finns grafisk eller hur
<ibm> einand så bacula gör både och
<einand> ibm: alltså, du måste göra en image kopia, först
<einand> annas kommer du ju slösa enormt både på bandbredd och hårdisk
<ibm> einand jag menar klarar den att bara återställa ändringarna
<ibm> einand den finns grafisk eller hur jag menar alltså bacula
<einand> alltså, du gör ju en baskopia, sedan så använder du tex bacula, så kan du återställa  bara ändringarna
<ibm> einand aha ok och den finns grafisk eller hur
<einand> ingen aning
<einand> använder inte sånt
<hexabit> einand: remastersys har väl ett gui har jag gör mig?
<einand> hexabit: ingen aning, använder inte det
<hexabit> einand: ok
<arand> För baskopia tror jag att det är ncurses som bäst, partimage, clonezille (änvänder partimage i botten?), samt fasarchiver.
<ibm> tusen tack för alla för hjälpen
<arand> *clonezilla *använder
<einand> fast, oftast tar det längre tid, att återställa ett system, än att nyinstallera det
 * arand föredrar fsarchiver
<ibm> jag måste kolla runt den vanligaste som finns och som är grafisk
<hexabit> Har för mig att man bara körde: "remastersys backup din_nya.iso" och sedan är det bara att bränna ut filen och installera den på en annan burk :)
 * einand är nöjd med rsync
<hexabit> einand: rsync är snudd på kärlek ;)
<einand> japp
<einand> fungerar utmärkt över 3g med
<einand> eller gjorde, när man inte hade trafik tak
<einand> märks at man är i skåne, här gäller inte arbetsmiljöskyddslagar ;)
<ibm> vänta nu när jag säger backup menar jag på hårddisk usb cd inte internet
<hexabit> Samma sak med IBM's aix burkar. Ingen slump att aix rimmar på sex ;)
<einand> ibm: samma sak, oavsätt vad du gör backup över
 * einand skulle bli kär om det kommer en molnbackup tjänst som stöder rsync
<einand> skall nog hyra en backupserver bara för det
<einand> varför har jag inte tänk på det innan, är ju inte svårare än att hyra en själv
<hexabit> einand: Det gör du rätt i. :)
<ibm> aha ok tusen tack för alla för hjälpen jag måste kolla runt lite vilka grafiska alternative det finns
<einand> hexabit: hyra in dig ;)
<hexabit> einand: Det vet du!
<einand> ibm: jag tycker nog att du skall förssöka att att inte vara så rädd för cli program, för sedan automatiserar du dom och glömmer bort dom så länge det fungerar
<ibm> vad är cli förnåt
<hexabit> Command Line Interface
<ibm> fast jag måste sen klara av att återställa
<hexabit> Jag och einand är lite clw dock.
<einand> oftast är det enklare att förstå cli program
<einand> clw?
<hexabit> Command Line Warriors ;)
<einand> aha ;)
<hexabit> hehehe
<ibm> ha ha ha ha
<hexabit> einand: Fan det lät ju ganska coolt ju
<ibm> ni är ju proffs
<einand> hexabit: måste koda java i kväll, säkert ditt fel
<hexabit> einand: Har för mig att det finns en sida som heter så också.
<hexabit> einand: hehehe
<hexabit> Ooops jag slutade kl 16. Tiden går fort när man har roligt. Måste hem
<hexabit> Ses snart :)
<einand> ok, ses
<kodein> jobbigt när man glömmer bort att gå hem, ja
<Ezim> Philip5: :) håller på kompilerar rpm... roligt
<Ezim> dock ganska annorlunda och i en del avseenden lättare
<Philip5> jag tycker det är rätt likt
<Ezim> Philip5: du behärskar ju säkert både väldigt bra
<Ezim> jag gör ju inte det
<Ezim> Philip5: :) precis skapat mitt första paket
<Ezim> snyft
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> ne nu ska man röra på sig
<Ezim> bye
<recharge> min dator verkar gå långsammare och långsammare.. hur defragmenterar jag den?
<kodein> <här är svaret>
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> ja här hade jag googlat runt och som jag misstänkte behövs det inte defragmenteras utan troligen är det andra saker som slöar ner systemet.. men när jag tänkte svara så..
<kodein> ja, jo, det var väl ungefär det svaret som gäller
<kodein> ext2 kunde man defragmentera, vill jag minnas, men det är ju ett tag sedan ext3 kom nu
<spacebug-> mm
<arand> Intressant att defragmentering har blivit såpass allmänt accepterat som mirakelmedicin, trots att det är väldigt sällan det egentliga problemet ens på windows..
<Haffe> Det var Carola, Jimmie och jag.
<kodein> defragmentering gör inget av egentlig vettighet med ntfs heller
<kodein> Haffe: ni skulle frälsa världen?
<Haffe> Vi tyckte det lät bra.
<hexabit> Im back :)
<Haffe> Men någonting gick snett.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ska köpra bra garfik kort
<Peyam> drygt 1000:- kan jag betala
<Peyam> spelar NFS och fifa o sånt
<Peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mig välja rätt
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409213/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-560-1024mb-oc#recensioner
<Peyam> ser den bra ut?
<Peyam> spassa den till alla moderkort?
<_Trullo> köp ett 690 :)
<Peyam> e den bra`?
<Peyam> vad heter den? jag kan inget om grafikkort
<Peyam> jag kan betala upp till 1600:-
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409445/evga-geforce-gtx-460-1-gb-sc-v2-0
<Peyam> ser den bra ut?
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409074/gigabyte-radeon-hd6850-1024mb-oc
<Peyam> va säger ni?
<HakanS> Peyam: Spelar du via wine?
<Peyam> den andra är bra?
<Peyam> Nej. jag kör windows på den här datorn
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409074/gigabyte-radeon-hd6850-1024mb-oc
<Peyam> den här ser bra ut eller?
<Peyam> hittar ingen 690
<HakanS> Peyam: Kanske lättare att få svar i någon annan kanal.
<Peyam> utlänksa kanaler fattar inte svensk valuta
<Peyam> har du förslag på ngn kanal?
<HakanS> Peyam: Nej.
<Peyam> _Trullo:  vad tycker du om den här : http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409074/gigabyte-radeon-hd6850-1024mb-oc
<_Trullo> kolla www.tomshardware.com
<_Trullo> men har du bara 1600 så köp ett för 1600
<_Trullo> ett 560 verkar ligga i samma nivå som ett hd6950
<Peyam> kan du bara hitta et sådan till mig?
<Peyam> vad tkte du om länken jag skickade
<_Trullo> det är ett 6850
<Peyam> det jag skickade?
<_Trullo> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409344/kfa2-geforce-gtx-560-1024mb
<_Trullo> e du seriös som gamer så köper du ett: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409533/asus-geforce-gtx-690-4096mb :)
<Peyam> _Trullo:  en jag skickade har bättre freknvens
<_Trullo> som sagt, kolla testerna på tomshardware.com
<Laban> Tjofaderittan
<swecarp> lambo
<Laban> Jag klickade igång connection sharing i 12.04 och den funkar ok, dock är konfigurationsmöjligheterna ungefär lika många (eller fäsom Win98.
<Laban> Sliter mitt hår för att hitta konfig någonstans men det går åt skogen. Någon som har koll på hur man konfar internetdelningen?
 * morten77 har ett svagt minne av connection sharing i win98. på den gamla goda modem-tiden.....
<K350> kan någon hilighta mig. Testar ett irssi tema
<morten77> två pers som tankar mp3-filer via samma 33kbit modem går undan :-)
<Philip5> K350: pong
<K350> Philip5: Hm, det blev ju gult
 * K350 tillbaka till temaredigeringen
<swecarp> kena Philip5  kollar inte du på fotbollen
<morten77> rund?
<Philip5> swecarp: jodå. gör inte du? :)
<swecarp> nänä Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: din niding
<K350> test
<K350> mer test
 * K350 nöjd
<phnom> Morrn
<morten77> godmorgon godmorgon phnom
<Diffen> :)
<_Trullo> nån som brukar beställa dataprylar ifrån tyskland?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Köpte denna
<Peyam> PowerColor Radeon HD6870 1024MB
<Peyam> fått 5 stjänor
<Peyam> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409065/powercolor-radeon-hd6870-1024mb
<Peyam> det finns väl intel 64 bit också
<Peyam> vf e ubuntu gjort bara för AMD 64?
<phnom> Det är samma sak, råkar bara heta amd64
<phnom> Eftersom AMD var först.
<Nafallo> phnom: fel, Intel var fore AMD :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: med Itanium
<Nafallo> phnom: dock var IA64 inte 32-bit kompatibla :-)
<phnom> Nafallo: Men inte med att bygga vidare på x86 väl?
<HeMan> Nafallo: inte med amd64-arkitekturen
<Nafallo> HeMan: IA64 != x86_64
<HeMan> ska man vara petig så fanns det flera 64-bitars före Itanium
<phnom> Ja
<Nafallo> HeMan: inte som byggde pa i386-arkitekturen val? :-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: det gjorde inte IA64 heller
<Nafallo> HeMan: inte? da har jag farstat fel :-)
<HeMan> det var AMD som utvecklade 64-bitars extension till x86
<Nafallo> ja, jag haller med om det.
<Nafallo> daremot trodde jag Intel utgick fran x86 nar de gjorde ia64
<Nafallo> men inte brydde sig om bakatkompabilitet
<einand> bakåt kompbailitet är ibland något som även håller utveckling bakåt
<HeMan> IA-64 har för övrigt 128 st generiska register!
<einand> någon som har erfarenhet av e-ink läsplattor?
<phnom> Jag har tafsat på ett par.
<HeMan> jag har en surfplatta med pixel-qi-skärm
<HeMan> inte riktigt e-ink, men riktigt trevlig att läsa på
<HeMan> betydligt bättre än alla "vanliga" datorskärmar jag testat
<HeMan> skulle vilja ha en med Qualcomm's Mirasol
<einand> funderar på att skaffa kindles billigaste grunka, bara för att läsa pdf filer. Men så slog tanken mig att det kanske finns trevligare "öppna" alternativ
<HeMan> einand: kolla om du hittar Kyobos platta med Mirasol-skärm
<einand> nja, problemet är att jag tycker kindle verkar väldigt prisvärd med sina 700kr
<HeMan> einand: jag kan tänka mig att köpa av dig den om du inte blir nöjd med den
<HeMan> jo 700 kr är svårslaget
<einand> enda jag vill ha är typ en lista med böcker, nästan så det räcker att den klarar av bara en pdf åt gången
<einand> och har typ två knappar, fram och bakåt
<einand> HeMan: såg varför den var så otrolig billig nu, tydligen visar den reklam när den idlar
<HeMan> ok
<einand> HeMan: frågan är om det är värt det, eller om man blir irriterad
<einand> om det bara är när den idlar går det väl ann, men om nått händer när man läser eller byter sida blir jag sur
<realubot> einand: Jag har en iRiver Story HD (utan wifi).
<einand> realubot: tja, tangentbordet verkar i vägen
<realubot> einand: Den är helt ok för att läsa ePub-cöker på men pdf-filer visas inte alltid så bra. Jag tänker då främst på tabeller som finns i pdf:er.
<realubot> Omständigt att zooma i pdf:er också. Enklare i ePub där man bara ändrar teckenstorleken.
<realubot> einand: Jo, tangentbordet tar upp lite plats och skärmen är lite för liten. Dock var skärmens storlek standard då.
<realubot> Dessutom är tangentbordets knappar inte mycket att hänga i granen.
<realubot> Dock har jag inget att klaga på när det gäller kvalitén på texten (eller skärmen). Tiden det tar att byta sida upplevs inte heller som ett problem om man läser sida efter sida. Det kanske är en annan sak om man ska blädda 50 sidor i ett sträck.
<einand> denna är dock för dyr, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GYWHSQ/ref=famstripe_kkdx
<einand> köpre jag isf en surfplatta
<realubot> Ja, det är för mycket pengar. Då får man har ett väldigt stort behov (eller stor plånbok).
<realubot> i Sverige kostar iRiver Story HD 1300-1500 kr eller något. Det är ett mer rimligt pris för en läsplatta.
<einand> köper nog en Microsoft Surface sedan
<joel135> hej alla ubuntuare! jag tänkte modda ett par gamla laptophögtalare till mobilen. jag har tänkt ha batteri som strömkälla, men vilken batterityp? får max vara 2x4x5 cm stort, gärna nåt man kan ladda
<einand> joel135: litium-jon så klart
<joel135> vad tycks om ett gammalt mobilbatteri? det lär väl inte ta skada av sådan användning?
<maxjezzery> någon som testat xubi?
<maxjezy> fotboll?
<Philip5> heja sverige
<HakanS> Man kan väl inte spela fotboll nu! Det är ju för mörkt ute.
<gecko> Heja Sverige behöver inte betyda fotboll. Bara att man hedrar sitt fosterland
<maxjezy> man kan inte heja på sverige annars då?
<maxjezy> utan att ha fosterlandskänslor?
<maxjezy> jag hejjar på sverige för att sverige är mobbat och behöver en kompis
<Ezim> vilken klasspelare zlatan är. synd att landslaget är så dåligt i övrigt.
<maxjezy> ja, synd att brolin inte spelar längre, hade varit ett starkt mittfält
<jolaren> Verkar som en hel del här inte skriver i utf8
<jolaren> måste lägga till*
<jolaren> blir tokig
<Ezim> maxjezy: ja, brolin hade behövts, även om han var mer en "10".
<Ezim> jolaren: hmm gäller det mig?
<morten77> jolaren: ja jag önskar min ircklient visade åäö snyggt och fint oavsett vad de andra använt
<realubot> Sverige - Frankrike 2-0. Hade Frankrike något att spela för?
<morten77> vilken sport?
<Ezim> realubot: ja, komma 1 i gruppen och slippa spanien.
<Ezim> frankrike är också det landslag jag haft närmast hjärtat sedan 98
<realubot> Ezim: Ok, då var det ingen läggmatch av Frankrike då.
<realubot> morten77: Fussball.
<realubot> morten77: Sporten är väldigt enkel. 22 man uppdelat på två olika lag springer omkring på en gräsmatta och jagar en boll. Ibland knuffas man, ibland kramas man. Målet är att få bollen att passera en linje som finns på resp. kortsida.
<morten77> aha!
<morten77> ja det låter ju som en rolig lek. fast man måste förstås skaka fram 21 kompisar. fast det kanske går bra med färre oxå?
<realubot> morten77: Allt utspelar sig på ca. 1,5 h och det lag som har sparkat bollen flest gånger över resp. linje sträcker armarna i luften för att fira segern när tiden är ute. Det förlorande lagets spelare drar ofta in hakan mot bröstkorgen och ser lite ledsna ut. Jorunalister formulerar överdrivna rubriker om hur bra resp. dåligt laget är helt beroende på o laget vann eller förlorade leken.
<realubot> *om
<morten77> hehehe
<Ezim> realubot: inte riktig läggmatch av frankrike då inget lag vill möte spanien. frankrikes egna spel kom aldrig igång. men men. glad för landslaget (sverige) och framförallt ibracadabras prestation.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag blev lite förvånad över att vi slog Frankrike bara. Det var därför jag undrade om Frankrike hade något att spela för.
<Ezim> realubot: england hade bara tur mot ukraina. dom förtjäna inte seger eller poäng. dock var ukraina otrolig ineffektiva.
<morten77> jag tycker dock att totalt bara två lyckade bollöverlinjenpasseringar på en och en halv timme känns lite lite... man kan inte ändra sporten så det blir lättare att göra lite fler?
<realubot> Ezim: England är överskattade i landslagsfotboll. Det är bara att titta på deras resultat genom tiderna.
<Ezim> realubot: jepp. stämmer bra.
<realubot> Det är inte många EM/VM-guld som den nationen har plockat genom åren.
<realubot> Om man jämför med t.ex. Tyskland, Italien.
<realubot> Frågan är om inte länder som Polen och Ungern t.o.m. har ett bättre facit.
<Ezim> realubot: jepp. framförallt ungern som hade puskas
<Ezim> realubot: :) du verkar ju kunna fotboll.
<realubot> Ezim: Varför använder dom inte målkamror i fotboll där alla mål är ännu viktigare än i hockey? Ukraina hade ju fått ett mål om dom hade använt målkameror.
<realubot> Ezim: Nej. Jag har dålig koll på fotboll men lite har jag väl snappat upp under årens lopp.
<Ezim> realubot: instämmer. fattar inte tanken med domare var på var sin ända bakom målen, när även dom sover.
<realubot> Ezim: Nej. Det är ju en baggis att ha målkameror och det behöver ju inte störa spelet för fem öre heller.
<Ezim> realubot: instämmer.
<realubot> Ezim: Då bestämmer vi det då. Målkameror i VM 2014.
<Ezim> realubot: :).
<Ezim> realubot: jag gjorde idag mitt första rpm paket :P... som kanske kommer med mageia repot
<realubot> Ezim: Se där. Starkt jobbat!
<Ezim> realubot: var ej så avancerad sak, det var winff som de ej hade i sitt repo.
<realubot> Ezim: Många bäckar små ...
<realubot> blir till en stor å.
<Ezim> kanske så :)
<realubot> morten77: Faktum är att man har ändrat spelet lite för att få fler bollöverföringar över kortsidornas linjer. Man har bl.a. gjort bollen mindre vilket leder till att spelarna som står och vaktar resp. linje har fått svårare att fånga bollen.
<realubot> morten77: Det hela kompliceras ytterligare av att det är totalförbjudet att använda någon form av redskap för att fånga bollen, typ en hov.
<realubot> Eller håv för den delen.
<realubot> morten77: Men jag håller med dig. Två bollöverföringar på 1,5 h är lite snålt.
<Ezim> hmm realubot intresant så har paketen jag byggde bugg. behöver nog patchas.
<realubot> Särskilt om domarna missar vissa bollöverföringar då och då.
<morten77> ballt
<realubot> Ezim: Aj då. Bygge rdu paket av buggig kod?
<Ezim> realubot: nja, buggen är lite mer uppströms, men hittade en patch som ubuntu använder. ska se hur jag ska få den lira med mageia.
<morten77> fotboll med hov skulle vara kul att uppleva faktiskt :-)
<morten77> *håv
<morten77> annars blir det hästsport kanske. på Hovet.
<realubot> morten77: Ja. ;)
<Ezim> morten77: :) du är verkligen inte intresserad av fotboll.
<morten77> jätte
<morten77> jag tror jag håller mig till den ädla sporten "kast med liten dator" (förslagsvis med ibm ps/2 modell 60 eller 80)
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-20
<ibm> K350
<ibm> K350 jag är tillbaka är du vaken kommer du åt datorn nu eller
<hexabit> Godmorgon!! :)
<Haffe> Morgon.
<ibm> K350
<ibm> K350 jag är tillbaka är du vaken kommer du åt datorn nu eller
<Barre> morrn morrn..
<Barre> behöver dela en ca 5GB fil med en kollega, vet någon en bra tjänst eller kan "låna" ut 5GB utrymme och lite bandbredd under ett par dagar? (det är en upload och en download vi pratar om)
<Haffe> Vad är det för fil?
<Barre> en ISO image
<Barre> Laptop simulation tool for Hitachi command suite 7.2.1 närmare bestämt
<Haffe> Jag kan kolla med en bekant.
<Haffe> Ifall du bara behöver ladda upp filen och ge din kollega en nedladdningslänk.
<Barre> det är precis det jag behöver (och det vore ju en bonus om jag kunde kolla med md5 att upload gick bra också, men absolut inte nödvändigt)
<Haffe> Jag ska prata med en kompis.
<Barre> Haffe: det kanske skiter sig ialla fall... ser precis att jag (på vår extremt välskötta IT-infrastruktur med obegränsade resurser) att jag har ca: 44KB bandbredd till internet.. *suck*
<Barre> kanske måste vänta tills jag kommer hem ialla fall......
<Haffe> Barre: Ska jag höra med min kompis ändå?
<ibm> K350
<ibm> K350 jag är tillbaka är du vaken kommer du åt datorn nu eller
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> Haffe: hoppa över det, grymt snällt av dig att försöka hjälpa till dock!
<ibm> K350
<ibm> K350 jag är tillbaka är du vaken kommer du åt datorn nu eller
<ibm> K350
<ibm> K350 jag är tillbaka är du vaken kommer du åt datorn nu eller
<Markk> Spam ftw?
<Markk> ibm: Varför spammar du samma sak tre gånger oM?
<Markk> K350 är inte ens inne här, så du kommer inte att få ett svar ens, så du bör vänta på honom i stället och sluta spamma.
<kodein> Markk: så att folk verkligen ska se det. ju oftare man säger något, desto troligare är det att den som inte är vid datorn kommer att få meddelandet via telepati
<kodein> Markk: så att folk verkligen ska se det. ju oftare man säger något, desto troligare är det att den som inte är vid datorn kommer att få meddelandet via telepati
<kodein> Markk: så att folk verkligen ska se det. ju oftare man säger något, desto troligare är det att den som inte är vid datorn kommer att få meddelandet via telepati
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Precis
<christoffer> Kom igen nu ...man behöver inte vara spydig för att budskapet ska gå fram.
<Markk> Snarare att man blir kick:ad och ev. ban:ad för att man inte följer reglerna.
<christoffer> men jag håller med om att det är irriterande
<Markk> Det är jag inte.
<kodein> Det är jag!
<Markk> Men det är svårt att framföra saker via IRC.
<Markk> För sättet man säger det på framgår inte lika klart.
<christoffer> mjo precis
<christoffer> Någon som har tänkt delta i Ubuntu App showdown?
<Markk> Som det jag skrev till dig nu, det kan uppfattas som väldigt surt och/eller irriterat, men när det egentligen inte var det.
<christoffer> Nej, jag syftade på kodein och ett erkännande kom =)
<kodein> väd?
<christoffer> Något annat skoj för er?
<Markk> Ah :)
<Markk> Näe
<Markk> Jobbar
<Markk> Och kollar AMS
<christoffer> AMS?
<kodein> albert m szmidt
<kodein> känt internettroll
<Markk> Arbetsförmedlingen.
<Markk> AF egentligen.
<christoffer> ok
<Markk> Men AMS sitter i för hårt.
<Markk> Arbetsmarknadsstyrelsen.
<kodein> christoffer: det spelar hur som helst ingen roll vad man säger. han/hon lyssnar inte.
<Markk> ibm?
<christoffer> aha ok
<kodein> christoffer: berätta vad ubuntu app shutdown är nu då
<Markk> christoffer: ibm är, vad jag har uppfattat det som, en av dom halvdryga trollen här inne. :P
<Markk> Såsom gecko/itmannen är imo.
<Markk> Och som realubot iaf har varit.
<christoffer> showdown =) ...en tre veckors tävling
<Markk> Men han har bättrat på sig. :)
<christoffer> där man ska utveckla något till Ubuntu
<christoffer> och publicera i Ubuntu Software Center
<christoffer> man kan vinna en bärbar dator och telefoner
<christoffer> startade i måndags
<nighter> Bara börja koda då.
<christoffer> mjo
<christoffer> funderade på en Ubuntu-se Lense/scope
<nighter> synd att man har ett jobb bara så man inte hinner koda privat.
<christoffer> direkt i Unity
<christoffer> så om man trycker typ "super+u" så kommer man direkt till rätt "lins"
<christoffer> för att få en feed med forumposter, nyheter, twitter meddelanden osv
<christoffer> om Ubuntu-se
<christoffer> rätt upp och ner i operativsystemet
<christoffer> utan att behöva starta webbläsaren
<nighter> ok.
<gecko> Markk< Hm
<Haffe> Contents under preassure.
<ibm> K350
<ibm> K350 jag är tillbaka är du vaken kommer du åt datorn nu eller
<ibm> K350
<Markk> ibm: Men lägg ner, han är inte här inne.
<Markk> ibm: Ser du någon någonstans eller?
<ibm> Markk hur vet du det
<Markk> ibm: Skriv /nick
<Markk> Nej
<Markk> /names
<ibm> Markk hur ser man om han är online nu
<Markk> ibm: Man ser sådant, och man tabbar vanligtvis fram nick, och går inte det så är dom inte inne.
<Markk> Lär dig IRC innan du spammar sönder kanaler.
<Markk> Och om han var inne måste du inte hilighta honom tre gånger i rad, han ser ändå inte det mer, det är bara ren spam.
<ibm> Markk om jag skriver nåt åt honom kan han se det senare eller
<Markk> Nej.
<Markk> Varför skulle han göra det?
<Markk> Hade han haft ett shell eller en bnc/bouncer så hade han kunnat det, men då hade du sett hans nick i nicklisten.
<antii> Markk: Oi!
<Markk> oi
<ibm> Markk om han t. ex. var online nu men inte vid datorn skulle han då kunna leta fram det senare eller
<Markk> ja
<ibm> aha ok
<ibm> kan man göra så att jag får ett meddelande när han kommer igen online
<Markk> Ja, men jag tvekar starkt på att det är något du kommer att kunna genomföra.
<Markk> Vilken klient använder du till att börja med?
<ibm> xchat
<ibm> är det svårt att göra
<Markk> xchat har jag aldrig använt.
<Markk> Så jag vet inte hur konfigurerbart de tär.
<Markk> Men du har väl en nicklist i Xchat?
<ibm> aha ok
<Markk> Där ser du vilka som finns i kanalen.
<ibm> ja jag har så att jag kan se flera kanaler alltså samtidigt
<Markk> Okej
<Markk> Jag växlar mellan kanerl.
<Markk> kanaler*
<Markk> Hade varit drygt att se 34 kanaler samtidigt.
<ibm> oj så många har jag inte
<ibm> vilka är alla dessa
<Markk> Jag försöker förstå mig på ett Python-script.
<Markk> Går inte speciellt bra, det är ett script till Wikipedia, och scriptet triggas av .wp, sedan ska man få in language och data på detta.
<Markk> Men jag vet inte hur eller i vilken ordning det ska vara.
<Markk> Jag tror att det ska vara ".wp en Sweden", men den returnar att den inte kan hitta någon artikel.
<Markk> http://pastebin.com/fHCd8pMF
<Markk> Där är scriptet.
<Markk> Någon idé? :)
<realubot> Markk: Frågat i #python?
<jolaren> Någon som testat sig på ZoneMinder? =)
<jolaren> Verkar vara ett roligt projekt för ett gäng gamla webcams
<jolaren> Ni meckar alldeles för lite tycker jag
<jolaren> =)
<christoffer> ZoneMinder vad är det?
<jolaren> System för webcam-övervakning ink. motion-detection och så
<jolaren> Verkar som man egentligen kan ta nästan vilka kameror som helst (har en del så funderade på det)
<jolaren> =)
<realubot> jolaren: Ta en titt på Motion.
<realubot> christoffer: "ZoneMinder is a free, open source CCTV software application developed for Linux. It is released under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL)."
<realubot> christoffer: http://www.zoneminder.com/
<christoffer> coolt
<jolaren> Motion verkar behövas moddas för att fungera med webcam-server
<realubot> jolaren: Hur då moddas? Det finns en konfigurationsfil, är det den du menar?
<realubot> jolaren: http://www.junauza.com/2009/07/turn-ordinary-webcam-into-security-spy.html
<jolaren> Nja, men jag ska titta. Läste den här forumposten nyss, därför jag sa något.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552275
<jolaren> Okej, det verkar ju vara ett likvärdigt alternativ realubot !
<jolaren> Har du testat ZoneMinder?
<jolaren> _/ ´Motion?
<delhage> Barre: ping
<hexabit> Nyp mig. Jag får betalt för att pilla med UNIX!!!
<christoffer> =)
<hexabit> Måste drömma ;)
<Barre> delhage: pong
<delhage> Barre: fick en fråga i #rhel: "do you know of anyone in stockholm who does managed storage, where they put like a 10g/bonds into your place of work with garunteed bandwidth SLAs etc. and  manage it for you ?
<hexabit> Det bara slog mig nu. Borde heta hobba istället för jobba. Jobbet == Hobby
<delhage> Barre: vet du nåt om sånt?
<delhage> Barre: "presented over NFS or whatever.."
<Barre> delhage: inte på rak arm, låt mig kolla och återkomma
<delhage> Barre: ok, tack
<hexabit> Löpsidan på Allers: "Hexabit lever livet. Jobbar med sin hobby"
<Barre> delhage: hur många TB/PB pratar vi om?
<delhage> Barre: ingen aning
<realubot> jolaren: Nej, jag har inte testat ZoneMinder. Återkom gärna med input när du har testat det.
<Barre> delhage: ok, skitsamma
<delhage> Barre: försökte googla men hittar inget, tänkte "storage == Barre" ;)
<jolaren> realubot: will do, har läst lite.. kan vara så att motion är mer anpassat för mig (mer lightweight, mindre funktioner) men jag ska testa och återkomma
<Barre> delhage: jag har en möjligt leverantör, håller på att försöka få tag i dem för att höra vilka möjligheter de har att leverera 10Gb access bara
<delhage> Barre: kan jag be personen i fråga att kontakta dig här på freenode?
<delhage> MartinCo: Barre eller om du vågar dig in i #rhel? ;)
<christoffer> Någon som följer fotboll? ...jag såg inte matcherna igår men det där tveksamma målet från Ukraina mot England verkar ju inte finnas att se någonstans
<christoffer> känns ju nästan som att UEFA mörkar domartabben
<delhage> christoffer: det var inte tveksamt, det var tveklöst mål
<christoffer> ja, det jag anar...vill ju se det...
<delhage> frågan är vad fan dom där målområdesdomarna gör där öht
<delhage> dom kan ju fan resa hem
<christoffer> aja nu blir det lunch innan det där dags att äta lunch och handla mat
<delhage> christoffer: http://www.svtplay.se/video/144641/em-magasinet-19-6
<delhage> christoffer: vid 09:14 ungerfär
<delhage> -r
<christoffer> men galet
<christoffer> han står ju och tittar mot stolpen
<christoffer> måste ju ha sett att bollen var på höger sida om stolpen
<christoffer> hela bollen
<delhage> jepp
<kodein> bollen är ound, allt kan hända
<realubot> jolaren: Framförallt är väl ZoneMinder grafiskt?
<Ezim> :) gött nu har man löst winff buggen
<realubot> Ezim: Det var på tiden. ;)
<Barre> delhage: njea, jag har svårt att hitta någon som kan levera detta med 10Gb....
<delhage> Barre: ok
<delhage> Barre: tack för att du kollade
<Barre> delhage: np
<Ezim> realubot: jag fick köra senaste source coden och bygga på nytt.
<einand> jag har åkt över 120Km med tåg denna veckan, skåne-göteborg-skåne-göteborg-skåne-göteborg
<einand> och det är inte slut på det hela, för i morgon blir det ner till skåne igen
<Dynamit> Hej, hur är läget?
<Markk> Det är spängt.
<Markk> sprängt*
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> Jag har modifierat min Linksys wrt54gl med sd-kort modifieringen nu ska jag bara få inställningarna att funka så man kan använda den
<Dynamit> ;;)
<Dynamit> Jag gjort som det står i http://www.isnull.com.ar/2009/12/wrt54gl-v11-sd-card-mod-with-openwrt.html men drivrutinerna som finns på hemsidan funkar inte med Backfire 1.03.1-rc6
<Dynamit> Undertecknad försöker verkligen lösa det jag har gipo drivrutinerna för sd-kort modifieringen etc. för backfire 1.03.1-rc6 men jag vet inte hur jag ska ställa in inställningarna jag har försökt med de gipo punkter jag får för mig är de rätta men det visar sig inte vara så
<Dynamit> gpio inte gipo
<Dynamit> rätt ska vara rätt
<morten77> einand: jag hoppas du har årskort/månadskort då eller nått då med så mycket åkande :-)
<einand> morten77: köpte sådant där sommartkort 1200kr för två månader
<morten77> nice
<Dynamit> Någon här som kan komma på hur inställningarna ska se ut så det funkar
<Dynamit> Jag har försökt med olika som jag kan komma på genom olika eftersökningar men det var helt klart inte rätt
<einand> morten77: så fick flytta lite, nackdelen med månadskort, är att man inte kan boka sittplatsen
<morten77> när jag åker tåg så är det sällsynt att jag vill sitta just där eventuell platsbiljett är iaf :-)
<ibm> vet någon när K350 brukar vara här alltså online
<morten77> ibm: tjae.. han var här igår (20.51.07) och testade ett irssi tema iaf....
<ibm> aha
<ibm> ok
<Barre> larsemil:  moving gif ftw! varje gång jat är inne på twitter får jag spunk p.g.a. din avatar :P
<realubot> einand: Varför tar du inte flyget?
<morten77> einand kanske är lite miljövänlig?
<morten77> Barre: trodde animerade giffar hade dött ut nu hehe. vill minnas att min webläsare hade en kryssruta för att stänga av dem förut
<einand> går snabbare med tåg
<maxjezy> jag tänkte börja en insamling av pengar för fågelholksbyggen, om någon är intresserad av att bidra till stackars fåglars säkerhet och livskvalitet så skriv ett PM
<Barre> morten77: stämmer säkert
<ibm> K350 tjäna läget
<ibm> K350 kommer du åt min dator nu
<ibm> jag menar alltså tjena
<ibm> skrev fel
<Ezim> :) realubot nu är andra paketen redo att gå upp
<HakanS> ibm: Nej. Det går inte att komma åt din dator.
<ibm> HakanS vad ska jag göra för att få det att funka
<HakanS> ibm: Det beror ju på vad felet är.
<realubot> ibm: Varför skulle K350 komma åt din dator? Det låter ju inte bra om han hade haft åtkomst till din dator? :S
<ibm> HakanS ok det kan nog han veta han gjorde fixade grejer med den
<realubot> ibm: Du ger dig inte. :)
<realubot> ibm: Du bara SKA få remote access till din hemmadator.
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ha beröm för din uthållighet.
<ibm> realubot jag hade problem med många program som t. ex. apache php det grejade fixade han men jag har fortfarande med mysql och med dropbox
<realubot> ibm: Du har alltså övergett tanken på att ansluta remote till din hemdator från vilken dator som helst?
<ibm> realubot nej det det han håller på och fixar
<HakanS> ibm: Jag rådde dig att läsa på själv. Då hade du inte varit beroende till en enda person nu.
<ibm> ja men det var för många saker bara på engelska
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-firmware-released-for-smartq-t20-tablet
<realubot> ibm: Du kanske skulle försöka lära dig mer engelska? Mycket information om Linux på Internet är på just engelska.
<ibm> och det är nackdelen
<HakanS> ibm: Nej. Den dokumentation jag tipsade dig om är på svenska.
<ibm> men inte allt jag kommer inte ihåg exact vilken del du tipsade om men totalt sett så var det på engelska och lite svenska
<realubot> ibm: Det är mödan värt att försöka läsa så mycket engleska som möjligt i skolan. Tiden du spenderar på att lära dig engleska nu kommer du garanterat tjäna igen i fortsättninge. Inte bara när det gäller Linux utan hela livet.
<realubot> Glöm inte Google Translate. Det är ett bättre alt. än inget.
<HakanS> realubot: Han/hon (ibm) är över 20 år.
<realubot> HakanS: Jo, men han/hon har missat många år engelskaundervisning i skolan eftersom han har bott i Frankrike.
<ibm> men man måste ju fatta vad man läser och google översätter många grejer fel
<realubot> ibm: Hur har du tänkt att läsa det i fortsättningen då?
<realubot> ibm: Jag menar. Du kommer ju även i fortsättningen att ha problem med engelskan och det lär dröja innan all dokumentation finns på svenska.
<HakanS> ibm: Vad gick du för skola i frankrike?
<K350> realubot: Lustigt hur många hel/halv och försvenskade engelska glosor ibm anväder sig av ändå
<realubot> Dessutom går det att lära sig engleska på många sätt. Lär dig gramatik på en kvällskurs hos ett studieförbund och läs engelska böcker, titta på film med engelsk textning o.s.v. Jag vet en person som är jätteduktig på engelska trots att han aldrig varit duktig på engelska i skolan.
<realubot> K350: Vad menar du?
<HakanS> Troll?
<ibm> gick upp till 4 an i frankrike men fick inte läsa engelska i sverige jag var tvungen att lära mig svenska och sen kunde de andra redan engelska så jag fick inte lära mig det innan andra terminen i åttan
<realubot> ibm: Det går att reparera i efterhand men det kräver ju en ansträngning förstås.
<realubot> Du kommer hur som helst att ha stor nytta av att kunna engelska i livet. Inte bara när det gäller linuxguider.
<realubot> ibm: Dålig skola. Dom borde inte ha dragit in på engelskaundervisningen för att ge dig svenskaunervisning. Dom borde ha gett dig mer av engelska OCH svenska och dragit ner på något annat. Typ hemkunskap, slöjd, historia eller något.
<realubot> Oansvarigt av skolan att inte se till att eleven går ut med tillräckligt goda engleskakunskaper. :(
<K350> realubot: han/hon anävder en del engelska glosor av ren vana vad det tycks "exact" t.ex eller "default"
<realubot> K350: Jaha. :S
<K350> realubot: Det beror mycket på privatiseringen av skolan
<ibm> såna är internationella ord och kommer från latin och franskan kommer därifrån
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte vad det beror på men man blir nästan lite förbannad på skolan för är det något en skola ska se till att eleven får med sig så är det just engleska/svenska-kunskaper. Det är ju dom två viktigaste ämnena man läser i skolan.
<Ezim> realubot: nja, nu tar du väl i.
<realubot> Ezim: Gör jag?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tycker att engelska (svenska) är något av det vettigaste som man lär sig i skolan faktiskt.
<Ezim> realubot: jepp. jag tycker det finns viktigare saker fokusera på tex varför svenska elever rent generellt suger i matematik och "no" ämnen.
<HakanS> realubot: Samt interpunktion. ;)
<realubot> Ezim: Du klarar dig utan minsta kunskap i NO. Du klarar dig utmärkt med enbart högstadiematematik i bagaget. Men det kommer garanterat ställa till problem om man har dåliga engelskakunskaper.
<realubot> HakanS: Interpunktion?
<realubot> Vad är det?
<HakanS> ibm: Om du nu har så svårt för engelska, varför läser du inte den svenska dokumentationen då?
<realubot> Jaha, skiljetecken.
<Ezim> realubot: nja, du klarar ingen vettig utbildning utan matematik och "no" om man inte gillar flum-området humaniora osv. :P
<ibm> allt finns ju inte på svenska
<realubot> Ezim: Det är många som flummar. :)
<realubot> Flummar sig genom livet. Flumliv utan matematik och NO.
<HakanS> realubot: Att sätta skiljetecken mella meningar. Punkter, kommatecken etc. Att avsluta frågor med ett frågetecken.
<realubot> HakanS: Ja ja.
<realubot> Men, men, läget är som det är.
<defektz> säkert.
<defektz> :)
<defektz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/hde/
<K350> realubot: Instämmer. Därför tänker jag rösta bort JAn Björklund från hans taburett  nästa val.
<HakanS> ibm: Nej, allt finns inte på svenska. Men du verkar inte ha viljan att läsa det som finns på svenska, och som du får tips om att läsa.
<realubot> ibm: Jag har också postat länkat ill dokumentation/guider på svenska till dig men du verkar inte riktigt intresserad av att läsa sig till kunskapen oavsett om informationen är på eng. eller sv. :S
<realubot> *till
<realubot> ibm: Du tjänar garanterat på att lägga ner lite tid på att läsa informationen som är på svenska.
<realubot> Nä, nu får jag sluta klaga på ibm ...
<ibm> fast jag fattar inte allt som står där
<maxjeasy> einand: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/33527
<realubot> HakanS och K350: Gör er plikt som Ubuntu-support. Fixa ibms problem!
<maxjeasy> äre du som tagit den bilden?
<Ezim> idag har man varit effektiv, knådat 3-4 paket. ej fel :P.
<maxjeasy> 3-4 paket kebabkött?
<Ezim> maxjeasy: exakt :P.
<maxjeasy> Ezim: ska du sälja det på torget i helgen?
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Ezim: Jag trodde du byggde paket till Linux men det är alltså kebab du sysslar med?
<maxjeasy> han är ju kurd
<maxjeasy> kebabens härskare
<maxjeasy> näst efter gotland
<HakanS> realubot: Jag har viktigare saker för mig.
<realubot> Nu blir jag lite offtopic här men vad är det som är så fint med den här tavlan: http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/konst-form/miro-malning-slog-rekord
<realubot> Hur kan tavlan värderas till så mycket och hur kan tavlan vara ett av konstnärens viktigaste verk?
<realubot> Universellt tilltal? Vad betyder det?
<ibm> tavlan har ett franskt namn som betyder den blåa stjärnan
<ibm> som sagt vad är så märkvärdig med den
<realubot> Ja du, säg det. Det måste man nog ha läst en flumutbildning i humaniora för att förstå.
<ibm> annars var nånstans har han kebaben i skärholmen
<ibm> fast hans namn är det typisk kurdisk namn
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<swecarp> Ezim:  kena brushan
<ibm> kan ni kolla nu om ni kommer åt min hemsida
<ibm> alltså via ip adressen
<K350> Hur länge vågar jag ha CPU snurrande på 98% utan att datorn havererar tro?
<realubot> K350: Hur länge som helst, tror jag.
<realubot> K350: Varför skulle det haverera? Prollen slits väl långsamt när det arbetar? Det är kanske värre oom hårddisken jobbar också?
<realubot> Ezim: "”Efter gårdagens match är mållinjetekniken inte bara ett alternativ utan en nödvändighet”, skriver Blatter på Twitter."
<realubot> Ezim: Det börjar röra på sig.
<K350> realubot: Aha, ska rendera en film  men det tar tydligne en hel massa kraft. S å jag blri lite orlig o jag törs låta dne stå ohcköra några timmr såhär
<realubot> K350: Jag kör ju FAH-klienten som gör att CPU sätndigt ligger på max.
<Ezim> K350: cpu på den här gamla laptop gick på högvarv när jag kompilera kärnor. då hade jag orkester här hemma.
<realubot> K350: Det har jag gjort 12h/dag minst i månader ...
<realubot> Mm, nackdelen är att fläkten jobbar för fullt. Jag tror det enda slitaget som dubehöver oroa dig för är på hårddisken och fläktarna.
<morten77> ja laptops är väl inte riktigt tänkta för att köra för full sprutt i timmar kanske
<realubot> morten77: Why not?
<realubot> Motivera!
<realubot> Jag har bara hört talas om att nätaggregat, fläktar och hårddiskar slits. Inte processorer, RAM-minnen och moderkort m.m. Ok, lite slitage förekommer ju men har det någon påverkan på datorns livslängd?
<realubot> Nu har jag seedat 10 TiB linuxdistar.
<realubot> En datamängd som motsvarar ca. 15.400 CD-skivor på 650 MB.
<realubot> Det är nog dags att byta ut foliehatten mot en hjälm innan man får en skenande drönare i huvudet: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/ingen-kontrollerar-privata-dronare
<realubot> Kamikazedrönare
<realubot> Mycket intressant artikel om drönare i DN.
<spacebug-> nån med SEB-bank här?
<HakanS> realubot: Var det inte du som skulle avhålla dig från OT-inlägg? ;)
<andol> spacebug-: Jupp
<realubot> HakanS: Nej. Jag skulle avhålla mig från trolleri.
<realubot> OT är i sin ordning om kanalen är tyst. Det är min filosofi.
<Barre> spacebug-: o/
<spacebug-> Barre: har du fått e-leg att funka i virtualbox eller vmware? Det funkar bra på min 23-bitarsmaksin men när jag försöker i både ubuntu/win7 i virtualbox så vill det sig ej
<Barre> spacebug-: nope, kör inte klient-os virtuellt.. sorry
<gecko> 23-bitars?
<spacebug-> Barre: ok
<spacebug-> gecko: ehm.. 32
<gecko> realubot< Nu ligger du risigt till :)
<realubot> gecko: Hjälp mig!
<realubot> gecko: ;)
<gecko> realubot< Önskar jag kunde. Men jag rår inte på vår store TL vilken du nu retat upp
<HakanS> realubot: Du trollar fortfarande. >Du ljuger troligtvis när du säger att du ska byta ut din foliehatt till en hjälm. Jag tror inte att du sitter med en holiehatt på dig. :D
<realubot> HakanS: Äh, den där meningen var ju bara en aptitretare för länken.
<gecko> Vad är en holiehatt?
<HakanS> realubot: Trollning alltså. ;)
<HakanS> gecko: Google vet. https://www.google.se/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=holiehatt
<einand> google rättar mig och säger att det heter foliehatt
<einand> när jag vääläjer att bara söka på holiehatt så blir det enbart en träff
<HakanS> einand: Slå av "SafeSearch" så får du fyra.
<einand> HakanS: jag har inte på safesearch
<HakanS> Det intressanta är att tre länkar går till geko.dk. Kan det ha något med gecko att göra?
<einand> jag kom till en porrsajt på den enda träffen jag fick
<Ezim> :) den här kanalen är bara för skön
<HakanS> einand: Skrämmande hur väl Google känner till dina surfvanor. ;)
<einand> Ezim: ok?
<einand> HakanS: mina, var ju du som fick 4 träffar och jag en ;)
<HakanS> einand: Men du fick ju bara upp en porrsajt. Jag fick upp även tre icke porrsajter.
<Ezim> einand: tycker bara diskussionen är underhållande :).
<HakanS> Konstigt att det blir olika resultat.
<einand> varför skulle jag isf stänga av safesearch för att gå ifrån 1 porrsajt träff till 3 icke porrsajter, borde inte filterar fungera tvärtom
<einand> HakanS: inte alls, google ger hela tiden bäst anpassade reslutat
<einand> är sällan google ger samma resultat för två personer nu för tiden
<einand> inte ens jag och min tjej, som är 0.5 meter från varandra får samma resultat numera
<gecko> Vad innebär egentligen detta med foliehatt och att trolla?
<HakanS> gecko: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foliehatt , http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internettroll
<gecko> Jag avvaktar annan förklaring då jag har noll förtroende för dig
<einand> gecko: foliehatt är ett utryck för folk som är "rädda" för allting, och syftar på att man är så paranoid så man har på sig en skärm av folie så ingen kan läsa eller påverka dina tankar
<gecko> einand< Aha. Tack
 * HakanS nappar inte på kroken.
<realubot> Får ni samma resultat om ni söker genom duckduckgo?
<gecko> När man fiskar är det många sorters fisk man absolut vill ha på kroken
<swecarp> gecko: sjöpung vill man inte ha
<einand> swecarp: den smakar faktiskt rätt gott
<swecarp> einand:  har alldrig testat men jag har fått ett par vid fiske
<spacebug-> kan upplysa om att det fungerar i vmware. Får väl byta mina maskiner till vmware eller iaf sätta upp en till just e-leg
<Ezim> spacebug-: vad är fördelen med wmware jämfört med virtualbox?
<spacebug-> Ezim: i detta  fall va det att min e-leg-dosa inte funkade i virtualbox
<spacebug-> alltså usb-stödet va lite skumt verkar det som
<spacebug-> ändå är det den stängda varianten av virtalbox som ska ha usbstöd vilken den öppna inte har
<swecarp> spacebug-:  skriv en guide om det  hur man får den att funka
<Ezim> spacebug-: varför ej köra med stängda virtualbox om den fungerar bättre?
<spacebug-> Ezim: jag kör med stängda virtualbox för det är den enda som har stöd för usb. Dock kunde inte ens den använda min e-leg-dosa. Detta funkade bra i vmware-player
<spacebug-> swecarp: det är SEB:s grejer jag kör med och det är ganska straight forward men vill du så kan jag väl skriva nått
<Ezim> spacebug-: mysko.
<swecarp> vore bra för jag mistänker att jag snart är tvungen att skaffa säkerhets dosa till mitt seb
<spacebug-> swecarp: ok
<coobra> uggha
<Ezim> spacebug-: virtualbox lär väl få ordning på det. tur så är man inte behov av vare sig virtualbox eller wmvare
<Ezim> men blir det aktuellt så lär jag få ställa mig frågan wmvare eller virtualbox
<spacebug-> jag använder virtuella maskiner till två saker. 1) jag kör vpntunnel i en av dom. 2) För att köra ett 32-bit version av ubuntu för att kunna köra e-leg.
<spacebug-> förut använde jag en windwos7-maskin virtuellt för e-leh men nu med SEB behöver jag inte windows7 alls längre \o/
<ibm> ni menar telia leg
<ibm> det är telia leg
<einand> telias leg kan man köra i mobilen nu, någon som har erfarenhet av det?
<spacebug-> ibm: njea
<realubot> Vad är fördelen med att ha en dosa som kopplas in till datorn istället för en lös dosa som man slår in koder på?
<einand> realubot: man slipper trycka in själv, typ
<phnom> Det funkar som e-leg också
<phnom> Har jag för mig.
<Ezim> Philip5: kena.
<swecarp> wb Ezim
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Ezim> swecarp: tack. :) behövde bara logga ut/in för testa en sak.
<swecarp> Ezim:  o Philip5  kollade ni på landskampen
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.
<swecarp> Ezim:  kollar du på dam fotbollen ochså
<Ezim> swecarp: ibland gör man det. har blivit bättre med åren.
<swecarp> ja damfotboll kan vara roligare mer öppet spel
<Philip5> kena boys
<Ezim> swecarp: roligare vette tusan, får lite korp-fotboll för herrar känsla när jag ser dam-landslaget spela.
<Ezim> vilket nödvändigtvis inte behöver vara dåligt, men nivån är för stor.
<swecarp> kan vara så du kan ju fotboll
<Ezim> Philip5: :) idag accepterades 1 av paketen jag byggde för mageia. dock har jag lite problem med pdfmod bygget.
<Ezim> kraschar och finns ej under kontor
<Ezim> funderar på om det är uppströms relaterad
<Philip5> det är väl en .desktop-fil som den kör in och i den så bestäms det vart den hamnar i menyn
<Philip5> .desktop-filer kan göra annat också
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyMjk
<Ezim> Philip5: http://paste.kde.org/504770/
<spacebug-> swecarp: http://pastebin.com/s0AR1Q1J
<swecarp> spacebug-:  tackar det verkar ju inte så svårt
<spacebug-> swecarp: nej det är lätt. Problemet för mig va att jag inte fattade att det inte fungerade i virtuellbox och på min 32-bits server hade jag massa gamla uppdateringar jag gjort utan att starta om och jag provade även utan att starta om första gången
<spacebug-> jag vill dock köra 64-bitar på min workstation men slippa byta datorn för just e-leg (iofs inte ofta jag behöver logga inm ed e-leg, mest apoteket) men iaf.. där av virtuell maskin
<swecarp> ok
<fredlb> kort fråga; i xubuntu (12.04) så finns valet att stänga av touchpaden medans man skriver, men delayen verkar vara flera sekunder. kan man korta ner den så jag slipper vänta i 2 sekunder innan touchpaden kan användas igen?
<johanbr> fredlb, prova "syndaemon -i 1"
<fredlb> provade det där med lite olika parametrar men det verkar inte funka, dessutom fryser touchpaden efter några sekunder :p
<fredlb> tack ändå
<johanbr> dödade du den gamla daemonen?
 * Ezim har byggt klart för idag. trött.
<Haffe> Tralalalala.
<realubot> einand: Mm. Jag misstänkte att det var det som var fördelen. Nackdelen är ju att det gäller att dosan fungerar med operativsystemet på datorn.
<einand> realubot: tja, om specifikationerna släpps så gör det inget
<stirner> Hej hopp i kanalen =)
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<morten77> hopp hopp hopp
<stirner> energiiiiii
<morten77> jaha kändes det som årets längsta dag idag då?
<morten77> för det var väl idag som var sommarsolståndet i år väl
<morten77> så egentligen borde vi fira midsommar idag då typ
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-21
<neuro-sys> kuk
<neuro-sys> Why is there no #swedish channel? :(
<andol> neuro-sys: Try some other irc network?
<neuro-sys> Okay, I will.
<David-A> TV11 tv-serie "Numbers". Dator, flyttar fönster, då blir rutnät i fönstret, är inte det den gamla fönsterhanteraren FVWM?!
<gecko> Goooood mooooorning internet
<christoffer> God morgon
<gecko> Nu är frågan. Ska gör det jag brukar idag eller något vettigt?
<coobra> brukar ?
<gecko> Precis
<gecko> Hm. Men hur jag har skrivit. Ska jag göra det jag brukar göra ska det väl vara
<hexabit> Godmorgon alla pigga!! :)
<whomee> hmmm var det invite only nyss på kanalen?
<kodein> var det?
<whomee> 09:18 -!- whomee was kicked from #ubuntu.se by ChanServ [Invite only channel]
<Barre> ubuntu.se != ubuntu-se
<amelia> Barre: #ubuntu.se har iaf historiskt sett länkat till #ubuntu-se.
<Barre> amelia: mer än vad jag viste om =)
<amelia> 09:25 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #ubuntu.se:
<amelia> 09:25 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : UbuntuIrcCouncil
<amelia> 09:25 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Mode lock  : +imtf #ubuntu-se
<Haffe> Jag fick just en bra idé.
<Haffe> GÃ¥ ut i solen.
<Barre> upppskattas inte riktigt av min arbetsgivare, men en bra idé är dert
<kodein> solen? menar du cthugha?
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Hur tänkte de nu?
<Haffe> "Vi stödjer bara FAT32 men vi stödjer uppspelning från USBminnen, vi stödjer MKVfiler, men om du vill använda en fil större än 32gb så är det synd om dig".
<Haffe> använda en fil större än 4 gb.
<K350> Tips på RSS verktyg för webben?
<bamsefar> Va?
<K350> Ja?
<antii> Va
<antii> K350: Google reader
<bamsefar> K350: Ska du bygga RSS, läsa RSS?
<bamsefar> I vilket fall säger jag XML::Simple
<K350> en perl modul?
<bamsefar> Ja?
<K350> §nja...ska kika på den...
<lag^> internet på sj.. wtf? Nån mer som fått strul?
<lag^> ombord på tåget dvs
<kodein> tågmästare har rekommenderat mig uppkoppling via mobiltelefon istället
<cHarNe2> lag^: jag kör hotspot med min nokia
<lag^> cHarNe2: Jag med, just nu..  Men jag har en såndär jävla kupong, som innebär internet på hela resan
<lag^> Vill ju kunna använda skiten
<lag^> när jag ändå har den
<kodein> haha, jajustja, jag har ju grått priokort nu, så nu blir det att pimpla kaffe på varje tåg
<lag^> 1.Öppna din webläsare, tillexempel internet explorer. 2. SJ internet ombord öppnas, ange koden nedan...  LIES! :(
<lag^> ingen jäkla sida som öppnas automatiskt här inte
<lag^> Och här ska jag sitta i fyra timmar till.. ingen eluttag heller. Sämst!
<Haffe> lag^: Ja.
<Haffe> Nu har du fått ännu en livsvisdom. Det är billigt att lova gratis tillgång till saker som inte fungerar ;).
<gecko> Nu har jag ett delikat "problem" Har fått en laptop över. Undrar vad jag ska kunna gör för roligt med de?
<kodein> ställ den på dass
<Haffe> Sälj den på blocket.
<kodein> limma fast 3-4 ben och du har dig en pall
<gecko> Jag säljer ogärna prylar som köpt
<gecko> *jag köpt
<kodein> ja, det är rätt. håll dig till att sälja prylar du stulit.
<gecko> Men tids nog så kommer jag nog på något
<Haffe> Har du en katt?
<gecko> Nä. Men en papegoja
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Annars hade du kunnat använda laptopen som kattsäng med inbyggd värme.
<gecko> Vilka otroligt seriösa förslag som lämnas
<kodein> som man frågar får man svar
<Haffe> Vad får dig att tro att det här är en seriös dag?
<Haffe> Själv så sitter jag med kalsongerna på huvudet och ett par strumpor över öronen.
<kodein> nej, om man skulle ta flaxkikaren till möte, då...
<gecko> En glädjen dag har det blivit. Nu jädrar ska här köpas ett hus snarast möjligt :)
<Haffe> Har du gofika?
<gecko> Mycket kablar blir det
<gecko> Gofika?
<kodein> ja, fika är ju morgonmålet.
<Haffe> Ja, du skulle ju bjuda kodein på gofika.
<gecko> Inte en chans
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Så du har alltså inte köpt gofika.
<Haffe> Och du kommer inte heller att köpa gofika.
<Markk> Kanske bjuda kodein på kodein?
<kodein> det vore fint, det. en ständig börda att ha migrän
<ibm> K350 hur är det
<ibm> K350 har du hunnit fixa nåt
<realubot> gecko: Skänk lappen till swecarp. Han har ju en gammal seg dator.
<gecko> realubot< Har han det?
<realubot> gecko: Ja? Eller?
<gecko> Jag kommer faktiskt inte ihåg. Men du har nog rätt
<gecko> Men jag har så svårt att skiljas från mina grejor även om dom inte används
<ibm> jag har gamla datorer hade förut en på bara klockfrekvensen 233 mhz nu har jag en på 500  mhz och en på typ 400 450 mhz den bästa dator jag har är denna bärbara Thinkpad R51e
<gecko> Nu ska jag ut på balkongen och snacka med Bellman
<ibm> annars gillar jag ändå min compaq 500 mhz
<gecko> Måste ju fira att arvsskiftet är klart :)
<Haffe> kodein: Vad är värst?
<Haffe> Skoskav eller migrän?
<gecko> Farsan gjorde iaf en bra grej i livet. Han dog :)
<realubot> gecko: Har din mor avlidit?
<gecko> realubot< Nä varför tror du det?
<realubot> Ah, din far.
<gecko> Japp
<realubot> Jag tänkte fel. Jag trodde din mamma ärvt din pappa och att hon också hade avlidit nu.
<realubot> "14:52 < gecko> Farsan gjorde iaf en bra grej i livet. Han dog :)"
<gecko> realubot< Vi får det mesta på en gång. Dvs idag
<realubot> gecko: Du har inte bara kanalens största biceps. Du är brutal också.
<gecko> realubot< Nä jag är snäll och ödmjuk som få
<gecko> Nä nu ut på balkongen och fira
<realubot> Man måste vara tuff för att våga vara mjuk.
<kodein> Haffe: migrän.
<kodein> men när vi ändå har loppis... jag kan tänka mig att sälja följande: 1 st MS-Optical Super Perar Triplet 28mm f/4, serienummer 043 (av cirka 300 totalt) passandes Leica M. 7000:- prutat och klart.
<kodein> kartong och så vidare finns givetvis. ska det skickas tillkommer frakt.
<Haffe> Jag bjuder ett napalmlavemang och en frontallobslobotomi.
<realubot> Viktigt offtopic-meddelande till kanalen: "Ny informationsteknik innebär omvälvningar för samhället, men den skapar också eliter som kontrollerar tekniken. När ett fåtal kunde läsa fick de stor makt som uttolkare av religion och lagar. Det var en viktig demokratiseringsprocess att massan lärde sig läsa. I dag, menar Rushkoff, måste vi lära oss programmera om vi ska bli en del av samhällsutvecklingen is
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/kultur/html-viktigare-an-franska_7289409.svd
<realubot> "Språk som HTML, PHP och Java är onekligen viktigare för dagens medielandskap än, säg, franska."
<realubot> Det ligger något i det.
<gusnan> "Viktigt offtopic-meddelande"? Är inte det en självmotsägelse?
<DrGrov> einand: Hej hej, du sitter någonstans nära datorn? Har en liten snabb fråga gällande mobiltelefoner och OS.
 * DrGrov har begått den ultimata synden i tekniksammanhang
<andol> DrGrov: Läst manualen? :)
<DrGrov> andol: Nej, jag har gått över till "The Dark Side"
<kodein> ett usenet-troll föds?
<DrGrov> kodein: Du syftar att jag skulle använda Usenet? :)
<DrGrov> kodein: Nej, icke sa Nicke. Jag har inte begått så grova blunder ännu... *tror jag åtminstone och ler*
<kodein> KOM?
<kodein> du har börjat köra HP-UX?
<DrGrov> kodein: Vad säger du nu riktigt? Tala klarspråk så att jag förstår :)
<andol> DrGrov: Ah, du ska börja köra SCO Unix?
<ibm> är programmering viktigare än spanska också
<DrGrov> kodein: Nej då, jag har inte blivit upplyst ännu så långt.
<andol> Alt Unbreakable Linux?
<DrGrov> andol: Nej, inte något med Linux/Unix. Någon mycket värre, dock telefonsidan. Inte datorsidan.
<realubot> ibm: Säg det.
<kodein> jag hyser viss hatkärlek till oracle. larry ellison är alla sorters knäppgök och företaget är ondska personifierat, men bautadasen och java är ju lite fint
 * DrGrov citerar David Hume: "Människan är en självisk varelse som enbart tänker på sig själv".
<kodein> DrGrov: du har skaffat en Sony?
<DrGrov> kodein: Nej, inte riktigt. Jag har lyckats undvika Sony och gör det även i fortsättningen.
<kodein> jag hyser visst hathat till sony. företaget är ondska personifierat och förgiftar allt dess ögon vilar på
<ibm> programmeringsspråk är svårare att lära sig än ett vanligt språk så jag tror inte att den blir viktigare i framtiden men enklare tror jag att den kommer bli
<DrGrov> kodein: Jag delar delvis din åsikt. Jag hatar dem inte men gillar absolut inte "hypen" kring deras produkter. Speciellt då gällande TV vilket jag oftast associerar med Sony. Föredrar LG på TV-sidan alla dagar i veckan.
<DrGrov> Nå, skall jag säga vilken synd jag begått? :D
 * DrGrov har skaffat en Windows Phone, Nokia Lumia 710, som andra telefon för tillfällen där man inte kan ha med sin HTC One X.
<kodein> hur känns det att köpa en produkt från ett företag som inte kommer finnas kvar om ett år?
<DrGrov> Jag skäms ju nästan, dock är Nokia nuförtiden mera som ett hatobjekt. Därför kommer jag aldrig skydda telefonen med hårdskal/silikonskal + displayskydd osv. Enbart bara använda den och hoppeligen överlever den.
<ibm> nej jag gillar japanska märken mycket mer än koreanska och andra märken men anledningen är att koreanska grejer är billigare alltså man tjänar mer på att sälja de därför tillverkas de mycket mer däremot är japanska märken alltid prisvärda alltså du får det du betalar för
<DrGrov> kodein: Ja, bra fråga. Faktiskt. Jag funderade själv också på det men se svaret ovan. Hatet är övervinnligt i detta skede p.ga. allt jag hamnat genomgå med Nokias telefoner. Nokia N9, den sista ordentliga Nokia telefonen. Därför är Lumia 710 enbart ett verktyg att ta ut sin ilska på ifall det blir aktuellt.
<DrGrov> ibm: Det instämmer jag helt med. Japanska produkter har alltid varit bra i pris = kvalité. Tänkte nu mest på LG som ett exempel i striden mot Sony och dess produkter.
<DrGrov> Ezim: God dag, trevligt att ses.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag har begått den ultimata synden och skaffat en Windows Phone, Nokia Lumia 710... Dock enbart i hatsyfte
<Ezim> DrGrov: detsamma.
<Ezim> DrGrov: :) okej. hur fungerar nokia lumia?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag har börjat ladda den för ca. 30 minuter sedan. Skall snart stänga av min HTC One X och byta över kortet och prova lägga igång någonting på den. Dock är jag rätt bombsäker att jag blir förbannad inom den närmaste tiden med telefonen. Ge mig 5-10 minuter och jag är redan arg :D
<ibm> DrGrov visst provar koreanska alltid det senaste men är oftast därför ostabila
<Ezim> DrGrov: jag är inte värst kunnig på smartmobiler. vad var fel på htc one x?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nej då, inget är fel på den nu för tillfället i min mening den bästa telefonen. Jag skaffade Lumian enbart som 2. telefon i situationer där One X blir alldeles för klumpig och en risk att ha med.
<ibm> DrGrov men är ändå mycket bättre än t. ex. kinesiska
<Ezim> DrGrov: förstår.
<Ezim> DrGrov: kommer du se matchen ikväll?
<DrGrov> ibm: Ja, det är väl delvis så. Dock i TV sammanhang är jag oerhört nöjd med min LG. Telefonmässigt med LG Optimus 2X så var jag minst sagt skeptisk men den visade sig fungera ovanligt bra för att vara den första dual-core telefonen på marknaden. Dock saknaden av något nytt Android OS fick mig att byta.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, jag tror det. Jag vet ju inte ens förstås vilken match går i kväll :) Så pass mycket är jag med. Har nästan inte alls följt med i fotbollsnyheter under sommaren hittills, juni alltså.
<DrGrov> ibm: Men i telefonsammanhang så verkar den nya LG Optimus 4X HD riktigt lovande vad jag läst. Dock lite OT :)
<Ezim> DrGrov: det är portugal och kanske ej roligaste matchen.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, alltså Portugal mot Tjeckien? Sedan Tyskland mot Grekland?
<Ezim> DrGrov: som sagt :) mina smartmobil kunskaper är knappt.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Det är helt lugnt :)
<Ezim> DrGrov: tror det bara är portugal ikväll.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Hmm, ja just det. Det är ju redan kvartsfinal... 8 lag kvar. Men är inte sista kvartsfinalmatchen på söndag? Torsdag, fredag, lördag, söndag = 4 dagar x 2 matcher = 8 matcher?
<gecko> Hm. När jag väl ha bestämt mig för att köpa en Samsung Galaxy S3 så har dom stängt :(
<DrGrov> gecko: Du är säker på Samsung Galaxy S3?
<gecko> DrGrov< Jag inbillar mig det iaf
<antii> S3 är trevlig.
<antii> Mycket.
<Ezim> DrGrov: stämmer nog.
<gecko> Jag har hållit i en och blev förälskad
<DrGrov> gecko: Bra, du skall förstås köpa det du vill ha :) Jag tycker dock, högst personlig erfarenhet, att skärmen på One X är betydligt mycket mycket bättre än på Galaxy S3. Mera naturlig. Ingen överfärg på något sätt.
<gecko> Så nu måste jag vänta till måndag pga dessa förbaskade helgdagar
<gecko> DrGrov< Men S3  har slagit andra i tester
<DrGrov> Jag skulle ha skaffat en Samsung Galaxy S3 istället för HTC One X ifall skärmen vore bättre, känslan på telefonen bättre (ingen riktig premiumkänsla) + TouchWiz UI.
<DrGrov> gecko: Ja men tester... Du menar i Quadrant och andra benchmark tester?
<gecko> Men vad man väljer är väl en smaksak egentligen
<gecko> DrGrov< Nja i tidningars tester
<DrGrov> gecko: Och du tror att du egentligen kommer ta ut allting i telefonen på det sättet som i ett benchmark test? :)
<Ezim> DrGrov: något för dig? http://www.netrunner-os.com/dryland-second-edition-released/
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag skall kika snart, tack :)
<gecko> DrGrov< Inga svåra frågor :)
<DrGrov> gecko: Rekommenderar varmt att ta i en HTC One X och faktiskt ha den ca. 5-10 minuter och lite leka så vet du säkert att det du vill ha är det du vill ha. Pointerar igen, det är ju som sagt en helt personlig åsikt som jag framför samt att alla har vi rätt olika behov eller åtminstone behov som kanske skiljer sig aningen beroende på vad vi vill ha av en telefon :)
<Ezim> http://blue-systems.com/ tillslut så har dom fått till en vettig sida
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vad handlar Dryland om?
<gecko> DrGrov< Det absolut minsta behovet av en mobil för mig är att ringa
<Ezim> DrGrov: det är kubuntu remix med allt från början.
<gecko> Ezim< Allt?
<Ezim> gecko: med allt menar jag codecs och annat från start
<Ezim> wine/virtualbox osv kommer nog med
<gecko> Ezim< Aha. Det var skillnad det :)
<Ezim> gecko: det är väl kdes-egna pinguyos i ubuntu sidan
<gecko> Ezim< Du prattar med en okunnig man
<DrGrov> gecko: Ok, som sagt. Vi har alla lite olika behov :)
<DrGrov> Snabb fråga, vad heter finsk-svenska operatörsbolaget? Telia i Sverige samma som Sonera i Finland? Lila logga?
<gecko> DrGrov< Helt klart. Men jag ska kolla på ditt förslag iaf
<realubot> gusnan: Det är ju det som är humorn i det hela. Att det är en självmotsägelse.
<DrGrov> gecko: Roligt att höra :) VIlken du än tar så får du en av de två absolut bästa mobilerna idag.
<gecko> Den som lever får se :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Orkar du kolla när det är Tyskland - Grekland samt Italien mot någon? :) Vem förresten gick vidare i Sveriges grupp, Ukraina eller England eller Franrkike? Jag är helt lost... :D
<Haffe> Långt därborda blinkar charon från sin isande eld.
<DrGrov> gecko: Förstås är det ju alltid så att man har det nyaste en tid och sedan rätt snabbt är det gammalt :D Lite småroligt hur snabbt allting går :)
<gecko> DrGrov< Det kostar att ligga på topp
<DrGrov> gecko: Ja, det gör det.
<Ezim> Philip5: kena.
<maxjezy> undrar varför video i webläsare ibland laggar
<maxjezy> inte streamen men uppspelningen
<Philip5> kena
<maxjezy> borde inte kunna ske på min hårdvara
<realubot> maxjezy: Flash?
<maxjezy> känner mig återigen lurad av fina ord utan mått
<maxjezy> realubot: yes
<realubot> maxjezy: Eller inträffar det med HTML5 också?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, ser inte skillnad på de två
<maxjezy> jag tittade på kniven mot strupen
<maxjezy> och hade massa annat skit igång
<realubot> maxjezy: Det skulle inte förvånad mig om det är 1. Flash-spelaren (i Linux?) 2. Drivrutinerna till grafikkortet (i Linux?).
<realubot> maxjezy: Det går väl att ställa in på youtube?
<maxjezy> realubot: när jag slår på fullskärm så blir det en exe grej i panelen
<maxjezy> ett fönster som heter exe
<realubot> Om man vill använda Flash eller HTML5 eller har jag fel?
<maxjezy> jag vet faktiskt inte
<maxjezy> flash har alltid fungerat tidigare när jag haft massa skit igång
<realubot> maxjezy: Konstigt. Jag får inget sådant när jag slår på fullscreen i Flash i Firefox 11.0 64-bitars (svtplay) i Ubuntu 11.04.
<maxjezy> jag övergår nog till windows ett tag igen, känns tråkigt att saker inte flyter
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag håller med dig om prestandan. Så mycket drar inte Flash att din dators prestanda skulle vara för dålig. Det är nog något annat som strular. Har du kollat top/htop när problemet inträffar? Det kanske är något fel som gör att belastningen rusar?
<maxjezy> jag har inte sett mig omkring mer än att jag stängde av allt annat för att kunna kika utan störningar
<maxjezy> ett par websidor, ett par vlc igång osv
<maxjezy> ingenting som inte ens en netbook inte skulle klara
<maxjezy> 16 gb ram borde räcka och även cpu
<Ezim> Philip5: vad gör du för skoj? har du redan gått över till kde 4.8.4 ?
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för exe-grej i panelen?
<Gurkan> Hej. Har 12.04 64-bit och en laptop med Nvidia-krets. Hur jag än försöker så säger Nvidia x server settings att "You do not appear to be using nvidia x server". Jag har försökt att installera om och byta version, nu försöker jag med envyng som verkar lovande, men givetvis.. Den kräver python 2.6, och jag har 2.7 :-[.. Nån som har lyckats lösa det här? Hur?
<Ezim> maxjezy: du kan ju testa mageia eller sabayon. välj det som passar dig.
<Ezim> Gurkan: hur installera du nvidia?
<Gurkan> Ezim: Jag har försökt installera och installera om på lite olika vis, men det har varit antingen från repo eller från nvidias websida.
<Ezim> Gurkan: du bör ej installera från nvidias hemsida. vad var det för fel på nvidia drivrutiner i repot?
<maxjezy> realubot: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33576
<maxjezy> där ser du exe grejen i panelen
<Ezim> Gurkan: vill du ha absolut senaste nvidia-drivrutiner varför ej köra xswat?
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag förstår inte ditt problem.
<maxjezy> lagg, grova lagg.
<maxjezy> när jag öppnar filhanteraren, snurrar tidsuret typ en minut
<Ezim> Gurkan: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/?field.series_filter=precise
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag kör ej cinnamon eller linuxmint. har du testat om samma problem uppstår om du kör gnome fallback mode?
<maxjezy> Ezim: näe :)
<maxjezy> har ni testat xubi?
<Ezim> maxjezy: du kan ju prova installera lubuntu eller lxde metapaket. då den ej har många beroenden och tar ej lång tid att hämta. sedan är det bara logga ut välja lxde/lubuntu.
<realubot> maxjezy: Inträffar det på fler sajter än tv3play?
<Ezim> se om du har samma problem med fördröjningen där
<maxjezy> realubot: inte just exe grejen tror jag inte
<maxjezy> ska kolla
<Gurkan> Ezim: Well.. Prövade dom från nvidia när jag inte lyckades med runinerna från repot. Mer avancerad förklaring än det har jag inte ;-]. Jag tar mig en titt på xswat, hade faktiskt inte hört talas om det. Tackar :).
<realubot> maxjezy: Och du kör Flash i fullscreen? Du har ju inte fullscreen? Du ser ju panelen?
<maxjezy> jo panelen brukar bugga upp också
<maxjezy> vid fullscreen
<Ezim> Gurkan: det är ubuntu teamet som står bakom ppa. det är för dom som söker det allra senaste hela tiden. smidigare sätt än behöva köra från nvidia hemsida. chansen att göra fel är också större.
<maxjezy> brb
<realubot> maxjezy: Du använder Chromium där? Är det samma problem i Firefox?
<Ezim> maxjezy: du kan ju prova högerklicka inaktivera hårdvaru... bla bla
<Ezim> realubot: bättre rekommendera chrome då den kommer med PPAPI än chromium. då kan maxjezy lika gärna köra foxen.
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) sedan vill du att allt ska gå blixt snabbt kompilera din kärna bfs patchen. då lovar jag att det går undan.
<Ezim> maxjezy: https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<Ezim> tydligen en som redan har kompilerat med bfs patchen :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag hittar en bugg som påminner om din och där används lxpanel. Använder du Mint LXDE?
<Ezim> realubot: nej, maxjezy kör cinnamon.
<Unk1> Någon som har erfarenhet av att fönster fryser sig i bakgrunden i Fluxbox? Och lösning?
<gecko> Ikväll är sista chansen för mig
<maxjezy> ni som ville skänka pengar till min nystartade insamling för fågelholksbyggen men inte fick fram ett PM förut kan försöka igen
<maxjezy> alltså, fågelholkar för utsatta fåglar
<maxjezy> 600 kr ger 1 fågel ett drägligt liv
<gecko> Pyttsan. Ska jag bidra till dina data grejor
<realubot> Ezim: Jag rekommenderar ingenting. Jag försöker bara felsöka. är det Firefox som är problemet eller är det isolerat till Chromium?
<maxjezy> gecko: hur är det med läsförståelsen?
<gecko> maxjezy< Utmärkt tack
<maxjezy> jag samlar inte in pengar till datorer
<realubot> Cinnamon är väl inget eget DE? Det bygger väl på något eller är det MATE som gör det?
<gecko> maxjezy<  Jaja
<maxjezy> utan fågelholkar för utsatta fåglar
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg vilket som är vilket av MATE/Cinnamon.
<gecko> Jag har hört att måsarna vill ha det lite bättre
<realubot> gecko: Sista chansen? Det låter allvarligt? Var gäller saken? Syndernas förlåtelse?
<MattOne> realubot: Både MATE och Cinnamon bygger på Gnome.
<gecko> realubot< Nä. Att åka ut och ragga fruntimmer. Jag har varit sola hela vecka och då såklart varit sjuk. Och imorgon så ska jag hämte henne kl 20 00 25 mil bort
<gecko> Det går inga bussar på midsommarkvällen :(
<MattOne> realubot: Mate=Gnome2, Cinnamon=Gnome3
<MattOne> så MATE försöker behålla den gamla looken
<realubot> MattOne: Så om en bugg finns i Gnome 3 så är risken att buggen finns i Cinnamon/MATE också?
<realubot> Jag har för mig att något av CInnamon/MATE är ett fulhack och ett är mer byggt från grunden. :S
<MattOne> Jo exakt, risken finns finns ju där hos gafflarna också.
<realubot> MattOne: Så vad är MATE/Cinnamon egentligen? Ett tema till Gnome 2 resp. Gnome 3 eller typ ett plugin?
<realubot> Hur är MATE/Cinnamon implementerat?
<MattOne> Nej de är väl helt egna skrivbordsmiljöer som bygger på Gnome-koden? Är inte så värst påläst, men jag har har använt båda när jag testade Linux Mint.
<MattOne> Modifikationer kan man väl säga.
<realubot> MattOne: Jag vet inte heller och orkar inte läsa på nu.
<gecko> Jädrans tall att skymma solen
<realubot> Säg till den att flytta på sig.
<gecko> Jag har provat
<realubot> maxjezy: Inträffar felet med Flash bara ibland när du kör Flash i fullscreen?
<maxjezy> jo, lagget
<realubot> Men exe-grejen då?
<realubot> Aja, du får slänga ett öga på top/htop när FLash laggar och se om det är någon process som överkonsumerar prestanda.
<realubot> *CPU/RAM.
<maxjezy> någon som är grym på gimp eller photoshop och kan göra en bild åt mig
<MattOne> jag kan försöka, jag var grym på photoshop men har övergivit det helt för gimp nu
<MattOne> har dock inte gjort några bilder i gimp men det ska väl fungera ungefär likadant
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en bild på en motorväg och en bro över
<maxjezy> av pinnar eller något
<maxjezy> och en igelkotte som passerar över den bron
<maxjezy> i all säkerhet
<maxjezy> en igelkottsbro
<MattOne> haha ska försöka ge mig på den då..
 * realubot tvivlar på att någon i den här kanalen är grym på PS eller GIMP.
<MattOne> eller njaa det var för stora proportionsskillnader mellan motorvägen och igelkotten, det blev lite för knepigt för min del.
<maxjezy> det behöver inte se verkligt ut, en bro, en igelkotte och en väg
<maxjezy> it's all there is to it
<maxjezy> igelkotten kan skalas upp
<maxjezy> eller tvärtom
<ibm> K350 hur är det
<ibm> K350 har du hunnit fixa nåt
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> maxjezy: ehem
<johanbr> Philip5,  tack tack :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: du är bara avundsjuk över mina gimpskills
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33581
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara för din skull har jag gjort just en sådan bild du är ute efter ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5: , du skojjar?
<maxjezy> show me some love then
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/0mhy9eec/hedgehog.png
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har full copyright! :D
<maxjezy> sure, jag ska bara använda den till min gåvosida
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> samlar in pengar för att rädda djur på facebook
<maxjezy> fågelholkbyggen och brobyggen och tunnelsystem för djur i trafiken
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, har du ens kollat på bilden jag gjorde?!?!
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> passa perfekt för ändamålet
<maxjezy> min bild visar hur det är idag
<maxjezy> och din bild hur det kan bli
<Philip5> hehe, den var ju meningen som ett skämt :)
<maxjezy> om alla skänker pengar
<maxjezy> hela kampanjen är det, lite ironiskt, men endå ärligt
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> vägverket bygger ju såna broar idag
<DrGrov> einand: Du har väl en Windows Phone, korrekt?
<maxjezy> Philip5: du har ritat den med ritplatta va?
<maxjezy> såna linjer är svåra att få till med musen
<Ezim> Philip5: grym bild förresten :P.
<Ezim> DrGrov: hur går det med din windows lur?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag har nu äntligen fått den fulladdad och skall lägga in kortet och försöka komma underfunn med den :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Tack för frågan :)
<Ezim> DrGrov: :) jag spelade intresserad. mitt intresse för lurar är minimal.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, det vet jag ;-)
<Ezim> DrGrov: :P.
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej men jag skull nog vilja skaffa en ritplatta
<Philip5> Ezim: lol, det vet jag inte direkt :D
<Ezim> Philip5: tycker bilden var charmig faktiskt. nu skämtar jag inte.
<Philip5> Ezim: du får min tillåtelse att använda den som skrivbordsbild ;P
<Ezim> Philip5: det är inte davinci precis, men charmig var den.
<Ezim> Philip5: nee. på skrivbordet har jag bild på annat :).
<Philip5> på snusk
<Ezim> Philip5: ja, du, bilder från kde brukar inte vara så snuskiga :P.
<Ezim> Philip5: http://i.imgur.com/yaHWM.jpg
<Ezim> så här ser snuskiga bilden ut :)
<Philip5> snuskigt att du inte har någon panel
<Ezim> Philip5: ju, då. tog inte med den bara :P.
<hexabit> Ezim: KDE?
<hexabit> Snyggt iallfall :)
<Ezim> hexabit: självklart. :)
<hexabit> :)
<Ezim> hexabit: :) du är väl också kde användare? eller tillhör du nördgänget som kör tiling eller vad dom konstiga sakerna nu kallas :P.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) när gör du bytet?
<Philip5> vilket byte?
<hexabit> Ezim: Yes im an nerd ;)
<Ezim> Philip5: till mageia självklart.
<Ezim> hexabit: blä. :P
<hexabit> Ezim: hehehe
<Philip5> ja du, inte inom överskådlig tid
<Ezim> hexabit: kör du arch eller gentoo? annars räknas du inte riktigt som nörd.
<hexabit> Ezim: Fast på jobbet kör jag Gnome
<hexabit> Ezim: Slackware
<Ezim> hexabit: okej, slackware är ju nostalgisk, det kan man väl acceptera.
<hexabit> Och Ubuntun freeBSD givetvis
<hexabit> Ezim: tack :)
<Ezim> hexabit: är det freebsd du använder för server bruk?
<Ezim> hexabit: ubuntu med unity?
<hexabit> Ja men också mycket ubuntu server
<Ezim> hexabit: trevligt.
<hexabit> Nä jag håller till "gammel gnome"
<Ezim> hexabit: när ska du gå över till kde?
<hexabit> Ezim: Unity, är det det när nya som skeppas med Ubuntu?
<Ezim> hexabit: kde är ju det bästa som hänt efter ost på smörgås :P.
<Ezim> hexabit: ja, unity är det som skeppas med ubuntu nu. sedan 11.04 om jag inte är ute cyklar.
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag har en pcBSD burk med kde på. Jag gillar kde. Snyggt :)
<Ezim> hexabit: kde är ju bara för skönt. pcbsd med kde? kör du typ kde 3 :)?
<Ezim> bsd brukar ju ha stenålder grejer
<hexabit> Ezim: Ok ja jag provade men det var inget för mig, men jag gav det nog aldrig en ärlig chans heller :)
<Ezim> :P
<hexabit> Ezim: Oj jag vet inte, ska kolla...
<Ezim> hexabit: unity var heller inget för mig. trivdes inte med sättet att arbeta.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du förlorar ju inget på testa livecd/liveusb. vem vet du kanske gillar den så mycket för köra en installation.
<hexabit> Ezim: http://www.pcbsd.org/
<Ezim> hexabit: det svarar ju inte riktigt på vilken kde utgåva
<hexabit> Det är samma gäng som kodar freenas
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> hexabit: ju, jag vet om pcbsd
<hexabit> Ezim: hehehe, sorry. Vill du att jag startar upp den och kollar så gör jag det?
<hexabit> Men då vill jag ha en kaka för jag ligger i soffan :)
<Ezim> hmm tror det är 4.7.*
<Ezim> inte så gammalt trots allt
<Ezim> http://www.pcbsd.org/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=item&item_id=479&category_id=77&Itemid=67
<Ezim> om detta stämmer
<hexabit> Ezim: Ja det kan nog stämma för det kändes ganska fräscht ändå.
<Ezim> hexabit: ja, bara halv år gammalt typ :P.
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag ska kolla om en stund, ska bara bara mysa en stund till.
<Ezim> hexabit: kde har efter 4.6 varit en fröjd att använda. varje ny version känns bara bättre och bättre.
<Ezim> snart blir man nog Philip5 religiös när det kommer till kde
<hexabit> Ezim: Det är en liten netbook så den går jävligt segt, men roligt är det med zfs osv ;)
<Ezim> hexabit: kde 4.8.* är snabbare än kde 4.7. det märker du när det portas till bsd
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag sneglade lite på en kollegas desktop, Suse med kde. Jävligt snygt måste jag säga.
<hexabit> Ezim: ok
<Ezim> hexabit: du kommer gilla mageia.
<Ezim> snyggare än opensuse
<Ezim> även :) tysk-hantverk är bra grejer
<Ezim> * även om
<hexabit> Ezim: x Mandriva?
<Ezim> hexabit: från början, ja.
<hexabit> Ezim: Nice
<Ezim> hexabit: den är riktigt nice. tack vare kubuntu 12.04 fick frispel med pulseaudio var jag på distro-jakt.
<cHarNe2> arch, det e nice
<Ezim> tillslut landade jag med mageia och jag landade :) väldigt skönt
<Ezim> cHarNe2: blä. jag har redan kört chakra.
<hexabit> Ezim: Hmmm om jag nu börjar googla på mageia så vet jag, att jag kommer sitta uppe hela natten och installera och tweaka :)
<hexabit> så jag väntar med det. (Men jag är sugen)
<Ezim> hexabit: du kommer inte ångra dig.
<Ezim> enda kruxet är att spotify nötterna inte har rpm klient
<Ezim> och fedora trixet för få igång det fungerar ej för mageia
<Ezim> hexabit: tror helt ärligt du kommer gilla mageia. behållit det bästa med mandriva och byggt vidare.
<cHarNe2> finns i aur som funkar nice för arch :)
<Ezim> :) finns det något bättre än drake-verktygen :)?
<hexabit> Ezim: Ok jag får väl testa det då :)
<Ezim> cHarNe2: ja, finns i gentoo också.
<hexabit> Men då måste jag ha mycket kaffe. hehehe
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag ska bara natta lillgrabben så tittar jag in sen igen.
<hexabit> Hej så länge :)
<Ezim> hexabit: mycket kaffe? installationen med usb på min gamla laptop tog 20 min. uppdateringar knappt 1 min. sedan installation av program och allt. under 30-40 min.
<Ezim> hexabit: :) gör så. glöm ej tacka mig.
<hexabit> Ezim: Man måste ju pilla också
<hexabit> Installera gcc och allt roligt
<Ezim> hexabit: nörd.
<hexabit> Ezim: Tack på förhand ;)
<Ezim> hexabit: tror gcc var förinstallerad, om inte så har jag också den installerad.
<hexabit> Ezim: Härligt, börjar bra :)
<maxjezy> fasiken vilken dålig grafisk lösning svt har på sin sändningsgrej på EM
<maxjezy> överdriven vignette och lensflares
<Ezim> maxjezy: matchen börjar inte ännu.
<maxjezy> joho
<maxjezy> sändningen r igång
<maxjezy> på svtplay
<markus_> vinegrette
<markus_> :D
<maxjezy> SFI borde byta namn till SFSI
<Markk> Svenska för somaliska invandrare?
<Ezim> Markk: nja, det är svenska för suomi invandrare :P
<Markk> jaha
<Markk> Sitter två fulla finnar på pendeln
<Markk> Jag är iofs också lite finsk
<Markk> Enda jag förstår är "vittu".
<Ezim> Markk: jag skämta. ingen aning vad maxjezy syftade på. men han är ju också finsk :P.
<Markk> jupp
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Har träffat en ny vän idag
<Markk> Helt slumpartat.
<maxjezy> Svenska invandrare
<Markk> En rysk tjej som är på cyklingstur genom .fi, .se och sedan .no
<maxjezy> annars fick du det rätt
<Markk> maxjezy: jaha
<maxjezy> Markk: är du samma som markslap?
<Markk> ja
<maxjezy> herregudarnab
<maxjezy> brb
<Markk> Fick äntligen mitt nick på freenode med.
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Goedetag Ignit
<Ignit> Hej hej
<Ignit> Goedendag Markk
<Markk> SÃ¥ heter det
<Markk> Chansade lite
<Markk> :)
<Ignit> :)
<Ignit> Mitt Svenska är också inte så bra
<Ignit> liten lugnt här
<Markk> Okej :)
<Markk> Zeer goed.
<Markk> Nu ska jag dra.
<Markk> :)
<Markk> bai
<Ignit> jag gisade
<Ezim> något säger mig att Ignit var maxjezy :P.
<maxjezy> .nl
<maxjezy> jag är ju förfasiken inte brajrökande nederländare
<Ezim> maxjezy: :P du kanske proxy surfar
<maxjezy> större chans att jag är en brajrökande nederländare isf
<maxjezy> got nothing to hide
<Ezim> :)
<maxjezy> uppdrag granskning säger att fler o fler svenskar skyddar sig
<maxjezy> det är bra
<maxjezy> tyvärr är det inte kondom, utan skydd på nätet i form av anonymitet
<Ezim> swecarp: jag har byggt senaste kdenlive
<Ezim> vill du ha eller vill du vänta när den dyker upp?
<swecarp> va du är en iklippa Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: ska jag skicka med dropboxen?
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag kan vänta tills den kommer i repona
<Ezim> swecarp: annars har du den här: http://ge.tt/9AikRTJ/v/0  <<--- la upp den åt dig.
<Ezim> swecarp: :) du gör som du vill. jag är inte Philip5 :P.
<swecarp> jag vet vart din brevlåda bor kompis
<Ezim> swecarp: exakt :P.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag tror att jag väntar tills den upp daterar
<swecarp> digikam komm med endel uppdateringar i dag
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad jag är trött. Det är nog hög tid för slafen
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Jag kpte ett grafikkort
<Peyam> den ska ha två strömkablar från nätaagregatet
<Peyam> men jag har bara en sådan
<Peyam> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=619101
<Peyam> va gör jag
<hexabit> Ezim: Är du kvar?
<Ezim> hexabit: yes.
<hexabit> Ezim: Självklart så hängde sig burken när jag bootade den, men här är en bild:
<hexabit> Ezim: http://www.codeland.se/?x=entry:entry120621-142216
<Ezim> hexabit: skapade liveusb?
<Ezim> en del har haft strul med liveusb
<Ezim> körde du med dd eller unetbootin?
<hexabit> Ezim: När har inte hunnit kika på det ännu. Det där var pcBSD-burken
<hexabit> Ezim: på bilden
<Ezim> hexabit: jaha. du har ej testat mageia ännu?
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag skulle kolla versionen på kde men det kokade ihop :)
<Ezim> hexabit: :) okej. kanske netbooken sjungit sin sista vers?
<hexabit> Ezim: Nej, ska köra det om en liten stund, till min sambos stora förtjusning. hehehe
<hexabit> Ezim: Ja den är sjukt seg! Ändå har den ssd osv.
<hexabit> Ezim: Men jag gillar den för den är galet liten :)
<Ezim> hexabit: :) okej. skeppa iväg sdd till mig.
<hexabit> Ezim: hehehe
<hexabit> Ska hämta lite kaffe. brb
<Ezim> hexabit: np. jag kollar även på fotboll. :)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> min nätagregat duger inte till mitt grafikkort
<Peyam> måste köpa en nnan
<Peyam> jävla skit
<Peyam> kan ngn komma med ngt förslag
<Haffe> Tålamod som en ökenstorm.
<phibxr> En ökenstorm av tålamod.
<Ezim> hexabit: :) hur går det?
<Ezim> hexabit: :) du måste dricka rejält med kaffe.
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag åkte på att jobba lite :)
<Ezim> hexabit: jobba så sent :)?
<hexabit> Ezim: Ja det blir så i bland. Men det var mitt eget fel för jag glömde att flytta över lite script innan jag åkte hem.
<Ezim> hexabit: låter väl okej :).
<hexabit> Ezim: Ja jag älskar datorer så det borde kallas hobb istället för jobb :)
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag slangar iso'n nu
<hexabit> Ezim: 3.5gig
<hexabit> Ezim: Dom har en server variant också ser jag nu
<hexabit> coolt
<Ezim> hexabit: okej. jag kör :) cd storleken. fungerade ypperligt härligt.
<Ezim> ingen aning hur den du tankar ner fungerar
<Ezim> dock bör den ha större valmöjligheter under installation
<Ezim> samt skräddarsy hur man vill ha det
<hexabit> Ezim: heheh den missade jag.
<hexabit> Kanske bäst att ta cd istället för det står 23min just nu :(
<hexabit> Ezim: Runt 10min för cd'n. Lite bättre iallafall :)
<Ezim> hexabit: exakt.
<Ezim> hexabit: du kommer gilla :) det du ser.
<hexabit> Ezim: LÃ¥ter bra :)
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag ska förbereda en virtuell maskin som jag kan installera på, så höres vi om en lite stund.
<Ezim> hexabit: låter toppen.
<dinasty> tja, någon som förklara för mig varför linux/ubuntu alternerar kärnorna vid full cpu last?
<dinasty> en kärna verkar ha 100% last i någon/några minuter
<Ezim> dinasty: kolla med htop vad som drar cpu
<Ezim> kan vara någon program läcka
<dinasty> Ezim: vet vad osom drar cpu
<dinasty> helt okay att cpu:n drar iväg
<dinasty> undrar bara varför linux inte sprider lasten över bägge kärnorna
<Ezim> dinasty: konstigt det gör den här.
<dinasty> märkligt.. det är xbmc som drar mycket cpu
<dinasty> kan vara att det är programerat på ett sätt så att det inte stödjer flera cores iofs
<dinasty> jag har dock sett det när det gäller andra applikationer också
<Ezim> dinasty: xbmc i sig är som egen dist. får du samma resultat om du loggar in med xbmc?
<Ezim> för du vet att det möjligt att köra xbmc från inloggningsfönstret?
<dinasty> nej det var nytt för mig
<dinasty> skall testas, det är dock inte bara xbmc som det ser ut så med
<dinasty> det gäller andra applikationer också
<Ezim> dinasty: inget jag har märkt av.
<dinasty> vilket får mig att tro att det har att göra med kärnan i linux
<Ezim> dinasty: ja, det kan vara med den kärn-versionen du kör. ibland kan en del kärnversioner vara mindre bra för ens hårdvara.
<dinasty> hmm okay
<Ezim> dinasty: kör du bärbar?
<dinasty> I/O på den kärnan lär vara i taket
<dinasty> är ju lite surt när man har en kärna till som inte gör någonting typ
<Ezim> vet ej om buntu fått ordning på laptop mode tools, men det kan vara värt för dig ta en titt.
<Ezim> dinasty: du kan ju alltid testa vanilla kärna i ubuntu. det kan vara så att ubuntus patchade kärnor kan skapa regression för din hårdvara.
<dinasty> tror du att det kan ha att göra med att jag kör x86?
<Ezim> dinasty: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Ezim> dinasty: ja, 64-bitars drar allmänheten mer.
<dinasty> får fortsätta forska i detta, jag tycker att det känns som att det är så här by design
<dinasty> har sett detta på virtuella maskiner också
<Ezim> dinasty: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<Ezim> kanske kan vara något
<dinasty> najs, ska prova :)
<dinasty> tackar
<Ezim> dinasty: det är väldigt lätt att installera.
<Ezim> du kan ta en titt på ubuntu-se.org forumet om du vill ha mer information
<Ezim> dinasty: http://peppermintos.net/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=6
<Ezim> se om tipset kan hjälpa dig
<dinasty> Ezim: står att shell alternativet är utgånget i den filen
<dinasty> swappa ut på disk vill jag gärna göra då jag inte har jättemycket ram att tillgå
<Ezim> dinasty: vad menar du med utgånget? sorry lite trött.
<dinasty> utgånget som i obsolete
<dinasty> har blivit ersatt med alternativet makefile
<dinasty> vilket redan är inställt
<Ezim> dinasty: utgånget förstår jag vad det är, men jag förstår inte i det sammanhanget du använder.
<Ezim> dinasty: menar du att det redan är satt som shell?
<dinasty> aha.. nej det är satt som makefile. det står i filen när man editerar den att shell inte används längre
<Ezim> dinasty: mysko.
<dinasty> verkar som att det argumentet har blivit ersatt av makefile
<hexabit> Ezim: Nu har jag börjat installera: http://www.codeland.se/fp-content/images/mageia.png
<dinasty> detta är absolut inget jätteproblem för mig, var mest intresserad av varför linux gör så här för :)
<hexabit> Ezim: MÃ¥ste fixa lite. brb :)
<Ezim> dinasty: sorry kan ej testa då jag ej kör ubuntu.
<Ezim> dinasty: du kan ju kompilera från källkod med bfs patchen
<dinasty> Ezim: ska prova lite olika grejer här, se om jag kommer tillrätta med det
<dinasty> om det ens går :)
<Ezim> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/bfs-faq.txt
<Ezim> dinasty: jag körde med bfs under buntu.
<dinasty> Ezim: intressant läsning :)
<dinasty> danke!
<Ezim> dinasty: np.
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-22
<realubot> God morgon.
<realubot> Viktig nattläsning för datorintresserade: http://www.svd.se/kultur/understrecket/turings-udda-geni-forandrade-var-varld_7294971.svd
<realubot> Om Alan Turing.
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Turing
<realubot> Varför säger folk att man ska köpa nVidias grafikkort om man använder Linux? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
<realubot> K350: Jat testar tmux nu. Du har helt rätt ang. keybindings. Det är ju hopplöst att använda Ctrl+B för set option.
<realubot> *Jag
<gecko> Åter en dag att förbruka har tagit sin början
<realubot> gecko: Du är uppe med tuppen gecko.
<gecko> realubot< Jo det är jag som väcker den
<realubot> Tror jag det.
<realubot> gecko: Ska du inte ta steget över till den ljusa sidan? Där jag och K350 befinner oss. Till ncurses-sidan?
<realubot> Dumpa så många program som möjligt och ersätt dessa med CLI-baserade program?
<gecko> Vad är det för något?
<realubot> gecko: ncurses är ett enkelt grafiskt gränssnitt som körs i Terminalen.
<realubot> Aptitude använder ncurses. Irssi också.
<gecko> Nja. Det låter inget festligt
<gecko> Kör du irssi nu?
<realubot> gecko: Japp.
<gecko> Även om jag gillar terminalen så känns det lite kobbigt att köra allt via den
<gecko> *jobbigt
<realubot> gecko: Målsättningen är att lämna så många tradiotionella grafiska program som möjligt, typ Evolution/Thunderbird, Pidgin, Nautilus m.m. Dock så kommer jag tvingas ha kvar Firefox/Chromium då en textbaserad webbläsare utan bilder/video inte är så kul.
<gecko> Jo jag förstår det
<realubot> gecko: ncurses är ju inte riktigt som att köra kommandon i Terminalen. ncurses är ett grafiskt gränssnitt men det är väldigt enkelt och avskalat.
<realubot> gecko: Du har väl använt rtorrent? Det använder ncurses.
<gecko> Det stämmer. Men det är väl ändå via terminalen du kör grejorna
<gecko> PÃ¥fyllning
<realubot> gecko: Jag installerade Ubuntu command line från 12.04 Alternate-skivan och sedan fönsterhanteraren Openbox på det. Systemet drar 200-300MB i RAM när dator står och går. Det kallar jag ett lättviktigt Skrivbord.
<realubot> Inge Gnome Shell, Unity, KDE o.s.v. så långt ögat når.
<realubot> gecko: Jo, programmen körs ju i Terminalen men man manövrerar ungefär som i ett grafiskt program. Så man behöver ju inte köra Terminal-kommandon hela tiden.
<gecko> Det vore roligt att testa. Men inget som jag skulle ha som default
<gecko> Nu är det att packa väskan inför dagens och kvällens bilåkande
 * gecko önskar alla en trevlig bakfylla imorgon :)
<Philip5> har vi några små grodor i kanalen idag då?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Philip5> åhjo, Haffe du är väl allt en riktigt liten hoppande groda idag?!
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Jag funderar på att gå och lägga mig.
<realubot> Går det att använda Tab som keybinding i Tmux på något sätt?
<realubot> Tmux default keybindings var ju ingen höjdare ...
<realubot> Någon som vet hur man får Pil-tangenterna och Tab-tangenten att fungera som keybinding i Tmux?
<realubot> Jag vill kunna byta "pane" med Alt+Pil och rotera medsols mellan "panes" med Alt+Tab.
<Markk> Jag har bytt ctrl-b, som är default till ctrl-a som screen har.
<Markk> Men testa att googla på det, finns en del guider för tmux.
<realubot> Markk: Jag har också bytt C-b till C-a.
<Markk> Gött :)
<Markk> C-b är bara irriterande.
<realubot> Markk: Jag har googlat lite men det verkar som om just Tab inte ingår i uppsättningen mängden tangenter som stöds av Tmux. Men det kanske finns ett trick för att komma runt problemet ...
<Markk> ah
<Markk> Udda
<realubot> Jag läste något om att Tab är Xorg-specifikt eller något.
<realubot> Och att tangenten därför inte stöds av Tmux.
<Markk> okej
<realubot> En annan sak som jag stör mig på är att Cytl+PilVänster/Höger inte fungerar för att hoppa mellan orden i t.ex. Irssi när man kör Irssi i Tmux. Den tangentbodskombinationen har nog också ersatts.
<realubot> *Ctrl
<realubot> Tmux är överlägset Terminator på många sätt men tangentbordsgenvägarna är jag inte alls nöjd med. Jag tror Tmux använder samma genvägar som Emacs eller Vi så om man hade varit van vid dessa program så hade man nog inte upplevt genvägarna så fel.
<realubot> Markk: Jag har även satt C-a för att hoppa till nästa pane i ett window. bind C-a select-pane -R i .tmux.conf. C-a-C-a roterar då mellan panes.
<realubot> Sämre än Alt+Tab som jag hade i Terminator men bättre än C-o som var standard i Tmux.
<Markk> jupp, jag har C-a C-a för att växla mellan mellan senaste window jag var i.
<Markk> :)
<Philip5> Ezim: trodde du var ute och dansade små grodorna nu
<Ezim> Philip5: haha. nee inte min grej.
<Philip5> jodå, du törs bara inte stå för det ;)
<Philip5> kurderna håller på att ta över dansen runt midsommarstången vet du väl ;)
<Ezim> Philip5: haha är det så?
<Philip5> jag kom precis hem från att ha varit ut till gamla uppsala för att titta på lite majstång, dans och äta våffla. det var rätt gott om det ena och det andra där så det var rätt mångkulturellt. även många utbytesstudenter och turister som passar på att vara med om svenskt midsommarfirande
<Barre> jo men glad midsommar då
<Philip5> Barre: det samma! har du hunnit sänka första snapsen än då?
<Ezim> Philip5: låter nice.
<Ezim> idag blir det en grym match
<Philip5> tyskland-grekland?
<Philip5> tror inte grekerna har en chans
<Philip5> tycker nästan det bara är tur att de kommit så här långt
<Ezim> oj jag förväxla med spanien och frankrike matchen
<Ezim> ne då är det ingen match och tänka på direkt
<Barre> Philip5: dricker inte snaps, men silllunch med öl blidde det. Håller på att stryka och packa, ovanlig midsommar här. Drar till barcelona inatt =)
<Philip5> Barre: så du är ingen riktig karl menar du?! dricker du lightöl också?! ;P
<Barre> Philip5: hahah.... nej, jag tycker inte snaps är så gott att jag orkar med konsekvenserna, står helt enkelt över bara.   äter inte ostron heller, av liknande skäl ;P
<Philip5> hehe
<Markk> Vilka konsekvenser sker av ostron?
<Markk> Börjar folk dansa runt en pinne i marken och slåss av ostron också?
<Markk> :)
<Philip5> Markk: han blir pilsk och måste till...
<Markk> ah
<Barre> Markk: den vänder i halsen och vill ut igen...
<Markk> ah
<Markk> Du menar så
<Markk> :)
<Barre> :)
<Philip5> Barre: bara att svälja och se glad ut som du brukar säga ;)
<Barre> Philip5: hahahah.... äckel!!
<Philip5> hehe, ja den var låg
<Barre> nu dags för rakning, 2mm på huvudet och 4mm i skägget... cya
<Ezim> vad tycker ni om uefi?
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/canonical-clarify-ubuntu-secureboot-plans
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: trodde du var ute och dansade små grodor och annat lustigt
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  nej inget för mig en lugn hemma kväll
<swecarp> Philip5:  ska du ut och dansa i kväll
<Philip5> nej men jag var iväg på dagen och tittade på midsommarstång, dans och åt våfflor
<swecarp> våflor vad gott
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<gecko> Rapport från en parkeringsplats vid centralstationen i Östersund. Läget är förnärvarande stabil.
<gecko> Jag hitta ett öppet wifi :)
<gecko> Adjö för nu. Tåget är på ingång
<Haffe> I say.
<K350> c
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<Ezim> pm.
<swecarp> Ezim:  ok
<ibm> K350 hur är det
<realubot> Det verkar inte vara någon större skillnad mellan prisnivåerna på elektronik i EU-länderna:
<realubot> "Price level indices for consumer goods and services, 2011 (EU27=100)
<realubot> "
<ibm> K350 har du hunnit fixa programmen
<realubot> Nästan alla EU-länder ligger nära index 100.
<Squarism> Philip5,
<realubot> Frågan är om det finns pengar att tjäna att beställa datordelar från ex. Tyskland eller England?
<Squarism> Philip5, tjena! De va ett tag sen man såg dig
<realubot> *nära index 100 på elektronikvaror.
<realubot> K350: Har du hittat något vettigt sätt att väla mellan olika panes i Tmux? I Terminator gick det att byta tty med Alt+Pil eller med Alt+Tab men Tab verkar inte fungera i Tmux och dessutom måste man använda set option (C-b) innan man gör något annat.
<realubot> K350: Keybindings i Tmux är inte direkt smidiga även om man byter C-b till t.ex. C-a.
<Philip5> Squarism: jo jag satt precis och spelade en match men var lite omotiverade
<Philip5> omotiverad
<Ezim> Philip5: spelade du?
<Squarism> Philip5, ah
<Squarism> Philip5, de va väl mest här inne jag inte sett idg
<Squarism> Philip5, jag råkade ta bort mitt whatsANoob konto i all hast häromveckan och har spelat på andra... så där inne har jag inte kunna stöta på dig
<Philip5> Squarism: aha
<Squarism> Philip5, jag slutade spela 1vs1 o har just kört 2vs2
<Squarism> just mest
<Philip5> aha, jag kör mest 1vs1 och verkar ha fastnat på level 7
<Philip5> spelar oftast amerikan nu. förut var jag ju mr britt
<Squarism> Philip5, jag har lyckats slita mig lite från spelandet och har ägnat en hel del tid att programmera ett spel istället
<Squarism> Philip5, känns ju lite mer konstruktivt iafl =D
<Philip5> hoppla, något kul?
<Philip5> nästa minecraft?
<Squarism> kan försöka prestera en screenshot
<Squarism> ha inga förväntningar.. mitt första spel... har lagt 0 sekunder på design... bara velat få till ett mjukt nätverks multiplayer med fysik sim på servern
<Philip5> sånt kan man ju fixa senare
<Squarism> Philip5, https://docs.google.com/open?id=0Bw8Y3U1AV_IKa1RfdVBKMFlFVG8
<Philip5> lite som tank attack?
<Squarism> vet inte vad det är?
<Squarism> får googla
<Philip5> tror det heter så
<Squarism> som sagt... mitt första spel ever.. mest gla om jag blir klar
<Philip5> ändå kul antar jag
<Squarism> helt klart. Kul att få ngt gjort o så är det ju lärorikt
<Philip5> då kanske du snart gör CoH 2013 då ;D
<Squarism> inga problem
<Squarism> ge mig en månad
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> hehe
<Squarism> Philip5, har du linked in?
<realubot> Eftersom Tmux använder Emacs/Vi keybindings så omformulerar jag frågan till om det går att använda Tab som keybinding i Emacs/Vi?
<Philip5> nope
<Squarism> oh.. trodde man va tvungen till det i konsultsvängen
<Philip5> borde väl men det är lite olika beroende på vad man är för konsult
<gecko> Prisa Gud. Äntligen är jag på hemmaplan igen
<gecko> Är alla ute och super skallen i bitar månne?
<Ezim> hexabit råkar inte vara inloggad med ett annat nick?
<K350> realubot: Ja, ctrl+b är ju fullkomligt hopplöst. Jag har dessutom lite olika prompter i olika fönster för att lätt/snabbt kunna se vilket fönster jag är i. /may the ncurses be with you- always
<einand> Gladmidsommar dagen
<Ezim> einand: du är 15 min sent ute :P
<realubot> K350: Den stora frågan är ju om du har någon lösning på hur man använder Tab som keybinding eller hur man använder Alt+Pil för att byta till ett annat pane (tty) i ett window?
<realubot> gecko: I'm with you.
<K350> realubot: uhm, står det inget om macros i dokumentationen?
<K350> realubot: Själv försöker jag hitta en bra lösning på hur  jag kan få tmux att starta upp med förinställa fönster. Jag kör ctrl+a+# för fönsterbyte & ctrl+a+a för snabbyte
<gecko>  realubot Jasså har jag fått en egen liten stalker :)
<K350> ctrl+o i mc är verkligne GULD :-)
<K350> realubot: macro för Tab är - Tab :-) för pilarna är det M-left M-right osv
<ibm> K350 den funkar ändå inte den kräver sudo lösenordet men när jag skriver den så startar den ändå inte den borde väl inte kräva något lösenord alls
<K350> ändra rättigheterna
<ibm> K350 hur ska jag göra det när den inte ens vill starta alltså dropbox startar inte inget kommer fram
<gecko> Ezim< Gåoch lägg dig. Det är sent för en ung man att vara upp
<Ezim> gecko: sant. :)
 * Ezim ska gå lägga sig nu. :P
<gecko> Iof så är det sent för en gammal man också
<Ezim> gecko: må väl, gubb-tok.
<gecko> Samma
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-23
<gecko> Så där ja. En mindre :)
<gecko> Nä det är väl lika bra att avsluta detta
<realubot> K350: Ok. Jag läste något om att Tab inte fungerar som keybinding eftersom Tab är en "Xorg-tangent".
<realubot> K350: Jag tycker det är lite omständigt att man måste trycka C-a för att ge input till Tmux. Det hade varit bra om man kunde ge viss input direkt, t.ex. för att byta window/pane. Går det tror du?
<realubot> gecko: Så du pallar inte längre än till kl. 2?
<gecko> realubot< Still going strong :)
<realubot> Liket lever!
<realubot> :)
<realubot> gecko: Vad gör du uppe mitt i natta då?
<gecko> realubot< Jag kom hem för ett par timmar sen och kan inte sova ännu
<realubot> gecko: Alright.
<gecko> realubot< Har du varit och festat? Och dansat små grodorna :)
<gecko> realubot< Har lillgrabben somnat in?
<realubot> gecko: Pyttsan. Här sovs inte. Du vet väl vad jag tycker om att sova?
<realubot> gecko: Sova är för mesar.
<realubot> gecko: Det har varit en lugn midsommar för min del. Middag med sill, potatis och jordgubbar och glass på det.
<gecko> realubot< Ok. Om du säger det så. men jag tror du nattar på dagen med en gosebjörn
<realubot> gecko: Du har avslöjat mig.
<gecko> realubot< Potatis och jordgubbar. Lätre inte vidare
<realubot> gecko: Själv då? Spöat några Windows-users på stan i midsommarafton?
<realubot> gecko: Nu åt jag ju inte jordgubbarna till potatisen. ;)
<gecko> realubot< Nä har mest suttit i bilen sen 1100 igår
<gecko> Alltså inte bara suttit utan kört också :)
<realubot> gecko: Just det. Du skulle ju hämta frugan?
<gecko> realubot< Japp. Och tagit ut morsan på en åktur
<realubot> gecko: Jasså. Du körde bilen också. Det låter ju betydligt mer spännande än att bara sitta i bilen. ;)
<realubot> gecko: Är ordningen i hemmet åtserställd nu då när frugan har gjort comeback?
<gecko> realubot< Och så passade jag på att köpa ett telezoom
<realubot> gecko: Ska du bli en ny paparazzi-einand?
<realubot> Eller vad ska du med telezoom-objektivet till?
<gecko> realubot< Nja. Inte riktigt så våldsamt. Tänkte ha det för djurbilder i naturen
<realubot> gecko: Ah, trevligt. :)
<realubot> Jag är lite nyfiken på fotografering men jag vet inte ...
<gecko> Detta med objektiv verkar vara en djungel
<realubot> Det tar ju sådan tid om man vill bli duktig på plåtandet.
<gecko> Jag är inte duktig. Jag tar kort ändå
<realubot> Jo, men kul att bli riktigt duktig på att ta kort.
<realubot> Det hade varit roligt att kunna ta riktigt bra bilder.
<gecko> Jo visst. Jag lusläser tidningen Digitafoto för alla
<gecko> Men nu måste jag varaa en pussy och göra kväll
<maxjezy> tss
<K350> realubot: uhm, jo iofs...fast det är väl kanske lite av en vanesak. Jag är van vid c-a så det fungerar ok för mig i alla fall
<K350> realubot: fast ctrl+b måste man vara folkpartist för att komma på lol
<realubot> K350: Folkpartist? :)
<realubot> gecko: Pussy.
<K350> realubot: Mm, det var det grövsta tillmäle jag kunde komma på lol
<Barre> ircar på 10.000 meters höjd är inte varje dag man gör =)
<Hund> Barre: Du är med i tiotusenmetersklubben nu då. ;)
<gecko> Undrar hur många som kommer att ligga och hålla i huvudet idag?
<gecko> Undrar varför det är ett så pass ovanligt format  som används vid inspelning i en mobil. amr
<gecko> Ljud alltså. Inte video
<Ezim> swecarp: kena
<swecarp> kena Ezim
<gecko> Nu ska jag ut på en fotosafari i naturen. Vill testa mitt zoom som jag köpte igår
<swecarp> gecko:  lycka till
<gecko> Tack och adjö
<Ezim> tjena gubb-tok/gecko
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNTE
<maxjezy> Philip5: tjena
<christoffer> Någon här inne som har erfarenhet från Amazon AWS/EC2 tjänster?
<Philip5> maxjezy: tjena mors
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfGMppUADiE&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL057040012376814C
<maxjezy> där har ni lite musik som är no-ho-mo pop
<_Trullo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEdm-SPhDAQ
<maxjezy> jag klickar inte ens på andra tube-länkar längre i försiktighetsåtgärd för vilken smörja som där bakom kan finnas
<christoffer> Kan man installera enbart security upgrades med apt-get på något sätt?
<swecarp> wb Ezim
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Ezim> swecarp: danke schön.
<Ezim> swecarp: hur gick det med live-session?
<swecarp> åt helvete svart skärm med muspekare
<swecarp> Ezim:  får väl låta henne köra på min ett tag
<maxjezy> låter allt för generöst i mitt tycke
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bara bra Philip5  själv då
<Buse> okej nu har jag ett litet problem, varför blir "Gubbarna" när jag spelar upp följande film på youtube blåa?
<Buse> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0
<maxjezy> Buse: du vill ju bara att man ska gå in och bli attackerad av reklam
<maxjezy> på säkert din kanal
<Buse> maxjezy: nope har haft det länge
<Buse> maxjezy: tror inte du våga klicka
<coobra> kanal ?
<maxjezy> Buse: har du sökt på blue videos in ubuntu flash eller liknande värdelös söksträng som google ger dig svar på
<maxjezy> coobra: jo, youtube består av en massa kanaler
<maxjezy> som användare skapar
<maxjezy> min kanal är reklamfri
<coobra> k
<maxjezy> vissa användare vill tjäna pengar
<maxjezy> så tittare får se på reklam
<coobra> jo det vet jag
<coobra> ;D
<maxjezy> men de stora pengarna går till yubi one tubi kanobi
<coobra> haha
<maxjezy> kultur och det komerciella kan inte mötas så pass nära inpå
<coobra> ja
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> nu vila
<maxjezy> bra
<maxjezy> sillbakis?
<coobra> nej
<maxjezy> jag ska nog snapsa upp sillspadet till lunch
<Philip5> swecarp: bara bra. sitter och packar om gwenview
<swecarp> ok lite gör om gör rätt eller
<maxjezy> någon som känner till ett värdetransportrån med bra rekonstruktionsfilm på nätet
<maxjezy> behöver ett att studera
<Ezim> swecarp: :P va ej hård mot Philip5.
<swecarp> nej men packa om brukar betyda göra om
<Ezim> swecarp: kom ihåg att det var Philip5 som fick dig börja använda magiea.
<Ezim> swecarp: så du bör tacka honom.
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> Philip5: :P juste det var ej jag som övertalade swecarp att köra mageia. det var faktiskt ditt ppa som gjorde det.
 * Ezim är ond :P.
<swecarp> Ezim:  är den gode
<swecarp> får se i kväll om man kan beställa en ny värsting dator
<Ezim> swecarp: seriöst? planer på en ny burk?
<Ezim> gött.
<swecarp> Ezim:  om lotto ger bra utdelning då blir det nog 2 stationära
<Ezim> swecarp: :) så du kommer bli miljonär snart?
<swecarp> japp har beställt drömvinsten
<Ezim> swecarp: ingen aning vad det är.
<Ezim> önskar dig lycka till
 * Ezim gillar ej hasardspel eller andra spelmissbruk.
<swecarp> Ezim:  7 rätt på lotto och mintst 2 rätt på joker ger kanske 100 miljoner svenska kronor
 * swecarp spelar inte mycket kanske 1 eller 2 lottokuponger i månaden
<Ezim> swecarp: okej. är det bingolotto?
<Ezim> det sålde man hel del när man spelade boll som barn
<madbear> nej lotto
<Ezim> madbear: lotto är?
<swecarp> inte bingolotto utan vanliga lotto
<Philip5> swecarp: nej förbättringar av gwenview
<Ezim> swecarp: :) är det vad tv4 brukar visa med snurrande bollar?
<madbear> mmm
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> Ezim:
<Ezim> swecarp: okej. jag brukar alltid byta kanal då. :P
<Ezim> Philip5: :) din förbättring innebär nya buggar?
<Ezim> swecarp: jag har nog oddsat på fotboll 2-3 ggr under hela mitt liv.
<swecarp> man kanske ska se hur vädret blir i kväll
<Ezim> :) så mycket bryr jag mig om sådant
<Ezim> swecarp: brukar vädret påverka bollarna :P?
<swecarp> nej men om det är hyfsat så blir det fiske i kväll
<Ezim> swecarp: du verkar gilla fiska.
<Ezim> :) swecarp du har då större tålamod med fiske än :P burkar
<swecarp> ja det gör jag men det har inte blivit så mycket dom senaste åren av olika anledningar
<Ezim> swecarp: frugan som :P inte tillåter dig?
<swecarp> Ezim:  burkar ska bara fungera
<Ezim> swecarp: ingenting i livet "bara fungerar".
<swecarp> Ezim:  har väntat i 5 dygn på att det ska nappa
<Ezim> allt har sina brister
<swecarp> enda bristen i mageia är ingen seamonkey
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jepp. du ser allt har sina brister.
<swecarp> men jag kör ju den senaste lite bakvägen som du visade mig
<Ezim> det värsta man kan göra mot ett operativ system man använder är blunda från de brister och fel
<Ezim> enda sättet bearbeta dom
<Ezim> ne nu ska jag äta lite :) fisk
<swecarp> smaklig måltid Ezim
<christoffer> Någon som har koll på hur man ställer utf8_unicode_ci som standard i MySQL 5.5?
<christoffer> inställningarna från 5.1 verkar inte fungera längre
<Ezim> swecarp: :) tack. blev något simpelt makaroner och tonfisk.
<Ezim> till det sallad
<swecarp> riktig student mat då
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. normalt äter jag inte så här student-aktigt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  mistänker att du lagar riktig mat som god kötbit
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. är faktiskt :) duktig på köket.
<Ezim> enda jag ej orkat bry mig och lära mig är baka bröd
<swecarp> bröd är inte så svårt men jag kann inte hjälper till när det är baka frugan fixar det
 * gecko är också duktig på att laga mat. Bara jag inte behöver bevisa det
<swecarp> gecko:  wb
<swecarp> gecko:  hur gick fotandet
<gecko> Tackar. Phu + 28. Nja gick mindre bra. Det är för tidigt på dygnet för fina djurbilder
<swecarp> nä nu ska jag ut med hundarna ses senare
<Ezim> :) gecko vad för roliga bilder tog du?
<gecko> Ezim< Rolga vet jag inte. Men gillar att fota ute i naturen
<Ezim> defektz: tjenis.
<Ezim> gecko: förstår. kan vara avslappnande ta kort på naturen.
<gecko> Ezim< Precis. Det är lugnt och stilla. Men djuren är för lugna denna tid på dygnet. Inte ens renarna vill röra på sig
<Ezim> gecko: :) vill du ha fart när du tar kort?
<Ezim> är det inte bättre med lugna djur?
<Ezim> Philip5: har du sett nya filövervakaren för kde?
<Ezim> riktigt snyggt
<gecko> Ezim< Jag menar att dom ligger och slöar långt in i skogen och inte visar sig
<Ezim> gecko: jaha. okej. är du ute efter älgar :)?
<gecko> Ezim< Alla sorter av djur. Men helst björnar
<defektz> Ezim: tjena
<Ezim> Philip5: http://en.munknex.net/2012/06/new-kde-copy-dialog-first-preview.html
<defektz> Ezim: läget?
<Ezim> defektz: http://en.munknex.net/2012/06/new-kde-copy-dialog-first-preview.html  snyggt va?
<Ezim> intressant att gnome verkar komma med egen gnome software centre
<defektz> Ezim: jarå fint.
<Ezim> defektz: :) kde rocks
<defektz> jag har det rätt fint nu
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> defektz: gått över till kde? :)
<defektz> lyckades få till compton så att jag slipper grafikfel äntligen
<defektz> nä xfce4-panel och stumpwm
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> http://unsolicitedbutoffered.blogspot.se/2012/06/linux-on-film-supernatural-season-7.html
<defektz> (med compton)
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> defektz: usch vad är det för dumheter, kör in kde och allt blir bra :P.
<defektz> det är perfekt.
<gecko> +31 and still counting
<gecko> Rapport från en balkong
<defektz> nu har jag ju sparat in många timmar av kompilerande alltså
<defektz> det e ju en del andra features man kan välja på att kompilera istället...
<defektz> som tex urxvt som jag drog ner binär som saknar 256 color
<Ezim> defektz: gentoo eller sabayon?
<Ezim> eller något nytt? :)
<realubot> gnome-terminal mörknar ibland. Om jag t.ex. öppnar en ny tty i ett nyt pane så mörknar hela Terminalen. Den lyser upp igen när man rör musen i Terminalen. Vad är det som händer och hur blir man av med det?
<defektz> sabajjon
<defektz> har läst att man inte kan använda emerge riktigt hur man vill.
<realubot> Och select-pane -R gör inte så det går att rotera mellan tty i Tmux. Hur roterar man medsols i Tmux?
<Ezim> defektz: fungerar sabayon bra?
<defektz> Ezim: det tycker jag :)
<Ezim> realubot: ingen aning. jag körde gnome/unity några min och gick tillbaks till kde igen.
<Ezim> defektz: nice nice. sabayon är bra grejer.
<defektz> realubot: C-b n
<defektz> realubot: C-b w
<defektz> sådär nu har jag 256 färgerz
<defektz> vilken lyster!
<realubot> defektz: C-n n byter window. Jag vill gå till nästa pane i ett window.
<realubot> defektz: C-b w visar en lista på windows. Jag har bara ett window men flera panes. Jag vill hoppa mellan panes inte mellan windows.
<defektz> jaja
<realubot> Ezim: Du är en sann KDE:are. :)
<defektz> realubot: C-?
<defektz> :D
<defektz> fick fram allt därja
<realubot> defektz: Va?
<realubot> C-?
<defektz> C-b ?
<defektz>  j select-pane -D
<defektz> k select-pane -U
<defektz> l select-pane -R
<Ezim> realubot: jepp man har blivit det.
<realubot> defektz: Så jag måste ha olika keybindings för Up, Down, Left, Right?
<realubot> defektz: Det går inte att rotera medsols/motsols med t.ex. Alt+Tab och Alt+Shift+Tab?
<defektz> fick du fram det där med frågetecknet?
<Ezim> defektz: :) jag hoppas du kör kde under sabayon.. :P
<defektz> jag har ändrat massa bindings så mina stämmer säkerligen inte överens med dina :)
<defektz> Ezim: näää
<realubot> defektz: Nej. Det händer inget med C-b ?
<Ezim> defektz: hmm, bäst du tar skydd om du ser mig :P.
<defektz> realubot: C-b är ju default som allt börjar med i princip.
<defektz> realubot: fast jag har bytt till C-a
<defektz> så de e mer likt screen
<defektz> Ezim: lika bäst!
<defektz> :)
<defektz> kaffe
<Ezim> :) hmm ni och era nördiga WM
<Ezim> !kwin
<ubot2> Factoid 'kwin' not found
<Ezim> kwin rocks
<realubot> defektz: Jag vet att C-b är standard för set-option.
<realubot> defektz: Jag har också bytt till C-a.
<gecko> Ezim< Som dom aldrig får att funka riktigt  :)
<Ezim> gecko: kwin? bäst. kde? himmelsk.
<Ezim> gnome är fortfarande i identitetskris
<Ezim> unity sättet arbeta är inget för mig ännu
<gecko> Ezim< Inte då. Funkar klockrent
<realubot> Frågan kvarstår. Hur hoppar jag mellan panes (inte windows) med en tangentbordskombination? Jag har satt C-a C-a som select-pane -R men det låter mig bara hoppa mellan en pane till höger och tillbaka till vänster pane. Jag har två pane på höger sida men C-a C-a hoppar ju inte medsols.
<Ezim> xfce/lxde är bra, dock skiljer det sig inte så mycket ram för vara värt bli av med all bling. enda är att lxde har fruktansvärt snabb boot-tid. dock kör jag suspend på laptopen. så det är sällan jag startar om eller stänger av den.
<realubot> Måste jag ha t.ex. C-a C-a select-pane -R och C-a C-s select-pane -D för at kunna röra mig mellan alla panes i ett window?
<defektz> realubot: det mesta står i manualen faktiskt :)
<realubot> Jag vill ha typ: C-a C-a select-pane --rotation
<Ezim> gecko: :) har du gått över till kde? bra gjort.
<realubot> defektz: Jag har läst manualsidan men hittar inget om att rotera medsols/motsols mellan panes.
<defektz> realubot:  }           Swap the current pane with the next pane.
<Ezim> realubot: kör kde och strunta i resten :P.
<realubot> Jag funderar starkt på att strunta i Tmux om det är så här kasst.
<realubot> Är Screen lika kasst när det kommer till att navigera med tangentbordet mellan olika delar av ett window?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag dissar KDE OCH Gnome.
<Ezim> realubot: enbart openbox som fönsterhanterare?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag ska köra command line + Openbox eller något.
<realubot> Ezim: Ja.
<Ezim> realubot: också bra grejer. du kan ju köra openbox/kde också.
<defektz> realubot: testa en window manager som du styr med tangentbordet
<Ezim> om du ej vill ha kwin och all bling
<realubot> Ezim: Jag behöver inte KDE. Allt finns i Openbox. Meny, bakgrundsbild (med Feh), tangentbordsgenvägar ...
<Ezim> !Ezim
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<Ezim> realubot: openbox är bra, dock för nördigt.
<Ezim> !kde rules
<ubot2> Factoid 'kde rules' not found
<Ezim> ubot :) du är dum
<Ezim> !ubot2 j-vla dig :P
<ubot2> Ezim: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ezim> :)
<realubot> Seriöst. Är det bara jag som tycker att Tmux är grymt osmidigt när det kommer till att navigera mellan panes?
 * Ezim lättroad
<Ezim> realubot: vad är tmux för något?
<realubot> Ezim: Openbox har en bra inställning som tar bort fönsterdekorationerna (fönsterramarna). :)
<Ezim> realubot: nörd.
<realubot> Ezim: Ju mindre man ser av DE/WM ju bättre.
<realubot> Och ju mindre RAM det drar ju bättre.
<Ezim> realubot: ram ska användas.
<Ezim> din burk har nog mer 1 gb ram
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, men inte till DE/WM utan till vbox o.s.v.
<realubot> 4GB RAM.
<realubot> Det har min maskin i dag.
<Ezim> realubot: 2 gb till vboxen. du kommer inte märka något.
<realubot> Jag vill kunna köra vbox på 2GB utan problem.
<Ezim> realubot: det kan du ju även med de tyngre DE.
<realubot> Ezim: Om jag kör 2-3 system i vbox så. Dock tycker jag vbox går segt. Vad beror det på? Att en enda hdd används för host/guest?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag gillar när det är minimalistiskt också.
<Ezim> jag kör kde och 32-bits system tar det runt 300 mb, säg att det tar dubbla för 64-bits. låt säg vbox tar hela 2 gb. du har då mer än 1 gb kvar.
<Ezim> realubot: damn kör du 2-3 samtidigt?
<Ezim> :) är du frisk?
<defektz> realubot: har du testat kvm?
<realubot> Ezim: Jag kör Windows, Ubuntu Server som guest och Ubuntu Desktop som host ibland.
<realubot> Det går segt. Jag vill få upp farten så därför vill jag har gott om RAM till systemen och sedan kanske jag behöver ha en hdd till varje system. Jag vet inte ...
<Ezim> realubot: hmm hänger inte med. så du kör 3 guest och 1 host?
<realubot> defektz: Nope.
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, typ.
<realubot> Ezim: Ibland så.
<Ezim> realubot: vad är host?
<realubot> Ezim: Ubuntu Desktop.
<defektz> realubot: testa. jag gillar det bättre. men det är väl smaksak.
<Ezim> realubot: med openbox?
<realubot> defektz: Nu ska jag få ordning på Tmux så det går att använda dator på ett vettigt sätt.
<Ezim> realubot: har du funderat på köra crunchbang, madbox eller archbang?
<Ezim> defektz: kwm är det kde? :)
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har testat Crunchbang men Ubuntu command line + Openbox har allt jag behöver av DE/WM.
<realubot> Jag kommer att installera Ubuntu command line från Alternate-skivan och sedan X + Openbox. That's it.
<Ezim> realubot: okej. vad är command line? är det terminal kommando du menar eller?
<defektz> Ezim: närå det är inget sånt
<defektz> :)
<realubot> Ezim: Ubuntu command line är Ubuntu utan DE/WM. Ubuntu command line är basen för Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu o.s.b.
<realubot> *o.s.v.
<realubot> Ezim: Så man installerar Ubuntu command line (det är ett alt. på ALternate-skivan) och får ett helt Terminal-baserat system. Därefter installerar man X och valfritt DE/WM.
<Ezim> realubot: I see. låter bra. kör alternate-skivan och bestäm bara det du behöver. då blir det väl superb lite.
<Ezim> realubot: hur gick det förresten med gnumeric?
<Ezim> defektz: då är jag inte intresserad :P.
<realubot> Ezim: Ubuntu command line från Alternate-skivan är som Ubuntu Server men utan vissa server-moduler och mer anpassat för dynamiskt ip.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har inte testat gnumeric än. Jag använder Excel 2010.
<realubot> i Winblows 7.
<Ezim> realubot: nice. låter nördigt. passar dig bra.
<realubot> Ezim: "The command-line version of Ubuntu is a sparse system, without any graphical elements. It's a text-only version of what lies underneath all the advanced graphical elements. It's also the starting point for a minimal installation.
<realubot> To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs.
<realubot> "
<Ezim> realubot: :) kör det då.
<realubot> Ezim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Execute_installation
<Ezim> realubot: jag är personligen inte :P intresserad.
<realubot> Ezim: Japp. Men så behöver jag ett smidigt sätt att ha tiling i Terminalen. Jag har använt Terminator men det är lite begränsat så jag försöker få fason på Tmux men det vill sig inte riktigt med tangentbordskombinationerna för att hoppa mellan panes. :(
<Ezim> defektz: har du fått kläm på sabayon pakethanterare?
<defektz> realubot: dvtm
<Ezim> realubot: :) verkar jag intresserad av minimala tramset?
<defektz> men jag förstår inte varför du inte kör ett tiling wm istället :D
<realubot> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/8521/currentwindow.png
<realubot> JAg kan bara hoppa mellan htop-terminalen och Irssi-terminalen med bind C-a select-pane -R
<realubot> Ska jag behöva ha olika keybindings för att röra mig mellan alla panes? Det verkar sjukt osmidigt.
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, innerst inne så är du det. Du är bara inte medveten om det.
<Ezim> realubot: :P jaså. det är därför jag är så förtjust av kde?
<realubot> Ni ser ju själva hur sjukt Gnome är. När jag försöker ta en screenshot på current window så får jag med Take screenshot-fönstret.
<realubot> Tur att scrot finns ...
<Ezim> realubot: det där ser ju ut som unity :)
<gecko> Inget bråk i sandlådan pojkar
<realubot> Ezim: Det är Unity i Ubuntu 11.04.
<realubot> Men när 12.04 åker in så åker Unity ut.
<realubot> Jag har Ubuntu 12.04 command line + Openbox på min netbook.
<Ezim> realubot: nice nice.
<realubot> Hm, vad var det jag använde förut ... Xmonad. Det var ganska ok.
<Ezim> gecko: :) visst är du kde frälst?
<realubot> defektz: Går det att ha olika storlek på slave windows i dvm?
<Ezim> realubot: :) din netbook flyger nog, känns det som den går på sdd?
<Ezim> *ssd
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, den har bra fart nu faktiskt. Det är första gången den känns snabbare med Linux än med Windows XP.
<realubot> Windows XP flyter bättre på netbooken än Ubuntu med eller utan avancerade grafikeffekter.
<Ezim> realubot: hmm är windows xp snabb? det var något nytt.
<realubot> Jag tycker Windows XP är snabbt.
<Ezim> minns när jag körde lubuntu. vilket ändå är openbox/lxde och den flög.
<Ezim> så kör man bara openbox och command line så måste det nog gå ännu fortare.
<realubot> Jag tycker Gnome känns trögt på något sätt. När man öppnar fönster, klickar på knappar o.s.v. men det kanske är en inställnignsfråga hur snabb responsen är i Gnome?
<defektz> kanske är fel på musen.
<defektz> :P
<Ezim> realubot: bör inte det gå snabbt med gnome om man använder metacity istället för compiz?
<realubot> Ezim: Ja. Det är nog inte så stor skillnad mellan Openbox/LXDE och Lubuntu. Är det någon skillnad alls?
<realubot> defektz: Det felet borde väl märkas i Openbox och Windows XP också i.s.f. :)
<Ezim> realubot: lxde använder ju openbox som fönsterhanteare, dock är lxde i sig en DE.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag tycker inte Metacity är tillräckligt snabbt.
<realubot> Aja, Openbox it will be. PÃ¥ Ubuntu command line system.
<Ezim> realubot: här om jag stänger kwin effekterna går det sjukt fort.
<realubot> Och mycket ncurses.
<Ezim> realubot: varför kompilerar du inte din kärna med bfs patch?
<Ezim> din burk kommer flyga
<realubot> Ezim: Jag vet inte hur man gör och orkar inte sätta mig in i det ännu ...
<Ezim> realubot: du ska kalla dig nörd :)?
<realubot> Jag har mycket annat att lära mig. Tmux t.ex. Sedan väntar Mutt.
<realubot> Ezim: Det är du som kallar mig nörd. Inte jag. :)
<Ezim> :) sant
<Ezim> realubot: har du testat preload
<Ezim> ?
 * realubot fixar frukost.
<Ezim> det gör att boot-tiden går lite långsammare
<Ezim> dock bör programmen starta mycket snabbare
<realubot> Ezim: Nope.
<Ezim> realubot: testa. du kommer märka skillnad.
<realubot> Ezim: Boot-tiden är inget problem. Jag bootar datorn en gång per dag. Det får gärna ta 5 minuter om det vill.
<Ezim> realubot: testa då preload.
<realubot> Jag tycker bara boot-tiden är riktigt intressant på bärbara datorer.
<Ezim> realubot: testa preload. :)
<Ezim> http://sourceforge.net/projects/preload/
<Ezim> bör finnas i förrådet realubot
<defektz> tux on ice :D
<Ezim> swecarp: wb.
<Ezim> rik nu?
<realubot> Åh, ännu ett Tmux-problem. När jag försöker markera text i ett pane med musen så markeras text i alla panes horisontellt.
<realubot> *suckar*
<swecarp> Ezim:  tack
<swecarp> inte ännu
<Ezim> swecarp: håller tummarna.
<swecarp> bra
<realubot> Ezim: Preload verkar intressant ja. Tack för tipset.
<Ezim> swecarp: så skapar man liveusb för iso-hybrider: dd if=/path/to/the/downloaded/iso of=/path/to/the/USB/device
<swecarp> ezim länken funkar inte
<Ezim> dd if=/home/hem/Hämtningar/Mageia-2-LiveCD-KDE4-Europe2-i586-CD.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Ezim> swecarp: det är ingen länk dummer :)
<swecarp> ok såg det nu komando i terminalen
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.
<gecko> Vårlökarna börjar sätta blom på samhället har jag sett
<swecarp> vårlökarna har blommat färdigt här gecko
<Ezim> swecarp: du skriver självklart först:su -
<realubot> Vårlökar? Vad är det för en dist?
<Ezim> swecarp: dock måste du veta vart usb ligger och det får du reda på med: fdisk -l
<gecko> swecarp<  :) Synd för dig. Men här trippar dom omkring i nästan full frihet
<Ezim> swecarp: :) anteckna så du vet hur du gör.
<swecarp> blomsterhandlar disten special utgåva för florister
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag kommer nog att köära den gamla hedliga cd eller dvd
<realubot> swecarp: Aha. :)
<Ezim> swecarp: :) fegis.
<gecko> swecarp< Finns det en sådan?
<Ezim> :P cd/dvd är så stenåldern
<realubot> sudo fdisk -l
<Ezim> defektz: eller hur? :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  isot ligger på hdd som inte mountade du vet nästan den helt vansinniga adressen den har
<Ezim> realubot: alla kör inte med sudo.. en del kör su - :P..
<Ezim> swecarp: haha juste okej..
<realubot> Ezim: Tuffing.
<defektz> Ezim: rätt mesigt med cd-r faktiskt rättt så!
<defektz> realubot: och jag är hårdast.
<defektz> :P
<Ezim> swecarp: :P hdd som inte montade var faktiskt din blunder.
<gecko> I magen kanske :)
<swecarp> Ezim:  det blir ett jäkla skrivande för att bara få adressen till isot att bli rätt
<realubot> defektz: Vad bra. Då kan du ta och förklara för mig hur man hoppar medsol/motsols mellan olika panes i Tmux. Det är det minsta en person som är hårdast borde klara av.
<Ezim> swecarp: förstår
<Ezim> swecarp: pm.
<swecarp> ok
<realubot> swecarp: Fungerar det inte att tabba fram adressen?
<swecarp> fasen kaffet är klart
<defektz> realubot: jag är hård inte bränd i huvet.
<realubot> defektz: Säg som det är. Du är hård men inte så hård.
<Ezim> :) nu ska kurden också dricka kaffe
<defektz> realubot: om du nu vill ha det sådär så har jag sagt att det finns tiling wm, och om du ändå vill ha det i terminal så kan du testa dvtm'
<realubot> Jag tror bara gecko är tillräckligt hård för att svara på en sådan fråga om ens han.
<gecko> defektz< Du är nog mest hård i magen inget annat :)
<defektz> realubot: jag hittade ju det i tmux manualen. varför kan inte du hitta det? jag hittade till med vad du ska skriva in din .tmux.conf
<defektz> realubot: är du nöjd nu eller ska jag skriva det 5 gånger till?
<defektz> :P
<realubot> defektz: Säg då?
<realubot> defektz: Svarar du select-pane [-lDLRU] [-t target-pane] så skickar jag dig på hushållskurs hos geckos fru.
<defektz> realubot: vadå säg då?
<realubot> defektz: För då är din tid som linuxgeek över och ditt nya liv som hemmafru börjar.
<defektz> realubot: "jag pratar inte off-topic"
<defektz> :P
<realubot> defektz: Säg vilket kommando som hoppar medsols/motsols mellan olika panes i ett window i Tmux?
<hexabit> Trevlig Midsommar i efterskott :)
<hexabit> Ezim: Läget? :)
<Ezim> hexabit: tjenis. hur gick det vännen?
<realubot> Så Tmux är en lågstatusmultiplexer som inte ens har stöd för en så enkel sak som att smidigt hoppa mellan olika panes.
<realubot> Vilken människa skapar ett program med stöd för att dela upp ett window i flera olika panes med ett tty/pane utan att samtiigt bygga in en smidig funktion för att hoppa mellan panes med tangentbordet?!?
<arand> realubot: ^b o eller ^b piltangent?
<realubot> arand: Det fungerar men är inte riktigt bra. Alt+Tab är snabbare.
 * realubot lägger sig och vilar.
<arand> bind h select-pane -L; bind j select-pane -D; bind k select-pane -U; bind l select-pane -R är praktiskt ^b h/j/k/l
<Ezim> defektz: sabayon har skön community faktiskt.
<Ezim> avslappnad
<arand> Och sen om du inte gjort det än ändra från ^b till ^a som prefix...
<realubot> arand: Det är för omständigt. Jag vill inte ha olika tangentbordsgenvägar utan en som hoppar medsols/motsols mellan panes. T.ex. Alt+Tab och Alt+Shift+Tab.
<defektz> Ezim: ja det e den. till skillnad från ubuntu ;)
<realubot> bind C-a select-pane -R hade jag gått med på om -R betydde att man hoppar medsols. Då hade C-a C-a fungerar eftersom jag har C-a istället för C-b.
<Ezim> defektz: tycker faktiskt ubuntu har skön community eller så har jag bara haft tur med ubuntus community.
<defektz> Ezim: skoja bara. men det e lite sådär ibland faktiskt.
<Ezim> defektz: sämst av de jag varit med är pclinuxos community.
<Ezim> därefter linux mint community och framför deras irc kanal
<defektz> :D
<defektz> ska ta en eftermatencigg
<Ezim> :) linux mint irc kanal fick adhd utspel när jag påpeka för dom att en bugg jag förr upplevde inte fanns samma version av ubuntu men linuxmint
<Ezim> de blev j-vla liv i deras kanal
<Ezim> :)
<gusnan> Ezim, logg? :)
<Ezim> kanske därför jag ej är superb förtjust i derivat
<Ezim> gusnan: jag sparar inte loggar som är över ett år :).
<Ezim> gusnan: minns jag ej fel så var det fsck relaterad, men jag minns inte riktigt nu.
<realubot> Hur är det med dvm, går det att ställa in olika storlek på olika slave windows/panes eller är layouten "låst"?
<defektz> dwm?
<defektz> valfritt
<defektz> för att svara på frågan. finns patchar
<Ezim> realubot: http://i.imgur.com/84WuB.png
<Ezim> med all lull lull :)
<Ezim> realubot: :) inte illa va? då har jag flera flikar igång med foxen och streamer musik. samt annat igång. så runt 677 mb är väl inte så farligt. :P
<_Trullo> RAM: Used: 8494/16302MB
<Ezim> _Trullo: damn du har mycket ram på din burk.. :)
<Ezim> _Trullo: vad kör du för något?
<_Trullo> måste man ha när man kör windows
<Ezim> _Trullo: ju, med windows måste man nog ha mycket ram. :)
<realubot> defektz: Det är alltså inte standard och man måste patcha källkoden. Right?
<realubot> Ezim: Nej. Det är inte så farligt faktiskt. Dock har jag läst att KDE ska dra mer RAM än Gnome. Men det kanske var förr det.
<Ezim> realubot: sedan 4.7.* är skillnaden minimal
<Ezim> inget man lägger märke till
<realubot> Ezim: Din hacker. :) Du har ju en ikon för Wireshark.
<Ezim> realubot: har jag? det är dolphin.
<Ezim> med faenza ikon-tema
<realubot> Aha. Jag tyckte det såg ut som Wireshark-ikonen.
<defektz> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1745421/scrotz/xfstumpsolar.png
<defektz> :)
<realubot> Ezim: https://www.wireshark.org/
<Ezim> juste :) när linus gav nvidia fingret, så gav han även microsoft fingret pga microsoft lögner.
<Ezim> realubot: :) det är som sagt ikon-tema som faenza har. passar bra med dolphin.
<defektz> ny skräckis på gång det glädjer mig !
<realubot> Skräckis?
<Ezim> realubot: dock kör jag grooveshark.. orka med spotify och deras reklamer
<defektz> ATM
<realubot> Ezim: Nä, man får pröjsa om man ska ha Spottan.
<realubot> Annars går det inte nu när gratiskontona är så begränsade.
<Ezim> defektz: läst om amd nyheten?
<defektz> nä? vad? :)
<realubot> Dock är inte 49 svenska pecetas så mycket för "fri" tillgång till musik.
<Ezim> defektz: nvidia förlora ett avtal pga dom inte öppnar sina nvidia blobs binära...
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNTE
<Ezim> som amd vann
<Ezim> även om jag är nvidia användare är jag glad att detta sker
<Ezim> nvidia måste öppna sig för optimus stöd för linux användare
<Ezim> annars som linus ger jag också nvidia fingret
<Ezim> min nästa laptop kommer nog ha enbart intel.
<defektz> nice!
<Ezim> defektz: jepp.
<defektz> jag kör på bara intel nu :)
<defektz> det går ju ann men jag spelar inget.
<Ezim> defektz: bästa som finns. då dom har grymt stöd för linux.
<Ezim> de satsar hårt på open source
<Haffe> Det tråkiga är bara att intel är kriminellt.
<Ezim> defektz: flesta spel behöver ändå 2d
<Haffe> Bygger fabriker på stulet land.
<defektz> ja det tycker jag. slängde mitt ati o kör bara på intel
<Haffe> Ägnar sig åt djupt konkurenshämmande handlingar. Saboterar för konkurenterna.
<Ezim> Haffe: det gör inte konkurrenterna?
<defektz> Haffe: det är ju skitbra. då ska jag handla mera intel! :)
<defektz> Haffe: dom är nog säkerligen inte ensamma om att hålla på sådär
<defektz> Haffe: hur fick du reda på detta?
<Haffe> Vad?
<defektz> all information om intel såklart
<Haffe> Att Intel har en fabrik på israelisk ockuperad mark?
<Ezim> defektz: radeon drivrutinerna håller högre standard än nouveau.
<Haffe> Det är ingen hemlighet.
<Haffe> Att INTEL har mutat oemleverantörer för att inte sälja AMD och har slagit av optimeringar för AMD i kod som ICC producerar.
<Haffe> Det kom fram i skadeståndsprocessen som AMD vann mot INTEL.
<Ezim> Haffe: du har rätt i det du skriver.
<Ezim> sådant är självklart ej bra.
<defektz> det e ingen nyhet att folk beter sig för pengar.
<Ezim> defektz: +1
<Ezim> Haffe: återigen så gör intel mer för linux drivrutinerna än vad nvidia någonsin gjort.
<Haffe> Sa jag att jag gillar nvidia?
<Ezim> det är pinsamt trots att optimus tekniken funnits så länge så har nvidia inte ens visat intresse för linux
<Ezim> Haffe: ingen aning vad du gillar eller ogillar.
<defektz> jag tror att alla företag håller på att försöka äga hela marknaden så gott det går.
<Ezim> defektz: jepp. kolla bara på microsoft.
<Ezim> microsoft tar ju betald för android lurar och de tar cash vart de än kan
<Ezim> nu även med uefi
<Ezim> sv-n är vad dom är
<defektz> Ezim: ja. :D
<Ezim> defektz: så härligt när windows 8 floppar.
<defektz> haha
<defektz> ja det har jag inte sett mkt utav .. finns det ingen som använder det?
<Ezim> defektz: microsoft har tendensa lansera varannan flopp och varannan hyfsad.
<Ezim> tror tom windows 8 blir en större flopp än vista
<Ezim> defektz: :) vista kom förinstallerad på den här laptopen.
<defektz> Ezim: jaså du har en sån du. :)
<Ezim> defektz: :) jepp. dock har jag varit helt windows fri nu i 2 år.
<Ezim> defektz: enda ggr jag kommer kontakt med windows är i plugget eller vänner som ber om hjälp. dock har jag påpekat för dom att jag glömt windows :P.
<defektz> det e bra det. jag fick leva lite med windows xp förra sommaren. då jag var bostadslös... :)
<defektz> min flickvän använde det och inget annat
<Ezim> defektz: tur så gillar tjejen kde och linux.
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> defektz: hon blev kär i linux när jag rensa hennes xp från virus
<defektz> blingbling-kde
<Ezim> defektz: trots att jag installera brandvägg och antivirus program så fick hennes burk virus
<Ezim> defektz: då är tjejen ingen person som använder sin burk till fuffens.
<defektz> hon kanske gillar porr? :)
<Ezim> defektz: :) jepp hon älska blinget och effekterna. samt var hon förtjust att man kunde köra linux från usb/cd i live-session
<Ezim> defektz: nej. tjejen är ingen sådan typ.
<defektz> hähä
<defektz> :D
<Ezim> defektz: hon är mer politisk intresserad.
<Ezim> porr hade nog varit det sista hon skulle kolla på framför sin burk
<defektz> stadigt
<Ezim> defektz: jepp hon är stadig :) allt.
 * swecarp är glad att han inte åkte och fiskade
<Ezim> swecarp: :) kena.
<swecarp> märkligt det här med att ta hem distar ena stunden 703mb nästa 688mb
<realubot> swecarp: Är det samma dist?
<swecarp> japp
<realubot> swecarp: Samma version och allt?
<realubot> swecarp: Det låter väldigt konstigt? :S
<realubot> swecarp: Du får kontrollera hash-summan på iso-filen för att se att du har fått hem en komplett version.
<swecarp> allt är samma
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<realubot> swecarp: Hur kan allt vara samma om filerna är olika stora? Det låter ju som att det måste vara någon skillnad på filerna.
<swecarp> ja något är det
<swecarp> hittade felet realubot  det ena var gnome det andra var kde generalfel av mig
<swecarp> laddade ner fel andra gången
<Ezim> :) du är skön swecarp :P
<swecarp> vafasen Ezim  du vet hur jag är lite vimsig man blir sådan när man paserat 40
<Ezim> swecarp: :P det kanske man blir. har ju några år kvar tills det blir aktuellt för mig.
<swecarp> Ezim:  för kurden blir det nog tidigare kanske redan vid 26
<Ezim> swecarp: haha.
<swecarp> :)
<Ezim> swecarp: jag tror det jag skrev om Philip5 ppa har fått honom dra sig tillbaks :(.
<swecarp> ja min kommentar var inte snäll heller gör om gör rätt
<Ezim> swecarp: jag hoppas han förstår att vi skriver med glimtet i ögat.
<swecarp> det hoppas jag att han verkligen gör
<swecarp> Ezim:  en ny 64bits snart hemma
<Ezim> swecarp: så du vann?
<swecarp> nej har inte kollat ännu dragningen har varit
<Ezim> swecarp: :) har du beställt utan veta om du vunnit eller inte?
<swecarp> ja en ny dist
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jaså?
<Ezim> swecarp release 1. nya disten?
<swecarp> Ezim:  tog hem en ny 64bits mageia ska se om jag lyckas få den på en usb
<Ezim> swecarp: juste kolla pm.
<swecarp> sparad på en mer normal adress i datorn
<Ezim> swecarp: kolla pm meddelandet. ett tips som kan komma till användning i andra fall också.
<swecarp> jap kollat
<kish> vad är klockan?
<kish> 18:49
<realubot> arand: C-a Pil får duga. Tack för tipset.
<realubot> *C-b
<realubot> swecarp: Aha. Det förklarar ju allt.
<swecarp> japp lite borta i tankarna när jag startade andra nedladdningen
<defektz> då var emms fixxad. hyffsat.
<Ezim> emms? nörd grej?
<defektz> mediaspelare
<defektz> i emacs
<Ezim> defektz: okej.. nörd
<Ezim> :P
<Haffe> !time
<ubot2> Factoid 'time' not found
<Haffe> !add time
<ubot2> Factoid 'add time' not found
<Haffe> !help
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<maxjezy> funkar visa electron kort för onlineshopping?
<Ezim> Haffe: haha skönt. brottas du också med ubot?
<realubot> Vad föredrar ni? Screen eller Tmux? Vilket och varför?
<Philip5> Ezim: vilka tror du vinner ikväll då?
<swecarp> Philip5:  norge vinner
<Ezim> Philip5: jag hoppas ju på frankrike.
<Ezim> då jag följt det laget alla matcher sedan 98
<Ezim> inte missat 1 enda träningsmatch
<Philip5> jag hoppas på spanien. frankrike är så dryga
<Ezim> Philip5: :) jag är ju som sagt fan av franska landslaget, så för mig blir valet enkelt.
<Ezim> dock att förlora mot spanien är inte världens undergång
<Ezim> då dom spelar otrolig fin fotboll
<Philip5> swecarp: hehe, norge. det närmaste norge du får komma är att du får kolla på nannskog som kommentator ;D
<Ezim> katalonia rules
<swecarp> Philip5: :)
<Ezim> Philip5: :) jag höll även på frankrike när dom möte landslaget. det kanske säger hel del om vad jag tycker om detta fotbollslandslag.
<defektz> Ezim: katatonia rules
<defektz> :D
<realubot> Hrm, nu är ni väl ändå lite .... offtopic va? ;)
<Ezim> realubot: lungt, Philip5 är op :P.
<defektz> offtopic & tmux mannen är igång
<Philip5> fotboll är ju bara såååå ubuntu
<Ezim> Philip5: sedan höll jag också på ryssarna när dom möte tre kronor... :P
<Ezim> gillar som sagt lag som spelar vackert
<Ezim> Philip5: enda orsaken jag följer landslaget de senaste åren är pga ibracadabra
<Ezim> annars är herrlandslaget ett stort skämt
<Philip5> heja mellberg
<Ezim> Philip5: jepp han är allt bra mellberg. trots allt ibras bundis i landslaget :P.
<Ezim> sedan gilla jag när mellberg klappa till tönten fredrik ljungberg
<Philip5> jo
<Ezim> utan ibra så är landslaget lika underhållande som korpfotboll
<Ezim> vet helt ärligt inte vad jag kommer göra med landslagets matcher när ibra lägger skona på hyllan
<defektz> realubot: vad tycker du om min tmux då? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1745421/scrotz/tmuxscreen.png
<defektz> sen kör jag screen oxå. du får gissa vilken :)
<Philip5> Ezim: guidetti får stora skor att fylla efter zlatan
<Ezim> Philip5: jepp, dock är han fortfarande ung talang. han kan bli en världsspelare eller en medelmåtta.
<Ezim> Philip5: dock lär guidetti aldrig bli lika bra som ibra. det kan man redan se nu.
<Philip5> man kan ju ändå hoppas
<Ezim> man kan se på en spelare om de har det lilla extra för bli väldsstjärna och med guidetti ser jag inte det. dock har han potenial. verkar dock väldigt korkad som person.
<Ezim> Philip5: det svider extremt mycket att när ibra för en gång skull gick in i ett mästerskap med landslaget och spelade grymt bra så floppar resten av laget.
<Ezim> :(
<Ezim> första matchen så var tom den goda mellberg ett stort frågetecken
<Philip5> jo
<Ezim> Philip5: du tyckte att grekland hade tur när de kom till kvarten. vad säger man inte om england?
<Ezim> dåliga mot frankrike. hade bara tur att de ens fick med sig 1 pinne. dåliga mot ukraina och fattar inte hur de vann matchen. dåliga mot landslaget och fick 3 poäng.
<Philip5> supertur med grekland och bra mycket tur för england
<Ezim> Philip5: istället för england borde landslaget spela. :(
<realubot> defektz: Det ser fint ut. Särskilt att Panelen högst går ihop med kanterna på Tmux panes. Eller är det dwm du kör och inte Tmux?
<arand> dagens google var lite kul
<Ezim> snälla ej malouda, ben afra är bättre.
<Ezim> :(
<Ezim> hmm vad pratar hon för sk-t snack?
<Ezim> benzema gjort 2-3 assist
<Ezim> sedan får han dålig understödd från mittfältet
<Ezim> och lär dig att benzema är en spelande anfallare och bäst i världen på det
<Ezim> gjorde 14 assist i ligan för real
 * Ezim idlar nu.
 * swecarp kommer att störa Ezim  under hela matchen
<swecarp> :)
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> I am watching Zoolander.
<Haffe> Is it worth it?
<Markk> np: Trentemøller – Always Something Better
<Markk> oj
<Markk> förlåt
<Philip5> "MEN are like Bluetooth, he is connected to you when you are nearby, but searches for other devices when you are away.... WOMEN are like WI-FI: she sees all available devices but connects to the strongest one."
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tack
<Philip5> Ezim: wooohooo!
<swecarp> Philip5:  stör inte Ezim han tittar på fotboll
<Philip5> ja och hans lag ligger under :D
<swecarp> hehe
<swecarp> dax för hund prommenad
<Philip5> det regnar inte på dig då?
 * arand petar lite med bzr för att fixa en ubuntu-bug
 * arand spyr lite
 * Philip5 har aldrig riktigt blivit vän med bzr. föredrar både git och svn
<gecko> Fy vad jag blev trött av att sitta ute i solen. Blir nog en tidig kväll
<Ezim> s-ck
<Ezim> hmm svenska kommentatorer efterblivna idioter
<arand> s/svenska//
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> hur kan man kritisera benzema?
<Ezim> den enda i frankrike som vågar anfallare
<Ezim> vad ska han göra med nästintill noll understöd?
<Philip5> han har ju varit kass i den här matchen han också
<Ezim> Philip5: kass? ser vi på samma match?
<Philip5> ja
<Ezim> ja, då kan du inte mycket fotboll.
<Philip5> bara för att han inte får chanser så blir han inte bra
<Philip5> du är bara kär i honom
<Ezim> Philip5: benzema har gjort allt rätt med boll. allt som benzema fått har han gjort bra ifrån.
<Ezim> Philip5: nej, det har inget med saken. benzema har för dålig understöd.
<Philip5> ser inte klart... bara skimmrar när du ser honom... puss puss
<Ezim> man kan inte spela med ensam anfallare utan offensivare kanter och understöd från mittfältet.
<Philip5> ja visst har han det men han har ju inte kunnat visa sig bra heller för han har ju aldrig bollen på något bra sätt
<Ezim> benzema match nu påminner om ibras
<Ezim> när ibra fick bollen noll understöd
<Ezim> typ som matchen mot ukraina eller england
<Ezim> ne nu tillbaks till matchen
<Philip5> Ezim: wooohooo!
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> frankrike, vilka håglösa sopor! :D
<Ezim> Philip5: den här halvleken har dock benz varit dålig.
<Ezim> blanc vidriga defensiv är inte frankrike
<Philip5> han har varit dålig hela matchen det är bara du som inte sett det tidigare för att du är kär i honom
<Ezim> frankrike som var först på landslag spel spela 4-3-3 spelar jävla 4-5-1.
<Ezim> Philip5: äsch du kan inte fotboll. håll dig till hockey.
<Philip5> du är bara dålig förlorare :D
<Philip5> sverige punkterade den franska självkänslan
<Philip5> spanien borde tacka sverige
<Ezim> Philip5: äsch sverige har bara ibra.
<Ezim> frankrike underprestera pga en tränare med idiot spelstrategi
<Ezim> frankrike har inte spelmaterial för spela 4-5-1
<Ezim> för spela det behöver man extrem offensiv mittfält
<Ezim> räcker inte med bara ribery som vågar utmana
<Ezim> nåja grattis spanien välförtjänt
<Ezim> hoppas frankrike skäms och blanc framförallt
<Ezim> blanc tror att frankrike är real madrid
<markus_> :)
<Ezim> i real är karim omgiven av yttrar som di maria och c.ronaldo
<Ezim> och ett inner av özil/alonso
<Ezim> bara av de offensiva i mittfältet håller ribery måttet
<Ezim> blir så lättläst att markera ribery
<Ezim> :( kan inte blanc se att frankrike saknar en ledare på plan
<Ezim> hmm Ezim surar nog för sig själv nu
<maxjezy> JALLA
<Ezim> swecarp: wb.
<swecarp> Ezim:  hur gick det i matchen
<Ezim> swecarp: :) sk-t. men dom är välbetalda proffs, gör de inte bättre ifrån sig är det meningslöst att älta vidare.
<Ezim> så jag har officiellt släppt förnedringen
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> swecarp: hur gick det med lotto?
<swecarp> :((( ingen ny dator
<Ezim> swecarp: bättre lycka nästa ggr.
<swecarp> japp hoppet dör alldrig
<Ezim> swecarp: :) din gamla fungerar ju ändå bra.
<swecarp> jap den funkar fint men vore roligt med en nyare maskin med lite mer kraft och minne
<Ezim> swecarp: förstår. då kan du göra mer med den också.
<swecarp> japp framför allt så kommer digikam gimp och kden liuve funka bättre
<Ezim> swecarp: förstår.
<swecarp> lika så så kan man köra lite försök med att paketera och annat lite mer resurskrävande
<maxjezy> bättre att rendera lite 3d istället
<Ezim> swecarp: :P nice nice. får väl hoppas du får ny burk inom närmaste tid.
<swecarp> japp hoppas att det blir inom 10 år annars så kan jag inte köra vidare
<maxjezy> mm, chips och cola rakt ner i kistan
<Ezim> swecarp: :) ju då det lär ske innan dess.
<Ezim> varför kan du inte köra vidare efter 10 år?
<swecarp> maxjezy:  fasen nu blev jag sugen på knäckebröd med ost
<Ezim> swecarp: haha det var precis vad jag åt :P.
<maxjezy> jag är sugen på käk jag med men skickade tanten till statoil
<swecarp> finns nog inga distar som passa mig då
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa och en glad midsommar! Tyvärr inte mycket kvar :/
<swecarp> gokväll DrGrov
<Ezim> DrGrov: godkväll och glad midsommar.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Det var synd med Spanien - Frankrike, 2-0.
<DrGrov> Tack Ezim
<DrGrov> Tack swecarp
<DrGrov> Jag tror mig äntligen förstått varför jag tyckte KDE på 10.04 var så himmelens enkelt och aningen tröttsamt
<Ezim> DrGrov: hmm du vet vad jag tycker om frankrike och du förstår nog hur jag mår.
<DrGrov> Jag hade ju aldrig ens kollat på inställningar för Windows i System Settings :D
<Ezim> DrGrov: lol.
<swecarp> DrGrov:  kde är guds gåva till linux
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jo, det gör jag. Dock hade ju Frankrike inte mycket att komma med över hela matchen. Typ en farlig frispark av Cabaye i första + några halvchanser som kunde blivit farligt.
<Ezim> swecarp: http://i.imgur.com/G3VMZ.png
<DrGrov> swecarp: Ja, det är det verkligen. Dock vete fan hur jag kunnat missa Windows inställningar i System Settings på det viset :D
<DrGrov> Ezim: Hade förväntat mycket mycket mer av Frankrike i denna match.
<Ezim> DrGrov: stämmer bra. jag förstår inte varför blanc inte spelar med 4-3-3, han var ju själv med frankrike när dom spelade det spelsystemet. man var först med introducera det på landslagsnivå.
<Ezim> DrGrov: ja, jag hade förväntat mig mer också.
<Ezim> frankrike kan ej spela real 4-5-1, det går ej.
<Ezim> inte med det materialet
<Ezim> benzema blev alldeles för ensam
<Ezim> mot 4 försvarare
<swecarp> Ezim:  väldigt lite root lösen i din maskin
<Ezim> swecarp: gjorde det med meningen. :) så kommer din fru ha det också.
<Ezim> då när uppdateringar kommer behöver hon inte knappa in lösenord
<Ezim> bara klicka på uppdatera
<swecarp> smart
<swecarp> jag kör med root lösen
<Ezim> swecarp: varför köra med root, när man vet vad man gör och själv använder burken?
<Ezim> kan vara smart om man är flera och inte litar :P på den andra
<Ezim> köra med root lösenord för simpel sak som uppdatera ska det vara :P
<Ezim> DrGrov: har du bytt över till 12.04?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag hade förväntat mig mera offensivt lagda backar på högerkanten. Reveillere samt den andra minikillen (glömt namnet) gjorde inte mycket väsen av sig alls. Dock stabila defensivt. Spanien skall absolut aldrig ha straff som blev 2-0. Jag skulle ha vilja se Frankrike spela som Italien, 3-5-2. 3 mittbackar, 2 offensiva backar/mittfältare samt 3 innermittfältare + 2 renodlade anfallare
<DrGrov> Nej, inte bytt till 12.04 ännu. Har inte haft tid ännu p.ga. telefonbusinessen jag hamnat göra nu i midsommar :D Har inte riktigt lust att göra det nu heller med tanke på kandidatarbetet jag skall ha färdigt i sommar nästan helt.
<Ezim> clichy var bra på sin kant.
<DrGrov> Ja, Clichy var riktigt bra. Hade bra speed på och var både bra offensivt samt defensivt. Bra blandning av ge och ta.
<Ezim> DrGrov: 3-5-2 skulle också fungera perfekt.
<Ezim> DrGrov: bara inte nollan mexes spelar i försvaret är jag glad.
<Ezim> DrGrov: frankrike förlita för mycket på ribery och benzema. hade extremt lättläst spel.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja herregud, Mexes är katastrofal. Helt sinnessjukt att Milan ens tänkte tanken att signa honom. Helt jävla katastrofal i både Roma samt Milan. Nå väl, Milan köper och signar bara Bosmanfall, sådant som ett lag som Juve inte helt enkelt vill ha ;-)
<DrGrov> Ja, spelet var lättläst men också fullständigt horribelt defensivt vid den första chansen Fabregas får som inte var straff då han rann igenom. Blanc, helt horribel matchcoach.
<Ezim> DrGrov: instämmer helt.
<Ezim> DrGrov: lär Philip5 lite fotboll.
<Ezim> :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vad skall man ha för fönsterinställningar? Vad är en bra engine att använda? Tänkte Bespin.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Hur så?
<Ezim> DrGrov: han yrade tidigare :P...
<DrGrov> Ezim: Om vad?
<Ezim> DrGrov: om fotboll och karim.
<Ezim> DrGrov: menar du fönsterbeteende?
<Philip5> frankrike fick vad de förtjänade
<DrGrov> Jag satte med en tysk vän igår då Tyskland mötte Grekland och korrigerade honom stup i kvarten. Han tyckte sig se 2-1 målet som en hörna, inte frispark. Jag blev ju helt lack på killen, sa att han borde se sig i spegeln och aldrig mera yttra sig kring fotboll.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Vad har du för lag du gillar? Viktig första fråga. Vet om jag ens kan ha en fotbollsdiskussion med dig, beror så mycket på svaret.
<Ezim> DrGrov: han är nog anglofil.
<Philip5> bästa laget så klart
<DrGrov> Philip5: Inte bara Franrkike. Fotboll är en sådan sport där alla lag får vad dom förtjänar. Så enkelt. Frankrike spelade inte ens på 70% av sin kapacitet.
<Philip5> barca
<Ezim> DrGrov: omslagsbyte är vad jag valt i fönsterbeteende då jag gillar det när jag tabbar.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Okej, jag tänkte mera på dekorationerna som man har att välja mellan.
<Ezim> DrGrov: helt riktigt. Frankrike kan mer, men med en coach som inte bryr sig så smittar det av på dom andra.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Barca? Bästa laget? Hur fan lyckas man då inte vinna över Chelsea med det övertag man har? Tillåt mig skratta.
<Ezim> DrGrov: kan du ta skärmdump på vad du menar?
<Ezim> DrGrov: chelsea förtjäna ej vinna, dom spelade handbollsspel och hoppas på kontringarna skulle gå hem.
<swecarp> Ezim:  pimpmaster kanske kan ge lite tips
<Ezim> fotbollen dog lite den dagen
<swecarp> fotboll är redan död
<Ezim> swecarp: ge DrGrov gärna tips. du har ju bra smak så.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Skulle jag suttit som coach i Blancs skor skulle jag åtminstone ha rytit till lite emellanåt och visa lite engagemang. Det var ju helt hopplöst emellanåt. Led verkligen med några av mina favorit fransoser så som t.ex. Lloris. Han vore perfekt som arvtagare åt den största av dom alla, Gigi Buffon sedan då han lägger av i Juve.
<Ezim> Lloris var klanderfri, men vad ska man göra med ett så bedrövligt lagsammanhållning?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Visst förtjänade Chelsea att vinna, hur klart som helst. Hur så inte? Fotbollen är ju enbart om vinnare och förlorare. Chelsea spelade catenaccio fotboll till perfektion. Samma som Mourinho gjorde med Inter mot Barca. Jag var jävligt glad
<Ezim> Frankrike har ingen lagledare på plan. De saknar helt enkelt en som kunde ärva Zidane karisma på plan.
<DrGrov> swecarp: Jag har snart allting i ordning, lägger ut en skärmdump sedan någonstans i cyberrymden.
<Ezim> En som får motståndarna göra på sig själv
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag skulle säga att dom har en ledare redan på plan men dom ser honom inte...
<Ezim> DrGrov: ja, du tycker ju om sådan försvarsinriktad spel, du är ju trots allt juventino som är erkänd defensivt tänkande lag. :)
<swecarp> DrGrov:  skärmdumpo på mitt dubbelskärms läge http://i.imgur.com/9o14p.png
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jaha, du menar så. Kolla då på Juves defensiv i år + gjorda mål. Kallar det inte riktigt defensivt enkelt :)
<Ezim> DrGrov: ja, det är defensivt när inte ens anfallarna är vettiga anfallare.
<Ezim> spelare som vidal bär juventus offensiv
<DrGrov> Philip5: Måste vara jobbig att vara Barca supporter då ni inte lyckades vinna CL samt krossa Real... Vad tror du om Villanova nu som tränare? Blir han bra eller?
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ta på dig glasögonen i så fall om du kallar att Vidal bär Juves offensiv.... Han är ju en köttare som Marchisio men betydligt mindre offensiv än Marchisio. Lika bra defensivt om inte lite bättre t.om. Pirlo är ju hjärnan i Juves offensiv tillsammans med Vucinic. Utan Pirlo vore det jävligt mycket jobbigare att vara juventino.
<Ezim> DrGrov: ja, Pirlo är hjärnan, precis som i landslaget i år. Hur känns det att en gammal Milanista bär ert mittfält? :)
<DrGrov> Ezim: Kolla då matcher som Juve vunnit med mer än 1-0 så ser du en ganska uppåtriktad trend som motbevisar det du häver ur dig om att Juve skulle vara ett defensivt lag. Krossade ju Roma med 4-0 hemma, Parma 4-0 hemma osv.
<Ezim> DrGrov: vet ej om jag tycker Vucinic bär spelet så bra. Dock håller jag med om Marchisio. Vidal med sin löpstyrka och lust att utmana påminner om Di Maria.
<Ezim> Även om kanske är nr mindre.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Det är inga problem för mig. Milan och Allegri förstod inte sig på vad dom hade kvar av Pirlo. Allegris blunder att släppa Pirlo. Har alltid gillat Pirlo men sett honom som en svag länk redan denna säsong i vissa lägen.
<Ezim> DrGrov: ja, Roma med sin idiotiska tränare har sina berg och dalbanor under ligan.
 * swecarp byter ämne på kanalen till vi som snackar fotboll istället för fri programvara
<Ezim> swecarp: sorry du har rätt. blivit för mycket fotboll idag.
<DrGrov> Di Maria är ju ingen defensivt tänkade spelare, går ju inte att jämföra en ytter med en defensiv mittfältare.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vi hoppar in någon annanstans och fortsätter fotboll, ok?
<Ezim> DrGrov: :) vi kan PM.
<swecarp> men det händer ju lite i kanalen iallafall inte stendött med bara folk som joinar och lämnar
<Ezim> då jag inte tror någon annan är sugen på delta
<DrGrov> Jag talar gärna fotboll då det är tyst, men är tyst själv då någon behöver hjälp. Om det går bra?
<swecarp> forsätt ni Ezim  o DrGrov
<DrGrov> swecarp: Danke, du bist schnell.
<Ezim> swecarp: ne du har ändå rätt. blir för mycket fotboll nu.
<Ezim> då det är helt off-topic
<DrGrov> Fotboll är aldrig off-topic i tider som detta nu.
<Ezim> DrGrov: vi kan som sagt före diskussionen via PM om du vill.
<swecarp> est ist inordnung  DrGrov
<Ezim> DrGrov: :) fotboll kan vara off-topic, vi är trots allt inne en kanal som har med IT göra.
<DrGrov> swecarp: Jag tänkte bara säga just "Danke, du bist schnell". Minns att det betydde något bra. Inte helt säker dock, har dåligt minne.
<Ezim> hade varit annorlunda med :P sopcast/veetle frågor osv
<swecarp> min tyska är dålig vet inte onm jag har stavat rätt engång
<DrGrov> Vi måste ju köra en Sopcast kanal sedan då säsongen kommer igång
<Ezim> DrGrov: jepp. :)
<DrGrov> swecarp: Vad sa jag då jag sa "Danke, du bist schnell".
<Ezim> DrGrov: har du ny bytt till 12.04 eller lirar du fortfarande med 10.04?
<swecarp> DrGrov:  du sa tack du är snäll
<DrGrov> swecarp: Bra bra, jag är inte helt borta då med andra ord :)
<swecarp> fel  du sa du är snabb
<DrGrov> Ezim: Jag tror jag svarade på det redan... ? :)
<Ezim> DrGrov: hmm gjorde du. då ber man om ursäkt.
<DrGrov> Nå väl, schnell = snabb. Samma sak ungefär.
<swecarp> vafasen förstod vad du menade
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nej då, det är lugnt. Jag har planerat på att lägga in 12.04 men blivit för bråttom med kandidatarbete nu och vågar inte riskera alltför mycket.
<Ezim> DrGrov: förstår. kör då 10.04 ett tag till.
<Ezim> 12.04 :) kommer ju ändå stödjas under 5 år
<Ezim> :P så du har gott om tid
<swecarp> 12.04 är fint funkar bra :))(((
<Ezim> swecarp: lol :P. jag måste ju vara snäll.
<Ezim> swecarp: sedan brukar LTS normalt bli bättre när nuvarande wheezy kommer bli stabilt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  man kanske skulle ha sparat lite skärmdumpar från mitt lilla äventyr i 12.04
<Ezim> swecarp: :P.
<swecarp> som skräck exempel hur det kan gå
<Ezim> swecarp: kanske en bild på Philip5 :)?
<Ezim> :P mitt problem var faktiskt inte Philip5 skyldig då jag inte körde hans ppa.
<DrGrov> Detta är problematiskt, svårt att få färgerna att passa perfekt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  här öär bilden http://www.lidareng.no/Bilder/Philip5.JPG
<swecarp> :)))
<Ezim> swecarp: haha, vilken sköning du är.
<Ezim> är inte Philip5 +50 ?
<Philip5> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article15020876.ab
<Ezim> Philip5: haha din sköning. stackars Philip5 :P. du kan allt om du bara vill.
<DrGrov> Fan, detta är hopplöst.
<DrGrov> Jag svor åt mig själv att aldrig konffa KDE mera men nu gör jag ju det ändå
<Ezim> DrGrov: det är roligt konfa kde. då möjligheterna är enorma.
<Ezim> Philip5: vad heter bästa DE under linux? :)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<DrGrov> Återkommer strax, reboot
<swecarp> ok DrGrov
<Ezim> realubot: hallå tuffing :P.
<Ezim> realubot: fått någon tjej efter dig?
<Ezim> nu när du kör openbox+command line+tmux
<Ezim> och vad allt annat nördigt ni sysslar med
<Ezim> DrGrov: wb.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Tack, hamnar att logga ut igen. Brb
<realubot> Ezim: Nej. Tjejerna skyr mig som pesten.
<realubot> Ezim: Var håller gecko hus då? Har han fått utegångsförbud eller?
<realubot> gecko: Vakna nu.
<Ezim> realubot: blir svårt få tjejer via vår kanal :P.
<maxjezy> Ezim: sover du?
<Ezim> maxjezy: nee. sover du?
<maxjezy> lite
<maxjezy> Ezim: vill du se min desktop
<maxjezy> it's big
<maxjezy> skämta bara
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33703
<maxjezy> kolla min menyikon
<maxjezy> gissa dist
<realubot> Ezim: Skam den som ger sig.
<Ezim> maxjezy: du verkligen gillar blender :).. ser väl snyggt och stilrent ut.
<Ezim> realubot: :) lycka till. du kanske tillslut får en pojke till livskamrat :P.
<maxjezy> jojo, städade upp lite på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> låg massa skit där
<maxjezy> så skaffa jag en wallpaper
<Ezim> maxjezy: ser i alla fall fint ut nu.
<maxjezy> :)
<swecarp> ok dx att sova för denna gamla farbro
<Ezim> maxjezy: dock ser ju kde finare ut självklart :P.
<Ezim> swecarp: sovgott.
<realubot> maxjezy: är det du som har riktatbakgrundsbilden?
<maxjezy> jojo, men sen är alla kde jag testat så kluriga
<maxjezy> nej det är inte jag, hittade den på nättet
<maxjezy> realubot:
<Ezim> maxjezy: kde klurigt? :)
<swecarp> maxjezy:  kolla denna  http://i.imgur.com/9o14p.png
<maxjezy> de som följer med mint är så fula
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har ett kommando för att visa/dölja skräpet på Skrivbordet. Jag sopar skiten under mattan istället för att städa upp på Skrivbordet.
<swecarp> kde är enkelt maxjezy
<maxjezy> swecarp: ser nice ut men din wallpaper är inte snygg
<maxjezy> swecarp: kan du ha 2 wallpapers
<swecarp> vill ha en ren bakgrund maxjezy
<maxjezy> en på varsin skärm?
<realubot> swecarp: Vad gör Konsole-grejen på Skrivbordet?
<maxjezy> och miniräknaren
<maxjezy> :)
<swecarp> 2 skärmar kan vara olika wallpapers
<maxjezy> gör egna wallpapers
<maxjezy> så de överlappar snyggt
<swecarp> lat het realubot  ska städa lite
<maxjezy> tycker alltid linux panelerna har varit fulare än windows
<maxjezy> buggiga i utseende och beteende
<swecarp> nä nu kallar kudden riktigt
<maxjezy> speciellt KDE
<maxjezy> lite som en verktygslåda för barn
<Ezim> maxjezy: http://i.imgur.com/l7vOa.png
<Ezim> så ser i alla fall ut när jag trycker på ctrl+f8 för kunna ta skärmdump på båda samtidigt
<Ezim> :)
<maxjezy> de va helt okej
<maxjezy> lite för mycket sagan om ringen över wallpapers men
<maxjezy> det är en smaksak
<Ezim> :P gillar sådana wallpapers faktiskt
<Ezim> maxjezy: det du skriver om kde är strunt.
<maxjezy> =)
<Ezim> du älskar provoceras
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> ska installera windows xp nu
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> :P du är bra tokig finne maxjezy
<maxjezy> nej om man ska ta och rita lite
<maxjezy> jo, så får det bli
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> alltid överst funktionen fungerar inte när program går i fullscreen
<maxjezy> sämst
<Ezim> ne nu kallar sängen
<Ezim> maxjezy: du får fortsätta ha monologer
<maxjezy> nu såver alla barnen
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-24
<realubot> maxjezy: Barnen ja, men inte kanalens tuffingar.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> äntligen lite arbetsro
<realubot> Japp. Skönt.
<antii> hej maxjezy
<maxjezy> tjena antii
<maxjezy> måste ta en ryk, fått nerv-vrak i händerna av att rita
<antii> fy fan
<maxjezy> ska visa vad ja ritat
<maxjezy> vänta
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33707
<maxjezy> inte klart men
<maxjezy> började med denna istället
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33708
<maxjezy> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/03/15/american-isps-to-launch-massive-copyright-spying-scheme-on-july-12/
<gecko> Morgonstund har guld i mun
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Hej.
<Haffe> Hur står det till?
<phnom> Jodå, synd att klaga. Själv?
<Haffe> Det går vidare.
<fredlb> någon som är hajj på vim som är vaken vid denna timma? ;)
<phnom> fredlb: Fråga på, någon brukar kunna svara
<fredlb> Försöker få shortcuts att funka i vim med c.vim. Alla börjar med "\" men jag verkar inte kunna skriva \ i normal-mode
<christoffer> kombinationer fungerar väl inte så bra i normal mode har jag för mig
<christoffer> men är inte säker
<christoffer> har inte testat det så noga
<christoffer> \ är ju egen tangent med engelsk layout
<christoffer> testat om det funkar då?
<christoffer> kanske lite bökigt för att testa ett sådant scenario =)
<fredlb> ja jag vet inte riktig hur det skulle gå till :p
<fredlb> det är samma sak med att f9 komplierar filen och att ctrl-f9 ska köra den. för mig blir det fn-f9 för att kompliera, vilket funkar, men ctrl-fn-f9 funkar inte för att köra
<phnom> \ Funkar som mapleader här iaf
<phnom> Men det kanske inte var det du menade?
<phnom> Funkar med remap också
<fredlb> tror det är ett problem på min mac, då shift-alt-7 ger mig \. Det funkade med / som är shift-7
<christoffer> ok
<phnom> fredlb: Du håller inte in alt medans du skriver kommandot? För då funkar det inte här heller med \
<phnom> s/alt/altgr
<christoffer> aha, kanske det problemet jag har/haft
<phnom> Eftersom altgr modifierar de andra också så blir t.ex. \gd → \ŋð
<fredlb> ah, nä
<fredlb> bara en enkel \ (dvs släpper shift-alt)
<phnom> Du kan släppa alla tangenter emellan, men det kanske inte hjälper. :)
<fredlb> hum, alltså alt-+ funkar också för att ge \, men det funkar inte heller i normal mode
<christoffer> jaha, nu tänkte vi inte lika...släpper ju altgr innan övriga tangenter =//
<fredlb> haha va fasiken
<fredlb> jag har ju missuppfattat det helt
<fredlb> jag trodde jag skulle få mitt lilla \ där nere som man får med :
<phnom> Jahaaaa
<fredlb> haha, sorry ;p
<fredlb> dvs, nu funkar det
<christoffer> :)
<fredlb> tack :)
<itmannen> PÃ¥ plats
<itmannen> Snart gratis kaffe
<hexabit> Godmorgon ;)
<Philip5> midda
<Haffe> Koda koda koda.
<hexabit> Haffe: Me too
<markus_> möra
<Haffe> Fisk.
<hexabit> Haffe: Hehehe jag trodde du "kodade" som i c00da :)
<Haffe> Jag sitter och skriver en massa python.
<hexabit> Haffe: Aaaah.. Jag gillar python :)
<hexabit> Sriver mycket "google script" till jobbet.
<hexabit> Vi har gått över till Google Apps.
<Ezim> Philip5: säg till dina asagudar att göra något åt vädret här. börjar tröttna på sk-ten :P.
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<Ezim> :) 1 på forumet försökte uppdatera/uppgradera sitt system utan tillgång till nät :P....
<Ezim> sköna typer det finns
<Philip5> Ezim: ska bli sämre i början på veckan.
<Ezim> Philip5: du får börja offra lite djur till dina asagudar
<Ezim> så de blir glada och skänker oss lite sol
<Philip5> Ezim: nog du som ska göra det för då blir det nog överlyckliga om de får en troende kurd
<Philip5> Ezim: fast blir det fint väder kommer du ju ändå bara hänga vid gottsundabadet och spana på fjortisar ;)
<Ezim> Philip5: du tror fortfarande jag bor i gottsunda?
<Ezim> :P du måste vara senil.
<Ezim> gottsunda blir andra sidan uppsala för mig
<Ezim> Philip5: :) sedan är jag upptagen, så vad ska jag med en fjortis till?
<Philip5> jo jag vet men du skulle ändå åka dit
<Ezim> Philip5: :P nej det skulle jag inte.
<Ezim> nåja nu har man städat/diskat och senare när vädergudarna tillåter handla
<Ezim> jogga
<Ezim> :) sedan jävlas med Philip5 fram till matchen ikväll
<Philip5> ligger du i hårdträning?
<Ezim> Philip5: nja, inte hårdträning. jag var det för någon månad sedan. ska återuppta träningen.
<Ezim> så jag ska börja få upp flåset igen
<Philip5> jag ska nog också ut en runda lite senare och klämma en 5-10 km
<Ezim> Philip5: nice. normalt så brukar jag jogga runt 5 km 4-5 ggr i veckan.
<Ezim> om jag joggar låt sig 3 ggr i veckan klämde jag in 1 mil istället
<Philip5> jag kör väl 5-10 km 3 ggr i veckan. mindre nu än vad jag brukar
<Ezim> igår var första ggr jag joggade på lite längre 1 månad och det var runt 5 km. problemet var att jag brottades med luren hela vägen hem.
<Ezim> Philip5: riktigt bra för en gammal gubbe. :)
<Philip5> sprang ju marathon förra året så då var det mer träning också
<Ezim> Philip5: riktigt imponerad. vad löper du 1 mil på?
<Ezim> har du tagit tid någon ggr?
<Philip5> drygt 45 min
<Philip5> inget supertempo
<Ezim> löper du på asfalt eller terräng?
<Ezim> Philip5: 45 min på för 1 mil är helt hyfsad tid. dock blir jag mer impad om det är terräng.
<Philip5> spår
<Ezim> Philip5: fortfarande riktigt bra tid.
<Philip5> hågadalen, röbo, uppsala högar, stabby
<Ezim> Philip5: imponerad. hur gammal var du nu igen +50?
<Philip5> springer aldrig på asfalt
<Philip5> tsss
<Ezim> Philip5: bra för en gamling.
<Ezim> då innebär det att du joggar och håller igång ofta
<Ezim> då kondition är färskvara
<Ezim> Philip5: jag minns ej exakt vad jag sprang 1 mil på, dock tror jag att jag sprang 5 km på under 20 min. om jag inte är ute cyklar.
<Ezim> :) får ta tid igen när jag joggat ett tag
<Ezim> Philip5: när jag lirade fotboll aktivt då kunde jag jogga 1 mil om dagen utan problem.
<Ezim> till det brukade jag gå 1 mil också
<Philip5> gör det. ta tid idag så du ser utvecklingen
<Ezim> då var jag i för sig träningsfreak
<Ezim> Philip5: det ska jag göra, det brukar gå snabbt för mig få upp flåset.
<Ezim> har :) rätt fibersammansättning för långdistans
<Ezim> Philip5: vi får en dag jogga ihop.
<Ezim> det skulle vara kul jogga med en kde :P fanatiker
<Ezim> så kan vi utbyta :P kde tips
<Philip5> du får locka med swecarp då också
<Ezim> Philip5: :) han bor ju i a-sås
<Ezim> det blir lång väg för honom och åka
<Ezim> :P
<Philip5> han får väl offra sig lite för kde
<Philip5> han kanske tar hundkärra och åker efter i den
<Philip5> om han inte orkar hålla tempot
<Ezim> Philip5: :P jag är inte så förtjust i hundar.
<Philip5> kanske är de som inte är så förtjusta i dig ;)
<Philip5> eller så tycker de kurd smakar gott :D
<Ezim> Philip5: sistnämnda tyvärr.
<Ezim> Philip5: som barn blev jag biten av en hund. ägaren till hunden var känd rasist i området.
<Ezim> vore han inte en äldre man skulle han få :) stryk
<Ezim> men den kurdiska respekten till äldre gjorde så jag teg
<Ezim> allmände inte ens idioten
<Philip5> jo det finns ju en del dåliga hundägare tyvärr
<Philip5> inte hundens fel alla gånge direkt
<Ezim> Philip5: definitivt inte hundens fel att ägaren är idiot
<Ezim> Philip5: han bad inte ens om ursäkt. dock fick jag in riktigt fina fullträffar på hunden så den halta.
<Ezim> tur att det inte var en kamphund, då hade det varit kört för mig.
<gecko> Sitter och spanar efter mobila datacenter
<Ezim> gecko: :) hej på dig gubb tok.
<gecko> Ezim< Tjena din hundälskare
<Ezim> gecko: haha.
<Ezim> gecko: hur går det med nya laptopen?
<gecko> Spanar på blocket alltså efter mobila datacenter
<gecko> Ezim< Jag är väldigt nöjd
<Ezim> gecko: skoj. fick du igång fingeravtryckningen?
<gecko> Ezim< Jag har inte orkat pyssla något mer med det
<Ezim> gecko: okej. dock fungerar allt annat?
<gecko> Ezim< Allt funkar klockrent både med ubuntu och kubuntu. Väldigt snabba
<Ezim> gecko: nice.
<Ezim> kör du 12.04 eller 12.10 på den?
 * gecko lletar husbil på blocket
<Ezim> gecko: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_ups&num=1
<gecko> Ezim< Jah fegra och kör kubuntu 12.04 samt ubuntu 12.10
<Ezim> gecko: läs länken om 12.10
<Ezim> det väntar mycket gott när det kommer till prestanda
<gecko> Ezim< Ja det ser ut så iaf
<Ezim> gecko: :) trevligt.
<Ezim> vad tycker du om kubuntu 12.04?
<gecko> Ezim< Jo den funkar då bra hos mig
<gecko> Ezim< Varför du inte ute i solen och sparkar på en boll?
<gecko> *är
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/its-not-to-late-to-enter-ubuntu-app-creation-contest-and-win-a-laptop
<Ezim> gecko: vädret är inte så värst bra här. allt är Philip5 fel. han var ej snäll mot asagudarna.
<Philip5> är ju perfekt löparväder. ganska varmt och inte för soligt
<gecko> Ezim< Han rår väl för det mesta elände i världen
<Ezim> gecko: ju det är bara hans fel :P.
<Ezim> Philip5: jag tror swecarp fru har givit honom förbud att sitta framför burken :=).
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<swecarp> har sovit din förbasked kurd
<Ezim> haha :P där vakna han till liv
<Ezim> Philip5: :P tror att hans fru gav honom tillåtelse :P
<Ezim> swecarp: :) råkade du sova framför burken?
<Ezim> :P vem vaknar så här dags? hmm det kan inte vara lätt vara gammal.
<Ezim> gecko+Philip5+swecarp=150 år tillsammans?
<Ezim> :P hel del visdom och erfarenhet
<swecarp> Ezim:  presis avänd från blöjor startar snart  pott träningen
<Ezim> swecarp: man brukar ju säga att när man blir äldre så blir man mer som ett barn
<swecarp> Ezim:  tog en lur eftaer maten
<Ezim> blöjor blir väl :P ens vardag som gamling
<Ezim> swecarp: inget slår matkoma :P.
<swecarp> nej det bästa som finns tyvär så kan man inte göra något åt det på veckorna
<Ezim> undrar vad snittåldern är här i vår kanal
<Ezim> swecarp: :) vet du vad för skoj Philip5 har lagt upp?
<swecarp> ezim dedt är bara att s6tarta en undersökning
<swecarp> nej det vet jag inte Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<Ezim> :P din gamla vän Philip5 ppa
<swecarp> ja lite gammal skåpmat serjag
<Ezim> swecarp: jag såg förresten kexi paket i cauldron.
<swecarp> ja det är en ny utgåva på väg
<Ezim> swecarp: har du någon koll på om det löser dina kraschar med calligra?
<swecarp> kanske det är ju bara i kexi det krashar bugen är relativt gammal så dom kanske har löst det
<Ezim> swecarp: får hoppas det. den kommer nog till mageia 2 med tiden.
<gecko> Har laddat in det senaste från Philip5. Och det funkar utan problem både i kubuntu och ubuntu 12.04
<swecarp> gecko:  stackare
<gecko> swecarp< Nä det är inget synd om mig :) Jag mår som en prins
<Philip5> så klart det gör
<gecko> SÃ¥ klart?
<gecko> Det finns inget som heter "så klart" i datavärlden :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> swecarp: snart är libreoffice 3.5.5 också tillgänglig för dig.. jag som kör update-testing har den redan... update-testing ska du dock aktivera.. mer för de som vill buggrapportera innan saker släpps till updates.
<Ezim> *dock ej aktivera
<swecarp> Ezim:  testa på du så jag fåer en klar produkt
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jepp.
<Philip5> swecarp: du som gillar hundfoto. då måste du ju bara kolla in de här sköna bilderna av seth casteel på hundar som dyker ner under vattnet. riktigt coola :D http://littlefriendsphoto.com/index2.php#!/3/underwater_dogs/1
<Philip5> swecarp: kanske något för dig att ge dig på med din vovve? :D
<Ezim> Philip5: gulliga bilder.
<Philip5> skojiga
<swecarp> Philip5:  vilka sköna kort presis som babysim
<Philip5> swecarp: exakt
<Philip5> swecarp: du kanske skulle skaffa ett undervattenshus för din kamera och börja med dina vovvar
<swecarp> Philip5:  bara ett problem lär inte få dom i vatnet
<Ezim> hmm synd att det inte går spara bilderna
<Ezim> några var riktigt gulliga
<Philip5> swecarp: fråga Ezim så kastar han nog gärna hundar i sjön :D
<Ezim> Philip5: haha din jävel.
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jag är ju lite "rädd" för hundar. så Philip5 jävlas.
<Ezim> katter är sköna djur, men envisa som få.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag kan glädja dig har en katt oxå
<Ezim> swecarp: en sådan katt som registrerar att man är där, men inte orkar bry sig komma?
<gecko> Det är tur att vår nytillträdde TL inte ser er nu. Då hade ni fått rejält på pälsen
<swecarp> ja lite av det kollar upp en sedan går hon och lägger sig på någon av sina favoritplatser
<Ezim> swecarp: dina hundar är nog snälla. ägaren är ju :) bra person. om hunden är otrolig så kör jag dd :P på dina partitioner för hämnas.
<swecarp> gecko:  kolla logen från i går kväll
<Ezim> gecko: :) vi får pasa på när han inte är här.
<Ezim> *passa
<gecko> :D
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag vet vart din brevlåda bor brushan
<Ezim> swecarp: sant :P.
<swecarp> Ezim:  det har hänt en oroväckande sak här
<Ezim> swecarp: jaså
<swecarp> mot all förmodan så funkar frugans dator bra helt plötsligt när hon kör trådat för bi routern
<gecko> Ezim< Nu ingår det iof inte i en TLs uppgifter att slå folk i skallen vid offtopic
<Ezim> swecarp: mysko. testade du alltså live-session?
<Ezim> gecko: du lägger för stor vikt på vad han gör här i kanalen.
<Ezim> han är ingen gestapo direkt
<swecarp> nej hon kör du vet det där andra otäcka systemet
<gecko> Ezim< Jo det är precis vad han är. En är enligt han själv en Gud
<swecarp> :D
<Ezim> swecarp: okej. hojta till när du testar livesessionen.
<Ezim> gecko: :) du förstorar upp det hela.
<swecarp> det ska jag har den nu iallafall på usb
<Ezim> swecarp: nice.
<gecko> Ezim< Nä jag säger inte allt. Så jag förminskar det hela
<Ezim> swecarp: kommer du ihåg dd kommandot jag lärde dig?
<Ezim> nästa gång lägg till: bs=1M  i slutet så går allt mycket fortare. glömde nämna det när du väl skapade liveusb.
<swecarp> vilket var det
<Ezim> swecarp: för skapa liveusb av hybrid-ison
<swecarp> ok nu är jag med
<Ezim> swecarp: efter /dev/sgd eller vad det var för dig
<gecko> swecarp< Har du köpt en ny dator?
<swecarp> dd if=/home/marten/Hämtningar/Mageia-2-LiveCD-KDE4-Europe2-x86_64-CD.iso of=/dev/sdg bs=1M
<Ezim> swecarp: exakt
<Ezim> bs=1M gör att överföringen till usb går fortare
<swecarp> gecko:  nej det har jag inte men hoppades på lotto igår
<swecarp> fan libre office har börjat krångla när jag markerar och höger klickar så stänger det dockumentet
<gecko> swecarp<  Aha. Jag bara såg något att du tänkte köpa
<markus_> bs
<gecko> swecarp<  Behöver du en Fujitsu Amilo A7640W?
<Ezim> swecarp: kraschar det?
<gecko> 2 Gb Ram. Men tyvärr liten HDD. Bara 30 GB
<swecarp> japp stänger ner och får återskapa dockumentet nästa gång jag ska öpna det
<swecarp> gecko:  har ju min stationära där jag kan lagra lite om jag delar ut hddn
<Ezim> swecarp: blir det samma problem om du gör det med tangentbordet?
<gecko> swecarp<  Ok. Du får den om du vill ha den
<swecarp> nej ctrl c funkar
<swecarp> gecko pm
<Ezim> swecarp: buggen är tyvärr uppströms. finns även i 3.5.5.
<swecarp> ok då får jag tänka på det att använda ctrlc vid kopiering
<swecarp> Ezim: ok har även råkat ut för lite lustigheter i base
<Ezim> swecarp: ibland när libreoffice har sin snabba release cycle får de även till en del lustiga buggar
<swecarp> 3.5.5 hoppas jag blir en bra utgåva
<Ezim> swecarp: den kraschar också när det kommer till markera text och kopiera.
<Ezim> fungerar däremot om man kör med tangentbordet
<gecko> Nu ska jag ut och byta lina på mina spön. Ha de folket
<swecarp> hadet gecko
<gecko> swecarp<  Oss storfiskare imellan. Simma lugnt :)
<swecarp> simma ska man inte göra gecko fiskarna skiter ju i vatnet
<swecarp> Ezim: pm
<swecarp> tillbaka
<swecarp> ezim vad menade du med den raden du skrev
<Ezim> kopiera och klistra in bara
<Ezim> kommer skapa ny LO profil
<Ezim> din har nog blivit korrupt efter uppdatering
<swecarp> ok kan jag få den igen ska den klistas in iterminalen eller
<Ezim> mv ~/.config/libreoffice ~/.config/libreoffice_backup
<Ezim> jepp kopiera/klistra in
<swecarp> ok får kolla om det funkar nu
<swecarp> funkar nu igen tack Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: np. :)
<swecarp> jaha då kanske man skulle gå en sväng med hundarna
<Ezim> swecarp: nu vet jag vart problemet ligger exakt. säger när du återkommer.
<Philip5> Ezim: har du inte kommit iväg och sprungit än?!?!
<Philip5> nu är jag tillbaka efter 7 km
<Ezim> Philip5: nee... bra gjort... man märkte inte av din frånvaro
<Ezim> :P
<Philip5> jag såg en spinkig kurd i spåret och tänkte att det kanske var du
<Ezim> Philip5: haha. hur vet du att han var kurd?
<Philip5> stod typ kurd i pannan på honom
<Ezim> Philip5: jaha. lite fördomsfull allt.
<Ezim> ne nu har jag rapporterar bugg med extension för libreoffice
<Ezim> många goda gärningar
<Ezim> :) nu ska jag belöna mig själv med jogga och sedan annat skoj
<Ezim> Philip5: ser jag en tjock gammal svensk så kommer jag tro att det är du. kommer försöka sparka på honom :P.
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag har sprungit 18 km till frukost
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> i cant lie
<maxjezy> i'm a weak mutter skruver
<andol> Ok, det här måste nästa vara nytt rekord
<andol> X-Spam-score: 88.0
<Philip5> maxjezy: förxöka duger
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlRlVBcNpoo&feature=youtu.be
<Philip5> blir du inte sjösjuk? ;)
<maxjezy> lite
<maxjezy> sämst kamera rörelser
<maxjezy> går inte alls ihop med resterande skit
<maxjezy> tröttnade på den där skiten och ritade istället
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33707
<maxjezy> där kan du se det
<Ezim> Philip5: hmm inte alls bra tid 21 min.
<Ezim> tiden har försämrats med 4 min typ
<Ezim> tappat så mycket
<Ezim> swecarp: kommit tillbaks från promenaden?
 * swecarp är ny dushad efter ett hårt tränings pass
<swecarp> flyttade en skärm 3dm
<swecarp> Ezim:
<Ezim> swecarp: nu vet jag exakt varför libreoffice kraschat för dig
<Ezim> det var en extension som ej lirade bra...
<Philip5> Ezim: såg du någon tjock svenne som kunde varit jag då?
<Ezim> nu har jag rapporterat problemet
<swecarp> ok men det har ju upphört nu efter den lilla fixen vi gjorde förut
<Ezim> Philip5: nee. jag såg dock någon tjej som var intresserad av en :)..
<Philip5> hoppla
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. Ezim rules.
<swecarp> Ezim:  menar du att det var en tjej som var intreserad av en lönnfet kurd
<Philip5> hon ville nog bara följa med hem och titta på din nya spännande linux-dist ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: +1 :D
<Ezim> swecarp: :) ju jag är ju tjock
<Philip5> swecarp: när du berättar sanningen så där kanske Ezim blir ledsen :/
<Ezim> Philip5: :) jepp blev sårad.
<swecarp> http://ezim.sourceforge.net/?page=3
<Ezim> :( har så dålig självförtroende
<Philip5> umm
<Ezim> swecarp: måste vara grym grej :P.
<swecarp> Ezim:  japp den reegerar
<Ezim> swecarp: :P.
<Ezim> Philip5: skulle jag visat kubuntu, skulle bruden byta spår.
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> Philip5: skulle jag nämnt ditt ppa, då hade hon bytt läggning :P.
<swecarp> Ezim:  hon var kanske hard core så du kanske skulle visat henne chakra
<Philip5> Ezim: du menar att hon var fotbollspelare och skulle bytt läggning från lesbisk?
<swecarp> Philip5: nu blev han väldigt tyst
<Philip5> japp, lite stött blev han nog. gråter en skvätt och tänker att vi skulle bara veta....
<Ezim> swecarp: haha sköning.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du är bra skön emellanåt.
<Ezim> swecarp: vet du att Philip5 tydligen motionerar väldigt mycket? bra för en gamling.
<Ezim> samma ålder lär jag leka med ungarna och har mage... :P
<swecarp> ja det öär det men han får passa sig gamlingar kan ju få hjärtatack av för stora ansträngningar
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. det är därför Philip5 springer i skogen så han inte ser någon. så han ej blir upphetsad om han ser någon kvinna. :P
<swecarp> Ezim:  +1
<Ezim> swecarp: uppsalabor är pilska :P..
<swecarp> ja något måste dom ju vara bra på
<swecarp> Ezim:  talar du av egen erfarenhet
<Ezim> swecarp: :).
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jag är student och bor i student-ghettot nr 1.
<Ezim> alla här är pilska hela tiden
<swecarp> ok men student getton brukar det ju vara full fart på
<swecarp> dax att kolla mcc
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. men inte just nu.
<Ezim> swecarp: :) kolla på mcc.
<swecarp> ja lite om delning samba
<Ezim> swecarp: nice. du fixar det nog utan problem.
<swecarp> ska man köra samba delning eller vad när man har 2 linux maskiner
<Ezim> swecarp: har du redan fått den andra hem?
<swecarp> nej men lite förberedande studier
<swecarp> jag har ju den gamla laptopenatt testa med
<Ezim> swecarp: nice. jag har aldrig sysslat med samba. så jag vet ej. men jag kan ju söka :).
<Ezim> swecarp: då kan du ju köra cauldron på testmaskinen :P. som tuffingen du är och vanliga mageia på den andra.
<swecarp> caulduron på laptopen och vanliga på stationära
<Ezim> swecarp: låter toppen.
<Ezim> swecarp: :) snart har ni 3 mageia burkar hemma.
<swecarp> laddar jag in samma iso som jag har laddat ner eller är det annat ställe att ladda den ifrån
<Ezim> swecarp: samma iso.
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> det är bara repo som ska ändras.
<Ezim> sedan behöver du aldrig pilla något.. allt nytt kommer trilla in
<swecarp> ok ölika bra att köra full test på allt i laptopen
<Ezim> https://wiki.mageia.org/en/Cauldron
<Ezim> swecarp: kolla länken.
<Ezim> svårare än så är det inte.
<Ezim> swecarp: du kommer då :) alltid vara först med saker..
<Ezim> vilket innebär att det vilar ansvar också rapportera eventuella problem
<Ezim> då cauldron är utvecklingsversion
<swecarp> gillar texten på den sidan den talar verkligen om vad som kan hända
<Ezim> swecarp: haha aa. skön kommentar.
<swecarp> Ezim:  kör du caulduron
<Ezim> swecarp: nee. jag har bara 1 burk.
<swecarp> fegis
<Ezim> :) vill ha stabilt. annars hade jag nöjt med kubuntu och pulseaudio strul.
<swecarp> jag kommer nog att köra vanlig iallafall
<Ezim> swecarp: det kan du också göra på båda.
<Ezim> :) om du vill ha så lite rapportera och strul så gör du nog rätt
<Ezim> swecarp: vad skulle du göra om Philip5 började med mageia?
<swecarp> be honom läsa texten på caulduron ssidan först en väldigt bra varnings text
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jepp. men Philip5 lär nog aldrig lämna kubuntu. han är kär i sin egna ppa.
<swecarp> det är nog så
<Ezim> swecarp: jag förstår personligen inte varför Philip5 inte väljer gentoo.
<Ezim> han gillar ju kompilera saker
<Ezim> finns ju inget bättre än gentoo för det ändamålet
<Ezim> Philip5: varför kör du inte gentoo?
<Ezim> swecarp: task-lxde ger dig metapaket.
<Ezim> väldigt smidig sätt installera andra DE.
<Ezim> task-gnome
<Ezim> osv
<swecarp> varför ska man ha annat skrivbords de trivs så bra med KDE
<Ezim> swecarp: :) samma här, menar det är grymt simpel sätt installera andra DE.
<defektz> swecarp: nfs är jäkligt smidigt mellan 2 linuxar
<swecarp> ja det är ju smidigt om man vill testa
<defektz> läste lite längre upp :)
<Philip5> gentoo är ju inte värt besväret
<Ezim> defektz: tjenis.
<defektz> hej ezim
<swecarp> ok defektz  ska kolla på det då
<defektz> Philip5: det är rätt så värt ;)
<Ezim> Philip5: varför inte? du knådar ju en hel del under kubuntu också.
<Ezim> Philip5: annars kan du köra Sabayon.. blir väl mindre kompilera
<defektz> jag skulle kört gentoo om jag hade haft egen uppkoppling. så jag vet att jag aldrig blir av med internet.
<defektz> nu har jag ju internet. men man vet aldrig var man hamnar :D
<Ezim> defektz: du kör ju sabayon, det är ju gentoo för latmaskar :P.
<defektz> ja precis
<defektz> :) men jag skulle nog ha valt gentoo om jag inte var påväg att flytta.
<Ezim> defektz: förstår.
<Ezim> defektz: hur har sabayon fungerat nu? du har ju kört den några dagar.
<defektz> fungerar kalas bra.
<defektz> och equo har fina färger.
<defektz> det är det bästa !
<defektz> :)
<defektz> ska knalla iväg o köpa en pizza :)
<defektz> ses sen
<Ezim> smaklig måltid
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<swecarp> hej gubbe
<Ezim> ne nu ska man göra annat innan man drar till polarna
<Ezim> swecarp och realubot håll liv i kanalen.
<swecarp> swecarp lämnar snart kanalen
<realubot> Jag ska försöka hålla liv i kanalen även om man ibland inte vet om kanalen är död eller om den bara rör sig långsamt.
<maxjezy> prisa gudarna, Egypterna har fått sig en ny president!
<gecko> Om det lär de vise tvista
<maxjezy> nu kanske det äntligen blir lite lugn och ro
<gecko> Eller tvärtom
<maxjezy> jo, därför kanske :)
<gecko> En Islamist som president bådar inte gott
<maxjezy> ett land med så många islamister så why not
<maxjezy> ungefär som om vi skulle få en svart stadsminister
<maxjezy> vore crazy
<maxjezy> endast USA som kan komma undan med sånt
<maxjezy> jag har inget emot svarta, men halva sveriges befolkning är det
<maxjezy> och det är skäl nog att inte vilja ha det så
<maxjezy> nu ska jag gå och kolla köttet, så ja inte gör det torrt
<maxjezy> Tom Clancys Ghost Recon Future Soldier
<maxjezy> någon som spelat det?
<_Trullo> kass
<_Trullo> 3dje person lir
<maxjezy> ah, inte värt att installera windows för då
<spacebug-> hörru du KDE-mannen Philip5. Jag har en extratangent på mitt tangentbord som jag kan binda i gnome/unity men i KDE vill det sig inte. KDE ser den som "Launch (1)" alltså den regerar och sätter bindningen men den fungerar inte sen. Om jag sätter den att starta kcalc så gör den inte det. Vet gurun nått om detta? =)
<gecko> Hur kan man tro att 4,2 miljoner Svenskar är svarthyade?
<gecko> Det är tydligen lite si och så med fakta i vissa läger
<spacebug-> man är amerikan?
<gecko> Egentligen skulle jag vilja åka ut och fiska ett tag. Men är så himla trött
<swecarp> äk och fiska man brukar pigna till då gecko
<gecko> swecarp<  Det har du rätt i. Men då lär jag bli ute större delen av natten :)
<swecarp> ja du har väl kört helnätters framför datorn så en natts fiske gårväl eller ett par timmar
<gecko> swecarp<  Nja. Helnätters vid datorn är ett gammal kapitel. Det orkar jag inte längre. Jag har en del jag måste göra imorgon så jag måste vara lite pigg imorgon
<swecarp> ok då kanske du skulle testa ett par timmar i morgon kväll
<gecko> swecarp<  Men på torsdag ska vi ge oss ut i dom djupa skogarna för foto och fiske. Ska hämte min husbil på onsdag
<swecarp> dax för prommenad med hundarna
<gecko> Lycka till
<swecarp> tillbaka blöt och eländig
<K350> Kan man köra sftp i mc?
<jolaren> Går det att få iväg att jag ska behöva skriva in lösenord när jag använder nyckel?
<jolaren> Authenticating with public key "jobbet" sen måste jag ändå slå in en nyckel
<jolaren> enter keyphrase for jobbet
<bamsefar> jolaren: Gör en nyckel utan?
<K350> hm, verkar inte fungera med sftp i mc :-(
<realubot> jolaren: Du behöver inte ha ett lösenord på nyckeln.
<realubot> Som bamse sa ...
<realubot> Kanalen är som en avslagen pilsner.
<K350> Något terminal verktyg för att räkna antalet ord i en text?
<madbear> realubot: tjenna !
<madbear> K350: wc ja
<madbear> wc minfil.txt
<Philip5> Ezim: såg du matchen? pinsamt om england vunnit på straffar
<Ezim> Philip5: instämmer.
<Ezim> jag gillar egentligen inte något av lagen
<Ezim> dok förtjänade dom vinna
<Philip5> ja
<Ezim> england förlita sig på sitt defensiv och på någon nickmål
<Philip5> mycket hellre italien än england
<Philip5> särskilt när england spelade som de gjorde. spelade liksom för att ta chansen på straffar och inte vinna i matchen för de var sämst
<Ezim> Philip5: håller med. de körde chelseas taktik.
<K350> madbear: ah, wc var inte så dumt. Tack!
<Ezim> http://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-2012-discuss/2012-June/000336.html
<Ezim> Philip5: intressant diskussion.
<Ezim> Matthew Garrett är en riktigt sköning
<Ezim> läst även hans uttalanden/artiklar/kommentarer om uefi
<Garm> frid i stugan gott folk
<Garm> jag installerade just en moddad ubuntu distro och jag får inte wlan att fungera. någon som har en smart lösning på problemet <<<<<<< newbie ;)
<maxjezy> funkar det i ubuntu?
<Garm> yes :(
<maxjezy> ah, där är en smart lösning!
<Garm> out of the b ox till o med :)
<maxjezy> skippa moddade keffa distar
<maxjezy> kör mint eller kubuntu :)
<Garm> meeh
<Garm> mint e en moddad version oxå ;)
<maxjezy> mint är mobbad!
<maxjezy> all linux är moddad och pulad
<Ezim> Garm: lyssna inte på maxjezy. :)
<Ezim> Garm: vad är det du testar? någon ubuntu remix?
<Garm> har du lust att ge mig lite terminal kärlek o se om vi kan få igång wlanet?
<maxjezy> i windows världen funkar det såhär : 1, inga drivisar, 2, googla på kortet, 3, hitta en suspekt sida och skita på sig av virusalerts, 4 ladda ner och installera drivisar, 5 starta om datorn och be till gudarna att man inte åkt på klamydia.
<Garm> denna är en ripoff på "apples os" istället för äpple så kör dom ett päron, men där slutar likheterna msn jag var bara tvungen att prova :P
<maxjezy> fake o gay
<Garm> pearOS/ ComiceOs heter den, dom är lite förvirrade så dom kunde inte nöja sig med ett namn :P
<Ezim> Garm: jaha är det mac-osx look a like?
<Garm> http://pear-os-linux.fr
<maxjezy> att dom inte skäms
<Garm> nja bara när det kommer till päronet, efter det så slutar alla likheter. iaf i netbook versionen
<Ezim> Garm: varför köra pearOS? det enda dom har gjort är lägga till tema och köra gnome 3 i fallback så man ej behöver gnome shell.
<maxjezy> stajla!
<Garm> Ezim för att jag slipper modda själv ;) e ju newbie
<maxjezy> Garm: ubuntu skapade en dist för newbs som dig
<maxjezy> men ni ska ut i jungeln och leka tuffa
<Ezim> Garm: hmm okej. själv gillar jag ej remixar och derivat.
<maxjezy> päron, de va de sjukaste.
<Garm> dom har snott Pear Appstore denna oxå från apple :P
<Garm> d e ju komedi på hög nivå ju :D
<Ezim> Garm: varför inte helt enkelt köra ubuntu unity?
<maxjezy> hemska människor, hoppas de brinner i helvetet för det
<Ezim> om du inte gillar unity dockan, dölj den helt och kör docky.
<Garm> Ezim min netbook pallar inte unity
<Ezim> eller kör xubuntu med docky
<maxjezy> steve jobs lär inte gilla att någon biter i päron och har det som logotyp
<Ezim> Garm: kör då xubuntu med docky.
<maxjezy> man brinner nog i samma helvete som steve jobs för sånt övertramp
<Garm> vill ju köra denna ;)
<Ezim> Garm: tror det finns teman som macbuntu något för xubuntu.
<Ezim> så du får mac ikon tema osv
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXSLhQ13Kdg&feature=plcp
<Ezim> roligt att lyssna på dessa grabbar
<maxjezy> Ezim: vilken hemsk frisyr han har
<Ezim> maxjezy: :).
<maxjezy> ser ut som fake
<maxjezy> lego frisyr
<Garm> sitter på en massa macar, så jag är inte intresserad av att köra en mac kopia utan jag tyckte denna var rolig o jag gillade tilltaget från skaparna av denna
<Ezim> Garm: hmm... Ezim bryr sig inte om remixar och onödiga forkar
<Ezim> :)
<Garm> men lite terminal kärlek har du väl över så att du kan hjälpa mig att f igång detta ;)
<maxjezy> experten som sitter med, lols
<maxjezy> värsta bondkepan
<David-A> TV10 nyss "Code Breakers: Bleachly Park's lost heroes": Om Tommy Flowers som knäckte krypton och bl.a konstruerade datorn Colossus, gick på 1980-talet en datakurs för att kunna hantera sin PC som han tyckte var krånglig och fick diplom som visade att han kunde köra ordbehandling och databas-program.
<ibm> K350 är du vaken
<ibm> K350 kan du fixa dropbox filen som vi laddade ner som finns på mitt skrivbord kommer du ihåg
<andol> Barre: Ey, borde inte du sova så här dags? :)
<realubot> madbear: Yo!
<David-A> *ahum*
<realubot> Garm: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450647#p450647
<David-A> *hrrrm*
<Barre> andol: jag har lite ont i ryggen och så är det alldeles för varmt för att sova =)
<David-A> *host*
<David-A> *AAAAHHHH*
<realubot> Sova är för ...
<Barre> andol: vad är klockan hos dig då?
<realubot> mesar.
<David-A> *ahum*
<andol> Barre: 15:50 (UTC-7)
<David-A> *host* *host*
<andol> David-A: Va?
<David-A> *hrrrm*
<David-A> andol: Harklar mej för att se om nån hör mej
<Barre> David-A: snälla, inte spamma så
<realubot> "The purpose of Pear Linux is to create an operating system based on linux (ubuntu mini remix) and propose a simple butpowerful interface.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://pear-os-linux.fr/
<andol> David-A: På IRC kan ingen höra dig harkla dig.
<realubot> Så det är Ubuntu i grunden.
 * Barre gör ett försök att sova igen och tar till ett riktigt bra sömnpiller. andra delen av pioneer one.. :/
<David-A> Jag misstänker att det jag harklade mej och skrev före 00:49 inte hördes nånstans, innan jag gjorde NickServ identify
<maxjezy> LOLs, svt rapport 19.30 nyheterna tar upp att swedish house mafia tackar för sig
 * realubot vet inte vilka SHM är.
<realubot> Never heard of.
<maxjezy> ska musiker (företag) kunna använda svt nyheter för publicitet
<maxjezy> gake and kay
<andol> David-A: Jorå, allt hördes du även innan :49 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058267/
<andol> Barre: gonatt gonatt
<David-A> Jamen titta, jag finns
<realubot> Jag syns på IRC alltså finna jag.
<realubot> *finns
<realubot> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ren%C3%A9_Descartes
<realubot> "Descartes är känd för sin filosofiska sats Cogito, ergo sum ("Jag tänker, alltså finns jag"). I denna sats såg han en säker kunskap, som inte kunde betvivlas. Det går inte att tvivla utan att tänka och inte att tänka utan att finnas till."
<ibm> K350 är du vaken
<ibm> K350 kan du fixa dropbox filen som vi laddade ner som finns på mitt skrivbord kommer du ihåg
<realubot> Går det att byta ut Windows-tangentens funktion i Unity mot någon annan tangent?
<realubot> defektz: Förklara för mig varför man ska ha dwm om man använder Screen/Tmux och nästan bara program som körs i en Terminal?
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-17
<K350> Tips: lägg till vfu i Midnight Commander som complement.
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjo
<Barre> någon som kör kernel 3.9 i 13.04 och har [bra, dåliga] erfarneheter
<andol> Barre: Nej, men har i alla fall inte haft några uppenbara problem med 3.9-kärnan i 13.10
<andol> Att köra 3.8-kärna är inte blödande kant nog? :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> andol: vad kör du 13.10 på?
<andol> HeMan: laptopen hemma
<HeMan> andol: några större problem?
<K350> Vilket verktyg använder man för att läsa rad x i en fil i terminalen?
<andol> HeMan: Puppet vart lite grinig över att /usr/bin/ruby helt plötsligt var en Ruby 1.9.x., vilket åtgärdades med att sätta en mer explicit shebang i /usr/bin/puppet. Blev dock aldrig av att jag grävde mer i det då.
<andol> Nu när jag tittar efter ser jag förövrigt att /usr/bin/puppet i 13.04 faktiskt innehåller dylik explicit pekar på /usr/bin/ruby1.8
<andol> Bortsett från det har alla paketuppgradering rullat in tråkigt smidigt.
<HeMan> ok!
<hexabit> K350: sed -n "1"p filnam.txt
<hexabit> K350: "1" = rad i filen.
 * andol glömer jämt bort att sed faktiskt kan användas till annat än search-and-replace.
 * hexabit också :)
<Barre> andol: nope, det är en sak som fixats i 3.9 trädet som jag behöver, detta för att få hibernate att fungera på min xps
<andol> Barre: Trodde det fina med den där  xps:en var att sådant fungerade rakt ur lådan?
<Barre> andol: mm.. eller inte...
<HeMan> någon som kör med irc-anslutning mellan jabberserver och irc-server?
<Barre> om jag "prunar" ett gäng rader i MongoDB så antar jag att databasfilen inte minskar (rätt eller fel?), om så är fallet vad behöver jag köra för att minska db-storleken?
<larsemil> hej!
<Barre> hej hej
<larsemil> Barre: solen skiner!
<Barre> larsemil: jag skall precis på en lunchpromenad, men det blåser lite och är molnigt... snöar ialla fall inte
<larsemil> det är alltid soligt i bjurs. :D
<larsemil> någon som kan apache bra? vi kör open_basedir på alla våra vhostar. Skulle vilja sätta en generell regel för alla vhostar som låter dem skriva till /tmp
<larsemil> går det? eller måste jag uppdatera samtliga vhostar?
<HeMan> larsemil: det finns sätt att lagra i alla fall vissa delar av vhost-konfigurationen i en ldap-databas, du kan kolla om den är nog bra
<HeMan> larsemil: då behöver du bara uppdatera ldap'en när du ska göra någon förändring
<andol> larsemil: Rör sig om <Directory..> alltså? Borde det inte räcka att då bara sätta det på topnivå, utanför vhost-config?
<andol> larsemil: Sorry, missade att det rörde sig om open_basedir, men detsamma torde väl gälla oavsett?
<andol> Fast vänta lite nu här va? :) Ifall det gäller *alla* vhostar, varför då inte bara ha rätt värde i er php.ini?
<larsemil> det ska ju vara så att man har rätt till sin egen folder och /tmp. Alltså måste ett av värdena sättas i vhosten
<andol> Ah
<andol> ...och där slutar min LAMP-fu.
<larsemil> men det var ju det jag var inne också på. att sätta ett generellt värde först och sen ett strängare i vhosten. och att det är de två som gäller.
<larsemil> alltså inget ldap.
<larsemil> men vi får se vart det slutar
<andol> Fast är det inte ännu mer rätt att köra php-proceserna som separate användare beroende på vhost/sajt?
<HeMan> apt-cache show libapache2-mod-suphp
<larsemil> det gör vi också.
<andol> Ett tag sedan jag på allvar tittade på PHP, men är inte även php-fpm något som de coola kidsen förordar numera?
<larsemil> Men nu kommer ni med massa svar på frågor jag inte ställt.
<andol> (Om inte annat är ju mod-suphp begränsat till att köra som den användare som äger filerna, vilket man ju inte är helt optimalt.)
<andol> larsemil: Vi försöker bara trigga dig till att göra extra research, och stilla vår egna nyfikenhet :-)
<Barre> hahaha.. är det frustrerande larsemil
<Barre> larsemil: låt någon annan forska hur du skall göra med open_basedir så att du kan koncentrera dig på att forska på hur jag minskar min MongoDB
<HeMan> Barre: en storagekille lärde mig att rm är ett av det kraftfullaste verktygen när man vill minska datamängder
<Barre> HeMan: jag tjänar mitt leverbröd på datatillväxkt, så rm är av ondo
<HeMan> Barre: nu när du är storagegubbe ja, men när du var ung i kropp och sinne förordade du rm
<Barre> HeMan: jo, det kan nog vara så. Linux kommer också med en grym arkiverings-device /dev/null, mv till /dev/null så frigör du också, för att hämta tillbaka så läser man bara /dev/random (kan dock ta ett tag innan exakt tidd dokument kommer tbx)
<HeMan> Barre: i stället för slump så kör vi simulering av data så ett kluster räknar med ett antal förutsättninger (typ jpeg-fil, exif-info om när den är tagen osv) och användaren får svara ja eller nej om det är rätt
<Barre> hahah
<HeMan> Barre: lite AI till det och klustret lär sig efter ett tag vad man vill ha
<HeMan> Barre: fördelen är att man inte ens behöver ha orginalet då
<HeMan> Barre: jag har tryckt nej på ett antal bilder med dig där du cyklar tandemcykel i Kiruna
<larsemil> haha
<Barre> HeMan: snyggt
<Barre> varför.. å varför har så många problem att skilja på de & dem?
<Barre> somtidigt slarvar de inte med vi & oss...
<maxjezy> jag undrar varför så många stör sig på det
<larsemil> +1 på den maxjezy
<maxjezy> wohooo!!!!!
<Barre> oss tycker det är jobbigt att läsa en text där folk inte använder det rätt, oss har svårt att få till texten. Skyll inte på vi att de skriver fel
<maxjezy> ja håller tummarna för att lånelöftet går igenom
<maxjezy> varför kan inte posten bara komma lite tidigare idag
<HeMan> Barre: fast då har vi dialekter med "Jag ringa till du när jag komma hem"
<HeMan> Barre: så kan man tex säga i maxjezy's hemtrakter
<maxjezy> HeMan, här pratas det sällan svenska ska du veta
<HeMan> maxjezy: men väl Sundvallska
<Barre> HeMan: mm.. men man skriver inte formella texter eller avtal i talspråk
<maxjezy> jo, kanske i sundsvall
<larsemil> nej. men om man säger något varje dag, så vet man kanske inte att man inte skriver så
<maxjezy> nu bor jag i utkanten, här pratas mest muslimiska
<larsemil> som jag säger några istället för få
<larsemil> vilket ju är dialektalt
<Barre> är man osäker är det bättre att skriva dom istället för att skifta de & dem
<larsemil> eller jag menade !topic
<maxjezy> några få skriver rätt, dem kan skriva fel i andras ögon men (i)gentligen skriver de rett.
<Barre> :x
<maxjezy> språk utvecklas av stavfel och slang
<maxjezy> någon här som varit i trondheim?
<realubot> maxjezy: Fråga i #ubuntu-no
<Barre> realubot: tror du på allvar att de i #ubuntu-no har den blekaste aning om ifall någon i #ubuntu-se kommer från trondheim? ;P
<realubot> Barre: Det är inte omöjligt.
<realubot> Så stor är inte Ubuntu-gemenskapen i Norge.
<maxjezy> ah, nu fråga ja inte om någon kommer från trondheim, utan bara varit där vejja!
<realubot> maxjezy: I know. Fråga i #ubuntu-no då. Inte omöjligt att någon har varit i Trondheim där.
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag har sovit en natt där
<maxjezy> HeMan, sov du på vandrarhem?
<realubot> Jag har drömt att jag har varit där. Men det kanske inte räknas?
<HeMan> maxjezy: hotell
<maxjezy> HeMan, kan du rekommendera det?
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad tror du om HeMan? Tror du han är en WT-turist som sover på vandrarhem?
<maxjezy> jag ska åka dit och behöver veta ett bra boende
<maxjezy> realubot, vandraren har ingenstans att gå när han kommit fram till hotellet
<HeMan> maxjezy: har ingen aning om vilket hotell det var så det kan jag inte...
<maxjezy> ah, ok.
<HeMan> realubot: jag försöker prova olika boenden och har bott på vandrarhem i tex Köpenhamn
<realubot> Han sover nog bara på 5-stjärniga hotell där internetuppkopplingen är så snabb att han  inte ens hinner läsa på webbsidorna innan webbläsaren skickar en vidare till en annan sida.
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att bo lite finare om ja lämnar familjen hemma
<maxjezy> annars är nog vandrarhem alternativet
<HeMan> nejdå, jag gör alltid en lokal kopia på allt jag ska läsa och tankar bara över diffarna när jag väl ska läsa
<maxjezy> bed % breaksfast kanske
<HeMan> på så sätt behöver man inte så stor bandbredd
<realubot> maxjezy: Smart drag. Alla klagar på att det kostar så mycket att åka på semester med hela familjen. Men om bara mannen åker så kommer man billigare undan. Glöm inte att fotografera och filma resan så att resten av familjen får uppleva semestern också.
<maxjezy> realubot, jo, tanten valde att åka söder ut tidigare i sommar
<maxjezy> så nu är det min tur
<maxjezy> ska söka lite jobb tänkte jag, trondheim verkar grymt
<realubot> Norge har en framtid till skillnad mot Sverige så jag tror du är på rätt spår.
<maxjezy> helt klart
<maxjezy> känns elakt mot barnet att låta henne växa upp i ekonomisk otrygghet
<realubot> Bor du i Norge x år så kan du ansöka om medborgarskap. Dock tillåter inte Norge dubble medborgarskap så du får säga upp ditt svenska när det är dags att bli norsk.
<maxjezy> jag har bott i norge herrans länge
<maxjezy> men aldrig besökt trondheim
<larsemil> trondheim är fantastiskt
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag funderar seriöst på att emigrera till Norge.
<maxjezy> realubot, gör det!!
<larsemil> jag har bott i norge.
<maxjezy> trondheim here we goes
<larsemil> störde mig lite på hur man blev behandlad som svensker.
<larsemil> men så träffade jag ju världens vackraste kvinna där
<larsemil> och det är jag ju glad för
<maxjezy> larsemil aha
<maxjezy> din tant är trondheimska
<larsemil> maxjezy: men det är värst i oslo
<maxjezy> jo, aldrig mer oslo
<larsemil> maxjezy: nej. tromsöiska
<realubot> Sverige är kört. Politikerna kommer aldrig klara att styra upp det här landet. Sossarna misslyckades i några decennier och nu är Moderaterna snart inne på deras åttonde år av misslyckanden.
<maxjezy> sverige kunde bli en dokusåpa
<realubot> Det är en dokusåpa.
<maxjezy> alla kan supa och festa dagarna i ända och så filmar vi det och visar resten av världen
<larsemil> realubot: för lite bröst för att vara successfull.
<maxjezy> om typ 10 år börjar en dokusåpa från mars
<maxjezy> as-koolt
<maxjezy> snacka om att man vill leva för att sitta bänkad och se hur livet går till där
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, det ska bli intressant att se om det blir verklighet. Jag tror det är mycket snack och lite hockey men den som lever får se ...
<maxjezy> larsemil, varför valde ni att bo i dalarna då?
<maxjezy> realubot, ja tror det blir av, det verkar redan investerats stora mängder pengar i det
<maxjezy> iofs, dalarna och norge är ju lite same same
<realubot> larsemil: Du är ju invandrare i Norge. Du blev nog inte sämre behandlad än invandrare i Sverige blir. Du förväntades göra skitjobben och hålla käften och när du trodde du var ett med dem så blev de tvungna att sätta ner foten och sätta dig på plats.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja tycker man blir behandlad som kung i norge
<maxjezy> tjejerna riktigt trånar efter en
<realubot> Norge vill inte ha massa svenskar som tror de äger landet.
<realubot> Vi är billig arbetskraft. Vi släpps in för att de betalaross oljepengar för att göra skitjobbet så norska ungdomar slipper.
<realubot> Det är så det är när man har pengar. Då överlåter man skitjobbet till någon annan. Norge överlåter det till oss.
<maxjezy> i norge jobbar man i halva tempot, tjänar 3 ggr så mycket
<maxjezy> win win, alla är glada
<andol> maxjezy, realubot: Ni kan inte tänka er att ta ut era frustrationer någonannanstans?
<maxjezy> andol du är bara avis!
<realubot> MEN fördelen är att även om är en lågavlönad arbetare i Norge så kommer de ha råd med sjukvård, bostäder, barnomsorg e.t.c. medan vi svenska lever i en livslögn där vi tror att vår välfärd kommer att bli kvar.
<maxjezy> realubot, välfärdspaketet är ju lite som pakethanteraren i ubuntu
<maxjezy> man kan bara ta ett paket åt gången
<maxjezy> om man kunde ta alla samtidigt hade det varit bra.
<maxjezy> droppen för mig var att ubuntu inte funka längre på min dator, och sen fick ja ge upp mina skattepengar till radiotjänst
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är en bra liknelse. Tänk dig att du har graikproblem och får rådet att installera en proprietär drivrutin genom pakethanterare. Du gör det och startar om datorn för att mötas av en svart skärm. Så fungerar den svenska välfärden i praktiken. Den finns på pappret men när du försöker använda den så blir det svart.
<maxjezy> 5K tog dem
<maxjezy> jag hade kunnat sponsra blender projektet med att köpa massa material
<sybariten> nagon som har mojlighet att ge lit tips kring terminalkodningsteckenshelvetn?
<sybariten> jag har i normala fall lite annan setup, som funkar finfint, men just nu kor jag fran RHEL och till irc pa Ubuntu
<realubot> !ask | sybariten
<ubot2`> sybariten: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> andol: Det kallar jag att vara ONTOPIC.
<sybariten> och curses ser ut som en spya ...  jag tror dock att problemet kan borja redan utanfor ircn eller gnu screen, for jag kan skriva de tre svenska tecknen i gnome terminal pa RHEL, men nar jag SSHar in pa ubuntu sa ka njag inte det
<sybariten> sa fragan ar vad det forsta man kan borja kolla pa, ar. Gnome terminal verkar vara utf8 vilket val manga rekommenderar har jag for mig
<realubot> sybariten: Det där är vanligt. Det har med locale att göra. Du får exportera locale på samma rad som du skriver ssh-kommandot eller något för att då det att fungera ... tror jag.
<maxjezy> svenska språket är inte anpassat riktigt att ssh:a
<realubot> Om det inte hjälper så rekommenderar jag att du emigrerar till Norge. Det löser många problem.
<sybariten> internet ar inte anpassat efter manniskor
<maxjezy> man kan alltid göra bokstaven Ö såhär 'o'
<sybariten> realubot: ok ska ha det i atanke
<realubot> Jag kan ge mig den på att om du använt norsk version av Ubuntu så hade detta inte hänt.
<sybariten> maxjezy: kanonbratips
<sybariten> ok
<realubot> maxjezy: Haha
<maxjezy> sybariten, de va inte ja som kom på det, men sprider gärna vidare det
<maxjezy> 'a 'a' och 'o'
<realubot> Mycket bra tips.
<maxjezy> du kan kopiera dom om du vill så är det bara paste när du behöver
<sybariten> echo $TERM i bade RHEL och ubuntu verkar saga "xterm" men det ar kanske inte sa intressant
<realubot> Använd clipit så kan du enkelt klistra in maxjezy å, ä och ö när du behöver DEM.
<sybariten> vad ar en bra google sokterm tro?
<realubot> sybariten: Jag tycker seriöst du ska testa att exportera local-grejen när du ansluter med ssh.
<realubot> sybariten: Ska googla lite och se om jag hittar den lösningen.
<sybariten> oki
<realubot> sybariten: Typ: http://fooninja.net/2010/11/30/swedish-characters-in-ubuntu-svenska-tecken-aao-i-konsolen/
<Dynamit> Gud vad jag är lat gaga
<realubot> sybariten: Här kan du läsa med: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3218/ssh-and-character-encoding
<sybariten> tack tack
<sybariten> fooninja lanken hade jag ocksa just hittat faktiskt
<maxjezy> perfekt!
<maxjezy> sybariten, glöm inte att om de skiter sig någon gång så kan du alltid göra varianten jag tipsa om
<sybariten> fan, jag kor "locale" nar jag kommit till ubuntu maskinen o det star fanimig utf8 pa varenda rad
<realubot> Nu drar jag till Norge. Vi ses i flyktinglägret där när ni anländer. Hej då.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag har antagligen blå eller röd t-shirt
<maxjezy> kort byxor och keps bakofram
<realubot> maxjezy: Du känner igen mig på mina Ubuntu-cykelbyxor. Ses!
<sybariten> i sana har lagen skulle jag vilja ha en liten intervju, sitta ner med mitt putty och ta en kopp kaffe och fraga hur han funkar egentligen
<sybariten> eftersom han funkar sa bra
<sybariten> och eftersom allt blir sa javla komplicerat sa fort man utgar fran en linuxmaskin
<realubot> maxjezy: https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<realubot> maxjezy: Passa på och köp ett par du också nu när de har rea.
<maxjezy> realubot, om man endå inte blivit rånad av kronofogden
<maxjezy> de där matchar min damtralla perfekt
<Dynamit> sybariten: Vadå komplicerat när man utgår att det är linuxmaskin? vad är det du tycker är komplicerat pga. det?
<realubot> maxjezy: De fungerar lika bra till vardag som till fest.
<maxjezy> ja, de står där i beskrivningen att man är en vinnare
<maxjezy> om man har de på sig
<realubot> maxjezy: Exakt. Vad väntar du på? Beställ!
<maxjezy> näe, man kanske ska ladda ner lite linux
<realubot> maxjezy: Du som klagar på hur Ubuntu marknadsförs. Den reklamen kan du inte klaga på i.a.f. Klart du blir en vinnare med sådana braxor.
<realubot> Så sant som det står skrivet på ubuntu.com.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> ska testa mint 15
<maxjezy> i vbox
<maxjezy> i windows 8
<realubot> Det är nog säkrast.
<realubot> Om din dator är dig kär.
 * realubot smyger på ett norskt oljefartyg i Göteborgs hamn.
 * realubot tar på sig cyklop och snorkel och gömmer sig i ett oljefat. Off we go ...
<maxjezy> finns en serie på travelchannel som heter burger land
<maxjezy> har ni sett den?
 * realubot blubb blubb
<sybariten> Dynamit: jag har iofs haft viss framgang nar jag har kort ubuntu mot de har maskinerna har jag for mig....  men generellt sett ar det sa inihelvete mycket lattare att fa korrekta tecken nar jag kor ssh fran Win via putty, jamfort med ssh fran en linuxmaskin... tycke rjag
<larsemil> sed eller awk när jag vill lägga till något på slutet av en matchad rad i en fil? och hur?
<Dynamit> sybariten: ändra i putty till utf-8 och spara inställningen så ska du se
<sybariten> Dynamit: ouhh... nu kor jag ju linux t linux iofs...
<Dynamit> Jag har inga problem med åäö från *nix burk till *nix burk där är det bara tuta och köra för mig.
<Dynamit> Men klart mitt system ser jag till använder UTF-8
<Barre> larsemil: sed -e '/sökmönster/ /$/ text du vill lägga till i slutet påraden/' filnamn.txt
<Barre> larsemil: lägg till -i om du vill manipulera direkti filen... (har inte testat detta än, so continue with care)
<Barre> larsemil: sed -e '/sökmönster/ s/$/ text du vill lägga till i slutet påraden/' filnamn.txt
<Barre> så skall det vara jue, glömde s :)
<larsemil> Barre: tack. löste det faktiskt själv. stolt! :)
<larsemil> Nämnde jag att mina barn flyttat ut i tältet och vägrar komma in igen? http://larsemil.se/tre-taltande/
<maxjezy> larsemil, tält är ju nice
<maxjezy> hyr ut huset så länge
<larsemil> :) har ju en sambo i det.
<maxjezy> vill hon inte tälta?
<larsemil> men hon är snygg och sympatisk så kanske höjer priset om hon får bo kbar
<larsemil> inte med bebis sex månader.
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> ni ligger i
<larsemil> sa jag att hon var snygg eller? :D
<maxjezy> jojo, men de räcker ju inte för at föda barn
<sybariten> hurra!
<sybariten> räksmörgås
<maxjezy> de kan vara nice
<maxjezy> om det är riktigt goda räkor, inte pizzaräkor
<sybariten> Framförallt är det ett bra ord för att prova våra älskade swenske tecken
<sybariten> som jag hoppas inte såg ut som en påse skridskor hos er?
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> näe, de såg ut som det ska
<larsemil> r¤ksm®rgþs skrev du va?
<larsemil> hªhª jag är rolig
<sybariten> haha, fan vad snygga upphöjda a:n
<Barre> sybariten: dina prickar på dina 'ö' ser konstiga ut, de har liksom glidigt åt sida.. så här ser det ut o:
<Barre> :P
<Barre> larsemil: jag läste det, spännande med tältning jue
<maxjezy> bättre att tälta på gräsmattan än spilla rödvin på surfplattan!
<sybariten> Bättre en hängmatta i parken
<maxjezy> hängmatta är bra
<maxjezy> om man kunde ha det i tältet vore ju det optimalt
<Fenb> någon som har haft något liknanden när man installera bumblebee med nouvea. Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
<Barre> bohdi linux, bra eller anus?
<maxjezy> det verkar väldigt poppis iaf
<Barre> mm.. det är i.o.f.s ubuntu också.. :/
<Fenb> man behöver väll inte använda bumblebee när det finns nouvaeu?
<andol> Barre: Vad är du ute efter, som inte Debian alt. Ubuntu kan ge dig?
<Barre> andol: inget, lite nyfiken bara :)  precis startat saucy uppgraderingen på xps.. må det bära eller brista
<Barre> btw.. är inte bohdi baserat på ubuntu?
<andol> Barre: Utifrån vad jag läste på hemsidan jag google fram, jo verkar så.
<Barre> du e dutti du
<andol> Tycker nästan det!
<maxjezy> bodhi verkar inte seriöst all
<maxjezy> alls
<maxjezy> oparna i deras kanal använder ord som "fucked"
<Barre> ok, hade hoppats på att få info från någon som faktiskt hade lite insikt, men tack :)
<maxjezy> jag försöker skaffa mig sån
<maxjezy> förlåt att jag inte duger till
<maxjezy> har för mig chakra linux hade någon som frågade här om översättningar
<maxjezy> chakra och bodhi låter lite som kusiner
<maxjezy> realubot, hur gick det med oljebadet?
<Fenb> chakra är ju arch linux + kde :)
<Barre> andol: jag hoppas att jag hittar ett grafisktgränssnitt som jag faktiskt trivs med. Det är inte så att jag vantrivs i unity, men att säga att jag trivs är inte heller sant.
<maxjezy> Fenb, de är ju kusiner, inte syskon
<maxjezy> antagligen indier båda
<Fenb> fattas en module "mouse" :(
<Fenb> hur mkt tänks det behövas i root? tänkte köra lite debian, eller ska man ta det som själva debian kör i installern?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo då. Det går bra. Jag irc:ar från oljefatet. Båten har lagt till i Narvik nu. Jag ska snart försöka ta mig i land och leta rätta på närmsta ambassad för att söka asyl.
<maxjezy> härligt realubot
<maxjezy> trodde du dött som båtflykting
<Philip5> då är natten räddad med nhl-hockey på tv :)
<maxjezy> joppie!
<Philip5> yeeejjj
<maxjezy> om man endå hade tv sladd
<maxjezy> ikopplsf
<maxjezy> vilken kanal?
<Philip5> 10an
<maxjezy> aha, den har jag nog
<maxjezy> men ja orkar inte rota fram sladden
<Philip5> det är 3e finalmatchen
<Philip5> tror det är totalt 5 svenskar med på isen från båda lagen
<Philip5> 1 i ena och 4 i andra
<maxjezy> boston eller chicago?
<Philip5> chicago har 4
<maxjezy> va är det här för jäkla lag
<maxjezy> nya?
<Philip5> vadå nya?
<maxjezy> känner inte igen deras namn
<maxjezy> Boston Bruins?
<Philip5> om man hängt med i hockey så är det inga nya namn
<maxjezy> ja, de va ju 15 år sedan man va med i nhl
<Philip5> båda lagen är original six... dvs lag som varit med sedan nhl skapades
<maxjezy> hade ingen aning om att de hete bruins
<Philip5> bruins vann rubbet så sent som 2011
<maxjezy> aha
<Philip5> bruins vann första gången 1929 :)
<Philip5> så de har varit med ett tag
<maxjezy> amerikanos och kanadianos
<Philip5> chicago har 5 svenskar i sitt lag
<Philip5> fast en är reservmålvakt så honom ser vi nog inte på isen idag
<Philip5> sedan har ju lagen en del tjeckier också
<Philip5> och bruins har en finne i målet
<maxjezy> va heter han?
<Philip5> vem?
<maxjezy> finnen
<Philip5> tuukka rask
<maxjezy> hår rask
<maxjezy> ingen ja känner iaf
<Philip5> bruins har också en svensk reservmålvakt
<Philip5> fast han är nog bara 3e målis så han kanske inte ens är ombytt
<maxjezy> spelar inte amerikanarna hockey själva längre?
<Philip5> inte själva men det är en hel del amerikaner i deras lag så klart
<maxjezy> ja har tappat sport intresset helt
<Philip5> men det är faktiskt lika många amerikaner i chicago blackhawks som det är svenskar :)
<maxjezy> ingen patriotism längre i någon sport
<Philip5> de har flest kanadensare
<maxjezy> har man pengar vinner man
<Philip5> nä de är bara proffs
<Philip5> tuukka rask har $3 500 000 om året i lön
<maxjezy> saftigt
<Philip5> är ju rätt ok för att så och mota bort lite gummi från ett nät ett par kvällar i veckan
<maxjezy> undrar hur många som är betalda för att sabotera
<maxjezy> lär ju finnas förädare i lagen, som tar lön från två klubbar
<Philip5> då får man inte spela
<maxjezy> egentligen handlar ju allt om pengar idag
<maxjezy> inte sporten i sig
<Philip5> åker man runt och lallar eller gör ett par misstag får man sitta på bänken
<maxjezy> man säljer reklam och ligger ute med enorma pengar, hoppas på att vinna tillbaka mer än man la ut.
<maxjezy> ja, fast vid avgörande matcher, så kan varje felsteg ge motståndaren öppet mål.
<Philip5> händer nog inte i hockey. tror det är större risk i t ex fotboll där man kör med nästan samma spelare hela matchen
<Philip5> i hockey så byter man var 30-60 sek
<maxjezy> jo, fast de är viktiga sekundrar
<maxjezy> kan man öka chansen 1 % är det en viktig del i det stora.
<maxjezy> fotbollen där ser man ju helt klart ett fifflande
<maxjezy> tycker sporten blir oseriösare ju mer pengar det finns i den
<Philip5> du får bara kolla på orientering eller nått då
<Philip5> där är det inte mycket pengar
<maxjezy> hela skogen är full av reklam snart
<maxjezy> SCA, Stora ENSO.
<Philip5> curling är det också dåligt med pengar i
<maxjezy> vileda quick mopp
<Philip5> likaså badminton
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-18
<maxjezy> storföretagen nässlar sig in överallt
<maxjezy> de har nog lagt kontrakt med badminton förbunden redan
<maxjezy> när det blir poppis, då står de där med sina reklampelare och skriker "kom o köööp"
<Philip5> kanske det du skulle göra... deala reklam till sporter med lite uppmärksamhet ;)
<maxjezy> jag har haft ett långt samtal med mitt inre jag, och vi kom överense om att inte sälja oss utan finna tillhörighet i livet på annat vis.
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> antagligen slår jag på jungeltrummor istället för tangentbord om ett par år
<maxjezy> i mitt mansion
<maxjezy> i jungeln
<maxjezy> näe, man kanske skulle leka lite med blender och freestyle
<Fenb> är detta en bugg? / Usr / bin / vglrun: 303: exec: glxgears: not found ?
<Philip5> Fenb, verkar mest som du inte har glxgears installerat
<Philip5> maxjezy, jag sitter inloggad i win7 nu :O
<maxjezy> aa Philip5
<maxjezy> de är bra de.
<Philip5> usch
<Philip5> gör det bara för att jag ska hinna testa CoH2 betan innan den går ut om ett dygn och den funkar inte i wine
<Fenb> Philip5: händer så med optirun glxgears --info
<Philip5> Fenb, ja du väl inte det programmet installerat?!
<Fenb> Finns inte nåt program som heter så
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det är en del av andra opengl tools
<Philip5> vad själva paketet som installerar det i arch har jag ingen aning om
<Fenb> okej jag använder bumblebee som kör virtualgl med
<Philip5> på ubuntu så kommer just det programmet med paketet mesa-utils
<Philip5> kanske heter något liknande på arch
<Philip5> kör du en laptop som har nytta av att köra bumblebee?
<Fenb> japp, den kör optimus, det är en NVIDIA GT 650M, och någon intel ivy tror ja :)
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> jag har alltid kört med nvidias egna drivisar
<Philip5> och kör inte med laptops
<Fenb> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/?sort=&q=mesa&maintainer=&flagged=
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du de nya windowsdrivisarna då?
<Philip5> ja där ser du att glxgears ingår i arch paket som heter mesa-demos
<maxjezy> shit vilken prestandaökning de har
<Philip5> vilka windowsdrivisar?
<Fenb> Philip5: tror du att det som är felet?
<maxjezy> nvidia
<Philip5> har inte benchmarkat dem
<Philip5> maxjezy, nu kan du se finska rask på tv :D
<Philip5> målisen i gult och svart
<Philip5> Fenb, jag tror inget
<Fenb> haha :D
<Fenb> usr/bin/glxgears ? D:
<Philip5> men det är iaf orsaken till ditt felmedelande
<maxjezy> Philip5 kör du senaste då?
<Philip5> jag kör nvidia 320.18 just nu
<Philip5> nu ska jag kolla på hockeyn som precis började
<Philip5> maxjezy, så har jag 960 st cuda cores :D
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> samma som jag
<maxjezy> alltså, version :)
<maxjezy> inte cores
<Philip5> hur många cores har du?
<maxjezy> jadu
<Philip5> vilka tror du vinner matchen då? bruins som kör lite större tyngre spelare som ska kötta på eller blackhawks som har något mindre men tekniska spelare som ska lira sig till målen?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du benchmarka då?
<maxjezy> blender?
<Philip5> inte just nu. i paus kanske
<Philip5> om du har någon scene att benchmarka med
<maxjezy> har du blender installerat då?
<maxjezy> i windows alltså
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> men det går ju att installera
<Philip5> kör du någon specialbuild av blender eller deras offciella build?
<maxjezy> från blender.org
<maxjezy> 64bit windows
<Philip5> vad ska du benchmarka med för scene då eller finns det någon benchmark feature i blender?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte riktigt vad vi ska ta för att göra det rättvist
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> hur tänker du då?
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> inga experementella funktioner får användas
<maxjezy> ingen subsurfscattering
<maxjezy> inget hår
<Philip5> nä det ska ju bara vara att öppna scenen som den är utan att ändra på nått
<maxjezy> och rätt normalt med polys
<maxjezy> jo, jag håller på med en scen nu
<Philip5> finns det inga benchmark scener att ladda någonstans?
<maxjezy> jo, men de är ofta så gamla att de inte är optimerade för detta
<maxjezy> nu är jag klar, postar länk om 2 sek
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/blend/22184
<maxjezy> sådär
<maxjezy> bara ladda ner och köra
<maxjezy> sen f12
<maxjezy> jag har 192 cores
<Philip5> nästan samma då ;)
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> är din rendering klar?
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> har inte laddat ner än
<maxjezy> jag renderar nu, gööööh va seeeegt de går.
<Philip5> tar scenen ett par timmar eller ;)
<maxjezy> någon minut iaf
<maxjezy> kanske 2-3
<maxjezy> för dig dvs,
<maxjezy> gissar jag på
<maxjezy> här gissar jag på 6 minuter prick
<maxjezy> 4 min 31 sek
<maxjezy> 67 hundradelar
<Philip5> min är långsammare
<Philip5> inte klar än
<Philip5> går på cpu
<maxjezy> aja, låt den gå klart då
<maxjezy> så testar jag min cpu med
<Philip5> men då har du ju ändrat i scenen
<maxjezy> nej
<Philip5> du skickade den att renderas med cpu
<maxjezy> de har ändrat i blender så de inställningarna inte ligger i filen
<maxjezy> längre
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> men du har 500 samples på din precis som jag
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> jag laddade ner filen
<Philip5> den tar nog 10 min med cpu
<Philip5> 13.04.02 min med cpu
<maxjezy> min cpu är nog mer belastad än din vid normal läge
<maxjezy> eftersom jag kör grafik ur den samtidigt
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant o se hur detta går
<maxjezy> måste skaffa ny fläkt
<maxjezy> usch så den låter och skakar
<maxjezy> överhettas säkert :)
<Philip5> 2.49.67 min med gpu
<Philip5> min hörs knappt
<Philip5> ingen skillnad när jag kör för fullt eller idlar burken
<maxjezy> låt oss säga att man renderar 100 frames, du spar 200 minuter nästan
<maxjezy> jämnfört med mig
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> vilket kort har du?
<Philip5> 660
<maxjezy> tror 560 är bättre än 660
<maxjezy> för blender
<Philip5> har ett sånt här: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010649493/asus-geforce-gtx-660-2gb-pci-e-dvi-hdmi-dp/
<maxjezy> du uppgraderade väl cpu nyligen?
<Philip5> i december
<maxjezy> ah, nu har din cpu spöat min
<maxjezy> jag är inte riktigt klar ännu
<maxjezy> men ligger på 13 minuter
<Philip5> tänk om linux är snabbare ;)
<maxjezy> vågar du ta reda på sanningen?
<maxjezy> jag har ingen möjlighet att testa
<maxjezy> 15.14.03
<maxjezy> för cpu
<Philip5> håller på att ladda ner ett spel i steam nu så det får vänta
<maxjezy> ganska bra för gamla bettan
<maxjezy> jag ska skaffa ny gpu helt klart
<Philip5> du ska ju köpa objektiv ;)
<maxjezy> jo men gpu blir i vinter
<maxjezy> 560 är bra, men det har ju så lite minne
<maxjezy> så de blir nog något kort med 2-3 gb minne iaf
<maxjezy> haha, "Nyanvänt. Säljes i topp skick med originalkartong."
<maxjezy> tradera, är nyanvänt ens ett ord?
<maxjezy> nu blir det lite dokumentärfilm
<andol> morgens
<Barre> mörrn
<christoffer> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan: kul att folk nyttjar och förbättrar KSM-scriptet =)
<HeMan> Barre: visst är det!
<HeMan> Barre: får du också info om pull-requests?
<Barre> ja, det får jag
<Barre> HeMan: här är min KSM savings: i slutet på Oktober förra året så nådde jag gränsen för att proxmox skulle kicka igång ksm. https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=84e62fbc088bb9016529b0603fd3d899
<HeMan> snyggt!
<HeMan> min maskin kör ksm hela tiden, har ingen gräns när den börjar
<HeMan> http://televinken.linuxguru.se/munin/hemma/gixxer.hemma/ksm-year.png är senaste året
<Barre> min savings... vad blir det?!? ~292k pages á 4096 byte ~1.11GB savings...
<Barre> snyggt HeMan
<Barre> HeMan: proxmox startar KSM när "hosten" nyttjar mer än 50% RAM, förmodligen för att spara CPU-cyklar
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska göra om min maskin och tänkte köra ovirt på "järnet"
<HeMan> Barre: men min nuvarande virtualiseringsmaskin har tyvärr blivit en julgran så det blir lite besvärligt
<Barre> HeMan: två frågor.. 1) vad menar du med "ovirt på järnet"  2) har datorn börjat barra eller har du paket under den?
<HeMan> Barre: ovirt istället för ubuntu eller proxmox
<HeMan> Barre: finesserna blinkar och lyser i alla riktningar
<bamsefar> delhage, eller någon annan med stor röd hatt; Vad är det för skillnad på "vanlig" errata och "fasttrack" errata?
<Barre> HeMan: ovirt har jag inte sett,läst eller hört om. Bookmarkar och läser när tid finns. =)
<HeMan> Barre: istället för att snyggt och fint separera alla tjänster
<andol> bamsefar: Är inte Amelias röda hatt stor nog? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Det kanske den är.
<bamsefar> Hon har dessutom två.
<yarre> nån som kör zfs?
<bamsefar> Nix
<andol> yarre: kört lite
<yarre> andol, zfs enhet skapad på en linuxmaskin borde väl ha lägreversionsnummer än i senaste freebsd?
<andol> yarre: Man skulle ju kunna tycka det, fast istället för att gissa är det väl bara att kolla?
<yarre> andol, jo men det är de jag har kollat o de står version 28 på båda två.
<andol> Tja, i sådant fall verkar det som om LLNL-folket håller sin zfs-linux väluppdaterad.
<yarre> andol, samtidigt om jag kör bara zpool import utan att specificera namnet så säger den damaged device, så jag funderar på om poolen kanske inte hittar enheten?
<andol> Ingen aning
<larsemil> i will hack the shit out of you!
<maxjezy> meh?
<andol> larsemil: Över inför nästa Daladevelop? :P
<fr33r1d3> Nån som testkört Saucy ordentligt?
<andol> fr33r1d3: Var drar du gränsen för ordentligt? Kört det på min laptop hemma nu någon månad eller två, vilket förövrigt är min primära dator hemma.
<fr33r1d3> bara den inte krashar stup i ett.
<andol> fr33r1d3: Har fungerat tråkigt väl :)
<fr33r1d3> andol: låter bra det.
<larsemil> haha om man googlar saucy så får man ett bildresultat som man kanske inte helt vill ha... om man är på jobbet. slightly nfsw
<HeMan> larsemil: safe search Strict!
<larsemil> jag har aldrig safe search på. blir turdag om man får se något vackert när man googlar något tråkigt. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: inte jag heller
<Fenb> är det normalt att datorn flåser när man har har fixat bumblebeE?
<oldmicke> flåser ?
<Fenb> fläkten
<Fenb> hehe vevar för fullt
<oldmicke> vad ere för program
<Philip5> oldmicke: för att styra hybrid nvida-grafikkrets
<Philip5> open source
<Philip5> Fenb: har du testat att bara köra nvidias egna drivisar? har inte de stöd för dina kretsar?
<Philip5> om du inte gillar att strula och bara OSS
<Fenb> OSS?
<Philip5> Open-source software
<Fenb> har fixat nvidia + bumblebee
<Philip5> kör du inte med nouveau?
<Fenb> har också provat nouveu men på deras hemsida säger dom att inte supportar optimus ännu
<Philip5> ok
<Fenb> jag gjorde tidigare, men nu gick jag över till nvidia
<oldmicke> Philip5: ohh du kan ju sånt :D brukar ha bra ppas :p
<Philip5> oldmicke: men Fenb kör arch
<Fenb> :)
<Fenb> tänkte byta till debian, men jag tror det inte löser problemet :P
<Philip5> jag har ingen erfarenhet alls av bumblebee eller någon optimuskrets
<oldmicke> ;;;;;;D
<Fenb> kan man stänga av optimus tro? och bara använda intel?
<realubot> Hej
<realubot> Den där einand ircar under fejkat nick igen.
<realubot> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/tv/article3715916.ece
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har testat?
<_Trullo> inte mycket tvserier hade dom
<realubot> Okej.
<fusb> vad gör man ifall man inte kan logga in som root eller användre?
<fusb> hatar main chatten frågor nåt om som jag gjorde här nyss men gick inte för jag använder inte ubunt
<maxjezy> kaske du kan pröv skrev soe main föstor bettri
<maxjezy> ingen humor :(
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-19
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjenis..
 * Barre befinner sig just nu i Phillip5s h00dz
<hexabit> Hmm finns det någon bättre sida än blocket att sälja rackservrar på?
<hexabit> Känns som att "IT-folk" inte letar servrar på Blocket. :)
<andol> hexabit: LysLysKOM!
<hexabit> andol: Ahaa tack för tipset! :)
<hexabit> andol: Förr behövde man väl ha ett konto hos Lysator för att kunna ansluta?
<hexabit> andol: Är det så fortfarande?
<andol> hexabit: Nix, LysKOM kör en helt separat användardatabas, där ens användare skapas i samband med första inloggningen.
<bamsefar> hexabit: Vad har du för grejer att sälja?
<hexabit> andol: Ok låter bra :)
<hexabit> bamsefar: http://www.blocket.se/vi/47738955.htm
<hexabit>  http://www.blocket.se/vi/47738950.htm
<bamsefar> Jaha, usch
<andol> hexabit: Förresten, hur säker är du på att det tidigare har krävts ett Lysator-konto? Personen som ursprunglingen hackade ihop LysKOM hävdar motsatsen :-)
<bamsefar> Direktverkande el-element.
<hexabit> http://www.blocket.se/vi/47738959.htm
<hexabit> Och sista: http://www.blocket.se/vi/47738960.htm
<hexabit> andol: Nä jag är inte säker. Bara rykten. hehehe
<andol> hexabit: Hursom, alltid kul med folk utanför Linköping som hört talas om LysKOM :)
<hexabit> Lysator och LysKOM är ju legendariska så man borde skämmas om man inte känner till dem. :)
<hexabit> Jag måst iväg en snabbis. Hadet bra så länge. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<K350> Finns det verkligen inget fungerande verktyg för översättning (t.ex engelse till svenska) för terminalen/console??? Dict är uruselt d  ordlistorna är så dåliga...någon?
<bamsefar> Någon som kör mcollective?
<Coffe> bamsefar:  nej, funderat på att fixa det
<andol> dito
<bamsefar> mcollective eller func tro?
<bamsefar> func verkar ju lite simplare.
<delhage> bamsefar: ang din fråga häromdagen, jag tror att fasttrack är updateringar som inte genomgått fullständig QA men som avses släppas senare som normala uppdateringar (efter full QA)
<delhage> "tror"
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det låter ju vettigt.
<bamsefar> delhage: Jag tänkte att du var den som eventuellt visste.
<delhage> mjo
<Coffe> razor is nice  ( regarding puppet)
<bamsefar> Uhm, finns det inga bitstream vera fonts i rhel6?
<Dynamit> Tja vad händer?
<Philip5> inte mycket
<maxjezy> woppar gangbang style
<Barre> Philip5: jag har varit i dina h00dz idag :)
<maxjezy> Barre va gjorde du där?
<Philip5> Barre: utan att förvarna eller uppmärksamma lokaltidningarna?!
<Philip5> Barre: kanske är på lokaltv ikväll??
<yarre> Vad kan vara ett coolt domännamn? :)
<bamsefar> cooldoma.in
<Barre> maxjezy: jag var på kundbesök...
<yarre> bamsefar, nja fler förslag? :D
<Barre> yarre: skaffa ett litauiskt domännamn   coo.lt
<yarre> tänkte väl mer nåt som slutar på .se
<bamsefar> fettcooldomän.se
<HeMan> styggel.se
<HeMan> skolgos.se
<HeMan> bakel.se
<HeMan> bjäs.se
<HeMan> blodsutgjutel.se
<Coffe> kassako.eu ? :P
<Coffe> fast inget .se
<Coffe> bu.se ?
<HeMan> handrörel.se
<bamsefar> :D
<Coffe> inte.att.se
<HeMan> tillintetgörel.se
<HeMan> supervarel.se
<HeMan> grep se$ /usr/share/dict/swedish
<Philip5> Barre: så vad gjorde du här i stan då? våldgästade??
<HeMan> Philip5: jag tror Barre drack kaffe och snusade
<Philip5> HeMan: det var det värsta
<HeMan> Philip5: kanske inte exklusivt det, men bland annat
<Philip5> la säkert kabel också så ofina han är när man vill prata med han
<maxjezy> Philip5 han skrev ju kundbesök
<maxjezy> Barre är vad kungen kallar kaffeflicka :)
<maxjezy> Barre: givetvis var det ett skämt!
<HeMan> för att kungen är en sådan skämtare! :)
<maxjezy> ja, jag har humor jag :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: han kanske kallar lägga kabel för kundbesök för det ska låta finare
<maxjezy> eller kanske han skrev på norska
<maxjezy> men skrev fel
<maxjezy> vi får nog aldrig veta vad som hände den där tiden den 19:e juni
<HeMan> det enda vi vet är att Barre var där
<HeMan> eller i alla fall så är det vad han själv säger
<Barre> Philip5: HeMan har rätt, jag drack kaffe och snusade (och så träffade jag en kund också) =)
<Barre> maxjezy: hahha... du behöver inte behandla mig som silkespapper, skämta på du :P
<HeMan> NFSoverRDMA, 448 MB/s med en SSD, inte helt fel!
<andol> HeMan: 448MB/s låter som en konstig enhet att mäta hur snabbt NF Sover? :P
<HeMan> andol: yepp, jag gillar att mäta konstiga saker
<yarre> Fungerar inte Steam? Dera sajt verkar se lite galen ut den med :P
<yarre> t.ex. http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<alexandergranase> Någon här som är duktig på ssd diskar?
<HeMan> alexandergranase: duktig på vilket sätt?
<alexandergranase> Har en HP Compaq 6530b som jag har beställt en Kingston SSD V300 120GB till. Kommer det att fungera?
<HeMan> jag har jättedålig koll på HP men generellt sett så funkar en ssd som en vanlig disk
<alexandergranase> Så man behöver inte hålla på uppdatera bios och sådär? Bios är från 2009 tror jag
<alexandergranase> Det är en grymt bra och snabb dator i övrigt som fungerar bra med ubuntu
<HeMan> som sagt, jag har dålig koll på HP, men de maskiner jag kört SSD i har det inte varit något problem
<alexandergranase> Det låter bra det, vi får se ikväll om det fungerar. ;) Tack för din input!
<alexandergranase> Finns det några bra bokföringsprogram för ubuntu (för mindre enskild firma), har försökt söka på google väldigt intensivt men hittar ingenting bra. Du kanske vet något?
<alexandergranase> Vill inte byta tillbaka till windows nu när jag trivs så bra med ubuntu och allting fungerar klockrent
<Dynamit> alexandergranase: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=29942 lite gammalt men kanske värt att kolla
<alexandergranase> Tackar Dynamit, har kollat där men tycker inget av programmen känns lättinstallerat eller vara det jag söker
<oldmicke> hmms
<oldmicke> e bra rssgrej så man kan få en massa info till sig... till ubuntu eller wordpress
<hexabit> alexandergranase: Du kan säkert köra ditt gammla bokföringsprogram i wine om du inte hittar något för Linux. :)
<alexandergranase> Hexabit: Ja, då får jag pröva wine med visma isåfall. :)
<alexandergranase> God kväll grabbar jag skulle behöva lite hjälp
<alexandergranase> Installerade nyss Ubuntu 12.04 LTS på min nya dell dator som hade windows 8 och eufi. När installationen var klar och jag skulle starta datorn så står det. "No boot device found. Press any key to reboot the machine"... Vad är nu detta?
<Dynamit> du har antagligen eufi igång på datorn
<Dynamit> *uefi*
<alexandergranase> Dynamit: Hur stänger jag av EUFI?
<Dynamit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Case_when_Ubuntu_must_be_installed_in_EFI_mode
<alexandergranase> Tack så mycket, ska läsa igenom det där!
<alexandergranase> Fick in en SSD disk på min gamla bärbara nu, jädrans vad snabb den är :D
<Dynamit> hur man stänger av uefi beror på biosen men bättre låta den vara på om du nu ska köra dual boot
<Dynamit> ärligt så tycker jag inte att SSD diskar är så jäkla snabbare än 7200RPM diskarna vilket är standard i mina maskiner i alla fall
<Dynamit> i vissa fall så märks det skillnad men inte så jag tycker wow vilken jätte skillnad ändå så använder jag mina maskiner jäkligt mycket
<alexandergranase> Jag hade en gammal 5400 innan som var sedan 2009 så lite skillnad är det ;)
<alexandergranase> Hmm, förstod inte mycket av guiden.. Men ska försöka lösa det ändå
<Dynamit> jag har nog aldrigt ägt något som varit under 7200RPM som körts OS på
<alexandergranase> Nu har jag ställt in på EUFI boot mode secure boot off
<alexandergranase> Men den hittar fortfarande inte installationen
<alexandergranase> Måste jag installera när detta är avslaget?
<Dynamit> Jag har inte EUFI själv så jag vet knappt ingenting om det, jag tycker EUFI är överdrivet, biosen ser ju inte ut som bios på moderkort med EUFI
<alexandergranase> Man blir ju helt trycklös
<alexandergranase> Ska man behöva ha en examen i datateknik för att installera om datorn
<alexandergranase> :(
<Dynamit> haha gör som mig
<Dynamit> lär dig den hårda vägen
<alexandergranase> Jag älskar datorer men hatar dem också, för det är så mycket frustration.. Hade tänkt läsa datateknik men valde ekonomi istället för jag orkar inte hålla på med datorer när de bökar :P
<alexandergranase> Men nu lär man ju bli uppe hela natten ändå för att lösa det här
<Dynamit> Om vi säger som så här jag har sniffat trådlösa nätverk så blir jag skrämd hur många som använder WEP för att skydda sitt trådlösa nätverk och WPA är rätt vanligt också så man blir mörkrädd för hur korkade eller naiva folk är
<alexandergranase> Är WEP dåligt skyddad och lätt att hacka, är det de du menar?
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag oövervakade installationer man behöver inte bry sig
<Dynamit> WEP är skräp det är som kondom med små hål i sig
<alexandergranase> Haha, det låter ju väldigt betryggande ;)
<alexandergranase> Var är du ifrån då förresten?
<Dynamit> Brandbergen
<Dynamit> själv då?
<alexandergranase> Var ligger det? :P STHLM?
<alexandergranase> Sundsvall här.
<Dynamit> Haninge, Stockholm :P
<Dynamit> haha lilla Sundsvall :P
<Dynamit> Ja där uppe är de inte bättre det vet jag
<Dynamit> har sniffat nätverk där också
<Dynamit> inte konstigt när jag har gått på Mellansels folkhögskola och morsan bor i Årskogen
<huttan> Dynamit: vad kör du för hårdvara när du leker med det? wifi adaptern..
<maxjezy> alexandergranase :  jag är ju också i sundsvall
<Dynamit> min inbyggda trådlösa nätverkskort som säkert kommer ifrån Broadcom om jag inte miss minner mig
<alexandergranase> Härligt max, har du någon erfarenhet av att installera ubuntu på nya dell datorer?
<alexandergranase> Haha så litet är inte Sundsvall :p
<huttan> Dynamit: du kan injecta med det då?
<Dynamit> men ska skaffa USB-trådlöst nätverkskort
<Dynamit> ja
<maxjezy> alexandergranase nej, jag har tyvärr inte det
<Dynamit> och ja jag har gjort det flera gånger
<alexandergranase> Vad synd :(
<alexandergranase> Vilken stadsdel?
<maxjezy> brukar misslyckas med ubuntuinstallationer rent generellt
<alexandergranase> Granloholm bor jag i
<alexandergranase> Haha, det låter ju lovande, inte dig man ska fråga om hjälp då ;)
<maxjezy> bredsand
<alexandergranase> Gött
<maxjezy> granlo, finfint, gräddhyllan :)
<alexandergranase> Inte GRANLO, granloholm ;)
<alexandergranase> ALla blandar ihop granlo och granlholm :P
<maxjezy> är det så?
<maxjezy> trodde det var samma
<maxjezy> där ser man..
<alexandergranase> Haha de brukar säga det :P
<maxjezy> jaja, jag vet var granloholm ligger tror jag
<alexandergranase> G-Hooden = Granloholm
<alexandergranase> Förbi västermalm rakt up
<maxjezy> jo, ja tror jag vet var västermalm är
<Dynamit> haha Bredsand är det dit jag ska åka och göra Wardriving då ;P
<maxjezy> visst har ni sjukhuset ganska nära?
<maxjezy> jag har ju inte varit ut i sundsvall så mycket under de år ja bott här
<alexandergranase> Ja sjukhuset är nära, Östra Granloholm ligger bakom sjukhuset, psyk
<maxjezy> ah, trevligt :)
<alexandergranase> Du sitter hellre i Bredsand och hackar ?
<alexandergranase>  :P
<maxjezy> mm
<Dynamit> haha vem skulle få skiten om maxjezy nätverk dummar sig jo Dynamit haha
<alexandergranase> Wardriving, vad är det?
<maxjezy> Dynamit, jag har inget nätverk
<maxjezy> kör trådat direkt från väggen
<Dynamit> buhu ingen Wardriving där då ;P
<Dynamit> man åker/kör bil och sniffar efter trådlösa nätverk
<Dynamit> eftersom jag har olika verktyg gjord för att kontrollera säkerheten i ett nätverk så kan jag lätt automatisera cracking utav alla nätverk som hittas
<maxjezy> Dynamit har du körkort?
<Dynamit> maxjezy: haha det har jag ju haft länge nu mer än 1 år sedan jag tog det ju :P
<huttan> Dynamit: vad för verktyg??
<alexandergranase> Du Max.. Du är inte i behov av en bra speldator?
<Dynamit> wireshark, aircrack, zenmap, nmap och en jäkla massa mer
<huttan> Dynamit: ok
<Dynamit> Rebind DNS
<Dynamit> kan fortsätta ett bra tag haha
<huttan> va fan gör det?
<Dynamit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_rebinding
<Dynamit> En av de äldsta attackerna som finns nästan ju
<huttan> ahh
<Dynamit> som funkar än idag
<Dynamit> MITM attack är jätte svårt för mig att göra med verktygen jag har i min bärbara *host host host*
<Dynamit> fn jäkla luft att vara i kylsystemet jag blir galen på det jag blir aldrig helt av med det jag undrar varför
<maxjezy> alexandergranase, nej de är bra
<maxjezy> jag har i7a och värsta tunga minnet i min
<alexandergranase> Okej
<alexandergranase> INte illa, tänkte sälja min för det blir inge pluggande gjort och köra på 2 laptops istället
<maxjezy> vad har du för grafik i den?
<maxjezy> är det nvidia 550ti kan ja ta det kortet om du vill sälja
<Dynamit> 550ti den är ju gammal nu ju maxjezy :P
<alexandergranase> Intel i5 3,8 GHz, 8 GBB DDr 3, GTX 480 1535 MB, 80 gb intel ssd+ 500 gb sata och 23" eizo full hd skärm
<maxjezy> Dynamit, jo fast det är bättre än 600 serien
<alexandergranase> Tänkte mig 5500 kronor vill bara bli av med den
<maxjezy> jo, ja förstår
<maxjezy> när man tröttnar på stationärt för spel är det inte mycket att hurra över
<alexandergranase> Verkligen inte :P
<alexandergranase> Ska sälja iväg xboxen också
<maxjezy> grafikkortet kanske ja har intresse av
<Dynamit> min stationära kommer jag aldrig tröttna på dock så vill jag bli av med luften i kylningen jäkla skit
<maxjezy> om du kan tänka dig sälja saker separat
<alexandergranase> Vill inte sälja grafikkortet för då får jag ju inget för datorn sedan
<Dynamit> De flesta vill ha luft i systemet men inte jag inte
<maxjezy> okej, ja näe.
<Dynamit> Nähä hade inte kommit större radiator än 1260
<Dynamit> fast jag har bara 1080
<Dynamit> Vad har jag gjort för ont här i världen. Förutom bli rabiat på en del lärare och sånt när jag gick i skolan
<Dynamit> tack vare att den inte cirkulerar som det ska är ju CPU 33*C och GPU dioden 39-41*C
<alexandergranase> Vad har ni för er då
<maxjezy> kollar rederiet
<Dynamit> mumlar åt min kylning som jag inte har lyckas optimera än men men någongång lyckas jag nog
<maxjezy> Dynamit, du har tålamod, det är en bra egenskap
<Dynamit> har jag hahaha bamsefar och Barre är några som kan intyga att jag inte har det
<alexandergranase> Haha :P
<alexandergranase> Rederiet vilket klassiker
<Dynamit> maxjezy: lyckas jag bara optimera kylningen så kan din dator klassas som kokandes jämfört mot min säkerligen :P
<maxjezy> ja, är på 20:e sesången nu
<alexandergranase> Haha
<alexandergranase> Va, hur många säsonger finns det?
<maxjezy> 20
<alexandergranase> Läste om en kille på ubuntu forumet som hade installerat 13.04 utan problem med Dell Inspiron 3521, så prövar ladda ner det nu och skall installera istället
<maxjezy> över 300 avsnitt
<alexandergranase> Helt sjukt det
<Dynamit> det är ju synd om mig förtusan maxjezy CPU kan bli typ 36*C om jag belastar den men den håller den tempen även om jag belastar den konstant över 3timmar i sträck men det är en annan sak
<maxjezy> Dynamit, jag får anställa dig sen när jag startar firma
<maxjezy> du kan ta hand om renderfarmarna
<alexandergranase> Sedan kan jag sköta ekonomin ;)
 * realubot vinkar till maxjezy från Norge.
<alexandergranase> Vad ska du starta för firma?
<maxjezy> realubot, hur går det där borta?
<maxjezy> alexandergranase, typ pixar
<Dynamit> haha för min del inga problem, men om vi säger som så här kylsystemet har ju kostat där efter och du vet ju varför haha
<maxjezy> jaja, ska man rendera film i 8k upplösning så är ju kylning a och o.
<Dynamit> men då räcker inte 1080 radiatorn
<Dynamit> då måste man ju ta 1280 haha
<Dynamit> och ha 4/st ju haha
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag bor på en flyktingförläggning utanför Oslo och har sökt asyl här nu. Min advokat tror att jag har stora chanser att få uppehållstillstånd. Du ska veta att norrmännen har stor förståelse för hur svårt det är att leva i grannlandet.
<alexandergranase> pixar? alltså 3d grafik och sådär
<maxjezy> alexandergranase, precis
<maxjezy> film
<alexandergranase> Nice, låter som en rolig grejj!
<maxjezy> realubot, kul att höra!
<maxjezy> jo de är intressant
<alexandergranase> Har du pysslat med det länge?
<maxjezy> realubot, om du får uppehållstillstånd, kommer du flytta vidare in i landet eller är det oslo som gäller?
<maxjezy> alexandergranase, ja, det är nog 5 år
<maxjezy> till å från
<alexandergranase> Oj inte dåligt :P
<alexandergranase> Brb tvättsuga O_o
<Dynamit> *1260 ska jag rätta det till
<maxjezy> har ju varit lite upptagen med barn de senare åren.
<maxjezy> Dynamit, de där vet du bäst :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vet inte. Jag är glad bara jag får stanna i landet. Jag har uppgett humanitära skäl som asylskäl.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag drömmer om att få chansen att skapa mig ett liv här i Norge.
<realubot> Det liv som Sverige tog ifrån mig.
 * realubot torkar en tår från sin kind.
<Dynamit> haha med 4/st 1260 bara till ett grafikkort då kan man överklocka jäkligt mycket utan problem haha
<Dynamit> fast klart 4/st och SLI koppling skulle funka bra också bara man såg till att alla fick det nedkyldna sedan samlades tillbaka till 1 slang som går till radiatorerna för att kyla haha
<Dynamit> lite väl överdrivet så länge man inte ska rendera sjukt mycket samtidigt
<HeMan> äh, vätskekylning är för amatörer
<maxjezy> HeMan, den kylningen ja har nu är inget att hurra för
<Dynamit> luft är för amatörer
<maxjezy> processorn går upp i 100 grader
<Dynamit> det kyler ju hur dåligt som helst
<HeMan> proffsen kör med luft och har börjat titta på oljenedsänkta maskiner
<HeMan> men det är besvärligt med oljan
<HeMan> det tar lång tid innan den rinner av så man kan mecka med prylarna
<Dynamit> luft låter som jäkla mycket och är inte lika effektivt HeMan
<Dynamit> *så
<Dynamit> *
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag jobbar med HPC, alla utom några få kör luft
<Dynamit> och låter där efter också
<HeMan> nejdå, det är slutna skå
<HeMan> dessutom är man bara i undantagsfall ner i serverhallen
<Dynamit> Dessutom HeMan ska man tänka i stora företag sammanhang så har vatten en fördel till som inte många använder sig utav
<maxjezy> HeMan, hur ser stora renderfarmarna ut då?
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är några hundra eller några tusen datorer i rack som luftkyls
<HeMan> sen är ju mediat ut ur hallarna vatten
<HeMan> maxjezy: det största klustret jag kört var på drygt 1200 datorer
<Dynamit> bygger man rätt så kan man använda det varma vattnet för att värma hela byggnaden med hjälp av att varma vattnet går till värmeväxlaren
<HeMan> jo men då måste man få upp uttemperaturen på vattnet
<HeMan> vatten som är bara 35-40 grader är värdelöst
<Dynamit> det kan man om man har så feta maskiner så det behövs
<HeMan> helst vill man att det ska vara drygt 70 grader på vattnet
<Dynamit> utåt ja men fasiken inte det som går in i maskinerna
<HeMan> man vill i möjligaste mån undvika värmeväxling
<HeMan> intel laborerar med 55 grader IN i maskinerna
<Dynamit> 55 shit vad varmt för att vara Intel
<HeMan> Dynamit: som sagt, proffsen kör med luft, det är amatörer som leker med vatten
<HeMan> Dynamit: sen är det kaotiskt om man skulle få en vattenläcka
<Dynamit> Ä stora killarna kör med flytande kväve
<HeMan> det är också amatörer
<Dynamit> jasså företagens maskiner är ju sega emot de maskinerna
<HeMan> det är löjligt dyrt när man ska köra storskaligt
<Dynamit> om man nu tänker på vad de har i från fabrik
<HeMan> vill man ha hög tillgänglighet och driftsäkerhet och lågt pris kör man luft
<Dynamit> vem sa att det skulle vara lågt pris
<Dynamit> haha
<HeMan> vill man laborera och ta rekord i peak-värden så är flytande kväve bra
<HeMan> fast peak är inte intressant för proffsen
<HeMan> dom vill ha sustained
<Dynamit> Så du påstår att människorna på Sweclockers inte vet vad de håller på med?
<HeMan> det sa jag inte
<HeMan> men det är mer labverksamhet
<HeMan> pixar kör inte vätskekylt till exempel
<HeMan> var ett tag sedan jag kollade på deras prylar, då hade dom 4000 datorer som rendrerade dygnet runt
<Dynamit> Det kan ända men MIT och IBM eller vilka som sammarbetade exprimenterade med vattenkylning och hade fått ner driftkostnaden rejält tack vare vattenkylning
<Dynamit> *hända*
<HeMan> har du källa på det?
<Dynamit> vist vänta ska leta reda på det
<maxjezy> jag vet bara att vattenkylning är bättre på mopeder
<Dynamit> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/datorer/article598328.ece
<HeMan> det där var 2009, det har fortfarande inte kommit i kommersiell drift
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är det sängdags
<Dynamit> fortfarande 40% kan du inte påstå är illa
<Philip5> jaha vad ska man roa sig med en timme till då
<alexandergranase> Nu är det bekräftat. Ubuntu 13.04 fungerade klockrent på min nya dell pc. Det var 12.04 som strulade. :)
<alexandergranase> Drick lite kaffe philip så är du igång igen
<Philip5> jag är igång men det är 1 tim kvar till hockeyn börjar
<alexandergranase> NHL eller?
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> NHL är Philip5's grej. han vet allt om NHL.
<alexandergranase> Haha :D
<alexandergranase> Är inte slutspelet slut?
<maxjezy> DIREKT Boston Bruins-Chicago Blackhawks. Match 4:7. Stanley Cup-final. Från TD Garden.
<maxjezy> börjar om 16 minuter
<alexandergranase> Sweet :)
<alexandergranase> Vad står det i matcher?
<maxjezy> kanal 10
<maxjezy> det står inget om det på tv.nu
<alexandergranase> Oj, måste man ju titta på. Trodde de inte brukade sända matcher på kanal 10! Spännande! :D
<alexandergranase> Just nu tittar jag på Italien - Japan fotboll
<maxjezy> är gmail nere för er ?
<alexandergranase> Ja väldigt segt är det iallafall
<alexandergranase> Me nfungerade för ett tag sedan
<alexandergranase> Ja det är nere kollade nu
<huttan> gmail funkar bra här
<alexandergranase> Hmm konstigt
<alexandergranase> brb
<maxjezy> nu funkar det igen
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-20
<alexandergranase> Varför är ubuntu både på engelska och svenska. tex startmenyn så står det "aktiviteter" sedan under program står det "system tools"
<alexandergranase> Varför blandar den svenska och engelska
<alexandergranase> Ser inte bra ut
<Philip5> då har det inte översats där det är på engelska
<alexandergranase> Aha, har 13.04 installerat på andra laptopen och där är allting på svenska
<alexandergranase> Men inte på 12.04
<Philip5> då har de väl hunnit översätta det där till den nya
<alexandergranase> Ja kan vara så
<alexandergranase> Hur sätter jag alla menyer på engelska? Men har kvar tangentbordet på svenska?
<alexandergranase> Lite störande tycker jag när det är blandat vill gärna ha på samma språk
<Philip5> ändrar system språk t ex
<Philip5> jag kör kde och där kan man göra i system inställningarna
<alexandergranase> avancerade systeminställningar i gnome menar du?
<Philip5> vet inte vad de heter i gnome
<alexandergranase> Sådär, mycket snyggare nu när allting är i samma språk :)
<Philip5> jag kör alltid allt på engelska
<alexandergranase> Helt rätt det
<alexandergranase> Hur ställer jag in xchat att starta vid systemuppstart?
<alexandergranase> Har inte hittat det alternativet under settings
<Philip5> om man får något problem man måste googla på så är det nästan omöjligt att hitta något vettigt med loggar och annat på svenska
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> alexandergranase: vet inte hur man gör det i gnome
<Fenb> är amarok bästa audio spelaren i linux?
<alexandergranase> va är kde
<Philip5> Fenb: jag tycker det om man kör kde
<maxjezy> vlc tycker jag piskar allt.
<Philip5> alexandergranase: http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/
<Philip5> skrivbordsmiljö
<huttan> ojdå
<huttan> folk lever den här tiden
<Philip5> huttan: det är ju hockey på tv och just nu paus :D
<huttan> alexandergranase: hur går det med ditt ubuntu?
<alexandergranase> Vad tänkte du på huttan?
<huttan> alexandergranase: om det är något du kämpar med kan jag hjälpa till lite
<alexandergranase> Aha, tack för förfrågning, det ändå jag undrar över nu är hur jag får xchat att autostarta vid start
<huttan> har för mig du har startup applications i menyn där du loggar in o ut, eller höger om den
<alexandergranase> Hur ändrar jag login menyn? Alltså när jag loggar in råkade få en horribelt ful login meny på 13.04 som jag vill ändra
<huttan> alexandergranase: du kan ladda ned themes för sånt
<alexandergranase> Jo men det sjuka vara att jag hade original themet sedan när jag höll på installera gnome 3 så försvann original themet
<alexandergranase> Så borde gå att ändra någonstans
<huttan> hmm konstigt
<huttan> hur ser det ut nu då?
<alexandergranase> Grå bakgrund med extremt stora bokstäver så jag ser inte ens hela mitt namn
<alexandergranase> Står Alexander Gra.....
<huttan> asså har den bytts helt o hållet eller är det en fuckad version av orginalet?
<alexandergranase> Nej bytts helt och hållet
<huttan> ok
<huttan> testa att lägga in ett helt nytt tema för login
<alexandergranase> Hur gör det
<huttan> alexandergranase: ubuntu-art.org
<alexandergranase> Man ska aldrig få va lycklig inte ba skit o elände :P
<alexandergranase> Vad fasen är ubuntu kylin?
<alexandergranase> Det stod det nu på dell datorn när jag stängde av den
<alexandergranase> Hahahahaha, hur har jag lyckats installera kinesiskt ubuntu :S
<alexandergranase> Får ta och installera om dellen igen har ju bara blivit knas allting på den
<alexandergranase> Farligt att hålla på i terminalen för mycket när man inte har så stor förståelse för vad man egentligen håller på med.. Det är väl så jag har lyckats lägga in ett annat ubuntu på min nuvarande installation :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu har finnen släppt in 4 mål...
<maxjezy> vilken jävel
<Philip5> typiskt finnar
<maxjezy> hade det varit myllys hade han gjort 2 mål istället
<Philip5> hehe
<Fenb> härligt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsPKllCJi64
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<alexandergranase> Nej
<alexandergranase> Blir dygnarn idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu har finnen släppt in 5 mål
<Philip5> maxjezy: finnen släppte in 6 mål
<Philip5> maxjezy: finnen gjorde så att boston förlorade
<andol> morgens
<Barre> mörrn
<christoffer> god morgon
<oldmicke> dito
<alexandergranase> God morgon på er
<HeMan> Morrn!
<alexandergranase> Hur är läget
<realubot> " Pirate Bay-grundaren Gottfrid Svartholm Warg döms för dataintrång, grovt bedrägeri och försök till grovt bedrägeri. Påföljden blir fängelse i två år. "
<alexandergranase> Hua
<maxjezy> helt rätt
<HeMan> njahapp, varför lyckas jag inte få nVidia-drivaren att gå igång utan skärm nu då?
<alexandergranase> :'(
<maxjezy> HeMan, du måste sätta på en flagga på flaggstången
<maxjezy> har för mig du sa det till mig.
<maxjezy> ja fick det inte att funka så ja drog in windows
<HeMan> maxjezy: hade gjort det, men det satt två grafikkort i maskinen, fick göra det på bägge
<HeMan> maxjezy: nu funkar det
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> hm
<dodel> Hej. Hur får jag att min CPU fläkt på min note book går tystare?
<dodel> Finns det något enkelt och bra program så man kan styra ner hastigheten?
<dodel> Eller styra gränsen tills fläkten ska gå igång.
<senate> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fancontrol
<senate> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lm-sensors
<dodel> ska jag bara installera dem? Sen då?
<senate> har du provat google? (:
<senate> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<maxjezy> senate: den här kanalen är ju till för att andra ska hjälpa en
<senate> han fråga efter något program ju? (:
<senate> aldrig sänkt fläkthastigheten själv med howton jag pejsta verka gå igenom rätt ingående hur man gör
<alexandergranase> Vad kan det bero på att skype hänger sig med jämna mellanrum? Bara det som strular
<maxjezy> microsoft köpte väl upp skype?
<alexandergranase> Haha, ja det måste vara det som är grejjen ;)
<alexandergranase> Men de lär ju tappa många användare nu med windows 8 eller vad tror ni
<alexandergranase> Det är verkligen otrevligt att sitta med
<maxjezy> näe, ja tror precis tvärtom
<maxjezy> windows 7 finns ju kvar, och 8 som tillägg på surfplattor och andra touchscreens
<maxjezy> de vinner nog marknadsandelar från både apple och android
<senate> vista var en riktig flopp också men dom verkade inte förlora så många på det
<maxjezy> vista floppa nog mycket pga xp, och priset på vista.
<maxjezy> nu är windows 8 typ gratis och dessutom riktigt bra.
<maxjezy> fler o fler får mer o mer pengar och har råd med datorer, det genererar nya användare
<maxjezy> som antagligen väljer windows
<maxjezy> windows vista har haft över 400 miljoner användare
<maxjezy> man kan ju inte se det som en flopp iaf
<alexandergranase> Japp men samtidigt är ju ubuntu hur bra som helst jämfört med 2003 när jag prövade det första gången, då gick det ju knappat att använda
<alexandergranase> 2004 menar jag
<maxjezy> jo, det är ju självklart att det gått framåt
<maxjezy> tror dock de förlorat många användare sedan 2010 till andra linuxdistros
<maxjezy> att slåss om linuxanvändarna är inte lätt
<alexandergranase> Konsigt ändå, jag prövade linux mint för några dagar sedan och gillade det, men det är ändå inte samma sak som ubuntu, man bara gillar det här
<maxjezy> jag känner tvärtom, tycker mint är snabbare och mer lättanvänt
<maxjezy> jag slutade använda ubuntu efter 10
<maxjezy> helt obrukbart för mig med unity och allt
<alexandergranase> Jasså, kollade i min på ram minnet som används, där använde jag ungefär 283 mb i mint men ändå använder ubuntu 500-600 mb och jag upplever det som snabbare konstigt nog
<alexandergranase> Men du gillar inte Gnome 3 desktop då, det slår ju unity
<alexandergranase> Fast det kan du väl ha i mint också
<maxjezy> det är typ "workflow" som begränsas som attan i ubuntu för mig
<maxjezy> känns som ja bara vill ta rast hela tiden
<maxjezy> och att man inte kan använda två skärmar på olika grafikkort samtidigt är för mig ett mysterium
<maxjezy> utan att läsa guider och modda
<maxjezy> det är den primära anledningen till att jag stannar med windows 8.
<maxjezy> sen gillar jag den nya startmenyn :)
<farfar> gillar metro? whaaat?
<fr33r1d3> Finns tydligen de som gör det. ;-)
<maxjezy> ja, vi är människor med känslor och saliv vi med.
<fr33r1d3> ;-)
<Fenb> hur flyttar man till en annan arbetsyta, i ubuntu, med tangenten?
<Fenb> -rna
<hexabit> Fenb: ctrl+alt+pil höger/vänster
<dodel> Hej! Har ni något bra tips på hur man startar datorn snabbare? :)
<bamsefar> stäng inte vav den.
<senate> ssd disk
<sakjur> dodel: hämta ett glas med vatten när du klickat på power-knappen?
<sakjur> (eller bara använd viloläge..)
<dodel> SÃ¥ det finns inga program som man bara installera sen bootar den snabbare?
<dodel> No magic?
<dodel> Har köpt mig en ny dator. Ni vet att jag brukar köra linux på sånt som kördes under andra världskriget? Jag köpte mig en liten net book 4 GB  DDRIII, 1.86 intel atom dual core, 320 gb HDD, LED display 13.3", vit, 1.5 kg, osv, windows 7 osv. Helt ny :)
<dodel> Dock så installerade jag linux på den.
<dodel> :(
<dodel> Av misstag. Jag slant med USB-minnet
<dodel> Köpte datorn ny för 1500 kr
<sakjur> dodel: Stäng bara locket, jätteonödigt att stänga av datorn om det är en laptop ;)
<Fenb> finns det något lat sorts sätt att mounta usb? :D
<dodel> sajur: jasså?
<dodel> Fenb: ja, stoppa in usb igen bara
<Fenb> någon som vet hur man fixar headphones i alsa?
<Fenb> nvm fixat
<maxjezy> räknade lite på hur lång tid jag lagt ner på rederiet under mitt liv
<maxjezy> 848 timmar ca
<Fenb> usch, den serien är ju lång. ^^
<maxjezy> ja, ca 200 timmar är varje omgång
<maxjezy> har sett hela serien fyra ggr
<maxjezy> de är annat det än bögiga melodifestivaler!
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-21
<Gorgo> glad midsommar ;)
<farfar> Coffe: gick det bra att köra?
<farfar> ...
<alexandergranase> Glad midsommar, någon som är duktig på skrivare och ubuntu? Jag har lagt till min skrivare i ubuntu och drivrutinerna är uppdaterade. När jag trycker skriva ut så säger ubuntu att dokumentet skrivs ut och sedan att det är klart, utan att ens skrivaren gjort någonting.
<realubot> alexandergranase: Trevlig midsommar på dig själv. Jag rekommenderar att du googlar på skirvarens namn och Ubuntu. Eller att du skriver vad du har för skrivarmodell här i kanalen i.a.f. Lite svårt att hjälpa dig annars ...
<alexandergranase> Canon Ip2700
<alexandergranase> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<alexandergranase> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<alexandergranase> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<alexandergranase> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<alexandergranase> Hur tar jag bort de där från min repository lista ? Vill inte ha det sådär fult varje gång jag skriver på sudo apt-get update kommandot
<realubot> alexandergranase: gksudo /etc/apt/surces.list
<realubot> alexandergranase: Sätt ett #-tecken först i raden framför alternativen som innehåller michael-gruz PPA.
<alexandergranase> Tack :)
<realubot> HAr du läst dessa: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Canon+Ip2700+Ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682351
<sakjur> realubot: DCd
<realubot> sakjur: DCd?
<realubot> What does that mean?
<realubot> alexandergranase kör med ett PPA som inte har uppdaterats på 2 år: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon
<realubot> Det kanske inte är så konstigt om det inte fungerar på hans system då.
<andol> sakjur: Såg att du frågade på dfri-listan angående VPS. Hittat någon bra?
<sakjur> andol: Nah, stannar på moln.is just nu, problemet löstes ganska snabbt - men alltid på lite småjakt över bra VPSer - har lite företagsidéer som jag skulle behöva billiga till..
<sakjur> realubot: disconnected
<andol> sakjur: Rent spontant ser ju de iofs rätt vettiga ut. Har själv nöjd med både http://www.bitfolk.com/ och http://www.tilaa.com/
<andol> sakjur: Vad var det som gjorde att du övervägde att lämna moln.is då? Alltså, vad är potentiellt dåligt med dem?
<Fenb> någon som känner till nåt program man kan köra i windows för att köra linux program? :)
<Barre> Fenb: cygwin
<sakjur> andol: nedtid på några timmar :P
<sakjur> andol: har en idé till ett projekt som kräver möjlighet till _väldigt_ bra uptime, och då tänker jag att bästa sättet att få det är ett antal olika VPS-leverantörer
<sakjur> andol: Har du någon koll på vad tilaa:s Unlimited Bandwidth är cappad på?
<sakjur> s/bandwidth/traffic/
<sakjur> jag har svårt att tro att de faktiskt låter mig utnyttja 324TB/månad..
<andol> sakjur: Ingen aning, det var just något de införde.
<andol> sakjur: Å andra sidan finns de i kanalen #tilaa (här på freenode) så du kan ju alltid roa dig med att fråga.
<andol> sakjur: Ska du sen få *väldigt* bra uptime behöver det ju även finnas en väl fungerande failover mellan de olika vpserna
<sakjur> andol: Mindre problem i specifika caset - jag skulle rent teoretiskt kunna använda IRC för backend :P
<andol> sakjur: Jo, hur lätt lösbar tillgänglighet/failover är beror ju väldigt mycket på vad det rör sig om för protkoll alt applikation.
<peyam> farbror Peyam e här
<huttan> morron =)
<huttan> midsommar afton idag va??
<andol> Jo :P
<huttan> mm.. kände nästan det på mig :p
<peyam> ja det e idag
<peyam> fast jag bryr mig inte
<peyam> det e gay ändå
<huttan> kollade precis ut, det blir nog spela starcraft2 ikväll =)
<peyam> ett sokumentär om Woody allan har vart på svt2 i jag vet inte 5 timmar nu
 * andol ser regnet ösa ner utanför bussen
<andol> Det svenska midsommarvädret kan man då alltid lita på :)
<huttan> mysigt =)
<peyam> var bor du andol
 * peyam är gay för vädret
<andol> peyam: Bor i Linköping, men sitter nu på en buss mot Göteborg.
<huttan> hoppas det är bättre där borta då
<peyam> det e lite molnigt i Solna
<peyam> vet ej om det börja regna lr ngt
<huttan> jönköping e samma
<huttan> regnet är överhängande kan man säga :p
<peyam> finnd inget bättre att gå ut nu , dra ngn tjej i behån och knulla henne hemma
<peyam> eller ute
<huttan> fick lämna en tjejs mobil o hennes trosor till hennes mamma igår
<huttan> va en rolig liten situation
<andol> Hoppsan
<huttan> hon glömde det här ... så ringde det hela dan, tills det stod "hem grästorp"
<huttan> tro fan de va hennes mamma
<peyam> oooooh bäibe
<huttan> fick mördarblicken när jag gav henne trosorna, men bara o flina o gå iväg
<huttan> känner inte dem ändå :p
<peyam> åhh bäibe
<peyam> I like that
<peyam> sexyyy
<huttan> mer pilo än sexy =)
<peyam> ååå bäibeh
<huttan> träffade den största luffaren den kvällen
<huttan> bjöd han på en öl, fick reda på att han varit C programmerade för saab i 15 år
<huttan> sånt är alltid trevligt! =)
<sakjur> huttan, peyam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer fyi ;)
<peyam> sakjur: e själv op
<peyam> no problemos
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-sxSd1uwoU
<peyam> litsen to this boys
<sakjur> huttan: Inte om det är SAAB som flygplanstillverkarken - då är C programmerar något man känner "Fanfanfanfanfan" för..
<huttan> sakjur: saab gör rätt många grejer, vapen är nog deras största del tror jag
<sakjur> älskar C, men med tanke på hur buggsäkert det är så skulle jag aldrig stoppa det i ett flygplan ;)
<peyam> SAAB använder ju numera matlab och Simulink
<huttan> sakjur: va snackar du om ?
<huttan> sakjur: menar du att C inte är buggsäkert?
<peyam> Volvo kör med simulink och C.
<peyam> C duger till det mesta
<huttan> du kan göra allting 100% bra i C, tid är oftast problemet
<huttan> därför man väljer objektivt
<sakjur> C är bra, men sjukt enkelt att skriva buggar i ett språk som låter en göra lite vad man vill..
<huttan> sakjur: om man är kass, ja..
<sakjur> huttan: absolut, man kan göra allt i C - vissa saker är dock mindre lämpade..
<peyam> vf skulle man inte köra C
<peyam> det e fan snabb och stabil
<sakjur> huttan: Alla programmerare begår misstag, oavsett skillset - frågan är bara i vilket skede man upptäcker dem
<peyam> men det e så med alla andra programmeringspråken
<huttan> sakjur: sant. men det diskuterar vi inte
<peyam> jag har svårt o tänka mig att ngt e programmeringsspråkets fel.
<peyam> så länge man följer Matematiska/regler delen så borde allt fungera felfritt
<andol> Jo, för de flesta program skrivna idag är ju bevisade att vara korrekta? :-)
<peyam> förstår inte vad du menar.
<sakjur> peyam: Nja, C är jäkligt bra på mycket, bland annat portabilitet och hastighet - mycket på grund av sin lågnivå hantering av allt och att det är hyfsat explicit, men testa Ada i förhållande och du kommer att notera att buggar som C tar vid runtime tar Ada vid kompilering ganska ofta...
<peyam> Jag pluggar själv Aerospace ( med inriktning mot system) . Finns ngt som inte funkar i  tex Matlab så skriver man ett plugin som löser skiten
<peyam> jag kan lika gärna köra Fortran då
<peyam> Ada har jag khört talas men aldrig testat. tror de i linköping kör med Ada
<peyam> jag klarat mig mkt bra med C++ och Matlab. prestanda = C++. stora matrise = Matlab
<sakjur> Jag gillar Ada, skulle troligen aldrig använda det i något projekt då C har så jäkla mycket fler bibliotek - men syntax-wise så gillar jag verkligen Ada
 * andol passar på att slå ett slag för http://pike.lysator.liu.se/
<peyam> ser det på wikipedia
<peyam> verkar inte som ngt jag skulle vilja lära mig
<sakjur> peyam: https://gist.github.com/sakjur/4dc70bfd58150919a212 <- det är mestadels kod från f.d. klasskamrater där, men det visar lite hur Ada kan se ut när det är skrivet av nybörjare (Supress all checks är pga biblioteken vi använde var... minst sagt.. jag vet inte riktigt - skrivna på ett sätt som skapade ganska mycket kompileringsfel)
<peyam> den kör med bibliotek?
<peyam> ser fint ut
<sakjur> peyam: Well, includes.. men Ada är betydligt närmre C# och Java i nivå än C faktiskt, men det kompilerar natively
<peyam> hur är den nära Java och C#?
<peyam> uppbyggnaden menar du?
<peyam> för de ser inte likadana ut alls
<sakjur> peyam: Syntax är annorlunda från alla C-språk, men mer med att du inte råkar skriva över funktioner och liknande då du kör en #import "X"
<peyam> ja precis
<Fenb> är cygwin som att ha wine? fast för windows?
<peyam> ser bra ut faktiskt
<peyam> ja
<sakjur> Fenb: Njae, cygwin är som wine är Linux->Windows fast Windows->POSIX, rent teoretiskt sett kan du ju köra Windows->Windows med wine
<sakjur> (bra idé ibland då wine har bättre bakåtkompabilitet än Windows har..)
<Fenb> men är cygwin som en wine för windows. för program som är linux osv?
<huttan> Fenb: iaf till cli delen, fast inte använt cygwin på massa år
<Dynamit> Vad händer?
<dodel> Hej! Jag har integrerat grafikkort D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller heter den. Det är intel som bygger den. Finns det något sätt att kolla om man kan kolla om man har hittat rätt drivrutin?
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-22
<Screedo> Hej!
<Screedo> Någon som kör eyefinity på ubuntu?
<Philip5> Screedo: vad är det? låter inte som något jag har nytta för som kuvuntuanvändare ;)
<Screedo> Philip5: lol
<Screedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mJeefx5_Qc
<Screedo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UmPrSPnLYk
<Screedo> kör ju win 7 på min egen dator, men tycker mer och mer om linux,
<Screedo> men vill få eyefinity att fungera om jag installerar linux på min maskin.
<Philip5> jag kör linus 98% av min användning. bara när jag vill spela något spel som jag inte kan köra i wine vilket inte händer så ofta eller ska göra lite mer bildredigering som jag gärna använder lightroom och photoshop
<Screedo> ok
<Philip5> nu måste jag iväg.
<Philip5> ha det
<Screedo> jag spelar inget alls.
<Screedo> samma
<Philip5> :)
<Screedo> :P
<Screedo> kommer BF4 till linux tro?
<maxjezy> nepp
<sakjur> Screedo: BF3 finns inte ens till OS X - så knappast :(
<Screedo> ouch :(
<maxjezy> vill du ha det till linux så kan du samla ihop pengar
<maxjezy> genom att ta från andra som vill ha det till linux
<maxjezy> sen vifftar ni med 18 miljoner dollar framför näsorna på EA
<Screedo> maxjezy: blir du första donatorn?
<maxjezy> jag spelar inte krigspel
<maxjezy> så, nej.
<Screedo> Du kan väl donera för sakens skull?
<maxjezy> näe, jag kör windows och ogillar linux för tillfället
<Screedo> nu var du negativ :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> fråga ubuntu ceo mark shittingwork
<maxjezy> han kanske vill sponsra EA
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> bf4 är väl det spelet jag kan tänka mig spela, när det kommer. Bortsett från det så spelar jag inget.
<sakjur> maxjezy: yeye, inga anledningar att angripa sabdfl personligen.. han har bidragit något enormt till IT-gemenskapen i allmänhet med Thawte, LaunchPad och Ubuntu. Att Canonical kanske inte är särskilt moraliskt korrekta är ju inte Marks fel..
<maxjezy> äh, detta kommer inte nå honom personligen utan eventuellt på ryktesvägar om ens det.
<maxjezy> man får nog inse att man aldrig kommer kunna spela Battlefield på en miniräknare
<sakjur> maxjezy: inte så jäkla svårt, "/msg sabdfl Yo Mark, care to give me $18M for giving to EA/DICE so they port BF4 to Linux?" borde fungera
<sakjur> maxjezy: eller, tja.. det skulle fungerat 2007/2008, men han verkar inte hänga på FreeNode längre
<maxjezy> näe, nu hänger han säkert med steve jobs och bill gates
<maxjezy> =)
<Screedo> Blir svårt att hänga med Steve Jobs, möjligen hänga på... :)
<maxjezy> ja, tror man att han är död så är min story inte mycket att hänga i granen
<maxjezy> jag litar inte så mycket på massmedia så ja tror inte att han är död ännu
<gaisten> maxjezy: inte är han kry isåfall http://goo.gl/RsyDm
<sakjur> gaisten: Strumpor i sandaler <3
<maxjezy> hussein hade dubbelgångare
<Martin333> hej, nån som har testat senaste ubuntu på en acer aspire one d270??? hade problem med grafiken på tidigare utgåvor..
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<Hund> Martin333: Vad är det för grafikkrets? AMD?
<dodel> Hej! Jag har ett problem. Jag köpte en bärbar dator från Kina som jag skulle bara surfa på. Problemet med den är att det går inte installera mjukvara på den via apt-get upgrade. Jag får errormeddelandet "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dodel> ". Här är min logg http://pastebin.com/r6sNEsnp
<dodel> Jag förstår inte varför just sånt här ska hända mig. Det är väll inte hårdvarufel eller något som gör så att man inte kan installera en viss programmvara?
<dodel> Annars är datorn hur bra som helst. Intel D2500 1.86 ghz dual core 32-bit, 4GB DDR3 ram, 320 GB HDD, LED skärm, 1.5 kg
<dodel> Tror ni det är något med ramminnet att göra?
<_Trullo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-a-171107/
<_Trullo> kolla där o se om det hjälper
<sakjur> dodel: Det är mjukvarubuggar, testa typ 'sudo apt-get install -f' och 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a'
<dodel> sakjur: Njaaaaaaa. Har över hundra tusen errors på mitt ramminne. Skulle nog inte förvåna mig att kineserna inte har satt dit minnet riktigt. Så var det med hårddisken iallafall ;)
<sakjur> dodel: Jag tror du kan ha rätt.. såg just att du har massor med fel som har med malloc att göra..
<sakjur> ouch.
<dodel> sakjur: malloc?
<dodel> sakjur: Jag har tagit upp ramminnet och tagit ett fint sandpapper och ripat upp ytan lite. Det har visat sig positiva resultat.
<gaisten> nån som kör 12.04 med nvidia-310 drivare?
<gaisten> fick spunk med 3.2.0-48-generic
<gaisten> 304 drivarna funkar dock, men steam vill gärna ha 310
<gaisten> nvm, backade till 3.2.0-41
<dodel> Jag har testat memtest86 nu och har insett att jag har mycket mycket errors på ramminnet.
<dodel> Men hur blir det med resten av hårdvaran då?
<dodel> CPU och moderkort?
<dodel> Tror ni att jag har mycket fel på mitt ramminne? http://i41.tinypic.com/2nv6yqr.jpg
<johanbr> dodel: tja, det ser ju mycket troligt ut att du har nån sorts hårdvaruproblem - sen kan det ju bero på olika saker: trasiga och/eller fel sorts ram-chips, dålig kontakt, överklockning och/eller överhettning, ...
<dodel> Hej! Vet ni ett bra sätt för att kolla om hårdvaran är OK ?
<sakjur> dodel: på vilket sätt menar du? byt ut ramminnena i din dator och den borde fungera..
<dodel> sakjur: Joo men nu har jag inte DDR3 1333 4GB extra ;)
<dodel> sakjur: Men hur brukar det vara om memtest visar tusentals fel. Är det så att datorn är sönder...finito..glömd det...kasta bort...eller är det så att det är ramminnet som är söndert och resten är OK ?
<dodel> Jag talar mer om att moderkortet, CPU:n är sönder
<sakjur> dodel: Jag skulle utgå ifrån RAM-minnena, testa att köra memtest ett antal gånger och se om resultatet skiljer markant
<sakjur> men datorn borde inte starta om det är fel på processorn eller moderkortet..
<dodel> sakjur: Sant faktiskt...stresslinux. Ska jag testa den?
<dodel> sakjur: Men ramminnet ser så ungt ut. Helt blankt och fint. Förstår inte varför det kan ha blivit över 60000 fel på den
<sakjur> dodel: tillverkningsfel?
<sakjur> är det två eller en sticka?
<dodel> sakjur: Jaa exakt..lite mer som tillverkningsfel. Jag vet inte om jag ska avgöra om själva ramminnet är fel på eller om det är resten av hårdvaran som är fel på och gör så memtest visar att ramminnet visar fel. En sak är säkert iallafall, datorn startar inte utan ramminnet.
<dodel> Det är en Intel också. En äkta trots att det är en Mac Book Air copia utan mac-märket.
<dodel> Jag misstänker att ett företag gör mindre datorer av andra begagnade datorer.
<dodel> sakjur, vad menar du med två eller en sticka?
<dodel> Finns det något stress tester mjukvara för ubuntu?
<yarre> Hade CPUn varit sönder så hade ingenting hänt när du startat datorn
<huttan> dodel: Eftersom du redan identifierat att minnena inte fungerar som de ska, så borde du byta dem innan du gör ytterligare tester...
<dodel> huttan: Men jag är inte säker om det är minnerna som är deffekta. Hur kan jag veta att memtest visar rätt?
<dodel> Det kan ju vara moderkortet som är lite fel på eller CPU:n som är deffekt?
<yarre> dodel, genom att ta ut ett av minnena om dom är två eller köpa ett nytt o byta ut de gamla
<huttan> dodel: det vet du inte, men du får utgå från det. Får du sådana resultat i memtest så är nästa steg att testa med andra minnen
<huttan> dodel: med största sannolikhet har du kassa minnen, och allt kommer fungera som det ska när du byter
<huttan> dodel: hur många minnes moduler är det du har?
<huttan> dodel: fysiska sakerna som du trycker ned på moderkortet
<dodel> yarre: Det är bara ett minne då det är en liten note book :) Jag ska försöka luska fram ett minne billigt eller gratis :)
<huttan> dodel: då är det bara o byta o testa igen. sorry
<dodel> huttan: Jag ska testa med andra minnen. Jag ska fixa TheultimatebootCD på USB som testar hela hårdvaran. Minnes moduler? Trycker ner på moderkortet? Du menar pins?
<huttan> dodel: ja asså de fysiska minnena..du svarade redan
<dodel> Okej. Finns det något hårdvaru tester program för ubuntu?
<huttan> du har ju gjort det
<dodel> memtest testar ju bara ramminnet?
<huttan> ja, och eftersom du hittade fel på ditt minne så ska du testa med annat innan du gör andra tester
<dodel> Jag kan inte starta programmet "System Profiler and Benchmark HardInfo ". Det frys direkt när jag startar upp det...hmmm
<huttan> dodel: kolla upp vad minnet gör för din dator så kanske du förstår bättre
<huttan> dodel: det är bara mer bevis för att ditt minne är kass
<huttan> dodel: eftersom "andra program" ANVÄNDER minnet
<dodel> huttan: Det måste va något sånt.
<dodel> huttan: Men startar jag upp chromium så fungerar det
<dodel> Sen drar väll System Profiler and Benchmark HardInfo väldigt mycket av hårdvaran också då dem går igenom den?
<huttan> dodel: som memtest visade så har du kasst minne mellan vissa block, chromium allokerar sig inte på dem förmodligen
<huttan> dodel: verkar du eller jag kommer tjäna på att ta vidare denna diskussion, så nu avslutar vi
<huttan> coffee time
<huttan> dodel: s/verkar/varken
<dodel> huttan: När jag kör en uppdatering t.ex apt-get upgrade så laddar jag ner massa saker och när jag ska installera dem så fungerar det inte.
<dodel> du ska få en länk
<dodel> Vad säger denna kod dig?
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/Dfd90KDz
<dodel> Jag skulle installera dessa:
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/BGr9mSnt
<dodel> Det är initramfs och sånt körs på ram.
<huttan> herregud
<huttan> väääldigt konstigt o se systemspråket på svenska haha
<huttan> asså, du har kasst minne. Det du beskriver plus din logg här säger det
<huttan> och ditt memtest
<huttan> acceptera
<dodel> huttan: Jag accepterar det. Men man ska alltid vara misstänksam :)
<realubot> Har du kasst minne?
<realubot> Det låter inte bra att memtest varnar.
<dodel> Har kollat nu på hårddisken. Den är OK.
<dodel> Så nu återstår bara ett CPU test och ett moderkorts test :)
<huttan> har nästan gjort dagens nytta nu
<dodel> huttan: Det har jag faktiskt. Idag så startade jag upp min Volvo 854 GLT 2.5 som jag har renoverat :)
<dodel> Det är en liten sport/lyxig 90-tals bil.
<huttan> dodel: grattis =)
<huttan> dodel: hade du gillat en v10 5.0 ??
<Philip5> jaha, 15 min till sändning och runt 50 min kvar till nedsläpp... vad ska man göra så länge...
<dodel> huttan: Vad är det?
<huttan> dodel: ungefär som volvon fast lite värre
<dodel> huttan: Jag har hittat ett program som heter cpuburn och det har något med stress tester att göra. Är det något som bara testar CPU eller gör den något annay?
<huttan> dodel: jag vet inte. Personligen så litar jag inte på en dator med korrupt minne
<dodel> huttan: Inte jag heller. Men jag går hellre igenom hela datorn istället för en liten del.
<huttan> dodel: gör det när du bytt minne
<dodel> huttan: Varför inte göra det nu när jag liks sitter här? :)
<huttan> dodel: För andra program brukar prata med minnet, och det är korrupt
<dodel> huttan: Ja det har du rätt i faktiskt. Även BIOS?
<huttan> nä
<huttan> det borde fungera =)
<dodel> Hur ofta är det att CPU:n är boven i dramat när memtest visar tusentals fel ?
<huttan> dodel: vet inte, har alltid varit minne när den cpar för mig
<huttan> dodel: är det processorn brukar datorn inte ens boota ..
<dodel> huttan: Jadu. När jag kör cat /proc/cpuinfo så verkar den ge bra info.
<dodel> Dock så undrar jag om Intel Atom D2500 stödjer 64-bit ?
<huttan> dodel: 64bit är om du har över 4gb i ram
<dodel> Jag har det. Men det verkar som jag endast kan köra med 32-bitars
<huttan> jadu
<dodel> i686 eller vad det heter
<huttan> asså vet inte va jag ska säga
<dodel> Det kanske är något man måste ställa in på BIOS?
<huttan> mm, kollar om ditt bios har "Use x64 Arch" iklickat under advanced på hardware delen
<huttan> kolla*
<dodel> EMT64 - not supported
<huttan> titta
<huttan> va tror du EMT är?
<dodel> har ingen aning :)
<huttan> det har med extened memory o göra, och om din processor kan nyttja fördelarna med x64
<huttan> så nej, du är egd
<Hund> Ligger ubuntu-se.org nere?
<huttan> mm, funkar inte för mig
<dodel> Okej. D2500 Intel atom är visst 32 bittars :)
<dodel> ====)
<dodel> Jag har aldrig kört en dator som har haft 4GB ram. Jag har max kört med 2GB. För ca 2 år sedan så hade jag bara 752 mb i ram på min dator :)
<dodel> När jag fick höra att det finns 16 GB ram datorer så tappade jag hakan.
<Hund> dodel: w00t?
<Philip5> tycker det var länge sedan man hade en burk under 8 gb ram
<Hund> dodel: Jag vet åtminstonde en kille som har 64GB RAM i sin dator.
<Philip5> Hund: du ska sova så här dags...
<Hund> Philip5: Du vägrar ju läsa en godnattsaga för mig. :(
<dodel> Hund, 64 GB ram??? saaaaaayy waahht?
<Philip5> Hund:  ja för jag kollar på hockey
<Hund> dodel: Yes. :P Men för vanligt bruk duger ju 8GB bra.
<dodel> Va? Dagligt bruk duger typ 2 gb
<Hund> Philip5: Hockey...
<Philip5> Hund: japp, 5e finalmatchen i stanley cup, mhl
<Philip5> nhl
<Hund> dodel: Jag använder nästan 3GB nu och då slösurfar jag lite och hänger här. :P
<Hund> Philip5: MHL? Manliga Hockey-Ligan?
<dodel> Hockey är så tråktigt...om det inte är 30 min av VM-finalen. Då kan det vara intressant att veta vem som vinner så man inte är helt bakom flötet :) Jag som kommer från hockeystaden i sverige
<Philip5> hehe
<Hund> dodel: Har vi en hockeystad?
<dodel> Hund, ja
<dodel> Hund, Vilken stad i sverige har mest producerat hockyspelare? :)
<Hund> dodel: Absolut ingen aning? Överkalix?
<dodel> Inte överkalix :)
<Hund> dodel: Sist jag visade lite intresse för Hockey var när jag tvingades spela NHL '94 på grannens Sega.
<dodel> Sega är häftigt. 8 bit är också coolt. Nya exbox one kommer suga mer än Megaman 1
<dodel> Tror det inte finns något svårare spel än megaman 1 :)
<Hund> dodel: Jag impulshandlade ett 360 förut som jag spelade på två gånger innan jag sålde det. :P
<Hund> Jag hade Mega Man II har jag för mig.
<Hund> Till NES.
<Hund> Mina enda två konsoller som jag ägt.
<Hund> Nu måste jag sova innan jag vänder på dygnet igen. :P Natti!
<dodel> Hade PS2 och körde typ bara 3 spel på den. SSX, Medal of Hornor frontline(bästa krigsspelet någonsin, COD = skit), Jack and dexter
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-23
<dodel> Bästa stället att köpa ramminnen?
<Screedo> god morgon
<janne__> någon som kan ge mej lite info  om skillnaden mellan ubuntu 12.04 och 13:04?
<oldmicke> google
<janne__> en fråga....hur gammal kan/får en bärbar dator vara för att jag ska kunna installera ubuntu 13,04 ??
<fr33r1d3> janne__: Har inget med ålder att göra. Vad har du för prestanda på den? Är prestandan lägra kan man oftast köra med Xubuntu eller Lubuntu i stället.
<janne__> aha ja jag har igentligen inte en anning men den är nog 10 år iallafall ..det är en  ibm thinkpad T42
<janne__> tängte ha den när jag ska studera
<fr33r1d3> Jag hade en T42 förut, körde 13.02 på den. Tycker du det går för segt kan du byta till Xubuntu eller Lubuntu som sagt.
<janne__> hehe jag har inte försökt att installera den ännu med 13.04 ..har precis fått ner den på eb extern hdd och tängt att köra installationen från den ...om det nu går
<janne__> är nybörjare på det här
<Spookan> Kanske bättre att överväga en annan dist. Är ju rätt så mycket lull lull i Ubuntu...
<fr33r1d3> Varför annan om man är ny? Ubuntu är perfekt att börja med. Bara att välja Unity, XFCE, eller annat beroende på vad datorn klarar av.
<andol> fr33r1d3: +1
<Enemtee> Ubuntu är mycket bra att börja med tycker jag. Sen finns ju även Linux Mint som ett alternativ. Själv kör jag elementary OS, men det är inte 100% stabilt än
<huttan> morgon =)
<Philip5> middag
<Screedo> kväll
<huttan> kväll asså
<huttan> känns bra o sitta här me kaffet då =)
<Philip5> räknas det inte som kväll efter kl 18?
<huttan> beror på när man vaknar eller??
<Philip5> näpp
<Philip5> man kan vakna på kvällen
<huttan> elementary os såg riktigt trevligt ut
<Screedo> hehe
<huttan> Gör dom det bra kommer ubuntu tappa många till dom som tog den enkla vägen haha :p
<Raderman> Hej
<Raderman> Jag har en fundering... Är det som det sägs att Canonical inte använder öppen kod i sina program som skickar persondata från U 13.04?
<Raderman> Vad händer med Ubuntu
<andol> Raderman: Utveckla gärna lite kring vad det är du (tror att) du tänker på? Den infon som skickas i samband med Amazon-lensen? Ubuntu One?
<Raderman> Japp
<Raderman> Det känns som att Canonical börjar likna Appel
<Raderman> Jag har kört Ubuntu sedan starten, och det har varit en spännande resa.
<andol> Raderman: Nej, åtminstone klientprogramvaran i de där fallen är jag rätt säker på att är fri programvara.
<Raderman> oki. så jag kan välja att avinstallera den funktionen?
<andol> Raderman: Ta bort paketet unity-lens-shopping.
<Raderman> Det verkar mer blivit intigrering med telfon och plattor än ett operativsystem. Nu skall det sägas att U har öppnat ögonen för många att använda Linux. Det är bra. Det känns så konstigt när U/Canonical inte längre intrsserar sig för användarna och lyssnar på dessa. Kanske bara en känsla jag fått
<Raderman> Hoppas att jag kan få den där kännslan tillbaka, saknar den glädje U gav i början. Det var något levande och spännande
<Raderman> Hur söker jag i datorn om jag tar bort unity-leans-shopping?
<andol> Raderman: Hur menar du?
<Raderman> Försvinner inte sökfunktionen då? dvs om jag söker program på datorn
<andol> Raderman: Nej, den enda sökfunktionen som försvinner när du plockar bort det paketet är just shopping-releterade matchar på dina sökningar.
<Raderman> k låter helt ok
<Hund> huttan: eOS är riktigt trevligt! Jag har kört det ett tag nu.
<huttan> Hund: Ja, det blir det lätt på nästa arbetspc jag stöter på
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-16
<purity^_> antii, Philip5 Zambezi
<itmannen> Det ska bli intressant att testa nya Ubuntu 14.10 som nu finns att ladda hem som en tidig alpha
<itmannen> Ska testa i en virtual machine  först
 * larsemil är kvar på 12.04
<larsemil> sån bakåtsträvare
<einand> mosh är ju smått coolt
<einand> fungerar ju bra
<larsemil> det är sjukt coolt
<larsemil> särskilt "hej jag är på wifi nu, byter till 3g, går en promenad. byter till ett annat wifi. " hela tiden uppkopplad
<blippe> itmannen: sudo apt-get install testdrive-{cli,gtk} !
<blippe> Testade precis ubuntu-gnome (dvs gnome3) för första gången via testdrive, fattar inte varför inte alla bara använder det?
<blippe> Varför ska man inte använda gnome3?
<blippe> Vad är det för fel på det?
<lord4163> blippe: Använd det som funkar för dig, jag gillar inte GNOME varken Unity
<Philip5> värst vad det ska vara poppis att visa starcraft 2 på dreamhack. inte det mest publikfirande datorspelet att följa som utomstående kanske....
<blippe> Amoz: De pratade nog med sina advokater för nu har de publicerat: http://www.radiotjanst.se/Avgiften/Lagar-och-regler/Viktigt-meddelande/
<johanbr> hmm... varför får mina ubuntumaskiner ingen ipv6-adress med radvd, men det funkar för arch...
<macrobat> glada tv-nyheter
<blippe> macrobat: ?
<macrobat> jag hade missat att man inte behöver ge pengar till radiotjänst längre
<znibro> macrobat: tror det är runt ~100k kunder som ska få tillbaka sina stålar också :)
<macrobat> 200k enligt http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5890453
<macrobat> 150 miljoner kronor :D
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-17
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> tjenis
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> ska man börja test 14.10 kanske?
<andol> HeMan: systemd!
<HeMan> andol: yeah!
<andol> Men jo, har man demoner man bryr sig om lär dessa helt klar vara några man vill hålla ett öga på nu i samband med 14.10.
<blippe> god morgon.
<larsemil> andol: min älskade xbmc demon!
<didrik> hej, jag har problem att ansluta till ett Ethernetnätverk på en helt nyinstallerad dator med Ubuntu 14.04
<didrik> ser bara animationen av att wifi försöker ansluta men inget händer
<didrik> ngn som känner sig hjälpsam?
<larsemil> didrik: nätverkskort?
<didrik> Intel corp 82579V Gigabit Network connection (rev 06)
<didrik> dmesg ger tre rader: 1. eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO rad2. eth0 NIC link is down rad3. eth0 NIC link is up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow COntrol: none
<Barre> blir lite fundersam då 82579V inte är ett wifi-kort. Är det det trådlösa eller trådbundna nätverket du har problem med?
<didrik> trådbundna. Finns inget trådlöst.
<didrik> jag har kontrpllerat trådbundna kopplingen i en annan dator där den funkar
<Barre> ok, blev lite förvirrad när du hänvisade till att animationen för wifi gick :)
<didrik> sorry, ja det var lite missvisande kanske. Men det var bara för att beskriva vad jag såg :)
<didrik> finns det ngt annat förutom dmsg jag kan kolla?
<didrik> för att förstå vad som händer?
<didrik> jag är hyffsat ny till ubuntu
<larsemil> didrik: ifconfig eth0?
<didrik> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 40:16:7e:78:35:3b
<didrik>           inet6 addr: fe80::4216:7eff:fe78:353b/64 Scope:Link
<didrik>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<didrik>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<didrik>           TX packets:1086 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<didrik>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<didrik>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:207773 (207.7 KB)
<didrik>           Interrupt:18 Memory:fb500000-fb520000
<Barre> !paste | didrik
<didrik> ursäkta?
<Barre> huh.. botten är död
<didrik> inte paste?
<Barre> om du skall visa fler än 4+ rader så använd en paste-tjänst (exemelvis http://paste.ubuntu.com/) och klistra in länken här istället
<didrik> fick ni allt? från ifconfig?
<didrik> aha
<didrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7657509/
<Barre> 1) har det fungerat tidigare? 2) har du en dhcp som delar ut ip och den fungerar? 3) har du provat med en annan TP kabel? 4) är det rätt driver till kortet?
<Barre> driver kan du kalla med: dmesg | grep 'Ethernet driver'
<didrik> 1) ja det fungerade direkt efter instalation men inte efter en omstart. Jag har försökt instalera om Ubuntu utan att det funat igen. 2-3) ja det är kopplat till en DHCP som jag har försökt koppla till en annan dator. Då fungerar det. 4) vet ej. förstagångsinstallation som sagt. Ska skolla driver med det du skrev
<Barre> det borde vara e1000 eller nått liknande
<didrik> går inget svar när jag skriver ovanstående rad med dmesg
<didrik> däremot dmesg |grep -i eth ger meddenanden med e1000e
<Barre> hmm ok. då verkar det vara rätt driver ialla fall.
<didrik> ja
<didrik> ok jag har fått IT-support att komma över i eftermiddag och kolla på det. Förhoppningsvis löser de det
<Barre> kanske testa att sätta nätverkskortet på fast hastighet istället för auto, då till 100Mb (ser ju ut som din switch/router inte klarar Gb)
<didrik> hur gör jag det?
<molgrum> hur gör man backup av eller flyttar sin GPG-nyckel till en annan dator?
<andol> molgrum: Lättaste är att backa ~/.gnupg/
<andol> molgrum: Strikt sett klarar du dig dock på ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<molgrum> ah ok, tack
<andol> Du kan även använda dig utav gpg --export-secret-keys
<andol> Fast den riktigt svåra frågan är ju dock var du ska förvara backupen utav din gpg-nyckel, beroende på hur foliehattig du är :)
<Meerkat> dropbox såklart
<blippe> andol: utvecklarna av gpg avråder mkt starkt från att använda metoden "kopiera ~/.gnupg".
<blippe> vilket iofs är den metoden även jag använder. med hjälp av vcsh...
<blippe> Försöker febrilt leta efter en av alla de trådar där de beskriver alla de fasor som ska släppas lös vid eventuell kopiering av ~/.gnupg ...
<andol> blippe: PÃ¥ vilka grunder?
<andol> blippe: Möjligt att man inte bör återanvända ~/.gnupg/random_seed?
<blippe> jag vet inte varför jag försöker hitta det, men jag vet att det har kommit upp på mailinglistan ett par gånger, och enda gångerna jag är där har med att använda gpg-agent som ssh-agent, så jag borde hitta det snart, hoppas jag.
<anonymous86> någon som är vaken ? ?
<blippe> ! !
<anonymous86> sitter här på min macbook air , funderar start på att gå över till ubuntu .. men har inte vågat kliva över på andra sidan :(
<huttan> anonymous86: varför byta osx mot ubuntu??
<andol> anonymous86: Prövat att börja med en LiveCD? Alltså att du startar Ubuntu direkt från en CD, utan att något installeras på din hårddisk.
<anonymous86> tänkte prova de på usb sticka först :P
<andol> huttan: Därför att trots att OSX är ett kompetent operativsystem så är det ännu inte riktigt moget för skrivbordet? :-)
<andol> anonymous86: Jo, det är väl antagligen smidigare än en skiva.
<huttan> andol: Jag hoppas du skojar :p
<anonymous86> moget för skrivbordet?
<anonymous86> andol: ?
<andol> anonymous86: Inget allvarligt, utan mer en skämtsam twist på vad folk snarare har sagt om Linux rätt länge.
<anonymous86> andol: förklara ?
<huttan> andol: kört ubuntu desktop sen 7.04. Personligen tycker jag osx är "Ubuntu som man hade velat ha det" :)
<andol> anonymous86: Skrivbordet, som i desktop-system, kontra att köra som server.
<anonymous86> andol: ubutu verkar ha många bra funtioner o saker som verkar fungera bra kolla lite med på KALI linux verkar rätt grymt
<anonymous86> hänger dock inte med på alla konsoll komandon i linux verkar skit komplicerat med alla Sudo . apt . get . bla bla bla set . / !€&/ komandon
<andol> anonymous86: Fast Kali är väl mest för pentestande, och inget du vill använda till vardags?
<andol> anonymous86: Ähh, dessa terminalkommandon är ju i regel inte du behöver använda dig av, även ifall du mycket väl kan vilja det, av samma anledning som att du har motsvarande terminal även hos OSX.
<anonymous86> andol: du kan väll köra samma program på kali som på ubuntu  eller har jag fel ?
<andol> anonymous86: Jorå, visst borde du kunna det, men jag gissar att du har smidigare defaults hos Ubuntu, eller någon annan generell dist för den delen.
<anonymous86> hur mycket prestanda kräver ubuntu
<anonymous86> ?
<anonymous86> andol:
<anonymous86> sorry kolla nu de är inte mycket visst
<andol> anonymous86: Vetisjutton ifall jag är rätt person att svara om hårdvarukrav, då jag de senaste åren haft relativt modern hårdvara.
<andol> Nyttjar i alla fall 1½GB RAM just nu, med en bunt olika program igång.
<anonymous86> vad kan ubuntu som inte osx kan ?
<anonymous86> andol: ?
<andol> anonymous86: Skulle nog säga att den stora vinsten är att du har betydligt större utbud som du automatiskt kan installera (och få uppdatering till) direkt via operativsystem, kontra att manuellt behöva hitta och ladda ner.
<andol> Alltså apt-get, samt gui-motsvarigheter.
<huttan> anonymous86: inget
<anonymous86> hmmm
<huttan> anonymous86: finns grejer, men inget av betydelse
<anonymous86> läste att man man behöver göra en speiclare för att köra ubuntu på macbook air ?
<andol> anonymous86: Ingen aning, men om så är fallet så är ju det en klar anledning emot. Dylika specialare har en tendens att kunna gå sönder i samband med uppdateringar.
<huttan> anonymous86: du byter ned dig om du gör det. Men du kan smidigt via bootcamp
<blippe> anonymous86: det finns färdiga avbildningar just för moderna mac:ar...
<anonymous86> avbildningar ?
<anonymous86> kanske bättre o köra en billig ultrabook o köra ubuntu på för skoj skull o prova lite :)
<blippe> iso:s..
<blippe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/
<blippe> eller mer specifikt http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<anonymous86> lite cd ?
<anonymous86> live
<blippe> live är alltså det som idag är en vanlig installations-cd, man kan köra systemet live, utan att behöva installera det.
<anonymous86> precis är det vad du länka till ?
<blippe> och specialaren man måste göra för att köra ubuntu är att pilla så att mac:en startar från en usb-sticka.
<anonymous86> ok
<blippe> länken är en avbildning (en iso) för ubuntu specialanpassad för en nyare mac
<anonymous86> tankar de nu . sitter på 4G nät som jag stremar via mobilen ,, helt sjukt hur bra e funkar tankar på 3.2 mb/sec
<einand> http://mosh.mit.edu
<blippe> einand: hej!
<einand> hej blippe
<blippe> einand: de borde skriva ett nytt research paper!
<anonymous86> blippe:  så länken är för vanliga ubuntu för hemandvändae ( som kan köras live ) anpassad för nyare mac books ?
<anonymous86> korrent  ?
<anonymous86> korrekt ?
<andol> blippe: Tror nästa (nu pågående) project handlar om videostreaming, etc.
<blippe> anonymous86: korrekt
<blippe> anonymous86: men jag rekommenderar verkligen att köra från skiva på mac.
<anonymous86> blippe: vad tycker du själv om ubuntu ? föresten vilken rolig irc klient kör du med ?
<anonymous86> absolut ska jag prova live cd först ,, har ju ju inte tänkt att röjja mitt OS  på min mac :P
<anonymous86> blippe:
<blippe> Hrrm, vad är det för fel på min irc?
<anonymous86> blippe: inget fel på din irc , undra vilken klient du  köra med , ( alämn fråga )?
<blippe> anonymous86: jag har kört ubuntu oavbrutet på mina skrivbordsdatorer och arbetstationer sedan 2005.
<anonymous86> :)
<blippe> anonymous86: misstänker att det är weechat-ncurses.
<blippe> anonymous86: dags för mig att gå och lägga mig, läste "föresten vilken rolig irc klient du kör med ?"
<anonymous86> jag lr med limewire har en skit nice layout
<anonymous86> dock andvänder jag osx
<maxjezy> ingen som kör mIRC som jag gör?
<maxjezy> mIRC är utrustad med speciella kommandon som får andra klienter att blekna
<Spookan> Nä, Xchat här.
 * maxjezy slaps Spookan around a bit with a large trout
<Spookan> Men funderar på att byta till Irssi eller nått.
<maxjezy> xchat är bra, men galet dyrt.
<Spookan> Det är ju gratis?
<maxjezy> You may use XChat for Windows for free for 30 days. If, after this time, you would like to continue using the product, you are required to register. Registration is a one time fee of €15.99 (Euro) which can be paid using the PayPal service below.
<einand> blippe: ?
<maxjezy> Spookan, de särbehandlar windowsanvändare vilket stör mig nå sjutton mycket.
<Spookan> maxjezy: Ta ner källkoden och kompilera det själv? Eller googla efter en som redan gjort det.
<gusnan> eller kör HexChat istället.
<maxjezy> HexChat var så dåligt kompilerat att det inte funkade ens.
<Spookan> Frågan är om irssi finns till Mac OS.
<maxjezy> mIRC erbjuder en att köra obegränsad tid om man bara väntar några sekunder efter uppstart
<gusnan> maxjezy: åh fan. Well, jag kör inte det själv, så jag vet inte...
<maxjezy> inte så jobbigt med tanke på att man startar det en gång om dagen,.
<maxjezy> gusnan, inte jag heller, laddade ner det men det vägrade starta så.
<Spookan> maxjezy: Du bryter väl mot mircs EULA då?
<maxjezy> Spookan, näe det tror jag inte.
<maxjezy> http://www.torrent-invites.com/showthread.php?t=217092
<maxjezy> här är en guide om hur jag gör
<maxjezy> fast det här visste jag givetvis long time ago.
<maxjezy> en classic.
<Spookan> Varför i hela friden Windows?
<blippe> einand: som ett nytt vnc/spice/nx/?
<blippe> andol: var hittar du info om videostreaming ?
<blippe> einand: sorre, det ovan var mer tänkt till andol.
<andol> blippe: Något jag har för mig att jag hörde i #mosh, men borde även finnas länk att finna :) Moment bitte.
<markusdbx> andol: x2go?
<andol> markusdbx: Inte det jag tänkte på.
<markusdbx> det verkar ju annars vara nåt nytt low bandwidth för gui.
<andol> blippe: Hmm, kan iofs har blandat ihop videoströmningsgrejsen med något annat, men här är i fall en usenix-presentation från samma Keith som ligger bakom mosh - https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi13/technical-sessions/presentation/winstein
<markusdbx> inte testat
<blippe> det är ju en stående förfrågan att köra agenter och grafik över mosh, men de har väl varit mer intresserade av att se till att mosh verkligen är säkert...
<blippe> markusdbx: x2go, qvdoch och freenex är alla olika varianter extra på nx från nomachine.
<markusdbx> aha
<maxjezy> Spookan, mest för att det stör andra, dessutom är det sju-helvetes bra!
<markusdbx> angående video streaming går det ens att göra nåt bättre i dagsläget? Känns som dom verkligen optimerat sönder de flesta algorithmerna.
<blippe> markusdbx: de tunnlar alltihop över ssh, mosh kör inte tcp utan udp och vågar kasta massa information om state, vilket jag tror är svårare med grafik.
<markusdbx> jo mosh borde inte funka för grafik?
<blippe> markusdbx: cachning går alltid att förbättra :D
<markusdbx> jo, men realtidsbiten tänker jag på
<Spookan> maxjezy: Hehe ok, ja smaken är ju som baken.. ;)
<maxjezy> Spookan: det finns vissa som inte ger gamla tanter support bara för de kör windows, jag känner att jag behöver hålla mig up to date med windows för att hjälpa dessa tanter som vissa vägrar hjälpa.
<markusdbx> haha
<blippe> markusdbx: tja, känslan av realtid är oftast viktigare än att det verkligen är det. Vilket är just vad nx qvd och c2go gör.
<markusdbx> blippe: hehe jag är oftast bortskämd med rätt ok lina, så fler x11 forwarding med compression oftast =)
<Spookan> maxjezy: Inte så mycket support, Ja du har virus, formatera din c: hehe.
<maxjezy> Spookan, windows har numera Defender, virusprogram inbyggt.
<maxjezy> det är faktiskt det som gör att jag idag vågar mig på windows igen.
<markusdbx> blippe: vet du om det finns nån effektiv wrapper, till just x11 forwarding, av dessa nya tekniker. Jag gillar att bara kunna forwarda ett fönster.
<Spookan> maxjezy: "falsk trygghet"
<maxjezy> Spookan, ah, men tryggare än att linux kommer och rekommenderar mig uppdateringar som gör att datorn säckar ihop.
<maxjezy> måste failsafe:a till gamla kärnor och hacka egna drivisar.
<maxjezy> eller att någon stolle lovar en ubuntu telefon som sedan inte ens går att financiera.
<Spookan> maxjezy: Ja linux är ju en massa plock, bättre med Mac.
<maxjezy> vägrar fråga mr bill gates efter ekonomiskt kapital.
<markusdbx> mja, jag stör mig galet på mac =)
<maxjezy> deras mjukvara verkar ok, men hårdvaran är ju så skör.
<markusdbx> jag har kört linux och mac i synergy i snart 8år. Macen går oftast inte att få att göra som jag vill.
<maxjezy> går den sönder behöver man uppsöka en ortoped och en specialistläkare för att mecka .
<markusdbx> maxjezy: +1 på den. Pajjar din mac, ha så kul med applestore. Pajjar din HP/DELL/LENOVO, slit ut disken, dra till närmaste pc affär, köp en ny pc, eller bara ta någon annan på kontoret, swappa diskar. Igång igen efter kanske 1 timme.
<markusdbx> det sämsta med mac är ändå GUI'et som dom kör ner i halsen på en, deskops (spaces) eller vad det nu heter, bara förändras hela tiden är inte bakåtkomaptibelt, man måste lära om, och dom dummar ner saker.
<markusdbx> kopplar man in en sladd till en projetor eller extra skärm och har en del projekt igång så ska macen gärna flippa ur och göra flipper med alla fönster så det blir en röra.
<markusdbx> </rant>
<maxjezy> jag packa upp en rar fil i ubuntu på typ 1 minut
<maxjezy> i windows gör jag samma grej på 4-5 sekunder.
<maxjezy> allt går åt helvete mycket snabbare i windows numera.
<maxjezy> bootar 2-3 ggr snabbare.
<maxjezy> även om det är en skitsak i sig.
<maxjezy> hastighet var en stark sida hos ubuntu förut
<maxjezy> idag känns det som att vänta på SJ tåg.
<maxjezy> einand, nu tycker jag boot tider är skitsamma, bara de inte tar en minut
<markusdbx> förresten, vem bootar egentligen om sin dator idag?
<einand> botar på samma tid det tar att fälla upp locket på laptopen
<markusdbx> suspend ftw
<maxjezy> men det jag ville illustrera med min text var att windows idag inte är det de var förr
<maxjezy> de har verkligen haft nytta av sin goda ekonomi och gjort saker rätt för en gång skull.
<maxjezy> de var som en virrig pundare på psykos där ett tag med windows me, vista, 7.
<markusdbx> Jo mycket verkar fungera bättre. Håller med.
<markusdbx> Det jag saknar mest i windows är bash, och alla *nix program/programbibliotek.
<markusdbx> Är man utvecklare av något annat än .net är windows lite sorgligt idag. Det stora flertalet guider och tutorials och studiematerial är på mac eller linux för många nya språk.
<maxjezy> jag gillar fortfarande open source och den biten
<markusdbx> snällt att du lär dig windows iaf.
<markusdbx> Jag stångas med att få windows 8 att gå smidigt virtualiserat på min mac, men tycker det känns bra segt (trots ny mac), kör det i vmware fusion. Kanske skulle prova nåt annat?
 * realubot brölar i kanalen.
<realubot> einand: Satt med ett gäng härom dagen där hela gänget satt och väntade på att Windows skulle starta upp på en laptop.
<realubot> einand: Det håller inte att det ska ta flera minuter att starta upp lappen.
<realubot> einand: Glöm aldrig var du läste det.
<realubot> UD:s mobilapp ”UD Resklar” marknadsförs som ”en hjälp på vägen för utlandsresenären”. Men appen – som laddats ned av 100.000 svenskar – kräver också tillgång till användarens samtalslistor, trots att det inte finns någon funktion som använder dem. ”Ett jäkla ofog”, säger en it-säkerhetsexpert till DN.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/ud-vill-veta-vem-du-ringer-till/
<realubot> Hohoho. De där utlandsresenärerna är allt bra lättlurade.
<realubot> Fattar de inte att UDs app var en övervakningsbluff!
<markusdbx> realubot: sånt där är bara tragiskt. Har också varit på möten där folk typ.. "min dator är lite seg", sen tar det typ 10min att starta. Hade jag anställda som bara accepterade läget och fortsatte så vecka efter vecka skulle jag flippa ur.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-18
<realubot> markusdbx: Ja. Det är tragiskt. En laptop ska starta på några sekunder i.a.f. om den har mindre än 14".
<larsemil> min startar på fyra sekunder
<larsemil> efter biosscreen iaf.
<larsemil> den är så gammal att den inte har efi bios vilket ju kan vara mycket snabbare
<einand> realubot: vilken windows version då, Win8 tar ju <30 sekunder
<blippe> idag lärde jag mig att less har en +F flagga, aldrig mer tail -f säger jag bara!
<blippe> problemet jag skulle lösa, "hur får jag less att visa controlsekvenser, som typ 'tabb' som '\t' istället för 8 mellanslag", löste jag dock inte.
<blippe> Hur får man less att visa tabb som \t ?
<blippe> kan man få less att visa ' ' som '_' eller '.' vore guld.
<cHarNe2> blippe: skillnad på less +F och tail -f?
<cHarNe2> blippe: du kan inte pipa less till sed eller nått sånt?
<cHarNe2> blippe: och du är säker på att det är ett tab-tecken i filen/strömmer och inte 8 mellanslag?
<blippe> cHarNe2: less har inbyggd egen buffer och skriver hela loggen från start, så kör du tail -f log.log och noterar att du måste läsa något innan de tio sista raderna måste du avbryta och köra med -n-flaggan, medan less bara skrollar du upp med.
<blippe> cHarNe2: det var det jag skulle undersöka till att börja med, innan jag började jakten.
<cHarNe2> blippe: ahh, ok. det brukar jag inte ha behov av
<blippe> cHarNe2: jag får väl ge upp och köra en " cat -v - " i pipen.
<cHarNe2> blippe: ahh, okej
<blippe> cat -v visar inte tabbar.
<Barre> mmm.. använder också less istället för tail. ctrl+c avslutar "tail"  och jag kan söka i loggen efter det jag behöver hitta och sen fortsätta "tailningen" med shift+f.
<Barre> faktum är att jag oftast inte startar less med +F, utan bara "less logfil"  och kör shift+f för att starta "tailningen"
<einand> jag inbillar mig att tail är snabbare, men kanske är enbart pskykologiskt
<blippe> Barre: så jag kan aktivera det efteråt utan att använda flaggan? Woot? Hur har jag inte lärt mig detta innan?
<montecfel> "Hur har jag inte lärt mig detta innan?"
<montecfel> Fin svengelska.
<Barre> blippe: jupps, så är det (men jag måste erkänna att jag ibland avnädner tail ialla fall.) tycker det är skönt när jag debuggar nått och kunna slå några nya rader för att lätt se vart jag senast kollade.
<Barre> å förlåt.. råkade visst använda ordet return när jag bode använt vagnretur.. ::/
<Barre> nån som är igång med icinga2?
<sireorion> hur nödavstänger man av ett program såsom WINE
<sireorion> har testat sudo kill wine men det hjälpte inte nåt
<andol> sireorion: pkill wine alt. pkill -f wine.
<andol> Fast det riskerar ju att dra ner samtliga program som körs genom wine.
<sireorion> är det ett sudo komando?
<andol> sireorion: Inte såtillvida du inte startade det ursprungliga wine-programmen via sudo.
<andol> sudo reboot lär väl iofs funka det med, men det känns lite overkill :)
<sireorion> ok... testade pkill wine inget hände... ligger fortfarande igång :/
<andol> Pröva med -f då, vilket matchar betydligt generösare.
<sireorion> -f funkade... det döda skiten
<sireorion> hahahah
<sireorion> nu blir det till att köra sudo apt-get remove wine
<sireorion> tänkte kolla om det gick att installera World of tanks via Wine men det funkar inte alls
<sireorion> hur listar man alla usb hdd's?
<senate> lsusb bör du se allt som är anslutet via usb
<senate> fdisk -l ser du alla diskar, både usb och andra
<blippe> montecfel: kul att du ville göra dig påmind. Bott för länge i usa, så vissa avarter i språket lär förekomma.
<andol> Barre: Ser fram emot en recension utav Incinga2 från dig sen då? :)
<blippe> test ls
<blippe> :/
<andol> blippe: Förresten, hur har det ordnat sig med Götet?
<blippe> andol: tja, jag bor här.
<blippe> pappaledig
<andol> blippe: Beställt en halv special och en 08:a än? :)
<blippe> får gå ner och prova, men tycker inte om pucko, den är så förbannat tjock.
<andol> Ähh, man får ta seden dit man kommer!
<maxjezy> blippe, späd den med is
<andol> Något mer seriöst dock så kan jag starkt rekommendera den korv-med-bröd man kan köpa inne på Nils Ericsonterminalen.
<blippe> tyvärr uppvuxen mitt istockholm så det där med gatukök och att samlas kring det i avsaknad av lysrör har lixom gått mig totalt förbi, men jag tror jag aldrig sett reklam för "en dubbel hel special" förr.
<blippe> tror jag kommer vistas mycket mindre i terminalen nu när jag bor här än innan.
<blippe> vad kan korv med bröd innehålla mer än korv med bröd?
<andol> Skillnad på korv och korv, samt på bröd och bröd.
<senate> rostad lök
<gillzon> någon som har tips på bra distro för en mailserver som ska sköta automatiskt utskick av ordrar, beställning, leverans till kunder?
<huttan>  gillzon: ubuntu? =)
<gillzon> haha jo sant
<gillzon> äre postfix som gäller ? hade tänkte mig ett WebGUI med som man kan skapa mailen i
<huttan> gillzon: funkar utmärkt. Kör själv flera ubuntu som mta
<huttan> gillzon: aa, postfix har webgui, postfixadmin
<huttan> gillzon: postfix är bra, det kan jag rekomendera att du kör
<gillzon> aah tack, ska kolla vidare på det :)
<gillzon> hur gör du för att inte bli svartlistad? nämligen så att det är flera företag som ska uttnyttja serven isåfall
<montecfel> blippe: Aha.
<sleeveace> Hej! Är det någon som vet hur man tar reda på hur mycket diskutrymme som krävs (under själva bygget) för att bygga ett paket med "apt-get -b source <paket>"
<Philip5> sleeveace: går väl inte direkt att veta eftersom det beror på rätt mycket, t ex vad man slår på för parametrar och beroenden
<sleeveace> OK, Philip5 Tack, tänkte det kunde stå i någon paketlista där det står massa information om paketet. Färdig storlek har jag sett och i någon readme-fil har jag sett diskkrav för kompilering.
<Philip5> det är nog sällsynt med diskkrav för kompilering
<realubot> einand: Winblows 7. Det måste väl vara väldigt olika uppstartstid på Windblows beroende på hårdvaran hos datorn.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-19
<Screedo> God morgon
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> mörrn
<larsemil> idag är det torsdag!
<larsemil> har ni halvdag idag?
<andol> Halvdag? Då får man ju bara hälften så mycket gjort!
<Barre> halvdag = mer obetald övertid
<Barre> inatt så dödade oom-killer min web-maskin. FÖrsta gången det har hänt för mig, nån som stött på det tidigare?
<andol> Barre: Att oom-killen har dödat din web-maskin? :)
<Barre> nej... oom-killer fenomenet överhuvudtaget
<andol> Jorå, allt har man råkat ut för den, och alltid lika skoj att försöka luska ut i vilken skick ens maskin befinner sig i efteråt.
<Barre> undrar lite varför /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory är 0 per default, borde (enligt min begränsade kunskap) var satt till 2 default, eller? Ja, det innebär en mer begränsad prestanda men en ökad tillgänglighet och skulle man vilja prestandaoptimera så sätter man den till 0 (eller gud förbjde 1). eller har jag missat något med värde 2 på denna?
<einand> realubot: garanterat, men största delen av uppstarts tiden är ändå bios, nu när den är borta går det rätt snabbt
<andol> Barre: Iofs inget jag är expect på, men utifrån vad jag har förstått så är det rätt vanlig att applikationer gissar lite väl frikostigt med hur mycket minne de vill commita, varpå kärnan som default vill vara rätt generös, då man annars riskerar att kunna starta väldigt få program.
<speakman> Dog just Facebook?
<degn> typ dött sen 09
<speakman> Ah, det blir långt mellan gångerna.
<speakman> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article19085084.ab
<Barre> andol: jo, vm.overcommit_memory=0 på desktop samt en vm.overcommit_memory=2 med en vm.overcommit_ratio på mellan 70-90% på server makes more sense to me... känner dock att jag måste läsa på lite mer innan jag raljerar :)
<Dynamit> hej
<andol> Barre: Om inte annat kan du ju alltid börja med att hålla lite koll på hur mycket minne dina servrar faktiskt commitar...
<Barre> andol: jo, det är sant. Har dock inte hunnit sätta upp varken munin eller icinga i nya miljön.
<Dynamit> hur är läget?
<sleeveace> Är det någon som vet hur man skriver "^" i defaultinstallationen av Xemacs ??
<delhage> andol: så du har börjat på SP?
<macrobat> är inte xemacs ganska dött? är inte ^ self-insert?
<einand> hej macrobat
<macrobat> hej
<macrobat> official release 2009-02-17 :D
<macrobat> sleeveace: fråga i #emacs
<macrobat> "typ dött sen 09" <--- föraningar? :D
<sleeveace> macrobat: Vet inte om det är emacs eller X. Funkar i en vanlig terminal men är odefinierat under X. I en vanlig terminal är det ju ett dubbeltecken. Först tecknet sedan <space> för att det ska visa sig.
<macrobat> en vanlig missuppfattning: gui emacs är inte xemacs
<sleeveace> :-) OK, trodde jag. Det är gui emacs jag menar.
<macrobat> oj, tvärtom är det ju
<macrobat> ok, vanliga emacs, bra
<macrobat> sleeveace: det beror inte på emacs utan på att du inte kör med nodeadkeys
<sleeveace> <S-dead-circumflex> is undefined påstår den, nodeadkeys OK hur gör jag för att lösa det? Tack för hjälpen förresten
<macrobat> är det likadant med ~ och ¨?
<sleeveace> Japp
<macrobat> sitter inte vid ubuntuburk nu. här kör jag med: setxkbmap se -variant nodeadkeys
<sleeveace> Och det skriver du i en vanlig terminal som vanlig user?
<macrobat> jo,
<sleeveace> FUNKAR  Kanon! Tack än en gång. Måste jag lägga in det i något startskript för att slippa skriva det varje gång?
<macrobat> man vill ju ladda det varje gång, så jag kör det i ~/.xinitrc . Du kanske kör gnome eller unity eller ngt
<macrobat> då finns det väl ngt i nån meny att klicka på?
<macrobat> hur man gör beror på hur ens X startas, antar jag
<sleeveace> Jag löser det. Tack
<andol> delhage: Jupp, sedan sisådär en månad tillbaks.
<delhage> andol: är du HeMan's minion nu? ;)
<andol> delhage: Jupp
<delhage> :)
<andol> delhage: Till och med så att jag är uthyrd till samma företag, där HeMan åtminstone nu initialt har något handledaransvar för mig.
<delhage> scania?
<andol> Jupp
<Philip5> HeMan: se till att köra ordentligt med andol och ge han värsta slavgörat... ;)
<Philip5> kanske redan är självklart?! :P
<Guest71022> Jag behöver artiklar att läsa under semestern, någon som har några bra tips?
<blippe> själv vill jag rekommendera "File Synchronization with Vector Time Pairs" av Russ Cox och William Josephson. Samt givetvis "Mosh research paper" som alla givetvis redan vet hur man hittar.
<blippe> "Structural Regular Expressions" av Rob Pike är oxå en gammal klassiker.
<blippe> "REITH LECTURES 1948: Authority and the Individual" Finns redan med på att läsa-listan, men den är kanske utanför kanalens intresseområde.
<blippe> James Mickens artiklar i "login" (under avdelningen "logout") är sköj.
<blippe> Om ni inte hjälper mig kommer jag bli tvungen att läsa James Joyce, vilket vi alla vet är ett öde värre än döden!
<delhage> att läsa Ulysses på engelska härdar
<blippe> delhage: man måste typ sätta upp postits över en hel vägg för att hänga med, som om man vore en sån där agile-förespråkare! :D
<delhage> typ
<delhage> jag gjorde det 1990 har jag för mig, var helt slut efteråt
<blippe> jag har att läsa mellan barnaskriken och blöjbyterna. Jag tror det inte blir just Ulysses.
<realubot_> Broken pipe?
<realubot> Wat is dät?
<pym0> reulabot är det jag som har Broken pipe?
<pym0> Då är det Telias adsl-ledning som går sönder hela tiden
<Linda^> pym0: du har ping timeout
<realubot> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article19085124.ab
<realubot> Bildten i blåsväder.
<realubot> pym0: Det är jag som har det. Men jag vet inte vad det är.
<realubot> Linda^: Hakuna sysadmin!
<realubot> Typ.
<realubot> Det var det vettigaste jag kom att tänka på.
<realubot> Det blir inte bättre än så ikväll.
<madbear> yo och gonatt
<realubot> Nä.
<realubot> Inte sova nu.
<madbear> görs
<realubot> Nattpasset har bara precis börjat.
<madbear> mjo men jag e förbenat trött
<realubot> madbear: Jag äter en påse chips och dricker en öl.
<madbear> najs
<realubot> madbear: Funderar på om chips som snacks har en framtid i ett samhälle där ingen vill kladda ner sitt tgb.
<realubot> madbear: Vad gör du själv?
<madbear> itna, ska väl packetera ner mig i sängen
<realubot> Vem är det som har smetat in kanalen i sirap?
<Linda^> så du säger realubot
<einand> realubot: så du är vaken denna midsommar afton
<realubot> einand: Jajamensan.
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du uppe då?
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-20
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<Screedo> Någon som har erfarenhet med FortiClient VPN? Vad är era åsikter om den?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Är fåglarna smartast" SVT2 9:55-10:50. 200 milj männskor är mindre smarta än fåglarna i filmen (repris från förra veckan)
<montecfel> Vet någon här vad fjortisar menar när de säger "sajjk"? Eller snarare när de sade detta, vilket jag hörde sist för ett antal år sedan nu.
<qvak> hur installerar jag win8 win7 och linux på samma dator, utan virtual
<qvak> kollat på nätet hittar ingen enkel guide eller så :/
<macrobat> montecfel: en psykning, ju
<montecfel> Vad menas med det, macrobat?
<montecfel> Att man stör någon psykiskt?
<Spookan> Vad har det med Linux att göra?
<montecfel> Ja, du verkar ju så störd, Spookan, så det passar ju väl.
<montecfel> Gå och göm dig, din jävla fjant.
<Spookan> Eh ok ;)
<maxjezy> vad är det för ett jävla satanistluder den där montecfel?
<itmannen> Och här har ni midsommartrevligt ser jag. :)
<Spookan> maxjezy: Nått troll, inget att lägga energi på. ;)
<itmannen> +1
<itmannen> Testkör 14.10 i en VB. Men inte ser jag något nytt. Iaf inte än. För det är bara en tidig alpha
<Spookan> itmannen: Hehe ok, vad kör du som main os då?
<itmannen> Spookan< 14.04
<Spookan> itmannen: Ah ok..
<realubot> Vad har Google Maps hittat på? Street view fungerar ju inte i Fx längre.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-21
<einand> realubot: vad har du fuckat upp nu då?
<realubot> einand: Det är Google Maps som har fuckat up. De har ju ändrat hela Street view vyn.
<realubot> Med resultatet att man inte ser någon Street view.
<realubot> Men det drabbar nog inte dig som kör Macintorsk.
<andol> morgens
<markusdb1> andol: haha, tack för tipset
<andol> markusdb1: Så lite så :)
<andol> markusdb1: I och med att FastMail tillhörde Opera under en period så har jag även haft en del direkt att göra med dem, och de är bra folk hela bunten.
<markusdb1> Är den bra den där lopsa kanalen btw? har precis upptäckt den.
<markusdb1> men fastmail kör själva nu eller?
<andol> Tja, idlar mest i den kanalen, men lite småtrevlig är den väl.
<markusdb1> letade bra sysadmin kanaler, och hittade den
<markusdb1> Annars är väl iofs stackexchange den bästa resursen idag känns det som, men jag gillar irc.
<andol> Jupp, jupp.
<markusdb1> vet du någon annan bra sysadmin resurs/kanal så får du gärna tipsa.
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> markusdb1: Lite dålig koll på sådana resurser själv, då jag har kommit undan lite för bra med tillgång till äldre kollegor.
<markusdb1> hehe, aldrig fel det heller.
<Barre> mörrn
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<Screedo> Morgon på er också!
<andol> Usch vad sociala vi vart här då :)
<markusdb1> jodå
<andol> Barre: Men hörru, du som är lite rundkubig utav dig, vad är bra/nödvändiga plugins till den webmailen, utöver yubikey-pluginen förstås?
<Spookan> Hittade en gammal laptop med FreeBSD på i garderoben, vad rekomenderar ni för dist? En super light dist så att säga, med GUI..
<markusdbx> Som window manager rekommenderar jag i3wm iaf.
<markusdbx> Spookan: btw, vilka specs har du på datorn?
<Spookan> markusdbx: Oh, det vettetusan, varit Vista i den innan, inget maxat 1gb i ram tror jag..
<Spookan> NÃ¥n Lenovo
<Spookan> Intel Celeron
<markusdbx> vissa lenovo maskiner är oväntat bra
<markusdbx> jag skulle tro att du kan klara av vanligt xubuntu faktiskt
<Spookan> Ok, sen lägga in nån enkel window manager?
<markusdbx> du får en rätt enkel window manager med xubuntu..  xfce
<markusdbx> vill du ha något ännu enklare, rekommenderar jag i3wm, den är dock tiling.
<Spookan> Ok, får kolla på det, tack för tips ;)
<markusdbx> jag kör xubuntu på en rad gamla maskiner, har du nån gig ram, funkar det prima.
<markusdbx> lycka till
<Spookan> Då måste det bli Ubuntu Server?
<markusdbx> nja, du kan köra vanliga, går ju att installera extra window managers.
<markusdbx> server är mer om man ska köra "headless" tycker jag.
<Spookan> Men då får man väl in en massa skit, eller väljer man xubuntu i installen?
<markusdbx> om du ska köra xfce så får du inte in så mycket skit.
<markusdbx> om du ska köra med i3wm i slutändan, så får du ändå in en del vettiga program och inställningar. T.ex. filhanterare, webbläsare, inställningsprogram, osv.
<markusdbx> att confa upp ubuntu server med i3wm är lite jobb. Men är man kunnig så går det lätt.
<markusdbx> jag brukar köra minimala windowmanagers som t.ex. i3, med default xubuntu som grund. Mycket enklare. Tar bara lite mer disk
<markusdbx> och disk har man.
<Spookan> markusdbx: Mjo får kolla på det senare.
<Barre> andol: carddav är ett måste =)
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du sitter här och gömmer dig i mängden
<maxjezy> Philip5, japps
<Philip5> maxjezy: görs?
<maxjezy> jag tittade på en video med mark shutterboy tidigare om ubuntu och något som såg ut som något man bara droppade in program i, något med ibm power att göra.
<maxjezy> nu sitter jag och funderar på över vad jag såg
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> eller om man verkligen kan se något? den riktigt filosofiska frågan
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFj--qiJRPo&feature=youtu.be&t=39m55s
<maxjezy> detta var det jag tittade på
<maxjezy> har han tagit sitt efternamn, han kan väl knappast vara född som shuttleworth?
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänker du mycket på att han har varit i rymden när du tittar på det där?
<maxjezy> ja, hans efternamn känns lite förbestämt
<maxjezy> som om han skulle vara värdig en space shuttle
<maxjezy> vid födsel.
<andol> Barre: Jorå, ska bara komma fram till vad för caldav/carddav-server jag vill köra först.
<maxjezy> ååå, ni måste bara se pacific rim filmen
<einand> maxjezy: bara den inte utför ett jobb ;)
<maxjezy> nej, den är helt safe for work
<maxjezy> jag grät nästan hela filmen
<Philip5> maxjezy: för att den var så vacker och känslosam?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, den var helt otroligt fin och vacker
<maxjezy> en "must see" film
 * realubot skjuter ett varningsskott i kanalen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ta namnet von Skyttelvärd. Max von Skyttelvärd.
<realubot> Lägg till ett s också så blir det svärd. Låter fint.
<realubot> Som en riddare.
<realubot> En riddare i kamp mot den slutna koden.
<realubot> Skotten i Sarajevo. Vad hade hänt utan dem? Frågar sig SvD.
<realubot> Vad hade hänt om Tomas Brolin hade spelat skinnflöjt istället för att göra 1-2 till Sverige mot Brasilien i VM 1990? Frågar sig realubot. Hade Martin Dahlin då verkligen satsat på fotboll och hade då verkligen Kenneth Andersson då ersatt Dahlin i VM 94 och avgjort kviterat i matchen mot Rumänien?
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-22
<Barre> andol: jag kikar på radicale, vill fasa över till den (från nuvarande owncloud)
<koholint> hej är det någon mer än jag som har haft problem med thunderbirds integration med meddelandenotifieringar? ibland visar inte ikonen i högra hörnet att jag har aktivitet
<recharge> samma här koholint
<koholint> recharge: okej. måste vara en bugg i thunderbird för pidgin brukar notifiera korrekt
<recharge> okej
<recharge> koholint: verkar vara listat på launchpad som bugg i alla fall
<koholint> recharge: vilket bugg id?
<recharge> koholint: eller kanske inte.. jag vet inte.. tittade bara ytligt.. ska leta mer
<recharge> koholint: verkar vara mycket mail-notification.. men kanske inte just den här buggen?
<koholint> recharge: det är inte det paketet som används i xubuntu standardinstallation åtminstone
<koholint> https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension hittar ingen bugg rapporterat om det här
<Pappaaaai> Någon här som kan hjälpa mig?
<koholint> Pappaaaai: vad är problemet?
<Pappaaaai> när jag loggar in på xubuntu kan jag bara se musen och bakgrundsbilden
<koholint> är det en nyinstallation?
<recharge> koholint: det funkar nu.. uppdaterade
<Pappaaaai> ja
<koholint> recharge: jag kör uppdaterat, ibland fungerar notifieringen, ibland inte
<Pappaaai> Back
<Pappaaai> Nej det funkar inte
<Pappaaai> vet ej vad jag ska göra
<Pappaaai> Ingen vet vad jag ska göra?
<koholint> Pappaaai: så det är en nyinstallation och du ser inte paneler. vet du vad du har för grafikkort?
<Pappaaai> integrerat intel
<Pappaaai> aldrig hänt innan. så fort jag installerade eclipse och android studio så hände de thär
<Pappaaai> jag fatta rinte
<koholint> har du flera skärmar?
<Pappaaai> ja. hdmi till min tv som har större skärm
<Pappaaai> större yta ska ja säga
<koholint> ser du inte paneler på någon av skärmarna?
<Pappaaai> nej. det visar samma bild
<koholint> har du testat dra ut hdmi:n till tv:n?
<Pappaaai> japp
<Pappaaai> samma
<koholint> inloggningsskärmen visas normal med panel?
<Pappaaai> ja
<koholint> testa gärna att logga in via gästsession och se om du får paneler
<Pappaaai> finns ingen
<Pappaaai> det e xubuntu
<koholint> hittar du inte knappen gästsession på inloggningsskärmen?
<Pappaaai> finns ingen :(
<Pappaaai> tror jag ska gå vidare med debian
<koholint> lycka till!
<montecfel> Vet någon vilka program som användes för att göra denna animation med ljud för 14 år sedan? https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9beOhzLUBuc#t=26
<Spookan> montecfel: C64?
<montecfel> ?
<Spookan> Mjorå, ibland så.
<andol> Barre: Tänkt dissa OwnCloud helt, eller mest tänkt flytta ut adressbok och kalender?
<Barre> andol: flytta ut caldav och carddav och enbart använda oc för filesync
<Barre> vilket ubuntu derivat skall man använda för low-spec-pc? det var ett tag sen jag körde xfce, är det den DE man skall köra eller?
<lord4163> Barre: Lubuntu är ännu lättare än Xubuntu
<lord4163> någon annan här som har väldigt segt internet?
<Barre> lord4163: danke, drog den slutsattsen och håller på att göra installationsmediat..
<Meerkat> lubuntu krashar dock oftare
<Barre> jasså.. vad är det som krashar?
<Meerkat> "desktop switcher" eller vad den nu heter. Högerklicka och välj dess inställningar.
<Barre> lord4163: nope, körde precis bbkollen och fick 94,81/93,33 Mbps
<lord4163> Barre: Nice :D
<Barre> Meerkat: hmm.. får installera och kolla då, är det inte stabilt så byter jag då. tackar
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-15
<Dynamit> lord4163: allting styr direkt utav wp och för få "filtret" att funka verkar det vara enklast anropa med hjälp av php för se vad som kommer tillbaka som svar
<Dynamit> för sedan enbart/"tabort" det i droplistan
<molgrum> http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/wikipedia-goes-all-https-starting-immediately/
<Amoz> molgrum, "garantin" där lär ju vara från Asus själva, inte direkt från butik. Nu vet jag inte alls hur deras garanti ser ut, men i många fall så betyder det "du måste skicka in produkten till vårt kontor nere i alperna som kostar 200kr frakt"
<molgrum> Amoz: jag frågade i butiken och han sa att jag kunde lämna tillbaka den till dom om den går sönder
<Amoz> ah, okej.
<molgrum> mer specifikt så frågade jag om jag kunde testa den så den håller vad den lovar
<Amoz> well, vet inte hur de gör när det gäller sånt, men du har ju fortfarande rätt att reklamera den etc. Men om originalmjukvaran är tillräcklig för dig så kan du ju köra med det
<molgrum> jo, openwrt är mer en entusiasm jag har
<Amoz> borde stå nånstans, alt. kan du maila support, och fråga hur de hanterar ärenden där man har flashat t.ex. mobil eller router med 3:e-partsmjukvara
<molgrum> asus support har svarat, det finns 'firmware restoration' på deras hemsida (funkar bara i windows men jag har det iaf)
<molgrum> om något går fel vid flashningen
<Amoz> jojo, det mesta brukar vara rätt säkert idag eftersom de har tftp-server igång i bootloadern och liknande
<molgrum> och garantin verkar gälla sålänge tredjepartsmjukvaran inte orsakar fel som inte går att rätta till
<molgrum> så det här verkar vara lugna puckar :)
<Amoz> dock kan det ibland hända att bootloadern själv flashas sönder eller nåt å då är det hardbrick
<molgrum> ja
<Amoz> men det ska i princip inte hända under normala flashningar, även om du har råkat flasha en dålig mjukvara etc. etc.
<molgrum> men hur kan det hända egentligen? jag menar om man använder en stabil utgåva av openwrt
<Amoz> är nog sällan sett i openwrt-kretsar kan jag tänka mig
<Amoz> men det finns ju mängder av andra sätt där du kan råka röra den första partitionen av flashkretsen
<Amoz> eller de som råkar flasha 64K-nvram på en maskin som bara ska ha 32K och sånt där
<molgrum> jag tänkte flasha via WebUI
<molgrum> först och främst ska jag prova senaste från asus, lära mig lite
<Amoz> är inte säker på under vilka omständigheter det blir ett allvarligt/riktigt problem, än så länge har det aldrig hänt mig
<Amoz> molgrum, är det bara openwrt du är intresserad av isf?
<molgrum> Amoz: jag är öppen för dd-wrt och tomato också men openwrt har flest användare i sin kanal :)
<molgrum> vet inte hur stödet är där dock
<molgrum> i dd-wrt och tomato menar jag
<molgrum> sen kan man tydligen öppna routern och koppla in en serial kabel om det skulle bli riktigt tilla
<molgrum> illa*
<molgrum> padavan finns också
<Amoz> molgrum, dd-wrt stödjer nog inte din tyvärr
<Amoz> tomato ska funka dock
<Amoz> molgrum, fast serial hjälper också bara om bootloadern funkar vad jag vet
<Amoz> fick göra det en gång med min wrt160nl
<Amoz> men det är ingen skillnad mot om routern har tftp aktiverat under några sekunder vid boot
<molgrum> aha ok
<Amoz> gäller bara att vara lite tålmodig och trycka enter precis i rätt ögonblick under booten för att langa över ny fw till bootloadern som sedan flashar. Vips så är routern räddad!
<molgrum> Amoz: du menar via tftp?
<molgrum> tror man ska skriva "bin" och sen "put <fil>"
<molgrum> dessutom sätta sin ip till 192.168.1.11/24
<molgrum> står så på openwrt wikin iaf
<Amoz> molgrum, binary mode, sen brukar jag aktivera rexmt eller vad det heter. så den försöker ansluta flera ggr och inte få timeout direkt osv.
<molgrum> aha, det visste jag inte
<Amoz> IPn spelar inte jättestorroll så länge du inte har det som har routern har. Och att du ligger på samma subnet med ofc
<molgrum> mm
<molgrum> ganska nöjd med supporten ändå, jag kan göra vad jag vill sålänge den inte går sönder
<molgrum> bootloadern då alltså
<Amoz> nästa steg är att de på nåt sätt skyddar bootloadern så den blir omöjlig att ta sönder :)
<Amoz> visserligen är den kanske redan så pass skyddad i princip, så länge man inte medvetet vill förstöra routern (överklock, manuellt kör dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/flashkrets )
<molgrum> jo jag tycker det verkar konstigt om den skulle börja skriva till bootloadern
<molgrum> är openwrt rätt färskt? dom har bara en beta webui
<molgrum> tror bara två releaser har gjorts
<molgrum> AA och BB
<Amoz> molgrum, openwrt är gammal
<Amoz> gammalt*
<Amoz> de har gjort releaser innan med, white russian m.m.
<Amoz> detta va dock back in the days, tror de började en bra bit innan 2008, om det va då WR släpptes
<Amoz> men BB ska ju ha full support för din
<molgrum> ja, den verkar vara genomtestad också. har läst forumposts om folk som flashat och lyckats
<Amoz> deras release candidate för CC är ju säkert fullt fungerande med om du vill ha lite nyare grejer i
<Amoz> men kanske börjar med stable för att se :)
<molgrum> jo :)
<molgrum> men om man flashar, måste man installera igen då? det är webbaserat även för deras firmware så det är inga problem alltså
<molgrum> jag menar sätta upp ssid och allt det där
<molgrum> jag antar det iaf
<molgrum> det är väl som att installera om ubuntu
<Amoz> molgrum, precis
<Amoz> du kan inte behålla inställningar mellan mjukvarorna tyvärr
<molgrum> okej, inga probs
<molgrum> men när det gäller openwrt så verkar det som att man manuellt först ska editera /etc/config/wireless först innan man använder LuCi: http://www.snbforums.com/threads/openwrt-is-available-for-n56u-full-support-including-both-wireless-radios.19096/
<molgrum> om man vill ha fungerande 5 GHz
<molgrum> suger dock på vi men jag ska lära mig det innan jag sätter igång :)
<Amoz> har de inte nano på systemet annar?
<molgrum> jo jag tror det
<Amoz> vi är rätt enkelt för basics
<Amoz> när du öppnat en fil, "vi blabla" så går du in i edit mode genom att trycka "i" (insert?)
<Amoz> sen skriver du å redigerar som vanligt
<Amoz> sen escape för att gå ur mode
<molgrum> mm precis
<Amoz> sen bara (kolon) :wq, (write,quit)
<molgrum> men t ex igår skrev jag ett bash-skript, gick in i command mode och tryckte höger på hjkl men den ville inte gå ända ut
<molgrum> cursorn stannade precis innan sista tecknet så att säga
<Amoz> heh, skumt
<Amoz> kan bara megabasics där, kör nano mestadels för terminalstuff
<molgrum> jag med, nano funkar bra för det mesta
<Amoz> lärde mig bara vi för att det va det som fanns i tutorials för xboxlinux back in the days =P
<molgrum> ah :)
<molgrum> en liten dum fråga till, lugnt att ha alla WAN/LAN-kablar ikopplade under uppgraderingen?
<Amoz> molgrum, officiella instruktionerna från asus säger väl att man ska koppla bort så möe som möjligt osv ,men jag har typ aldrig gjort det. Har uppgraderat 100 gånger i tomato utan att koppla bort saker elelr stänga ner program
<molgrum> aha, där ser man
<molgrum> trodde att mjukvaran bara kunde skita i kablarna om det är så att det störs
<Amoz> vet inte riktigt vad resonemanget där är, men jag kan tänka mig att det är en säkerhetsåtgärd. Ju mindre involverade enheter m.m. desto mindre risk för att saker går fel/stör ut/IP-krockar eller nåt
<molgrum> hmm ok
<Amoz> aah nice, hexchat istället xchat nu :D
<molgrum> går det att pinga mitt ip? h-2-55.a230.priv.bahnhof.se
<andol> molgrum: Tja, pinga kan man ju alltid, men något svar verkar man inte få.
<molgrum> ok, som jag misstänkte
<molgrum> undrar hur jag ställer in så det går att pinga
<Amoz> molgrum, under deras brandväggs-inställningar ?
<molgrum> mm, just det ja
<molgrum> nuså, testa igen
<Amoz> molgrum, ping h-2-55.a230.priv.bahnhof.se
<Amoz> PING h-2-55.a230.priv.bahnhof.se (46.59.2.55) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Amoz> 64 bytes from h-2-55.a230.priv.bahnhof.se (46.59.2.55): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=14.9 ms
<molgrum> Amoz: ok tack :)
<molgrum> antar att man vill ha det påslaget
<Amoz> molgrum, får du wifit å det att funka i openwrt utan problem? out of the box? propetiär-drivaren? Eller är du tvungen att installera/ändra saker?
<molgrum> Amoz: har inte installerat openwrt än
<Amoz> ohh
<molgrum> funderar på att vänta tills CC är ute
<Amoz> är lite nyfiken på hur väl det fungerar på den routern :)
<molgrum> jo
<Amoz> ja det är ett alternativ
<molgrum> alltså asus är väldigt bjud när det gäller garanti, dom sa i princip att sålänge det går att återställa routern så får jag göra vad jag vill
<molgrum> är lite nyfiken på det här med samba, är det något som finns i routern? får en varning att ställa in så bara "administratörer kommer åt det"
<Amoz> precis, men det är så det ska vara. Är bara tjurtillverkare som försöker undvika sina förpliktelser som skyller på såna där saker imo. Om du flashat den korrekt och den sen slutar funka så är det ju inte mjukvarans fel, utan mest troligt hårdvar.
<molgrum> samba är nån sorts delning av filer/skrivare/etc om jag förstått det rätt?
<molgrum> har aldrig använt det så
<Hund> molgrum, Yes
<molgrum> får läsa på lite
<molgrum> men ang varningen, borde jag ta den seriöst?
<Amoz> beror ju på vad exakt de anspelar på
<Hund> Om du inte delat ut något så ska det inte vara någon fara.
<molgrum> "Dina nuvarande inställningar för Nätverksplats(Samba) tillåter potentiell otillåten inloggning. Vi rekommenderar att du ändrar inställningarna till "Dela med konto" vilket gör att enbart administratörer kan logga in."
<molgrum> står exakt så
<molgrum> men nej, jag har inte delat något :)
<Hund> Och Samba borde inte leva i routern. Men och andra sidan skulle väl det inte förvåna mig om något pucko till tillverkare har det på sin router.
<Amoz> Hund, finns många av tillverkarna som slänger in sånt, finns till och med det i 3rd party roms med
<Hund> Wow
<Amoz> det är inte nödvändigtvis "puckon" som använder det, det kan va bra för dem med kraftiga routrar som inte vill ha en hel server ståendes bara för att dela en liten HDD över nätverket
<molgrum> så i princip kan jag koppla in en extern hårddisk i routern och sen dela filer på ett simpelt sätt mellan datorerna?
<Hund> Nä, för mig är det puckat och bloat. :P
<molgrum> tänkte installera owncloud på en RBP ändå så samba känns overkill
<Hund> En router ska göra en sak och det bra. Den behöver inte brygga kaffe åt mig.
<molgrum> haha
<Amoz> molgrum, vet inte om Asus i sig stödjer det, men det finns det i tomato iaf, och väldigt säker att ddwrt/openwrt har den modulen med, kanske inte outofbox
<molgrum> Amoz: mm, men owncloud.. är det inte tillräckligt? förrutom skrivare då förstås men det har jag ingen
<Amoz> skrivardelning har du oftast på andra sätt. Jag har själv aldrig använt nåt annat än samba på en vanlig server, utan skrivardelning.
<molgrum> okej
<Amoz> och owncloud är säkert tillräckligt, det beror ju helt på vad du är ute efter
<molgrum> antagligen enbart filer
<molgrum> jag har en dropbox med låtar jag gjort själv t ex
<Amoz> men samba/cifs är ju lite mer använt/standardiserat, går ju att föra över i windows etc. utan att installera klienter och sånt som owncloud kräver
<molgrum> jag gillar att installera och uppdatera program :P
<Amoz> :|
<hplc> hittade intressant läsning som jag letat efter länge, återställning av trasiga paket och paket som saknar filer, i en one-liner
<hplc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57682/find-and-reinstall-packages-with-corrupted-files-without-breaking-anything
<hplc> vore roligt att höra era åsikter, vilken metod som verkar bättre/sämre/vad som går att förbättra, borde ju byggas in i distron som ett uppstarts-alternativ, typ, "check and repair broken or corrupt packages"
<molgrum> hmm, vill inte förstöra tråden här men vad är poängen att ha paket i cache (apt-get clean)?
<molgrum> intressant läsning för övrigt
<hplc> blev förvånad när jag körde "debsums -c" mycket som inte var original, och ännu mer som saknade filer i paket
<hplc> apt-cache policy [paketnamn] var inte dum heller
<hplc> en ovärderlig sida när mycket är korrupt och alla korshänvisar till alla andra korrupta paket, det får nog bli min privata linux-version av CCleaner
<molgrum> ehm, jag funderar på det här med apt-get clean... det står i ubuntus hjälpsidor att det kan vara dåligt om man har slött internet, jag har snabbt. så... safe att köra? :)
<Philip5> molgrum: det tar ju bara bort lagrade paket som ligger på datorn så man ska slippa ladda ner dem igen om man en gång laddat dem
<Philip5> påverkar ju inte ens system i sig
<Philip5> för vissa så tar de nog mest bara plats på hårddisken
<molgrum> Philip5: tack för svar
<Philip5> np
<Philip5> roar mig med att testa debsums :)
<molgrum> tänkte göra samma sak :)
<molgrum> därav frågan
<Philip5> apt clean rensar bara /var/cache/apt/archives/ från deb-filer
<Philip5> där de ligger och skräpar om man skulle avinstallera och och ominstallera
<molgrum> om man (inte) menar du?
<Philip5> de ligger där om man vill omstallera någon deb-fil
<molgrum> jag har nog aldrig ominstallerat ett enda paket sen jag började använda linux
<Philip5> för att slippa slösa bredband med ny nedladdning av paketet
<Philip5> Hund: har du skrämt iväg Linda?
<Amoz> Philip5, tror nog det va du som skrämde 'na :D
<Philip5> jag som är så snäll?! :P
<Amoz> :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-16
<SebastianThorn> någon som kör outlook? http://malektips.com/word-2010-stop-select-entire-word.html för Outlook? hittar inte hur man gör.
<Hund> SebastianThorn, Outlook? Inte ens dom som gillar Windows använder Outlook. :P
<molgrum> näe fyfan
<ePax> 0_o
<Spookan> Microsoft har väl till och med lagt ner Outlook?
<SebastianThorn> Hund: what? funkar bra
<SebastianThorn> vi kör ju allt sånt i AD, så det är ju bara att starta så gåt sallt igång
<molgrum> någon som är hemma på demoner? om man ändrar i ett demon-skript (vivid) räcker det med att köra sudo systemctl daemon-reload && sudo service <program> restart?
<Coffe> tror du klarar dig med restart
<molgrum> den klagar då
<molgrum> har tyvärr inte det exakta meddelandet i huvudet
<molgrum> Warning: oscam.service changed on disk. Run 'systemctl daemon-reload' to reload units.
<molgrum> så ;)
<molgrum> jo enligt loggfilen så verkar det som den har startat om
<molgrum> fast jag vet inte om det är med det nya skriptet
<andol> molgrum: Pröva att lägga in en uppenbar sidoeffekt i nya skriptet, så ser du ifall den versionen körs eller ej? :) Fast jo, ovan kombination borde funka
<andol> molgrum: Sen då möjligtvis att det är snäppet mer konskevkent att även köra systemctl restart <program>, men det är ju mest en detalj.
<molgrum> jag får två instanser när jag kör min demon, har provat verbose med start-stop-daemon, är det för stdout/stderr eller är det för syslog?
<molgrum> måste debugga skiten
<molgrum> fyra processer, men jag antar att de två extra är slavar
<molgrum> får absolut nada i stdout/stderr
<molgrum> oj vänta, jag glömde att kopiera över skriptet :)
<molgrum> nej ingenting
<molgrum> verbose verkade bara lägga till i syslog att "time has changed"
<molgrum> afk ett tag...
<hplc> finns det nåt liknande 2to3 för shellscript?
<hplc> alltså nåt hjälpprogram som hjälper mig "översätta" ett 4-5 år gammalt shellscript till fungerande modern version?
<hplc> nån som vet var man köper bra smart media kort?, eller liknande kreditkorts-format minneskort?
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-17
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<Amoz> typiskt att nätet/servern går ner när man inte kan fixa skiten på distans :|
<cowbacon> :|
<molgrum> https://twitter.com/Falkvinge/status/611072058487930881
<Amoz> molgrum, hah, verkar dock vara fixat nu i senaste chromium inom debian
<molgrum> har kört chrome rätt länge på win8, med mikrofon. laptop :P
<Amoz> molgrum, fast nu verkar de ju inte som att de avlyssnat, utan hittills har de bara "otillåtet" tankat ner en binär blob.
<molgrum> aha
<sleeveace> help
<Amoz> lol
<Peyam> in mona bogando koo
<Squarism> Om ssh säger (ssh -vvv) debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/karlw/.ssh/id_rsa ... är ngt fel? Jag menar id_rsa.pub är ju min publika o id_rsa bara är ju den privata nyckeln
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-18
<molgrum> någon som har någon aning om vad ettt hål i laptop som nästan är 3cm brett är till för? sd-kort?
<einand> molgrum: pci exress?
<molgrum> vill gärna kunna flasha mitt sd-kort på laptopen och det är en rätt ny laptop, ett år gammal kanske
<molgrum> hmm vad kallas såna usb-donglar där man kan stoppa in sd-kort?
<molgrum> kollar på kjell vad det kostar
<molgrum> ah, verkar gå på en hundring
<molgrum> vad innebär "micro" rent storleksmässigt, är det något man behöver en adapter till?
<molgrum> på SD-kort
<einand> molgrum: krävs adapter
<molgrum> ah
<einand> molgrum: men tror du har en sd korts läsare
<molgrum> einand: för jag hittar kortläsare som stödjer micro
<einand> okej
<molgrum> så jag kan välja verkar det som :)
<einand> alla stöder micro, med adaprer, är samma pinnar, fast mindre bara
<molgrum> aha ok
<molgrum> visste inte att alla stödjer micro
<einand> bara du har adapter
<einand> eller tja en plastgrunka
<molgrum> just ja
<einand> nu är jag i jävle
<molgrum> jävla skit?
<einand> luktar som det iaf
<molgrum> haha
<Philip5> Hund: jäklar vad jag är aktiv på swedroid nu.... är du inte typ kung där?!?! :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Philip5, Vad har du för telefon nu då?
<Hund> Jag förmodar dig att du bytt bort din Hero vid det här laget.
<madbear> i need a hero
<Hund> madbear, Du har en kung här.
<Hund> Enligt Philip5. :P
<Philip5> Hund: nä men hero rockade på sin tid :)
<Philip5> kör m9 nu
<Hund> Ah
<madbear> Hund: men du vill bli en människaaa?
<madbear> jag vill ....
<madbear> Philip5: hur gåre med fotandet då?
<madbear> Philip5: funderar på fast 35mm till min dx, helt rätt va?
<Philip5> madbear: jodå. har inte fotat så mycket sista veckorna bara
<Philip5> 35an är trevlig
<Philip5> inte riktigt lika bra som 50/f1.8 men mer passande bränvidd
<Hund> madbear, Pfft
<Hund> Och bli som Philip5?
<madbear> ja Philip5 50 på DX blir backvarning
<madbear> ska testa...
<Philip5> madbear: nä 50an på dx är bra för porträtt men blir lätt trångt annars med den
<madbear> precis, blir den otroligt billiga 35mm 1.8 dx
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> den har ibland lite problem med CA men är ok för priset
<molgrum> hmm, har läst lite om att koppla in en S2:a i ubuntu, det verkar som man bara kommer åt sd-kortet men inte internal
<molgrum> hoppas min musik ligger på kortet då
<molgrum> (du får testa) :P
<Philip5> Hund: har du sänkt hela swedroid nu?
<Hund> Philip5, Med mina jedi mind tricks isf.
<Hund> Jag har varit ute på en promenad.
<Philip5> typiskt, och då kraschar världen
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> Hund: fick blåsa hela min lur för att fixa med en firmware update :(
<Philip5> fick köra in en ruu
<Hund> Vad har du nu lyckats med Philip5?
<Hund> Jag måste fan ordna ljud på highlights. Jag missar dom jämt. :P
<Philip5> har har inte s off på min lur så den är kinkig med firmware updates eftersom jag varit inne och moddat andra delar och rootat
<Hund> Aha
<Philip5> Hund: s off är ju inte gratis med htc one utan hackers har ju gjort en betalapp som ger s off för den som vill ha det. förr var sånt fritt och gratis
<Philip5> sunshine appen
<Hund> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Hund> What the actual fuck?
<Hund> Driver du med?
<Hund> mif
<Hund> mig*
<Hund> Dammitr
<Hund> ...
<Hund> Jag ger upp.
<Philip5> vad?
<Hund> Jag kan inte stava. :P
<Philip5> och vad försökte du säga? ;)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Men alltså, allvarligt.
<Hund> Tar dom betalt för det?
<Philip5> japp
<Hund> Dom borde på allvar ha spö.
<Hund> Snikna ungjävlar.
<Hund> Kan gå tillbaka till sitt jävla Windows-läger.
<Philip5> Hund: http://theroot.ninja/
<Hund> 25 dollar!?
<Philip5> yes
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Vilka nissar.
<Philip5> man kan roota men s off gör att man kan modda firmware och man kan köra in andra roms
<Philip5> så det är typ kernels och drivisar man inte kan modda utan s off
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Vilka jävla rövare.
<Philip5> sunshine har ju bakat in en del lurar på samma sätt som de tar betalt för
<Hund> Det där kan inte vara tillåtet?
<Philip5> vissa roms kräver ju beta-firmware och de kan man inte köra förrän firmware släpps som ota eller signerat om man inte har s off
<Philip5> tillåtet vet jag inte. alla s off är väl exploits på ett eller annat sätt
<Philip5> fast samsung vet jag inte om de använder s off-grejs för de har väl sitt knox men det kanske har s off som är googles låsningsdel av firmware-partitionen
<Philip5> men som linuxsnubbe och commuity-tänket som jag tycker varit mycket på xda också så tycker jag sånt där är lite fult
<Hund> Lite?
<Philip5> mycket då
<Philip5> tidigare så förlitade de sig på donationer men tyckte inte det räckte
<Hund> Dom borde fan få sin telefon uppkörd i ögat och utdragen via örat.
<Philip5> typ
<Hund> Det är ju pga sådana som man tappar suget för Android.
<Hund> Jag hade gärna sett en riktig Linux-telefon som är tillfredställande för en Linux-nörd.
<Philip5> och sunshine är en tjänst och man betalar $25 för varje imei man har kopplat till sitt konto. så om du lämnar in luren på lagining och de byter moderkort eller något som ändrar imei så får man betala på nytt
<Hund> Löjligt.
<Philip5> jupp
<Hund> Prova att highlighta mig nu.
<Philip5> Hund: lathund
<Hund> Wee
<Hund> Nu har jag ljud. :P
<Hund> http://wordables.com/test-answers-from-kids/
<Philip5> mtp med android 5.x är ju det sämsta. varför kunde man inte köra med gammal hederlig storage
<Hund> Jadu?
<Hund> Jag är för lat för att koppla in telefonen.
<Hund> Satte upp Syncthing på servern men nu är jag för lat för att använda det. :(
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-19
<andreyshel> Hej. Finns det någon som vet om bugg  1265192 har varit fixat i final 14.04.2 iso?
<Amoz> andreyshel, står ju att den är fixad i 14.04.2, om jag inte misstolkar lp
<andreyshel> Ja. Men i known issues på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes står det fortfarande.
<andreyshel> Också de öppnades och stängdes flera gånger.
<Amoz> andreyshel, var står det?
<Amoz> Jag ser ingenstans att den påverkar 14.04.2 nämligen
<andreyshel> http://ibin.co/25lmUdG0yyxC
<Amoz> andreyshel, "This bug is present in released media of 14.04 and 14.04.1. "
<andreyshel> Jag. Dumt. Tusen tack.
<andreyshel> Nu se jag det.
<Amoz> dock borde du alltid se till att ha backuper ändå, för det kan finnas andra grejer som smyger sig in tyvärr
<andreyshel> Det är sant. Jag stänger datorn nu. Önskar Glad midsommar ))
<molgrum> Amoz: har snackat med asus support och dom säger att mina inställningar finns kvar även efter en firmware upgrade (med deras egna), är min router speciell eller brukar det gå till såhär? :)
<molgrum> fast dom "rekommenderar" att man återställer inställningarna efteråt
<molgrum> jag tänkte t o m kolla om jag är drabbad av heartbleed, telnettade in på min router men inget openssl-kommando fanns
<molgrum> så jag måste nog uppdatera för att inte riskera något
<Amoz> molgrum, har du den exponerad utåt med web?
<Amoz> dvs att du kan HTTPS-administerara den när du inte är hemma
<molgrum> Amoz: ingen aning faktiskt
<Amoz> det är endast då som du är drabbad
<Amoz> det är generellt inte aktiverat by default, det hade varit oerhört korkat
<Amoz> uppgraderingar utan reset kommer behålla inställningar, det gäller fför i princip alla firmwares på marknaden. Det du frågade, om jag minns rätt, var huruvida byten mellan *olika* fw (openwrt,tomato) behöll inställningar, vilket inte funkar.
<molgrum> aha Amoz
<molgrum> men är det bäst att återställa inställningarna mellan firmware?
<molgrum> asus rekommenderar det
<Amoz> molgrum, jag brukar göra så att jag uppgraderar, sen om det blir problem så testar man först en reset
<molgrum> okej
<molgrum> håller du inne reset-knappen fem sekunder då?
<molgrum> eller 30?
<Amoz> neither
<Amoz> brukar oftast göra det från webUI:t
<Amoz> för lat att gå 3 meter och trycka på en knapp
<Amoz>  O_O
<molgrum> haha ok
<elisabet> Hi!
<Spookan> elisabet: Hej.
<elisabet> I know this is a Swedish channel, so I'm sorry if English is not allowed...but this is the best place for me to ask.. I am using Linux and installed the BankID app for Linux.. but I am having issues making it work...
<elisabet> Since this is more used in the scandinavian area, I can't get much help in the english speaking channels.. is this the right place to ask?
<elisabet> Is Linux (Ubuntu) no longer supported by BankID?
<Amoz> elisabet, as far as I know it isn't
<Amoz> most banks and websites have replaced it with either "bankdosa" or Mobilt BankID
<elisabet> Ahh..So I won't be able to use BankID on Linux then. It's silly they still direct me to the Linux download on their install site... but I found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Support/E-legitimation saying they dropped support
<elisabet> stupid bankid website >.< why don't they update the page saying not supported lol
<recharge> elisabet: I tried installing BankID on my ubuntu 64-bit 14.04 and according to this http://www.ubuntu.se/threads/26284-Installera-BankID-i-Ubuntu-64-bit    and also trying it doesnt work - at least in 64 bit version, as i have
<Amoz> That might've been one of the original problems, they didn't really have the resources to maintain it..
<Amoz> IMHO you should really look for other options, e.g. BankID on a card, or just in your Android phone. Works much better imo.
<elisabet> recharge: Ahh I see.. I am using 32Bit ubuntu and if I go to https://test.bankid.com/ it tells me my platform is not supported...even though they are providing a Linux install :/
<elisabet> Amoz: Ahh ok.. I might do it on my android then...seems less of a headache than this BankID on Linux..it's a shame I was hoping I could do all my daily tasks with Linux by now..lol
<Amoz> elisabet, well you should, if you get a bankdosa :) What bank are you using?
<elisabet> Nordea
<Amoz> at least I'm doing everything on Linux here. And I'm with Handelsbanken
<elisabet> ahh ok cool!
<Amoz> elisabet, I'm not sure, but at least it seems as bankdosa is one option even in Nordea, http://www.nordea.se/privat/vardagstjanster/internet-mobil-telefon/index.html#Kortlasare_dosa
<elisabet> Ok, thanks! I will look into it :)
<Amoz> I've been using that for a few years now. Before I had to use BankID on file in a virtual machine or on a windows install... pain in the ***
<elisabet> lol :P
<Amoz> now I'm just happy they progressed to a platform independent solution
<Amoz> good luck =)
<elisabet> For now I will uninstall this BankID from my system then since it's no longer working... and try one of the other methods mentioned here :) Thanks for the info guys and sorry for spamming your IRC in English...
<elisabet> Bye everyone and thanks again :)
<molgrum> ja BankID på mobil är rätt cozy
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-20
<blurkis> hehlo
<ePax> ehlo
<blurkis> default kommando för att byta kanal i irrsi är? :)
<molgrum> längesen jag använde irssi men jag tror ALT + nummer
<gusnan> ESC + nummer
<andol> Tja, för mig funkar både ALT+nummer såväl som ESC+nummer, så jag antar att det mest generiska svaret blir META+nummer.
<gusnan> :)
<blurkis> esc+nummer, tack,
<blurkis> testar polari istället.  lite enklare med gnome :)
<Spookan> blurkis: Kan tipsa om Xchat.
<blurkis> Körde alltid med xchat tidigare men har något oförklarligt svårt med deras upplägg.
<molgrum> xchat äger :)
<Spookan> blurkis: Jasså? Jag tycker den är bra och stabil.
<gusnan> "Bra och stabil"? Jag skulle rekommendera HexChat alla gånger framför Xchat...
<molgrum> har aldrig haft problem med xchat
<molgrum> vad är det som fungerar dåligt?
<gusnan> Xchat har inte haft en uppströmsutgåva sedan 2010...
<molgrum> det är en irc-klient...
<Spookan> Nu sitter jag ju iofs med Xchat på Mac OS, jag vet inte, den kanske suger i Linux?
<gusnan> Nå, folk använder så klart vad dom vill, men jag förstår inte varför man vill använda program som inte underhålls när det finns uppenbara alternativ...
<Spookan> gusnan: Mjo det är sant, men en irc klient kanske inte behöver så mycket underhåll den dagen den är "som bäst", irc förändras ju inte så mycket? Typ som annat webben osv..
<molgrum> http://boingboing.net/2015/06/17/duckduckgo-search-engine-traff.html
<maxjezy> är någon här sugen på att joina ett spelprojekt?
<maxjezy> Leisure Suit Larry liknande typ, eller en rak kopia i princip.
<maxjezy> i unity
<maxjezy> madbear, var inte du sugen på spel
<Spookan> maxjezy: Hm, jag kan 0 programmering, men låter annars intressant. Bara till Linux då? eller porta det i framtiden till Mac/Windows?
<maxjezy> Spookan, jag vet inte hur mycket portning krävs på ett sånt simpelt spel
<maxjezy> jag tänkte nästan jobba mot android och ipad
<maxjezy> så det blir touchvänligt
<maxjezy> det är ju ganska enkla kommandon i spelet som "go in taxi" osv.
<maxjezy> "use condom"
<maxjezy> :)
<Spookan> Hehe
<maxjezy> och sen kan man klicka lite mer än i det gamla spelet
<maxjezy> typ, på jukeboxen osv.
<Spookan> Men en rak kopia får man väl inte göra?
<maxjezy> skissat lite på designen
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=89620
<maxjezy> om man gör den som "fan work" borde det vara ok.
<maxjezy> inte tjena några stålar
<Spookan> Jaha, inte ska du ju jobba gratis?
<maxjezy> http://www.retrogamenetwork.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/13.png
<maxjezy> där är originalet med någon nes kopia
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<maxjezy> Spookan, vad kan du om inte programmering?
<maxjezy> ljud?
<maxjezy> bild?
<maxjezy> text?
<maxjezy> haxkzor?
<Spookan> Ja ungefär. ;)
<maxjezy> där pengarna ligger
<maxjezy> själv går man bara back
<Spookan> Jag tjänar inga pengar så, mer som "svart jobb" hjälper folk med deras Windows problem..
<madbear> maxjezy: mja, men inte larry :P
<maxjezy> madbear, men en liknande karaktär med både alkohol och drogproblem som är helt galen i fruntimmer och jazz?
<madbear> maxjezy: spännande, im in
<madbear> XD
<maxjezy> madbear, har du satt dig in i unity?
<maxjezy> jag har försökt installera det typ 20 ggr
<madbear> varför gör vi inte det i blender game engine då?
<maxjezy> jag har inte pillat i den på flera flera år så jag är typ mindre kunnig i den
<maxjezy> men, den kanske har lite mer att erbjuda idag än förr
<Spookan> Gör det i blender som FPS 3D game ;)
<maxjezy> ah det kanske vore något
<Spookan> Men ett jäkla jobb..
<Spookan> Grafik kontroller ljud osv..
<madbear> http://www.adventuregamestudio.co.uk/
<madbear> maxjezy:
<madbear> kan det vara nåt kanske?
<maxjezy> madbear, detta verkar riktigt intressant
<maxjezy> tror det passar för den här typen av spel :)
<Philip5> Hund: på swedroid får man tydligen skriva till sig själv om man ska få några bra svar... :P
<hplc> nån som kan hjälpa mig med debsums?, jag försöker få till en one-liner precis som exemplet i man debsums för att laga trasiga paket, men det funkar inte för mig
<Philip5> hplc: var nog lite väl mycket löst där som vilket exempel? vad funkar inte? vad skriver du och vad får du för fel?
<hplc> apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S $(debsums -c) | cut -d : -f 1 | sort -u)
<hplc>               Installerar om paket med förändrade filer.
<hplc> gjorde det i single mode så minns inte felsvaret
<Philip5> då är det svårt att veta vad som gick fel om inte ens du vet
<Philip5> antaglien ett typo
<hplc> hursomhelst ska detta ta hand om förändrade filer, men jag har försökt med andra med
<hplc> http://arthurdejong.org/recovery.html
<Philip5> sista parentesen ser väl inte rätt ut t ex
<hplc> ?
<hplc> det är ju taget direkt ur man sidan?
<Philip5> var nog jag som såg fel
<hplc> om nåt saknas eller inte stämmer med originalet så vill jag byta ut det
<Hund> Philip5, Jaså?
<hplc> men efter 4 dygn har jag inte kommit något närmare
<Philip5> Hund: så kan det gå
<hplc> nå om ni inte heller kan det får man väl strunta i det, synd, trodde nån skulle kunna det
<noname__> Skall man lära sej python?
<Hund_> noname__, Du ska lära dig det språk som kan lösa det problem du har.
<noname__> Men tycker pyhton verka ha en del fördelar jämfört med PHP.
<blurkis> python och php är två olika saker...
<noname__> Vilket sätt?
<blurkis> php är väl mest använt som ett språk för websidor, medans python kommer med massvis av stöd för alla möjliga saker..
<noname__> Jag använder PHP som ett cli script språk..
<blurkis> Jo, jag läste senast häromveckan att php som språk är komplett och kan utvidgas till det mesta. (det klarade något slags test, minns ej namnet.) men faktum är väl att det sällan görs så.
<blurkis> skall man göra ett cli-program, ett spel eller whatever. så visst, använd det språk som passar dig själv.  Men ibland gör man rätt i att fundera över vad andra hade gjort, vad för hjälp man kan få av andra etc.
<blurkis> själv föredrar jag python av de två.  men med det sagt så hade jag inte använt python till allt.
<noname__> Men PHP fått kritiik för att språket innehåller lite för mycket.  Jag gillar PHP eftersom jag lärde med tolkade språk med basic med 80 talet hemdatorer.
<noname__> Är det någon mer än som jag har fastnat för att leka med rasberryn pi?
<maxjezy> huh, somnade framför tuben :)
<blurkis> jag hade gärna haft en rasp pi att leka med, men familj och sådant gör att man inte kan leka med allt. :)
<blurkis> Jag planerade ihop ett eget larm, med rasp pi som grund och olika sensorer för 12v som jag tänkte ha i båten, men som sagt..  man kan inte få allt. :)
<molgrum> lmms i ubuntu 64-bit, inte stöd för vestige... wtf alltså
<molgrum> dom får skärpa sig
<maxjezy> molgrum, lmms får skärpa sig lite på andra plan med
<maxjezy> ganska frustrerande att arbeta i
<molgrum> minst sagt
<maxjezy> men det är ju gratis och det lär ju inte vara något vidare arbete med programmet i dagsläget
<Philip5> molgrum: tror det ska gå att ordna
<Philip5> KXStudio har det ju i sina förråd
<molgrum> jo
<molgrum> men jag vill hålla mig borta så mycket som möjligt från repos :/
<molgrum> får kanske ge det en chans, jag ska tänka på saken
<molgrum> annars kompilerar jag det själv
<Philip5> jag package lmms förr på min ppa och då var det en del licensproblem som gjorde att man inte fick sprida binärer med viss kod som gav stöd för vissa pluggar
<Philip5> bygga själv och använda gick bra
<molgrum> ah
<molgrum> du menar att kompilera det med stöd för VST är inga problem?
<molgrum> på 64-bit
<Philip5> jo... förr var det SDKn från Steinberg som hade begränsningar i licensen och det fanns ju någon fri version som inte hade samma stöd
<Philip5> är inte uppdaterad vad som hänt där om den på senare tid
<molgrum> okej
<noname__> blurkis :  Leta reda på en skrotdator. En pentium 4 har samma resuser som rasberryn
<molgrum> hmm, demoner nu igen... om jag gör en demon som anropar ett bash-script, ska jag skriva Provides: scriptnamn (utan .sh)? kollar på https://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts
<blurkis> noname__:  jo visst, men även om det är en 6m kabinbåt..  så är det lite overkill, framför allt så var grejen med en rasp pie att jag ville prova att köra den på 12v som grund för ett larm.
<blurkis> en p4 drar mer ström. :)
<noname__> Håller på med ett liknade projekt. En statsi fågelholk 2.0
<noname__> STATSI fågelholk 2.0
<blurkis> statsi?
<noname__> STATSI kameror gömd fågelholkar.  Tänkte göra ett liknade projekt för att övervaka objekt ute i den allmänna terrängen
<blurkis> kände bara inte igen benämningen statsi
<noname__> http://www.vagabond.se/bloggar/resa-fota-skriva/20130920/paparazzitips-pa-stasi-museum
<noname__> Felstavat av mig :-)
<noname__> Ministerium für Staatssicherheit)
<noname__> Har Electrolux bygg båtmotorer?
<noname__> blurkis , varför skall du köra med GSM module och inte med 3G modem för?
<blurkis> noname,  som sagt. var trött när jag skrev den listan.  menar nog 3gmodem. Tänkte mest att det skulle gå över mobilnätet. enklaste principen är ju att vid aktivering av larmet så rings ett nummer upp. typ.
<blurkis> eller ett sms skickas,
<Spookan> Freenode har nog lite bekymmer nu..
<Philip5> Spookan: precis som svenska damlandslaget i fotboll.... ;)
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-21
<maxjezy> madbear_, vi borde satsa på spelet nu
<maxjezy> Spookan säger att han vill vara med och fixa ljud och text och sånt
<maxjezy> jag tycker vi kör på AGS
<maxjezy> jag gör sprites i blender så det går skitsnabbt
<maxjezy> linux mint mate, är den najjs?
<molgrum> hey
<molgrum> gällande QoS, jag kan ställa in bandbredd där... är det nödvädigt?
<molgrum> på routern
<sireorion> gokväll på er alla
<sireorion> om jag har en gammal sket dator som inte har en optisk enhet dvs cd eller dvd, som inte heller vill starta via usb. kan man på något sätt installera ubuntu på den då?
<Spookan> sireorion: Låter ju ganska dött :/
<sireorion> jo som fan
<sireorion> Spookan, inte nog med det så har jag 8.1 på den så wubi vill inte som jag vill
<Spookan> sireorion: Är det en laptop?
<sireorion> ne en CX cube
<sireorion> som har en trasig optisk enhet
<sireorion> ölstället gick av
<sireorion> fattar inte att man gör ölställ på gamla datorer som inte håller för en halvliter norrlands
<Badaboo> Sant, ett ordentligt 90-tals rack måste minst hålla för en liter
<Badaboo> ^^
<sireorion> Badaboo, håller med dig...
<Badaboo> Allt bra idag?
<sireorion> jovars... Förutom att jag e trött på windows på denna skit burk o att ölen e slut pga att ölstället gick av på sista ölen :/
<sireorion> sj då?
<Badaboo> Hah! Välkommen till klubben, kör windows pga. att jag måste på jobb... fick min nya dator innan midsommar så håller på med virtualbox nu
<Badaboo> min sista öl tog med slut för ett par timmar sen :(
<Spookan> Kaffe här.. ;)
 * sireorion ber som en kopp av Spookan 
<Badaboo> Spookan kanske vore en bra ide :P
 * Spookan bjussar sireorion på en kopp starkt kaffe!
<Spookan> sireorion: Har du floppy på den?
 * sireorion njuter.. Tackar
<sireorion> Spookan, jo jag tror jag har det.
<sireorion> men vem fan har kvar disktetter?
<bamsefar> pxe-boot?
<Badaboo> De som har barn
<sireorion> jo men allt e magasinerat..
<sireorion> PXE boot?
<Badaboo> som vill ge de vidare till barn barnen :PO
<Spookan> För mig du ska kunna fixa en net-install med en floppy..
<sireorion> Badaboo, jo dom e ner packade.. Liksom amigan o commadoren
<sireorion> Spookan, ööh ok?
<sireorion> på en floppy?
<sireorion> ska kolla i källaren om jag hittar en diskett
<Badaboo> sireorion, kanon. släpp inte taget bara,
<Badaboo> ^^
<Spookan> sireorion: Mm, men vet inte vilka distar som kör sånt idag, kan kolla lite..
<sireorion> tackar Spookan
<Spookan> sireorion: Windows i floppy datorn nu?
<Spookan> sireorion: http://www.hanewin.net/remote-boot.htm kanske kan vara nått?
<Badaboo> Hej! Jag sitter i ett "oh shit" moment på jobb, drack några för många kaffegökar ikväll och skulle lägga in openCMS
<Badaboo> i prestashop
<Badaboo> nu är det kuk i maskineriet som man säger på danska
<Badaboo> någon som vill hjälpa mig antingen ideellt eller mot betalning /msg mig
<Badaboo> har Swish
<sireorion> Badaboo, vad e problemet?
<Spookan> sireorion: Hittade du en floppy?
<sireorion> Spookan, japp... men då återkom ett nytt problem... Burken saknade floppy
<sireorion> fml varning
<Spookan> sireorion: Omg :P
<sireorion> jag blir gråhårig
<Spookan> sireorion: Sätta in hdd i en dator med dvd och installera sen tillbaka med hdd? Ej säker om det funkar med Linux :P
<sireorion> Spookan, funkar inte så... Kernel varning
<Spookan> sireorion: Aha, och ingen dvd du kan ha bredvid för install bara?
<sireorion> jo men där sa du nåt...
<sireorion> fan skulle kunna nästan kyssa dig nu
<sireorion> har juh min gamla protabla usb dvd
<Spookan> Hm.. Vill du ha min adress? :P
<sireorion> Spookan, gärna men då kommer frugan dig döda mig
<Spookan> sireorion: Jag är en kille, så det är nog lugnt :P
<sireorion> o frugan min kommer döda mig som sagt
<sireorion> hehe
<Spookan> Hehe, pillar hon med Linux med?
<sireorion> nja.. helst inte...
<sireorion> vill inte laga fler datorer här hemma
<Spookan> Hehe
<Spookan> Slängde faktist in Linux Mint på min server idag, får pilla lite med det senare, men nu ska jag faktist kolla på den nya Poltergeist filmen, fick låna den av grannen, vi ses senare om du är vaken :P
<sireorion> jajjemen... Spoila inte slutet på den nya
<sireorion> ha de gött gubbe
<Spookan> Nä då, jag hoppas den är bra bara ;)
<sireorion> ses sen
<Philip5> maxjezy: kommer du in här och nattsuddar?
<maxjezy> Philip5, yeah
<maxjezy> sitter och studerar lite spel
<Philip5> studerar spel?
<hplc> behöver förslag som nån app för news / mailinglists, nån att rekommendera?
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-20
<emilkarl> Tjena, är det möjligt att installera en äldre version av ett paket med apt-get på 16.04? Libxml2 kör 2.9.3 nu men vill köra 2.7.8 som verkar finnas... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2
<emilkarl> någon vaken?
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-21
<Hund> Någon som har koll på hur Integrity VPN med Bahnhof fungerar? Om man själv väljer att ansluta via tex OpenVPN eller om dom sköter det åt en? Jag har nämligen en server som jag inte vill ha bakom en VPN.
<Groggy> Den gratis (via pptp) är inte aktiverad på anslutning per standard utan man måste aktivt ansluta
<Groggy> Men för att kunna ansluta via openvpn antar jag att man måste betala, men själva anslutningen borde väl även då vara manuell?
<Hund> Groggy: Så långt är jag med. :P
<Hund> Men det framkommer inte om betalversionen är 'påtvingad' som grativersionen.
<Groggy> Men Hund, läs svaret på frågan "Om man har en egen server hemma, kan man använda Integrity VPN samtidigt?". Verkar vara det du funderar över?  https://www.bahnhof.se/kundservice/privat/#vpn
<Hund> Ag
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Trodde jag hade läst där.
<Hund> Men då verkar det vara som jag trodde då. :)
<Groggy> Kul att kunna vara till hjälp :-)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Sp
<Hund> SÃ¥
<Hund> Nu är det uppe och rullar på telefonen. :)
<hR13>  /msg NickServ hR13
<hR13> Hej alla, jag har ett lite udda problem, jag måste installera upp en DOS 5.0 pc för att styra en gammal maskin, men pc säger att min floppy inte är boot bar, har testat med en anna floppy så jag vet att det ska fungerar, jag har för mig att typ "sys a:" borde se till att att den går att bota ifrån men den gamla xp maskinen jag för sökte med säger att kommandot inte finns... är det någon annan som minns hur man gör
<hR13>  hittar inget vettigt på google, floppyn är i fat-12 format. tacksam för hjälp
<Barre> oj, det var länge sen.....
<Barre> som jag kom ihåg det så börjar man med att formatera floppydisken med /S parametern om floppyn är A: FORMAT A: /S
<Barre> efter det så måste man kopiera över COMMAND.COM till A:\DOS Katalogen
<Barre> det är vad som är minimum (vad jag kommer ihåg), går ju att slänga dit en AUTOEXEC.BAT och en CONFIG.SYS också, men det är inte ett måste
<Barre> antar att man måste skapa A:\DOS katalogen först, eller om /S parametern skapade den automagiskt, kommer inte ihåg.. :/
<hR13> Barre, grejen är den att jag prov bootade disketten i maskinen jag skapade den in men på nåt sett när jag testat några gamla högar så slutat diketten att boota alla filler finns på disketten vad jag kan konstatera så min tanke var sjust att fylla på med /S switch men utan att formatera
<Barre> hR13: ok, kan nog inte vara till hjälp här. Har inte rört DOS på 15-20 år. Min hjärna har helt enkelt valt att glömma dessa mörka tider... :)
<hR13> man har suttit med det hur mycket som helst fast för 20 årsedan och sedan har man bara glömt det ... inte som att cykla ;-) tack Barre !
<Barre> hR13: lycka till :)
<Barre> hR13: verkar som "sys a:" skall göra det du förväntar dig: http://www.computerhope.com/syshlp.htm
<hR13> hmm, det var det jag hade för mig, men den gamla xp maskinen jag testatde ifrån bråkar, får felsöka den kanske...
<hR13> Tack igen Barre
<DrGrov> Hej hej!
<DrGrov> Liten off-topic fråga, vad skulle vara ett bra kontaktkort för mobilen då jag är i Sverige över midsommaren?
<Spookan> DrGrov: Vilket som typ. ;)
<DrGrov> Ingen större skillnad alltså egentligen?
<DrGrov> Betalar man mest egentligen för ett datapaket eller även för samtal osv. ?
<Spookan> Blattekortet Lyca har väl fastpris och skit...
<DrGrov> Priset är egentligen sekundärt
<DrGrov> Det jag egentligen kräver är att få tillräcklig datamängd osv. för att kunna sköta GPS:en, lite dator på vägen. I det stora hela för situationer utanför hotellet typ.
<DrGrov> Spookan: Tack för tipset i alla fall, skall leta vidare. Behöbs ju knappast men alltid bra att ha framförallt i situatiioner då man ringer svenska nummer
<Spookan> DrGrov: Comvig har väl lite sånt med fast pris data+ fria samtal i 30 dagar..
<DrGrov> Spookan: Ja, precis. Är just inne på Comviq och läser. Ser jättebra ut för en kortare vistelse som midsommaren blir.
<Apachez> 145kr
<Apachez> 1GB surf
<Apachez> 20.000 min snack, 20.000 sms, 20.000 mms
<hR13> Barre, det var floppyn det var fel på, den kunde inte läsa msdos.sys filen... så det är bara gräva fram några andra gamla floppys och hålla tummarna att det fungerar. Fick förövrigt sys a: att fungerar dat saknades i xp om man inte hade något tillägg.
<Barre> hR13: kalas, då har vi alla lärt oss nått som vi förmodligen aldrig mer kommer att behöva veta :)     Skönt att det löste sig för dig...
 * Barre gick förövrigt net i källaren för att rota i förrådet.. hittade en näve 5,25" floppy och en 3.5" floppy. Skruvade sönder den och behöll motorn och slängde floppydiskarna
<Barre> 3.5" floppy-drive skall det stå
<hR13> minns du de riktigt stora 7" eller om de var 8" floppysana jag har för mig att de rymde nästan 0,5 Mb
<Barre> jag är inte tillräckligt gammal för att ha jobbat med dem :)
<Barre> men jag har sett såna
<hR13> har inte direkt jobbat med dem heller men jag var intresserad redan som ung :-)
<nikbjork> Hallo där
<nikbjork> Är det någon som har försökt spela Football Manager på linux? Har ingen aning om hur wine eller så fungerar nu för tiden. Var otroligt länge sedan jag pysslade med sådant.
<mackemint_> Hejsan! Jag försöker konfigurera min burk till att använda ett 4i4o- ljudkort.  Vart kan jag konfigurera dessa inställningar? har försökt starta jackd för att specifiera antalet I/O men får meddelandet "default" server already active.
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-22
<want> can you use ubuntu in mobilephones
<Spookan> Yepp.
<want> every mobile?
<Spookan> want: You should check their page, im not sure but i think on every Android mobile..
<want> I want ubuntu as os
<want> ok
<want> I couldnt find any info at their page
<Spookan> want: Maybe Google can offer some more info?
<want> ok thx
<Hund> want: AFAIK, it's just some Nexus devices.
<tack> which mobilemodel can I use to download ubuntu as os
<Apachez> finns det nån lista över färglaserskrivare som fungerar out of the box med ubuntu?
<Apachez> dvs utan att man behöver installera massa extrajox å hålla på
<Hund> Apachez: Dom brukar vara rätt utdatetad. Jag hade spanat ut skrivare på Prisjakt som verkar intressant och sedan letat information om hur bra dom fungerar.
<Hund> Att tänka på är att inte köpa en "dum" skrivare, utan en lite dyrare modell som vet hur den skriver ut saker. Så att datorn bara behöver berätta vad som ska skrivas ut och inte hur det ska skrivas ut.
<Apachez> jo
<Apachez> undvika "host" eller "windowsskrivare" är ju prio1
<Apachez> kommer vara nätverksbaserad
<Apachez> borde fungera straight out of the box när man lägger till den i cups kan jag tycka
<Apachez> men varit med om tex hp skrivare som envisas med propertiärt tjafs
<knabojt> hej
<knabojt_> nån där?
<Hund> :)
<Philip5> Hund: trodde du kollade på fotboll nu
<Hund> Philip5: Jag har inga tv-kanaler.
<Philip5> kanske är lika bra
<Hund> Jag har inget intresse för fotboll heller. :P
<Hund> Jaså?
<Philip5> risk för besvikelse
<Hund> PÃ¥ fotbollen eller verkligheten?
<Philip5> den svenska insatsen i fotboll
<Philip5> men än så länge god insats
<Hund> Okej. :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-23
<Squarism> vet någon hur man får konto på stack? Verkar som om de pågår någons sorts irc där också?
<Squarism> att det finns kanaler som här
<Sp00kan> stack?
<andol> Squarism: Slack är inte något du har generell tillgång till, utan snarare per organisation/företag som använder tjänsten.
<andol> Förstås förutsatt att det var Slack du menade, och att inte Stack är något helt annat.
<Squarism> slack mena jag
<Squarism> ok. Jobbigt att vissa teknikspår huserar där då
<Sp00kan> Ah, är det nått skit som MSDN eller vad det heter som Microsoft har?
<Squarism> nä, det är ett functionellt typat webramverk som heter Elm
<Squarism> eller mena du slack?
<Squarism> tror slack något litet .com
<Squarism> men kan ha fel
<Hund> Give me a slack.
<Hund> Nedrans tjöt om det där Slack nu för tiden. Man kan ju tro att det är poppis.
<Hund> Det är väl inte ens open source?
<Hund> :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-24
<Apachez> ja skämmes!
<Spookan> Skämmes?
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-25
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-26
<johanna_> hej.nån som vet hur man kan kolla hbonordic i firefox i ubuntu? jag får det inte att funka
<Apachez> funkar det i chrome?
<Apachez> netflix tex funkar inte i chrome om man kör inkognito
<Apachez> däremot när man kör vanligt
<johanna_> funkar inte i chrome heller
<johanna_> har testat flasplugin-installer och en ppa som det stod om på ubuntu forum,men det blir antingen bara svart eller så klagar firfox på att flash måste installeras
<Apachez> speaking of flash
<Apachez> prova om det funkar med webconverger?
<Apachez> färdig mjukisappliance aka webkiosk
<Apachez> firefox + flash
<Apachez> boota den antingen i virtualbox eller native på din burk
<Apachez> antingen som livecd eller installera på hårddisk om man är lagd åt det hållet
<bamsefar> Videostreaming i Flash på Firefox/Linux är tyvärr inte möjligt. :(
<bamsefar> För Adobes DRM har de inte släppt till den platformen. :(
<johanna_> hrm
<johanna_> hur gär man med hbo i ubuntu då?
<bamsefar> Jag vet inte hur HBO streamar.
<bamsefar> Men netflix funkar ju i chrome iaf.
<johanna_> men game of  thrones finns på hbo...
<johanna_> får kolla  imorrn  då
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-19
<coffe> någon som vet hur man justerar känsligheten på sån "pinne" mus dell har på sina laptops ?
<Hund> coffe: Det är väl muskänsligheten?
<Hund> xset m 0/0.
<tweekie> Tjenare
<tweekie> Är det någon som har någon aning om hur jag ska gå till väga för att aktivera mitt gamla konto på ubuntu-se.org forumet?
<tweekie> Lyckas inte komma åt någon aktiv administratörs e-mail eller dyl, för tydligen krävs återaktivering av admin. Har väl inte besökt forumet på sisådär 8 år
<Barre> tweekie: jag kan försöka kontakta en admin, öppnar en pm med dig nu
<tweekie> Tackar1
<tweekie> Antar att Hund inte är admin längre då? :p
<Hund> tweekie: Jag var väl den sista av 4 admins som lämnade. :)
<Hund> Jag vet inte vem som har hand om forumet nu faktiskt.
<tweekie> Jaha, såpass. Har inte varit där på 7-8 år eller något sånt så har ingen aning vad som hände därefter. Ubuntu.se verkar dock dött :(
<Barre> Hund: johanre är fortfarande aktiv admin
<tweekie> ubuntu-se ser hyffsat aktivt ut iaf.
<Hund> Eldsjälen för Ubuntu.se var ju Little John. Men han gick ju bort för några år sedan.
<tweekie> Sitter och letar efter en bra, unix-kompatibel laptop men det går inte så värst bra. :<
<Barre> här är det också full fart (när Hund får leverans av nya switchar till sitt keyboard, annars är det lite trögt)
<Hund> Barre: Ah. Jag vet inte om jag ska tycka att han är en hjälte eller om jag ska tycka synd om honom. :D
<Hund> Hahaha!
<Hund> Ungefär så är det nog.
<tweekie> Japp, kommer ihåg det. LJ var ju en legend för vår svenska linux-community
<Hund> tweekie: Är inte typ alla knätoppar kompatibla med Linux idag? Förutsatt att det inte har en Wifi-krets från.. Broadcom?
<tweekie> Humm, är det så bra alltså? Har väldigt lite erfarenhet av knätoppar i allmänhet. Brukar det inte vara mycket strul med grafikkorten?
<tweekie> Tänkte väl nåt som jag kunde dualboota på ifall man skulle bli sugen på nåt windows-spel då och då, annars hade jag nog kört på integrerad grafik. Priserna verkar variera så himla mycket oberoende av speccsen i så man blir väldigt förvirrad och osäker
<tweekie> Är van att bygga stationära, haha.
<Hund> Jag har med undantag för ett kort från AMD för 7 år sedan kört med Nvidia och de har aldrig krånglat, med deras proprietära drivrutiner. Intel och AMD har som jag förstår det bra drivrutiner som är OSS. Men att Nvidia och deras stängda drivrutiner är det som gäller om du vill ha bäst prestanda?
<Zooklubba> OSS-drivisarna till AMD var ett skämt för ett par år sedan fortfarande, iaf till min 280X.
<Hund> Jag har förstått det som att deras nyare grafikkort sedan ett par år tillbaka ska vara bra.
<Zooklubba> startade upp min ubuntu och uppdaterade allt. så jag förstörde min söta awesome config :(.
<Hund> Det är därför jag aldrig testade Awesome.
<Zooklubba> Jag har för mig att folk sade så kring 280x:an också. Då fick jag typ 10-15 fps i dota2 med OSS-drivisarna och kring 70-90 iirc med stängd.
<Hund> Jag vill kunna uppdatera utan att skiten pajar.
<Zooklubba> plus att min tumme är skadad, blodvite igår.
<Zooklubba> jävla noctuacpufläkt.
<Hund> Haha
<tweekie> Mjo hade problem med min amd-dator också vill jag minnas, antar att det gäller att hålla sig till Nvidia.
<Zooklubba> och jävla moderkort, verkar vara defekt.
<Hund> Jag har skurit mig på min med.
<tweekie> och Intel
<Zooklubba> ja, wifi + broadcom, fy fan
<Zooklubba> Hund jag skär mig alltid på den. men skulle sätta ihop en uppgradering av burken igår och det gick ju åt helvete.
<tweekie> Just nu lutar det väl åt nån form av Lenovo ThinkPad, då dessa verkar vara tåliga och bra med Linux, fast de verkar lite överdrivet dyra :(
<Hund> Vi är dator-emos.
<Zooklubba> började gråta av frustration. fick be tjejen att skruva.
<Hund> Lenovo har blivit påkommen tre gånger med förinstallerade rootkits och så.
<tweekie> Medveten om det, kommer göra mig av med allt som finns på hårddisken fo sho om det blir en sån.
<tweekie> tänkte typ ThinkPad E570
<Hund> Det finns inte på hårddisken.
<Hund> Du behöver byta moderkortet.
<Zooklubba> oj
<Zooklubba> tog mig typ 4h att få igång datorjäveln. med bara en ram-sticka istället för två
<tweekie> ThinkPad är ju typ hela deras brand, känns ju dumt att de skulle installera rootkits på dem isf?
<tweekie> Finns det några andra märken som gör gedigna laptops då? Verkar som att allt är plastig skit som låter mycket :(
<Hund> Jag vet inte vilka modeller det gällde.
<Hund> Dell?
<Hund> Razer gör väl några populära modeller med?
<Hund> Jag har aldrig ägt en bärbar dator och det har aldrig varit aktuellt.
<Barre> min farmor är också rädd för ny teknik Hund ;P
<tweekie> Hahaha, har fortfarande laptopen jag köpte ut efter gymnasiet, har fungerat förvånansvärt bra men det är dags för något kraftfullare nu.
<tweekie> Har du ingen smartphone heller? :p
<Hund> Barre: Min farmor har bärbar dator och Facebook.
<Hund> :(
<Hund> Jodå
<Hund> Med Lineage OS.
<Hund> Utan GApps och Facebook. ;p
<tweekie> Samma som mig då, förutom GApps-biten :(
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Jag gillar open source.
<Hund> Det känns bra i magen.
<tweekie> Gjorde ett försök men klarade mig inte utan playstore, behöver alla mina skräpiga closed source appar som student. :(
<Hund> Yalp Store (Download apks from Google Play Store) - https://f-droid.org/app/com.github.yeriomin.yalpstore
<Hund> En okej kompromiss.
<tweekie> Kände inte till yap-store, tack för tipset :p
<Zooklubba> Hund: http://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/Brannvesenet-blir-nedringt-av-GET-kunder-IKKE-ring-telefonnummeret-pa-feilmeldingen-623471b.html
<Barre> tweekie: nu ska du kunna logga in på forumet
<tweekie> Nice, tackar.
<Hund> Zooklubba: lol
<tweekie> Hmm... Lenovo IdeaPad 700 verkar ju ganska prisvärd, verkar inte finnas mycket bra Linux-support för den dock. :'(
<andol> tweekie: Vad är du ute efter laptopmässigt? Prestanda? Låg vikt?
<andol> tweekie: Ungefär vilken prisklass tänker du dig?
<tweekie> 10-12k, vikt är inte så jätteviktigt, är van att släpa runt på tunga saker. Tänker mig väl 15tum
<andol> Borde gå att hitta en Dell Latitude i den prisklassen tycker man, och de brukar både ha gott Linux-stöd såväl som vara vettiga i största allmänhet.
<tweekie> Ah, så Dell Latitude har bra Linux-support? Detta är bra nyheter, såg några sådana som uppfyllde mina hårdvarukrav
<tweekie> Tack, ska ta en närmare titt på den modellen! Just nu är det väl denna jag har kikat på https://www.inet.se/produkt/1978310/lenovo-ideapad-700-15-i7-6700hq-8gb-256gb-pcie-ssd-gtx-950m#specs
<andol> tweekie: Jupp, även ifall det fortsås inte skadar att göra en sökning när man hittat en specifik modell.
<Hund> Just ja.
<Hund> Jag läste något om att Lenovo uttryckligen jobbar emot möjligheten att kunna köra Linux på deras datorer.
<Hund> Jag ska se om jag kan hitta källan på det påståendet.
<andol> https://support.lenovo.com/se/en/solutions/pd031426
<andol> Hund: Måhända den här incidenten du tänker på? https://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.665869/linux-lenovo-laptop
<Zooklubba> Kan man inte köpa dell med ubuntu eller nån skit redan?
<andol> Zooklubba: Jorå, även om det i första hand är på modeller mer åt highend-hållet till.
 * andol har en XPS-13 som kom med Ubuntu förinstallerat.
<tweekie> xps 13" finns ju men den kostar typ 16 lax
<Hund> andol: Något sådant ja. Jag har läst lite om det på Reddit från sura ägare. :)
<Zooklubba> kostsamt.
<tweekie> Sen så vill jag väldigt gärna upp i 15"
 * Hund är lite avis i smyg på alla med XPS.
<Hund> tweekie: XPS finns i 15".
<Hund> Men det kostar.
<tweekie> Med Linux förinstallerat?
<tweekie> Mjo, säkert uppe i 25k vid det laget
<andol> Finns Dell Precision som är motsvarande XPS 15, Ubuntu förinstallerat.
<Hund> Jag spanade lite på dem häromdagen åt en som ska köpa ny. :)
<Hund> Köp med spelskärm så kan du spela CS med pekfingret. ;)
<Hund> pekskärm*
<Hund> Sött rättstavning av tangentbordet...
<Hund> Söt*
<tweekie> http://www.dell.com/se/p/xps-15-9560-laptop/pd?oc=cnx95602&model_id=xps-15-9560-laptop denna hade ju varit drömmen
<Hund> Sälj en njure. :)
<Zooklubba> SKJUT DÅ. KOM IGEN SKJUT DÅ *crash* oops.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> Jag är förvånad jag inte slog sönder min första laptop som var pekskärm iom jag slog sönder touchscreenen på min SE smartphone. (w950 tror jag)
<andol> tweekie: Dell Precision 5520 är väldigt lik XPS 15, finns med Ubuntu förinstallerat.
<tweekie> damn
<tweekie> Finfina grejer det där.
<andol> tweekie: Riskerar att bli dyrare än du tänkt det här? :)
<tweekie> Alltså man blir ju lockad. :p
<tweekie> Vad sjutton är NVIDIA Quadro M1200 för kort? Tror aldrig jag har sett det förut.
<Hund> Är inte det deras grafikkort för vuxna?
<tweekie> Känns ju dock som att man betalar en massa extra för designen.
<Hund> Typ CAD, 3D osv.
<andol> Nej, nej :) NVIDIAs grafikkort för vuxna heter Tesla, och har inte ens någon grafikutgång.
<Hund> haha
<tweekie> ILJM att det finns grafikkort för vuxna
<Hund> "Quadro is Nvidia's brand for graphics cards intended for use in workstations running professional computer-aided design (CAD), computer-generated imagery (CGI), digital content creation (DCC) applications."
<Hund> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Quadro
<Hund> ;P
<andol> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/data-center/tesla/
<Hund> Är det vad du kör med andol?
<Hund> :D
<andol> Hund: Näh, så vuxen är bara HeMan :)
<Hund> Haha!
<HeMan> Äh, gammalt tråk
<HeMan> P100 är bulk nu
<andol> Hund: Lite intressant dock är att åtminstone fram till nyligen så har de där beräkningskorten vara direkt byggda på den teknik som först tagits fram för spelkorten.
<Hund> Aha. :) Det visste jag inte.
<tweekie> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B9TQR7K/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=blaptopsw-20&linkId=a98a6f8b1609d9a05785417c62205bb3
<tweekie> Varför är den så billig i USA? :v
<Hund> tweekie: Vi gillar skatter.
<Hund> Elektronik är alltid billigare i USA.
<tweekie> Det hade varit billigare för mig att ta flyget till USA och köpa den än att köpa den här. Snyft.
<Hund> haha
<tweekie> Får se om det är möjligt att beställa den istället. Frågan är om man vågar beställa utomlands.
<Barre> Hund: elektronik är väldigt lika i pris jämförelse med USA och Sverige, väldigt lika.
<Hund> Jag handlar tangentbordsgrejer utomlands hela tiden. (CC: Barre)
<Barre> Hund: det som skiljer är skatter, moms och arbetsgivaravgifter
<Hund> Där är du ju, innan man ens pratar om trollen. :P
<Hund> Barre: Jag sa inte hur det är billigare. :P
<Barre> Hund: =P
<Hund> Det bästa är ju om man kan hitta butiker i EU, då slipper man alltid tullen.
<tweekie> Vilket land i EU har minst skatter? :p
<Zooklubba> Kanske inte alltid hjälper tweekie, om de säljer över ett visst belopp till land X måste de använda lands X moms-skit för land X-kunder.
<tweekie> Kan tänka mig :'(
<Zooklubba> typ uk har väl typ 20% iirc. men hjälper dig föga hos vissa butiker
<Zooklubba> bosätt dig i norge och köp saker från icke norden-länder.
<tweekie> cirkus 12k för en XPS 15 med 512 ssd, I7 känns ju helt sjukt billigt.
<tweekie> Det är faktiskt planen, ska bara utbilda mig klart. :p
<Zooklubba> fick ett sådant sjukt kap när jag köpte fina finskor i Bryssel. pewpew, extra pengar på kastrup
<Zooklubba> eller iofs, ska du ta det till norge så borde du ta dig till svalbard. där är saker galet billiga.
<Zooklubba> dock inte mat osv...
<tweekie> Såpass? Trodde Norge var väldigt dyrt i allmänhet.
<Barre> Zooklubba: det är inte finskor som gäller längre, det är polskor..
<Barre> men du kanske menar fin-skor =) ;P
<Zooklubba> haha
<Zooklubba> tweekie bortsett från diverse extra lönepåslag så slapp iaf polaren som bodde och jobba på svalbard moms för en drös elektronik-köp.
<Zooklubba> men javisst, jämför du t.ex grönsakspriser i danmark och norge så är det sjukt.
<bittin> http://www.mozilla.se blev omnämt i dagens Mozilla Måndagsmöte vi har svenskt community möte på Tisdag kväll nästa vecka i #mozilla.se @ irc.mozilla.org 19:00-21:00 om nån vill joina och hänga eller hjälpa till med nåt
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-20
<Zooklubba> zooomg Hund: https://thekey.company/collections/gmk-terminal_/products/gb-gmk-terminal_-preorder?variant=34371456268
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Gillar du det Zooklubba?
<Hund> Det är ett poppis set. :)
<Hund> Tyvärr envisas ju GMK och så många med dem att köra med ABS-plast.
<Spookan> Skönt att sitta och dra en bärs på tåget ;)
<Hund> Drar du den på bordet fram och tillbaka?
<Spookan> Absolut
<Hund> :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-21
<Zooklubba> ser ganska nice ut Hund
<Hund> Zooklubba: Mjo. :)
<Hund> Du får väl hålla utkik efter nästa gruppköp.
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-22
<coffe> surt att chromium inte har fungerade chromecast stöd
<Hund> coffe: Har det inte?
<coffe> Hund,  jag får det inte fungera ..  slängde in vanliga chrome för få det fungera
<Hund> Är det inte att man måste sätta upp det i Chrome och att det sedan fungerar i Chromium?
<Hund> Jag använder det inte själv, men jag har fått för mig att det ska fungera med Chromium.
<coffe> jag får det ialf inte leka.. så jag anv chrome nu
<Hund> Så går det när man ska ha flashiga propretiära saker. ;)
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-25
<Screedo> När jag letade efter drivrutin till ett qle2560 FC kort så hänvisar Qlogic till ubuntus hemsida för drivers. Borde inte denna drivrutin bli installerad vid installation av ubuntu serve 16.06.2?
<andol> Screedo: Man tycker det :) Ligger eventuellt i paketet linux-image-extra*.
<andol> Tittade lite på Red Hat-sidan, och drog ner RPM:en för firmware, vilket visade sig innehålla filen ql2500_fw.bin, som i Ubuntu tillhandahålls via paketet linux-firmware.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> första gången jag pilalr med FC, förmodar dessa inte konfat som vanliga nic?
<Screedo> utan med ett eget program?
<Screedo> täntke sätta upp en iSCSI eller NFS share mot ESXi från ubuntu server
<Screedo> har fått tag på ett par qle2560 FC kort.
 * andol skulle inte bli förvånad ifall det visar sig att Barre har koll.
<Screedo> andol: Kan ju alltid hoppas :)
<Screedo> Finns inte mycket på nätet-
<Screedo> har googlat.
<bamsefar> andol: Äh, vad kan Barre om fiberchannel egentligen? :D
<andol> bamsefar: Lagring som lagring? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Han är ju the fiberchannel whisperer typ :P
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-18
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Allt väl med herr Barre då?
<Barre> trött
<Hund> Allmänt eller på livet? :P
<Barre> det ena utesluter väl inte det andra? :|
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Sant.
<Barre> själv då?
<Hund> Jag är utan min stora bildskärm.
<Hund> Jag väntar på samtal från reparatör.
<Hund> Jag satte mig ner i onsdags för att äta och skulle i vanlig ordning slå på något att kika på, men den var stendöd.
<Hund> Det visade sig att Sony har två modeller med ett känt fel där något kan slumpmässigt dö? Det går dock under en förlängd garanti så det kostar mig inget, men ändå drygt.
<Barre> jobbigt
<Hund> Mjo. :P
<Hund> Alltid är det något.
<Nafallo> Hund: du får koppla in el till den :-)
<Hund> Pfft :P
<Hund> Skitsaker.
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-19
<Coffe> hmmf.. installera med pip3 men programmet verkar inte finnas :/
<Barre> installera det först då, eller vad gnäller du om :P
<andol> Pluspoäng dock för valet utav Python3.
<Barre> vilket påminner mig om att mitt program jag skrev för någno vecka sedan måste portas till python3 :/
<andol> Ja :P
<Hund> pip pip
<Coffe> jag har inte .local med i min path
<Barre> leker du med multicast DNS Coffe ?
<Coffe> Barre,  nä , prometheius
<Barre> men varför använder ni .local TLD ?
<Coffe> pip3 la installationen i .local/bin/
<Barre> jaha... du pratar om filsystems path och inte dns... /me somnar om
<Coffe> Barre,  yeep :)
<zebzun> ?
<zebzun> No cached sticky mapping in ActivateActionSet detta står i terminalen när jag försöker starta ett spel. vad menas med det?
<Barre> att sticky mappings inte cachats i ActivateActionSet
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-21
<propus> Hunden, woff woff :D
<Hund> :)
<propus> Hund: vad görs?
<Hund> Äter riskaka och slösurfar lite.
<Hund> Själv då?
<propus> Okej.. njaa sitter och ska fixa CS-go till grabben.
<Hund> Nice. :)
<propus> Jao :)
<Hund> Spelar du något själv?
<propus> Näeh.. har en mac mini så det blir inte nå spel för min del.
<propus> du då?
<Hund> Du kan ju spela vitetris. :P
<Hund> Mest Minecraft.
<propus> okej =).. minecraft laggar som bara den då jag kör det spelet på lill macen.. har installerat Ubuntu på den.
<Hund> Det är lite krävande.
<Hund> Har du testat med Optifine?
<Nafallo> jag är lite krävande!
<Hund> Det var ju gamla nyheter. :P
<Nafallo> Hund: är det en nyhet alls då?
<Hund> Kanske inte? :P
<Hund> https://imgur.com/a/jDn2D25
<Hund> Där har vi coola nyheter.
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> känslan när man får SMS från polisen... så var det bara att jag kan hämta ID kort ;-)
<Laban> Kör ni med LXSS/Ubuntu in Windows på Win10? Finns det några bra alternativa terminaler? Just nu stör det mig att copy/paste är för krångligt (ge tillbaks min Shift-Insert!)
<Hund> Nafallo: DÃ¥liga erfarenheter eller? :P
<Hund> Laban: Tyvärr inte.
<Nafallo> Hund: det där var inte tyvärr. samt nej, inga erfarenheter.
<Hund> :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-22
<Meerkat> Någon som vet varför länkar har ändrats från https://l10n.gnome.org/teams/sv till https://l10n.gnome.org/teams/(sv på damned lies?
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-24
<Hund> Mors.
<K350> Tips på billig VPS alternativt billig web host med SSH access ?
